#ubuntu-se 2011-05-16
<Philip5> dagon_: nu sänds snart ett nytt avsnitt av game of thrones :)
<Philip5> dagon_: snacka om att svika... vem ska man annars snacka om growling verkligen kan vara en sångstil för tjejer eller inte så här i natten...
<dagon_> Philip5: wat :o
<dagon_> meh
<K350> Grub-menyn är helt svart - verkar vara ngt med skärmupplösningen - efter uppgradering till 11.04- någon?
<Stirner> m00
<Linda^> b00
<Stirner> :_P
<Stirner> < bittin> man måste inte betala om säljaren inte skeppar till Sverige va?
<Stirner> < Ozeloten> ...,
<Stirner> < kiwi_> Åh nigger vad tror du?
<Stirner> rofl
<Linda^> Stirner: Du vet att han är här i kanalen va? :D
<Stirner> lol
<Linda^> :)
<haffe> God morgon.
<haffe> Är det någon som är vaken?
<phibxr> haffe, nej.
<Markslap> Inte direkt.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<phibxr> haffe, hade ditt nick börjat med 'k' istället, då hade vi kunnat börja snacka om att vakna till.
<lilleman> lilleman72: fhj
<zChris> God morgen
<yarre> Nån som råkar veta ett bra backup-program till Windows? :)
<lilleman72> zChris goder morgon
<Markslap> Guten morgen.
<Coffe> yarre,  deras inbyggda ?
<Coffe> Barre,  har du sett --> http://cloud.idg.se/2.16150/1.385556/emc-synkar-data-runt-hela-klotet?ref=cLop
<yarre> Coffe: bortsett från de :)
<arand> yarre: Vad för slags? dropbox? fsarchiver?
<Coffe> yarre, backupexec anv jag för 100 år sedan
<lilleman72> Coffe du som itne vet vad du gör! :P vet du ngt bra mailserverprogram? :p
<yarre> lilleman72: postfix/courier ? :P
<lilleman72> måste man vara reggan ngn stans för att kunna maila utåt?
<lilleman72> yarre
<lilleman72> folk pratar om ngn blacklist
<yarre> nja du måste använda t.ex. telias smtprelay för att skicka mail utåt
<lilleman72> ok
<Markslap> Eller hyra hos någon webbhost.
<Coffe> lilleman72, de han sa fungerar bra, om du inte börjar spamma. för då kommer du på blacklist.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> tjena HeMan , hur är det min superhjälte ?
<HeMan> Coffe: jotack, rätt bra efter omständigheterna
<HeMan> Coffe: äldste sonen bröt armen i tisdags och dom rättade inte till den förrän i torsdags
<Coffe> aj då
<HeMan> Barre: grattis!
<realubot> Kanalens coolaste kille är tillbaka.
<Markslap> Satt bara och väntade på något meningslöst från ditt håll.
<HeMan> realubot: tackar tackar
<Markslap> :D
<realubot> Markslap: Det är bättre att säga något meningslöst än att som du vara meningslös.
<HeMan> realubot: jo vi hade lite routing-problem så jag har varit bortkopplad i tre dagar
<realubot> HeMan: Vad snackar du om? Vad har det med at kanalens coolaste kille är tillbaka?
<Markslap> Trodde du syftade på HeMan?
 * realubot kramar Markslap för att trösta honom.
<HeMan> jag vet att han syftade på HeMan!
<HeMan> med tanke på hur kalla mina händer är så måste jag vara kanalens coolaste kille!
<chees> hej finns de mus drivers te ubuntu som gör så knapparna tex kan fungera?
<cHarNe2> chees: nej, finns bara så att dom inte funkar
<Coffe> chees,  oftast gör dom det , man måste bara mappa dom.
<chees> ok
<chees> mappa?
<Coffe> xmodmap har jag för mig
<realubot> Så... vad händer idag då?
<chees> ok
<chees> vart hittar man den
<realubot> chees: apt-cache search xmodmap
<chees> ok
<realubot> x11-xserver-utils, tror jag. :S
<chees> ok
<Coffe> chees,  men sök på din mus namn å ubuntu
<Coffe> så borde du hitta något
<speakman> Morrn'da!
<chees> ok
<speakman> Hm, uppgraderade till 11.04 på min netbook och nu har jag fått den mer som en vanlig desktop. Jag som älskade UNR! Nån fler som stött på samma?
<realubot> chees: xmodmpa ingår här: apt-cache show x11-xserver-utils
<chees> ok
<chees> ska se va ja hittar mo min mus
<chees> hitade inte så mkt
<HeMan> mitä nyt?
<cHarNe2> chees: vad är det för mus?
<phibxr> chees, vilken mus har du? vilka knappar är det som inte fungerar?
<cHarNe2> chees: finns den i '$ lsusb'?
<phibxr> chees, jag är rätt övertygad om att ubuntu kan hantera det mesta. pluggar du in en näbbmus kommer du säkerligen att få upp en notifiering om det.
<speakman> Men då vill det till att man installerat en anti-bakterieprogramvara
<chees> Logitech® Anywhere Mouse MX™ denn aär det
<phibxr> chees, vilka knappar är det som inte fungerar för dig? den ser inte ut att ha några märkliga knappar direkt.
<chees> två sidor knappar
<chees> sen en över knapp
<Barre> HeMan: tackar
<Markslap> Frippe: Haha, skönt quit-meddelande.
<Frippe> haha jasså? vad stod det?
<Markslap> 09:45:48 AM -!- Frippe [~Frippe@unaffiliated/frippe] has quit [Quit: ^d]
<Markslap> Eller var det för att du tryckte ^d?
<Frippe> näe, ska ståd så :)
<Frippe> stå *
<Markslap> :D
<Barre> sitter i screen via putty och för att avsluta snabbt kör jag ju ^a ^d ^d
<Barre> och är man stressad och istället har outlook makerat så blir effetkten istället att jag markerar samtliga mail i inkorgen och raderar dem. Det är jätteskoj när man är stressad Oo
<Markslap> <3
<Coffe> Barre,  bra sätt , att minska arbetsbördan
<realubot> speakman: 11.04 är väl samma som Desktop Edition och Netbook Edition.
<speakman> jo det finns ju inte UNR längre.
<speakman> Men det jag saknar är främst att fönsterkanten försvann i UNR
<speakman> i övrigt tror jag jag lyckats konfa det lite som jag vill ha det
<lilleman72> är det inte userdel när man ska ta bort en user?
<Markslap> Jo
<realubot> speakman: Jag körde aldrig med netbook-utseendet. Jag såg ingen mening med det. Synapse och Keyboard Shortcut gjorde datorn lika användarvänlg som UNR-utseendet.
<Markslap> root@phaery:/# user
<Markslap> useradd  userdel  usermod  users
<lilleman72> men hans kattalog ligger kvar?
<realubot> lilleman72: -r
<realubot> Du måste ha den flaggan. Kolla: man userdel
<lilleman72> ahh missade
<realubot> lilleman72: -r, --remove Files in the users home directory will be removed along with the home directory itself and the users mail spool. Files located in other file systems will have to be searched for and deleted manually.
<lilleman72> men nu finns inte användaren
<lilleman72> ok
<realubot> lilleman72: sudo rm -r /home/username
<lilleman72> ok
<realubot> lilleman72: Se till att skriva rätt användarnamn så du inte raderar någon annans Hemkatalog.
<speakman> realubot: jag diggade det stenhårt. Allt som minimaliserade spillyta (som menyer och fönsterkanter) var ju guld värt på den begränsade upplösningen hos netbooks.
<lilleman72> så
<lilleman72> nu e den borta
<lilleman72> tack realubot
<realubot> speakman: Det går nog inte att minimera mer än så här: http://solidfiles.com/d/5198/
<realubot> Markslap: Är det din tjänst den där solidfiles?
<speakman> realubot: ingen konst om man inte har några program öppet
<speakman> samt att jag hatar Unity över allt annat så det var det första som rök
<Barre> Coffe: eller hur...
<Markslap> realubot: Nej.
<Markslap> Jag är en moderator dock.
<kodapa> realubot: det är min
<kodapa> ;D
<Lurker3> Min mac kompis glassar med en screensaver visar random ord från ngn online encyclopedi... finns ngt liknande till ubuntu
<zChris> Lurker3, var det en fråga? :P
<zChris> eller ett statement
<Lurker3> en fråga utan "?" tecken
<zChris> ah i see
<madbear> glassar med screensaver...
<Lurker3> Pikar du min slaffsiga svenska
<madbear> får han mer tjejer för det
<madbear> NEJ
<madbear> så det är lugnt
<Lurker3> madbear, det är just det han får
<Lurker3> jag vill vara han
<madbear> glmatrix är den enda du behöver
<madbear> glassigast av alla, ställ ner hastighet bara
<zChris> Lurker3, du får köpa den en mac då :P
<Lurker3> SÃ¥, ingen har sett ngt dyl till linux?
<zChris> nope
<xyzp> macinkvack ;-_)
<zChris> här har du en cool screensaver Lurker3
<zChris> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imgp-v9O-LM&feature=related
<realubot> Lurker3: Alla program i Ubuntu är brud-certifierade och en skärmsläckare går sällan igenom censuren.
<realubot> Det finns ingen som har raggat upp en brud med en skärmsläckare.
<Lurker3> realubot: Det va ett lite väl definitivt uttalande
<realubot> Lurker3: Det är tyvärr så livet är. Skärmsläckare går inte hem hos tjejerna. Prova bash-skript istället så har du en ärlig chans.
<Lurker3> i skärmsläckarens 20-30(?) åriga historia måste det finnas ngn typ av romans
<realubot> Hallå tjejen, ursäkta om jag stör men har du lust att kolla på det här skriptet...
<realubot> Åh, realubot, vilket fint skript.
<realubot> Lurker3: No, never. Jag har forskat i ämnet. Det har aldrig hänt.
<Lurker3> Ojoj... om folk visste att  skärmsläckare är så oheta skulle ingen ha en
<realubot> Lurker3: Det kanske går så här: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476079
<realubot> Du kan uppdatera innehållet i filen men frågan är om skärmsläckaren fattar det innan du har startat om den också...
<realubot> Gör ett bash-skript som: 1. Hämtar info från någon sajt. 2. Uppdaterar filen. 3. Startar om skärmsläckaren automatiskt så konfigurationen läses in.
<realubot> Det kanske fungerar, men det är ju ett meck.
<xyzp> 5.25mbit/0.89mbit i dag
<realubot> Lurker3: http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/screenshots/
<realubot> Det finns inget som publicerar text så som du vill.
<Lurker3> tack!
<xyzp> letar eeepc-full-desktop
<realubot> xyzp: Vad är det?
<xyzp> realubot, hittade på nätet, kan du dessutom få fullt KDE-Skrivbord på din Eee PC
<xyzp> nästan ubuntu ;-)
<realubot> xyzp: Varför inte installera Kubuntu då?
<realubot> Om du nu vill ha KDE-skrivbord?
<realubot> Eller Ubuntu om du vill ha Ubuntu.
<xyzp> realubot, ok
<bobo123> Hmm... #ubuntu-se -ämnet borde kanske justeras något "Möte 27/4 kl 20:30 i #ubuntu-se-mote" har väl varit... eller menas det årligen?
<amelia> det har varit..
<xyzp> amelia, hej
<Coffe> Barre,
<bobo123> mycket fart på kanalen så här dags en måndag ;-)
<D0minat0r> iptables -A INPUT -s 202.153.230.43 -j DROP
<D0minat0r> arghh
<D0minat0r> fel fönster hehe
<D0minat0r> hur kommer det sig att så fort man slår igång linux server/gateway så fylls auth.log med Invalid user och dylikt
<D0minat0r> hur hittar folk alla linux burkar... hela natten har ett enda ip fyllt min log
<Nafallo> !info fail2ban
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<bobo123> det är väl automatiska maskar kan jag tro.... nått botnätverk som tagit över den datorn och som testar ipnr efter ipnr tills den hittar nått som svarar
<Nafallo> hrmpf
<Nafallo> D0minat0r: kolla pa paketet fail2ban ?
<D0minat0r> !info fail2ban
<D0minat0r> ska kolla nu
<D0minat0r> ja det verkar vara nått jag får installera
<Barre> Coffe: ja...
<lilleman72> hur funkar detta med ant?
<lilleman72> så här står det
<lilleman72> 1) Go in the L2J source directory and build the gameserver
<lilleman72> cd L2J/L2J/L2_GameServer
<lilleman72> ant
<lilleman72> 2) Move to the Community server and built it
<Barre> !paste | lilleman72
<ubot2> lilleman72: Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<lilleman72> sorry
<lilleman72> Barre kan du förklara?
<Barre> det är inte en felskrivning då, att det skall stå and och inte ant...
<lilleman72> ant build.xml
<HeMan> ant bygger väl java-prylar?
<lilleman72> a
<Barre> jaha... där ser man
<lilleman72> HeMan
<lilleman72> stämmer
<HeMan> är det inte bara att köra ant då?
<lilleman72> jag försöker sätta upp en L2J server
<lilleman72> hur?
<HeMan> skriv ant i en terminal
<lilleman72> * ant
<lilleman72> * ant1.7
<lilleman72> Prova: sudo apt-get install <valt paket>
<lilleman72> sitter med putty nu
<HeMan> lilleman72: då får du installera det med sudo apt-get install ant
<lilleman72> jag fattar nada
<lilleman72> ok
<arand> Heh, tog till att ändra ett python-program interaktivt via sed istället för att lära sig python, I feel dirty all over...
<Coffe> Barre,
<Barre> Coffe: ja...
<Coffe> Grattis :P
<Barre> tackar :)
<Barre> firar med att skriva en certifiering i Sarbanes-Oxley ... vansinnigt intressant Oo
<Coffe> grattis.
<Coffe> jag ska ge ldap replikering försök 20
<Coffe> hur är det igen , med dpkg-reconfigure , hur man ställer nivån av frågor ?
<larsemil> idag är inte vilken dag som helst, idag är den dag som egentligen borde vara nationell helgdag - Barre fyller år! Hurra Hurra hurra!
<bamsefar> Barre, HeMan: http://www.adaptec.com/en-us/products/controllers/hardware/sas/performance/sas-5405/ <-- Vad tror vi om den raidkontrollern?
<Barre> larsemil: hahaha....
<HeMan> bamsefar: borde funka
<bamsefar> HeMan: För 24 diskar?
<bamsefar> I en sån supermicro-hoj.
<Barre> bamsefar: ser ju bra ut, glöm inte BBU bara...
<bamsefar> Barre: Givetvis inte
<Philip5> Barre: fyller du större ponke idag??
<HeMan> bamsefar: den där hade väl bara 4 portar?
<Barre> bamsefar: du måste komplitera med sas-expanders
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det är väl expanders i chassit?
<bamsefar> Mullet säljer iaf den där kontrollern tillsammans med chassit, så det borde ju funka.
<HeMan> bamsefar: umm, tror inte det
<bamsefar> 16 & 24-disk maskinerna har bakplan med SAS 2.0 6Gbit/s expander (fungerar ej med 3ware 9690SA)
<dagon_> Philip5: frukost nu och E05 av GoT :)
<Philip5> dagon_: yaaay! jag ska kolla senare.... hur ska det gå... :D
<Barre> Philip5: ja, det stämmer..
<bamsefar> GoT?
<Philip5> Barre: nästan så det skulle stå i topic
<HeMan> bamsefar: men ska 6 diskar dela på en 6 Gbit pipa?
<Philip5> bamsefar: game of thrones
<Barre> hahaha
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det verkar inte bättre.
<Philip5> Barre: borde det inte vara helgdag och allmän flaggdag idag?? det brukar det väl vara när kungen fyller år?!?!
<dagon_> men jag fyller inte år än
<dagon_> och jag är The King
<dagon_> efter Eddie Meduza och Dio
<dagon_> :)
<Philip5> hehe
<dagon_> vågar man säga The King of Blender? :o
<Barre> bamsefar, HeMan: det behöver inte vara en 6Gb SAS länk som är flaskhalsen, det beror på vilken IOStorlek, RAID-set uppgyggnad samt behovet...
<Philip5> dagon_: du kan ju säga det men det vore väl nästan lite lögn ;)
<bamsefar> Barre: Tanken är att köra en 20-disk raid6:a
<bamsefar> Med 2st hot spares + 2st systemdiskar.
<HeMan> bamsefar: SSD eller snurr?
<dagon_> Philip5: förstås men man får ljuga lite har jag hört :>
<bamsefar> HeMan: Snurr
<bamsefar> Constallation ES2 2TB-diskar.
<Philip5> dagon_: jo det är väl mest en vit lögn... en sånn du kan dra på krogen
<HeMan> bamsefar: då kan det räcka, men jag skulle inte vilja gå igod för det
<bamsefar> HeMan: Vad tycker du att jag ska göra istället då?
<bamsefar> Fast det där verkar ju bara vara 3Gbps per port, man vill väl ha 6Gbps?
<amelia> *gäääääääsp*
<Barre> men.... har ni ett behov som skall fyllas så kan ni ju räknta ut ifall det är möjligt med den konfigurationen, alternativt räkna ut vilken bandbredd/throughput ni best case kan få .....
<HeMan> bamsefar: kolla om du hittar någon större kontroller, tex 8 eller 12 portars
<bamsefar> HeMan: Men hjälper det om det sitter sas-expanders i lådan då?
<bamsefar> För det lär ju vara inbyggt i bakplan, no?
<HeMan> bamsefar: och köp flera
<HeMan> bamsefar: beror på vad man menar med bakplan
<HeMan> bamsefar: det finns bakplan som bara är "sladdförlängare" så man måste ha lika många diskportar som diskar
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jo, givetvis.
<HeMan> bamsefar: sen kan det nog finnas dom som har "squiddar" där man kopplar in en eSATA-port och kan ha flera diskar på
<HeMan> bamsefar: men jag har bara kört dom enklaste bakplanen och stora/flera kontrollers
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Jag vet faktiskt inte vad jag får för bakplan med burken.
<bamsefar> http://www.lsi.com/storage_home/products_home/internal_raid/megaraid_sas/6gb_s_value_line/sas9260-4i/index.html#User%20Guide
<bamsefar> Är det där en bättre kontroller?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Så för bästa prestanda vill jag ha en låda med 24st sata-portar i och sen 2st 12-kanal raidkontrollers?
<HeMan> bamsefar: för bästa prestanda ska du nog ha 4 st 6 kanals raid-kontrollers, men då slösar du rätt mycke med diskytan
<HeMan> bamsefar: men det behövs nog bara med snabba ssd'er
<bamsefar> HeMan: Detta är backend-storage, kommer ha massa cache framför. :)
<Barre> för bästa potentiella prestanda ja.... om jag droppar 10 vattendroppar i sekunden så droppar det ju inte snabbare desto större tratt jag köper...
<bamsefar> Barre: Precis
<bamsefar> Vi ska ju då som vanligt, läsa stora filer från diskarna.
<Barre> *pust* skrev SOX-testen 12 frågor, 10 måste vara rätt och jag startar med att svara fel på de två första... lite spänning måste det vara..
<bamsefar> Barre: SOX-test?
<HeMan> sox - Swiss army knife of sound processing
<bamsefar> Nää, det tror jag inte.
<Barre> SOX = Sarbanes-Oxley
<amelia> läskigt. vad är det lixom+
<amelia> ?
<amelia> <- nollkoll
<Nafallo> hmm. forsenat plan :-/
<Barre> amelia: det är regler och ramverk hur man dokumenterar och hanterar finansiella transaktioner enligt SOX act 2002. ett resultat av Enrons flitigt använda dokumentförsöraraktivetetar när det uppdagades att de föfalskade dokument
<amelia> Barre: doh. just det..
<amelia> Barre: <- virrig..
<amelia> enda som poppade upp i mitt huvud var läskigt med stora blinkande bokstäver...
 * amelia är mycket trött.. har gått kurs lördag-söndag och nu fortsätter idag..
 * realubot röstade igår.
<delhage> Barre: vad är det för konstigheter du håller på med, ska du bli businessman?
<amelia> han ska nog lagra pengar. :D
<Barre> delhage: ett utbildningsprogram för alla anställda för att vara compliant. För att få "stämpeln" måste ALLA gå igenom utbildningen och klara certifieringen.... suck...
<delhage> Barre: var har du börjat nu?
<Barre> snacka om att det kostar, 38 timmar total utbildning (varav 1,5 timmar SOX) * 4.500 anställda... många timmar blir det...
<Barre> delhage: HDS
<delhage> HDS = ?
<delhage> ah
<delhage> nevermind
<delhage> Barre: var håller du hus?
<Barre> frösunda, solna
<delhage> justja
<delhage> i en helt annan stad
<Barre> det är sant..
<coobra> ojjjojojojojoj
<coobra> :D
<delhage> veckopendlar då förstår jag
<coobra> cpsnabbt med SSD
<coobra> :D
<HeMan> coobra: mmm, så länge man inte krypterar utan hårdvarukryptering...
<coobra> ok
<coobra> HeMan: danke
<lilleman72> ngn som kan förklara vad "svn-address" är??
<bamsefar> Det är adressen till sven.
<lilleman72> ?
<dethric> Finns det något smidigt command för att ladda om workspace? (Motsvarighet i windows är väl att stänga och starta om explorer gissar jag?)
<kodein> s/sven/subversion/
<dethric> Det där bara ger m,ig "no such file or directory"
<kodein> ???
<kodein> om det är ett svar på det jag skrev så var det jag skrev dessvärre inte riktat till dig.
<dethric> Ah, okej :P
<dethric> Tyckte det kom så snabbt och passande, hah
<arand> lilleman72: address till subversion-versionshanterings-repositorie
<dethric> Jag är ju totalidiot när det kommer till terminalen och ubuntu överhuvud taget, så det där såg ut som ett möjligt svar
<kodein> är det nautilus du vill starta om, eller har de kanske ersatt rubb och stubb i senaste releasen?
<delhage> Barre: men katten, du fyller ju år idag, grattis!
<arand> nautilus troligtvis, kommer nog inte ersättas i första taget
<kodein> nautilus -q
<dethric> Om de ersatt allt vet jag inte, 11.04 är den första jag kört, och den installerade jag för bara ett par dagar sen. Det som blivit fel är att när jag lekte i ccsm (som jag uttryckligen blivit avrådd till att göra) så dog den översta menyn i unity
<dethric> Eller ja, den ersattens med något som liknar det man får upp när man sätter i ett trasigt nes spel i konsolen :P
<kodein> prova nautilus -q
<Barre> delhage: tackar..
<arand> Jag tror att "unity --reset" skapades av den anledninge
<arand> nautilus har nog inget med saken att göra
<dethric> nautilus -q ger GtK-Warning **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks
<dethric> Testar unity --reset
<dethric> Det funkade, och det var ett jäkla bra command
<dethric> Det dödade nämligen Compiz, haha. Det innebär att jag kan experimentera hur mycket jag vill inte behöver installera om hela tiden
<amelia> håhåjaja..
<arand> Du kör på gnome-shell som vanligt eller :)
<dethric> Jag?
<arand> amelia menade jag
<dethric> Ah
<amelia> arand: va? nej... det slutade jag med för säkert ett år sedan. :P
<amelia> arand: de fluffade till det för mycket. :(
<dethric> Måste vänja mig vid IRC igen, jag tror alltid alla pratar med mig om inget annat sägs
<arand> amelia: dethric: Hehe
<amelia> jag utgår ifrån att ingen pratar med mig... så jag lägger mig bara i allt iaf. :P
<dethric> Haha
<dethric> Men fluff är väl anledningen till att man kör ubuntu? :P
<amelia> fast jag kör ju inte Ubuntu. jag hejjar bara på er här..
<dethric> Det kan behövas
<dethric> Som sagt, typ 3-4 dagar med ubuntu och säkert 9-12 ominstallationer hittills, bara för att jag inte kunde commandet unity --reset
<amelia> hehe, det löser sig så småningomg.
 * arand kväser skrattsalvor
<dethric> Klart det löser sig, det gör det alltid om man ser till att inte ge upp :P
<amelia> precis
<arand> Förlåt, men jag kan inte hjälpa :) Kan föreställa mig frustrationen!
<dethric> Det är faktiskt lite komiskt, haha
<Philip5> dagon_: vad tyckte du om senaste avsnittet av GoT då?
<amelia> man får lära sig av sina misstag och framför allt lära sig att skratta åt dem. de blir färre och färre, men bara värre och värre ju mer man lär sig.
<dethric> Och frustration vetefan, Ubuntu var ju så jäkla simpelt att installera om och komma igång med igen, till skillnad från typ windows
<dethric> Haha ;)
<dethric> Vänta bara tills jag lyckas bränna hårddisken eller något
<dethric> HAde i och för sig inte förvånat om det fanns ett kommando för att sätta eld på hårddisken
<amelia> det är nog ingen fara... värre är det att ta bort en hel databas eller något som tar 33 timmar att återställa från backup..
<arand> "sudo shred --ignite"?
<dethric> Typ :P
<dethric> Än så länge kan det dock inte gå så illa för mig
<amelia> är inte så vanligt att man tar sönder hårdvara från mjukvara..
<dethric> Kopplar fysiskt ut min hårddisk med alla mina filer när jag bootar i ubuntu, för att jag är så paranoid över att jag kommer skriva typ "sudo dematerialize hdd" eller något
<dethric> amelia, det där är bara en fråga om vilja ;)
<amelia> haha
<D0minat0r> Kan nån ge tips på bra backup program? tänkte köra automatiska backuper på tex home mapparna
<haffe> rsync är ett alternativ
<haffe> Annars Annars bacula
<amelia> D0minat0r: bacula (ganska avancerat), backuppc (mindre avancerat med webgui), rsync (enkelt bra, men kräver skripting från din sida)
<kodein> TSM är sjukt trevligt, faktiskt. Trots sina brister. :)
<D0minat0r> allt skall skötas via termiinal har inget gui på min server
<kodein> och sen får man ju betala genom nästan, förstås
<kodein> nästan*
<kodein> ähh
<D0minat0r> ska kolla era igenom dom
 * kodein ger upp
<amelia> kodein: :P
<D0minat0r> wohoo en enda dator kvar i huset med windows :)
<zChris> D0minat0r: XP ?
<D0minat0r> win 7
<D0minat0r> ser ut som att den ryker ikväll eller blir i alla fall dualboot på den
<dethric> Dualboot är ju smidigt, iallafall om man vill ha en speldator
<dethric> Känns som att det är väldigt komplicerat att köra spel i ubuntu
<amelia> jag tycker att det är rätt smidigt att ha en win-burk stående som man kan använda när man behöver den.
 * delhage tycker det går bra utan ;)
<dethric> En extra win-burk är ju ekonomiskt obra dock
<D0minat0r> läste på ubuntu-se att de ska funka att köra dualboot med win7 men även med lite krångel kunna starta win7 i virtualbox
<kodein> dualboota tycker jag är så omständigt. man vill ju liksom inte starta om sin arbetsstation eftersom man då måste peta på fönster och terminaler igen
<amelia> jag kör win7 i virtualbox utan problem.
<kodein> virtuell maskin kan man ju däremot sparka igång en
<amelia> vi har iofs så mycket annat än bara linux så en win-burk mer eller mindre gör ingen skillnad på det stora hela. :P
<D0minat0r> vet bara inte hur jag ska göra om jag ska partionera om min "snabbare" disk som win 7 ligger nu på och köra ubuntu på samma eller om jag ska sparka in en till disk och installera på olika diskar
<johanbr> enkelt backupscript som tar backup en gång/dygn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/608437/ (körs lämpligen från annat script i /etc/network/if-up.d/)
<D0minat0r> sen måste man ju ha windows om man ska kunna uppdatera sin Ericsson android telefon...
<dethric> Helvete, så händer det igen..
<dethric> Finns det något command som bara laddar om och inte återställer unity?
<johanbr> D0minat0r, va? det låter ju riktigt illa...
<D0minat0r> ja ericsson har ingen support för deras program under linux
<D0minat0r> android ~ linux men ändå ingen programvara från dom för att kunna synka/uppdatera med linux hehe
<johanbr> med tanke på att android utvecklas på linux (primärt) låter det ju helt koko
<D0minat0r> samma tycker jag
<arand> dethric: Kan funka med "compiz --replace &disown"
<johanbr> eller bara "unity &"
<dethric> unity & funkade bra, tackar
<arand> Kör den disown automatiskt?
<dethric> Vad betyder & tecknet efteråt btw?
<arand> Annars har jag erfarit att den dör när man stänger terminalen
<arand> dethric: körs i bakgrunden
<johanbr> arand, vad jag kan se har varken unity eller compiz någon "--disown" flagga
<johanbr> iaf inte versionerna på min burk
<arand> disown är en bash-native sak
<johanbr> aha
<lilleman72> arand vad menas med subversion-versionshanterings-repositorie
<arand> lilleman72: !wikipedia subversion ;)
<lilleman72> k
<arand> lilleman72: versionshantering, man tar kontinuerliga snapshots av en folder och sparar dessa i ett system där man kan inspektera och få tillbaka ur historiken.
<lilleman72> okey
<arand> eller snarare inehållet i en folder...
<lilleman72> ok
<arand> Om du ska lära dig något nytt, lär dig git ;)
<lilleman72> arand jag försöker följa en guide
<lilleman72> http://l2jserver.com/wiki/Setup_Server_-_Linux#Building_L2J
<lilleman72> och det går inge bra vill jag lova
<lilleman72> min engelska e inte den perfekta
<lilleman72> :P
<lilleman72> om jag vill veta vilken version av JDK jag har hur gör jag då?
<cHarNe2> java -v
<cHarNe2> tror jag
<lilleman72> Unrecognized option: -v
<lilleman72> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<lilleman72> lilleman72@r3loaded:~/L2J$
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: fel av mig, '$java -version'
<lilleman72> k
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: vad gör du för kul idag då?
<lilleman72> gissa
<lilleman72> :P
<lilleman72> http://l2jserver.com/wiki/Setup_Server_-_Linux#Building_L2J
<cHarNe2> okok
<lilleman72> cHarNe2
<lilleman72> uppgradering av java
<lilleman72> JDK 7 finns ju
<dagon_> Philip5: har inte kollat klart, måste iväg nu också
<Philip5> dagon_: aha, spar på det goda alltså
<lilleman72> Philip5
<lilleman72> http://l2jserver.com/wiki/Setup_Server_-_Linux#Building_L2J
<lilleman72> Downloading L2J
<lilleman72> sen 4)
<lilleman72> jag fattar nada
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: inte?
<lilleman72> nop
<Philip5> lilleman72: jag laddade ner själva spelet igår och installerade i wine men fick något knas när jag skulle köra och har inte meckat mer med det i wine
<Philip5> lilleman72: har inte kunnat testa min server själv än
<cHarNe2> du skriver bara inte de commandon som står, förutsatt att du står i rätt katalog
<lilleman72> svn co svn-address
<lilleman72> den fattar jag inte
<Philip5> lilleman72: men det där är ju bara om du ska bygga hela servern själv från source
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: men är du på building? eller downloading?
<Philip5> det finns ju färdiga packade grejer
<lilleman72> men vafan
<lilleman72> sry svordommen
<lilleman72> så nu har jag suttit och följt den i timmar :p
<Philip5> lilleman72: och just "svn-address" står ju inte i guiden utan de hänvisar till forumet för adress till geodata. vart man nu hittar det i forumet
<lilleman72> jo det e ju de det som e problemet
<lilleman72> men men
<lilleman72> jag ska prova den utan build
<Philip5> varför ska du bygga allt själv då?
<Philip5> testa och sätt upp med de packade filerna så kanske du kan bygga egen senare när du fått det första att funka
<D0minat0r> windows 7 temp filer tar 5ggr så mycke plats som en hel server installation av ubuntu haha
<lilleman72> D0minat0r skojja inte
<lilleman72> os: Windows 7 Ultimate, SP1 :: cpu: AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (at 1989 MHz) :: mem: 1602/3071 MB (52%) :: gfx: nVidia GeForce GTX 260 (1280x1024x32bit 85Hz)
<lilleman72> oj
<D0minat0r> körde just CCleaner, rensade 3500meg crap
<cahoot> wow windows 7 *ultimate*
<maxjezy> cahoot: är du avis?
<cahoot> låter mest hotfullt tycker jag
<cahoot> 'mer än så här blir det inte'
<coobra> windows är inte det ett annant namn för råtthöööl
<D0minat0r> rensa inte Temp filer i windows 7, Windows update programmet slutar fungera :D
<coobra> haha
<D0minat0r> ledigt utrymme innan 16.9Gb efter att tempfiler är rensade 24.2GB
<cHarNe2> idéa: lets pus some files we will need later in a foler called 'temp', any objections?
<D0minat0r> nåt är ju fel om man måste ha 8gig temp crap på en dator
<D0minat0r> cHarNe2, haha
<cHarNe2> jag rensade ut 3gb ur min pacman-cache för någon månad sedan
<D0minat0r> sådärja är det bara o köra in ubuntu och välja installera vid sidan om Windows?
<maxjezy> cHarNe2: spelar mycket pacman?
<realubot> amelia: Vad fan har du gått för jävla kurs?
<realubot> Ähum, jag menar... vad är det för kurs som du har gått?
<cHarNe2> maxjezy: precis :P https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman
<maxjezy> jaha!
<dethric> Äter virtualbox mycket prestanda?
<dethric> Som i: Är det värt att köra och spela i?
<Philip5> inte värt att spela några mer avancerade spel
<dethric> Aye, då gissar jag att dualboot faktiskt är det bästa jag kan göra
<Philip5> antagligen om inte wine är ett alternativ
<dethric> Vad jag har hört så fungerar inte wine jättebra
<Philip5> det fungerar jättebra ibland
<dethric> Eller ja, snarare, det ger mystiska grafikbuggar (som sagt, bara hört)
<Philip5> det är från fall till fall
<Philip5> kan också behövas lite pill. enkelt sätt är att kolla upp det man vill köra i wines appdb och se vad det har för status och hur mycket pill som krävs
<dethric> Pill kan bli problem, men det känns i så fall värt att installera och testa
<Philip5> spel som WoW en hel del annat går hur bra som helst medan annat kan strula hur mycket som helst eller inte funka alls
<Philip5> vad är det du spelar som du vill kunna köra?
<dethric> Borde inte slutat med wow alltså :P
<Philip5> jag spelar ofta company of heroes i wine och det funkar hur bra som helst
<dethric> Det är jäkligt blandat faktiskt, allt från gamla klassiker som baldurs gate och commandos till typ nyare saker som Crysis
<cHarNe2> Philip5: +1
<dethric> Som sagt, får tanka ner och testa låter det som
<Philip5> sök på spelet du vill se hur bra det funkar här: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Philip5> baldurs gate funkar utan problem
<dethric> Aye.
<dethric> Nice
<Philip5> har inte baldurs gate även en native linuxklient?
<dethric> Fan.. då måste jag gå igenom mitt alldeles för stora steam library (Steam har jag också hört att det knasar i ubuntu)
<dethric> JAg vet faktiskt inte, mycket möjligt
<Philip5> never winter night kan man köra native linux iaf
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<dethric> Jag har väldigt dålig koll på andra os än windows, är fortfarande på min första vecka i ubuntu
<zChris> Philip5, var på tiden
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> dethric: jo mer man kör linux ju smidigare blir det. ofta är det inlärningströskeln med att allt är nytt och funkar lite annorlunda än man är van med som är största problemet
<Philip5> från att ha varit kung på windows till noob på linux
<realubot> Mhm.
<cahoot> ...men linux är inte och kommer aldrig att vara 'ett bättre windows'
<Philip5> nej
<dethric> Användningsområdena för mig är olika just nu, windows för spel, och ubuntu för det mesta annat
<Philip5> dethric: men som sagt en hel del spel går att installera i wine och köra utan att man behöver boota om för det
<dethric> Det avgörande var mestadels förmågan att ha flera skrivbord samtidigt (wohoo, överblick när man sitter och chattar, skriver browsar och lyssnar på musik) samt att det är mer estetiskt tilltalande
<dethric> Tack Philip5, ska ta och testa wine när jag får chansen
<dethric> Förresten, på tal om spel, hur fungerar nätverk mellan ubuntu och windows om man ska spela? Är det svårt att sätta upp?
<Philip5> ingen skillnad. spelen pratar ju tcp
<dethric> På tal om "kung i windows till noob på linux" så finns det ju en charm i att göra de enorma fel i ubuntu, med tanke på enkelheten att installera om, samt frihetskänslan man får av att faktiskt kunna mixtra med ett och annat, (också avgörande faktor, jag älskar att pilla sönder saker)
<dethric> Coolt
<dethric> Göra de enorma fel man kan göra, ska det nog vara ovan
<Philip5> ska du däremot flytta filer med windows utdelningar så får man titta på samba för linux
<andol> dethric: Japp, se bara till att säkerhetskopiera ordentligt så :)
<dethric> andol, jag kopplar ur min hdd med viktiga saker innan jag börjar pilla på grund av paranoia ;)
<D0minat0r> säkerhetskopiering ja, haha har mina 20tusen foton på 3 ställen bara för att installera ubuntu
<dethric> Haha
<andol> dethric: låter bra
<andol> D0minat0r: Tja, nu vet jag ju iofs inte om du var ironisk eller ej, men det är ungefär den inställningen jag har till data.
<D0minat0r> har tittat o backuppa i 1 månad nu o funderat o kliat mig i huvudet hur detta skall funka men nu körde jag shutdown på windows 7 burken och nu ska ubuntu in spela roll om allt kraschar
<dethric> Okej, mer problem, vänstermenyn i unity har hängt sig, kör jag 'unity &' här också, eller finns det snabbare sätt att ladda om den?
<D0minat0r> ne har mina foton på 3 olika diskar, ska även köra backup till picasa snart
<D0minat0r> foton sen min första digitalkamera vill man helst inte tappa bort specielltinte med så mycke bilder på min son och allt
<dethric> Sant
<dethric> Skriv ut filerna i binärform och lagra i källaren! Bästa sortens backup som finns
<D0minat0r> :)
<andol> dethric: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Base64 :)
<dethric> Hah
<dethric> Fan, någon gång ska jag ta reda på hur jpg kodas och "rita" ett självporträtt med ettor och nollor
<arand> Mjukstarta med .xpm
<D0minat0r> sådärja, jag som har en förmåga att lyckas med varenda en av murphys lagar bordeigentligen inte hålla på med datorer men skitsamma nu kör jag igång
<dethric> Mjukstarta är för mesar, riktiga idioter kör irl på hard
<dethric> D0minat0r,  jag känner igen problemet ;)
<D0minat0r> :)
<D0minat0r> problem ett: blåtands tangentbordet funkar inte
<D0minat0r> frågan är ju dock varför inte 64 bit ubuntu skivan inte startar
<D0minat0r> fan
<dethric> Mystiskt, jag hade samma problem, fick inte igång 64 bit, så jag kör 32bit
<D0minat0r> de vill jag helst inte göra då jag har 64 bit
<cahoot> skivan felskriven?
<D0minat0r> ska testa bränna om den
<D0minat0r> omman skulle haft ett usb minne hemma
<cahoot> korrupt fil?
<arand> Kolla md5sum för säkerhets skull
<dethric> Hm, har ubuntu 32bit någon rambegräsning btw?
<D0minat0r> tur i oturen, hade glömt göra backup på mailen från outlook
<arand> dethric: Per applikation ~3.2G totalt ~64G om man kör på PAE (som görs per default)
<dethric> Det verkar ju räcka, kan jag kolla om jag har 64 bit hårdvara på något smidigt sätt btw?
<maxjezy> dagon_: ?!
<maxjezy> är du ute och far nu igen utan att meddelat dig?
<arand> dethric: "grep --color=always -iw lm /proc/cpuinfo"
<arand> dethric: "If this command returns lm (Long Mode) as one of the flags, then your processor is capable of 64-bit."
<dethric> tackar
<realubot> Finns det några bra linuxbloggar där man lär sig annat än Unity, Gnome 3 och shiot. Jag vill läsa om Terminalen, hacking, datakommunilation, typ.
<realubot> omgubuntu är för "ytlig".
<dethric> Hm, nu får jag inte tillbaka dethric@skynet$
<arand> realubot: redan... :þ
<arand> realubot: planet ubuntu/debian är ju halvintressanta
<arand> ...planet gnome. Är väl bara att leta igenom dem och plocka upp några man tycker om..
<dethric> Vaffan, nu dummar sig min terminal..
<fgh> hej, någon som lirat centos? jag vill installera glib 2.6 med yum men systemet hittar inte nyare än 2.5
<realubot> arand: Redan?
<dethric> Jag får fan inte tillbaka dethric@skynet:$
<arand> fgh: centos är lite bakom... Är väl fortfarande baserat på RHEL5, det har några år på nacken..
<fgh> sant arand men har inte mkt att välja på :/
<arand> fgh: Sen att installera nyare libc (antar att det är vad du menar) är väl inte direkt något man gör enkelt utan att uppdatera hela operativsystemet?
<dethric> Hm, hur tar jag mig tillbaka till mitt snygga desktop interface från att ha tryckt alt+f2?
<fgh> dethric: alt + vänsterpilen
<dethric> tackar
<dethric> Kanske menar super+f2
<dethric> Inte det heller
<fgh> ?
<dethric> Fan var det för command jag fastnade i förut då?
<dethric> Hm, jag tryckte något som gav mig en terminal fullscreen eller något liknande jag inte kom ut ur :P
<fgh> dethric: alt + vänsterpilen
<fgh> eller alt+f7 kanske
<dethric> MHmm, mina shortcuts verkar det ha hänt något med
<dethric> alt+f7 grabbar tag i mitt focus window
<fgh> du tryckte väl ctrl+alt+f2 innan antar jag
<dethric> precis!
<dethric> Och alt+vänsterpil funkade utmärkt
<dethric> Tackar
<D0minat0r> puh, det var error i skivan nu starta ubuntu 64 bit installation men fick bränna m skivan i 3 olika program...
<D0minat0r> imgburn funkade
<D0minat0r> eller kanske jag pratade för tidigt, står ubuntu men den laddar för evigt, kanske skulle ha pluggat ur andra monitorn först
<D0minat0r> fan valde fel, valde alongside windows nu kör den ju ubuntu på samma disk?
<arand> Troligtvis.
<D0minat0r> jahapp snacka om idiotiskt gjort av mig
<D0minat0r> la ju in en tom disk enbart för ubuntu som jag skulle installera den på
<D0minat0r> finns det nånting jag kan göra nu?
<arand> Nja tror inte man vill avbryta i det läget..
<D0minat0r> ne verkligen inte
<D0minat0r> men efteråt kanske, bara radera partitionen i windows?
<fgh> ?
<fgh> på samma disk är väl ok
<D0minat0r> jo iofs fanns ju 26 gig plats på den ännu
<D0minat0r> kan ju bara flytta över /home till nya disken
<fgh> pff
<Angelkiller> Jag använder transparent bakrund i terminalen (bash) och likaså i irrsi men kan man få att den alltid är transparent hela vägen ner till skrivbordet, dvs om ex firefox skulle ligga bakom bash att man då iaf ser skrivbordsbakrunden?
<cHarNe2>  Angelkiller du vill se igenom FF också?
<D0minat0r> schysst att man endast får 640*320 grafik på skärm nummer 2 :)
<Angelkiller> cHarNe2: stämmer bra det
<Angelkiller> cHarNe2: har för mig att det ska gå men kommer inte ihåg hur...
<D0minat0r> tur man bor utanför centrum, detta var stan när finland vann VM: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JACIqZLfYEk
<D0minat0r> oj satan ubuntu installerade sig själv på den tomma disken
<maxholtz> ehm jag måste göra klart en webbdesign uppgift tills imorgon, men jag använder ubuntu på min vanliga dator och har glömt min skoldator med dreamweaver och photoshop i skolan
<maxholtz> finns det några liknande program till ubuntu?
<maxholtz> som är bra till webbdesign? :)
<Angelkiller> Du kan köra photoshop och dreamweaver i ubuntu
<Angelkiller> om du använder wine
<maxjezy> gimp och inkscape?
<realubot> maxholtz: bluefish
<realubot> istället för dreamviewer
<maxholtz> finns det något bättre grafik program än gimp?
<cahoot> bättre på vad?
<maxholtz> asså något som är lättare att förstå
<maxholtz> har aldrig använt gimp
<maxholtz> och är mer van vid photoshop
<maxjezy> om du aldrig använt gimp
<maxjezy> hur vet du att det är svårt att förstå?
<Bonds> maxholtz: just dreamweaver är väl inget att sakna. Finns många andra bra IDEs
<maxjezy> man måste ju vara helt efterbliven om man inte kan förstå sig på gimp om man förstår sig på photoshop
<maxjezy> maxholtz: nej, det finns inget bättre
<cahoot> maxholtz: det finns ingen PS-klon för linux
<maxjezy> gimp är bäst
<Bonds> jag tycker gimp funkar fint. Lite anorlunda är det. Jag tycker det är på nivå med photoshop 7 eller CS. Men det är inte illa. Vem använder allt nytt i cs5?
<maxjezy> Bonds: möjligtvis de mest insatta designers kanske
<maxjezy> det är inte programmen det är fel på
<maxjezy> fel på skiten bakom spakarna
<Bonds> maxjezy: Viktigaste i photoshop är ju lagermaskerna, tycker jag. Det finns i Gimp med.
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> maxholtz: pinta
<realubot> är ett program som påminner om PaintNET
<Philip5> maxjezy: brukar du använda gimp?
<maxjezy> Philip5: näe
<maxjezy> sällan
<Philip5> oki
<maxjezy> kanske för att förminska bilder
<realubot> Shotwell är bra om man vill göra en enklare bildredigering.
<maxjezy> realubot: du kan inte ens förminska bilder med det?
<Philip5> heja digikam
<maxjezy> shotwell är snabbt för att kika igenom sina bilder med
<maxjezy> inget annat det är bra till
<Bonds> jag diggar gwenview
<Philip5> Bonds: jag också
<Philip5> men för att titta på bilder så där bara
<cahoot> allt annat än covert/mogrify är fluff ;)
<cahoot> convert
<Philip5> maxjezy: tänkte annars om du var intresserad av att jag laddade upp gimp 2.7.2 på min ppa för maverick som du verkar använda
<maxjezy> Philip5: ja visst
<maxjezy> jag kör ju 2.6
<Philip5> men du kör ju inte med gimp
<maxjezy> jo men som sagt
<maxjezy> väldigt lite jag gör med det
<maxjezy> men man vill ju ha det installerat iaf
<maxjezy> kan ju hamna på en internetlös plats
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo?
<maxjezy> och verkligen behöva ett top notch program
<maxjezy> realubot: hur?
<realubot> maxjezy: Om du tar crop så går det väl att välja helt?
<realubot> maxjezy: Om du tar crop och markerar hela bilden så går det väl att välja stolek?
<maxjezy> crop=beskär?
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> ja, det vill man ju inte göra
<maxjezy> man vill ju förminska
<maxjezy> inte skära
<realubot> maxjezy: Eller nej.
<realubot> Det går nog inte.
<realubot> Jag ber så HEMSKT mycket om ursäkt. Det går ju inte att ändra storlek i Shotwell.
<realubot> maxjezy: Men med imagesmagick så går det.
<cahoot> s/esm/em/
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad säger du om det här då: nautilus-image-converter
<realubot> maxjezy: http://dailypackage.fedorabook.com/uploads/2007-05-10-nautilus-image-converter.png
<arand> Blir mycket imagemagick när man gör paket, perfekt för konverteringen av ikoner
<maxjezy> realubot: no offence men 4 år gammal länk?!
<realubot> maxjezy: Bättre? http://ubuntugenius.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/nautilus-image-resize.png?w=500&h=370
<lilleman72> commandot för att leta efter en fil?
<realubot> maxjezy: Eller: http://ubuntuguide.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/resize_image.png
<arand> lilleman72: locate/find
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag hittar ingen bild postad idag tyvärr.
<lilleman72> tack
<lilleman72> find funkar ite
<arand> Jo det gör den
<realubot> find har gått sönder.
<cahoot> find är ett verktyg - man måste bara lära sig använda det
<realubot> lilleman72: find $HOME -iname '*.mp3'
<lilleman72> men den letar inte efter filen
<realubot> lilleman72: Vad heter filen?
<lilleman72> locate database_installer.sh
<realubot> sudo find / -name 'database_installer.sh'
<arand> realubot: '.*\.mp3' blir det väl?
<realubot> eller om den ligger i Hemkatalogen: fins $HOME -name '*\.sh'
<realubot> arand: Inte enligt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/find#Locating%20Files%20by%20Name
<realubot> lilleman72: find $HOME -name '*.sh'
<realubot> Tror jag.
<lilleman72> provar
<lilleman72> men ja jooo
<arand> Ah, right den använder inte regexp.
<arand> är -iregex för det..
<lilleman72> ska det vara chmod -r ellr -R ?
<cahoot> man chmod
<lilleman72> jag måste ändra rättigheteran på ALLA filer i mappen
<lilleman72> och alla undermappas
<realubot> lilleman72: -R
<lilleman72> r
<lilleman72> realubot asså jag hittar inte på guiden
<lilleman72> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/chmod.1posix.html
<realubot> sudo chmod 766 -R /home/lillis/porn
<lilleman72> lol
<realubot> lilleman72:       -R, --recursive
<realubot>               change files and directories recursively
<lilleman72> k
<realubot> det är inte säkert du vill ha 766
<realubot> Jag bara drog till med något.
<realubot> 1=x, 2=w, 4=r
<realubot> user, group, other
<realubot> 764 är samma sak som att user har wrx, group har rw och other har r.
<realubot> Se vad jag har lärt mig!
<realubot> lilleman72: sudo chmod 700 -R /home/lillis om du vill att bara din användare ska ha rättigheter till filerna (och root då).
<lilleman72> okey
<lilleman72> men det e bara jag som sitter på servern så
<lilleman72> då spelar det ingen roll
<maxjezy> realubot: vad heter det där paketet då?
<maxjezy> för nautilus
<maxjezy> jag hade det förut
<Philip5> lilleman72: hur är det tänkt att man ska kunna ansluta till egen server i lineage 2?
<lilleman72> jag vet inte riktigt men kolla i manualen som du installerade ifrån..jag hitta ngt innan jag var tvungen att reboota...jag ska leta sen
<realubot> maxjezy: nautilus-image-converter
<Philip5> dagon_: ping!
<kish> kan nån: dig tracker.thepiratebay.org +short
<kish> kör det. funkar det?
<K350> Kubuntu 11.04 är toppen. Det som suger är att det fortfarande är för bökigt med musik/midi/inspelning i linux jämfört med windows:-/
<K350> Jag hatar att behöva använda xp för musiken:-/
<coobra> ubuntustudio  ?
<Hund> K350: Skaffa Mac. :P
<maxjezy> K350: vad är det för musik du vill göra?
<Hund> Philip5: Ping!
<maxjezy> dagon_: !ping
<Hund> You gotta ping em all!
<Philip5> pong
<chees> är ubuntu one bra att använda?
<D0minat0r> har redan samba installerad på servern, är det nån ide att installera även NFS för att mounta användar kataloger?
<K350> maxjezy: Jag jobbar med cubase vst pluggar och MIDI controllers i dindows
<maxjezy> K350: varför inte bara fortsätta i windows?
<K350> maxjezy: Det finns "diton" för linux men de är jämförelsevis rätt bökiga och omständiga att arbeta med och ställa in
<K350> maxjezy: Det är vad jag gör. Men jag skulle föredra att helt överge windows
<K350> maxjezy: Det är det enda skälet till att jag också kör xp..
<maxjezy> K350: det finns ju en hel del musiker som jobbar med linux
<maxjezy> så det är ju inte omöjligt att göra det men ja förstår ditt dilemma
<maxjezy> man vill ju inte hålla på och skruva och fixa för att få saker att fungera helatiden
<K350> maxjezy: Nej, men krångligare eller i vart fall omständigare
<K350> maxjezy: precis
<K350> maxjezy: Jag har gjort några försök med linux tidigare. Hemskt enerverande. Tråkigt
<maxjezy> jag har själv försökt mig på med musik i linux
<maxjezy> det gick ju lite si och så
<maxjezy> om du vill lyssna finns det lite på min youtube
<K350> maxjezy: Men det görs ju framsteg hela tiden. Väntar på ett riktigt bra musiker linux distro
<K350> maxjezy: Det kunde vara kul. Länk?
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/dammagrus#p/u/23/dRmATbE_tEo
<maxjezy> sänk volymen först
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> K350: Du har testat Ubuntu Studio?
<K350> lyssnar.......
<K350> realubot: ja, för rätt längesedan....
<maxjezy> K350: du behöver inte "gilla" det :)
<K350> maxjezy: hm...hoppar till nästa låt..lät lite skumt det här:-)
<K350> maxjezy: Påminner mig om att jag måste lära mig att göra vidoes frö youtube till min musik
<K350> maxjezy: eller bildspel eller ngt enkelt
<maxjezy> K350: har du musik på tuben man får lyssna på ?
<K350> maxjezy: Videon var roligare..är det ngn flash grej..det låter förresten som det buffrar...
<maxjezy> jag har gjort musik i LMMS
<K350> maxjezy: Nej, men vill gärna lägg upp..behöver någon slags video/bildspel..något...
<maxjezy> och video i blender
<K350> LMS, Blender?
<maxjezy> LMMS
<maxjezy> lite som fruityloops eller så
<maxjezy> fast för linux
<maxjezy> blender är ett 3d program
<K350> maxjezy: låter som om blender är ngt som kräver att man lägger ned minst en vecka p det....
<maxjezy> K350: nja
<K350> maxjezy: Jag är helkass på allt som har med grafik att göra....
<K350> maxjezy: var är dom andra låtarna?
<maxjezy> gilla du inte den första så gillar du nog inte den andra :)
<K350> maxjezy: Vill nog gärna höra..jag gillar udda prylar:-)
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/dammagrus#p/u/22/XMaPEXq_jGU
<maxjezy> jag har inte varit så mycket för melodier osv
<maxjezy> K350: vad är det för video du skulle vilja göra?
<arand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+bug/783594 ^______________^
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 783594 in apturl "extremely long URL causes apturl to DoS window manager" [Low,Confirmed]
<K350> maxjezy: Den andra var bättre. roligare grafik och ljud..gladare
<K350> maxjezy: lite 70-tals synth avantgarde
<arand> Har alltid tyckt att apt-url inte riktigt gick rätt till :D
<maxjezy> K350: :)
<K350> lite knepigt med länkar i tilda
<arand> (Av helt annorlunda anledningar dock)
<K350> arand: Hur menar du?
<arand> K350: Bejaka installation via webblänkar.
<K350> arand: Nu förstår jag inte. När jag installerar tilda?
<arand> K350: Jag refererade inte till tilda alls..
<K350> arand: Eller ska jag i firefox bejaka installation av program via weblänkar?
<K350> arand: Ja, nä...jag är ingen tankeläsare:-)
<arand> Jag ogillar apt-url som koncept, i och med att den uppmuntrar installering via webblänkar vilket jag anser är fel.
<K350> arand: Jag förstår
<D0minat0r> mounta hemkataloger från server men vill endast ha Documents,Pictures osv inga .mapp (alltså inga konfig filer eller gömda mappar dom ska vara de lokala), nån som har bra tips på guide?
<arand> Dela ut dem på servern separat
<D0minat0r> ok så de räcker inte att dela ut [homes]?
<maxjezy> varför krypterar man sin /home folder?
<maxjezy> vad skyddar det mot?
<arand> Jag vet inte om man kan montera selektivt från en utdelad folder, men skulle gissa att det kanske inte går
<arand> maxjezy: Personliga data kommer ut om hårddisken stjäls (firefox sparade lösenord, gpg-nycklar, etc.)
<K350> maxjezy: Om du har en laptop och den blir stulen?
<maxjezy> så all min data i /home är safe?
<K350> maxjezy: Tja...med ett hyffsat långt lösenord...?
<arand> Utan lösenord eller en dator som inte stängts av ska den vara säker.
<maxjezy> K350: men, låt oss säga att någon snor min dator, och använder en live cd
<maxjezy> kan den inte se på bilderna i min home folder då?
<arand> Nej.
<K350> maxjezy: Det går t.ex inte att  komma åt /home.. via restore-mode från grub..utan lösenordet
<maxjezy> okej
<arand> (Om den inte kan lösenordet för att låsa upp krypteringen
<maxjezy> men att någon skulle gå så långt att försöka hacka lösenordet är ju liten chansen
<maxjezy> tänkte, det är ju skoj att kolla igenom bilder osv
<maxjezy> om man snor en dator
<maxjezy> eller hittar en kvarlämnad dator
<K350> maxjezy: prova själv. Starta om från restore mode..i root läget försök gå till ditt home dir
<maxjezy> på bussen
<maxjezy> K350: hur startar jag i det läget?
<K350> maxjezy: eller när man skrotar denoch inte formaterat ordentligt???
<K350> maxjezy: i grub gå till restore mode
<maxjezy> K350: jag skrotar aldrig :)
<maxjezy> har kvar mina mobiltelefoner från way back
<maxjezy> hur kommer jag till grub?
<maxjezy> :)
<K350> maxjezy: vet inte hur din grub är inställd..men om du har kort tid så får du vara snabb med piltangenterna
<maxjezy> jag har inga andra operativsystem
<maxjezy> så kanske jag inte har grub?
<K350> maxjezy: Startar inte den..eller ser du 9nte den varje gång du startar din dator?
<maxjezy> nope
<K350> maxjezy: uhm..den kanske inte visas?
<maxjezy> japp
<K350> maxjezy: vilken distro har du?
<maxjezy> ja ska testa
<maxjezy> linuxmint
<arand> Du har _alltid_ grub (eller lilo/syslinux)
<arand> Håll in skift när du bootar
<maxjezy> okej
<maxjezy> brb!
<K350> maxjezy: Ah, den vet jag inget om...men grub har du nog
<arand> Mint klonar ju ubuntu i det mesta så grub2
<realubot> MarkusPolo: Tror du får trycka Esc när du startar för att få upp Grub. Eller om det är Shift.
<D0minat0r> höll på bli bannad fårn min egen server då jag glömt kopiera min privata RSA nyckel till datorn efter installation :)
<K350> arand: på tal om grub. Efter uppgradering till 11.04 ser jag inte grub menyn. Det verkar vara ngt med skärmen tror jag. Skärmupplösning eller så. Var finns inställningarna i 11.04?
<realubot> MarkusPolo: Äh, fel person. Sorry.
<K350> realubot: Jag <tab>:ar alltid galet:-)
<arand> K350: /etc/default/grub samt /etc/grub.d/*
<arand> Man får köra "update-grub" för att skicka ut dem till den egentliga filen som läses vid boot.
<K350> arand: Tack. hoppas det finns ngt om skärmstorleken där...
<realubot> K350: Ah, Tabb är inte min grej.
<arand> Ubuntu har ju lagt in sitt lila tema i grub med 11.04 med vanligtvis högre upplösning, kan vara det som strular till det.
<maxjezy> nice
<maxjezy> då var nog krypteringen denna gång värd
<maxjezy> hur säker är den?
<maxjezy> polisen, kan de kryptera upp den snabbt+
<maxjezy> ?
<K350> maxjezy: Jag krypterade hela hårdisken på min laptop..just in case...
<D0minat0r> det går att mounta en mapp som ligger inne i usermappen
<K350> realubot: vilken distor har du?
<arand> maxjezy: Nej. Utan lösenord tar det väl ett år eller två med kraftfullaste metoderna, om ens det.
<maxjezy> arand: fan va gött!
<D0minat0r> smbmount //serverip/user/mapp (trodde hela tiden man var tvungen att skriva sserver/home/user/mapp)
<maxjezy> poiuytrore
<maxjezy> är det lösenordet säkert?
<K350> arand: Då har vi ett lösen på cirkus 100 tecken för hårdisken..för att hålla de där datorerna sysselsatta menar jag:-)
<arand> maxjezy: Säg ett försök var 10sek, att räkna ut tiden för brute force är enkel matematik...
<realubot> K350: Ubuntu 10.10.
<realubot> arand: Ett år eller två? Det är ju inte lång tid.
<arand> maxjezy: 37^10*10 sekunder blir det väl isåfall...
<realubot> 37? Är det med siffror och specialtecken också?
<maxjezy> arand: kan man kryptera en usb disk med?
<realubot> Och varför måste det gå 10s mellan varje försök?
<arand> Hmm, 37^10*10 seconds ~ 1.5billion years ^___^
<realubot> maxjezy: Klart du kan.
<K350> realubot: Då har du väl terminalläge snarare än grafisk läge för grub när du startar datorn. Right?
<arand> Men som sagt, finns nog bättre metoder en blind brute-force som kan användas
<maxjezy> arand: ordböcker osv?
<K350> maxjezy: En sån brute-force har ju rätt liten chans att lyckas på annat ääääääääääään folkpartidumma lösenord
<arand> Ja bland annat, jag vet inte hur mycket man kan slutleda från att man redan vet inehållet i en del generella bitar av $HOME, etc.
<maxjezy> linux känns lite säkrare än windows tycker jag av detta att dömma
<maxjezy> mina windows har aldrig frågat om kryptering vid installation
<realubot> K350: Ja.
<K350> maxjezy: Lite är bara förnamnet - om du frågar mig.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> dagon_: vad du gömmer dig din slappstjärt
<Philip5> dagon_: du ska underhålla oss
<K350> realubot: äsch, glömde vad jag skulle fråga
<maxjezy> Philip5: ja håller med
 * realubot applåderar x_links dans.
<maxjezy> jag har fått kika prisonbreak istället för dagon_
<arand> maxjezy: liknande har funnits i windows sen v2000, helt enkelt inte exponerats för användare.
<realubot> Ja, man undrar ju hur säker krypteringen är egentligen.
<K350> Nu var det ju inte meningen att jag skulle fastna här...svårt att slita sig med trevligt folk i chatten. Men men..nu måste jag ändå.....natt på er:-)
<realubot> Den där dagon_. Var håller han hus?
<realubot> De blir nog till att anmäla honom till op för hög frånvaro.
<realubot> Det håller inte att skolka på det här viset.
<t^> lol
<t^> 3000 ping
<t^> tack telenor
<realubot> maxjezy: Med Truecrypt är det enkelt att kryptera USB-minne, tror jag. Men det kanske inte är det bästa programmet.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det lösenordet var ju ingen höjdare?
<D0minat0r> humm chmodda home mappen så endast ägaren kan komma åt?
<realubot> maxjezy: Du ska ju ha ett lösenord på minst 8-10 tecken, siffror, stora och små bokstäver, specialtecken.
<D0minat0r> chmod 700?
<realubot> D0minat0r: sudo chmod 700 -R /home/D0minat0r
<realubot> Om du ska chmodda allt i också.
<realubot> wrx------
<gorgo> ywaaa
<gorgo> :D
<realubot> gorgo: What?
<D0minat0r> ja jo fast hur blir det då med .ssh mappen med rsa nycklar när jag ska logga in via ssh?
<gorgo> lyckades fixa mitt gimp problem
<gorgo> :D
<realubot> D0minat0r: Vilken user kör ssh-servern då?
<realubot> Är inte det root? :S
<gorgo> Philip5: hur e det med kde mannen? :P
<realubot> gorgo: Aha.
<D0minat0r> standard från installation va de nu blir haha
<D0minat0r> jo borde va root?
<realubot> D0minat0r: Ja, det är ju det man undrar. :D
<D0minat0r> måste kolla upp
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> D0minat0r: Kör users på servern.
<arand> Standard permissions för home är väl 644?
<realubot> 700
<realubot> PÃ¥ mitt system.
<realubot> Jag tror inte att jag har ändrat det.
<realubot> Däremot är ju många filer 644 eller 655
<realubot> arand: ls -l / så ser jag att home har 755.
<D0minat0r> realubot, users visar endast mig
<arand> Jo, det är en mix av 755 och 700
<D0minat0r> men igentligen så kan jag ju sätta chmod 700 och chmodda ssh mappen försig
<realubot> D0minat0r: To see every process running as root (real & effective ID) in user format: ps -U root -u root u
<realubot> Om du är inne på servern nu så ser du väl om openssh-server körs som root
<realubot> ?
<D0minat0r> jepp
<realubot> D0minat0r: Om det är root så kommer den ju åt den även om du har 700.
<realubot> D0minat0r: Däremot blir det kanske problem om du har krypterad Hemkatalog och om .ssh ligger i din krypterade Hemkatalog. Då tror jag att du måste logga in med en user först för att dekryptera Hemkatalogen eller så får du lägga .ssh utanför Hemkatalogen och ställa in i sshd-konfigen att du openmssh-server har en ny väg till .ssh.
<D0minat0r> men fan va dum jag är,
<D0minat0r> .ssh mappen MÅSTE ha chmod 700...
 * D0minat0r sätter sig i hörnet och skäms
<D0minat0r> är authorized_keys som ska ha 600 allt annat i .ssh mappen 700
<realubot> varför 600?
<D0minat0r> vet inte fick inte det att funka med 700 och enlgit help.ubuntu.com så kan man komam runt det med att chmodda den 600
<realubot> Det borde väl räcka med 400 om du gör alla ändringar med sudo.
<D0minat0r> authorized_keys permissions are too open
<D0minat0r> så acceptera den inte min nyckel
<realubot> Aha, ok.
<D0minat0r> men den borde inte kicka ut mig nu om jag chmodda -r dominator och direkt efter 600 på authorized_keys
<realubot> sudo chmod 700 -R dominator:dominator .ssh
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> HAha
<realubot> Vad skriver jag för skit.
<arand> chmod != chown :þ
<D0minat0r> jo chown är körd :)
<D0minat0r> kom på det just innan jag skulle chmodda
<realubot> sudo chown -R dominator:dominator .ssh
<realubot> sudo chmod 700 -R .ssh
<D0minat0r> jepp nu är allt som de ska
<D0minat0r> jepp kommer inte åt mappen med annan användare
<realubot> Nej, det ska du inte göra.
<D0minat0r> nej men default gör du det
<D0minat0r> vilken conf fil kan jag ändra det?
<D0minat0r> så att usermapparna alltid blir 700 på nya användare
<D0minat0r> /etc/adduser.conf?
<D0minat0r> DIR_MODE=0700?
<realubot> Jag vet inte.
<johanbr> D0minat0r, /etc/profile
<D0minat0r> jag ändrade i adduser.conf och det vart rätt tydligen
<johanbr> aha, läste lite fel...
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> ja, det funkar
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<D0minat0r> fan va mycke o lära sig
<D0minat0r> men roligt är det
<Philip5> D0minat0r: snart är du värsta l33t haxxorn :)
<D0minat0r> neeh tror inte men bara mitt hemma nätverk funkar så är jag nöjd att slippa windows :)
<D0minat0r> rätt nöjd är man just nu, endast en burk med tillgång till windows (dualboot) 5 st med ubuntu
<Philip5> det ska inte vara några problem att få ditt hemmanät att funka
<D0minat0r> nej det funkar rätt bra just nu fast när jag kopierar stora mängde data till servern med samba shares, dör tillgången till internet i en stund men den lilla stunden räcker för att kapa MSN och irc ibland
<majkiboi> hej, är det någon som kan hjälpa mig med något? är lite nybörjare på ubuntu och har installerat ubuntu server på en gammal pc
<Philip5> majkiboi: fråga på så kanske någon kan
<majkiboi> alright jag tar det från början
<D0minat0r> majkiboi,  välkommen till klubben :) de har jag också gjort hehe
<Philip5> D0minat0r: men du har inte installerat någon ubuntu server eller?
<D0minat0r> Philip5:  jepp en ubuntu server och 4 desktop :)
<Philip5> aha, så pass
<D0minat0r> har förut kring år 2000, då körde jag med freeBSD som router
<Philip5> det brukar kunna vara lite mer pill
<D0minat0r> sen blev jag lat o körde operatörens ADSL modem med routing
<D0minat0r> fast IPFW brandväggen var mer logisk
<D0minat0r> blir tokig på iptables ibland så jäkla mycket att läsa
<D0minat0r> och så kom jag på idag att jag vill ha centraliserade användare på servern hur jag nu ska lyckas med det
<D0minat0r> men det är ett senare problem nu ska allt som är installerat kollas igenom så allt funkar perfekt
<majkiboi> jag fixade ftp på min server idag, och så gjorde jag en användare till min syster som skulle ladda upp några videofiler där för att sedan lämna in till någon skola eller något, men nu märkte jag att filerna hon laddat upp inte fick några rättigheter. så nu skulle jag ändra det tänkte jag men icke! nu säger den bara "mikael is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be
<majkiboi> reported."
<majkiboi> mikael är alltså användaren jag gjorde när jag först installerade servern
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-17
<majkiboi> jag läste att man kunde hålla in esc för att starta i felsäkert läge eller något, men nu håller min kära syster på att ladda upp filmerna så det känns inte som det är så jäkla smart. skulle iofs kunna gå upp tidigt i morgon på min sovmorgon :(
<D0minat0r> sudo chmod
<D0minat0r> sudo bash
<D0minat0r> då borde den fråga efter root lösenordet
<majkiboi> ja alltså
<majkiboi> till exempel:
<majkiboi> mikael@trosan:~$ sudo chmod u+rwx minecraft.zip
<majkiboi> [sudo] password for mikael:
<majkiboi> mikael is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<majkiboi> jag kör genom putty btw
<D0minat0r> jo men det borde funka
<D0minat0r> genom putty alltså så har jag också kört fram tills idag
<majkiboi> jag vet, det är därför jag frågar :D det funkade tidigare idag hur bra som helst
<majkiboi> aja, jag får prova att rebotta och starta i felsäkert helt enkelt
<D0minat0r> jag kollar själv lösnng till det problemet på nätet
<D0minat0r> har inte själv råkat ut för det
<D0minat0r> kan man inte logga in som root direkt i terminalen fysiskt vid datorn?
<Hund> D0minat0r: Det går bra.
<D0minat0r> majkiboi: om du kan logga in direkt vid datorn behöver du inte reboota
<D0minat0r> fast de kan jag inte göra heller, ingen skärm, inget tangentbord :)
<majkiboi> det går väl inte alls logga in på root, man ställer ju inte in rootlösenord när man istallerar eller någonting
<majkiboi> haha jo jag kopplar in till tvn ;)
<majkiboi> ska fixa
<Hund> majkiboi: Sant, det var ett tag sedan jag pillade med Ubuntu.
<majkiboi> de har gjort så nu att man skapar en vanlig användare bara som har sudorättigheter sen kör man sudo hela tiden. men nu har jag ju förlorat sudorättigheterna av någon anledning så jag vete fan
<D0minat0r> majkiboi: har du ställt in i SSH server att root inte får lgga in via putty?
<majkiboi> (tror jag)
<majkiboi> njae det tror jag väl inte
<D0minat0r> jag har då fått ändra min SSH server config till att root inte får logga in
<D0minat0r> då borde man ju kunna komma in den vägen direkt med root om man inte satt PermitRootLogin no
<majkiboi> jao sant
<majkiboi> fas nu kommer jag inte åt ssh configen ändå eftersom jag inte har sudo :D
<D0minat0r> testa bara ssha in med putty och ange användare root
<majkiboi> den frågar efter password
<majkiboi> som jag inte har ställt in något :S
<D0minat0r> det borde vara lösenordet du satte för din användare
<D0minat0r> första användaren
<D0minat0r> bara att testa du har ju inget att förlora :)
<majkiboi> DET GICK
<D0minat0r> :)
<majkiboi> TACK SOMF FANNADFJAOEFNJAOH
<majkiboi> :D
<majkiboi> jag hade för mig att jag hade provat det förut men tydligen inte
<majkiboi> fna vad bra då slipper jag hålla på tramsa
<D0minat0r> som root
<D0minat0r> kan du ju lägga in din user igen i ADMIN gruppen om den har försvunnit därifrån
<majkiboi> är det root gruppen
<majkiboi> eller hur gör man
<majkiboi> group adduser mikael group va
<D0minat0r> adduser mikael admin
<majkiboi> okej
<majkiboi> så
<majkiboi> nice
<majkiboi> nu ska jag prova
<D0minat0r> hoppas de löste sig
<majkiboi> jadå, fast jag verkar ändå inte ha sudorättigheter. ska lägga till mig själv på sudoers listan i alla fall
<D0minat0r> skumt
<D0minat0r> va jag har läst så ska man akta sig för att lägga sig som sudoer
<majkiboi> jaha
<D0minat0r> men du kan göra det men folk avråder från att lägga en user i den listan
<D0minat0r> överallt vars jag läser borde det räcka med: adduser USERNAME admin
<majkiboi> jaha, det funkar inte i alla fall :/
<D0minat0r> har du ändrat redan i sudoers filen?
<D0minat0r> eller kommer du ihåg va du gjorde när det slutade funka?
<majkiboi> nä, det bara slutade vad jag minns. men det där med admin, kolla vad som stod i sudoers filen
<majkiboi> # User privilege specification
<majkiboi> root    ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<majkiboi> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<majkiboi> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<majkiboi> så jag borde ha rättigheter
<majkiboi> jag kanske måste logga ut och in
<D0minat0r> root ALL=(ALL) ALL
<D0minat0r> jo testa logga ut o in
<majkiboi> yay nu funkar det!
<D0minat0r> :)
<majkiboi> tack som fan!
<D0minat0r> inga problem glad jag kunde ge lite vägledning :)
<D0minat0r> inte själv så haj ännu på ubuntu
<D0minat0r> nu blire sängen för mig tidig morgon imon, hejdå
<majkiboi> okej
<majkiboi> tack igen
<majkiboi> ciao!
<dagon_> Philip5: nu har jag sett färdigt
<dagon_> vilket avsnitt!
<kingkong> hello, english is allowed here? :)
<dagon_> for a short period of time
<kingkong> ok thanks :)
<dagon_> do you need help?
<maxjezy> hur gör jag för att använda musen på en dator för att styra muspekaren på andra datorn?
<maxjezy> orkar inte gå till tjejens dator hela tiden när jag ska byta avsnitt på prisonbreak
<dagon_> vill du ha ett tips?
<dagon_> kör vlc som mediaserver
<dagon_> du kan streama över nätverket
<dagon_> funkar sketabra
<maxjezy> kan ja sätta igång sakerna från min dator då?
<maxjezy> så de spelar upp på hennes
<kingkong> yes I need help but not about ubuntu, from Swedish and Scandinavian people, so, I'm glad there are many Swedish people here :)
<dagon_> maxjezy: nja, jag tror att du kan pausa
<dagon_> men du kan göra en spellista som du streamar
<dagon_> annars mounta hennes disk över nätverket
<dagon_> lek lite samba etc.
<maxjezy> jag för över från min dator i en mapp på hennes
<kingkong> is there other Swedish channels here too? as English allowed
<maxjezy> men ja måste endå gå över varje gång och sätta på nytt avsnitt
<dagon_> dunno
<maxjezy> kingkong: why swedish channel
<dagon_> maxjezy: hmm, jag kanske missförstod vad du ville göra
<maxjezy> jag vill lixom kunna röra hennes dator från min
<maxjezy> använda mitt tangentbord och mus på hennes
<maxjezy> take over
<kingkong> maxjezy: can be other Scandinavian languages too, and Finnish :)
<dagon_> maxjezy: windowsdator?
<maxjezy> båda är linux
<maxjezy> mint och ubuntu
<dagon_> dela ut mappen/disken
<maxjezy> kingkong: where are you from
<dagon_> så kan du ju pilla från din egen låda
<dagon_> så behöver du inte klydda med fjärrstyrning
<kingkong> maxjezy I'm Turkish man and you?
<maxjezy> finnish
<kingkong> cool
<kingkong> where can I find other Finns also?
<kingkong> they're in which chans or networks
<maxjezy> #ubuntu-fi
<kingkong> I think i'm there already
<kingkong> i've usd /list and joined some new channels for me :)
<kingkong> used*
<kingkong> maxjezy: I have found #ubuntu-fi-en channel also, for english english of this channel :)
<Philip5> dagon_: jasså du har vaknat till nu när det börjar bli morgon
<Hund> Philip5: Han dog. :(
<Linda^> Tja!
<Philip5> Hund: en riktig svikare
<Philip5> Linda^: gå och lägg dig
<Hund> Mhm. :(
<Linda^> Philip5: No can do. Deadline om 5½ timme :(
<Linda^> timmar*
<Hund> Jag tänker då vara uppe hela natten.
<Linda^> me too
<Philip5> Linda^: vad är det som ska vara klart då?
<Linda^> en filmanalys :(
<Philip5> vilken film?
<Linda^> som jag inte riktigt förstår hur jag ska få ihop.
<Linda^> Jag har valt Fucking Åmål
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> var ju ett par år sedan jag såg den
<Linda^> måste läsa lite nu, så jag blir klok på den :)
<Hund> Philip5s favorit som han nöter dagligen.
<Linda^> eller på .. texten jag ska utgå från snarare, när jag skriver om den. BAH!
<Linda^> kill me now!
<Hund> Shit vad gott det var med en latte nu.
<Hund> Varför tystnar alltid irc när jag säger något?
<Philip5> Hund: vi blir stumma av din vishet
<Hund> Philip5: Aha! :D
<Hund> Philip5: GÃ¥r det bra?
<Linda^> blöö
<haffe> Morgon.
<dethric> hm, när jag startar ett program i terminalen så försvinner "dethric@skynet~$" och jag kan inte köra några commands, hur löser jag detta och vad kan det bero på?
<bamsefar> Att du har startat programmet?
<dethric> Det är rent allmänt när jag kör saker genom terminalen
<dethric> Om jag exempelvis vill få upp banshee, och skriver in det i terminalen så startar det, sen så kan jag inte göra så mycket mer i terminalen, utom att typ chatta med mig själv
<Barre> dethric: det är för att skalet (shell) inte fortsätter förens den processen tu startat är färdig, du kan starta ett program med &-teknet efteråt för att starta det "parallellt" med skalet : banshee &
<dethric> Tackar Barre
<Barre> np
<Kimmen> morning
<Coffe> morrn
<dethric> Morrn morrn
<michaelis> God morgon.
<bamsefar> Barre: Tråkigt elajt kille.
<Barre> !Barre
<ubot2> <barzam> Barre är så hardcore att han refererar till mat och toalett som I/O
<bamsefar> :)
<zChris> bamsefar, hjälper du någonsin nån här? Eller är det bara spydigheter du kommer med? :D
<bamsefar> zChris: Jo, det gör jag väl
<Barre> han ser till att vi andra framstår som ödmjuka och trevliga ;)
<zChris> hihi
<zChris> :)
<bamsefar> Försöker ni säga att jag inte är ödmjuk och trevlig?
<zChris> tolka det som du vill
<zChris> ;P
<Linda^> :o
<Barre> bamsefar: närå,,, sköjaju lite bara
<Linda^> Ska man sova eller? :(
<bamsefar> :D
<Linda^> ;o
<whomee> kebab va segt de e att gå upp tidigt
<zChris> Skönt jue
<zChris> :D
<Linda^> för att.. du åt kebab?
<whomee> nej, mer att jag använde kebab som ett skällsord, jobbigt med tidiga morgonar för att man är dålig på att lägga sig tidigt.
<Linda^> Första gången kebab används som skällsord :P
<bamsefar> Det tror jag inte
<Linda^> annars brukar det låta "ÅH VAD SUGEN JAG ÄR PÅ KEBAB"
<Linda^> :(
<zChris> Kebab är viiiiiiiidriiiigt
<whomee> ne första gången e de nog inte
<Linda^> mja, det beror på :
<Linda^> :p
<Linda^> whomee: Jag utgår alltid från mig själv när jag skriver saker :P
<whomee> Linda^: ja jo man känner sig ju själv bäst så de e klart man ska utgå från sig själv i första hand ^^
<Linda^> Menart :)
<whomee> mhmmm *snap*
<Linda^> alltså, vad är dealen med att skriva på facebook och sedan idla? :( JAg skulle ju sova. Nu ska jag istället vänta på svar :(
<Linda^> skjut mig!
<whomee> avaktivera facebook är mitt tips.
<whomee> slipper du vänta
<Linda^> hah
<Linda^> men jag har grejjer att överlämna
<whomee> över facebook?
<Linda^> :D
<whomee> finns det inte bättre medier för de? ^o
<whomee> typ .. epost är en ny sak de kommit på
<whomee> eller liknande
<Linda^> Vadå, kan man inte skicka filer via facebook?
<Linda^> Fattar ingenting
<Coffe> HeMan,  vad hade du mer för förslang än clusterssh ?
<whomee> Linda^: vet inte vad man kan med facebook, jag hatar facebook, ändå kan jag inte ta bort de.
<Linda^> whomee: :)
<whomee> :/
<Linda^> whomee: Men du kan.. avaktivera :P
<Linda^> Eller inaktivera. Eller vad det nu heter på facebookspråk,
<Coffe> varför skulle man kunna skicka filer via FB ? fast det kanske går nu , om man aktierar den externa mailen
<whomee> Linda^: ja jo men nästa gång man råkar logga in så aktiverar man de automagiskt
<Linda^> Coffe: Jag.. skojade lite bara :(
<whomee> finns ju iofs facebook för cli
<Linda^> whomee: Jo. JAg vet. Du får avaktivera, och blockera facebook helt enkelt
<Linda^> Fast.. Sen tar du bara bort blockeringen, och loggar in ändå :(
<whomee> Linda^: exakt, plus att sambon nog inte gillar om jag blockar FB hemma
<zChris> facebook är integrerat i Rift (ett mmorpg) :P
<zChris> säger ju en hel del!
<Linda^> whomee: Det är bara att säga "oops, it wasn't me" :(
<whomee> Linda^: försökt de innan med, men orkar inte med tjatet att det inte fungerar så jag har gett upp, man ska tydligen inte argumentera med kvinnor har jag märkt.
<Linda^> Haha
<Linda^> No comments.
<whomee> Precis, du vet ja hade rätt.
<Linda^> Alltså.. Jag umgås aldrig med kvinnofolk
<Linda^> Eller jo, en. Men hon är lika knäpp som jag.
<Linda^> Så jag kan inte vare sig försvara kvinnorna eller männen :P
<whomee> ok, du kanske är ett undantag då :/
<Linda^> Jag vill inte vara klyschig och säga "jag är inte som andra tjejer".. :p
<whomee> jag är inte som andra män, jag är kvinnligare
<Linda^> Det är lite lustigt. En del killar (okej, förbannat många killar) generaliserar och typ "tjejer är si och så"... Men sen träffar dom mig .. "du är konstig".
<Linda^> konstig i jämförelse till andra tjejer? eller... lika konstig som andra tjejer? :(
<whomee> Linda^: du menar att hur du än är så e du antingen kvinnlig eller konstig?
<Linda^> det enda kvinnliga med mig är nog mina yttre attribut ;o
<Linda^> Så.. Vi får ta konstig på den,
<whomee> haha
<whomee> aja vi ska inte spamma kanalen med kvinnliga attribut o så
<Linda^> Alltså, min bror är mer kvinnlig än mig.
<Linda^> haha
<whomee> det är ju inte så mycke ubuntu över den
<Linda^> nä, det är ju inte det
<whomee> så du får lycka till med din umgängeskrets
<whomee> o facebook
<whomee> o sovandet
<Linda^> Mycket på en gång
<Linda^> :(
<slinkan> s
 * realubot kastar frisbee med en Ubuntu Live-skiva i kanalen.
 * coobra pekar på realubot 
<realubot> coobra: Vad nu då?
<danneunix> Hej jag (TheG0blin) har blivit bannad :( Är det någon som vet varför? Har haft en bortglömd session på en Solaris-maskin, kan den ha stört på något sätt?
<danneunix> Kanske reconnectar helatide eller liknande? :)
<Linda^> ja!
<Linda^> :D
<amelia> gött
<TheG0blin> tack amelia !!!
<amelia> np.
<coobra> :D
<coobra> amelia: <3
<speakman> hm - nån som vet hur man återinför en "failad" disk till en raid mirror med mdadm?
<speakman> status som följer; http://pastebin.com/0zhxE4HF
<speakman> men disken verkar inte ha några fel enligt smartctl så jag tänkte prova återaktivera den bara
<speakman> (nu på lunch, bbl)
<amelia> wb Nafallo
<Nafallo> ta
<zChris> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtN1YnoL46Q
<realubot> Lär er programmera.
<realubot> Sitt inte och slappa.
<realubot> Nehe.
<Laban_> heh
<virtuald> realubot: got any grapes?
<realubot> virtuald: Vad menar du?
<virtuald> klicka på länken
<realubot> virtuald: youtube-länken? Tecknade serier är för barnungar. Jag tittar inte på sånt. Dessutom kanske youtube-videon är preparerad med skadlig kod. Det är en security issue att klicka på länkar hur som helst.
<virtuald> men erkänn att den var rolig
<realubot> Nä, jag tittade inte.
<realubot> Stoppade uppsleningen innan viruset hann landa på hårddisken.
<realubot> *uppspelningen
<realubot> Links are security issues.
<zChris> realubot, va pratar du om? du sitter väll i Linux!
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Coffe> verkligen OT, någon som vet hur man får en minimac att inet släcka skärmen
<dagon_> vad är det?
<madbear> vem är pro på dovecot och sånt
<madbear> inte är någon, utan vem
<madbear> :D
<K350> Hur får man ett program som kräver root privilegium att autostarta från /etc/rc.local ?
<K350> jag testade med chmod +x ..men nope
<dagon_> borde gå med chmod + x
<dagon_> och sen sudo
<dagon_> eller
<kodein> hur ser det du försöker göra ut nu?
<K350> Det startar inte alls. Jag vill att det ska starta på auto utan att jag ska behöva köra sudo
<K350> btw..inget jag lägger i /etc/rc.local verkar starta
<K350> provade med ett vanligt perlscript..startar inte
<dagon_> vad kör du för system?
<kodein> intressant hur det där inte var ett svar på min fråga öht.
<K350> kubuntu 11.04
<dagon_> ok
<dagon_> jag har inte ens rc.local i mint :>
<K350> kodein: Hur ser det ut vardå. raden i /etc/rc.local?
<kodein> ja, texempel
<kodein> och filrättigheterna för den
<K350> Det är bara prgrammet [options] ...
<K350> kodein: Ja har t. o m testat med chmod 777
<kodein> återigen...
<K350> Nämen vadå. Touch /home/foo blaha funkar inte...ok
<K350> eller vad du vill
 * kodein rycker på axlarna
 * kodein återgår till att göra sig förtjänt av månadslönen
<K350> Inget man lägge ri /etc/rc.local startar
<kodein> när vill du att det startar?
<kodein> och provar du verkligen att byta runlevel mellan redigeringarna?
<K350> kodein: Tja..efter at kdm startat kunde vara lämpligt
<K350> kodein: Nä, det där var nytt.
<zChris> Skulle behöva hjälp med SimpleXML och Php, verkar som om den itne parsar all CDATA korrekt :S
<madbear> någon mailservernisse här! dovecot error!!
<madbear> :( ?
<zChris> php kanalen är invite only :/
<kodein> kdm byter inte runlevel när du loggar in.
<kodein> så du vill nog titta på typ .xinitrc antar jag
<kodein> http://docs.huihoo.com/kde/userguide/kde-startup-sequence.html
<K350> kodein: Jag får tacka för länk
<K350> kodein: Tydligen rätt avancerat att få ett program att autostarta med div options
<speakman> Är det någon här som jobbar på något av de större konsultfirmorna? Typ Capgemini?
<amelia> inte så stor..
<madbear> om man har dillat sönder en config är det inte apt-get remove --purge man ska använda då
<madbear> Virtual packages like 'dovecot' can't be removed
<speakman> Undrar hur det är att jobba åt såna
<speakman> Inga som behöver en skillad open source-utvecklare förresten? ;)
<whomee> madbear: provat med aptitude? aptitude purge dovecot
<whomee> te.x
<whomee> ?
<madbear> hade inte ens det installerat
<madbear> men är det någon skillnad tro?
<whomee> ahh ok :)
<whomee> vet inte riktigt, jag har slutat använda apt-get så tänkte om aptitude faktiskt gjorde nått annat hightech men
<whomee> inte sååå insatt :)
<madbear> jag tror det använder apt om jag inte cyklar
<haffe> speakman: Du kan få skriva lite program åt mig.
<haffe> Fungerar det med två bullar och en kopp kaffe i månaden som lön?
<madbear> haffe: taget!
<madbear> en bulle är mitt pris
<haffe> :)
<dethric> Hm, det verkar som att ubuntu inte vill tro på mig när jag säger åt det att jag vill ha lägre mouse sensitivity
<dethric> Det, eller så är det extremt lite skillnad på max och min sense
<Coffe> hur får jag ett bash script att avslutas om det inte får med en variabel in ?
<speakman> Coffe: exit
<speakman> exit 1 vid fel
<Coffe> får googla
<kodein> if [ "$1" ] ; exit 0 ;fi; typ
<speakman> [ ! $# -gt 0 ] && exit 1
<kodein> har inte orkat testa, men det är möjligt att det är [ -n "$1" ]
<speakman> man test
<speakman> $# ger antalet argument
<kodein> missade ett then, antar jag
<Coffe> tack , ska testa
<speakman> [ "$1" ] || exit 1 skulle också fungera
<speakman> men det beror på _hur_ du ska testa
<Coffe> om jag glömmer skicka med host, så vill jag att scriptet inte ska köras
<speakman> tar scriptet _ett_ argument?
<Coffe> ja
<Coffe> anv $1
<speakman> då är det nog enklast med [ "$1" ] || exit 1
<speakman> eller; if [ ! "$1" ]; then echo "Usage: $0 host"; exit 1; fi
<Coffe> speakman,  tack :)
<speakman> eller; if [ -z "$1" ]; then echo "Usage: $0 host"; exit 1; fi
<speakman> -z är ju snyggare...
<Coffe> vad är skillnaden ?
<Coffe> kanon
<Coffe> tack :) :)
<speakman> man test
<speakman> läsvärt; http://stackoverflow.com/questions/669452/is-preferable-over-in-bash-scripts
<speakman> verkar som #bash föredrar dubbelmodellen, men det vore som att fråga om måsvingar i #python
<Coffe> efter 7 svåra år  , 4 sämre å 1 skit dåligt. så har jag nu , 1 master ldap , med 8 ssl replikerande slaves
<madbear> Coffe: bra, jag ska ställa massa frågor om ldap sen
<Coffe> madbear,  ja det kan du :)
<madbear> nice... dovecot -n är bra för alla som pillar med det iaf
<madbear> tog mig några timmar att hitta men det säger iaf vad som är fel i konfen
<whomee> fungerar dovecot bra?
<madbear> det verkar som det
<madbear> jag kanu både skicka och ta emot epost
<madbear> sen om min server kan användas av spammare är en annan femma :D
<whomee> haha ok
<Barre> *gäsp*
<speakman> det är isf din MTA's bekymmer. Vad kör du där?
<madbear> postfix
<Barre> madbear: kolla med abuse.net om din smtp är öppen för relay. http://www.abuse.net/relay.html
<madbear> tackar!
<madbear> Relay access denied
<madbear> All tests performed, no relays accepted.
<madbear> nice precis vad man behövde
<dlind> madbear: tja
<madbear> dlind: yo
<dlind> madbear: allt bra?
<madbear> ja nu är det bra, när servernfan funkar :P
<madbear> själv?
<dlind> jorå, bra
<dlind> utb. på nya jobbet :)
<madbear> hörde nåt om det ja, vad är det för jobb?
<dlind> itfjant på sandvik
<dlind> windows!
<madbear> hehe jasså, vad gör du då?
<dlind> tar emot e-post och samtal från upprörda anställda som har problem
<dlind> :P
<Markslap> *team*
<dlind> :)
<Markslap> Fast jag har skåningar.
<dlind> sandvik?
<Markslap> Nah
<Markslap> Något fröföretag.
<Markslap> Och Eniro och Länsförsäkringar.
<dlind> ok
<Markslap> Har adminrättigheter på alla Eniros dautamauskiner (förutom servrar dock).
<dlind> jao
<dlind> tvingad till att använda lotus notes?
<dlind> :O
<Markslap> Faktiskt inte.
<Markslap> Ingen av dom tre använder det.
<dlind> ok
<zChris> dlind, vilket län liker sandvik i ?
<dlind> över hela sverige
<Markslap> Har en drös kollegor som sitter mot Posten och SKF (Svenska kullagerföreningen), och dom har Notes.
<dlind> :P
<Markslap> Hade lite tur.
<Markslap> dlind: Har ni?
<dlind> zChris: skämt åsido, vet inte riktigt.. de har ju kontor över hela världen
<dlind> så vi får ju inte bara svenska problem hit
<Markslap> Hur ser ett norskt problem ut?
<dlind> lusekofta
<Markslap> :D
<zChris> dlind, haha "Sandviken är världens nordligaste stad för ett världsmästerskap i fotboll hittills." snacka om att ta komplex :P
<madbear> dlind: säg till när dom behöver utvecklare, du kanske får bonus om du tar dit ett riktigt pro :P
<D0minat0r> fan fick en del tips om bra backup program till min ubuntu server men så klart glömde jag bort alla då jag reboota datorn och mina google sökningar försvann, nån som har nya tips?
<D0minat0r> skulle vilja ha kanske ett program som packar ihop skiten mapp för mapp och sen även kopierar den till 2 ställen
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<gorgo> då har man slitit lite idag
<Philip5> gorgo: låter hårt
<gorgo> burit hem 10 flytt kartonger från shurhouse
<gorgo> eller vad de heter
<Philip5> aha, burit hela vägen utan någon annan transport ;)
<gorgo> shurgard
<gorgo> nja, tog bussen, så fick bära i 20min till bussen, sen 20min från bussen o hem
<Philip5> låter som en pers
<gorgo> skulle jag gå hem, hade det tagit ett par timmar :P
<Barre> hur gör jag en wildcard sökning på installerade paket i en rödmössa? (ping amelia delhage)
<delhage> rpm -qa '*foo*'
<delhage> Barre: ^
<Barre> danke
<gorgo> måste fixa bättre bärbar data snart, så jag kan köra kde på den med
<delhage> bitta
<Markslap> Bitte*
<delhage> oops
<Philip5> gorgo: gör du rätt i
<gorgo> ;)
<Philip5> kde for the people
<gorgo> ska nog utnyttja personalrabatten
<gorgo> hehe
<Markslap>  Ska du köra KDE på en Bluray-skiva? O.o
<Markslap> Eller kanske en extern hårddisk?
<coobra> kde?
<gorgo> Philip5: precis :D
<Markslap> < gorgo> måste fixa bättre bärbar data snart, så jag kan köra kde på den med
<gorgo> dator :P
<Markslap> (:
<gorgo> roligt o prata som vissa gör i telefonen ibland
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> data=skärmen
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Precis
<gorgo> hårddisken=datorn
<delhage> modermodemet
<Barre> data(skärm)+hårdisk(datorn) = Internet: ex: Jag har inte startat internet ännu...
<gorgo> min dator startar inte
<gorgo> kan betyda att internet inte funkar
<gorgo> hehe
<delhage> hatar när internet är trasigt
<gorgo> ja
<gorgo> modermodemet själva hjärtat i datorn
<Barre> min mor köpte en dator med internet i datorn
<Barre> på riktigt alltså...
<gorgo> hur fick hon plats med det?
<Barre> sjukt dåligt formulerat....
<gorgo> stor hårddisk?
<gorgo> pinsamt
<gorgo> tänk dig vara säljare som säljer datorer med internet i den
<gorgo> tänk, så kommer en nörd o frågar han, hur får internet plats i den datorn?
<gorgo> eller som ikeas cpu-hållare
<delhage> dom är bra om man behöver kyla av processorerna
<gorgo> hehe :P
<gorgo> måste vara stora cpuer om man måste ha så stora hållare :D
<D0minat0r> nån som vet hur jag ska lyckas med följande: jag har wow installerat på min ntfs disk (kommer åt den) hur kan jag spela min färdigt installerade wow via wine?
<D0minat0r> eller måste jag installera den en gång till? skulle elst vilja komma åt samma installation med både w7 och ubuntu
<madbear> nej det funkar
<madbear> installera wine och klicka på ikonen typ
<D0minat0r> okok ska testa
<D0minat0r> vilken wine ska man välja i programhanteraren finns ju flera
<D0minat0r> ja lättare att köra apt-get install wine :)
<Philip5> D0minat0r: beror mest på om man vill köra stabil eller utvecklingsversion
<D0minat0r> ahaa problemet är att eftersom wow e installerad på min ntfs disk kan jag inte ändra så att den är körbar
<D0minat0r> klickar i filen är körbar så klickas det automatiskt bort
<madbear> måste den vara körbar då?
<D0minat0r> nej fan va dum jag är igen
<D0minat0r> man ska ju köra den i wine :D
<Philip5> tror du måste flytta in hela wow i wine-sandlådan
<madbear> Philip5: det behövde inte jag 2004 iaf :P
<Philip5> möjligt
<madbear> körde från terminalen
<madbear> behövde några parametrar så
<Coffe> i vi . när man anv replace. går det att få in en ny rad i det man ersätter med ?
<delhage> ja
<delhage> beror på vad du ska ersätta iofs
<D0minat0r> funka skitbra starta via terminal
<madbear> precis D0minat0r
<D0minat0r> madbear: men inte via nautilus då klaga den hela tiden
<D0minat0r> fast blizzard sa att jag är för fattigt för att spela, betala eller ha tråkigt
<aron_work_> Någon som har koll på hur TCP Window scale size räknas ut i linux?
<aron_work_> jag har hittat formeln: roof(ln(x/65536)/ln(2))
<aron_work_> men lyckas inte fatta vad som definerar x i den
<aron_work_> de vären som http://www.acc.umu.se/~maswan/linux-netperf.txt referar till verkar delvis inte finnas längre
<Philip5> värst vad det åskar här då
<Philip5> jaha, om man skulle bygga en lite bättre nya vlc för natty då
<aron_work_> hittade mer info på det jag letade fter
<realubot> Markslap: Svenska kullagerföreningen? Sedan när då? Sist jag kollade hette företaget Svenska Kullagerfabriken.
<realubot> zChris: Invite och invite. Det räcker ju att du har reggat ditt nick och verifierat nicket ju.
<realubot> för att få fråga i php-kanalen.
<Markslap> realubot: Tom. det ja.
<Markslap> Det bevisar ju att jag inte jobbar på den desken. :>
<Markslap> Och jag har aldrig hört talas om dom innan.
<zChris> realubot, jag var i fel kanal :P #php är invite men inte ##php :)
<realubot> Markslap: Har du aldrig hört talas om SKF? Det var ju SKF som gjorde så Volvo fick cash att börja bygga bilar.
<realubot> Zambezi: Aha.
<realubot> Zambezi: Äh.
 * realubot blänger på Tabb-tangenten.
<realubot> zChris: Aha.
<realubot> Jag sitter i Ubuntu 10.10 och tabulator-funktionen kan fortfarande inte läsa tankar. *suck*
<Philip5> vad brukar ni gurus använda för video plugin för firefox för att spela upp inbäddade videos som inte är flash?
<maxjezy> Philip5: därför man kör linux mint
<maxjezy> här funka det direkt
<maxjezy> har själv haft problem med det i ubuntu
<Philip5> maxjezy: jo men vilken plugin använder du i mint? vilken spelare körs?
<Philip5> testade vlc plugen för firefox precis men den har ju en bugg som kraschar hela firefox. patchar om vlc 1.1.9 nu och bygger en egen
<maxjezy> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/skrmbild.png/
<maxjezy> så ser min lista ut
<Philip5> ok, mplayer it is
<realubot> mplayer it shall be.
<realubot> Do we believe in mplayer? Yes, we do!
<D0minat0r> finns det något benchmarkprogram man kan jämföra mellan windows och linux?
<D0minat0r> fråga 2 :) jag letar efter ett sätt att ta hem mailen från en mail adress till min server och sedan kunna kolla med IMAP med mina klienter går det?
<D0minat0r> svar fråga2: POP3Aggregator :)
<Philip5> D0minat0r: du kan ju benchmarka med spel som går att köra på både windows och linux
<Philip5> D0minat0r: annars för att köra olika open source benchmarks och jämföra med andra så kan du köra: http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com
<Philip5> D0minat0r: det jämför visserligen inte med windows men med andra linuxburkar
<Puke> Hejsan! Någon som har 2 skärmar med linux?
<cahoot> ja många
<Puke> Jag har problem med det!
<Puke> jag kan inte dra över ett fönster från ena skärmen till andra
<Puke> jag har bild på båda men dom är som två helt olika datorer
<Puke> jag kan dra musen över skärmarna men inget annat
<Puke> o nu updaterade jag till senaste ubuntu
<Puke> o nu syns "menyn" bara på ena skärmen
<D0minat0r> under skärmar konfig var jag tvungen att ändra configuration till Twinview
<D0minat0r> men menyn/statusfältet fick jag aldrig på båda av nån anledning
<D0minat0r> eller för mig fick jag ändra i Nvidia X Server Settings
<Puke> Mmm jag har oxå Nvidia men hittar ingen inställning för att lösa problemet :(
<D0minat0r> system > Administatrion > Nvidia
<D0minat0r> fliken > X Server Display Configuration
<Puke> Någon som vet hur man gör för att få meny/statusfältet på båda?
<D0minat0r> samma undrar jag :)
<Philip5> Puke: med nvidia så ändrar du det med nvidia settings och sätter den att använda twin view
<Philip5> twinview
<Philip5> så där... nu har jag byggt klart gimp 2.7.2 för natty på min ppa för den som vill leka lite med senaste gimp :)
<Philip5> kan köras så man har både gamla gimp och nya på samma burk
<Puke> Jag borde kanske inte updaterat till senaste ubuntu!
<Puke> nu hittar jag inte ens system !
<ubuntu> Hej. Kan nan tankas veta varfor jag inte kan kora "sudo chroot /mnt/temp" fran livecd 10.10? Jag kan kora "/bin/bash" fran prompten, men fran chroot sa blir det "chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory"
<ubuntu> ..och jag kommer inte pa varfor =(
<cahoot>  /bin/bash saknas i chrooten?
<ubuntu> haha
<ubuntu> ok, jag kanner mig fanig nu..
<ubuntu> Men hur rattar jag till det da? kopiera fran /bin/bash som man har nar man startar prompten?
<cahoot> du har monterat ngt på /mnt/temp?
<ubuntu> Japp, jag kan lista i den mappen och sa. bin fanns dar, men tydligen inte bash darunder.
<cahoot> dash?
<ubuntu> Na, det var bara konstiga saker dar med ash i. Lite konstigt eftersom det ska vara roten i systemet..
<ubuntu> btdflash, c_rehash, gvfs-trash, ktrash, ppm-fash, texhash, x-splash
<ubuntu> *ppm-flash
<ubuntu> Blir det totalknas om man skulle kopiera in bash utifran nanstans? Jag antar att man kan lita pa livecdn..
<ubuntu> Vore intressant att veta varfor det inte finns dar, men nu vill jag forst och framst fa mitt system att funka att boota till igen..
<ubuntu> Enda mojliga knaset med livecdns bash som jag forstar ar att den ar 10.10 och jag hade uppdaterat till 11.04..
<ubuntu> Provade att kopiera in den nu till /mnt/temp/bin/bash. Ingen krasch an, men samma felmeddelande =(
<ubuntu> /mnt/temp/bin/bash gar att kora, men inte farao funkar chroot /mnt/temp for det, tydligen =(
<xyzp> hej
<cahoot> ubuntu: vad har du eg monterat på /mnt/temp  -- texhash finns nog snarast i /usr/bin
<cahoot> t exempel
<xyzp> cahoot, hej
<cahoot> hej hej
<xyzp> cahoot, en fråga ?
<xyzp> cahoot, är xandros.com ngt att lita på typ?
<xyzp> har börjat  vakla lite på xandros typ
<cahoot> ingen aning - kämpar du fortf med din eeepc?
<xyzp> ja
<cahoot> har inte ubuntu en fungerande uppsåttning för såna maskiner?
<ubuntu> cahoot, ls /mnt/temp  --> bin, include, lib32, local, share, boot, games, lib, lib64, lost+found, sbin och src
<cahoot> ser väldigt konstigt ut
<cahoot> jag gissar att du monterat roten för /usr på /mnt/temp
<cahoot> i stället för /
<D0minat0r> fan ingen guidejag hittar funkar för att installera dovecot imapd på min server :/
<cahoot> så för tredje gången - vilket kommando gav du när du monterade vad du nu monterade på /mnt/temp
<Tomasl> Jag är nu på Linux
<haffe> Känns det bra?
<Tomasl> japp
<Tomasl> är inte androide telefoner bygda på linux?
<cahoot> i princip ja
<cahoot> kerneln är en fork
<Tomasl> går det att köra appar som i telefonef
<xyzp> finns mycke appar till dom
<cahoot> kanske i nåt slags virtuell android
<Tomasl> till datorn?
<D0minat0r> android är uppbyggd på linux men ericsson android kan du inte synka eller uppdatera på en linux :S
<haffe> Tomasl: Det följer med en androidemulator till utvecklingsmiljön.
<haffe> Dock så får du tänka på att de flesta androidtelefoner är byggda på armprocessorer.
<Tomasl> jag skulle villa ha samma utbud av program till datorn som till nallen
<cahoot> 98% är väl inget att ha?
<Tomasl> nja nåra bra fins det allt
<xyzp> ok
<Tomasl> telefonen är så mycket snabbare att öppna saker en datorn
<Puke> Jag har ändrat till "twinview" nu men kan fortfarande inte dra över fönster från ena skärmen till andra!?
<cahoot> 'saker'? gimp? oowriter?
<xyzp> haffe,  en fråga, är du programerare typ ?
<haffe> xyzp: Inte mer än till husbehov.
<xyzp> haffe, ok lugnt, göra appar är nog nånting bra att göra nu mer typ
<haffe> Ok.
<Tomasl> jag kör Ubuntu 11.04 från skiva nu. Som jag aldrig kört linux för är detta ett bra program att börja med?
<haffe> 'program'?
<xyzp> haffe, macoteket har eller hade en sån kurs
<haffe> Ja.
<cahoot> Tomasl: fungerar väl bra som  smakprov - men är ju långsammare än äkta vara
<haffe> Det är väl inte jätteknepigt att skriva appar.
<xyzp> ok
<Tomasl> tänkte instalera så fort jag fick testat
<Tomasl> tack för svaren:) ha en bra kväll
<cahoot> Tomasl: testa det du egentligen vill använda datorn till innan du installerar, då minskar risken för sure överraskningar
<cahoot> sura
<cahoot> xyzp: håll dig till kanalen, jag har ingen djupare kunskap om just ubuntu
<xyzp> ok lugnt
<realubot> SÃ¥ drog Dominator.
<realubot> :(
<realubot> http://infoscreens.org/benchmark_en.html
<realubot> Det här ska ju också fungera för Win och Linux: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoronix_Test_Suite
<realubot> Jag hittade ingen Windows-fil på hemsidan. :S
<ubuntu> cahoot, Tack for hjalpen.
<D0minat0r> va?
<realubot> D0minat0r: Där är du ju.
<realubot> D0minat0r: http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/?k=home
<realubot> Ah, skrev do+Tabb. Lurigt.
<cahoot> ubuntu: löst problemet?
<realubot> D0minat0r: "Runs On Linux, OpenSolaris, Mac OS X, Windows 7, & BSD Operating Systems"
<D0minat0r> realubot: ska testa de efter att jag fått dovecot imapd att funka
<D0minat0r> lär inte ha nå hår kvar efter det
<Puke> installerar ubuntu drivrutiner till t.ex. grafikkortet automatiskt?
<realubot> Hehe
<Philip5> Puke: i stortsett. iaf det som stödjs som standard
<D0minat0r> Puke:  har du nvidia så Administrtion > Hårdvarudrivrutiner
<Puke> var hittar jag "administration" o "system" i nya ubuntu?
<ubuntu> cahoot, nope ;-7. Nu far jag "exec format error", vilket val lar bero pa blandat 32- och 64-bit. Men det gar iaf framat, och det ar battre an innan :)..
<D0minat0r> ja visst ja du har unity igång hehe
<D0minat0r> första jag ändrade till ubuntu classic hehe
<cahoot> ubuntu: sträva på ;)
<Philip5> D0minat0r: det första jag skulle ha gjort är att ändra till kde ;P
<D0minat0r> ska bara bli van med det första först :)
<Linda^> tja
<Philip5> Linda^: hur gick det med din uppsats? hann du klart och blev du nöjd?
<xyzp> Philip5, hej
<Linda^> Philip5: Jag är aldrig nöjd, men klar blev jag.
<Philip5> xyzp: hallå hallå
<Philip5> Linda^: du ställer nog bara för höga krav på dig själv
<EAG> hmm nån som vet om thecloud stryper ssh-trafik?
<Linda^> Philip5: inne på min 34e timme som vaken nu.  :((
<Linda^> om jag räknat rätt. Hm
<haffe> Tenta snart?
<Linda^> nä
<Philip5> Linda^: ska du slå personligt rekord?
<Linda^> det var i morse, jag hade en inlämningsuppgigt
<Linda^> -g
<Linda^> +f
<D0minat0r> jävla dovecot-imapd
<Linda^> Philip5: mitt rekord är inte så högt, så det blir väl inte så svårt. Skulle kunna däcka redan nu dock ;( Men då är jag rädd att jag vaknar mitt i natten
<Philip5> xyzp: jag tror det där gäller oavsett OS och man får väl tweaka efteråt i så fall. finns nog massor med guider för att tweaka netnooks och även ssd om man har det i sin netbook
<Philip5> xyzp: har själv ingen erfarenhet av varken det netbooks eller ssd men funderar på att skaffa ssd
<dagon_> såja, kontakt med shellet igen
<Puke> :'(
<Philip5> dagon_: äntligen!!! :D
<Puke> Jag ändrade till den rekommenderade drivrutinen i hårdvarudrivrutiner för grafikkortet o nu startar datorn men skärmen är svart.. jag kan se när jag rör på musen men allt annat är svart!
<D0minat0r> Puke: konsitgt för mig fungerade det hur bra som helst på ett 8800GS kort
<haffe> 11.04 kanske inte är helt genomtestat?
<Puke> jag tror tyvärr jag måste överge ubuntu o installera windows istället, jag har helt enkelt inte redo än :P
<D0minat0r> aldrig mer windows för min del
<D0minat0r> dualboot?
<ubuntu> Nu har jag lyckats montera min trasiga rot-partition och chrootat till den. Men jag var tvungen att kora fsck en del innan, till att borja med sa var partitionen unknown. Efter chrooten forsokte jag kora find, apt-get och nagra andra. Men inget fanns =(, "command not found".
<ubuntu> Sa jag antar att en del kanske forsvann nar partitionen var dalig? Finns det nat bra bash-kommando for att installera om paket, sag alla paket man hade installerade forut? Gor inget om det star och jobbar over natten eller sa..
<ubuntu> ..forutsatt att jag lyckas boota till partitionen igen till att borja med. Har fortfarande inte lyckats installera om grub..
<bittin> spännande podcast: http://www.macfolkloreradio.com
<spixx> Ello!
<Philip5> iy
<spixx> asså får det mesta wierda felet, du -h säger 44 mb used på /var men df -h säger 95% :/
<spixx> varför hatar Linux gudarna mig?!
<coobra> spixx:  finns inte gudar i linux
<coobra> spixx:  linux gör slaviskt vad du ber det om
<spixx> coobra: tror jag inte på för en sekund :P
<spixx> det verkar leva sitt eget liv. Räknar du även sockets n sheit?!
<arand> spixx: mysko saker som ägs av root?
<spixx> för den säger att jag har 253 mb kvar på en disk av 7 gig men inget som faktiskt tar plats finns i /var :S
<spixx> nej inget vad jag ser
<arand> Har du en egen partition för /var eller?
<spixx> inga locks, logs, eller dylikt
<spixx> Jao
<arand> SÅ om du kör sudo du ... no luck?
<spixx> kör jag sudo du -ch får jag svaret 44 mb used på .
<spixx> slår man ihop allt bör jag ha ca 90% ledigt
<spixx> kör som root btw :P
<arand> Symlänkar åt fel håll?
<spixx> Ack inoder! :(
<realubot> Frågesport. När kom första versionen av Linux ut?
<Markslap> 1991
<realubot> Fel.
<maxjezy> 1842
<realubot> Den första versionen kom ut runt 1900: http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=Linux&year_start=1800&year_end=2000&corpus=0&smoothing=3
<realubot> 1887 kanske.
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/kultur/nyordning_6164079.svd
<D0minat0r> humm chmod 700 på homedir gör getmail4 knasig
<realubot> Markslap: Vad säger du nu då?
<D0minat0r> eller som vanligt gör jag nått fel
<realubot> D0minat0r: Vad är getmail?
<realubot> D0minat0r: Är det en panel-indikatior?
<D0minat0r> getmail4 på min server
<D0minat0r> hämtar mail frpn pop3 server
<realubot> Aha, ok. Det är väl någon fil då som den inte kommer åt för att du har begränsat rättigheterna till din användare. Det kanske är en annan användare som kör getmail än root eller din user?
<realubot> Vad menar du med homedir? /home eller /home/usernamne?
<D0minat0r> /home/username
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Har du någon katalog för getmail?
<D0minat0r> root får inte köra getmail4 hårdkodat i programmet
<realubot> I din Hemkatalog?
<D0minat0r> jo jag har ju det
<D0minat0r> men där sgtår pop3 lösenordet i plaintext
<realubot> .getmail
<realubot> ?
<D0minat0r> jo .getmail
<realubot> Ok, men om du kör: chmod 710 då?
<realubot> på .getmail: sudo chmoe 710 -R .getmail
<realubot> *chmod
<D0minat0r> samma fel permission denie
<realubot> Testa 740 då?
<D0minat0r> råkade köra chgrp dominator på mappen
<realubot> eller 744
<realubot> D0minat0r: Då får du ändra tillbaka gruppen.
<realubot> D0minat0r: Aja, du märker ju när det börjar fungera igen. När du har gett tillräckligt mycket rättigheter.
<D0minat0r> chown -R dominator:mail .getmail
<D0minat0r> ?
<D0minat0r> inget
<D0minat0r> fan va jag svammlar
<realubot> Eller så är det tvärtom. Att root äger filerna i .getmail och att du sätter så bara root kommer åt dom med chmod 700 och att din användare som kör getmail inte kommer åt filerna?
<D0minat0r> jag äger dom de ser jag
<realubot> Ok, bra.
<realubot> sudo chown user:group -R .getmail
<realubot> kanske?
<realubot> Men ta det piano innan du ändrar ägare hur som helst.
<D0minat0r> jo
<D0minat0r> ska läsa lite nu så jag inte låser ut mig själv :)
<realubot> Hehe
<realubot> Jag vet inte varför getmail strular. :S
<D0minat0r> servern är ju terapi projekt så lite arbete gör bara nytta :P
<D0minat0r> aha root var ägaren till getmailrc
<D0minat0r> trodde jag var säker jag ändrat det
<Philip5> maxjezy: vaken?
<D0minat0r> det funkar :)
<maxjezy> Philip5: naken?
<D0minat0r> realubot: du hade rätt jag hade strulat till ägare/grupp, med rätt ägare så funkar chmod 700
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad tror du om den här filmen då och som 3d-grej? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0tfWj24eVY&hd=1
<maxjezy> Philip5: ser nice ut
<maxjezy> när kommer den?
<Philip5> oktober
<dagon_> goder afton pojkar
<Philip5> dagon_: du bara håller dig undan hela tiden du
<Philip5> dagon_: vet ju fortfarande inte vad du tyckte om senaste avsnittet av GoT
<dagon_> mitt shell dör hela tiden
<dagon_> avsnittet var för jävla bra
<Philip5> dagon_: och det ska vi drabbas av??!!
<dagon_> fast han sjukhuvudet kunde ju huggit huvudet av nåt annat
<Philip5> dagon_: gillade du syrran som satt där på trätronen uppe i bergen?
<dagon_> jävla freak
<dagon_> men jag gillade horan som kåtade sig
<Philip5> lol
<Philip5> jo serien börjar väl ta fart mer nu
<Philip5> i början är det ju mer att man ska fatta vilka som är vilka och lägga upp för storyn
<dagon_> en polare till mig gnällde som fan efter 3 avsnitt
<dagon_> "fan, det händer ju ingenting. det är för lite blod och krig"
<dagon_> så sa jag "men låt serien komma igång för helvete"
<dagon_> men han fattar inte det
<dagon_> det är nog för mycket för hans hjärncell om där är en story
<gorgo> hehe
<maxjezy> vad tittar ni på?
<maxjezy> dagon_: har du hunnit testa cycles då?
<dagon_> nope
<dagon_> har inte suttit i blender på ett tag
<dagon_> tänkte köra lite i natt eventuellt
<maxjezy> gör det, så jävla nice
<dagon_> kanske göra lite hus
<dagon_> det såg för jävla smidigt ut
<D0minat0r> fyfan imapd och getmail4 funkar nu ärman värd en rök
<maxjezy> nej, ja ska iväg till statoil!
<maxjezy> bbl!
<realubot> D0minat0r: Ok, bra att det löste sig.
<D0minat0r> ja de brukar lösa sig när man i lugn och ro går igenom allt
<realubot> D0minat0r: Vi har fått rapporter om att du har avvikit från kanalen. Erkänner du brott?
<realubot> D0minat0r: Haha, inte du.
<D0minat0r> avvikit? haha
<realubot> dagon_: Det var till dig.
<D0minat0r> haha
<dagon_> det är sant
<dagon_> jag har varit och spridit min säd
<realubot> Jävla Tabb-tangent. Vad kass den är.
<realubot> dagon_: Jaha. Och det tycker du är en ok anledning?
<dagon_> japp
<Bonds> Tips på billig och bra lagringslösning. Redundans och enkelt underhåll värdesätts. Just nu kör jag dmraid i olika former.
 * realubot antecknar.
<realubot> dagon_: Det lutar mot åtal för din del.
<dagon_> ohnoes
<realubot> Bonds: Fråga i hardware-kanalen annars.
<Bonds> jo funderar på det. Annars är ubuntu folket kunniga är erfarenheten.
<realubot> dagon_: Så, vad är det för brud vi snackar om?
<maxjezy> dagon_: hur många honor har du impregnerat ?
<dagon_> endast en men ett flertal gånger
<maxjezy> okej
 * realubot antecknar.
<dagon_> tog sönder sängen
<realubot> Bra, bra.
<dagon_> nummer 3 i ordningen
<maxjezy> så om 9 månader är du en lycklig pappa?
<dagon_> aldrig i livet
<realubot> Haha
<maxjezy> dagon_: jag har bara hunnit med 2 sängar
<dagon_> hennes pappa bjöd på öl också
<dagon_> det var snällt
<realubot> Hennes pappa? Vad snackar vi för ålder här?
<dagon_> vill du verkligen veta? :D
<dagon_> nä, så farligt var det inte
<dagon_> 22 tror jag det var
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> dagon_: Så. När installerade du Ubuntu på hennes och hennes farsas dator? Innan eller efter ölen?
<dagon_> fanns ingen tid för linux
<dagon_> men jag funderade på en grej
<realubot> Jaha?
<dagon_> vad man får betala för att få ligga
<dagon_> jag fick t.ex. lida genom eurovision
<realubot> Betala?
<realubot> Var det en prostituerad?
<realubot> Aha.
<Linda^> :o
<D0minat0r> haha
<dagon_> lol, jag är inte helt desperat och utan charm
<realubot> dagon_: Ja, mycket skit ska man tåla för att få ligga och värre blir det.
<dagon_> och hon ville ses igen
<dagon_> bl.a. på sweden rock
<realubot> Det är kört.
<dagon_> kanon
<realubot> Det är lika bra att banna dig.
<dagon_> och till hösten flyttar hon
<realubot> Hem till dig?
<dagon_> till gbg
<realubot> Det gör hon rätt i.
<realubot> Det låter som en bra brud?
<dagon_> jodå
<realubot> Vart bodde du då?
<dagon_> skaune
<coobra> :D
<coobra> skånepack
<realubot> Hm, det blir ju svettigt om hon bor i Gäteborg?
<dagon_> jag ska inte åka dit
<dagon_> men du kan ju ta vid där jag avslutar realubot :D
<Philip5> dagon_: brukar du använda gimp?
<dagon_> ibland
<dagon_> för texturer till blender
<Philip5> funderar på om jag ska ladda upp gimp 2.7.2 för maverick. har laddat upp det för natty
<realubot> dagon_: Ja, det lutar mot att jag får göra det. Och så blir vi ju buksvågrar ju.
<Philip5> du kör väl maverickgrejer bara med din mint?
<dagon_> bara en sån grej
<realubot> Trevligt med släkt i kanalen.
<dagon_> Philip5: japp
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> :D
<Philip5> dagon_: något du vill ha?
<dagon_> Philip5: om du vill så gör gärna det
<dagon_> inget måste
<realubot> dagon_: Då är det ju bara en grej till...
<realubot> Bilden?
<dagon_> realubot: äh, så långt kan jag inte gå
<realubot> Nä, det är inte snällt mot henne. Hittad edu henne på ubuntu-se.org?
<dagon_> nope
<realubot> Nehe.
<dagon_> facebook
<realubot> Åh nej.
<dagon_> "vänsökaren"
<realubot> Facefuck. Ska man behöva ha det där för att få tjejer?
<realubot> Jag valde mellan Ubuntu och Facebook och satsade på Ubuntu.
<realubot> Det kanske inte var så bra gjort.
<D0minat0r> realubot: samma val som jag då
<AshiTenshi> Jag satsade på båda. Å andra sidan behöver jag ju inte oroa mig över att inte få brudar.
<Bonds> realubot: D0minat0r: Tja linux kunskaper är antagligen lättare att omsätta i pengar än facebook kunskaper så =)
<Bonds> * - särskrivningar
<D0minat0r> Bonds: hehe sant
<D0minat0r> varför går inte min statusfält över båda mina skärmar måntro?
<D0minat0r> nån inställning jag måste göra?
<realubot> Ashi sitter och smygläser vad vi skriver i kanalen.
<realubot> D0minat0r: Vilket statusfält?
<realubot> D0minat0r: Panelen?
<realubot> Det är så den fungerar. Den ligger bara på en display. Det kanske går att fixa med ett hack.
<D0minat0r> ahapp ok för när jag installerade och hade fel på min andra skärm, värade visa mer än 640 upplösning då var den över båda :D
<D0minat0r> men inte nu när upplösningen funkar
<D0minat0r> skumt
<realubot> D0minat0r: Använder du twinview?
<D0minat0r> jepp
<realubot> http://superuser.com/questions/140476/running-ubuntu-with-multiple-monitors-having-a-panel-each
<realubot> "The ability to drag windows from one monitor to the next but only a single panel for the primary display"
<Bonds> D0minat0r: finns nåt som kalas xinerama som gör att man kan ha "spanning" men det sabbar compiz rätt mkt.
<Bonds> jag kör xinerama, för jag bryr mig inte om kompis
<Bonds> kör 4 skärmar i bredd.
<AshiTenshi> realubot: Vadå smyg?
<D0minat0r> får leva med att det är som nu
<realubot> D0minat0r: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/19336/
<realubot> Det verkar som om du får leva med det ja.
<realubot> AshiTenshi: Ja, jag trodde inte du satt och läste här. Du säger inte så mycket så jag trodde du idlade bara.
<watnao> halloj, tänkte kolla om någon har koll på hur man aktiverar ett interface med DHCP utan att använda sig av default gateway? i gentoo är kommandot kort och gott "dhcpcd -G eth0" men det verkar vara riktigt klurigt i ubuntu eller så är det jag som är kass på läsa/söka.. någon som vet?
<AshiTenshi> realubot: Jag läser lite då och då.
<realubot> AshiTenshi: Ok, ok.
<realubot> watnao: Finns ju inte ens ett kommado som heter dhcp i Ubuntu?
<realubot> Ah.
<realubot> Nu hittar jag.
<watnao> nej nej, dhcpcd används oftast i gentoo, och dhclient3 används i ubuntu om jag inte missuppfattat det grovt :p
<watnao> men just den "funktionen", hur man gör samma sak/får samma slutresultat i ubuntu är det jag är ute efter :p
<realubot> watnao: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html
<realubot> Så då?
<watnao> nej, jag skall inte använda statisk IP
<realubot> Nehe.
<watnao> får mina andresser via DHCP från mitt ISP
<realubot> Ok. Men varför inte använda dhcpcd i Ubuntu då?
<watnao> sant, men använder mig av ett webgränssnitt för att styra diverse tjänster
<watnao> där scripten använder dhclient3, och blir ledsna om jag byter
<realubot> watnao: Aha.
<realubot> watnao: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19677/difference-between-dhclient-dhclient3
<realubot> dhclient
<realubot> watnao: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/dhclient3.8.html
<realubot> dhclient -g
<realubot> Eller är det fel?
<watnao> hm
<watnao> For testing purposes, the giaddr field of all packets that the client
<watnao> sends can be set using the -g flag, followed by the IP address to send.
<watnao> This is only useful for testing, and should not be expected to work in
<watnao> any consistent or useful way.
<watnao> verkar inte vara rätt
<realubot> watnao: Nej.
<watnao> http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2010/09/msg00240.html
<watnao> verkar dock lite för hardcore för min del
<realubot> Mhm.
<realubot> Ja, jag vet inte hur man gör det.
<watnao> :p
<watnao> aja, får klura vidare
<watnao> verkar som att man måste in i alla dhclient-script och trixa
<watnao> :(
<johanbr> watnao, exakt vad menar du med "utan att använda sig av default gateway" ?
<johanbr> att dhcp-klient inte ska sätta up nån gw?
<watnao> precis
<johanbr> prova att lägga "request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, time-offset, domain-name, domain-name-servers, host-name;" i dhclient.conf
<watnao> johanbr ska kika på det. kan man peka mot specifika interface eller är det globalt?
<johanbr> kan göras per interface
<watnao> kanon
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-18
<Philip5> dagon_: nattsuddar du nått nu då?
<dagon_> Philip5: kollar film :)
<Philip5> dagon_: kollar du på då?
<dagon_> Philip5: meteor
<dagon_> den var riktigt bra
<dagon_> tydligen gått som mini serie
<Philip5> dagon_: men inte lika bra som GoT ;P
<dagon_> hehe
<Philip5> har du räknat ut allt som kommer hända i den serien nu
<dagon_> http://www.blenderguru.com/how-to-create-a-flamethrower/
<dagon_> Philip5: nä, jag tar det som det kommer :)
<Philip5> lika bra
<Bonds> blender är så elit
<Philip5> dagon_: du får vara beredd på att folk kommer dö lite här och var i den serien :)
<dagon_> jag är beredd :P
<dagon_> folk har ju dött från höger och vänster redan :P
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> och även centrala filurer får sitt
<dagon_> brb, tutorial
<Philip5> sitter du och ska göra eld nu
<dagon_> yes
<maxjezy> dagon_: gör du eld?
<maxjezy> :)
<coobra> fire !!!
<Hund> Morgon
<coobra> voofff
 * coobra ger Hund lite pedigre
<coobra> :D
<Hund> lol
<coobra> :D
<Hund> En latte får du gärna ge mig.
<coobra> Hund:  hur är det i kojjan
<coobra> lätt
<coobra> :d
<Hund> Bara bra, uppe med tuppen. :P Själv?
<coobra> kan inte sova
<coobra> mardrömmar
<Hund> Jaså?
<coobra> japp så ere
<Hund> Jag har inte haft en mardröm på typ 20 år. Men istället brukar jag drömma mycket sjuka saker.
<coobra> jag är rastlös med
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Gör en latte åt mig då.
<coobra> den är klar
<coobra> :D
<Hund> Eller så kan du ordna en fjäderlätt fork av Rhythmbox.
<coobra> hahaha
<coobra> eller inte
<coobra> :D
<Hund> Meh. :(
<coobra> latten ä klar nu
<Hund> Jag är på jakt efter en ny mediaspelare, men inte hittat någon som är lika bra som Rhythmbox ännu.
<Hund> Nice! ;)
<coobra> xbmc :p
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Det har jag på min HTPC.
<coobra> ja
<coobra> :D
<coobra> mplayer annars
<Hund> Mja :P
<coobra> mjo
<coobra> drar in xmms2 :D
<coobra> testare
<coobra> vad är så bra med den du snacka om dp
<coobra> vad är så bra med den du snacka om dp*
<Hund> Den har bra stöd för playlists och har ett bibliotek som den bevakar själv.
<Hund> Men det känns lite bloat med Rhythmbox på Arch med WMFS.
<coobra> lathund: fan nu får du ligga still en latte och det gungar :p
<arand> Hund: Foobnix/gmusicbrowser? mpd..?
<gorgo> jaha
<gorgo> e ni vakna?
<antii> nä
<spacebug-> ska väl sova nu
<Kimmen> go morron
<arand>  
<haffe> Trolrororoorr.
<whomee> när jag drar en "du -sh /home/* | sort -n -r" så lägger dig av någon anledning en katalog med 16Kb innehåll före en katalog med 13Gb .. vet att siffran 16 är större än siffran 13 men :) ger mig inte riktigt den output jag söker.
<zChris> whomee, kanske har att göra med att G kommer för K ? :P
<zChris> inte om dom tar hänsyn till sånt dock
<zChris> ^^
<zChris> Det jag menar är, vet programmet att 16Kb är mindre än 13Gb :P
<whomee> ne men jag hittade :)
<whomee> skulle ha -h istället för -n
<arand> whomee: Alternativt kan man skippa -h i du .
<whomee> arand: jo såg de med, men det ser finare ut :)
<whomee> nu ska ja bara komma på hur jag visar endast kataloger som har minst 10gb i sig
<whomee> får la awk'a den eller nått
<arand> brukar väl vara find eller så?
<arand> Hmm, verkar bara vara för filer där..
<whomee> fan jag e verkligen inte bevandrad här asså
<arand> whomee: Sätt --max-depth= på du
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/154817
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/154388
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/156615
<zChris> yeager??
<lilleman72> min notepad använder 900Mb & den stiger
<yeager> det är supportfrågor som kommer via Launchpad.. svara gärna
<zChris> lilleman72, vad för notepad?
<yeager> lilleman72, det är väl bra?
<zChris> yeager, om jag hade kunnat! :P
<lilleman72> zChris i win..jag försöker öppna en logg fil
<lilleman72> yeager nej verkligen inte
<lilleman72> loggfilen jag öppnar ligger på 380Mb
<lilleman72> från ett dygn
<zChris> lilleman72, varför använder du notepad? :S
<lilleman72> hade en fil på 16Gig
<lilleman72> vad ska jag annars ha när det e ren text
<Markslap> heh
<lilleman72> inga bilder eller ngt
<zChris> lilleman72, jag kör notepad++
<Markslap> Den kommer att försöka ladda in allt i RAM:et.
<Markslap> Antagligen.
<lilleman72> men jag sitter i win
<Markslap> Och sen börja swappa. :D
<lilleman72> memory usage: 2069/3071 MB (67%)
<Markslap> Notepad++ är till Windows.
<zChris> lilleman72, notepad++ ÄR För windows
<lilleman72> ok
<Markslap> zChris: Men nu ska han bara läsa en logfil.
<Markslap> Jag kör med nano.
<lilleman72> är det version 5.9?
<zChris> Markslap jaha?
<lilleman72> Markslap nano finns inte till windows
<Markslap> Njae
<Markslap> Det är en smärre detalj.
<zChris> notepad++ är bra för ren text
<Markslap> ah
<Markslap> Juste, det jag tänkte fråga om nano.
<zChris> :)
<lilleman72> lool
<yeager> minne ska användas
<Markslap> Kan man lägga till något så att jag kan se vilkan rad pekaren är på?
<Markslap> Som vim har som default.
<lilleman72> jag såg nu att jag har 4 backuper på min sql..den ena var på 3 Mb och den sista på 437Mb
<Markslap> (nej, jag vill inte använda vim)
<zChris> personligen föredrar jag radnummer på sidan :P dock har nog inte nano det heller
<Markslap> ah
<Markslap> Mjo, det duger det med.
<Markslap> Något som gör att jag kan se vilken rad raden eller pekaren är på. :)
<arand> Markslap: ^G: get help -> M-C
<lilleman72> zChris tack för notepad++...den laddade min logfil på ngn sec
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Get help <3
<Markslap> Ska kolla upp. :)
<Markslap> Danke
<lilleman72> orginalet var inte ens färdig
<zChris> lilleman72: :)
<D0minat0r> jevla iptables, bli lättare att konffa!
<Kimmen> ufw =)
<Kimmen> lite begränsat dock
<bamsefar> D0minat0r: Det är lätt ju
<Kimmen> allt är lätt när man kan
<D0minat0r> inte för mig, ok allt fungerar jag kan surfa och allt om jag lägger DROP som default men sufning går så förbannat segt
<D0minat0r> måste jag öppna upp för dns eller nått?
<D0minat0r> har lite problem o komma på vilka protokoll/portar jag måste ha öppet
<D0minat0r> det lätta ät tjänsterna jag kör, har endast sshd och imapd igång
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Kimmen> D0minat0r: har du default drop på inkommande, utgående eller båda?
<whomee> hm, de va någon som sa nått bra sätt att sortera min du och sort output efter storlekar över 10gb, har den personen, eller någon annan lust att skriva detta igen? :)
<D0minat0r> Kimmen: ingående
<D0minat0r> och jag har inte bind igång har operatörens dns på klienterna säkert nått med DNS som gör att surf blir långsam?
<rolfblidborg> Hej!
<D0minat0r> kolla default port list nu måste säkert öppna för dns nått
<Kimmen> D0minat0r: loggar den inte vad den droppar för nåt? borde ju gå att göra en sammanställning på hur mycket trafik på vilken port som droppas
<D0minat0r> Kimmen: fick rådet att installera bind på servern så borde de aldrig bli nå problem
<Kimmen> ok
<D0minat0r> är nått med DNS det vet jag för allt funkar men just att surfa som blir långsamt så ska testa med att installera bind (hade tänkt ändå från början ha den igång)
<Kimmen> är rätt smutt att ha egen intern dns =)
<amelia> visseligen, men om det är problem med dns-uppslag från burken du installerar bind på så kommer inte bind att lösa problemet eftersom att den också behöver göra dns-uppslag.
<amelia> D0minat0r: kan du köra en sudo iptables-save > /tmp/iptables och sen klistra in innehållet därifrån i någon pastebin?
<amelia> D0minat0r: t.ex. http://paste.ubuntu.com
<D0minat0r> amelia: just nu innehåller den endast va help.ubuntu.com aner man ska lägga in för att aktivera ICS
<D0minat0r> glömde köra save när jag fick göra en reboot :)
<amelia> D0minat0r: så du har ingen iptables-conf längre?
<amelia> D0minat0r: ok. men iptables -t filter -L vad säger den raden som heter Chain OUTPUT (policy ????)
<amelia> D0minat0r: vilken policy har du på den?
<D0minat0r> ska se
<D0minat0r> ACCEPT
<D0minat0r> amelia: min iptables ser så ut nu http://paste.ubuntu.com/609379/
<madbear> Coffe: ldap sa du?
<amelia> D0minat0r: då beror iaf inte dina DNS-problem på iptables eftersom att allt utåt är tillåtet.
<coobra> :D
<coobra> D0minat0r: kör ufew
<coobra> ufw*
<coobra> om du inte pillat med det innan
<coobra> iptabels
<D0minat0r> coobra: installerade ufw kollade och avinstallerade
<coobra> jasså
<D0minat0r> iptables ser renare ut iaf
<D0minat0r> lika att lära sig iptables från grunden tror jag
<amelia> ufw är ett frontend till iptables..
<D0minat0r> amelia: nej just nu funkar det perfekt! men om jag sätter default inbound till DROP det är då problemet kommer
<D0minat0r> jo och den la in en massa (crap) text i iptables så jag vart snurrig
<amelia> D0minat0r: men det kan du ju inte göra, du måste ju släppa in RELATED,ESTABLISHED connections.
<D0minat0r> amelia: ok där ser man lärde mig nått nytt
<D0minat0r> trodde -A FORWARD -m conntrack --ctstate RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT räckte
<amelia> nej, det är bara för FORWARD, du måste ha för INPUT också
<D0minat0r> ok
<D0minat0r> *läser* tror jag behöver röka iptables är ju så logiskt :)
<amelia> iptables är jättelogiskt, om man förstår hur nätverkspaket fungerar.
<D0minat0r> ipfw på freebsd var logiskt
<D0minat0r> tyckte jag iaf år 2000 sen slutade jag med *nix
<coobra> D0minat0r: du är inte ung di
<speakman> Hm - visst har Ubuntu uppfunnit något sätt att aktivera och deaktivera prylar i /etc/inetd.conf via något script?
<coobra> /etc/init.d/
<D0minat0r> coobra: ung o ung..ung i sinnet
<coobra> heh
<coobra> i kroppen är du 2000 år minst
<coobra> fulgubbe är du asså
<D0minat0r> men nej för fan 30 ung
<coobra> ohh
<Kimmen> halv-60 ;P
<D0minat0r> va i helvete :P
<dethric> Kvarts 120 ;)
<dethric> Den här kanalen äger för övrigt. Ser massa saker jag vill prova på, sen börjar saker dö :D
<dethric> test
<dethric> Ohh, timestamps
<realubot> Kungen är tillbaka. Giv akt!
<Markslap> Kungen var aldrig borta.
<realubot> *givakt
<realubot> Heter det ju.
<realubot> Markslap: Jaha, så du är här igen. Du är flitig i kanalen.
<Markslap> Jag är här hela tiden. :)
<Markslap> Jag har en server med ett shell.
<realubot> Markslap: Fusk ju.
<realubot> IRC-fusk.
<realubot> Kallar jag det.
<Markslap> Fusk?
<Markslap> Det kallas en riktig användare. :)
<Markslap> Jag har tom. ett backupshell.
<realubot> Ingen äkta närvaro.
<realubot> Markslap: Är du på jobbet nu eller?
<Markslap> Japp
<realubot> Hälsa chefen från mig.
<Markslap> Nah
<realubot> Hälsa chefen att han ska jobba hårdare.
<Markslap> Vill inte avskräcka honom från att anställa fler svenskar.
<realubot> Säg till honom att realubot tycker han är en slappis och att han får kicken om han inte rycker upp sig.
 * realubot avskyr lata chefer.
<Markslap> Han är inte slapp.
<Markslap> Till skillnad från dig.
<dethric> Han är chef, klart han är slapp
<dethric> Installera windows vista på hans burk som hämnd!
<Markslap> haha
<realubot> Markslap: Din uppgift idag blir att kalla in chefen på ditt kontor och förklara för honom hur beviken du är på hans insats.
<Markslap> :P
<Kimmen> klart man ska ha en server med shell och irssi 24/7
<Markslap> Precis!
<Markk^> Nödshell \o/
 * dethric föredrar att ha med sig irc i mobilen
<Markslap> Det har jag också.
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Irssi Connectbot.
<Kimmen> me2
<whomee> om jag har en fil med mailadresser som är komma(,) separerade, hur använder jag mail kommandot för att skicka till alla dessa?
<speakman> IFS="," for a in $(cat mailadresser.txt); do echo "Mailets innehåll" | mail -s "Ämnesraden" $a; done
<speakman> på rak arm förstås...
<whomee> ok ska testa de :) tackar
<realubot> Annars lär: while read address; do bla bla; done < mailadresser.txt
<realubot> fungera.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag är duktig på bash-skripting.
<Markslap> Good for you.
<realubot> Markslap: Mhm.
<Barre> ello
<realubot> Barre Barrskog?
<Barre> sup
<realubot> Det är lugnt. Själv?
<Barre> stressigt och jobbigt, felsöker ett SAN, lagom skoj när det inte ens är säkert att det är san:et som är problemet..
<realubot> Barre: Aha. Varför är det så stressigt?
<maxjezy> hej, vad är rambuss minne?
<Markslap> Minnestyp som användes till Pentium 4.
<Markslap> Intel hade ett avtal som gjorde att dom var tvugna att använda det en tidsperiod.
<Markslap> Det var snabbt för sin tid, men äckligt dyrt.
<maxjezy> jag köpte ju precis en DELL 8100
<maxjezy> den har rambuss
<maxjezy> tänkte slänga in ubuntu på den
<maxjezy> 100 kr betalade jag för tangentbord, mus, skärm och datorn
<maxjezy> loppis FTW
<Linda^> :o
<Barre> realubot: för att ett 60-tal servrar är svajiga och några tusen användare blir påverkade..
<Markslap> maxjezy: Det är svindyrt med RAM till dom.
<Markslap> Men ja, loppis är neat.
<Markslap> Köpte en banankartong med random datordelar.
<Markslap> 150kr.
<Markslap> Sålde ett av moderkorten + CPU för 500kr + frakt.
<speakman> Vet att det diskuterades för ett tag sedan huruvida program skrivna i scriptspråk skulle ha språket som filändelse. T.ex. /usr/local/bin/myprogram eller /usr/local/bin/myprogram.py
<Markslap> Spelar ingen roll, men kan underlätta.
<speakman> Så länge scriptet har en shebang så är interpretern rätt oväsentlig
<speakman> Men jag upptäckte nu att bl.a. Git alltid behåller ändelserna i sina scriptfiler.
<speakman> http://git.kernel.org/?p=git/git.git;a=tree
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> Markslap: den snurrar på fint iaf :)
<Markslap> :)
<HeMan> Haloj!
<dodel> Hej, hur ändrar man sin IP? Går det göra permanent i linux?
<kodein> utveckla din fråga lite. vilket ip är det du vill ändra?
<kodein> är det det ip-nummer du får från din internetleverantör, eller är det ip-nummer på ditt lokala nätverk? tilldesas det idag via dhcp?
<dodel> kodein: Ja IP. Den IP när man går in på whats my IP.com
<kodein> ...
<kodein> ···
<kodein> *suck*
<dodel> Vad?
<dodel> MAC-adress då?
<Markslap> IP-adressen tilldelas av din ISP.
<Markslap> MAC-adressen *går* att ändra, men inte officiellt. :P
<dodel> Så hur ska man då göra?
<dodel> Det är till min server som jag håller på med
<Markslap> Varför vill du göra det?
<dodel> testa om det går.
<Markslap> Det är då NIC:et du måste ändra MAC-adressen hos.
<madbear> jag brukar byta MAC för routern
<Markslap> Då bör du läsa på om det i stället.
<madbear> så får man nytt ip
<Markslap> Haha
<dodel> Är det på routern man ska göra det på?
<Markslap> Nej.
<kodein> ifconfig eth0 hw ether 11:11:11:11:11:ab
<madbear> jo han vill ju ha nytt ip på det stora nätet
<dodel> SÃ¥ jag skriver bara t.ex "ifconfig eth0 hw ether 12:34:56:34:44:ab
<madbear> då är det väl ändå routern han ska dilla i
<Markslap> madbear: Inte det han sa.
<kodein> min ruuuuter är en dauta. :)
<Markslap> madbear: Han ville ha hjälp med att byta MAC-adressen i sin server.
<Markslap> Då ska vi hjälpa honom med det.
<dodel> Alltså jag ska komma in på min server
<Markslap> Annars får man specificera sig. :)
<madbear> whatsmyip.com sa han ju
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Sen ändrade han sig.
<madbear> jasså ja dåså
<dodel> Så är det MAC adressen på datorn man ska ändra eller ska man ändra på routern?
<madbear> för vad
<Markslap> Det är MAC-adressen för ditt nätverkskort antar jag.
<dodel> Ja, så då ska jag ändra macadressen
<t^> alltid bra att spoofa macadresser lite då och då :)
<dodel> är det inte att hitta på någon?
<speakman> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/XyProblem
<speakman> ^ dodel
<dodel> http://www.alobbs.com/macchanger/
<speakman> onödigt när det finns ifconfig
<t^> fungerar bäst om man kör samma mac på alla datorer ;)
<speakman> men ännu mer onödigt om du har en router emellan
<speakman> eller om man kör mac
<dodel> INstallerar macchanger nu :)
<arand> Man kan ju ändra macaddress via network-manager till och med...
<dodel> hehe, oj men tror jag kör macchanger.
<dodel> jag har eth0 och eth1. Vilken ska man använda?
<kodein> den som gåru mot netet, serru
<arand> Vilken ser snyggast ut?
<arand> (Välj den andra)
<dodel> Det är eth0
<speakman> hur motiverar du det?
<dodel> för den har massa adresser som getway
<speakman> men vilken IP?
<dodel> inet addr
<dodel> "ERROR: Can't change MAC: interface up or not permission: Device or resource busy
<dodel> "
<dodel> jag är root
<dodel> testar fuser -m /dev/eth0
<dodel> ops, fanns inte ^^
<speakman> ifconfig eth0 down
<kodein> ja, du är ju tvungen att ta ner interfejset
<speakman> ifconfig eth0 hw ether 11:22:33:44:55:66
<speakman> ifconfig eth0 up
<dodel> ok syns på ett tag då :)
<speakman> eller; ifconfig eth0 down -> ladda ner något obskyrt program framtaget av okänd anledning -> lär dig använda det -> ändra mac -> ifconfig eth0 up
<kodein> förslagsvis laddar man ner dretprogrammet innan man sänker linan ;)
<dodel> hmm.. SIOCSIFHWADDR: Kan inte tilldela begärd adress
<whomee> om jag har låt säg 10st namn på varsin rad i en fil, kan jag få sed att lägga till @domain.com efter varje namn? eller finns det smidigare sätt för de?
<speakman> kodein: osportsligt!
<dodel> SÃ¥ man kan inte ta en random mac-adress=?
<dodel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=167177 Jag hittade denna
<speakman> Vissa NIC klarar nog inte av att ändra MAC-adress ö.h.t.
<speakman> whomee: XY - vad ska du ha dom till?
<arand> whomee: sed 's/$/\@domain\.com/' skulle jag gissa kan funka
<dodel> speakman: Jag fick denna när jag skrev in mac-adressen. "SIOCSIFHWADDR: Kan inte tilldela begärd adress"
<dodel> gjorde down också
<speakman> ok
<kodein> börja med /etc/init.d/networking stop
<kodein> hur jäkla svårt var det för mig att söka på SIOCSIFHWADDR, tro? inte särskilt. :(
<arand> Inte den tonen nu :þ
<dagon_> vad sura ni låter :)
<coobra> :D
<Markslap> ㋛
<coobra> vad är det där
<kodein> en full smiley
<Markslap> :D
<coobra> haha
<coobra> :D
<coobra> kan inte se :/
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> om man kör hostapd kan man köra det på samma som lan
<coobra> alltså eth0 är wan och eth1 är lan + wifi  ?
<speakman> Nån som hot swappat sata och vet hur man gör?
<Barre> swappat sata?
<speakman> en disk i min mirror raid har korkat
<Barre> ahh läste inte hela :)
<HeMan> speakman: kör du mjuk- eller hårdvaruraid?
<speakman> linux's mjukvaruraid
<HeMan> speakman: är den helt failad i MD?
<speakman> på en ProLiant ML310 G4
<HeMan> speakman: kör du ahci?
<speakman> ja den är faulty
<speakman> jag har inte ändrat något, men antar att AHCI är default?
<speakman> kan man ta reda?
<Barre> to assume makes an 'ass' of 'u' and 'me' :P
<HeMan> speakman: då borde det bara vara att dra ut den, men det är inte säkert det funkar!
<speakman> oki
<HeMan> speakman: bäst är att testa sånt på en maskin som inte är i drift
<speakman> hm, undrar hur man får den failade disken att lysa med sina dioder på framsidan
<speakman> det är ju hotplug bays på servern så
<speakman> svårt att veta vilken som är fel :)
<HeMan> speakman: kolla om inte smartctl eller hdparm kan lysa med ledarna
<speakman> aha!
<ePax> Finns det nåt enkelt sätt att konvertera pdf to odt utan att ändra nåt i inehållet i pdfen?
<ePax> konvertera den exakt så som den är... det är enbart täcken i den inga bilder eller nåt anant
<speakman> btw, förslag på lämplig ny SATA-disk att ersätta den gamla med?
<Markslap> speakman: Vad för typ av disk?
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Markslap> Storlek (både fysiskt och mängd data)?
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<speakman> Markslap: SATA, resten av mindre betydelse. Minst 250GB.
<speakman> 3,5"
<Markslap> Billigaste är runt 1-1.5 TB idag.
<Markslap> Runt 400-450kr vill jag minnas.
<Markslap> För 1TB.
<speakman> Men nu vill jag hållbara i första hand
<Markslap> Kör på en Green-disk.
<speakman> Det satt Seagate Barracuda ES i den innan
<speakman> varför Green?
<coobra> kör med BLACK
<Markslap> Lite mer lågvarviga, billigare och borde således (pga. att dom är lågvariga) vara mer uthålliga.
<coobra> mamba
<coobra> :D
<Markslap> coobra: :)
<coobra> oj det är en kondom
<coobra> :D
<Markslap> Japp
<Markslap> 0.29 kr/GB.
<Markslap> Detta börjar bli löjligt.
<Markslap> 579kr för 2 TB.
<coobra> Markslap:  vilken  ?
<Markslap> Slamsug EcoGreen.
<Markslap> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=709038
<dethric> Wtb Jottabyte
<whomee> 2tb, fan jag har inte en 1tb på mina 4diskar jag har hemma
<whomee> sammanlagt då
<dethric> Hehe, jag köpte nyligen 2tb, var en rätt schysst uppgradering från mina tidigare 250 gb :P
<TheG0blin> Är på AIX-kurs nu (kaffepaus) :)
<Philip5> TheG0blin: där skulle nog amelia trivas :)
<johanbr> Philip5, gillar hon kaffepauser?
<Philip5> johanbr: hehe, säkert det också... om hon får prata aix och kanske aix vs vms
<Philip5> johanbr: och vemgillar inte kaffepauser?!?
<johanbr> sant :)
<D0minat0r> jaha notification funkar inte på xChat Gnome men den göär det med vanliga xchat
<Philip5> har aldrig gillat xchat gnome
<arand> xchat gnome har jag inte hört annat än dåligt om..
<Philip5> har alltid kört xchat då... även om jag på senare tid kör konversation
<D0minat0r> skulle testa den, har vanliga xchat på laptopen
<D0minat0r> hittade notifierings inställingen
<D0minat0r> ahmen nu får ju denna jävla xchat ge sig
<antii> hört talas om irssi?
<D0minat0r> ja de blir irssi på servern med screen
<Markslap> antii: +1
<speakman> Så, förslag på disk för server-/storageändamål?
<Philip5> antii: nä konversation ska det ju vara
<Markslap> D0minat0r: Kör med tmux ist. för screen.
<Markslap> :3
<Philip5> finns inget k i namnet irssi
<antii> Philip5: Jävla KDE-Booohoga :D
<Markslap> Om du vågar testa något nytt.
<speakman> HeMan: förslag?
<D0minat0r> får kolla bättre ikväll nu är det utfodring av sonen
<Philip5> väntar på att kirssi kommer :P
<antii> haha
<realubot> speakman: Det var folk i #bash som klagade på att jag hade .sh i mina bash-skript. Dom säger att man inte ska ha .sh eller .bash för om man länkar till skriptet från ett annat skript/program och med tiden kodar om skriptet till python så kommer ju python skriptet få hete .bash för att länkningen ska fungera. Det var därför man aldrig ska ha ändelser på program/skript som indikerar på vilket språk so
<maxjezy>  jag behöver ström till en fläkt
<maxjezy> nätagg
<maxjezy> kan jag sno från en sån där hårddisk kontakt?
<realubot> Philip5: kirssi?
<speakman> realubot: Exakt. Intressant att Git-scripten behåller ändelserna.
<maxjezy> är det 12 v?
<realubot> Är det en brud eller KDE-Irssi?
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad har du för fläkt då? någon ball?
<maxjezy> vanlig nätagg fläkt?
<Philip5> realubot: det var ett skämt
<realubot> Philip5: Jaha.
<Philip5> maxjezy: aha, trodde det var till något fräsigt kylsystem
<maxjezy> jag har koplat i en mobilladdare
<maxjezy> så den snurrar
<realubot> speakman: Tror Samsung SpinPoint F3 är ganska billiga.
<maxjezy> men den är på 4 volt
<maxjezy> Philip5: hur viktigt tror du det är att nätagget kyler?
<realubot> speakman: http://www.inet.se/artikel/4303771/500gb-samsung-ecogreen-f3
<speakman> realubot: tack men jag vill i första hand ha en tålig :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag har ju en sådan här fläkt i min burk: http://www.guru3d.com/imageview.php?image=21163
<Philip5> :D
<speakman> RE-diskarna då?
<realubot> speakman: Snabbare: http://www.inet.se/artikel/4303590/500gb-samsung-spinpoint-f3-hd502hj
<Philip5> maxjezy: den är större än nätagget
<realubot> speakman: Samsungs är väl bra eller?
<speakman> ingen anin
<speakman> g
<maxjezy> men, är det 12 volt på hårddiskarna?
<maxjezy> p3 kabel
<maxjezy> eller va de heter
<maxjezy> orolig för att den laddaren inte ger tillräckligt med ström och att jag bränner nätagget
<maxjezy> den snurrar men ja vet inte om det är tillräckligt fort
<realubot> Hjulet snurrar men hamstern är död.
<kodein> hjulet snurrar, men Loket har gått i pension
<Kimmen> maxjezy: en disk drar mest ström vid uppstart, mest ström från 12V och extremt räknat kanske upp till 3A på 12V och 1A på 5V
<Kimmen> "green" diskar kanske drar lite mindre
<speakman> men vad är mest hållbart?
<Kimmen> en kall hdd i låga rpm
<Kimmen> eller en utan mekanik =)
<kodein> en oköpt disk.
<speakman> kodein: såna har jag ett antal känner jag
<kodein> mm
<aron_work_> någon som vet om man kan få alla invalida logins till samba att defaultas till guest
<aron_work_> ja, jag vet att det är säkerhetsmässigt åt helvete, men det är en temporär lösning för att komma runt ett problem från en WIndowsburk
<realubot> Här blir inga barn gjorda.
<D0minat0r> hmmmm "Programmet Kondomkungen (520) vill samarbeta med dig!"
<D0minat0r> haha
<cHarNe2> o.?
<maxjezy> tror ni att nätagg  fläkten klarar sig på typ 4 volt?
<maxjezy> den snurrar på iaf
<maxjezy> men inte som värsta turbo
<HeMan> yeah! suspend to ram funkar på min laptop nu!
<HeMan> Philip5: var det du som fixade det?
<maxjezy> har precis fått ihop datorn nu, supersnabb är den :)
<kodein> hur många km/h?
<maxjezy> 100
<D0minat0r> maxjezy, lika snabb som min när jag gick äver från windows? tänkte installera chrome så starta den :P
<dagon_> maxjezy: har du fixat ny låda?
<realubot> Köpa eller inte köpa en Android-lur. Det är frågan...
<HeMan> realubot: inte köpa en
<HeMan> realubot: köpa två!
<HeMan> realubot: minst!
<dagon_> klart du ska ha en android-lur
<dagon_> roota och flasha direkt
<speakman> eller köp nexus
<HeMan> s/eller/och/
<zChris> nej
<zChris> roota inte
<zChris> det är inte värt det :S
<HeMan> det är alltid trevligt att kunna köra iptables direkt på sin telefon!
<dagon_> rootar man inte en android-lur är man bög har jag hört
<realubot> HeMan: Mhm, kostar pengar HeMan, kostar pengar...
<realubot> realubot inte vara gjord av pengar.
<realubot> Hur får man tag i rätt md5sum för Windows XP Pro?
<cahoot> microsoft.com?
<Js-admin> Hej! Jag är en kille på 12 år och jag har ett litet problem.. Jag har fått en dator ifrån en kompis med ubuntu på och jag jag vill veta villka ljuddrivrutiner den datorn har, så jag undrar om man kan skriva in i Terminal något kommando så att man får fram villken version och namn ect, för på System > Administraion > Hårdvarudrivrutiner står det inte..                           PS: Jag är ganska ny på ubuntu men int
<Js-admin> Tack på förhand!
<cahoot> fråga 1: cat /proc/asound/modules
<Js-admin> Ska jag skriva in det i Terminalen?
<cahoot> ja
<Js-admin> okej, om det inte funkar när jag testar sen, finns det något annat kommando?
<cahoot> vad är det egentligen du vill veta?
<zChris> precis, är det drivrutiner eller vilket ljudkort du har? :)
<cahoot> är det ngt som inte fungerar som förväntat?
<Js-admin> hans microfon har det varit lite problem med
<maxjezy> Js-admin: kolla i alsamixern
<Js-admin> Hur går jag in i den?
<cahoot> ok - bara så du vet: det är inte så att man bara kan 'hämta hem och installera' en annan 'drivrutin för ljudkortet i linux
<maxjezy> skriv alsamixer
<zChris> i terminalen
<maxjezy> i  terminsl
<zChris> haha snyggt där maxjezy :)
<maxjezy> zChris: håller i dottern
<maxjezy> skriver med vänster hand
<Js-admin> Jag har för mig att jag har testat det och då kom det upp såhär typ: cannot open mixer, enheten finns inte eller något sånt
<zChris> Js-admin, testat med sudo alsamixer?
<Js-admin> aa, samma sak då..
<cahoot>  cat /proc/asound/modules
<Js-admin> Jag ska testa det senare när jag har darorn framme, tack för hjälpen alla!
<Js-admin> *datorn
<xyzp> Hur får man fram pakethanteraren?
<xyzp> <---newbie
<cahoot> aptitude install ecasound
<Barre> xyzp: vilken version av ubuntu kör du?
<xyzp> Barre, 4.0 eller xantos
<Barre> :/
<xyzp> så vart det när jag kollade förut
<Barre> jo, det är möjligt, men jag har aldrig kör xantos och kan således inte hjälpa dig om var du hittar pakethanteraren.
<Barre> kan tyckas att infromationen om att du inte kör ubuntu är nödvändig infromation när man ställer en fråga i ubuntu-se :/
<xyzp> Linux ju
<Flygisoft> Någon som vet om man kan dölja speciella filer/mappar i pure-ftpd?
<Barre> xyzp: jo, båda kör linux-kerneln. Men det finns måååånga pakethanterare och alla använder inte samma, det finns måååååååång fönsterhanterare och skrivbordshanterare och än fler kombinationer av de två så det är omöjligt för mig att gissa eftersom jag aldrig använt det. Det skulle vara att googla fram svaret....
<xyzp> Barre, ok
<D0minat0r> jaha ubunu och youtube spelar inte ihop på 2 skärmar grrr
<D0minat0r> ubuntu*
<D0minat0r> ok jag fixade så hela nätet funkar skit fint me iptables nu :D nackdelen är att glömde bort att öppna ssh till den och kommer inte åt den internt heller....smart
 * D0minat0r <- im with stupid
<maxjezy> jag har ett winfast tv kort
<maxjezy> någon som vet vad man kan göra med det i linux?
<D0minat0r> hmm kan jag nu säga att jag har säkrat upp servern i alla fall?
<X-Sleepy-X> maxjezy: är det med kabel eller antenn?
<maxjezy> det ska sitta en kabel i
<maxjezy> men jag har ingen sån
<X-Sleepy-X> prova tvtime
<X-Sleepy-X> om du inte redan gjort det
<X-Sleepy-X> ok, skaffa kabel först :)
<maxjezy> kan man se på tv då?
<maxjezy> i datorn
<maxjezy> städade idag, här är ett gäng av alla telefoner jag hittade :)
<maxjezy> http://imageshack.us/f/684/imgp0001kz.jpg/
<X-Sleepy-X> har inte prövat det kortet men kolla lspci eller lsusb beroende på vad du har och googla på det
<maxjezy> plus de jag och tjejen använder för tillfället
<maxjezy> de är inkluderade
<maxjezy> X-Sleepy-X: installerar ubuntu på den nu
<maxjezy> försökte upgradera till 10.10
<maxjezy> men det gick inte
<maxjezy> så kör in 10.04 igen
<X-Sleepy-X> ok, segt.
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> hoppas fan inte installationen stannat nu på 94 %
<maxjezy> stått där ett tag
<maxjezy> 95% nu :)
<X-Sleepy-X> någon som vill få lite datorer och crt skärmar gratis mot upphämtning, har typ en pall med sånt som jag fick om jag ville ha det men jag har ingen användning av de och annars åker det till tippen...
<X-Sleepy-X> inga nya saker dock
<X-Sleepy-X> gamla företagsburkar som blivit över
<maxjezy> var?
<maxjezy> och, hur bra är de?
<maxjezy> och, kan du posta?
<maxjezy> om de är för långt
<X-Sleepy-X> jag kan skicka med dhl, utan skärmar blir det nog en halvpall som brukar kosta ca 300 kr i frakt
<X-Sleepy-X> maxjezy kolla pm för info var de finns
<X-Sleepy-X> maxjezy: om du vill så kan jag ta reda på lite mer info om hur många det är och prestanda
<gorgo> bröl
<Angelkiller> exit
<D0minat0r_> jaaa ja nu funkar det tror jag
<compaq> Hej!
<compaq> har precis installerat ubuntu
<compaq> finns hårdvaru drivrutiner tillgängliga
<compaq> 2 st olika för mitt nvidia
<D0minat0r_> dom som rekommenderas funkar för mig
<compaq> version 173 och 96
<compaq> vilken bör man välja?
<D0minat0r_> vilken skillnad
<D0minat0r_> jag får bara välja mellan version 173 och current
<compaq> 173 står som (rekommenderad)
<D0minat0r_> jag kör på den som står som rekommenderad på min 8800GS
<compaq> [GeForce FX 5200]
<compaq> det kortet har jag
<D0minat0r_> vet inte det kortet exakt men jag skulle köra rekommenderat just för att jag inte vet bättre
<D0minat0r_> :)
<compaq> okej, kör på det
<xyzp> <----lyssnar på Joddla med Siv  :-p
<D0minat0r> varför står detta när jag kör iptables -L
<D0minat0r> ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
<D0minat0r> ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
<D0minat0r> har inte kört in den koden
<cahoot> för at du inte konfigurerat ngt annat
<D0minat0r> de har jag
<xyzp> cahoot, hej
<cahoot> hej
<D0minat0r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609623/
<xyzp> allt bra å så?
<D0minat0r> kanske inte snyggaste konfigurationen men med den konfigen kan jag sätta INPUT till DROP och allt funkar fortfarande
<cahoot> vad är syftet?
<D0minat0r> jag ska låsa ut allt utom ssh utifrån
<cahoot> har du andra serverfunktioner igång?
<D0minat0r> nej
<D0minat0r> ännu
<cahoot> då är det väl poänglöst
<D0minat0r> att stänga ut allt?
<cahoot> ja det finns ju ingen 'mottagare'
<D0minat0r> ja internt har jag ju samba och allt möjligt
<xyzp> inge speciellt
<D0minat0r> men bara för att jag är paranoid vill droppa allt som inte jag godkänt
<cahoot> men det droppas ju ändå om inget 'lyssnar'
<D0minat0r> men man ska väl ändå inte ha öppna portar i brandväggen även om ingen tjänst körs på dom?
<cahoot> som att stänga ett fönster bakom en betongvägg
<cahoot> det finns inga 'öppna' portar om inget lyssnar på porten
<D0minat0r> om inte annat slipper jag överfyllda logga av kinesiska portskannare
<D0minat0r> och samba loggarna i miljoner från externa ip nummer
<cahoot> konfigureras inte samba att bara 'lyssna' på internt IP?
<D0minat0r> ja men du kan få förfrågningar på den ändå
<gorgo> du kan få samba att funka utanför hemmet med
<D0minat0r> utifrån
<xyzp> amelia, hej
<gorgo> jag fick min att funka utanför iallafal :P
<D0minat0r> men alla loggarna säger DENIED hos mig men dom fyller ju flera hårddiskar efter en natt
<gorgo> var ett tag sen jag körde samba visserligen
<cahoot> jo men det är väl att skjuta sig själv i foten ;)
 * realubot äger kanalen.
<zChris> damn right!
 * realubot dominerar fullständigt.
<xyzp> realubot, lugn nu ;-)
 * realubot är som CCCP i hockey-VM.
<zChris> Helt sjukt
<cahoot> obsolet?
<zChris> Linux på javascript
<zChris> http://bellard.org/jslinux
<zChris> question is... whyy
<xyzp> ok ;-)
<zChris> http://www.numberworld.org/misc_runs/pi-5t/announce_en.html
 * realubot gråter för att han inte vet md5sum på en Windows XP Pro SP3-iso.
<realubot> xyzp: ;)
<xyzp> realubot, har du tagit av dig kungakronan nu? ;-)
<realubot> xyzp: Ja, men bara tillfälligt.
<xyzp> realubot, ok *duckar*
<realubot> Varför duckar du?
<xyzp> Du skrämms ju ;-)
<xyzp> undra sa flundra
<realubot> Äh, ta det piano.
<D0minat0r> sådärja nu droppar min brandvbägg allt som jag inte vill se
<cahoot> ...och den loggar allt vardå?
<D0minat0r> ne nu droppar den allt
<D0minat0r> njaa kanske ska logga droppade paket ett tag iaf i nån log
<xyzp> Vad har Synaptic för kortkomando att startas med?
<coobra> ?
<coobra> i klickeliklick menyn eller så har du apt-get i konsollen
<cahoot> han har inte ubuntu
<coobra> vad har han då ?
<coobra> windBlows
<cahoot> xandros tror jag
<xyzp> på tangentbordet
<coobra> men xandos kan man inte köra :(
<xyzp> Här dissas man :-(
<coobra> nejda
<coobra> xyzp: vad vill du göra ska jag hjälpa dig
<xyzp> Coobra, ok :-) snabbkomando för att få upp Synaptic?
<cahoot> vad får du för resultat av: which synaptic?
<cahoot> eller mot förmodan which Synaptic
<coobra> xyzp: har du instalerat det ?
<xyzp> coobra, jag fick upp ett programförådsfönster förut med ett snabbkomando förut men kom inte ihåg vad jag tryckte på
<xyzp> coobra, det såg ut som http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Synaptic_Package_Manager.png?uselang=sv
<xyzp> coobra, jag har    inte instalerat det
<coobra> xyzp: skriv "syn" tryck tab
<coobra> borde den komma upp
<realubot> xyzp: Är det inte bara synaptic då?
<cahoot> har han synaptic öht på sitt system?
<xyzp> när jag skriver syn så fastnar insatspunkten bara, inget felmedelande blir det
<xyzp> syn å tab
<cahoot> syn tab tab
<xyzp> root> syn
<xyzp> synaptic   sync       synclient  syndaemon
<cahoot> och synaptic <enter> ?
<D0minat0r> http://burns.nu
<D0minat0r> undra vem de e
<cahoot> 	Reverse DNS	fh212n1-nk-a11.ias.bredband.telia.com
<cahoot> D0minat0r:  ^
<D0minat0r> ja ne tänkte bara rent allmänt han fyller mina loggar
<D0minat0r> o så har han en hemsida uppe på ip han spammar mig ifrån
<cahoot> smittad windowsdator?
<D0minat0r> enligt hans hemisda kör han debian linux
<cahoot> du får väl tala med vederbörande
<X-Sleepy-X> betala en kines lite så fylls hans loggar också
<D0minat0r> han gav upp efter några sidors loggar
<D0minat0r> nästa ip nummer som fyller loggar nu..oxå en svensk hemsida uppe på den ip adressen
<realubot> D0minat0r: Svensk sida?
<D0minat0r> 95.80.45.168
<D0minat0r> marvin.csbnet.se eller nått i den stilen
<realubot> D0minat0r: csbnet.se är ju Chalmers studentbostäder eller något.
<cahoot> vilken port försöker dom anslutat till?
<strobg> Gleh...
<X-Sleepy-X> ...helG
<strobg> Helger betyder ingenting längre.
<strobg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1C-9tfpbK4
<xyzp> så tbax efter krångel.
<xyzp> root> synaptic
<xyzp> (synaptic:18425): Gtk-WARNING **: Whoever translated default:LTR did so wrongly.
<xyzp> (synaptic:18425): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<xyzp> fick detta
<realubot> xyzp: Vad ska du in i synaptic att göra?
<xyzp> realubot, jag gjorde inga inställningar där
<xyzp> realubot, om du mmmmmenade felmesset
<xyzp> lägga till djudgrejen bla
<xyzp> ljud
<D0minat0r> cahoot, PROTO=TCP SPT=443 DPT=55377
<xyzp> hjälp?
<strobg> Finns det någon här inne som vill snacka affärer? Alltså inte göra affärer, utan snacka om dem.
<realubot> xyzp: Varför ska du in i Synaptic?
<K350> Philip5: Vill ha fler fönster-ramar att välja på. Antar att det är themes för KDE 4 jag måste dra hem. Finns det någon smidig sida eller app för detta?
<realubot> strobg: Vad då snacka om dem?
<realubot> K350: Finns väl i förråden?
<realubot> K350: apt-cache search themes
<realubot> eller något.
<K350> realubot: Ah..tänkte jag inte på
<Philip5> K350: nja, det är windows decorations som är själva ramarna och de kan du ladda ner och installera direkt ifrån system settings
<xyzp> realubot, FÃ¥r jag inte det?
<realubot> xyzp: Jo, men varför? Varför behöver du starta just Synaptic? Det finns väl något liknande för Xandros?
<K350> Philip5: Ah windows decorations. Hm..var i sys steeting s finns det?
<Philip5> K350: under workspace appearance
<K350> Philip5: Hm..kör iofs svensk ver..men kikar här....
<xyzp> realubot, ecasound
<xyzp> realubot, trodde det bara fanns en package manager i varje dist
<K350> Philip5: Hittade det. Toppen. Tusen tack, verkligen!:-)
<realubot> xyzp: Xandros Networks
<realubot> xyzp: Det är väl applikationen för att installera program i Xandros?
<realubot> xyzp: Du kan väl adda förråd någonstans så att du kan installera programmen i Xandros Networks?
<xyzp> realubot, låter wsom nått med nätverk
<xyzp> realubot, jag har Synaptic
<realubot> Synaptic ingår inte som standard i Xandros?
<Philip5> K350: vassego
<realubot> xyzp: http://geekconnection.pbworks.com/w/page/9519019/How-To-Add-And-Enable-Source-Repositories-For-Xandros-Networks
<realubot> xyzp: Du kan väl adda förrådet som innehåller det som du ska installera?
<xyzp> Jag har inte lagt in det, det är gjort från Asus
<realubot> xyzp: Jaha. :S
<realubot> Trodde det hette Xandros Networks.
<realubot> Ser ut som Synaptics.
<xyzp> ok
<xyzp> Jag har aldrig sett Xandros Networks  förut
<realubot> xyzp: Jag tror det är standardprogrammet för att installera program i Xandros?
<realubot> xyzp: Det verkar ju som om apt fungerar i Xandros också?
<realubot> xyzp: apt-cache search ecasound
<realubot> xyzp: Ser du det då?
<realubot> xyzp: Om du inte gör det så lär ju inte Synaptic eller Xandros Networks hitta det heller.
<xyzp> realubot, ok tack
<realubot> xyzp: Jag vet inte annars. :S
<realubot> Philip5: Eller vad säger du?
<D0minat0r> humm voice/video chat i pidgin går det?
<Philip5> realubot: om vad?
<dodel> Alltså min IP ändrades inte på whatismyip.com, när jag ändrade MAC-adressen
<Philip5> du kan ju tilldelas samma ip ändå
<maxjezy> tjena fetknoppar!
<Philip5>  tjena spinkis
 * maxjezy svulla precis en stor tallrik med pasta och köttfärssås!
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> gott
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> rev ner typ 300 gram ost i såsen
<maxjezy> nam nam
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> och en burk kräm fräsh
<Philip5> rena bantningsmaten
<maxjezy> hade ingen tomatsås så jag körde ketchup istället
<Philip5> :/
<maxjezy> tror det är den onyttigaste köttfärssås världen har sett
<zChris> min morsa körde ketchup hela tiden
<maxjezy> zChris: sockerberoende?
<maxjezy> ketchup innehåller typ 39 % socker
<gorgo> krossade tomater brukar jag köra
<maxjezy> gorgo: jag med, men nu hade jag inte det
<gorgo> eller hela tomater som jag delar i smådelar
<maxjezy> imorgon blir det fläskfile med potatismos och grekisk sallad
<maxjezy> tzatsiki till det
<gorgo> cremfreshe i den e så himla gott :D
<gorgo> maxjezy: jaha, när är det mat då?
<maxjezy> runt 17
<gorgo> och var bor du?
<maxjezy> sundsvall
<gorgo> jag tar tågt
<gorgo> :P
<gorgo> tåget
<gorgo> humf, från helsingborg, lär nog missa maten
<gorgo> kan du ställa i kylen så jag kan varma i micron?
<maxjezy> lär nog inte smaka så bra då
<gorgo> humf, har du nog rätt i
<gorgo> aja, jag har min köttfärs o ris
<gorgo> :D
<maxjezy> fick 2 kg fläskfile idag iaf :)
<gorgo> köttfärssås
<gorgo> nomnom
<maxjezy> funderar på att ta lite blåbärspaj och vaniljvisp
<dodel> Philip5: Vad menar du?
<dodel> menade du att det inte går byta IP?
<maxjezy> näe
<maxjezy> de går inte
<maxjezy> om du inte byter provider förstås
<maxjezy> världen har slut på ip adresser
<maxjezy> hur skulle det se ut om alla bara ville byta hela tiden
<haffe> Iall alla bytte till ipv6?
<maxjezy> då skulle jag softa på ipv4
<realubot> dodel: sudo dhclient -r
<realubot> SÃ¥ kanske?
<realubot> sudo dhclient
<realubot> för att få en ny?
<dodel> IP?
<maxjezy> min CPU fläkt speedar upp och låter som ett jetplan
<maxjezy> kan det bero på dålig kylpasta?
<haffe> maxjezy: Du får skicka ett radiomeddelande att den inte har starttillstånd.
<realubot> dodel: HAr du startat om: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<maxjezy> haffe: ja får testa det imorgon
<maxjezy> det händer när jag ska in på flash sidor eller när jag aktiverar drivrutiner för grafikkort osv
<maxjezy> tunga saker
<maxjezy> fast datorn segar inte, skitsnabb endå
<dodel> Det är fortfarande samma IP
<dodel> eller hur räknas det? Om min server blockar min IP, måste jag ändra själva IP eller räcker bara macaddresse?
<Philip5> dagon_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OU7VpQYd_yg
<Philip5> :D
<maxjezy> Philip5: för att se sånt där måste man ju äta flugsvamp
<Philip5> närru, skitbra
<Philip5> maxjezy: och det har dagon_ också förstått :)
<maxjezy> Philip5: gillar du sagan om ringen med?
<Philip5> ja men har tittat sig lite trött på dem
<maxjezy> och harry pothead
<Philip5> nej han är lite för barnbok
<maxjezy> vad är trinitron för något?
<maxjezy> köpte en skärm idag med trinitron
<Philip5> oj, det måste vara en gammal crt skärm
<maxjezy> det är en dell
<maxjezy> tror det är 19"
<maxjezy> väger minst 40 kg
<Philip5> men crt
<maxjezy> läser om trinitron nuv
<maxjezy> verkar som de väger mer än vanliga
<maxjezy> vad är det för teknologi lixom
<maxjezy> som väger så pass
<realubot> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/subscriptions/downloads/default.aspx
<maxjezy> jag har en samsung skärm som är lika stor
<maxjezy> men väger knappt hälften
<realubot> Där är ju summorna för filerna. :D
<realubot> maxjezy: Det låter konstigt att det skulle vara dålig kylpasta?
<maxjezy> realubot: kan det vara att inte datorn går ihop med ubuntu?
<maxjezy> har svårt att tänka mig att den ska låta så
<maxjezy> den är tyst normalt
<maxjezy> bara ibland den stegar upp
<maxjezy> alltid vid flash
<realubot> Det låter ju mer som om processorn jobbar hårt när du kör flash och att värmeutvecklingen kräver att fläkten kör på för fullt?
<realubot> Händer det när du aktiverar drivrutiner för grafikkort?
<realubot> Om du installerar program då? Varvar den upp då med?
<realubot> maxjezy: Om lm-sensors fungerar med datorn så kan du ju kolla vad som händer med CPU-temp när flash spelar.
<maxjezy> sensors funkar inte
<maxjezy> testade det
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Låter som en seg prolle och kass fläkt, tycker jag.
<maxjezy> ni som har facebook
<maxjezy> har ni problem
<maxjezy> att skiten hänger sig
<maxjezy> fel på sidan
<maxjezy> skript
<D0minat0r> råkar nån ha svenska internetradio strömar till banshee?
<maxjezy> båda våra datorer failar på facebook
<maxjezy> eller, alla tre
<D0minat0r> min ansiktsbok funkar
<realubot> maxjezy: Testat olika webbläsare?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> tre olika
<maxjezy> opera, ff, chromium
<realubot> Konstigt.
<maxjezy> hittar inget på google om det
<coobra> :o
<realubot> D0minat0r: Det kanske är något: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28203/how-to-import-a-radio-station-list-to-banshee
<realubot> maxjezy: Har du testat någon av datorerna på en annan uppkoppling än den ni har hemma?
<D0minat0r> jo hitta just extensions till den
<maxjezy> realubot: nej.. inte vad jag mins.
<maxjezy> kan det vara att vi har för snabbt internet för facebook?
<realubot> maxjezy: Det låter ju skumt?
<larsemil> http://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=3130&artikel=4511567#srcomments jag skulle ha hälsat till er. :)
<D0minat0r> kan nån öppna detta arkiv? http://ubuntu.grusgrus.net/rhythmbox-radio-merger-0.6.tar.gz
<D0minat0r> får bara error
<maxjezy> websidan är inte tillgänglig
<maxjezy> säger den här
<D0minat0r> fick iaf några kanaler att funka i banshee
<D0minat0r> humm screenlets eller conky?
<lilleman> vad e commandot för att se vilken java version man har?
<maxjezy> java -version
<maxjezy> kanske
<maxjezy> D0minat0r: inget av dem om du frågar mig
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-19
<D0minat0r> ja verkade vara mycke strul med conky
<maxjezy> tycker sån skit inte har någon funktion
<maxjezy> det är ungefär som varvmätare på en bil
<maxjezy> vad har man det till?
<D0minat0r> haha jag tycker det är bra med varvräknare på min rally bil :P
<D0minat0r> och det var rätt bra o ha i formelbil och stora gokartar hehe
<D0minat0r> men ja conky är lite som att köpa mersa, betala för stjärnan
<Nafallo> ehrm. det har ar en datorkanal... sa kopa acer ferrari, betala for loggon ar narmre sanningen ;-)
<D0minat0r> jaja hehe
<D0minat0r> men du förstod ju mig iaf :)
<maxjezy> Nafallo: ferarri är ju annars bra datorer
<Nafallo> maxjezy: nej nej. du tanker pa bilar.
<maxjezy> Nafallo: nej nej
<maxjezy> datorerna va skitfeta förr iaf
<Nafallo> som jag sa... acer.
<Nafallo> i.e. nej tack
<D0minat0r> nej satan va klockan går fort av att titta på ett terminal fönster
<D0minat0r> måste lägga sig, gonatt
<Kimmen> morning
<xyzp> morning
<gorgo> morning
<Barre> Coffe: ping
<lilleman72> goder morgon alla glada
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: morrn
<lilleman72> cHarNe2 vad gör man när en program har åtkomst nekad när man är root?
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: vilket program?
<Hund> Önskar jag kunde säga morgon.
<Coffe> tjena Barre
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: säker på att du är root? och att du inte bara kör 'sudo'?
<Hund> Coffe: Var det dig jag pratade med igår?
<Coffe> Hund, tror jag inte
<lilleman72> cHarNe2 ja
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: vilket program?
<lilleman72> jag skriver su & efter det slår jag in PW
<Hund> Coffe: Det är tur man har minne som en död guldfisk.
<lilleman72> cHarNe2 l2j
<lilleman72> en spelserver
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: testa att köra: $sudo su
<lilleman72> och sen =
<lilleman72> ?
<lilleman72> starta?
<cHarNe2> yes
<lilleman72> Im gonna try
<Hund> sudo su och su är same same.
<cHarNe2> Hund: ok, jag gjorde iaf så när jag använde sudo :)
<lilleman72> samma sak
<lilleman|srv> bash: ./startLoginServer.sh: Åtkomst nekas
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: testat att byta attribut på filen?
<lilleman72> hur`
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: chmod 777 <filnamn>
<lilleman72> testing
<Hund> Använd "chmod +x", dumt att låta alla få fulla rättigheter till filen.
<Hund> :(
<Hund> :)*
<cHarNe2> Hund: är du lite chicken? ;)
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: hund har rätt
<Hund> cHarNe2: Jag är en hund ser du väl. :P
<Coffe> Barre,  pong
<lilleman72> men kan man ge en hel map detta?
<lilleman72> hur gör man det isf?
<lilleman72> mapen heter L2J_NEW
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: http://linux.die.net/man/1/chmod -R
<Barre> Coffe: du....
<Barre> Coffe: grattis i efterskott O_o
<Coffe> Barre,  tack :)
<lilleman72> cHarNe2 så kommandot ska bli chmod -R +x L2J_NEW?
<lilleman|srv> det kommandot funkade inte :s
<lilleman|srv> chmod: kan inte komma åt "/L2J_New": Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<lilleman|srv> det sjuka e att katalogen finns
<lilleman|srv> jag tar det via WinSCP :P
<lilleman|srv> men det tar TIID
<lilleman|srv> 5442 filer :P
<zChris> ligger l2j_new i roten ?
<lilleman|srv> ne
<lilleman|srv> under en användare
<lilleman|srv> men det e root som äger mappen
<lilleman|srv> och alla diler
<lilleman|srv> filer
<zChris> men tycker att sökvägen ser lite fel
<zChris> men men
<lilleman|srv> ok
<lilleman|srv> så jag ska skriva /Home/user/L2J_Nwe?
<zChris> aa
<zChris> eller om du står i katalogen där l2j finns så räcker det med bara l2j_new
<zChris> nwe
<lilleman|srv> new?
<lilleman|srv> ahh
<zChris> skrev fel
<zChris> :P
<lilleman|srv> men vad skriver man då?
<lilleman|srv> att göra deta via WinSCP tar ju evigheter
<zChris> skriv det du skrev tidigare men ange hela sökvägen istället och se om den säger att den inte hittar katalogen
<lilleman|srv> hittade ignet via länken cHarNe2  gav mig
<lilleman|srv> den sa samma sak
<zChris> okey låter konstigt
<lilleman|srv> m
<zChris> testat att stå i katalogen som innehåller l2j och bara skriva "kommando L2J_Nwe" ?
<lilleman|srv> samma sak
<zChris> lilleman|srv, gör du skillnad på stora och små?
<zChris> bokstäver alltså
<lilleman|srv> ja det e klar
<lilleman|srv> t
<lilleman|srv> nue det klsrt
<zChris> gha katten har fått nå spunk under soffan
<zChris> :P
<HerrNoName_> Någon som vet gfx kort som stödjer 3 skärmar
<Barre> HerrNoName_: med hjälp av Xinerama och lite tålamod så kan du sätta upp tre monitorer med 3st single head gfx, eller ett dual head och ett single head gfx
<Barre> men ett gfx med tre monitorer känner inte jag till, så sorry..
<zChris> Barre, tror du det skulle gå med 2x head gfx kort?
<zChris> alltså 2 st såna :P
<HerrNoName_> Men det bör gå med vilket gfx som helst.
<HerrNoName_> ?
<HerrNoName_> 2 skärmar är inga problem i ubuntu
<Barre> zChris: det har du ju rätt i, det skulle även gå med 12st 2xmonitor men endast ansluta tre ;)
<Barre> HerrNoName_: rent teoretiskt så borde de gå med vilka gfx som helst, men jag har inte gjort det själv med något annat än nvidia, debian och många år sen
<zChris> HerrNoName_, hur många huvuden har du nu då ?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<coobra> HeMan: :D
<Barre> HeMan!
<zChris> Satan va min engelska har blivit rostig :S
<HerrNoName_> Jag har bara 2.. Men jag har ett ganska simpelt gfx kort.. TYp ATI 5750
<zChris> HerrNoName_, aight, du får börja med fattigmansversionen då ;)
<realubot> Nu har Ubuntu hängt sig när Ubuntu-loggan och pricarna som ändrar färg visas två ggr när jag har startat datorn. Varför gör den så? Det verkar inte bra.
<realubot> *prickarna
<realubot> Kör jag Ctrl+Alt+Delete så startar datorn om och allt fungerar som vanligt.
<HeMan> kan man få rdiff-backup att bara ta ett filsystem?
<HeMan> dvs om man har något monterat en bit ner så ska den skippa det
<HeMan> ah, --exclude-other-filesystems
<tiina> Hej vem kan hjälpa mig med min flashplayer kraschar bara?
<tiina> Hej finns någon här idag?
<_sara_> hi, anyone know where to gt a student flat?
<_sara_> i need one urgently
<Kimmen> gör mkt kul idag, gödslar med 10Gb i våra datorhallar =P
<realubot> _sara_: The only way to get an apartment right now: http://www.andrahand.se/
<realubot> _sara_: Where are you studying?
<realubot> _sara_: The university may have a place where students may register for apartments.
<realubot> _sara_: It's very hard to get an apartment in Sweden nowdays.
<_sara_> realubot:  i am not i work as an au pair.
<_sara_> i know that its hard by 2030 it will be imposible
<realubot> _sara_: In Stockholm?
<realubot> Are you living in Stockholm?
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/teknik/sakerhetslucka-i-androidmobiler
<realubot> Säkerhetshål i Android.
<whomee> *kopplar ner mobilen från företagets trådlösa*
<_sara_> realubot: ja, jag är i stockholm
<Coffe> någon här som vet , om man kan logga PAM .
<kodein> se /var/log/auth.log
<Coffe> ok. ser inte alls där . att pam försöker anv mina ldap filter :/
<Coffe> vill få pam att anv mitt filter. för att söka å se , om en har vissa ldap attribut. har filtret. men pam verkar skita totalt i det
<realubot> Braseros hänger sig på Creating image checksum...
<realubot> Vad är det här för shit+
<realubot> ?
<larsemil> har haft de tproblemet också. dock har skivorna alltid fungerat ändå
<realubot> Ja, det står att bränningen har gått bra när man avbryter på close.
<realubot> Vad används image checksum till? Jämföra ison mot skivan eller? För att se att alla bitar är där?
<larsemil> mm
<lilleman|srv> commandot för att redigera bash filen?
<cHarNe2> lilleman|srv: bash filen?
<lilleman|srv>  m
<cHarNe2> lilleman|srv: ~.bashrc ?
<lilleman|srv> nice ligger i den & det ska det inte göra
<lilleman|srv> ~.bashrc hittades inte
<cHarNe2> ~/.bashrc
<lilleman|srv> tkomst nekas
<cHarNe2> lilleman|srv: vad är det du vill göra?
<lilleman|srv> det ligger ngt med NICE i den
<Philip5> lilleman|srv: den är inte körbar
<Philip5> lilleman|srv: ska du redigera den så får du använda nano eller nått sånt
<lilleman|srv> tack
<Philip5> nano ~/.bashrc
<lilleman|srv> Philip5: ty
<lilleman|srv> men den låg inte där
<lilleman|srv> fan me
<Philip5> vassego
<Philip5> om du är en användare så ska den ligga där
<kodein> .bash_profile då?
<Philip5> eller så använder du inte ~
<HeMan> fi fanken för 35 s pingtider!
<misse-> 35. sekunder?
<Philip5> HeMan: borde stå i arbetsmiljölagstiftningen att man får gå hem om den ligger över 30
<HeMan> misse-: mmm, det var innan det gick upp till över 100 sekunder...
<HeMan> Philip5: jo
<misse-> HeMan: vart.. skickar du data egentligen?
<HeMan> misse-: via tele2...
<HeMan> nu sjönk det till mycker rimliga 100 ms
<Coffe> HeMan, är du kung på pam regler ?
<Coffe> bra
<HeMan> Coffe: kung är väl en överdrift
<HeMan> Coffe: skulle nog inte ens kalla mig prins
<HeMan> Coffe: kanske lill-påve
<_sara_> WOOP found out about a job at Engelska Förskolan :)
<kodein> vem/vilka är WOOP?
<_sara_> woop är engleska
<_sara_> woop är en expression
<_sara_> woop: noun def: joy, happiness, excitment
<kodein> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/woop
<kodein> no such word
<kodein> itym "whoop"
<Coffe> HeMan,  ok, försöker aktivera ett pamfilter som gör att anv måste finns i en ldap grupp.
<Philip5> kodein: så nu får du börja lära engelsmän att stava på engelska ;)
<Markslap> Woop woop.
<HeMan> - that's the sound of da police
<kodein> guns don't kill people, rappers do
<misse-> HeMan: ja men vart? är det inom sverige så är det ju under all kritik på din uppkopling
<misse-> om inte du kör 3g eller nåt
<virtuald> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/woot kanske?
<HeMan> misse-: det är 3g men det brukar allt som oftast ligga under en sekund i pingtid
<HeMan> misse-: jag pingar en host som står på luleå universitet
<misse-> jo, förvisso är det extremt ändå, men 3g är ju notoriskt dåligt på just svarstider
<strobg> Men för faaaaaaaaaaaaan...
<strobg> :|
<HeMan> misse-: jo men det brukar kunna gå köra ssh
<HeMan> misse-: och openvpn brukar kunna koppla upp, det går inte med så där långa pingtider
<strobg> Finns det en svensk Windows-kanal?
<misse-> HeMan: nä, med så höga svarstider är det inte mycket tcp som funkar. men du kan väl ställa in openvpn på högre timeoutvärden?
<misse-> strobg: det låter farfetched :/
<HeMan> misse-: jo förvisso, men jag tror jag hellre ringer och gnäller på tele2
<misse-> :D
<misse-> risken finns att du hamnar i kungsör
<misse-> låter de lite gnälliga så är det nog så
<misse-> på dialekten alltså
<HeMan> misse-: det räckte iofs med att jag blev uppringd så sjönk pingtiderna till 100-150 ms
<strobg> LÃ¥ter farfetched?
<strobg> Jag tror att jag håller på att bli galen, på riktigt.
<strobg> Har haft en sajt online i en vecka utan en besökare, trots pressreleaser utskickade till hela världen, manuellt kontaktande av mängder av företag och försök att socialt bokmärka och skapa profiler o.s.v.
<xyzp> hej
<strobg> Hej.
<strobg> Tycker ni att det låter vettigt? Nej, såklart inte. Det är vansinne.
<xyzp> strobg, har du haft kontakt med google?
<HeMan> strobg: och du vet säkert att den går nå från internet? och att den loggar korrekt när du får en besökare?
<xyzp> webcrawler och så
<xyzp> ash
<zChris> strobg, vad är det för site?
<xyzp> amelia, hej
<xyzp> haffe,hej
<realubot> strobg: Någon besökare borde du ju ha haft. Och om du har tipsat tillräckligt många och om din sajt är tillräckligt intressant så borde ju ryktet ha spritt sig i sociala nätverk osv?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<strobg> xyzp: Vad menar du med "kontakt med"?
<amelia> hej xyzp
<strobg> HeMan: Jo... det har jag kollat.
<strobg> zChris: För företag. Tjänst. Användbar.
<strobg> realubot: Alltså, ett par tre stycken förutom Googlebot och Yahoo Slurp.
<strobg> Men "i princip ingen".
<xyzp> amelia, vad händer?
<amelia> xyzp: jobbar, själv?
<realubot> strobg: Ok. Du har kanske tipsat på fel sätt ändå?
<strobg> Spenderade många svettiga timmar med att enbart ta reda på PR-adressen eller specifika avdelningar på alla amerikanska tidningar... och många svenska. Och typ alla stora tekniksajter. Nyhetssajter. Nyhetsbyråer.
<strobg> realubot: Jag vet inte. Fattar verkligen inte.
<realubot> strobg: Vad är det för sajt då?
<xyzp> amelia, gjort illa mig
<strobg> En mycket användbar tjänst för främst företag. Inte "spammig" eller oseriös på något vis.
<strobg> Det är väldigt konstigt att det är så sjukt svårt att nå ut. :(
<realubot> strobg: Ok. Ja, jag vet inte. Det kanske har gått för kort tid eller dina mail har hamnat i spam-korgen eller som HeMan sa, din sajt kanske inte legat uppe?
<realubot> Eller besöksloggen har felat.
<strobg> Tja, har ju stenkoll på Apaches access-logg... börjar på allvar misstänka något slags tekniskt fel, men har ju som sagt kollat 100 gånger om.
<strobg> Från olika ISP.
<strobg> Så här svårt har det aldrig varit förut. Som om alla gått på semester på samma gång.
<HeMan> strobg: men det kanske beror på att du kallat den alqaidarulez.com? :-P
<strobg> Hehe... Nä.
<strobg> Fast den skulle jag kolla på om jag vore en besökare.
<D0minat0r> startade firefox o chrome stängdes av...dom tycker inte om varandra?
<strobg> Hrm. Dags för långpromenad och försöka lista ut vad man ska göra.
<Linda^> Tja!
<Markslap> Lite jazz sådär en torsdagslunch.
<kodein> lite lunch sådär en torsdagsjazz.
<xyzp> Realubot, hej
<xyzp> Nån som vet nån bra bok som behandlar konsollen?
<kodein> konsolen eller skalet?
<arand> xyzp: manpages.
<kodein> för det senare är http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596009656 pra.
<xyzp> konsolen
<arand> orly?
<arand> xyzp: Vad är det du rly menar med "konsolen"?
<xyzp> arand, det man skriver i den
<arand> Ja, alltså, manpages, eller kodeins förslag om du vill ha något att läsa i länsstolen.
<D0minat0r> va hette de där andra paketet motsvarighet till screen
<D0minat0r> ?
<arand> byobu?
<arand> eller tux-någonting.. hmm
<D0minat0r> tro de va nått p mu**
<kodein> dtach? tmux?
<D0minat0r> tmux
<kodein> dvtm?
<D0minat0r> jaha nu vart de mycket
<Markslap> tmux!
<Markslap> tmux att(atch)
<D0minat0r> va rekommenderas av dom?
<kodein> alla
<Markslap> tmux
<Markslap> :P
<arand> byobu är heelt enkelt ett simplifierat praktiskt tema för screen.
<kodein> persistens är överskattat
<D0minat0r> enligt wiki är tmux mindre resurs krävande i alla fall
<D0minat0r> ja verka rinte spela roll vilken man kör
<kodein> är det något som spelar roll när man har gigahertzrar och petafloppar?
<Barre> när man kör linux så skriver man på ett papper att det enda man skall köra är att tuna sin maskin att göra inget så effektivt som möjligt, så ja ;P
<D0minat0r> system load: 0.08
<D0minat0r> ajaj börjar gå upp
<arand> Vad gäller multiplexers blir det väl mer så att man väler en av dem och sen fastnar man i den, liksom texteditors, jag hoppade på screen i och med att det verkade vara den mest generella, och när man väl kan med det finns det nog inte så stor anledning att byta..
<D0minat0r> då förut 10 år sen var det irssi och screen för mig
<D0minat0r> men kommer ändå inte ihåg några kommandon så spelar ingen roll för mig
<arand> Heh, jag kör irssi i en separat instans av screen, och sen byobu i ett annat terminalfönster för alla bash-instanser.
<D0minat0r> jahapp då ska vi se om jag kan komma online via irssi, brb
<D0minat0r> ser du på fan
<realubot> xyzp: hej hej.
<realubot> xyzp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<xyzp> realubot, ok tack
<realubot> xyzp: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<realubot> xyzp: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6pp82CVQfQ
<realubot> Det finns en del bra tutorials på youtube också.
<D0minat0r> satan :D är ju oinloggat med root user
<D0minat0r> jaja fixa sig
<realubot> xyzp: Annars så är ju man <command> bra som någon sa. Om du vill veta hur du använder ett kommando i Terminalen.
<realubot> xyzp: Eller som sökning på Google: site: manpages.ubuntu.com <command>, t.ex: site: manpages.ubuntu.com cp
<realubot> site:manpages.ubuntu.com cp
<realubot> Utan mellanrum mellan site: och webbadressen.
<xyzp> realubot, ok fastnade på en sida så de finns lite att läsa typ om de :-)
<realubot> xyzp: Jo, men advanced bash scripting guide och Ubuntu Documentation kommer du långt med.
<realubot> xyzp: Och öva, öva, öva såklart. :)
<realubot> Nej, tjejer. Här blir inga barn gjorda.
<arand> Varför söka på internet för manpages när man har dem tillgängliga lokalt?
<kodein> varför inte gå över ån efter vatten?
<strobg> Sexistiskt.
<strobg> Borde finnas womanpages.
<strobg> Och time-share OS? Andelslägenheter är ju bara bluff.
<kodein> M-x woman finns, så det är lugnt
<arand> strobg: echo "alias woman='man'" >> ~/.bashrc && source ~/.bashrc
<strobg> Jaha. Den där promenixen gav mig ingen ny insikt. Bara skavsår.
<strobg> Och mer tvätt.
<larsemil> *gäsp*
<larsemil> *oj*
<madbear> *kjam*
<larsemil> har inte sett att irssi gör annan syntax på *sånthär*
<larsemil> iaf det tema jag har nu
<larsemil> häftigt
<kodein> _verkligen_?
<Linda^> :\
<Squarism> Kanske fel kanal att fråga.. men jag tror linux användare har bättre koll på IP än många andra.
<kodein> immateriell egendom?
<Squarism> jag funderar iafl ifall ni vet om isp'er som erbjuder statiska IP'n som tjänst, listar dessa som "sina" eller kundens
<cHarNe2> arand: tycker att fonten i manpages är jobbig
<cHarNe2> arand: har tillochmed exporterat några som pdf som jag har lokalt :)
<Squarism> ...vidare undrar jag om det finns företag/institutioner i sverige som kan frågor om ip (i sverige ffa)
<arand> cHarNe2: Tyder på att du ska använda en annan font för terminalen?
<cHarNe2> arand: orkar inte, ibland hjälper jag kompisar på plats och då är det lättare med internet
<cHarNe2> Squarism: vad vill du göra?
<Squarism> ja, eg mappa ip till företag
<bamsefar> What?
<bamsefar> Squarism: Mappa ip till företag?
<Squarism> ja, vissa surfare sitter ju på företag
<bamsefar> Mmm
<cHarNe2> Squarism: '$ whois <IP>'
<bamsefar> Squarism: Du kan ju slå upp ORG på inetnum-objektet i ripe.
<bamsefar> Det är väl så bra det går att göra typ.
<Squarism> ja, det funkar ju.. men många mindre företag i sverige verkar surfa igenom isp'er
<bamsefar> Ja
<cHarNe2> Squarism: och vad vill du göra med dom?
<bamsefar> Då kan du glömma den tanken. :)
<Squarism> verkar inte så vanligt att de har reserverade ranges som synnas i RIPE databasen
<bamsefar> Squarism: Telia gör så på de flesta företagslinor.
<Squarism> bamsefar, Vad menar du?
<cHarNe2> Squarism: det har dom nog isf bara på produktionsgrejjor som står i datahall.
<bamsefar> Squarism: Registerar ip-adresserna på sin kund.
<strobg> Det går väl enbart om man själv är ISP?
<X-Sleepy-X> dagon_: det var väl du som ville ha mått på datorerna som jag pratade om igår?
<bamsefar> strobg: Nej
<strobg> Så jag kan köpa av Telia att jag ska vara helt osynlig och åtkomlig och allt står bara strobg AB, blablabla, abuse@strobg-isp.se?
<strobg> Kostar vad?
<cHarNe2> strobg: osynlig? vad snackar du om o.O?
<cHarNe2> eller har jag missuppfattat nu igen :(
<X-Sleepy-X> Nu har jag tagit ner en pall med datorer och bildskärmar. Jag skänker bort dessa under förutsättning att den som vill ha de betalar frakten. Är du intresserad så säg till så kan jag lämna mer info om vad jag har.
<strobg> Jag snackar om det som jag tror att Squarism snackar om, och även av egen genuin undran.
<strobg> bamsefar verkar sitta in med en massa insiderinfo.
<strobg> Så vad ska man pröjsa för att bli de-facto egen ISP?
<strobg> Kommer inte alltid riktiga ISP:ns AS-nummer visas ändå?
<bamsefar> Vad pratar du om? :)
<bamsefar> Det är väl ingen som ens nämnt asnummer?
<bamsefar> Vem som annonserar ett prefix och vad det står på din allokering är väl helt skillda saker?
<Squarism> bamsefar: Har du exempel på ngt företag som är hostat hos telia där man kan följa denna kedja ?
<Squarism> ...ngt jag kan pinga för att få ip-addressen
<Squarism> eller eg.. ip addressen
<Squarism> =D
<Squarism> ...elelr rangen =D
<bamsefar> Squarism: 194.237.189.112 kolla den i ripe t.ex.
<bamsefar> Vad ska du pinga för att få ip-adressen?
<bamsefar> Hur menar du nu?
<bamsefar> Du verkar väldigt förvirrad.
<cHarNe2> vem blir inte förvirrad :D
<kodein> allt är glasklart
<kodein> fast då mer sånt där frostat glas
<Squarism> jag ville ha ett IP som man kunde göra whois på som säger "Telia" med ett sånt annonymn org fält
<cHarNe2> Squarism: du vill ha en ipadress som ett företag använder men det ska stå telia på den?
<Squarism> bamsefar, exemplet du gav är tydligt registrerat och lär väl just finnas i ripe databasen
<Squarism> cHarNe2, grejen är att RIPE databasen är väldigt anonym.. endast större företag och organisationer syns där... jag tror det finns en större mängd företag som ev har statiska ip'n men som vid en whois bara ger ett random ISP record
<arand> Blääh, 3 virtuella maskiner blir lite mycket för stackars laptopen..
<bamsefar> Squarism: Det är klart det finns.
<Squarism> bamsefar, ja - o det jag önskar är att försöka härleda det eg företag bakom detta ip nummer
<bamsefar> Det kan du inte.
<Squarism> Du låter väldigt övertygad
<bamsefar> Jo
<bamsefar> Jag vet inte hur du skulle göra det utan operatörens kunddatabas.
<bamsefar> Om det inte finns i ripe så lär du inte hitta det.
<madbear> larsemil: NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<kodein> är inte det ett syntaxfel då?
<madbear> :(
<Coffe> det varnar den om, om man inte satt name har jag för mgi
<madbear> men T_T
<johanbr> hmm... nouveau fungerar riktigt bra numera
<madbear> yess... fick det att funka
<Hund> Nouveau är djävulens verk.
<Hund> Precis som Pulseaudio.
<realubot> arand: Det har man inte. manpages lokalt. Man har ju bara till sidor som hör till program man har installerade?
<realubot> Det går säkert att installera alla manpages.
<arand> Jo men det är inte så särskilt ofta man vill ha manpages till applikationer som man inte installerat...
<lilleman72> ngt som vet hur man importerar 129 olika sql filer till en db?
<cahoot> hade du sagt 128 så...
<lilleman72> lol
<johanbr> Hund, nouveau funkar bättre för mig än nvidias drivrutiner nu... var länge sen jag hade problem med pulseaudio också
<strobg> En klassisk men fortfarande tämligen obesvarad fråga är följande... Om jag ska gå på shoppinrunda och köpa mig en egen DC (kan vara av garderobsstorlek -- ett rackskåp borde räcka mer än väl) och ISP med 10 Gb/s IT-snöre, vad kostar det då i runda slängar och vad behövs göras? Jag undrar kanske främst vad för slags maskin som sitter "i toppen"; jag utgår från att det måste vara en slags router som är mycket kraftfull och
<strobg> såklart har 10 Gb/s-nätverksskort i sig och klarar av 100% belastning i fråga om små paket i händelse av DDoS m.m.
<strobg> Som typ kostar 400.000 kr? :(
<bittin> hur gammal är man om man är född 94?
<Bonds> bittin: variabeln födelsedatum saknar dag och månad
<spacebug-> ;)
<spacebug-> och århundrade/årtusende
<Bonds> I just detta fall är det relevant. då 17 är en känslig ålder
<kodein> man är ju 1916 eller 1917 år gammal då
<kodein> men troligen död sen åtminstone 1800
<Angelkiller> När man kör ett bash script, startar scriptet då ett nytt bash när den kör? Mitt script fungerar inte när jag använder en extern variabel $NAME som inte är exporterad. men allt fungerar om man kör export NAME
<Barre> Angelkiller: det är korrekt, när du exekverar ditt skript så skapas en "child process" och den är inte medveten om dina shell variabler om du inte explecit har exporterad dem.
<Angelkiller> Barre: Tackar för bekräftelsen :)
<bittin> tror hon är 17
<D0minat0r> 30 minuters beräkningstid? :O
<rolfblidborg> D0minat0r: haha =D
<bittin> hittade en tjej jag gillar, men lär ändå inte få henne då vi knappt känner varandra
<D0minat0r> det är då de brukar funka bäst :P
<D0minat0r> då man anstränger sig för varanda, du sa se efter 10 år när man inte ens orkar byta från morgonrocken hehe
<rolfblidborg> kanske är svårt att ta kontakt, om man känner varandra allt för lite
<D0minat0r> de kan ju vara...
<rolfblidborg> Men det är där vår kära vän alkoholen kommer in =)
<Angelkiller> är det i env som man sätter var $PATH skall vara eller gör ni detta i ~/.bashrc standard platsen är env?
<D0minat0r> tänkte just på samma :D
<larsemil> jag brukar sätta min i .bashrc
<larsemil> då är den kvar även om jag formaterar om systemdisken
<Angelkiller> Bör inte detta vara smidigast om man vill ändra också. var finns standard sökvägarna? dom ligger i env eller?
<rolfblidborg> http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/12205_div/12205_div.html#Overview
<rolfblidborg> Vad kostar det att uppgradera processorerna i den burken?
<rolfblidborg> sitter en 2.8 nu
<rolfblidborg> vill ha två stycken, helst lite fetare
<Angelkiller> rolfblidborg: http://www.blocket.se/stockholm/Allt_ska_bort__elektronik_33351826.htm?ca=11&w=1&last=1
<D0minat0r> hmm rycka bort grafik kortet på ubuntu serverm, startar den då?
<cahoot> bios-beroende?
<rolfblidborg> Tack :)
<Angelkiller> rolfblidborg: Här finns processor till dig. http://www.komplett.se/k/kl.aspx?bn=11288
<D0minat0r> humm måste kolla upp
<rolfblidborg> AngelKiller: Så mycket hade jag inte tänkt att lägga ut :P
<D0minat0r> humm men om jag rycker ur kortet startar burken, om det inte funkar så borde väl inte operativet ta skada av det?
<D0minat0r> fan nu måste jag ta reda på det bara för att jag inte har nått att göra
<larsemil> att starta den utan grafikkort skadar inget.
<larsemil> att rycka under drift kan skada det mesta.
<D0minat0r> så mycket förstår jag mig på datorer att man inte ska rycka ur den i drift iaf :P
<D0minat0r> fast kan ju int eljuga o säga att jag inte funderade på det hehe
<Angelkiller> Någon som vet om man kan rada upp fönster brevid varandra på ett smidigt sätt i ubuntu 11.04 med unity? dvs ctrl+7 ex men alla aktiva fönster skall hamna brevid varandra--
<Angelkiller> är detta möjligt
<larsemil> du menar tiling?
<Angelkiller> möjligt att det är det dom kallar det
<Angelkiller> stämmer bra
<larsemil> går att göra med compiz.
<Angelkiller> funkar compiz med unity?
<arand> Och Unity bygger ju uppeppå cpmiz
<D0minat0r> nej nu ska jag rycka kortet, brb..kanske
<Angelkiller> Hittade något nu, X tile
<D0minat0r> se på fan de gick
<arand> Angelkiller: http://cgit.compiz.org/compiz/plugins/grid/ till compiz, exempelvis..
<arand> Eller http://cgit.compiz.org/compiz/plugins/tile/
<Angelkiller> men funkar compiz plugin till unity?
<arand> unity är ett compiz plugin..
<Angelkiller> arand: Ok, för att kunna använda pluginen måste man installera compiz managern då? vad den nu hette
<arand> compizconfig-settings-manager kan underlätta, ja
<Angelkiller> arand: Tackar.. :)
<larsemil> sådär. installerar ubuntu på sambons nya dator
<CasperN> vad tycker folk generellt om unity nu då? jag har inte lirat ubuntu på ett bra tag, men grafiken i nya ubuntu tilltalar mig mycket det jag har sett
<larsemil> jag gillart
<CasperN> är unity stabilt?
<johanbr> nja
<CasperN> men nu kan man välja att köra utan unity?
<arand> Unity är en smaksak, extrem sådan.
<CasperN> är det något de kommer arbeta bort i kommande versioner?
<johanbr> "5 Out Of 11 Participants Crashed Unity In Canonical’s Study" http://digitizor.com/2011/04/15/crashed-unity-canonical-study/
<CasperN> ofan
<arand> Det säger ingenting.. Tidig version av unity, och crashar är nog det enklare att fixa.
<CasperN> känns ju skumt att de stressat ut det så fort, men det kanske hjälper till att skynda på utvecklandet?
<arand> Så troligtvis är det irrelevant vid det här laget
<Angelkiller> arand: Hur lägger man till en plugin i compiz
<arand> Ingen aning, fråga The GOOG
<larsemil> hmm får ingen mus..
<larsemil> touchpads brukar väl sällan vara problem?
<CasperN> har ubuntu studio och liknande tätt länkade distar också hoppat på unity, eller är det bara ubuntu än så länge?
<johanbr> CasperN, vad jag vet, bara ubuntu hittills
<CasperN> jäkla förväxling det blir med unity spelmotorn när man googlar då...
<Kirill^> exit
<larsemil> inatt börjar min polare sitt toppförsök för everest
<virtuald> står du i testamentet?
<Kirill^> Sweet =)
<Barre> larsemil: twittrar han?
<Barre> eller hon,..... förlåt för att jag är så extrem sexistisk :O
<Kirill^> Håller på och blir galen på min gamla xbox! Har ställt in SMB user/pass och workgroup. Samba är igång på servern, men likt förbannat kommer jag inte åt utdelningarna :S
<cHarNe2> någon här som brukar få till bra utskrifter från emacs?
<larsemil> Barre: hon finns på twitter. men använder det inte. deepeverest.se
<Kirill^> Trots att jag anger rätt lösenord och user så får jag inte åtkomst ändå... Och slår jag på att jag ska tillåta användare utan konton så får jag till svar att utdelningen inte finns :S
 * Barre känner sig väldigt nöjd med att han räddade sig från den uppenbara genusfördommen han gjorde
<larsemil> Barre: väldigt duktigt!
<EAG> har bergsklättringen också blivit genusmedveten nu eller?
<Barre> larsemil: är det du som pratar med henne och uppdaterar sajten?
<larsemil> nej det är en annan emil
<Barre> EAG: vet inte, men jag har uppenbarligen blivigt korrigerad åt rätt riktning, jag är inte riktigt där än.. men snart kanske...
<EAG> karlskoga har genusmedveten snöröjning
<EAG> det har gått för långt
<larsemil> vad betyder det?
<EAG> att det är löjligt många knäppgökar som fått för mkt makt
<larsemil> nej
<EAG> jo
<larsemil> alltså
<larsemil> vad betyder genusmedveten snöröjning?
<Barre> hahaha... vilket jävla ämna att diskutera...
<EAG> att man röjer snö med genusperspektiv
<larsemil> om det betyder att snöröjningen ska vara såpass bra att det går att gå med barnvagn är jag för.
<EAG> http://www.newsmill.se/artikel/2011/04/21/d-rf-r-beh-vs-genusmedveten-sn-r-jning
<larsemil> EAG: men är du mot vad karlskoga har gjort för åtgärder i praktiken?
<larsemil> EAG: är det felprioriterat? jag tycker inte det.
 * Barre bryr sig inte vem som röjer snön, bara skiten röjs...
<EAG> ja det är 1) löjligt 2) ekonomiskt fel
<larsemil> Barre: men det handlade ju inte om vem som körde plogen
<EAG> prioritera vägarna liksom
<EAG> men men
<larsemil> EAG: jag är nog inte enig. men så åker jag mycket kollektivt och använder cykelvägar
<EAG> det är inte en dikotomi
<larsemil> bara jag tar mig fram till min serverhall så
<Barre> larsemil: läste inte, men det hindrar inte mig från att ha åsikter... faktum är att det är mer spännande att ha åsikter utan insikt, blir liksom mer diskussioner då ;)
 * Barre trollar som aldrig förr....
<riorio> hur kan jag föra över bilder från min Microsoft-mobil? När jag pluggar in telefonen "ser" Ubuntu den nya enheten, men jag kan inte kommunicera med den.
<cahoot> känslostyrda bedömningar är dom bästa - snabba och orubbliga
<Barre> cahoot: hahaha... en snabb känslostyrd bedömning och slutsatts man klänger fast i till döden...
<Barre> larsemil: så, nu har jag läst men förstår inte rubriksättningen... tycker resonemangen håller oavsätt om man har snopp eller inte
<cahoot> men hur skottar man för 'det tredje könet'?
<CasperN> hahahaha
<CasperN> mjo, DNs artiklar har gett många skratt senaste tiden
<Kirill^> Nån som kan förklara för mig hur jag startar om samba på min server? sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart fungerar inte längre! Och sudo service smdb restart fungerar inte heller!
<Kirill^> restart: Unknown job: smdb får jag bara till svar då =/
<cahoot> störigt med ubunturelaterade frågor
<larsemil> Kirill^: det heter väl inte smdb
<larsemil> Kirill^: smbd
<strobg> Ingen ville svara på det där föru, så jag frågar en annan sak...
<strobg> Vad är en "gråsosse"?
<strobg> Har undrat i åratal.
<larsemil> per nuder
<strobg> Okej, men vad menas med uttrycket?
<larsemil> att man är lite grå och tråkig
<larsemil> eller att man jobbar med lagring...
<strobg> Stämmer väl in på varenda politiker i så fall.
<larsemil> strobg: inte då!
<strobg> Speciellt sossar.
<larsemil> de flesta
<cahoot> jag uppfattare det som en i 'rörelsen' väl förankrad person som inte är alltför mycket socialist
<strobg> Gråzon?
<larsemil> juholt känns inte som en gråsosse
<larsemil> men per nuder gör
<cahoot> juholt är väl mest en opportunist?
<strobg> Det känns som att många använder uttryck och ord utan att veta vad de egentligen betyder. Leder nog till en massa missförstånd.
<larsemil> men gråsosse är politikens svar på vad vi nördar kallar lagringstomte(trollar som bara den mot Barre )
<strobg> Aldrig hört talas om lagringstomte.
<strobg> Har inte ens en gissning på vad det skulle vara.
<delhage> det är ju Barre
<larsemil> lagringstomte, de sitter någonstans i ett glömt rum bakom serverhallen med några gamla 486or och några gb disk i som de surt svär över att folk vill lagra sina projekt på.
<larsemil> sen finns det folk som är bajenfans också, värre...
<larsemil> delhage: hur går matchen?
<delhage> larsemil: åh fan, hade glömt den
<delhage> 2-2 tydligen
<larsemil> delhage: de har legat under tills för 1 minut sedan
<larsemil> delhage: jag frågar enbart när det kan psyka. :D
<delhage> brage leder med 2-0
<larsemil> oh!
<larsemil> ska lyssna resten
<Kirill^> larsemil: *haha* Där ser man! *skäms*
<larsemil> delhage: 3-0!
<coobra> larsemil:
<coobra> ?
<larsemil> coobra: brage - assyriska
<coobra> heh
<coobra> Brage leder ?
<larsemil> vann
<coobra> hahhaa
<larsemil> blir en chokladboll att fira med
<amelia> *gäsp*
<haffe> Här, ta en kopp kaffe.
<amelia> :)
<amelia> vad händer här ikväll då?
<haffe> Jag tänkte testa ubuntu 11.04
<amelia> nice, jag hade tänkte labba vsphere, men jag orkar inte gräva ut hba:er ut mina alphor för att stoppa i dell-hinkarna.. så det får nog bli en annan gång.
<coobra> amelia:  har du konsollkabel (DB9-RJ45)
<amelia> coobra: ja
<coobra> amelia:  kan jag få låna ett par dagar ?
<amelia> coobra: nja, jag har bara en.. lär behöva den om det händer nått lixom.
<coobra> amelia:  ja ska instalera en gammal sunhink så får du tillbaka den  :/
<amelia> fast då funkar ju inte en cisco-kabel ändå.
<coobra> enligt vacum/sidde ska det göra det :/
<coobra> amelia: vad behöver jag då ?
<amelia> coobra: bamse sa att du hade en netra, då funkar en cisco-kabel
<coobra> amelia: krama bamse.. :D
<amelia> på de riktigt gamla funkar det inte.
<coobra> ok
<coobra> amelia: men passar det att man kan låna 2-3 dagar bara
<amelia> coobra: alltså jag kan typ inte låna ut min för jag behöver den om det händer saker på jobbet.
<coobra> ok
<coobra> :(
<amelia> och min db9-db9 får ingen ens titta på, de är skitsvåra att få tag på nuförtiden. jag ärvde min från en kollega. :)
<amelia> iaf sånna som funkar som de ska med gamla unixburkar.
<haffe> Hmmm.
<haffe> Vad är det för mystifika saker?
<amelia> jadu. något spännande bygge av adaptrar. :P
<amelia> jag försökte bygga med en cisco-kabel en gång, men då fick jag bara bild, kunde inte skriva.. :(
<haffe> Sova.
<haffe> Det ska bli skönt.
<amelia> coobra: köp en på dustin så har du för framtiden också
<amelia> coobra: du lär ju vilja ha en om burken krånglar lixom
<haffe> Tralalala.
<strobg> 486:or i serverhall...
<amelia> 486or i serverhall?
<strobg> Någon sade det nyligen här.
<amelia> jaså?
<amelia> det kanske finns någon sån gömd hos oss i något hörn. vem vet...
<strobg> Men jag vill shoppa datacenter/ISP-prylar. Vad kallas själva övermaskinen som allt måste kopplas in i först? Alltså... den elektroniska cyberinformationsmotorvägen => fiberslangar => villa =>typ Ethernet-katt-sladd => in i någon slags fet router eller dylikt. Vad kallas den?
<strobg> Och kostar den typ 400.000 kr om den ska klara 10 Gb/s med full paketstorm? Eller kan man komma undan med typ 40.000 kr och något FOSS-OS?
<strobg> Det är för övrigt ganska oklart för mig hur exakt fiberslangarna blir till katt-sladdar.
<amelia> Cisco något heter den. :D
<strobg> Antar att det sitter någon form av grunka under jorden, Men de kan ju inte ha en sådan varje 100 meter.
<delhage> captain cisco
<bamsefar> Data eller?
<strobg> Eller dras fiber-linorna direkt från motorvägens under jorden in i villan?
<strobg> Och där får jag koppla ihop dem bäst jag vill?
<bamsefar> strobg: Vad bratar du om?
<strobg> Försöker få någon slags bild av hur mycket det kostar och exakt hur det funkar tekniskt.
<strobg> Att fixa egen ISP och källar-DC.
<amelia> tja alltså, antingen kan du ju använda DWDM-utrustning om det är våglängder i fibern, annars får du väl ha någon router som klarar att ta in fiber.
<coobra> amelia:  jo
<strobg> Det finns alltså routrar som direkt tar fibersladdar?
<bamsefar> strobg: Jo, det gör det.
<amelia> ja jo.. men det enklaste är väl om du köper en fiber med ljus i, istället för att lysa upp den själv.
<strobg> Men säg typ... eh... typ Phonera eller något. Har varje datahall en enda maskin där allt kopplas in och sedan kopplas vidare? Jag utgår från att man inte direkt kan få fram fler sladdar än den enda som de drar till byggnaden?
<strobg> Fiber med ljus i...
<realubot> Lubuntu 11.04. Ratio 20.2
<realubot> Det tar sig...
<amelia> strobg: nja alltså normalt sett har man ju flera fibrar och flera routerar för redundansen lixom.
<strobg> Är varje fibersladd en egen ISP eller är det bara alternativa vägar och det slumpas fram vilken väg paketen väljer?
<bamsefar> strobg: En fibersladd är just en fibersladd.
<bamsefar> Inget annat.
<bamsefar> Varför tror alla att fiber är någon form av magi?
<amelia> det kan man ju göra som man vill. men man kan ju ha samma ISP fast olika vägar.
<strobg> Säger inte att detta har något att göra med det jag pratar om, men trevligt pris: http://www.dustin.se/pd_5010461485.aspx
<amelia> och paketen tar ju alltid den kortaste vägen till sitt slutmål.
<bamsefar> amelia: Inte alltid.
<bamsefar> Mina tar den billigaste.
<strobg> http://www.dustin.se/pd_5010587180.aspx <-- Vänta nu... kostar ett CHASSI så mycket? o_O
<amelia> ajjo..
<amelia> hahaha, ja..
<bamsefar> strobg: VAd tror du att det kostar? :)
<amelia> det är ju inte precis ett ATX-chassi för en p4. :P
<strobg> bamsefar: Låter som ett skämt om det bara är chassit.
<bamsefar> strobg: :)
<strobg> bamsefar: Jag kan inte tolka dina smileys nu... :(
<strobg> http://www.dustin.se/pd_5010412056.aspx <-- Detta är dyraste routern som Dustin har. Och den har bara 100 Mb/s...
<bamsefar> strobg: Dustin har inga roliga grejer. :/
<strobg> Vilka har roliga grejer?
<bamsefar> Inga med priser på internet.
<strobg> Ciscos nätbutik.
<strobg> "Du har 1 vara i korgen: 499,999:- exkl. moms!"
<strobg> =)
<strobg> Har jag fel när jag tror att Cisco typ är... att man betalar överpris för märket?
<bamsefar> Ja, det har du.
<amelia> strobg: http://www.dustin.se/pd_5010304638.aspx <- där har du några 10G portar till den också.
<strobg> Glip!
<strobg> Gillar att nätverkskortet är dyrare än ruttern. D
<strobg> Flera gånger, t.o.m.
<bamsefar> Nätverkskortet?
<bamsefar>  1OC768-DPSK/C            Cisco CRS-1 1xOC768 DPSK+ (C-band) DWDM PLIM                                                N/A           $560,000
<strobg> "Insticksmodulen"
<bamsefar> Det där är en PLIM till en Cisco CRS-1 med en port på.
<bamsefar> Från ciscos prislista.
<strobg> Var är den prislistan? Varför skulle de inte ha det online?
<bamsefar> strobg: Hehe, det funkar inte riktigt så. :)
<strobg> Varför gör det inte det?
<amelia> :)
<bamsefar> För att $random_dude inte behöver veta.
<bamsefar> strobg: Men vad vill du göra?
<bamsefar> strobg: Om du ger lite context så kan du få lite rimligare svar.
<strobg> Först och främst förstå hur det funkar på ett tekniskt plan, och få en någorlunda bra uppfattning om "prisbilden".
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Att driva en datahall?
<strobg> Snarare minidatahall för privat bruk, fast med riktigt bra prestanda.
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Redundans?
<bamsefar> Eller är det OK om det går ner?
<strobg> "Typ" OK. Inte OK egentligen, men absolut inte kritiskt på det sättet.
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Hur mycket bandbredd?
<bamsefar> Ska du ha det hemma?
<amelia> men alltså för eget bruk eller för att sälja plats? hemma eller har du någon vettig lokal?
<bamsefar> Snackar vi 100Mbps eller 100Gbps trafik?
<strobg> 1x 10 Gb/s känns ganska säker mot vilka slags attacker som helst, nästan. Hemma, ja, i brandskyddat rum i källare, typ.
<amelia> hur har du tänkt dig med kyla, ström o.s.v.?
<amelia> 10GB?!
<amelia> du tror inte du tar i lite i överkant med 10GB för ett hobbyprojekt?
<strobg> Gb!
<bamsefar> strobg: 10G är ganska mycket data.
<strobg> Ja, jag vet. Det är inte den faktiska datan utan att kunna ta emot en större attack.
<bamsefar> Ska du hosta något dumt?
<bamsefar> Eller varför rädd för DDoS?
<bamsefar> strobg: Har du svartfiber till din skrubb?
<strobg> Som sagt... försöker få en uppfattning om hur det funkar. Jag vet vad svartfiber är (oanvända fiberlinor som de kastade ner när de ändå höll på att gräva där eftersom snörena är billiga men gräva är svindyr), men har ingen som helst aning var de ligger i landet.
<strobg> Finns det att få en overlay-karta på Eniro.se/Hitta.se? :)
<EAG> det måste ju vara skitdyrt
<bamsefar> strobg: Hehe
<bamsefar> strobg: Det finns fiber överallt. :)
<strobg> "I flingor"...
<bamsefar> strobg: Du måste ha en fiber in i ditt hus.
<EAG> finns det inte en site för det där
<strobg> Ja, det fattar ag.
<strobg> *jag
<bamsefar> strobg: Men för priset det kostar att hyra svartfibern hem till dig kan du lika gärna köpa colocation.
<bamsefar> För jag antar att du bara ska ha nåt rack med burkar.
<strobg> Finns det för övrigt olika slags kapacitet på fiber, som det finns för nätverkssladdar?
<bamsefar> Det finns det, men inget du behöver fundera på.
<bamsefar> Du måste dock ha koll på hur lång den är och hur mycket dämpning osv.
<bamsefar> För att välja rätt optik.
<strobg> Colocation är helt uteslutet av en myriad anledningar. Och om man har råd vill man ju ändå ha det bästa.
<EAG> bli adopterad av peter lötberg istället
<Umeaboy> Hej! Var det länge sedan einand syntes här?
<bamsefar> strobg: Varför är det uteslutet?
<strobg> Vad snackar vi för begränsningar för olika slags fiber? Är de alltid "långt över 10 Gb/s styck"?
<bamsefar> strobg: Det känns som att du ska göra något dumt.
<bamsefar> Ja
<strobg> Nej, men andra gör dumma saker.
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Vilka andra?
<arand> Umeaboy: Jo han har typ sagt hej någon gång, men inte varit aktiv på ett år eller två verkar det som...
<strobg> Folk är lömska och otillförlitliga.
<bamsefar> Är du rädd att nån ska göra något dumt med dina burkar?
<bamsefar> När de står på colo.
<Umeaboy> arand: OK.
<strobg> Ja, som att stjäla datan, skicka iväg dem, o.s.v.
<bamsefar> Är du galen eller?
<amelia> haha
<larsemil> ingen co-lo leverantör skulle ju låta det hända. då är man ju körd.
<coobra> haha
<coobra> :D
<bamsefar> strobg: Köp colo av larsemil!
<coobra> strobg: är du kriminell ?
<strobg> Suck...
<larsemil> du kan få köpa svartfiber till min hall också. och få ett låst rack
<bamsefar> larsemil: Du kommer posta hela racket!
<amelia> hahaha
<larsemil> bamsefar: vad ger du för det?
<coobra> w t f :D
<bamsefar> larsemil: 50kr och en kebabpizza!
<bamsefar> larsemil: Och lite gratis cisco-konsulttid!
<amelia> bamsefar: äh va fan, va shysst nu, släng med en summit24 också. :P
<larsemil> nej men ärligt, alla mina kunder får leva med att jag då coh då tar backup på alla deras burkar på floppydisketter och delar ut på en skolgård i närheten
<bamsefar> Hahaha
<larsemil> ingen på en skola idag som vet vad en diskett är ändå. :D
<bamsefar> :D
<bamsefar> Hah, han har quittat.
<larsemil> aja då kan jag återgå till att måla huset, ville var med och mobba lite.
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> Jag försökte ju bara hjälpa honom.
<larsemil> jag med
<larsemil> till en början
<phibxr> goder afton.
<phibxr> har vi en social-kanal i stil med #ubuntu-dk-snak eller #ubuntu-social?
<larsemil> #ubuntu-se-offtopic kanske?
<Linda^> :o
<madbear> kanske det
<madbear> jag och Zambezi är socialia där
<arand> Tycker du inte den här kanalen är tillräckligt social ¬_¬
<madbear> vi kanske skulle skapa #ubuntu-se-träning iställlet
<larsemil> där vi kan träna på?
<D0minat0r> social träning?
<larsemil> vi är ju så sociala och snälla
<D0minat0r> humm har inte lyckats krascha servern ännu så jag tänkte mig sätta upp OpenLDAP hemma
<larsemil> inte en till... :D
<D0minat0r> ja men nu börjar dra mig mot TVn och xboxen igen nu när servern snurrar och bara gör sitt jobb
<rolfblidborg> Vann just en Bladserver på tradera! :D
<rolfblidborg> 300 buck =)
<D0minat0r> billigt
<D0minat0r> 36kr 2st sata kablar? :O
<rolfblidborg> http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/12205_div/12205_div.html#Technical Specifications
<D0minat0r> har icakassar fulla med sånt
<rolfblidborg> D0minat0r: Vill du bli av med något?
<D0minat0r> hehe
<D0minat0r> ligger i förrådet massa gamla minnen också
<D0minat0r> dock glömt bort hur mycket som finns kvar då en kompis var o rensade där
<rolfblidborg> Några minnen som passar till den servern jag länkade?
<D0minat0r> nee
<rolfblidborg> :(
<larsemil> är det där en bladserver? hade för mig det var en rackserver, men kan ha fel
<larsemil> sova
<maxjezy> ni som kör 11.04
<maxjezy> är ni nöjda?
<D0minat0r> jag är nöjd men jag bytte till ubuntu classic
<D0minat0r> kör inte unity
<maxjezy> vad förbättrades i 11.04 tycker du?
<D0minat0r> jag kan inte säga så mycket
<maxjezy> ja menar, allt jobb är väl typ unity?
<D0minat0r> gick ju över fårn windows :)
<maxjezy> ok
<D0minat0r> men jag gick äver helt på alla mina datorer nu
<D0minat0r> sånt intryck gjorde ubuntu på mig
<D0minat0r> körde unity på min mindre laptop och den kraschade rätt ofta
<D0minat0r> men efter att jag bytte till classic inte en enda krasch
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<amelia> *gäsp*
<xyzp> http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&=&q=ecasound.deb&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<xyzp> vad är det för skillnad på el  och perl?
<realubot> xyzp: ecasound.el -- An interface to Ecasound for GNU Emacs
<realubot> xyzp: "This package provides an interactive mode for running ecasound sessions from within Emacs"
<realubot> Ecasound för Emacs, om jag har fattat saken rätt.
<xyzp> realubot, tack
<xyzp> Va å såg nya pirate of the bay, en riktig dålig film
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-20
<whomee> jahaja
<Barre> morrn
<_sara_> du bor i lindingö? - anyone live in lidingö
<D0minat0r> morrn
<Coffe> hej
<HeMan> Morrn!
<D0minat0r> tjo
<lilleman72> morrn
<D0minat0r> humm om jag vill sammanställa statistik från iptables, ex vill lägga in kanske i sql databas o kunna söka där via ip och dylikt
<D0minat0r> finns det ntt färdigt program
<lilleman72> jag har smuxi på servern & jag har reggat mitt namn som lilleman|srv på den....men när jag har lagt /msg NickServ identify lilleman|srv...<PW> så kapar den och tar bort |...finns det ngn bättre irc till min kära ubuntu-server?
<D0minat0r> irssi?
<bamsefar> D0minat0r: Uhm, ska du ha iptables-data i en sql-databas?
<lilleman> Kan jag ha flera olika servrar åp den?
<D0minat0r> bamsefar: ja behövs inte vara i sql databas men jag vill kunna sammanställa och se informationen på ett mer begripligt sätt
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Vad vill du lagra?
<D0minat0r> ja på droppade så kanske man ska ha src, dest port, protokoll etc
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> En insert för varje anslutning?
<D0minat0r> har lite att göra
<bamsefar> Om du har lite trafik så kommer du ha sönder din databas.
<D0minat0r> ja de blir ju det nu när jag tänker efter så kommer det att bli rätt mycket
<D0minat0r> varje natt är det bruteforce försök fast nu med fail2ban är det mindre fårn samma ip
<bamsefar> Okej
<D0minat0r> har förstått nu att de måste vara samma script snorungarna kör
<D0minat0r> jobbigt ändå, undra om det varit så när man kört windows också? man blir ju mörkrädd så öppen som min windows varit :P
<coobra> D0minat0r: ufw deny ipadress
<D0minat0r> kör inte ufw
<misse-> D0minat0r: vill du få loggar från iptables eller vill du se felaktiga inloggningsförsök via ssh?
<D0minat0r> jag tänkte få droppade paket iptables och felaktiga inloggningsförsök
<D0minat0r> men nu när jag tänkter efter mer så verkar det som en ganska onödig grej
<D0minat0r> kanske bara hitta nånting som notifierar mig om en o samma IP adress jävlas med mig hela tiden
<misse-> logwatch kan sammanställa såna loggar åt dig
<misse-> och du kan få den att bara titta på fail2ban t.ex.
<misse-> jag har ställt min fail2ban att banna IPn i ett dygn efter ETT felaktigt försök mot sshn
<D0minat0r> jag vet inte va min var på tror den låg nu på 36000
<D0minat0r> jo logwatch, läst om de men glömt bort
<HeMan> D0minat0r: ulogd kan skriva i databas
<HeMan> D0minat0r: man drar igång ulogd och sätter ULOG som target på sina iptables-regler för att välja vad som ska dit
<D0minat0r> ska kolla upp båda
<HeMan> D0minat0r: det finns ju annars DenyHosts om du vill automatiskt filtrera scriptkiddies som försöker ta sig in på dina maskiner
<misse-> HeMan: fail2ban verkar göra ungefär samma sak, fast för fler tjänster än ssh
<HeMan> misse-: jo
<HeMan> misse-: jag har dock bara kört denyhosts
<misse-> ah ok
<D0minat0r> har också lagt in ip adresser jag sett kommit tillbaka efter fail2ban tiden gått ut in i denyhosts
<D0minat0r> manuellt då
<misse-> /etc/deny.hosts eller vad den heter?
<D0minat0r> jo
<D0minat0r> DenyHosts syncar ju data från användarna för att se ip nummer som försöker komma åt system mycket
<D0minat0r> brukar ni ändra standard porten för ssh?
<misse-> ja
<misse-> men vissa arbetsgivare släpper bara ut ssh över port 22
<misse-> tyvärr
<misse-> annars blir man av med massvis av kidsen, typ alla. genom att köra på ickestandard
<D0minat0r> jo man skulle ju bli av med dm i alla fall
<D0minat0r> inte för att jag tror dom tar sig in ändå utan en godkänd nyckel
<D0minat0r> går ju inte att logga in med lösenord på min ssh
<misse-> bästa sättet att skydda sig I guess. Jag har lite otekniska användare dock, så jag kör på lösenord.
<kodein> OTP <3
<Barre> har du något bra förslag på OTP-lösning för ssh?
<kodein> OPIE
<Barre> för det ena utesluter inte det andra : cert+OTP <3
<kodein> nä, precis.
<kodein> skrev ett litet blogginlägg om S/KEY och OPIE för ett par år sen: http://busk.blogs.lysator.liu.se/2009/05/27/skey-autenticering-med-opie/
<misse-> tufft :D
<D0minat0r> humm finns det en motsvarighet till winSCP för ubuntu?
<misse-> filezilla
<misse-> eller så kan du iof köra ssh:// eller sshfs:// via nautilus
<D0minat0r> jo via nautlisu kan jag men ska lägga upp åt en blocket.se surfare
<D0minat0r> han ska bara kunna veta vilket program han ska använda :P
<Barre> kodein: tack
<D0minat0r> men klarar filezilla av login med rsa nyckel?
<D0minat0r> hittade
<Coffe> Skönt med fredag :)
<kodein> gotta get down on friday
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/e-handeln-fortsatter-oka_6181847.svd
<realubot> Starta E-handel.
<realubot> Be rich, do Open Source.
<kodein> ???, profit profit
<kodein> du ska alltid ta profit
<realubot> kodein: Hur gjorde Skyttelvärd? Först tjänade han stålar, then he went Open Source.
<realubot> kodein: Usama bin Ubot uppmanar dig att tjäna pengar och därefter satsa på Open Source.
<kodein> open source is missing the point.
<realubot> Du ska ju inte tjäna pengar på Open Source utan på något annat innan och därefter satsa på Open Source. Som Skyttelvärd gjorde innan han blev Mr Ubuntu.
<xyzp> hej
<lilleman72> xyzp hej
<xyzp> lilleman72, går det bra med din burk å så? jag har massa knas
<lilleman72> xyzp beror på vad du menar
<lilleman72> med OS går det kanon
<lilleman72> men inte med mi L2Jserver
<lilleman72> :P
<lilleman72> xyzp vad för knas har du?
<xyzp> ok, du behöver ingen server nu, du kan lägga de i microsofts moln :-p
<lilleman72> xyzp jo men det tar mer på cpu
<lilleman72> har bara en celeron
<lilleman72> soket 478
<CasperN> hej! hur många hatar facebook här?
<lilleman72> CasperN varför hata?
<CasperN> skriv "like"
<lilleman72> ett väldigt starkt ord
<CasperN> de är onda dåliga och de äger allt ditt material?
<CasperN> räcker inte det?
<CasperN> iaf har ni sett http://www.mycube.com/
<lilleman72> men det är ju en egen fråga man ska ta ställning till om man reggar sig
<CasperN> fick private beta mail idag, hade mer eller mindre glömt av att jag skrev upp mig för något år sedan
<CasperN> iaf det är ett litet intressant projekt iaf
<xyzp> ok, har uppdateringsproblem
<CasperN> man som användare har nämligen lite "rättigheter"
<CasperN> http://www.mycube.com/charter.html
<CasperN> http://www.dagensmedia.se/nyheter/dig/article2509998.ece
<CasperN> lite äldre artikel om det
<CasperN> men helt klart intressant ur ett bättre perspektiv än facebook
<lilleman72> man kan ju inte välja språket
<lilleman72> det e negativt
<cHarNe2> CasperN: diaspora?
<CasperN> cHarNe2: inte hört talas om det
<CasperN> men ser ut att vara något liknande
<CasperN> frågan är om dessa tjänster kommer ta fart, eller om folks okunskap bara kommer få facebook att fortsätta växa?
<CasperN> folk behöver ju uppenbarligen sociala medier, men varför ska de behöva ge bort all info?
<cHarNe2> CasperN: kommer ta fart? det är upp till _dig_ http://diasp.org/
<CasperN> jag personligen är imot att använda tjänster som facebook mycube och alla andra, jag till och med ogillar linked in
<CasperN> men jag ser dock hellre att mina vänner blir mer medvetna om vad de håller på med innan de laddar upp hela sitt liv till facebook
<CasperN> jag är grafiker och känner såklart många grafiker, att de ska t.ex ge bort allt de jobbat med genom att ladda upp det på facebook är ju galet, även om jag tvivlar att facebook skulle använda materialet.
<realubot> CasperN: mycube ja. HÃ¥lstens projekt.
<compaq> http://www.pasteall.org/21806
<CasperN> slog mig att jag inte hade en aning om när jag faktiskt registrerade intesse för det, eller varför
<compaq> kan någon kolla den
<compaq> temp3, är det CPU?
<compaq> CasperN, vilket?
<CasperN> mycube
<maxjezy1> typ som dropbox?
<CasperN> tror det var i något samband med freedombox jag upptäckte det, men jag la väl inte större vikt i att bry mig då jag inte har något större intresse för sociala medier
<CasperN> nja, mer som facebook
<CasperN> diaspora ser ganska likt ut
<maxjezy1> ok, diaspora har ja läst om
<maxjezy1> jag koplade ur cpu fläkten och satte in en vanlig fläkt iställe
<maxjezy1> sån där stor
<maxjezy1> hoppas inte datorn brinner nu
<CasperN> är väl som alltid, stora dumma massan visar vägen, och nu har de bestämmt att de ska gilla facebook
<maxjezy1> cpu fläkten speeda upp så jävligt
<maxjezy1> *gilla*
<CasperN> precis
<maxjezy1> i hate it
<CasperN> skapas ju ett nytt pidginspråk i stora kretsar som facebook, otroligt att det finns så stort behov för tjänsten
<CasperN> folk gillar väl bekvämligheten att spionera på varandra
<maxjezy1> jopp
<CasperN> men det ska man väl kunna få göra utan att ett företag ska behöva äga materialet
<maxjezy1> it's a conspiracy
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqggW08BWO0
<maxjezy1> någonstans avsäger man sig all egendom och säljer sig själv till djävulen
<CasperN> det roliga med denna videon är att det varken spelar roll om det är sant eller inte
<CasperN> det är ju så ändå
<Barre> det var väl det bästa marknadsbesluten i världshistorien när de bytte namn på Echelon till Facebook
<HeMan> ska jag se om jag hittar länken till vilka sponsorer facebook har
<CasperN> haha
<HeMan> har för mig att FBI är en av dom...
<D0minat0r> Barre: haha
<CasperN> se länken :)
<maxjezy1> använder man falskt namn och bild så är man säker
<maxjezy1> men folk väljer att använda sina egna namn och posta allt om sina liv
<maxjezy1> dumb ass fuckers
<Barre> men det är väl själva grejjen... om ingen hade rätt namn vad är vitsen med det då?
<maxjezy1> vad hände med nicknames och privatliv
<CasperN> spelar iof mindre roll, den som vill veta något om någon kan ju alltid ta reda på det ändå
<D0minat0r> man ska vara medveten om att allt man lägger på nätet är inte privat nån mera
<CasperN> man bör dock vara medveten om rättigheterna till materialet
<D0minat0r> ja klart
<CasperN> att dina bilder ges bort till facebook t.ex
<CasperN> att de har rätt att sälja dem vidare mm
<maxjezy1> jag postar ändå bara copyrightade bilder som någon kändis äger
<CasperN> hehe
<maxjezy1> facialbook
<maxjezy1> right in your face they will cum
<D0minat0r> men innan vi har system liknande dispora måste installation vara mycket enklare att göra på sin egen dator
<D0minat0r> ingen svensson kommer att använda diaspora så länge installationen ser ut som den gör
<CasperN> ingen svensson kommer någonsin läsa en EULA och förstå vad som står där heller
<D0minat0r> nej inte det heller
<D0minat0r> försökte pränta in det i skallen på mitt EX men svaret man får av alla men är ju facebook dom e så stora så dom kan inte göra nått utan att skapa rubriken
<kodein> folk är idioter, så varför vill ni leka sociala nätverk med dem?
<D0minat0r> rubriker*
<CasperN> lite som folk som laddade upp bilder med CC licens på flickr och blev galna när de såg ett reklamföretag använda bilderna
<CasperN> vad fan förväntar de sig?
<kodein> vilken CC-licens?
<kodein> är det NC så har de ju rätt att klaga.
<kodein> reklamföretag borde ju dessutom veta vilka regler som gäller för ex. modellrelease
<CasperN> flickr har creative commons licens om man vill dela bilderna, många är inte medvetna om licensformer, och blir då sura när folk faktiskt använder materialet till ekonomisk viining, trots att användarna ställt upp på det i okunskap
<Barre> Creative Commons förbjuder inte att verket används i kommersiellt syfte, faktum är att en av licensformerna i CC utryckligen uttalar att det är ok.. så det gäller att välja rätt CC :P
<CasperN> precis
<CasperN> och jag syftade på folks okunskap om det
<CasperN> och ovilja att läsa användarvilkor
<Barre> ahhh....
<Barre> läser inte vad ni skriver, jag bara spyr ut mina åsikter :O
<CasperN> var ett fall med ett reklamföretag som gjorde allt rätt dvs
<D0minat0r> undra hur många som använder diaspora hittils?
<CasperN> men idioten som laddade upp i blindo fattade ju inget såklart
<kodein> defaultinställningen på flickr är ju all rights reserved, så isf har ju han aktivt bytt
<CasperN> så var det inte förr
<CasperN> men helt rätt
<Barre> undrar dock rent allmänt om det är möjligt att ändra cc-licens i efterhand? Låt mig säga att en bild/text släpps under cc-by och så visar det sig att bilden/texten blir omåttligt populär och skaparen ändrar till cc-by-nc-nd, hur hanteras detta?
<Barre> förmodligen står detta någonstans, men kanske någon vet rakt upp och ner
<CasperN> kan du nog inte
<CasperN> du kan ju ta bort den, och ersätta den med en "ny bild"
<Barre> och det är ordet "nog" i den meningen jag vill sudda ut ;P
<CasperN> men har den spridits så är den ju redan fri att fortsätta spridas
<CasperN> dock kan du alltid göra en ändring och sätta en ny licensform på bilden
<CasperN> på nya bilden dvs
<CasperN> men gammalt cc material förblir såklart cc
<kodein> om den inte är ND redan då
<Barre> åt andra hållet då? cc-by-nc-nd -> cc-by
<arand> Barre: Om man väl har mottagit bilden har den mottagits under den licens som är given, och kan i fallet CC ges vidare till vem som helst under liknande villkor, så vistt kan man omlicensiera, men man kommer aldrig åt det man redan licensierat till folk.
<CasperN> men en annan användar får i sin tur sprida materialet utan upphovsmannans tillkännagivande
<arand> No-Derivs kan fortfarande spridas, bara inte ändras
<Barre> arand: låter klokt. Men om jag inte gör någon förändring i materialet så är det ju stört omöjligt att bevisa att de fått materialet innan den mer restrektiva licensen sattes, eller ligger bevisbördan på upphovsmannen. Att han tvingas bevisa att de laddat ner materialet från by-nc-nd vertionsen
<arand> Jag skulle hoppas att så är fallet, och det enklaste är ju att ändra materialet på något minimalt sett för att indikera detta.
<Barre> det är klurigt det här med upphovsrätt och licensiering... :)
<Barre> en kopp kaffe på detta och en tupplur kanske
<D0minat0r> tupplur? mitt på dagen heh
<CasperN> blir nog alltid ord mot ord, finns alltid fall där man kommer kunna ändra licensformen och alla tecken på att det någonsin varit under ett CC licens, för att hävda stöld av material
<arand> Problemet är att det skapar missförstånd, CC är bra på det sättet add de har förenklade förklaringar medföljande..
<CasperN> handlar om ärlighet och bäst advokat i slutändan
<arand> Jag tror att om Användaren kan bevisa att upphovsrättsmannen någon gång inom en tidsperiod då användaren kan ha fått tag i materialet distribuerade detta, i det skick som användarens kopia är, under en licens som användaren kan uppvisa en kopia av, då behöver nog distributören mycket starka bevis å det motsatta..
<arand> Men samtidigt, mycket av detta har inte prövats i rätt än..
<Barre> det varnligaste är nog ialla fall att material släpps under en restrektiv licens för att öppnas mer under materialets livslängd, än tvärt om
<Barre> så det är möjligt att det är en icke-fråga
<Coffe> Barre,  har du kommit igång med prosmos än ?
<Coffe> %/s/x
<Barre> om du menar proxmox så är svaret nej, ett nytt jobb har kommit ivägen
<arand> Att försöka på det ena eller andra sättet stänga verk under mer eller mindre öppna license är inte ovanligt, och inte speciellt svårt. Detta görs ju exempelvis om man skulle omlicensiera ett BSD-verk till GPL, eller proprietärt (Apple), det kan ju inte göras utan att man gör en substantiell förändring av verket dock (om man inte äger orginalcopyright)... Man följer ju föregående öppna licens, bara extrarestriktioner lagd
<Barre> arand: du har givetvis rätt... tänkte inte på det.
<CasperN> men en omlicensering påverkar ju inte grundmaterialet och grundlicenset iaf
<CasperN> utan ändrat verk
<CasperN> sen är det ju ett jävla dumt tankesätt att på efterhand "ifall det blir populärt" bestämma sig att ändra licensfomern till mer restriktivt
<CasperN> skulle dock inte förvåna mig om det förekommer
<amelia> *gäsp*
<D0minat0r> "Need help setting up Diaspora Pod running Ubuntu Server 2010"
<Barre> jaha, har man beställt en ny bil..
<D0minat0r> har jag missat nån version av ubuntu? :P
<D0minat0r> du som skulle ta en kaffe o tupplur beställde istället en bil..hehe
<CasperN> en bil, fyfan, miljömördare!
<CasperN> :)
<CasperN> nej, jag är bara avundsjuk :d
<CasperN> allt jag har råd med är algrens bilar
<CasperN> iof inget fel på dem
<D0minat0r> jag hämtade en pärla igår, volvo 242 GL förgasar modell...
<Barre> kör på gas... vilket, om man får tro reklamen, förbättrar miljön för varje mil jag kör ;P
<maxjezy> GAS?
<maxjezy> som i engelska
<D0minat0r> jag körde 242 helt standard förra sommaren på 80% etanol
<Barre> :O beräknat leveransdatum... 2/11-2011 wtf!!!!
<D0minat0r> dom kanske bygger efter beställning? :P
<Barre> men... de behöver väl inte bryta malmen på beställning...
<D0minat0r> :D
<Coffe> någon som testat köra drbd på virt eth
<xyzp> Imf-chefen Kan, är åtalad
<cHarNe2> någon här som kör egen mailserver? (opensource)
<D0minat0r> cHarNe2: jag har DOvecote som imap server
<D0minat0r> getmail4 som hämtar mail från mitt pop konto till servern
<D0minat0r> har ännu konfat sendmail
<D0minat0r> inte*
<cHarNe2> D0minat0r: ok, funkar DOvecote bra då?
<D0minat0r> jag har inte märkt av nått som skulle krångla, hade lite problem att få autentisering att fungera men fick hjälp utifrån att ställa in så man logga in med sina uppgifter som man har på servern
<Barre> dovecot+postfix = <3
<D0minat0r> hade tänkt ihelg att ordna upp sendmail och peka om min ena domän helt hem, mail delen i alla fall
<D0minat0r> kanske nå spamskydd också
<D0minat0r> vet inte om man behöver köra virus scan på mailen?
<Coffe> ser inte fram mot att igen sätta upp min mail mot ldap igen
<D0minat0r> har mycket på min todo list :P
<HeMan> Coffe: kör du med någon LDAP-klient i din mobil?
<D0minat0r> jag ser framemot dagen då jag gjort en grej för mycket och allt kraschar hehe
<HeMan> D0minat0r: det är roligare när man knäcker någon annans prylar för att man gjort rätt själv...
<HeMan> D0minat0r: vi knäckte hela LDAP-miljön när vi smällde igång jobb på ett beräkningskluster
<D0minat0r> :)
<D0minat0r> min kompis menar jag gjorde nått fel på servern då den fungerade efter 1 timme som fullgod gateway i mitt nät
<D0minat0r> han menade på att datorer ska ALLTID jävlas spela roll vad man gör
 * Barre tycker att det är läskigt när det fungerar på en gång, det brukar nämligen betyda att felen inte är synliga Oo
<D0minat0r> haha du också :P jag som tänkte se på fan jag lyckades göra allt rätt på en gång..
<D0minat0r> enda jag fått bråka med var att lära mig IPTABLES och dovecot
<Coffe> HeMan, nej
<Coffe> hur tar man bort en mjukraid ?
<HeMan> Coffe: enklast är att formatera om
<Coffe> HeMan,  jag vill få bort den från systemet.
<Coffe> har en som heter md_d2
<HeMan> Coffe: med mdadm ska du kunna stänga av en raid och ta bort den
<Coffe> HeMan,  ok, så konstigt. har en som jag inte alls känner igen
<HeMan> Coffe: ser du den i /proc/mdstat?
<Coffe> ja
<Coffe> nu är den borta
<Coffe> lyckades ta bort disken
<Barre> tjenis DanielHolm
<DanielHolm> tjenare
<DanielHolm> allt väl?
<Barre> fredag, trummar fingrarnra i bordet och väntar på att kunna gå hem.. lyckades rensa skrivbordet på påbörjade jobb till lunch och har inte riktigt lust att starta något nytt som måste vila under helgen, själv då?
<DanielHolm> haha, okej. verkar som ett gött jobb?
<DanielHolm> det är fint. öppnat en kall öl och ska göra några småjobb. klinkat lite på gitarren
<Barre> kall öl.... <homer>mmmmmmm beeeeer</homer>
<DanielHolm> haha, indeed
<DanielHolm> gött att ha den möjligheten, måste jag säga
<Markslap> Guiness Draught här.
<delhage> Guinness
<DanielHolm> det lät inte dumt!
<DanielHolm> jag fick nöja mig med ölen som grannen kom förbi med häromdagen
<delhage> http://thebeattitude.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/1628guinness-rainbow.jpg
<delhage> "i slutet av regnbågen finns..."
<Barre> delhage: grym!
<delhage> :)
<DanielHolm> oj
<aron_work_> någon som har koll på att köra fiber mellan switchar och användandet av mini-gbic adapter för detta?
<aron_work_> Brukar det vara fula proprietära lösningar som är väldigt vendorspefica eller kan det tänkas att random mini-gbic transceiver går att plugga i t.ex. en hp procurve 1810G?
<Markslap> DanielHolm: Haha
<Markslap> delhage: *
<Markslap> Menad ejag. :)
<Markslap> Har sett några sådana där lastbilar, helt sjukt med tunnor.
<Markslap> Även en tankbil med Guiness där tanken är formad som en jättestor Guiness-burk.
<Barre> om jag inte missminner mig så har 1810-24G support för Gigabit-SX, LX, LH, men uttalat enbart HP-branded, vad som är tekniskt möjligt vet jag ej aron_work_
<aron_work_> Barre, ok, tackar
<aron_work_> Får väl om inte annat testa beställa adaptrar och testa :)
<Barre> aron_work_: vänta 2 sec, har länken här snart...
<aron_work_> fula var bara att de enda som inte var löjligt överprisade (typ 30 lök) enbart listade hpswitchar som inte var procurve 1810G
<Barre> aron_work_: det står i supportmatrisen, might work... http://bizsupport2.austin.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/c02605446/c02605446.pdf
<aron_work_> Barre, tackar
<aron_work_> tack för infon också
<xyzp> Uppdatering av Flashplayer kräver iceweasel
<Flygisoft> Någon som vet om man kan dölja filer på något sätt i pure-ftpd?
<HakanS> Kan någon OP ändra topic för kanalen?
<HakanS> Ta bort info om valet och ändra mötesdag till den 25/5.
<Coffe> Snart hem å plugga ihop stereon
* amelia changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin för att klistra in http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | Möte 25/5 kl 20:30 i #ubuntu-se-mote
<HakanS> amelia: Tack
<bittin> http://s8.secondstreams.com:8888/listen.pls
<maxjezy2> Hej alla glada
<maxjezy2> någon som vill hjälpa mig?
<maxjezy2> 05:04.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] (rev 05)
<maxjezy2> det får jag ut på lspci
<maxjezy2> det är mitt tvkort
<maxjezy2> jag har koplat in sladd
<maxjezy2> men får ingen bild
<maxjezy2> och inget ljud
<maxjezy2> och ingen signal verkar det som heller
<maxjezy2> hur ser jag om ubuntu har drivrutinerna?
<realubot> maxjezy2: Inget stöd i Linux för kortet?
<maxjezy2> realubot, är det ett påstående eller en fråga?
<realubot> maxjezy2: lsmod
<realubot> SÃ¥ set du vilka moduler du har laddade iag.
<realubot> *iaf
<realubot> maxjezy2: Det är ett påstående och en misstanke.
<realubot> *fråga eller misstande, menar jag.
<realubot> Jag vet inte om du har drivisar men misstänker att det är felet.
<maxjezy2> v4l2_common            15431  3 tuner,cx8800,cx88xx
<realubot> maxjezy2: "On the terminal I've typed "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/plTV" and then entered the following line "options cx88xx card=27 tuner=65 i2c_scan=1", saved, rebooted and the card started working just fine with tvtime! =)"
<realubot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844941
<maxjezy2> måste man starta om?!?!??!
<realubot> maxjezy2: Om du ändrar i moduler så kanske...
<realubot> Markslap: Hold youtr horses: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/115719
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 115719 in linux "CX23880 PCI Video and Audio Decoder driver not autoloaded" [Low,Fix released]
<realubot> maxjezy: Du alltså.
<realubot> "Re-inserting the cx88xx module via modprobe with card=4 as an argument corrects the problem. I'm not sure how to fix this permanently:
<realubot> sudo modprobe cx88xx card=4"
<realubot> Tycker att det borde göra så att kortet fungerar?
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Conexant_CX2388x
<maxjezy2> nu vill inte tvtime starta
<maxjezy2> i sverige är det PAL väl?
<maxjezy2> eller är det PAL-N
<realubot> Ja, PAL.
<realubot> PAL iaf, PAL-N vet jag inte.
<D0minat0r> nån som har erfarenhet av minecraft server på ubuntu?
<gorgo> I'm rock :D
<Linda^> I'm awesome!
<gorgo> :P
<maxjezy2> har virtualbox stöd för usbminnen?
<maxjezy2> i windows
<kodein> den mindre fria virtualbox ska väl ha
<maxjezy2> jag behöver göra ett windows xp install minne
<maxjezy2> men hittar inga program i linux för att skapa dessa
<maxjezy2> så tänkte om ja installerar xp i virtualbox och gör minnet från det
<maxjezy2> ?!
<D0minat0r> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<D0minat0r> tack för den då
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja.
<realubot> maDet har det stöd för om man aktiverar det. Åtminstone i VirtualBox version som du installerar från deras förråd.
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<realubot> Under rubriken: Debian-based Linux distributions
<realubot> Adda förrådet och adda nyckeln.
<realubot> I vbox: Settings -> USB
<realubot> As simple as that.
 * realubot anmäler alla i kanalen till op för passivitet.
<cHarNe2> damn
<cHarNe2> någon här som kör asterisk?
<realubot> Nah, bara obelix.
<realubot> Hoho
<cHarNe2> realubot: nice, blir det bra kvalite på dom samtalen? :P
<realubot> Nej, inte så värst.
<cHarNe2> realubot: ok, då får jag köra asterisk ändå :)
<realubot> PÃ¥ egen risk.
<cHarNe2> realubot: dagens vistare
<arand> *obelisk
<realubot> Ja, haha.
<virtuald> va någon häromdan i kanalen tror jag som sa att det kostade 300 att skicka en halvpall med dhl, hur får man såna priser?
<realubot> virtuald: Vad ska du skicka?
<realubot> Det låter ju sjukt billigt ju.
<Kirill^> Ingen som vet hur jag löser att min gamla krysslåda inte kan hitta utdelningarna på min Ubuntu server?! =/
<virtuald> en flyttkartong
<virtuald> hade jag tänkt
<realubot> Jaha.
<D0minat0r> Kirill^: jag var då tvungen att köra med samba sharing från min ubuntu till krysslåda
<D0minat0r> och jag var tvungen att specifiera sökvägen direkt kunde inte browsa mig fram
<johanbr> vad är en krysslåda?
<cHarNe2> D0minat0r: jar har _alltid_ problem när jag sysslar med samba
<cHarNe2> johanbr: xbox
<johanbr> aha :)
<D0minat0r> cHarNe2: enda problemet jag har med samma hemma är att när jag kopierar över filer till servern via samba så dör allt annat förutom kopieringen men det är säkert min switch som stockas igen
<D0minat0r> samma = samba
<Kirill^> D0minat0r: > Dessvärre så fungerar varken samba eller shares-admin för mig så värst bra =/
<realubot> Sovkanal...
<Kirill^> Ohjaa :)
<cHarNe2> oj, nån som inte riktigt hade 'KISS' metoden i åtanke nät dom gjorde asterisk :S 99 conf-filer
<recharge> hej
<recharge> jag skulle vilja ha hjälp med en grej
<recharge> jag är ny på ubuntu och tänkte jag skulle få mailen via evolution.. det funkar bra.. men problem med att skicka
<Philip5> fråga på så kanske någon kan hjälpa
<recharge> hur gör jag?
<recharge> jag har uppgifter om mitt live.se konto  pop3 och smtp  men det funkar inte
<Philip5> ställ in inställnignar för smtp från din internetleverantör i
<Philip5> då är det något knas i dina inställningar
<recharge> hur då menar du? jag är inte van vid e-post klienter eller vad det heter men tänkte nu att det skulle underlätta hanteringen av mail lite
<spacebug-> Utgående e-postserver: smtp.bredband.net
<spacebug-> Port som ska användas: 25 (port 465 användning av SSL)
<recharge> oh fasen ska jag ha utgående smtp.bredband.net?  det gäller ett hotmail live konto
<spacebug-> ofta tillåter bara en ISP att man använder deras smtp-server
<recharge> ok jag provar
<coobra> cpispar !!!
<realubot> Smidigaste sättet att överföra filer från en PC till en Andoid utan att ansluta via wifi?
<realubot> USB?
<realubot> Blåtand?
<realubot> Lödkolv?
<coobra> släng den hårt på hddn du ska ha infon på eller tvärtom
<spacebug-> definitivt lödkolv
<spacebug-> jag skulle nog dock ta usb om inte wifi fanns tillgängligt
<spacebug-> eller mail
<spacebug-> beror på storleken och antalet filer
<coobra> storleken spelar lite roll
<recharge> se på fasen - det funkar
<realubot> spacebug-: Mhm, mail är ju inte så dumt faktiskt.
<recharge> tack så mycket
<realubot> Eller dropbox, typ.
<spacebug-> mm
<realubot> Nja, storleken har väl betydelse?
<spacebug-> alt sprend
<realubot> Mailen får inte vara mer än en viss storlek?
<realubot> sprend?
<realubot> http://sprend.com/
<realubot> Aha.
<spacebug-> mm
<spacebug-> eller sätta upp en egen webserver på datorn (om man inte redan har det)
<realubot> webbserver = security issue.
<coobra> haha
<coobra> :D
<coobra> realubot: att du ens orkar vara på internet :D
<realubot> Det är ju en säkerhetsrisk.
<spacebug-> det är allting
<realubot> Aja, sprend duger gott.
<coobra> realubot: det du gör nu är en säkerhetsrisk
<realubot> irc?
<coobra> surfar
<coobra> ircar
<realubot> Ja.
<coobra> mailar
<coobra> +++
<coobra> :D
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Big security issue.
<realubot> Om jag säger Android-lur + pdf-filer. Vad säger ni då?
<realubot> Läsa pdf-filer på Android-lur.
<realubot> Bra eller anus?
<coobra> shit kolla
<coobra> se vad som sker
<coobra> :D
<realubot> Nej, för farligt.
<realubot> Om en lur har 6h samtalstid, vad innebär det i tid för att skriva mail, läsa pdf-fil osv?
<realubot> 10h, 50h?
<speakman> funkar bra att läsa pdf på android
<speakman> men kanske inte nödvändigtvis fullt kompatibelt med adobes prylar
<speakman> men det är ju å andra sidan inte evince heller
<D0minat0r> error: symbol not found: 'grub_env_export'
<D0minat0r> någon som har lite råd att ge? :)
<D0minat0r> ja nu ska rummet dö helt plötsligt? :P
<speakman> realubot: leka med luren = halva samtalstiden. Minst.
<speakman> realubot: samtalstid är inte riktigt den mest förbrukande faktorn längre
 * spacebug- köpte två extrabatterier + laddare på ebay. Använder telefonen för att streama musik på jobbet
<realubot> speakman: Jasså? Drar det mer batterier att hoppa runt i navigeringen än att snacka i telefånen?
<spacebug-> det som drar mest batteri är skärmen
<lilleman72> sitter och kolla lite på teman till 11.04..på address http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/05/top-6-ubuntu-1104-themes-to-make-natty.html
<lilleman72> när man kör dom tar inte det mer ramminne?
<lilleman72> och cpukraft?
<realubot> Det tror jag inte att det gör-
<realubot> Det är nog inte så farligt.
<realubot> Det är ju mest varianter på originaltemat.
<lilleman72> som sagt har jag bara en celeron med 1,5 gig ram
<realubot> Och är det inte grafikkortet som bord bli mest anstängt om dom nu drar mer resurser?
<lilleman72> har ett Gforce 2Mx 440 i med 64 mb ram
<realubot> 64MB?
<realubot> Gammalt kort då.
<realubot> lilleman72: Om vanliga Unity flyter på så tycker jag att dina teman borde göra det också. Unity använder ju 3d-effekter.
<realubot> Så jag tror inte det blir något problem om Unity fungerar som det är nu.
<realubot> lilleman72: Du kan ju köra kommandot: top
<realubot> Och kolla vad CPU, load och memory ligger på lite då och då och sedan prova lite andra teman och se om du märker någon skillnad.
<realubot> Jag vågar inte lova något.
<D0minat0r> fan att man skulle gå köra upgrade till 11.04
<realubot> Mhm.
<realubot> Börja lära sig Unity.
<D0minat0r> nee Grub Rescue >
<D0minat0r> för mig :S
<D0minat0r> ska testa med 10.10 live cd o fixa om de går
<realubot> Jag har aldrig gjort upgrade. Jag gör alltid clean install.
<lilleman72> D0minat0r så fort den kom ut hade jag den :P
<lilleman72> realubot okey...en fråga nu (som vanligt...=) ) hur startar jag om mitt "skrivbord?"
<lilleman72> äsch jag rebootar
<lilleman72> har en del annat som ska rensas från minnet
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<recharge> på tal om 3d effekter.. jag hade ubuntu 10.10 ett tag förut och där kunde jag ställa in 3d skrivbord.. verkar inte funka i 11.04 bara..
<recharge> jag kommer helt enkelt inte åt att aktivera det
<recharge> någon som vet hur jag ska göra?
<recharge> det är ju rätt fräckt :)
<lilleman72> recharge har du kollat så du har installerat den saken om drivrutinerna?
<lilleman72> jag fick precis den saken & jag installerade den
<arand> samt compizconfig-settings-manager
<recharge> njae det vet jag inte.. det har jag nog inte gjort då?
<lilleman72> nu rebootar lilleman
<recharge> vad heter saken jag ska installera?
<lilleman72> det har med nvidia att göra
<arand> recharge: Kolla i hårdvaruväljaren eller vad den heter vad du har för drivisar installerade/att installera
<lilleman72> så hette det
<lilleman72> :D
<arand> "additional drivers" i UK-version
<arand> recharge: men du borde få resultatet om du söker på "jockey" oavsett vilken locale du har
<recharge> jag kollade under hårdvarudrivrutiner och där säger den att den inte är aktiverad.. men det har jag försökt att göra flera ggr
<recharge> jockey?
<arand> Och den kan inte aktiveras?
<recharge> jo.. jag gör det nu
<recharge> men har gjort det x antal ggr
<recharge> och det verkar inte funka
<recharge> kanske är något litet jag glömt?
<arand> jockey-gtk=addtitional drivers=drivrutinsväljaren(ellernågotsånt)
<arand> recharge: Vad händer när du gör detta?
<D0minat0r> jahaja hur fan ska jag ta mig in i systemet nu
<recharge> jag aktiverar den och den märkeras som aktiverad, men sedan när jag ska ställa in 3d skrivbord i 'utseende' så kommer jag inte åt det
<arand> D0minat0r: "LiveCD reinstall grub"
<recharge> den finns helt enkelt inte där
<arand> recharge: Måste vanligtvis reboota emellanåt
<recharge> det fanns där i 10.10 men inte i 11.04
<recharge> har gjort det arand
<arand> recharge: Och som sagt, Unity kör med compiz som default, kör den compiz?
<D0minat0r> fick inget snt val
<D0minat0r> bara try ellr install
<arand> D0minat0r: Då väljer man try..
<D0minat0r> jepp är inne i systemet
<recharge> vet inte riktigt vad compiz är.. jag installerade 11.04 för några veckor sedan och har inte gjort något med det typ.. så det är väl default antar jag
<arand> mount /dev/sdXY /mnt
<recharge> jag är en riktig nybörjare på det här som ni kanske märker
<Kirill^> Gaaah! Hur i hela fridens namn får jag in nyaste samba releasen på servern... Den som finns via källorna är ju flera versioner för gammal =/
<arand> D0minat0r: sen "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdX"
<arand> D0minat0r: Ersätt XY efter behag
<arand> Kirill^: 1. Behöver du det nyaste? 2. Finns det i PPA? Unstable? 3. ad är problemet när du kompilerar?
<recharge> arand: jag vet inte om den kör compiz.. behövs den för 3d skrivbord och hur får jag in den isf?
<arand> recharge: Har du fönsterlist till vänster?
<recharge> ja
<arand> recharge: Då kör du compiz+unity och har 3D-acceleration aktiverad för tillfället
<D0minat0r> mount /dev/hårdiskid/root /mnt?
<arand> recharge: Som jag sade tidigare: compizconfig-settings-manager
<arand> D0minat0r: Nej
<recharge> jo men det jag menar med 3 d skrivbord är när fönstrena är som gummi och rör sig häftigt när man flyttar de och minimerar/maximerar
<D0minat0r> exakt som du skrev då?
<arand> D0minat0r: Byt X och Y efter behag.
<D0minat0r> sda1 mena du så?
<arand> D0minat0r: exemplevis, om detta är din "/" som även innehållet /boot
<Kirill^> arand: > Har problem med att få min Xbox att ansluta till min Ubuntu Server... Ser utdelningarna, men kommer inte åt dem. =/ Och tar jag från en Windowsmaskin så måste jag ange user/pass, och även om jag matar rätt så är det fel!
<Kirill^> Och från Xboxen, trots att jag angett korrekta SMB uppgifter så struntar den i det och ber om nya uppgifter. :S
<arand> Kirill^: Jag skulle gissa att nyare version av samba inte hjälper, om du inte hittat info som direkt pekar på det..
<D0minat0r> arand: aah nu fatta jag bah hade grining son i famnen gick inte o tänka, måste ju kolla va min hårddisk heter
<arand> Kirill^: Tyvärr vet jag inte heller så mycket om samba, så kanske #ubuntu eller #samba kan ge mer hjälp
<arand> D0minat0r: Farligt att fäkta så nära tangentbordet :D
<D0minat0r> har i 2 diskar i raid men kör fdisk -l ser jag sdb,sdc,dm-1 och dm-0
<D0minat0r> måste ju vara sdb
<arand> D0minat0r: Oh, raid, där är jag helt lost, ingen aning om hur grub hanteras i det läget..
<D0minat0r> rycja ur ena disken kanske hmm
<recharge> okej arand.. jag har hittat funktionen i compizconfig  tack :D
<D0minat0r> dammnit miunt: unknow filesystem type nvidia raid arghh
<arand> Men förhoppningsvis borde det finnas guider på "reinstall grub livecd raid" via google...
<D0minat0r> ska se
<D0minat0r> crap ska flytta det som behövs till min laptopt o köra clean install
<D0minat0r> orka bråka
<D0minat0r> Kirill^: konstigt jag ville min ubuntu skulle be om lösen av xbox men istället kan jag läsa mina utdelningar utan lösenord
<Kirill^> Skumt :S
<D0minat0r> chmod -R 775?
<D0minat0r> på utdelningen då borde alla få läsa den
<Kirill^> Men håller på med en koll nu om det är dnsmasq på min router som behövde rensas, samt en uppdateringen av XBMC på boxen :)
<D0minat0r> behöver oxå ny xbmc till min
<realubot> lilleman: Logga ut och logga in annars så startar Skrivbordet om.
<realubot> lilleman: Oroa dig inte för att fråga. Det är bara att ställa frågan. :)
<D0minat0r> Kirill^: aha had ei min share råkat lägga in guest = OK
<D0minat0r> menar "guest ok = yes
<Kirill^> Men har ju nästan komplett uppsättning till en HTPC, men saknar en del saker =/
<realubot> En HTPC ska vara tyyyyst.
<Kirill^> D0minat0r: Okej =)
<Kirill^> realubot: Yepp, men är så jävla kräsen då det kommer till chassit =/
<realubot> Passivt kylt nätagg eller så får datorn stå i ett annat rum med 10m HDMI-kabel.
<Kirill^> ^^
<realubot> Jag struntar i hur HTPC:n ser ut. Bara den är tyyyst. Det är prio nr. 1.
<D0minat0r> schysst här har man kraschad systers mans dator :D
<D0minat0r> då lärde jag mig att aldrig köra en upgrade
<D0minat0r> nu startar inte ens live-cd :O
<D0minat0r> svart skärm....
<D0minat0r> nu kom desktop
<D0minat0r> vilken jävla tur det är lätt att köra backup på userfilerna i ubuntu inte som i windows att allt är utspritt över hela hårddisken
<realubot> D0minat0r: Ta det piano när du slänger in backupen så du inte slänger in gamla konfig-filer från 10.10 i 11.04 när du kopierar grejer till Hemkatalogen.
<D0minat0r> nej kopierar bara hans filer hämtade filer o sparade
<D0minat0r> han har inte gjort nå konfig han kan bara använda blocket.se och ladda hem
<D0minat0r> :D
<realubot> Om en Android-lur har 6h batteritid så kanske det bara går att läsa pdf-filer på den i typ 3h då. Det är ju kasst.
<D0minat0r> läsa 3 timmar på så STOR skärm...
<realubot> D0minat0r: Jo, men om du har kopierat hela Hemkatalogen så har du fått med alla dolda filer och kataloger som börjar med en punkt (.).
<realubot> Just saying...
<D0minat0r> realubot: jo jag vet började kopsa hela mappen först
<D0minat0r> men sen kom jag på att jag behöver inte alla dolda mappar
<realubot> D0minat0r: Nja, läsa kanske 30 min, sedan 1h osv. Man måste ju ladda så fort man kommer åt. Det gillar jag inte...
<realubot> Nej, batteritiden på mobiler/laptops är för kass.
<D0minat0r> ja det är det
<realubot> 1 dygn oavbruten användning är minimum.
<D0minat0r> speciellt på min x10 mini lur...fyfan
<D0minat0r> törs inte fara på fest en fredag kväll för tidigt för då har man inte batteri o ringa taxi på natten
<haffe> ANdroiderna har verkligen inte bra batteritid.
<realubot> Kasst!
<realubot> Dom ska ju ha flera hundra timmar standby ju.
<realubot> D0minat0r: Då kan ju inte batteriet vara slute efter en kväll?
<realubot> Eller sitter du och fipplar på telefonen hela tiden?
<realubot> Nej, det här håller inte. Jag skiter i Android om det ska vara så dåligt.
<D0minat0r> då har jag nog fått måndags exemplar..
<D0minat0r> jo no fipplas de ju oxå en hel del i fyllan
<D0minat0r> allt brukar komma igång gps, 3g
<D0minat0r> man ska ju ha kolla på latitude vars polarna är hehe
<realubot> Dom flesta Android-telefoner har <10h i samtalstid.
<realubot> <200-300h standby.
<D0minat0r> alltså jag har skit dålig batteri tid i min
<realubot> Det håller inte med <10h samtalstid om läsning av pdf-fil håller max typ 3-5h.
<realubot> Det är för dåligt.
<realubot> D0minat0r: LÃ¥ter som ett fall att reklamera...
<D0minat0r> tog min ur laddare 10 i morse och har 12% kvar nu
<realubot> D0minat0r: Jo, men har den mest legat standby då?
<D0minat0r> jo mest
<realubot> Har du garanti kvar så kanske det är idé att lämnna in den?
<D0minat0r> wlan är ju dock på hela tiden
<realubot> D0minat0r: Up to 285 h (2G) / Up to 360 h (3G)
<realubot> SE X10 Mini
<D0minat0r> jo tjena in my ass
<D0minat0r> borde testa en dag inte ha igång wlan eller gps o kolla hur länge den håller
<D0minat0r> har ju 2 x10 mini o jämföra
<D0minat0r> har ingen garanti på min...har öppnat o kollat hur den såg ut inuti :D
<realubot> 360hr
<realubot> D0minat0r: Har dom lika kass batteritid då?
<realubot> D0minat0r: Den ska ju hålla standby i över 1 vecka ju. :S
<Tatsujin> ingen här inne som råkar köra ubuntu på en Asus E35M1-I DELUXE AMD Fusion, kan inte för mitt liv får youtube eller video playback att köra smooth.
<Tatsujin> r-
<realubot> Tatsujin: Samma problem i Chomium?
<D0minat0r> realubot: min syster säger hon har ibland haft sin telefon 3-4 dagar utan att ladda
<D0minat0r> då har hon aldri använt wlan på den endast 3g
<realubot> D0minat0r: Ok.
<D0minat0r> jag har aldrig haft min mer än från morgon till kväll
<Tatsujin> Realubot: Ja
<realubot> D0minat0r: 3-4 dagar låter ju vettigt om hon dessutom har använt den mellan varven,
<D0minat0r> ok... 11.04 klarar inte av att installera boot loader
<D0minat0r> på nvidia raid
<realubot> Tatsujin: Det verkar ju som om Linux har stöd för det ju när man googlar.
<D0minat0r> får väl skita i raid då
<realubot> Tatsujin: Kolla det här då: http://forums.amd.com/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=390&threadid=145785
<realubot> Tatsujin: Inlägget: 01/26/2011 10:44 PM
<realubot> Tatsujin: eller kolla hela tråden.
<realubot> Tatsujin: Är det den: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<Tatsujin> den installerade något direkt när jag körde igång ubuntu så då får man anta att den tar nyaste drivrutinerna.
<Tatsujin> men vi testar
<realubot> Tatsujin: Ja, fråga inte mig. Men du kanske ska kolla vilken drivis du har nu?
<realubot> Hur ser man vilken driver som Ubuntu använder för grafikkortet från Terminalen?
<arand> jockey-text
<realubot> arand: Finns ju inte?
<realubot> apt-cache search jockey
<realubot> fglrx-modaliases - Identifiers supported by the ATI graphics driver
<realubot> mixxx - Digital Disc Jockey Interface
<realubot> mixxx-data - Digital Disc Jockey Interface -- data files
<realubot> jockey-common - user interface and desktop integration for driver management
<realubot> jockey-gtk - GNOME user interface and desktop integration for driver management
<realubot> jockey-kde - KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management
<realubot> jockey-common?
<arand> Strunt samma, är installerat per default
<Kurdistan> hej alla glada pingviner
<realubot> Ja. Searching for avaiable drivers... säger det.
<arand> jockey-text --list -m any    typ
<realubot> Tatsujin: jockey-text -l
<realubot> Tatsujin: SÃ¥ ser du kanske?
<Tatsujin> xorg:fglrx - ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (Proprietary, Enabled, In use)
<Tatsujin> in use , de måste skoja!
<realubot> Tatsujin: Mhm, då är frågan vilken version det är?
<Tatsujin> det finns ett gui i systemmenyn, one sec
<Tatsujin> ja det är inte samma som på hemsidan , problemet är att den du gav mig är i .rpm
<realubot> Tatsujin: Ok, det är till Fedora då.
<realubot> I värsta fall finn inte en .deb än då. :S
<Tatsujin> det är nog VAAPI som jag måste ha igång , det är nog därför youtube körs som skit
<realubot> Jag valde den enda som fanns till 64-bitars Linux Radeon HD 6xxx-series.
<realubot> Varför säljs separata trumeneheter till laserskrivare? Är det bara om folk vill uttöka pappersmagasinet eller vad är det till för?
<D0minat0r> ja de blir inte 11.04 på denna dator
<D0minat0r> utan raid så hittar nte installation diskarna/disken med raid kan den inte skriva bootloader :O
<realubot> D0minat0r: Aj då.
<realubot> Jag sitter och kikar på e-bokläsare. Någon som har erfarenhet? Jag tittar på iRiver Story eller vad den heter?
<realubot> Det verkar ju vara ett perfekt alternativ för att läsa litteratur som pdf-filer.
<xyzp> kde4 ser man fram emot
<xyzp> 6
<xyzp> realubot, hej
 * D0minat0r gick på sladden till usb disken när kära syster höll på bränna en dvd, hon vart rätt glad när sladden följde med min fot :D
<realubot> Jag läste att regeringen har sänkt momsen på e-böcker till 6%. Det kommer nog göra att e-böckerna sjunker kraftigt i pris precis som i USA. Idag kostar ju e-böcker nästan som vanliga papperböcker i Sverige.
<realubot> xyzp: Tjenare.
<realubot> D0minat0r: Hehe. Säg att du ska anmäla henne till IFPI om hon inte är snäll.
<realubot> RIIA eller vad det heter.
<D0minat0r> :D
<D0minat0r> lyckades få igång deras staionär igen med 10.10
<realubot> D0minat0r: Då är du tillbaka på ruta 1. :)
<D0minat0r> precis :)
<D0minat0r> första jag gjorde DO NOT UPGRADE
<D0minat0r> hehe
<realubot> Det är så kul att Windows/Ubuntu skryter om tiden det tar att installera men det som är mest störande är all tid man har lagt på att installera om systemen för att något har gått snett.
<realubot> Om det tar 30 eller 45 min att installera ett system struntar jag i när jag installerar på en dator.
<realubot> Däremot är det tröttsamt att installera ett system för att få installera om det gamla igen.
<D0minat0r> mena du
<realubot> D0minat0r: Du kanske ska testa en upgrade? Det kanske går bättre nu? ;)
<D0minat0r> i helvete
<realubot> haha
<realubot> xyzp: Vad görs?
<D0minat0r> denna burk får köra 10.10 ett bra tag
<D0minat0r> jahaa jag installerade 32bitars 10.10 i denna nu
<D0minat0r> fint
<D0minat0r> skit samma
<realubot> Jag blev faktiskt sugen på en e-bokläsare. Jag har tittat på surfplattor och Android-lurar för att smidigt kunna läsa pdf-filer men en e-bokläsare kanske är vad jag egentligen behöver...
<realubot> D0minat0r: Det är inga problem så länge datorn inte har 4GB+ i RAM.
<realubot> D0minat0r: Hur mycket RAM har den då?
<D0minat0r> ne de har den inte
<realubot> Ok, lugnt.
<D0minat0r> 3gig
<D0minat0r> :D
<realubot> Då spelar det nog inte så stor roll om du tog 32 eller 64-bitars, säger dom som vet.
<D0minat0r> fan om man skulle låna hem från denna 1 gig till min server
 * D0minat0r går ut med hunden
<xyzp> realbut, försöker ladda ne  the latest source compressed with plain old zip: nut-src-16.11.zip
<xyzp> realubot, du?
<xyzp> The Linux Alternative Project
<realubot> "Men så sent som i onsdags beslutade Sveriges riksdag att bokmomsen för e-böcker ska sänkas från 25 procent till 6 procent, precis som för vanliga böcker. Mycket kan med andra ord hända de kommande åren."
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/e-boken-pa-stark-frammarsch
<realubot> Jag tror stenhårt på e-boken.
<realubot> xyzp: Jag sitter och kollar på det här med e-böcker.
<realubot> Jag är riktigt sugen faktiskt. e-boken har bra batteritid, väger lite, billig, stort utbud av böcker på biliotek etc.
<D0minat0r> fyfan 370 meg uppdateringar, allt som allt har jag installerat flera datorer idag
<D0minat0r> fast i mitt fall samma dator va blir de...6ggr med oliak konfigurationer
<D0minat0r> olika*
<realubot> D0minat0r: Men om du kryssar i att den ska uppdatera under installationen så blir det väl inte så mycket?
<D0minat0r> jo de vart 370 ändå :O
<D0minat0r> funderar själv också varför de vart så
<D0minat0r> jag kanske omedvetet tröck på upgrade :D
<D0minat0r> haha dp ger jag upp
<realubot> D0minat0r: Det är bara att köra: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<realubot> och ta en kaffe under tiden.
<D0minat0r> jo fast jag sitter på min laptop samtidigt o kollar va jag ska göra med min server
<realubot> Mhm, mjo.
<D0minat0r> kliar i fingrarna när den bara står o idlar hemma :P
<realubot> D0minat0r: Glöm inte att ersätta Firefox med Firefox 4 eller det kanske Ubuntu 10.10 gör automatiskt?
<realubot> D0minat0r: Vad har du din server till då?
<D0minat0r> router/samba/irssi/imap hittils
<realubot> Använder du den som en router?
<realubot> Är inte det omständigt jämfört med en riktig router?
<D0minat0r> ja om tänker att mitt internet endast fungerar med modemet i bryggat så tänkte jag lika bra jag installerar egen router
<D0minat0r> att får den att routra gick på under en timme med installation av server 11.04
<D0minat0r> det var att sökra iptables in som tog flera dagar
<D0minat0r> innan jag lärde mig grunderna i den
<D0minat0r> och jag har snabbare hastigeter både upp och ner med ubuntu som gateway
<realubot> D0minat0r: Vad är problemet med att köra bryggat då?
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-21
<D0minat0r> realubot: bryggat funkar skit fint men då måste jag ju ha en router imellan så alla ina datorer kan komma åt nätet
<[F]adE> NÃ¥gon vaken?
<[F]adE> Blir helt knäpp på att ordna bootloadern efter jag installerat win7, försökt bra länge nu med massa lösningar..
<[F]adE> Snälla ge mig instruktioner som FUNKAR!
<spacebug-> hum
<D0minat0r> morrn
<elr0wen> någon som vet om jag kan köra "ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso" på min dator utan att installera det?
<elr0wen> jag vill nämligen bara testa hur det fungerar då jag har haft problem med tidigare versioner av ubuntu..
<cahoot> står det inte ngt om det på nedladdningssidan?
<cahoot> förr kunde man i a f välja att köra som livecd
<elr0wen> det var det jag menade, ska kolla
<realubot> Hej. FÃ¥r jag vara med och leka?
<cHarNe2> realubot: njaa
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> cHarNe2: :D
<cHarNe2> :P
<cHarNe2> otfa sånt händer
 * realubot gråter.
<realubot> Om jag säger e-bokläsare, vad säger ni då?
<realubot> Bra eller anus?
<realubot> Ubuntu eller Windows om e-bokläsare?
 * realubot smashar en antik kinesisk vas för att ingen svarar.
<bittin> varför har ingen releasegrupp släppt Lilla Lovis skiva än jag vill ha mer än studioversionen av Jag spottar aldrig ut :(
<cHarNe2> realubot: betal en ny vas först, vill inte ha trasiga vaser i kanalen
<E3-Ninja> Godmorgon alla!
<bittin> ska man se SMK en 10:e gång ikväll tro?
<bittin> Godmorgon
<E3-Ninja> smk är ju så härliga
<Ninja-E3> KDE eller Gnome?
<zChris> Gnome
<bittin> ttp://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/247768_10150185332216347_605981346_7374707_2837427_n.jpg
<bittin> h
<bittin> hhttp://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/247768_10150185332216347_605981346_7374707_2837427_n.jpg
<Ninja-E3> fan vilket härligt väder det är ute idag (södermanland)
<D0minat0r> sommaren har varit här redan (norrland) vi hade plus 20 veckan 2 dagar...
<Ninja-E3> haha härligt
<Ninja-E3> kollade nyss, 20grader i skuggan :P
<D0minat0r> törs inte ens titta va vi har
<Ninja-E3> haha
<Philip5> Ninja-E3: synd bara att det blåser rätt mycket
<Ninja-E3> mjo det har du rätt i
<Ninja-E3> jag är rätt ny i IRC osv. och jag änvänder mIRC, hur byter man liksom bakgrund och så? går det?
<Philip5> du kan ändra färger och typsnitt
<Philip5> eftersom jag kör linux så använder jag inte just mirc som klient ;)
<Ninja-E3> hur? kan man inte göra så typ hela allt blir mörkt och så har man typ rött eller vit text?
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> i dina inställningar
<Philip5> inställningar för mirc alltså
<Ninja-E3> aa men hur gör jag det? är det i "color"? eller är jag ute och cyklar
<Philip5> det går nog att göra i alla irc-klienter
<Philip5> jo det är i color
<Ninja-E3> men hur byter jag bakgrund? tror inte jag hittar det här
<Philip5> du har väl background color och sedan highlight colors etc
<Ninja-E3> kan kolla runt..
<Ninja-E3> aa grejat!
<Ninja-E3> ser mycket bättre ut nu ;)
<Philip5> Ninja-E3: vilken hacker du är
<Philip5> :)
<Ninja-E3> haha vet inte direkt om jag kan kalla det här "hack"
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> du får komma igen när du kör linux-klienter för irc ;)
<Ninja-E3> håller dock på med nätverksäkerhet så kan verkligen inte definera det här som ett "hack" lol<
<Ninja-E3> kör bara windouche på den här datorn, min spela dator.
<Ninja-E3> alla andra datorer jag har kör linux
<Philip5> aha
<Ninja-E3> gillar inte windows men liksom bäst för att spela på så
<Ninja-E3> annars kör jag backtrack på min laptop, ubuntu på min andra "huvuddator" och ubuntu på min "media-dator/server"
<Philip5> Ninja-E3: bor i uppsala
<Ninja-E3> alltså så dåligt misstad xO
<Ninja-E3> råkade uppgradera till 11.04....
<D0minat0r> körde oxå upgrade igår på en dator med nvidia raid.. slutade med att jag fick rensa datorn och gå tillbaka till 10.10 på den. 11an klarade inte av nvidia raid
<D0minat0r> men på alla andra datorer kör jag 11.04 funka perfekt
<Ninja-E3> mjo..
<Ninja-E3> kör faktiskt duel-boot på min laptop men backtrack 4 och ubuntu 11.04
<cahoot> varför kör man backtrack?
<Ninja-E3> måste säga att 11.04 har potential att bli bra måste jag säga.
<Ninja-E3> för jag testar säkerheten i nätverk och då är backtrack  ett bra verktyg
<cahoot> professionellt?
<D0minat0r> Offensive security? hmm hehe
<Ninja-E3> hehe
<Ninja-E3> gillar dock inte bactrack 5 så värst mycket, det är med ubuntu 10.04 och gnome setup, inte så värst förtjust i det
<Philip5> D0minat0r: när du säger raid är det nvidias bios/fakeraid du menar då eller?
<D0minat0r> Philip5: jepp
<D0minat0r> och disabla jag det hitta den inga diskar :/
<Ninja-E3> det kommet säkert updates så småningom till det
<Philip5> det är nästan alltid bäst att använda linux mjukvaruraid istället om man inte måste ha fakeraid av någon orsak som att man kör windows på den också eller så
<D0minat0r> jao men skumt att den inte ens hitta diskarna med raid disablad
<Ninja-E3> är det någon som kör med ett ATI kort på ubuntu 11.04? för drivrutinerna failade för mig när jag skulle installera nya cataclyst...
<Philip5> jag kör av tradition bara nvidia med linux
<Ninja-E3> okej
<Philip5> nvidida för grafiken dvs
<Ninja-E3> mm
<Ninja-E3> vilket kort hau+
<Ninja-E3> har du*
<D0minat0r> jag har oxå nvidia
<D0minat0r> 8800GS
<Philip5> just nu har jag ett halvgammalt nvidia gts250
<Ninja-E3> inte på tiden att skaffa nytt? :P
<Ninja-E3> 888gs? inte gammalt?
<D0minat0r> för mig? njaaa ska räkna spelen på min dator...
<D0minat0r> 0
<Ninja-E3> haha okej
<D0minat0r> nej fan nu öjög jag
<D0minat0r> finns ju en wow installerad på ntfs
<Ninja-E3> x/
<D0minat0r> men blizzard säger bara du får inte spela du är för snål och ger oss inga pengar
<Ninja-E3> jasså?
<Philip5> jag vill ha ett lite nyare nvidiakort så jag kan använda de nyare cuda specifikationerna. mitt kort hara bara 1.1 eller om det är 1.0 :(
<D0minat0r> jao vart så tråkigt så jag sket i det, polaren lurade mig i det men inte riktigt min stil
<Ninja-E3> själv kör man med radeon 6850 : >
<Ninja-E3> tycker det är ett rätt så bra kort må ja säga
<D0minat0r> humm kanske jag kan testa backtrack o försöka hacka mitt eget nät :P
<Ninja-E3> inte svårt direkt
<D0minat0r> :s
<Ninja-E3> följ min it säkerhetsblogg ;)
<D0minat0r> nu gjorde du mig ännu mer paranoid
<Ninja-E3> http://ninjafiskizhax.blogspot.com/
<D0minat0r> kanske ska skaffa djungeltrummor igen...
<D0minat0r> dom kan ingen hacka iaf
<Ninja-E3> lol
<D0minat0r> utfodring av sonen nu hej
<Ninja-E3> gör så, cya!
<bittin> vilka filer dyker upp för er här: http://mrdeath.softlight.se/ ?
<haffe> 404
<bittin> skumt
<bittin> för jag kommer till min webserver :p
<bittin> så trodde nån hade mirrorat alla mina filer :p
<bittin> blev fett skraj
<bittin> haffe: http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4dd7b9f6a89f4_2011-05-21-151055_1280x960_scrot.png
<bittin> sjukt
<haffe> Ok.
<realubot> Snacka Linux.
<realubot> or...
<Ninja-E3> yes inded, linux forum = linux
<cahoot>  läs /topic
<Ninja-E3> någon som kan kommandot runt "grep" i ubuntu?
<arand> runt?
<swedala> är grep-kommandot annorlunda i ubuntu?
<Ninja-E3> nej alltså jag får inte mitt mobila bredband att fungera och tänkte använda "grep" istället för "mount"
<Ninja-E3> är lite vilse
<arand> "man grep"
<Ninja-E3> alltså den mountar inte sig själv av någon anledning
<madbear> så grep ska mounta den?
<madbear> nej det går inte
<Ninja-E3> nej alltså grepar den tillfälligt
<madbear> fan jag är för trött för att förklara nåt ändå
<Ninja-E3> vet inte hur jag får den att fungera, något förslag?
<Ninja-E3> gå och sov då ;)
<madbear> mja är det mount man ska göra så
<madbear> jag kör bara med mobilen
<madbear> då kör något i stil med
<Ninja-E3> hur listar man enheter att mounta?
<madbear> su <- för att bli root
<madbear> dmesg
<Ninja-E3> jag är inte total noob i linux
<madbear> ok :P
<Ninja-E3> :P
<madbear> jag tänkte skirva
<madbear> su
<madbear> ifconfig usb0 up
<madbear> dhclient usb0
<madbear> så gör jag
<madbear> för jag e pro
<Ninja-E3> men... wth?
<arand> Inte i ubuntu, då använder man sudo, men annars så.
<madbear> precis, men är man pro så använder man ju inte ubuntu
<madbear> :DDDDDDDDDD
<Ninja-E3> okej så om tex jag ska mounta min hdd, hur går jag tillväga?
<madbear> partition osv? :D
<Ninja-E3> hur gör jag för att få¨se alla tillgängliga enheter? tex om det är usb är det"lsusb"
<madbear> sa jag inte typ dmesg?
<madbear> :D
<Ninja-E3> nej, måste bara se den se vilken hd jag ska mounta sen mounta den
<Ninja-E3> dmseg = se alla enheter?
<Ninja-E3> alltså hd enheter
<madbear> jasså
<madbear> men du snackade ju mobilt bredband
<Ninja-E3> eller?
<Ninja-E3> jag frågar :P
<Ninja-E3> först ja xD
<Ninja-E3> vad för dmseg då? xD
<Ninja-E3> gör*
<madbear> kolla
<madbear> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/red-hat-fedora-linux/13158-command-list-attached-hdds.html
<madbear> iaf så har jag alltid koll på vilken jag ska mounta
<Ninja-E3> men... fedora? red hat?
<madbear> du va ju inte noob på linux
<Ninja-E3> lol, inte total noob
<Ninja-E3> skillnad m8 ;)
<madbear> vad är en total noob då?
<Ninja-E3> en sådan som inte använt os:et förut
<madbear> ok
<madbear> iaf jag antar att ubuntu har programmen df och mount installerade
<Ninja-E3> mjo
<madbear> varför kan du inte öppna en terminal och testa då
<Ninja-E3> för jag sitter inte i ubuntu för tillfället :P
<Ninja-E3> har liksom bara den här datron tillgänglig haha
<madbear> ok?
<madbear> men vad ville du veta då?
<Ninja-E3> alltså den stora frågan är, hur får jag igång mitt mobila bredband i ubuntu.
<madbear> du får ringa supporten.
<Ninja-E3> har prövat med ett annat och det fungerar
<Ninja-E3> finns det gratis svensk support?
<madbear> vet inte, men det vore bra om du kunde testa de kommandon som jag dillar om
<madbear> fast jag vet ju inte hur mobilt bredband funkar
<madbear> ingen jävla aning för jag har aldrig testat, bara genom telefonen
<madbear> och den har ju en dhcp-server
<Ninja-E3> det fungerar liksom vanligtvis genom att bara att lägga till det i nätverkshanteraren men får inte just telenors sticka att fungera
<madbear> http://wiki.linuxportalen.se/index.php/Mobilt_bredband/Telenor
<madbear> varsåjävlagod
<madbear> :D
<Ninja-E3> tackar madbear :)
<madbear> du måste ta reda på vilket modem du har
<madbear> sen börja söka lite om det
<Ninja-E3> ska fika nu : > ha det så bra
<madbear> hörs
<maxjezy> någon här som har en windows skiva över?
<maxjezy> xp
<haffe> Massor av licenser för windows XP, men inga skivor.
<maxjezy> jag har licens jag med
<maxjezy> sitter klistrat på datorerna
<maxjezy> :(
<maxjezy> wb Ninja-E3
<Philip5> maxjezy: pysslar du med då?
<maxjezy> Philip5: ja sitter och leker emo
<maxjezy> du?
<Philip5> du bara leker emo? du är inte emo då?
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> idag är ja lite emo
<Philip5> kom precis hem från en vända på stan, kollade runt i lite butiker och åt glass
<Philip5> nu gör jag lite kaffe
<Philip5> har du sett till dagon_ på senare tid då eller gömmer han sig som vanligt?
<maxjezy> näe
<maxjezy> jag har inte sett
<Philip5> vilken svikare
<maxjezy> han har väl fastnat i en mus någonstans
<maxjezy> musfö
<maxjezy> fälla
<Philip5> vi måste nog ta och ha ett kvartssamtal med hans föräldrar snart
<maxjezy> mina kvartsamtal drog alltid ut på tiden
<maxjezy> inga 15 minuter inte
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> för att du var så "speciel"
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> alltid anklagad för något
<maxjezy> värsta var när jag blev anklagad för att häftat ihop en helvetes massa böcker
<maxjezy> sidorna i böckerna
<Philip5> och det fanns ingen sanning i det alls
<maxjezy> helt förstörda
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> kändes så kränkande att bli anklagad och dom sa att det fanns ett vittne
<Philip5> uj
<Philip5> om en vecka idag så här dags så lär jag nog vara halvdöd
<maxjezy> jasså?
<maxjezy> partey?
<Philip5> har sprungit i mål efter stockholm marathon så här dags då
<maxjezy> fifan
<maxjezy> jaja, egenförvållat :)
<maxjezy> ska mixtra lite
<maxjezy> brb
<Philip5> hehe
<rolfblidborg> Hej!
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<arand> Blörp, inte bootat Fedora på sistone: 617 paket att uppdatera :/
<realubot> arand: Varför kör du med Fedora?
<arand> För att testa shell btrfs, etc.
<realubot> arand: Jaha.
<realubot> Jag bootar Ubuntu varje dag.
 * arand har hoppat över till Debian som standarddistron.
<realubot> arand: Unity?
<arand> Inte specifikt, men delvis.
<lilleman72> asså ajg verkar inte få fart på detta med 3d mojängen i ubuntu
<arand> För att låna Martin Owens liknelse drar jag mig mot platform istället för torn.
<arand> lilleman72: Detaljera mera?
<lilleman72> arand jag installerade den där saken om 3d skrivbord lr vad det var
<lilleman72> mne hur vet jaga tt den är igång
<lilleman72> ?
<arand> Roterande kub eller?
<lilleman72> Jag vet inte
<lilleman72> jag har bara standard
<lilleman72> jag installerade hårdvarudrv
<arand> compizconfig-settings-manager?
<lilleman72> och rebootade
<arand> Och för tillfället är du i Unity?
<lilleman72> 11.04
<lilleman72> hur ser jag det?
<arand> Fönsterlist till vänster?
<lilleman72> ne
<lilleman72> top
<lilleman72> standard
<arand> Ok, logga ut och logga in med ubuntu istället för classic
<lilleman72> det var unbuntu
<arand> kör "unity --replace &disown"
<lilleman72> i terminal?
<arand> Ja
<lilleman72> arand sudo lr?
<arand> Nej
<lilleman> compiz (unityshell) - Error: OpenGL 1.4+ not supported
<lilleman> compiz (core) - Error: InitPlugin 'unityshell' failed
<lilleman> compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't activate plugin 'unityshell'
<lilleman72> sorry för 5 rader
<lilleman72> brb ska ge min dotter lite att dricka
<arand> Alltså funkar inte drivisarna som de ska, eller så har du ett inkompatibelt kort
<lilleman72> arand hur ser jag exact vad jag har i maskinen?
<arand> lspci
<lilleman> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev a1)
<arand> Jo, inte någon koll på det, brukar vara användbart att stoppa i google
<znejk> Jag har ett stort problem
<znejk> min dvdspelare vägrar spela upp dvder
<znejk> följde detta
<znejk>     Install the libdvdread4 package (no need to add third party repositories) via Synaptic or command line:
<znejk> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<znejk>     Then open a terminal window and execute:
<znejk> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<znejk>     Rebooting may be necessary.
<znejk> rebootade
<znejk> fortfarande vägrar den
<znejk> finns det ngn som kan hjälpa mig?
<realubot> znejk: wait
<realubot> znejk: "To play DVDs, you also need to install libdvdcss by opening a terminal and entering the following in addition to installing the restricted extras package"
<realubot> Det är inte säkert att det räcker med att installera libdvdread4-paketet.
<realubot> znejk: Installera ubuntu-restricted-extras också.
<realubot> znejk: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<realubot> znejk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/
<realubot> znejk: Du kan alltid testa att bara installera libdvdcss2.
<realubot> znejk: Inte hela ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<realubot> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<realubot> znejk: Så här står det i beskrivningen av libdvdread4:
<realubot> "libdvdread probes for libdvdcss at runtime and if found, will use it to decrypt sections of the DVD as necessary. libdvdcss needs to be installed from third-party repositories (see README.Debian), it's not included in Debian.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Så du måste ha libdvdcss också.
<znejk> realubot, sorry käkade... jag har även installerat libdvdcss
<znejk> fattar inte varför
<znejk> vad e mount kommandot för dvd?
<znejk> cdrom
<znejk>        description: DVD-RAM writer
<znejk>        product: DVDRRW GSA-4164B
<znejk>        vendor: HL-DT-ST
<znejk>        physical id: 0.1.0
<znejk>        bus info: scsi@0:0.1.0
<znejk>        logical name: /dev/cdrom
<znejk>        logical name: /dev/cdrw
<znejk>        logical name: /dev/dvd
<znejk>        logical name: /dev/dvdrw
<znejk>        logical name: /dev/scd0
<znejk>        logical name: /dev/sr0
<znejk>        version: 1.01
<znejk>        serial: [
<znejk>        capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram
<cahoot> behöver inte mounta för att titta på dvd (om det handlar om det)
<znejk>        configuration: ansiversion=5 status=nodisc
<znejk> znejk@Benito:~$ dmesg | grep -i dvd
<znejk> [    1.784414] ata1.01: ATAPI: HL-DT-STDVDRRW GSA-4164B, 1.01, max UDMA/33
<znejk> [    1.803227] scsi 0:0:1:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GSA-4164B 1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<znejk> [    1.806378] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<znejk> cahoot, ok
<znejk> va i sjuttsingen är problemet då
<cahoot> behöver inte mounta för att titta på dvd (om det handlar om det) znejk  - dumt att pasta i kanalen, retar många
<Philip5> znejk: använda pastebin för sånt där
<znejk> ok sorry
<znejk> will stop
<znejk> men dvd borde väl finnas då i /dev/dvd
<znejk> [0x971bacc] dvdread demux error: DVDRead cannot open source: /dev/dvd
<znejk> en kort paste
<znejk> ok väl?
<Philip5> huvudregeln är väl runt 4 rader eller mer efter sunt förnuft
<znejk> jag har iaf installerat restricted extras libdvdread4 o libdvdcss2
<znejk> Philip5, ait
<znejk> får bli att gå över till windows då... snark
<Markslap> Halka inte.
<znejk> lär få ett par bsod.s som vanligt o pirata lite mjukvara o antagligen få ett par virus påvägen
<znejk> hoppas jag slipper svininfluensan iaf
<kodein> det är lugnt, uppryckandet är ju idag
<Flygisoft> Någon som kört ProFTPd?
<Philip5> jag har men det var en tid sedan
<Philip5> och jag brukar alltid köra den med gproftpd
<bittin>  http://www.speedyshare.com/files/28573781/HELLOII.PRG det första program jag någonsin kodat på en Atari ST
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<xyzp> dom e bara bä
<xyzp> sst
<Markslap> SST \o/
<Markslap> Är du påväg mot CST eller ÅBE?
<maxjezy> tjena!!
<xyzp> maxjezy, hallå där
<maxjezy> xyzp: hej på dig du
<xyzp> maxjezy, lördag i dag huh helgen bara RUSAR IVÄG
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> därför man dricker sig full redan på morgonkvisten
<maxjezy> kebabrulle
<maxjezy> nu
<realubot> xyzp: Tjabba.
<maxjezy> kebabpizza till lunch
<xyzp> realubot, tjaba
<xyzp> maxjerzy, ok nice :-)
<Philip5> xyzp: sprungit på många fler dejter då på sistonde?! ;)
<Philip5> fikadejtmannen ;)
<xyzp> Philip5, de va ett tag sen, e man kille så e man ;-)
<Philip5> så sant :)
<xyzp> Philip5, låt höra om ditt kärlleksliv?  ;-)
<Philip5> det är nog inte lika spännande som ditt
<xyzp> Phillip5, ash lugn de kommer, sommar nu snart ju med  :-)
<xyzp> hur skickar man via bluetooth-dongeln? den finns i konsolen
<Philip5> antar du har en bluetooth-frontend som du kan pair:a din dator med din mobil eller vad du ska skicka till och efter det så kan du köra en transfer om båda enheterna stödjer det
<xyzp> Philip5, tack, måste kolla vidare
<Philip5> gnome har en egen frontend och kde en annan. sedan finns det nog sådana som är helt egna
<realubot> xyzp: blueman kanske.
<maxjezy> Philip5: har du lekt nå mer med cycles?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> tycker den var lite för basic än
<realubot> xyzp: http://blueman-project.org/screenshots.html
<Philip5> såg att det kommit en del uppdateringar av koden
<realubot> xyzp: eller gnome-bluetooth kanske
<realubot> Vad är cycles?
<Philip5> en renderingsmotor för blender
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> xyzp: Eller vad menar du? Om du ser enheten så är det väl vara att skicka som vanligt?
<xyzp> realubot, ok, vilken skulle du ha tagit?
<xyzp> realubot, jag såg att den var installerad i konsolen bara
<CasperN> någon som använt glade här?
<realubot> xyzp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<realubot> xyzp: Find device addresses
<realubot> CasperN: Jag har bara lekt lite med det. Hur så?
<CasperN> är den gammla windows versionen kompitabel fortfarande?
<CasperN> alltså 3.6 typ, till 3.10
<realubot> Det har jag ingen susning om.
<CasperN> sitter i windos nu och orkar inte gå igenom partition hell för att köra senaste
<CasperN> en ny hårddisk är nästan värt den onödiga investerinmgen bara för att slippa reda upp all skit med partionerna nu :)
<CasperN> men iaf, fick förfrågan att skapa lite layoutförslag till ett program med glade, har inte den blekaste hur det går till, men att börja i windows och upptäcka att det inte skulle vara kompitabelt vore trist
<CasperN> så lika bra att ta reda på det först
<realubot> Mhm.
<realubot> Fråga i en python-irc-kanal kanske?
<realubot> Eller i #ubuntu?
<CasperN> aja, behöver inte reda ut det ikväll
<swedala> vad är så jobbigt med partitioner på en disk?
<CasperN> äh, inte det som är jobbigt, men jag orkar inte rensa upp allt skit jag har
<CasperN> har redan för många distar och skit som bara skräpar
<swedala> ok
<CasperN> och säkert en massa viktiga saker som jag kommer sakna förr eller senare om jag skulle rensa allt
<swedala> du orkar inte städa din data, jag är likadan :P
<CasperN> precis
<CasperN> sen saknar jag en dist jag verkligen trivs med
<realubot> kanske lika bra att radera och börja om på ny kula.
<CasperN> skulle vara värt en extra hårddisk bara för att slippa
<swedala> CasperN: vilka distar har du provat?
<CasperN> hmm en hel del, minns inte alla, körde foresight en del innan
<CasperN> men har provat en hel del de senaste åren
<swedala> ok, förstår, då vinklar vi frågan....vilka krav har du? :P
<CasperN> jadu, det är ju en svårare fråga att svara på
<CasperN> och problemet är att man upptäcker det på vägen
<CasperN> har ju igentligen inga krav, men många önskemål, dock är önskemål sånt man inte pratar högt om innan man har kunskap att själv bidra :)
<swedala> min distkarta ser ut såhär, redhat-->slackware-->netbsd-->freebsd-->slackware-->archlinux-->debian, givetvis har jag testat många andra distar påvägen men det är dom jag har använt sista 15 åren
<CasperN> enda jag använder för tillfället är angstrom
<swedala> ubuntu har aldrig fallit mig i smaken, men jag inser att disten är populär och kraftfull
<CasperN> men det är mer pga att utbudet är begrännsat
<CasperN> mjo, jag tror på ubuntu, men inte att den alltid passar mig, det var dock ubuntu jag en gång började med
<CasperN> början 2006 någon gång, så jag har inte så många år på mig
<CasperN> eller bakom mig*
<swedala> 4 år är tillräckligt
<swedala> har slängt på ubuntu på tjejens laptop, hon är nöjd iaf
<CasperN> problemet är att ubuntu aldrig varit en hållbar lösning för mig
<CasperN> har alltid blivit segt och bloatat med tiden och uppdateringar
<CasperN> såklart delvis pga dålig städning
<swedala> precis, det kan inte vara ubuntus fel :D
<CasperN> men jag har heller aldrig kännt att jag haft lusten att hålla efter sånt personligen
<swedala> finns ingen dist där du slipper underhåll :D
<CasperN> nä, det är väl stora nackdelen med att uppdatera allt hela tiden och ändra saker
<CasperN> jag behöver helt enkelt en gimp som kan hålla koll på min dator :)
<CasperN> tune up i windos är räddningen
<CasperN> jag hade helt klart behövt liknande i linux
<CasperN> hmm, tror jag borde sattsa mer på VirtualBox lösningar
<CasperN> tillfälliga instalationer som jag sedan kan slänga utan att bry mig något vidare
<swedala> jag är själv oerhört slarvig med städning av filer, har satt upp en crontab som rensar upp alla filer som heter *.tmp i min hemkatalog efter 3 månader. Jag är nämligen expert på att skapa nya filer som är rent skräp efter ett tag. Men jag har skapat mig en rutin att alla mina tempfiler har ändelsen .tmp
<maxjezy> jag är så jävla trött på linux ibland
<maxjezy> man måste fan va h4XX0r för att lyckas
<CasperN> hehe
<arand> Bleachbit finns ju alltid, men om man gör rätt använder man diskkloning och återställer "/" ofta
<maxjezy> har vi någon windows hatare som ändå har repfri xp - cd så kan jag offra mig att ta den
<maxjezy> bara för att jag är så snäll
<CasperN> hehe
<arand> Sen har ju aldrig optimeringsprogram funkat som de ska, speciellt inte i win, enligt min erfarenhet...
<CasperN> jag kör lastXP varit hyfsat nöjd
<swedala> jag har en flera repfria windows-cds, men jag hatar inte windows :D
<arand> I windows återstäööer man via diskkloner eller ominstallerar, har alltid varit min filosofi..
<swedala> svårt att hata mjukvara, verkar vara mer fjortis att göra det
<CasperN> nä, hur kan man hata något sånt primitivt?
<maxjezy> hat för så mycket negativenergi med sig
<CasperN> tune up håller rent väldigt bra i windows iaf
<CasperN> fint program som håller windows som nytt i flera år
<maxjezy> får man bränna windows kopior
<maxjezy> om man har licens?
<CasperN> säkert
<maxjezy> sitter en kod på datorn här
<maxjezy> kan ju använda den och bränna en cd ja laddar på piratebay
<maxjezy> nej, skiter i det här nu
<maxjezy> ska se bigbrother och bli full
<CasperN> låter det
<arand> Troligtvis inte rent formellt sett, och om du kör torrent delar du ju ut åt andra. Kommer visserligen vara bra försvar, men samtidigt, tekniskt sett definitivt olagligt.
<CasperN> lastXP kan man göra lagligt med en licenskod iaf
<CasperN> sen har säkert aldrig någon gjort en prövning på om det är helt lagligt eller inte
<CasperN> då det heller inte är samma produkt som man köpt
<arand> Precis, men ingen bryr sig om de teknikaliteterna, troligtvis
<CasperN> skulle aldrig vara värt att bråka om det heller
<CasperN> man får väl leva med att man är en sketen liten mjukvaru tjuv, vissa kanske sover sämmre på nätterna pga det
<xyzp> går och sover nu, sitter iaf bara å gäspar
<realubot> Då hjälper man till och seedar Wikipedia for Schools också.
<maxjezy> CasperN: det finns gränser vad man kan ladda ner med godt samvete
<maxjezy> film och musik är ju en sak
<realubot> Solidaritetsmedalj till ru.
<maxjezy> men att ladda ner självaste kärnan som spelar upp filmen och musiken
<maxjezy> det är lite to much
<maxjezy> i would not sleep weery weell
<CasperN> nja, hårt arbetande människor bakom allt
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> porr är det enda man kan ladda med godt samvete
<CasperN> men visst, jag tänker såhär, om jag snor något, vad fan gör det, skulle jag jobba, då kommer ju en jävel och snor halva lönen i vilket fall
<maxjezy> ja
<CasperN> men nej, inte blir det bättre för det
<maxjezy> men inget blir sämre heller
<CasperN> och igentligen har jag sällan behov att pirata saker
<maxjezy> piratakopiering är ett brott utan offer
<CasperN> händer trots allt då och då, men jag skulle utan problem klara mig helt utan
<CasperN> det är iof fel
<realubot> Se det så här. Fri information är viktigt för yttrandefrihet. Kopieringsskydd brgänsar spridningen av information och är ett hot mot yttrandefriheten.
<CasperN> offer blir det om du har ett behov
<CasperN> film är nöje
<CasperN> absolut inget man ska räkna med att få gratis
<CasperN> eller spel
<CasperN> eller musik
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> en dag kan ju internet vara out of order
<realubot> Upphovsrätten går ju faktiskt ut på att kontrollera informationen.
<CasperN> och information?
<maxjezy> då får man fan ta och skaka ur sparbössan
<D0minat0r> orsakerna jag ville gå över till linux, gratis finns ju substitut för dom flesta programmen
<CasperN> till vems bekostnad?
<CasperN> i vissa fall ja
<CasperN> men inte i alla
<CasperN> att lära medmänniskor ska inte vara på lärarnas bekostnad
<CasperN> då faller hela grejen
<CasperN> men ja, om en viss del kan betala, som ett universitet, då hoppas jag att de tar vara på lärandet bättre
<CasperN> varför spelar man inte in flera föreläsningar och lektioner?
<realubot> CasperN: Good question!
<CasperN> antingen för att sälja, eller för att dela ut gratis på nätet
<CasperN> kanske ha konton där man betalar årsavgift
<CasperN> till något bra
<arand> Mycket jobb att få till det rätt
<CasperN> men iaf, kunskap tar vi inte vara på tillräckligt bra
<CasperN> fri kunskap, nej, men att ta vara på bra kunskap bättre, kan göra det billigare för oss alla
<realubot> Sverige har ju ett skattesubventionerade universitet. Vi skulle kunna banda och lägga ut mängder av kunskap utan att det leder till någon ekonomisk förlust. Annat är det i länder där universiteten är beroende av terminsavgifter osv.
<CasperN> och tillslut så billigt att det inte är en summa att ens tala om
<arand> Npgon som råkar ha koll på hur man drar in ett par extra (lokala) debs i en pbuilder temporärt?
<CasperN> MIT har ju filmat ett bra tag
<CasperN> men det bör fler göra helt klart, att ens klaga på lärarbrist är ju löjligt
<realubot> Ett annat sätt är att förbättre kommunikationen så mycket som möjligt. Det leder nog till slut till att samma resultat som att spela in föreläsningar osv. Men tillräckligt bra kommunikationsteknik så sänds föreläsningarna live.
<realubot> CasperN: Lärarna används ju helt fel. Lärarna ska hjälpa eleverna, svara på frågor osv inte stå och mässa samma föreläsning om och om igen.
<CasperN> tror aldrig jag sett gymnasieelever fota en whiteboard, vet att det förekommer ofta att folk gör det på högskolor
<CasperN> men varför inte filma bara, och ha inbyggda system för det?
<realubot> CasperN: Ja. Precis.
<CasperN> jag har filmat föreläsningar jag själv haft fördel av
<CasperN> lönar sig såklart för mig
<swedala> heh, intressant att se diskussionen, är bristerna så stora i skolan numera?
<CasperN> men skolor bör ta rollen att införa fungerande system för dedt
<realubot> Därefter lägger man ut och sänder i klassrummet samtidigt. Eleverna kan titta på dator eller sitta i klassrummet och titta. 90% av lärarnas tid blir över till andra arbetsuppgifter.
<CasperN> svensk skola är väl sämst i Europa nu?
<CasperN> har det nog varit ett antal år också
<CasperN> men även globalt sett är det stora brister
<swedala> skolan är för slapp
<CasperN> utbildning är för traditionellt
<realubot> MEN lärarna är en stor grupp och dom är rädda om sina jobb så dom lär inte se positivt på detta.
<CasperN> och jag syftar inte på att ge 15åringar laptops
<CasperN> det leder inte till ökad kunskap
<swedala> laptops får dom redan i mellanstadiet numera
<CasperN> men att verkligen ha system för att distrubera kunskapen
<CasperN> tänk TED
<CasperN> men varför inte för matte, fysik, samhällskunskap?
<CasperN> eller elektonik eller vad som helst
<CasperN> allt som undervisas kan ju dra fördel av det, om inte för att spara tid
<realubot> Problemet är ju inte att sprida kunskap men det tror ju skolan. Problemet är att se till att eleverna har tid att lära sig och att dom hittar rätt källor.
<CasperN> det är ju löjligt att en lärare ska praktisera samma sak år in år ut
<realubot> CasperN: Ja, visst är det. Det är superlöjligt ju. Jag har haft lärare som har dragit samma skämt också.
<CasperN> mentaliteten i svensk skola är ju helt fel
<realubot> Japp.
<CasperN> men det hindrar inte att folk som verkligen vill lära sig ska få det lättare
<realubot> Helfel. Men det förstår inte politikerna för dom tror det handlar om skolk.
<realubot> skolk i betyget. Lever Bjärklund på 1800-talet?
<CasperN> att ha föreläsningen inspelad på kvällen när man studerar kan ju hjälpa många
<realubot> *Bkörklund
<realubot> Äsch.
<realubot> Tangentbordet vägrar stava hans namn rätt.
<CasperN> "skolk"? jag har skolkat ofta då jag har haft viktigare saker för mig, som att sova
<CasperN> men min kamera har stått på stativ och filmat trots att jag legat i sängen
<realubot> Jag hade gärna varit lärare om det hade haft motiverade elever.
<CasperN> samma här
<CasperN> jag funderade på att söka ett lärarjobb, men ångrade mig just pga det
<swedala> vart finns det motiverade elever?
<CasperN> ky, högskolor
<CasperN> men inte lägre ned
<swedala> mm sant
<realubot> Många lärare får tinnitus och många är sjukskrivna.
<CasperN> jo
<CasperN> det förstår jag
<realubot> Jag har vikarierat som lärare. Jag hade huvudvärk nästan varje dag.
<CasperN> jag tillhör väl sista generationen som fått "stryk" av lärare
<CasperN> och det var nog det bästa som hänt
<CasperN> fyfan att växa upp som dagens elever gör
<CasperN> om läraren ber eleverna att vara tysta så kränks de
<realubot> "Drygt 8 procent av lärarna i väst är sjukskrivna. "
<realubot> http://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=125&artikel=428173
<realubot> Det var 2004.
<realubot> "Totalt sett är 9 procent av Lärarförbundets medlemmar långtidssjukskrivna i hela landet."
<realubot> Jag vet inte hur det är i andra yrken men det låter mycket.
<realubot> CasperN: Haha, gick du i skolan på 1800-talet eller? Stryk?
<CasperN> skrev "stryk"
<realubot> Aja.
<CasperN> men har väl fått en del käftsmällar o örfilar genom åren
<CasperN> jag var inte helt lydig som liten
<realubot> Nja, jag tror inte lärarna behöver använda våld.
<CasperN> det tro jag
<CasperN> tror*
<realubot> Det är ju inte ungarna det är fel på. Det är deras föräldrar.
<CasperN> det finns elever som verkligen behöver stryk
<CasperN> jag var helt klart en av dem som liten
<realubot> Lärarna får börja med att uppfostra elevernas föräldrar.
<CasperN> hehe, tro inte att mina föräldrar gjorde fel
<CasperN> de gjorde nog jobbet lite för bra
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Hur gammal är du då?
<CasperN> jag är bara 22
<CasperN> så 89a
<realubot> Aha, då är det nog inte så stor skillnad på när du gick i skolan mot hur det är nu i skolan.
<CasperN> men jag hade då tur att ha lärare som nu är pensionerade
<swedala> tjejen min är lärare, hon har hand om Ã¥rskurs 4-6, jag tror nog ocksÃ¥ att föräldrar mÃ¥ste ta mer ansvar. förra Ã¥ret rÃ¥kade jag svara pÃ¥ ett samtal i telefon som var avsett för min sambo. Där en föräldrär till en elev skällde ut mig för att hennes dotter inte hade blivit utvald som lucia. Först trodde jag allt var ett skämt men efter fem minuters skällande förstod jag att detta var verklighet. Min sambo förklarade hÃ
<swedala> inte helt lätt att vara lärare numera
<CasperN> det är jag ganska säker på att det är realubot
<CasperN> skolorna jag gick i som liten är totalt annolunda mot vad det är idag
<CasperN> jag hade väldigt bra relation med mina lärare som ung
<realubot> swedala: Helt sjukt.
<CasperN> trots att jag var lite stökig
<CasperN> men jag var samtidigt väldigt duktig i skolan
<realubot> Jag tror man måste vara lärare på universitet för att ha vettiga elever.
<realubot> Eller en väldigt seriös gymnasieskola.
<realubot> vettigs/intresserade
<realubot> Bah.
<CasperN> nä, hade mina lärare varit lärare idag hade de flesta nog varoit dömda för flertal brott och arbetslösa
<realubot> Kassa?
<CasperN> de sista åren i gymnasiet var vidriga
<realubot> Vidriga?
<CasperN> lärare som saknade all form av kurage
<realubot> Mm.
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-22
<CasperN> lektioner var helt hopplösa
<CasperN> menar att det verkligen bara blivit värre och värre
<realubot> Jag har inga höga tankar om lärare. Jag ser många lärare som personer som inte orkar jobba med något mer seriöst eller som bara väntar in pensionen. Det finns en liten andel lärare som "brinner" för sitt jobb.
<CasperN> att säga att det är föräldrarnas fel är ju inte helt sant då elever spenderar stor del av sin unga tid just i skolan
<Fogge> realubot: Du har antagligen jävligt fel, ingen dras till läraryrket om de inte tror att det är något de vill hålla på med
<CasperN> så klart att både föräldrar och lärare har stor roll i uppfostrandet
<realubot> Men den som tror att lärarjobbet är semester lurar sig själv. Det är ett tufft jobb eftersom skolan ser ut som den gör.
<swedala> CasperN: ser du inte problemet, en lärare vågar knappt anmäla något då elever motanmäler kränkning
<CasperN> precis
<realubot> Fogge: Jag har absolut inte fel. Jag har studerat med personer som inte klarat studierna och därför som reträttposition sökt sig till läraryrket.
<CasperN> det är ju problemet
<Fogge> Tja, lärarutbildningen är ju jävligt chill, lärarprofessionen är det inte
<realubot> Fogge: Jag vet måga som har läst matematik och fysik och som inte klarat av utbildningen som för att inte ha kastat bort studierna omskolar sig till lärare.
<realubot> Det har nästan inget att göra med att dom vill jobba som lärare.
<Fogge> Jag är ledsen men anekdoter i plural blir aldrig data. :)
<CasperN> jag har sett lektioner där elever kastat saker på lärare, kallat lärare ord, skrikit, ryckt folk i hår, sparkat systematiskt på andras stolar, rökt så brandlarm gått, osv osv,sånt man tror inte händer?
<CasperN> försök tänka processen som krävs för att stänga av en elev som denna?
<CasperN> det är så omständigt så lärarna orkar inte ens bry sig
<CasperN> de sjukskriver sig helt enkelt
<realubot> Fogge: Det är ingen hemlighet att läraryrket har tappat enormt i status och att det är helt andra typer som söker sig dit nu jämfört med förr.
<CasperN> eller skiter i det
<swedala> så sant
<swedala> läraryrket har tappat status i samma takt som lönen har fallit
<realubot> Om du fryser läkarnas (inte lärarnas) lönder i 20-30 år så kommer många ambitiösa personer söka sig till andra yrken. Det handlar inte bara om intresse. Det handlar också om lön och status i yrket.
<CasperN> självklart kan det funka så, men slappheten har inget med det att göra
<CasperN> mentaliteten i ett klassrum är helt fel
<realubot> Jo, slappheten hos lärarna har med det att göra.
<realubot> Det är inget statusyrke längre. Därför sjunker kvalitén också.
<CasperN> någon som har en son eller dotter borde lätt få det bekräftat, fråga bara efter småsaker
<swedala> realubot: det där lät som en riktig vänster-lösning, varför inte bara höja statusen för lärare, t ex höja lönerna kraftigt?
<CasperN> eleverna är så pacificerade att de själva inte bryr sig att de förstör för varandra, och för lärare
<realubot> swedala: Det handlar nog inte bara om lön, men visst högre löner skulle nog hjälpa till.
<CasperN> frivillig skolgång hade löst en del
<CasperN> skiten hade skippat att ta sig dit
<realubot> eller mer flexibel skolgång kanske.
<CasperN> hade ni som chefer tolererat att era anställda beteede sig som elever i regel gör?
<CasperN> knappast
<CasperN> jag tror förhållandena förstör enormt för just den tidiga skolgången, och det påverkar såklart även de senare studierna
<CasperN> det blir ju såklart bättre när studier är frivilliga och det kostar från egen ficka
<CasperN> att tro att det inte är lösningen är att blunda för en riktig lösning
<realubot> Det är ett enormt attitydproblem i skolan. Jag har läst på komvux och där var det elever som precis hade lämnar gymnasiet. Det var som natt och dag mellan komvux och gymnasiet. Så mycket mognar inte människor på ett år.
<CasperN> precis
<realubot> Det är någon attityd som har bitit sig fast i skolan. Den sitter i väggarna, hos lärarna, eleverna, allt.
<CasperN> tyvärr har du så rätt
<realubot> Tur man har lämnat skolan då. :)
<realubot> Om det är så illa som vi skolproffs har konstaterat.
<CasperN> synd att det är som det är, det drabbar samhället i längden
<CasperN> jag tror det är betydligt värre än vad jag själv vet
<realubot> Nu slipper du det.
<CasperN> mjo, men jag hoppas ändå på att det bättrar sig
<CasperN> bara för att det inte drabbar mig direkt, så drabbar det ju alla indirekt
<virtuald> Helikoptern svävar runt i kanalen
<CasperN> hur ofta läser man inte i svensk media om att svenskar saknar kompetensen som krävs för vissa yrken
<CasperN> ok, främst idg som skriver sånt, men det förekommer
<CasperN> det är ju tydligt att betygen och kunskapsnivån sjunker
<virtuald> Gräset är grönt
<CasperN> när det borde vara tvärt om, lättare än någonsin att lära sig
<CasperN> mitt gräs är gult av övergödning från hundar....
<virtuald> de pushar/hausar eller vad det heter utbildningar som inte ger jobb, också.
<CasperN> arbetslösa är lätta valboskap för vänsterblocket
<virtuald> Borde finnas gratis påsar på vissa ställen
<realubot> virtuald: Helikoptern?
<virtuald> realubot: Ja, den.
<realubot> virtuald: Vad snackar du om?
<realubot> Gräset är inte alls grönare på andra sidan.
<virtuald> inte din mamma i alla fall
<realubot> virtuald: Meh.
<virtuald> Himmelen är svart
<realubot> Det finns jobb om man har rätt utb. Arbetslösheten finns i yrken som inte ställer krav på viss kompetens/utbildning.
<realubot> Så att utbilda är rätt om det är inom rätt områden.
<virtuald> Försökte läsa en bok men orkade inte ta mig till första sidan.
<realubot> :S
<virtuald> varför är du inte ute och super med de andra barnen?
<realubot> Jag vågar inte.
<realubot> Jag är rädd för att då stryk.
<realubot> *få
<realubot> Varför är inte du ute och super?
<virtuald> Jorden går under imorgon :)
<virtuald> Tänkte att jag skulle ha lite kvalitetstid för mig själv istället
<virtuald> realubot: Vi kan gå ut och få stryk tillsammans
<realubot> Det tror jag inte på.
<realubot> Jag vill inte ha stryk.
<Philip5> realubot: du kanske kommer tycka det är jättekul att få stryk
<Philip5> tänk positivt
<maxjezy> jorden går ju under 2012
<realubot> Nää, jag vågar inte.
<realubot> Vad har vi sagt om att sova i kanalen?
<spacebug-> don't do it?
<lilleman72> vad e kommandot till linux där jag vill chmod 7777 på en map & alla undermappar?
<arand> "man chmod" (-R)
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: skrev inte jag det till dig igår?
<lilleman72> cHarNe2 jag e gammal :P
<amelia> *gäsp*
<swedala> äh vem bryr sig om manualer när folk ger hjälp här :D
<Barre_> amelia: hur har det gått? Fått något svar?
<cahoot> Barre, minns jag fell eller kör du även OSX?
<gargamel> Kanalens coolaste kille at your service.
<Linda^> nu hittaru på!
<realuboy> Nej. Sp heter jag ju inte.
<realubot> SÃ¥.
<Linda^> :D
<realubot> ;)
<realubot> Linda^: Vad sysslar du med när du inte längtar efter att jag ska logga in?
<Linda^> Hah, hur visste du att det är det jag läntar efter dag ut och dag in?
<realubot> Linda^: Det gör alla här.
<Linda^> Jaha, jag trodde jag var unik
<Linda^> :(
<realubot> Nej, tyvärr. Du är bara än i mängden av tjejer som sitter här och väntar på mig.
<D0minat0r> pfff
<realubot> *en
<Linda^> Ameh.
<realubot> Mm.
<Linda^> Jag är hungrig. Gimme food?
<D0minat0r> varför klarar inte en "network l3800c" av linux varenda dist säger grub error: disk not found suck
<Philip5> Linda^: om du underhåller mig istället så glömmer du nog snart att du är hungrig ;)
<Linda^> Men hörru
<Linda^> >_>
<Linda^> Vem ska underhålla mig då?
<Philip5> >_>_>_>
<cahoot> D0minat0r, och vad är det för slags disk?
<D0minat0r> cahoot: 160GB/5400rpm8M/PATA
<D0minat0r> Samsung HM160HC
<cahoot> sda?
<D0minat0r> sda
<D0minat0r> har försökt varena guide vid händelse av grub error
<D0minat0r> inget har hjälpt
<cahoot> hur är det - använder grub2 fortf device.map?
<D0minat0r> undra om jag ska byta till en mindre disk och testa, gammal laptop
<cahoot> där borde i så fall framgå om grub tycker det är hd0
<D0minat0r> måste undersöka mer när sonen lagt sig
<D0minat0r> kanske jag byter ut disken i dreamboxen mot den i laptopen
<cahoot> D0minat0r, cat /boot/grub/device.map
<D0minat0r> slängde bärbara i lådan
<D0minat0r> inspirationen sjönk
<D0minat0r> hehe
<D0minat0r> men ska testa de du skrev senare
<arand> cahoot: Man can ställa in den om man vill, kan regenerera via --recheck, men jag tror den inte är strikt nödvändig..
<cahoot> det är väl inte alltid givet att grub och bios? har samma uppfattning om diskordningen?
<hume> hello.... nån av er här som förstår er på java webstart - när man kör detta från en websida, installeras inte programmet då på min dator? Jag hittar inget annat sätt att köra det än att klicka på webstart igen från websidan...
<zChris> hume, jo det installeras, iaf om du har windows :
<zChris> :)
<hume> windows..:)
<hume> självklart ubuntu 11.04
<cahoot> ja det är ju lite av problemet med win - det installeras lite vad som helst, vare sig man vet eller inte
<hume> fast nu känns det lite så här med ubuntu också - har det installerats eller inte? hur vet jag det? hittar det inte i menyn och kan inte starta med programnamnet som kommando
<hume> nån som vet var det sparas om det nu sparas...?
<zChris> cahoot, inget problem för mig, sen godkänner man det
<Barre> cahoot: jag kör även osx mpå en maskin ja
<rolfblidborg> God dag! :)
<cahoot> Barre, jo jag undrar om du hittat en bra filhanterare för den som är linuxskadad
<Barre> cahoot: haha... jag kör terminal :P
<cahoot> Barre, ja det var ju svar på tal, jag saknar min gamla fileunner
<Barre> jag kände mig helt vilsen i OSX, försökte importera mina bilder från linux-servern till osx, höll på i 40min innan jag startade terminalen och då var jag igång på ett par minuter med importen
<Barre> ids inte att lära mig osx så mycket, använder bara en applikation i osx, allt annat kör jag från linux
<cahoot> 'the only truly intuitive interface is the nipple'
<Barre> haha.... men varför har killar bröstvårtor? det är ju som att sätta en kran på väggen utan att dra dit vattenledningar, helt meningslöst...
<cahoot> 'tredje könet' ska väl han chans
<cahoot> s/han/ha/
<zChris> Barre, Erogena zoner!
<Barre> hmmm så evolutionen tyckte att bröstvårtor på män är en bra idé för att de kan man pilla på när man ligger med varandra?!? ;P
<zChris> Japp! ( om nu evolutionen kan tycka nått )
<zChris> annars http://fragalund.blogg.lu.se/varfor-har-killar-brostvartor/
<Barre> me lövs the internetz
<haffe> Barre: Det är nog snarare så att bröstvårtor på män inte har varit till någon nackdel.
<haffe> Alternativt är existensen av bröstvårtor kopplat till något annat som är tillräckligt gynnsamt.
<Barre> jag var ju i.o.f.s. inte så vansinnigt seriös i min frågeställning :)
<haffe> Finns det någon juridisk frågelåda.
<haffe> Vi har en fråga vi har diskuterat mycket.
<haffe> Antag rent hypotetiskt att du ger pengar till en prostituerad, och därefter tar tillbaka pengarna efter utförd tjänst.
<haffe> Är det rån? Våldtäkt? kontraktsbrott?
<Barre> kontraktsbrott kan det väl inte vara eftersom affärtuppgörelsen mellan prostiruerad och torsk är olaglig och inte juridiskt bindande, eller?
<haffe> Jag vet inte.
<kodein> bäst att du frågar Lund
<haffe> kodein: Jag tror att ifall jag ställer den frågan så är det sista spiken i kistan att SÄPO upprättar en akt på mig.
<kodein> ah, det kan ju ställa till problem förstås
<lilleman72> not run in Strict Mode on MySQL 5.x. hur ändrar man detta?
<realubot> haffe: Jag tror det är sexköp+stöld/rån.
<realubot> Sexköpet för betalningen och sedan stöld/rån för att du tar tillbaka stålarna.
<kodein> man får säkert åtalsunderlåtelse på det ena.
<kodein> eller på båda.
<kodein> och då kan det ju vara bra att stjäla tillbaks pengarna, så man har råd att bota
<realubot> kodein: Mhm, men med tiden så blir straffet hårdare.
<realubot> Hm, många e-bokläsare har 5-6" skärm. Är inte det lite litet? :S
<kodein> jag hade en palm tungsten t3 med 3.7"-skärm som jag provade att läsa böcker på förut, och det gick väl dugligt
<kodein> det var en fin liten sak, minsann. sen slutade jag använda den, och nåt år senare sålde jag den för en tiondel av inköpspris...
<maxjezy> sånt där är verkligen waste of money
<kodein> nja. så är det ju med allt datta
<kodein> och med bilar
<maxjezy> nintendo 8bit har visat sig bli en cashgruva iaf :)
<kodein> njaej, egentligen inte.
<kodein> de kostade väl 2500 nya, och typ 3-400 nu. lägger man på lite inflation så är det ganska bra pristapp.
<kodein> det tillverkades liksom 62 miljoner stycken också.
<maxjezy> och 61 miljoner är trasiga nu
<maxjezy> skrotade
<maxjezy> priset kommer stiga betydligt med tiden tror jag
<maxjezy> har redan sett att spel går för över 1000 lappen styck
<spacebug-> haffe: rån eller egenmäktigt förfarande
<spacebug-> kanske dock mer stöld än rån
<spacebug-> beror ju på situatioen
<mikul> finns det nån lösning på att köra separata skärmar i unity än?
<mikul> *någon
<Philip5> hmm, har oracle stängt ner sajten för extensions för openoffice nu också
<kodein> kan de knulla över dig på nåt sätt så gör de det.
<Philip5> tydligen
<cahoot> varför är försvenskade amerikanismer så knöliga?
<R2D21> Behöver kunna skydda gästkontot bättre så ingen röjjer runt på skrivbordet och raderar menyer/ikoner av misstag.
<cahoot> chattr -i kanske kan komma till pass?
<R2D21> tråkigt att det inte finns någon färdig lösning för att låsa hela skrivbordet. Mina päron vet ju inte alltid om de har släppt musknappen eller inte så det blir mycket ofrivilliga "dra och släpp".
<Philip5> R2D21: googla på ubuntu och kiosk mode
<Philip5> vet inte hur ubuntu har det med settings och program för kiosk mode men det är sånt läge man ställer in desktops i för att kunna låsa ner desktop, program och funktioner som man t ex har på internet cafeer och bibblan
<R2D21> Philip5, Bra för jag skall även leverera en dator till en pojk som har ADHD.
<R2D21> aha man kan göra lite i Ubuntu-tweak  (kollar bums)
<Philip5> till kde tror jag det finns särskilda program för att låsa ner kde i kiosk mode så jag antar att gnome har något liknande
<Angelkiller> Vad var det för kommando för att skifta filinnehåll mellan filer (swap)
<cahoot> mv via mellansteg? mv a->c mv b->a mv c->b ?
<Angelkiller> cahoot: fast det finns ett speciellt kommando men kommer inte ihåg vad det heter
<Angelkiller> Står helt still, får inte detta bash script att fungera...
<Angelkiller> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611439/
<Angelkiller> har kört chmod u+x [filnamn]
<Angelkiller> När jag startar scriptet kommer jag till att namnet skall matas in men sen händer inget mer...
<Angelkiller> Fixat... glömde en sak...
<dagon_> det åskar visst
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> är ni verkligen inte här och pratar datorer och sånt?
<delhage> nä
<maxjezy> uscha
<arand> Varför prata när man kan göra?
<maxjezy> sant så sant
<delhage> Varför prata när man kan vila?
<haffe> Varför tänka när man kan sova?
<delhage> så sant
<realubot> Angelkiller borde testa med set -x i sitt bash-skript.
<realubot> Kan man verkligen använda echo >> $file och cat >> $file utan att ha ett argument till cat och echo?
<realubot> echo går ju men cat >> $file ?
<realubot> Det ser skumt ut eller?
<cahoot> bara > file?
<arand> Vad är du ute efter ?
<delhage> ja
<realubot> Dessutom så har ju Angelkiller shebangen #!/bin/sh och inte #!/bin/bash. Det kanske också ställer till det?
<arand> Beror på vilket shell man vill använda
<realubot> Angelkiller postade det här och frågade vad som var fel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611439/
<realubot> Jag försöker lösa det.
<arand> sh är en sak, bash är en annan
<cahoot> han hade ju löst det
<realubot> Ja, nu ser jag. Oklart hur bara.
<realubot> arand: I know that.
<realubot> bourne shell och boune again shell
<realubot> eller något.
<realubot> *bourne
<virtuald> realubot: stdin är default input, det är knutet till ditt skal om du inte ger något filnamn
<virtuald> man fd tror jag
<arand> cat >> file funkar utmärkt, likväl > beroende på vad man använder det till..
<realubot> virtuald: Vad gör cat >> $file då?
<virtuald> appendar stdin till filen som skalet binder till stdout
<virtuald> tror jag
<realubot> DÃ¥ vet jag inte vad som var fel i skriptet innan Angelkiller fixade det.
<arand> du skriver (append) till fil tills du matar in Ctrl+D
<arand> sh på Debian är ju som default "dash"
<arand> medans bash är GNU Bourne Again SHell
<realubot> Jaha. dash har jag aldrig hört talas om.
<arand> dash är POSIX-compliant, vilket väl är meningen med sh över ett trevligare skal som bash
<realubot> Ok.
<arand> Debian Almquist Shell (dash) heter det visst
<realubot> Aha.
<Philip5> ubuntu använder också dash för alla system scripts
<Philip5> bara användare som brukar bash som sh
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> potatissallad, potatisgratäng, marinerad fläskfile och beasås med baguetter till
<maxjezy> MURDA MURDA!
<Angelkiller> Tja!
<Angelkiller> Kan man använda mv för att endast byta filnamn på en fil dvs inte mappar eller speciella filer (ex körbara)
<delhage> potatissallad OCH potatisgratäng? låter överflödigt
<delhage> Angelkiller: ja
<delhage> och andra filer
<delhage> inkl kataloger
<Angelkiller> det jag är ute efter är om man kan sätta en spärr på mv så att man bara kan flytta "vanliga filer" håller på med ett skript.
<delhage> ?
<delhage> nej
<Angelkiller> Jag ska skifta 2filer med varandra men dessa får inte vara en mapp eller en körbar fil utan endast en vanlig fil..
<Angelkiller> hmmm.
<Angelkiller> bör man använda cat istället för detta?
<delhage> använd "test2
<delhage> test
<delhage> man test
<Angelkiller> ok får kolla det
<maxjezy> delhage: låter överflödigt ja
<maxjezy> men det är inte det
<delhage> inte?
<maxjezy> chili i potatissalladen ju
<maxjezy> ju mer skit de står på bordet ju lyckligare blir man
<maxjezy> jag har marinerat köttet finfint :)
<maxjezy> ska skära upp det och mumsa snart
<delhage> potatis är ganska överflödigt öht
<arand> Angelkiller: Du kan ju använda find för att få ut en lista över endast vanliga filer
<delhage> alströmmer--
<Angelkiller> arand: ja det är sant..
<hume_> hej...jag har fått problem med installationsprogrammen (uppdateringshanteraren, apt-get) i 11.04: den kan inte accessa förråden. nån som vet vad jag ska göra?
<kodapa> hume_: det är trasigt, laga
<kodapa> :)
<arand> Vad är felmeddelendet?
<hume_> kör apt-get update, så läser den in och sen levererar den meddelandet på http://paste.ubuntu.com/611522/
<zChris> aldrigt sett ett sånt felmeddelande, iofs är jag på windows *trollface*^
<hume_> ska jag köra dpkg configure -a eller nåt?
<arand> hume_: sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists/se.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages ~/se.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages_BACKUP sen kör update och see om problemet kvarstår?
<hume_> kvarstår, men nu med filen natty_restricted
<hume_> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/se.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_restricted_binary-i386_Packages
<hume_> samma sak med den?
<arand> hmm, flutta tillbaks den filen du gjorde backup på och pröva instaäälet att flytta hela lists/ till lists_BACKUP/ ?
<xyzp> hej
<xyzp> amelia, hej
<xyzp> realubot,hej
<hume_> arand, ah...nu verkar det funka..:)
<hume_> tack
<arand> Jag läste att sådant kan bero på formateringsmissar i packetbeskrivningar och så..
<xyzp> 23 kvinnor har gjort bort sig nu huh
<arand> typ
<arand> typ
<xyzp> arand,hej
<hume_> annat problem: jag försöker installera munin på min LAN-server, men får access problem. det finns en /etc/apache2/conf.d-fil som hör till munin där accessen styrs. Kan den styras nån mer stans i apache?
<arand> Eller hut man nu skriver in ^@
<arand> hume_: Har ingen koll där.
<arand> xyzp: 'lå
<xyzp> arand, lå på dig :-)
<hume_> jag har pastat hela filen som ligger i /etc/apache2/conf.d på http://paste.ubuntu.com/611524
<hume_> nån som har nån idé om varför jag kan accessa 127.0.0.1/munin från samma maskin, men nekas från andra maskiner (server/munin)?
<xyzp> hur gör man för att uppdatera vlc?
<xyzp> <---newbie
<hume_> xyzp, vad menar du med uppdatera? nyare version av programmet?
<arand> xyzp: Uppdaterar operativsystemet/ lägger till ett PPA/ kompilerar från git
 * arand har för mig att vlc ligger i git..
<arand> s/mig/sig/
<xyzp> hume, ja en nyare version
<hume_> xyzp, har du 11.04? Natty? vill du ha nyare än så får du göra som arand skrev
<xyzp> arand,  hur skriver man då o konsolen?
<xyzp> i
<xyzp> finns ej
<arand> xyzp: Hitta ett ppa för vlc, samt lägg till detta
<arand> Varför vill du uppdatera det förresten?
<xyzp> arand, vissa sidor på nätet klagar över att jag inte kan köra HD
<arand> Hmm, har du bevis på att det skulle göra skillnad?
<xyzp> 99% [Ansluter till update.eeepc.asus.com (211.72.249.195)]
<xyzp> den fastnar där :-(
<haffe> Ok.
<xyzp> haffe, nu gick det, när jag provade igen
<xyzp> arand, jag har inga bevis
<xyzp> arand, ah nu förstår jag vad du menade
<xyzp> Vad kan jag skriva i konsolen för att se vilken version av os jag har?
<knytt> Min nya webbkamera har orimligt dålig ljudkvalité. All felsökning jag har hittat verkar rikta in sig på själva kameran i sig, alternativt när ljudet inte fungerar alls. Jag skall koppla in den i en windowsdator när jag har möjlighet för att se om det är fel på hårdvaran, men det känns som att det är något annat... I både cheese och skype är ljudet helt vansinnigt lågt och blurrigt, för att bli helt förvrängt om jag höjer 
<K350> Any app to recommend for deleting people who don't follow you back?
<K350> oj
<K350> fel kanal
<Philip5> dagon_: och inatt sänds ett nytt avsnitt av GoT och då kommer det hända grejer :D
<dagon_> Philip5: wunderbar
<Philip5> dagon_: läget annars då?
<dagon_> jofan
<dagon_> hänt lite grejer så jag har varit lite afk
<dagon_> kolla din jabber
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
 * rolfblidborg med
<rolfblidborg> http://www.tradera.com/Adaptec-AAR-2410SA-64MB-PCI-X-Inkl-moms-auktion_1210_133315136
<rolfblidborg> Är det värt 500.-?
<rolfblidborg> Jag har ingen erfarenhet av varken raid-kort eller raid
<Philip5> om det inte är något fel på det så kostar det nog minst 3 gånger så mycket nytt
<rolfblidborg> Det står inte att det är något fel på det
<rolfblidborg> Hur är det att använda raidkort i ubuntu-server?
<rolfblidborg> Hur går man vill väga för att lägga upp en raid?
<rolfblidborg> Är det värt att slänga upp en ubuntu-server eller är det lättare att köra med freeNAS om man ska ha en FTP-server?
<rolfblidborg> (Ja, jag bryter topic lite)
<Philip5> beror helt på
<rolfblidborg> På vadå?
<rolfblidborg> <--- Rookie
<Philip5> på vad man har för behov
<rolfblidborg> Det som är en bonus är att jag kan ha andra saker på den också
<rolfblidborg> Inte bara ftp'n
<Philip5> ja freenas har ju sin uppsättning med tjänster du kan köra och vill du vara friare eller köra annat så kan ju ubuntu server lösa fler saker
<Philip5> du kan ju även sätta upp en mjuvaruraid om du inte måste ha ett dedikerat raidkort
<rolfblidborg> Men är det inte säkrare med ett raid-kort?
<Philip5> raidkortet avlastar resten av systemet
<rolfblidborg> är det enda skillnaden?
<Philip5> i princip
<rolfblidborg> okej
<Philip5> har du en hårt belastad server så kan den skillnaden vara nog så viktig
<Philip5> har du en hemmaserver så spelar det mindre roll
<rolfblidborg> Det kommer ju mest vara en hemmaserver för mig ja
<rolfblidborg> Men jag kommer låta några polare få gå in på FTP'n och dela lite filer
<rolfblidborg> Vi kommer väll vara 2-3 pers kanske
<rolfblidborg> Inget stort
<Philip5> börja med en mjukvaruraid i så fall om du ens behöver raid
<Philip5> både freenas och ubuntu kan ju sätta upp mjukvaruraid
<rolfblidborg> Sen är det ju att jag behöver mer sata-platser
<rolfblidborg> Men då behöver jag ju inget raid-kort och det kanske blir billigare med ett sata-kort utan raid?
<Philip5> ja det kan man ju inte trolla fram om man har slut med slots så då behöver man ju extra kontrollerkort.
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> hur många diskar ska du ha i burken?
<rolfblidborg> Äh, jag tjackar det så ser vi vad som händer :)
<rolfblidborg> 6
<rolfblidborg> eller 5
<rolfblidborg> vet inte riktigt än
<Philip5> hur många satakontaker har du då?
<rolfblidborg> 2
<Philip5> oj, det var inte många
<rolfblidborg> Nope
<rolfblidborg> Det är en gammal server ;)
<Philip5> gammalt moderkort?
<Philip5> aha
<rolfblidborg> jag köpte en gammal HP flikserver på tradera för 300:-
<Philip5> aha
<rolfblidborg> Så den är inte uppe än :)
<Philip5> freenas brukar har ju inte samma bredd vad gäller stöd för olika hårdvara som linux i övrigt
<rolfblidborg> och jag kan inte så mycket om varken ubuntu, raid eller att sätta upp en server
<rolfblidborg> men jag lär mig :)
<Philip5> man kan behöva kolla att ens hårdvara stödjs med freenas
<rolfblidborg> nej, det är jag med på
<rolfblidborg> Okej
<rolfblidborg> Och ubuntu är ganska mycket plug n' play va?
<Philip5> eller så märker man det om man försöker installera :)
<Philip5> jo
<rolfblidborg> Finns det någon gräns på hur stora diskar linux klarar?
<rolfblidborg> Det är 2tb diskar
<Philip5> det beror på vilket filsystem man använder
<rolfblidborg> Ok
<Philip5> med ext4 är gränsen 1 Exbibyte :)
<rolfblidborg> Jag klarar mig en bit till alltså? =)
<Philip5> max storlek på en fil på disken är 16 TiB
<rolfblidborg> Crap!
<rolfblidborg> jag är körd :(
<rolfblidborg> Men det spelar väll ingen roll vilket format disken är för mina vänner som kör windows?
<rolfblidborg> Eller mig som kör os x på min bärbara
<Philip5> inte när den är en server
<rolfblidborg> Alltså via FTP'n
<Philip5> då blir den en nätverksenhet
<strobg> "I Sverige på 90-talet kunde man köpa herrgårdar, stadshotell och andra större fastigheter för några kronor p.g.a. att de bara stod och förföll."
<strobg> Stämmer detta?
<rolfblidborg> 90-talet känns lite att ta i
<Philip5> strobg: finns nog sådana fall men det var väl inte vardagsmat heller. fast jag vet inte om det har så mycket med ubuntu att göra
<strobg> P.g.a. "ekonomisk kris".
<Philip5> man fick ju inte sällan köpa dem då med skyldighet att renovera dem upp till användbar standard
<strobg> Varför bryr sig säljaren om det?
<realubot> strobg: Det stämmer nog. Det går att köpa hus billigt idag också.
<realubot> strobg: Problemet är att dom kostar i drift.
<realubot> dagon_: Och ofta är i behov av underhåll.
<realubot> dagon_: Inte du. GÃ¥rdarna.
<realubot> strobg: Det här är väl inte jättedyrt: http://www.hemnet.se/bostad/villa-237m2-kramfors-kommun-fantskogsvagen-7a-1794477
<strobg> "Utropspris	 100 000 kr"
<strobg> Knappast några kronor...
<strobg> Och verkar bara vara "7A"...
<strobg> Hmm... eller kanske hela heter så.
<strobg> Såg ut som ett hyreshus först.
<strobg> Vilket det är, men inte på det sätt jag menade..
<strobg> Ja, det är billigt om man jämför med en sunkig jävla mini-etta i Stockholm...
<strobg> Som kostar över en mille.
<strobg> Och då är det inte ens inne i stan.
<CasperN> drifkostnad 5766kr månad
<realubot> 100 papp är inte mycket för ett hus på 200+ kvm och 800 kvm tomt.
<CasperN> enligt seb
<CasperN> boendekostnad 5906kr
<strobg> Hatar jävla Stockholm. Fattar inte vad man gör här. Är aldrig ens inne i stan. Bara omöjligt att hitta någonstans att bo.
<strobg> CasperN: Vadå? Är de separata?
<CasperN> nej
<realubot> CasperN: Var ser du driftkostnaden?
<CasperN> men fastighetsskatten läggs på
<strobg> Totalkostnad drygt 6 lax i månaden alltså.
<realubot> Mhm.
<CasperN> precis
<strobg> Vad kostar så mycket? En fet oljepanna?
<CasperN> bra fråga
<realubot> Uppvärmning, el?
<strobg> Men hur kan de veta hur mycket el kostar? Är det fast pris?
<realubot> Vatten, avlopp, sophämtning?
<strobg> Hmm...
<CasperN> framgick inte så priset är säkert varierande
<CasperN> men en riktlinje iaf
<strobg> Fantskogsvägen... Elefantskogsvägen...
<CasperN> ser ut att ligga precis vid vatten iaf
<strobg> Och bra om man behöver klippa sig.
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Nog för att du kanske inte alls bryr dig, men jag bestämde mig för att köra på en hårdvaruraid, köpte i alla fall kortet :)
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: oki, ja fel är det ju inte
<rolfblidborg> Ska bli skoj att pilla =)
<rolfblidborg> Kul att lära sig någonting nytt
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-14
<itmannen> Vilken okristlig tid att vakna
<phnom> Morrn
<andol> morgens
<AndChat|> andol: God morgon.
<larsemil> morrn
<itmannen> Idag är det perfekt väder för en stugsittare som mig. Hård blåst och regn
<itmannen> Så jag absolut inne känner något behov att gå ut
<itmannen> *inte
<HeMan> Morrn!
<niklaswe> itmannen: :)
<itmannen> Nu blir det en del pyssel i min rätta dator.
<Barre> go' middag
<larsemil> Barre: sovit tills nu!? vissa har det bra
<Barre> larsemil: jag har tagit två långa promenader, badat i medelhavet, fotat ödlor och sköldpaddor. Nu skall jag jobba en timme på balkongen med en kall öl vid min sida.. kallar du det för "att ha det bra" så kan jag inte mer än att hålla med ;)
<antii> Barre: Fi fan.
<HeMan> Barre: säg till när jag kan knäcka till din rygg så du får ryggskott igen
<Barre> aldrig, HeMan.... ALDRIG!
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<realubot> Här sliter man med att söka jobb så svetten lackar och så läser man om en överbetald sysadmin som sitter på balkongen och super samtidigt som han "jobbar".
<Barre> det är skillnad på skit och pannkaka helt enkelt.. :P
<realubot> Jag hoppas du spiller ut ölen i tangentbordet.
<amelia> realubot: Barre är du ingen sysadmin, han är ju powerpoint-krigare!
<Laban> select * from ( select
<Laban> Man skolo ickke högreklicka i onödan....
<kodein> skola*
<realubot> amelia: Tack för att du bekräftar mina misstankar. Killens jobb är alltså att "leka" i Powerpoint på dagarna för att mot slutet av dagen spara ner allting i ett stängt filformat.
<kodein> u jelly
<realubot> Det enda rätta hade varit att låta mig ta över medelhavslivet och låta Barre söka nytt jobb.
<realubot> Tur att man inte är katolik: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_sju_d%C3%B6dssynderna
<amelia> realubot: nej, mot slutet av dagen säljer han lagring för flera miljoner.
<andol> Barre: Förresten, klassar du ovan som arbetsdag eller som semester? :)
<realubot> amelia: Det tror jag inte på.
<amelia> realubot: det är nog bara för att du inte förstår hur jävla duktig Barre är på det han gör. :)
<HeMan> realubot: Barre är riktigt riktigt vass på att trycka egna pengar, det är det han gör!
<realubot> HeMan: Jag tror mer på Powerpoint. Jag tycker Barre låter som en powerpointare.
<Haffe> realubot: Jag kan erbjuda dig ett jobb.
<realubot> Haffe: Du har nog inte råd med lönen.
<Haffe> Nattskiftet som lysdiodsövervakare i serverhallen.
<Haffe> Betalning i mat och husrum.
<realubot> Haffe: Ok, 30 000 kr...
<Haffe> Du får sova i serverhallen.
<realubot> för en anställningsintervju.
<Haffe> Jadu, lycka till.
<Haffe> Jag brukar gå på anställningsintevjuver för att dricka kaffe.
<HeMan> realubot: det skulle kunna vara så att du får sänka dina löneanspråk om du vill ha ett jobb
<realubot> HeMan: Löneanspråken har vi ju inte ens kommit till? Vi snackar ju bara anställningsintervjuanspråk.
<Haffe> HeMan: Han vill ha 30k för att komma på intervjuv.
<HeMan> realubot: och redan där noterar jag en diskrepans mellan dina önskemål och verkligheten
<realubot> 30 000 kr för en anställningsintervju på 1h. Och då är det jag som ställer frågorna och arbetsgivaren som svarar. Om jag tycker att intervjun är meningsfull så kan jag bjuda på en kvart till på slutet.
<HeMan> realubot: det fanns en hjälte som släckte oljebränder på oljefälten, han tog 1.000.000 bara för att svara i telefon, något för dig?
<realubot> Arbetsgivarna i Sverige är så fattiga att dom inte ens har råd att ansrtällningsintervjua mig.
<realubot> HeMan: Det låter som en kille som har fattat vad det handlar om.
<realubot> HeMan: Det var nog du som sa att en konsult måste veta hur man tar betalt. Jag tog dig på orden.
<realubot> Jag har för mig att det var du som sa det för några år sedan...
<HeMan> realubot: en skillnad mellan dig och honom var att han hade jobb...
<realubot> Vänta nu... Det här är väl inte en anställningsintervju?
<HeMan> realubot: du behöver inte oroa dig för det
 * realubot tvekar inför att trycka igång taxametern.
<realubot> HeMan: Ok, tur för er. Det hade blivit dyrt. Telesexlinjerna ni ringer från jobbtelefonerna är rena gratislunchen i jämförelse.
<HeMan> realubot: det är inte den typen av frågor du ställer på din intervju, "Är detta en anställningsintervju?"?
<realubot> HeMan: Du har rätt. Lika bra att börja debitera företaget så fort man sätter sin fot över tröskeln.
<realubot> Så man inte riskerar att bli smygintervjuad av någon snål arbetsgivare.
<HeMan> realubot: det skulle annars kunna förklara att det är svårt för dig att få ett jobb om du inte ens vet om du är på intervju
<Haffe> Nattskiftet som lysdiodsövervakare i serverhallen.__.,mb vcx<
<kodein> vill man ha jobb får man nog bjuda till med sin tid om en potentiell arbetsgivare vill prata med en
<realubot> Bjuda?
<kodein> mv $1 0;
<Haffe> kodein: Som du och uniflex ;)
<einand> realubot: du kan uppenbarligen inte konsten att marknadsföra dig. Om du lär dig den och lyckas så kan du ta vilka priser du vill.
<realubot> Ska jag bjuda arbetsgivarna på 1h intervjutid?
<kodein> Haffe: och alla andra nötter i bemanningsbranschen
<Haffe> Bemaningsföretag känns väldigt mycket som det nya daglönaandet.
<einand> realubot: hur kommer det sig att du tror att din tid är värt 30.000/h med tanke på att samhället just nu värderar den till 20kr/h
<einand> Haffe: fördelen dock med bemanningsföretag är att du får lön även om dom inte hittar jobb åt dig
<realubot> einand: Det gör dom ju inte? Samhället värderar mig oändligt högt. Om man räknar på min inkomst per arbetad timma så har jag oändligt hög timlön.
<einand> du lever på socialen, och deras norm är 20-25kr/h
<realubot> Dom har inga sådana normer. Dom har fasta belopp.
<realubot> Du räknar fel. Du får ta socialens bidrag och dividera med antal arbetade timmar under månaden.
<einand> jo men alltså om du slår ut det
<realubot> Då får du fram timlönen.
<Haffe> einand: Knappast du.
<realubot> per arbetad timma.
<larsemil> Haffe: lite olika, farsan har sån deal
<einand> Haffe: De jag känner som jobbar för bemmaningsföretag får lön även när dom går hemma pga bemanningsföretaget failat med att hitta arbete
<kodein> jag har fått mail från Mrs Jihad.
<larsemil> einand: finns båda
<realubot> Jag jobbar på sätt och vis på ett bemaningsföretag. Jag får pengar i väntan på jobb.
<larsemil> jag med. ircar och pengarna tickar in som de ska.
<realubot> Jag står standby och får betalt under tiden jag väntar på ett jobb.
<realubot> Hela Arbetsförmedlingen är ett bemanningsföretag.
<realubot> Jag jobbar på bemanningsföretaget Arbetsförmedlingen.
<larsemil> realubot: vad är du på jakt efter för jobb?
<realubot> larsemil: I första hand något IT-relaterat.
<kodein> vända hårddiskar på McLogica
<realubot> Jag behöver ett flexibelt jobb med stor frihet vad gäller arbetstider.
<realubot> Ett självständigt jobb då jag är överkvalificerad för grupparbete.
<kodein> det finns ju kanske en tidpunkt där man måste börja kompromissa lite med sina behov och kanske anpassa sig till tillgängliga jobb istället
<realubot> Det sa dom till arbetarna i Ådalen också.
<kodein> nej, inte direkt.
<einand> Hot Dogs 500g 5kr/st (max 3st)
<einand> Korvbröd 10-pack 5kr/st (max 3st)
<einand> det var ändå rätt ok pris för att vara ica
<realubot> einand: Du ska inte äta charkvaror. Det ökar risken för cancer.
<einand> pifff
<realubot> Man säger att 50% av cancerfallen beror på kostvanor. Ät fågel, fisk, frukt och grönt och mindre mättat fett och charkmat.
<kodein> att du ens jämför dig med dem är att håna de uppoffringar som dessa gjorde.
<einand> sedan jag sluta äta frukt och grönt så mår jag otroligt mycket bättre
<realubot> kodein: Det var ju kommunitsinfiltratörer som Sovjet som låg bakom allt.
<realubot> *kommunist
<realubot> *från Sovjet
 * kodein stänger av realubot 
<einand> kodein: gör du rätt i
<realubot> Det är en myt att det var den svenska arbetarrörelsen som besköts.
<realubot> Sedan använda den svenska arbetarrörelsen händelsen i propagandan.
<kodein> du är fan dummare än du hittills visat
<nikihr> http://www.fotbollskanalen.se/andra-ligor/tv-fair-play-eller-inte---se-kaoset-i-norge/
<nikihr> hahahaha
<realubot> "- Jag hade varit aktiv SSU-are i flera år, men runt tåget sprang det hårdföra kommunister och vrålade att vi borde storma militärförläggningarna och "Håll ut kamrater, 70.000 ryssar är på väg för att hjälpa oss!" "
<HeMan> nikihr: jag kan ärligt säga att jag inte förstod vad den artikeln handlade om
<nikihr> HeMan, såg du filmen?
<HeMan> nikihr: nej
<nikihr> En spelare skulle spela tillbaka bollen till andra laget då deras spelare låg skadad. Då tabbar sig målvakten sig så att den går in i mål.
<nikihr> Det var alltså inte meningen, då svarar det målgörande laget genom att låta andra laget göra ett mål så det blev jämt lixom
<nikihr> helt sjukt haha
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5SA9B1nFls4#t=173s
<HeMan> nikihr: jaha?
<HeMan> nikihr: fattade den ändå inte
<nikihr> hehe, skit samma
<realubot> kodein: Du är historielös. Det är fakta att politiska extremister med lågt stöd bland befolkningen infiltrerade protesterna i Ådalen. Sossarnas Per-Albin Hansson har t.ex. lagt skulden för händelserna på arbetsgivarna (millitären) OCH kommunisterna.
<kodein> realubot: och på detta sätt var alla 6000 demonstranter kommunister, menar du ju.
<realubot> kodein: Tror du att det var arbetarna i Göteborg som slog sönder Avenyn under Göteborgskravallerna också eller?
<kodein> realubot: varför jämför du äpplen och päron?
<realubot> kodein: Nej, men demonstrationen spårade ur för att kommunisterna hetsade mot millitären.
<realubot> På samma sätt som alla fredliga demonstrationer mot Bush, USA, kapitalism m.m. hamnade i skymundan när extremister började vandalisera centrala Göteborg och attackera polisen.
<kodein> och du jämför dig med de av staten mördade arbetarna eftersom du inte kan tänka dig ett vanligt 8-17-jobb, medan arbetarna i ådalen, klemensnäs, seskarö, ..., kämpade för att få tillräcklig lön att kunna föda sig själva och sina familjer.
<kodein> mycket rimligt.
<HeMan> det känns lite väl offtopic
<realubot> HeMan: På vilket sätt är Ådalen offtopic i en kanal om Ubuntu?
<realubot> HeMan: ;)
<amelia> realubot: punkt 2 i kanalens riktlinjer: Undvik ämnen som kan skapa heta debatter och/eller vara stötande eller kränkande mot andra, t.ex. politik, religion, sex (inkl. sexuella anspelningar), berusningsmedel och "min x är bättre än din x" (a.k.a. flamewar).
<realubot> Ja ja.
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://jmwebb.liljalinus.se/jmwebb/start.php
<Krawlezt> Fungerar det nu?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Den verkar fungera men jag vet inte hur den ser ut i olika webbläsare.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Så här ska den se ut: http://piclair.com/data/h7uli.jpg
<larsemil> Krawlezt: http://i.imgur.com/PsE2K.png
<Krawlezt> Vad konstigt, larsemil: Vilken webläsare använder du?
<larsemil> Krawlezt: chrome
<Krawlezt> Jag med
<Krawlezt> Aha, ska fixa
<larsemil> width: 728px på ul så blire bra
<itmannen> Livet leker. Pre-alpha av 12.10 är ute och jag har kört in den  Oracle VB
<Krawlezt> larsemil: Så där ja, fungerar det nu?
<itmannen> Inga speciella konstigheter ännu. Men det lär komma vad det lider
<joru> itmannen: ingen mindfullness där inte :)
<itmannen> joru:  Vad menar du ?
<HeMan> itmannen: vad har dom huniit uppdatera?
<joru> itmannen: att leva i nuet... varför nöja sig med 12.04 när man kan sikta mot nästa grej
<joru> :)
<itmannen> joru:  Precis så :)
<realubot> itmannen: Du missade lektionen.
<itmannen> realubot:  Ok. Vilken lektion då ?
<realubot> itmannen: Jag gav kanalen en historielektion precis men det är tyvärr för offtopic för att låta sig göras igen.
<realubot> itmannen: Så du får skylla dig själv för att du skolkade.
<itmannen> realubot:  Ok. Ingen fara
<itmannen> realubot:  Jag hade ett giltigt skäl för bortavaro
<realubot> itmannen: Ok. Jag låter det passera för en här gången.
<itmannen> realubot:  Niger och tackar
<itmannen> HeMan:  Jag har inte hunnit kolla så mycket ännu
<ePax> 0_o
<nikihr> ePax, kvar???
<HeMan> när man kör ldap, är det någon nackdel att kombinera inetOrgPerson och posixAccount?
<einand> http://www.gp.se/nyheter/sverige/1.943331-kundvagnskrock-pa-gekas-i-domstol
<joru> einand: stora problem i det lilla sammahanget
<einand> joru: japp
<joru> vårdslöshet i varuhus..
<joru> de försöker säkert framställa vagnen som ett vapen
<Barre> andol: jag klassar det som semester. Har man mindre än fyra timmar arbete om dagen är det semester :P
<Barre> amelia: jag vill inte se mig som powerpointare, men du kanske har rätt :'S
<andol> Barre: Tja, själv är jag så gammaldags utav mig att jag försöker att inte jobba alls på min semester :)
<Barre> andol: jag håller med dig.. förra sommaren hade jag fyra veckor utan jobb-mobil och utan jobb-mail.. Dock så sitter jag i ett par projekt och fick åka iväg på nåder, så jag klagar inte =)
<amelia> Barre: truth hurts!
<Barre> amelia: nej... sanningen är vad den äryou hurt! ;P
<Barre> s/ry//r..... y/
<HeMan> youghurt!
<Barre> mmmm.... med färsk frukt
<Barre> nu skulle realubot bli glad, för nu regnar det här, och han verkar bli glad över att handra har det mindre bra =)
<HeMan> Barre: är det sant?
<HeMan> Barre: då funkade min regndans!
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<Barre> HeMan: hahaha.. skit ner dig!!!
<HeMan> Barre: done!
<Barre> HeMan: danke!
<HeMan> Barre: har du förresten pratat med min barn?
<HeMan> Barre: dom brukar fråga om jag har skitit ner mig
<Barre> HeMan: nej, det har jag inte gjort..
<Barre> HeMan: hahahah... det får mig att tänkta på en gammal film... vilken var det nu igen?..   "har du skitit ner dig?   Nej!   Men det luktar som du skitit ner dig!, men jag har inte skitit ner mig!   jag får se.... men du har ju skitit ner dig"!!!!    Igår ja......
<Barre> HeMan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gr_42JeuCcU
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<defektz> hallåjj
<Philip5> tjena
<defektz> allt bra? :)
<Philip5> japp, jag är åter tillbaka i nutiden
<Philip5> lämnat min retroperiod för den här gången
<defektz> underbart
<defektz> :)
<Philip5> ska dra ner kubuntu 12.04 nu, blåsa burken och köra in det nytt
<defektz> jag hittade en dator i en garderob idag, har pimpat den så gott det går, och lagt in archlinux
<Philip5> kul
<defektz> ja lite
<Philip5> är det något bra då?
<defektz> :)
<defektz> nä sämst. en äldre p4a, en st core. en gb ram
<Philip5> lite typ vad swecarp kör
<defektz> ett ralink wifi och ett nvidia ti500 har jag för mig
<Philip5> kan vara kul at leka med
<defektz> ah jag med faktiskt. jag kör på en p4 men dual core oh HT. men 3 i ram o lite häftigare allt.
<defektz> att det kan vara så stor skillnad på olika p4or
<Philip5> ja
<defektz> hittade även en athlon processor.
<Philip5> jag har kört core 2 duo 2,4 ghz nu ett par veckor när mitt moderkort varit på lagning men så fick jag ut ett nytt istället och idag kan jag köra min intel i7 4,4 ghz istället
<defektz> men jag skulle va nöjd om jag hade iaf en core 2 duo :)
<Philip5> jag har en som bara ligger och skräpar i en låda :D
<defektz> najs
<defektz> skicka över :)
<Philip5> som reserv
<Philip5> hehe
<defektz> ah måste ha ett moderkort som klarar en sån. jag tror min gör det men jag är inte helt säker
<Philip5> kan bero på vilken p4a du har
<defektz> dual 3.2ghz med HT
<defektz> tror att socketen skulle passa men sen e det nog bios flashning som gäller
<Philip5> tror min c2d använder socket lga 775
<defektz> sån jag har. Socket LGA775
<defektz> :)
<Philip5> då skulle det funka
<defektz> skriv om du vill sälja den :)
<Philip5> den är väl inte värd så mycket och då kanske är mer praktisk att ha som backup
<defektz> ja antagligen är det så
<Philip5> min är också en lite äldre modell. den som heter Core 2 Duo E6600
<Philip5> bara 2,4 ghz
<defektz> okay
<Philip5> går att klocka lite
<defektz> finns ju lite på blocket. men de som finns är säkert dyra.
<defektz> ska slå ett öga
<Philip5> fast snabbaste c2d verkar ju vara på 3 ghz så det kanske inte är så illa ändå
<Philip5> men det är rätt mycket mer tryck i en i7a
<Philip5> dels 4 core med HT så det blir som 8 och 4,4 ghz på det ger lite skjuts
<defektz> hehe
<defektz> så sugen jag e på nya fräsha grejer.
<Philip5> borde skaffa ett grafikkort med mer fart i
<defektz> X dog nu så jag fick logga in ifrån laptoppen :/
<defektz> helt svart är datorn
<Philip5> det enda som gör att jag inte gjort det är för att jag inte har hdmi på min tv och alla nya grafikkort har hdmi för tv-out
<Philip5> med nytt grafikkort kan jag inte se på film på tvn
<defektz> hehe det måste väl gå på något sätt?
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<defektz> nu börjar ALLT segfaulta igen
<defektz> bbl !
<__Trullo> kan man uppgradera ifrån 32 bitars lts till 64 bitars?
<swecarp> Philip5,  hoppas att din install går bra och att det fortsatta jobbet med datorn går bra
<Philip5> swecarp: hoppas jag också
<Philip5> swecarp: strax är kubuntu 12.04 nere och jag bränner dem på gamla hederliga sättet innan installation :)
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag har hittat en ny funktion som jag inte viste fanns kan byta aktiva program med scrollknappen på musen om pekaren är på botten panelen
<swecarp> Philip5,  kör du in 4,8,3 med engång eller väntar du på den riktiga updaten
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> om man håller musen på en tom yta på skrivbordet
<Philip5> swecarp: har du hittat funktionen att dutta till med musen uppe i skärmens vänstra hörn då?
<swecarp> den viste jag inte heller om massa nya saker för mig  har suttit och pillat med taeman sså att jag har fått den look jag vill ha
<Philip5> :)
<swecarp> bytt utseende på ikoner och trevliga skrivnords teman
<Philip5> du är så pysslig :)
<swecarp> lite kvar att fixa så är det klart
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jag, gottegris. Nääää :)
<swecarp> itmannen,  räkmacka !!!!
<itmannen> swecarp:  Tillhör livets nödtorft vid shoppande
<swecarp> itmannen,  kanske för att du skall överleva irl
 * itmannen har börjat köra 12.10 prealpha i Oracle VB
<itmannen> swecarp:  Du har nog rätt
<swecarp> itmannen,  hur gickdet med remixen du gjorde igår
<itmannen> Men jag ska vänta på alpha innan jag kör in en "riktig"
<itmannen> swecarp:  Det gick åt pipsvängen
<swecarp> vadå misslyckades du
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jo det blev en error på slutet. Sen har jag inte idas kolla något mer. Det finns iaf en bugg har jag sett
<swecarp> ja det var nog det jag råkade utför
<itmannen> Buggen skulla gälla 12.04. Men det är samma med tex 11.10
<swecarp> Philip5,  har du brännt ännu
<swecarp> itmannen,  man kanske skulle testa att bygga på 11,04
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jo men det känns som att backa klockan
<swecarp> itmannen,  ja det gör det ju men jag tänkte att det kanske funkar bättre
<itmannen> swecarp:  Prova bara för roligt kan man iof göra
<swecarp> itmannen,  ja för att se hur det funkar
<itmannen> swecarp:  precis så. Men just nu ids jag inte. Ser på Wheler Dealers på TV
<swecarp> det jag skulle vilja är att få en kde variant att funka på laptopen
<itmannen> swecarp:  Finns det inte lättviktiga kde ?
<swecarp> har inte hitta någon
<itmannen> swecarp:  Och jag har då ingen aning. Men prova 10.10 och välj kde vid remix
<itmannen> Bara som exempel
<swecarp> gjorde en snabb sökning och det verrkar som om det inte går
<swecarp> ok dax för en paus
<itmannen> Vi ses
 * realubot tröstäter lösgodis.
 * HeMan lösäter tröstgodis
<spixx> Ello
 * itmannen tröstäter lammgryta
<spixx> mm avancerad mat :)
<itmannen> Rätten kallas Ocra på arabiska
<spixx> Med andra ord superavancerat (själv åt man prinskorv me snabbmackisar)
<itmannen> Men fråga mig inte vad som ingår förutom lammkött
<spixx> ;) vatten o lite majsena :D?
<itmannen> Ingen aning. Men tvivlar på majzena
<spixx> hepp :)
<itmannen> Men otroligt gott. och det är huvusaken
<spixx> Precis
<itmannen> En sak bara. Man får inte vara rädd för kryddighet
<spixx> :) well det är väll halva saken
<itmannen> Jag håller på att fixa en egen remig i denna laptop samtigt. verkar som det tar en hel del kraft
<spixx> remig?
<spixx> Funtar på asus tunnisen
<itmannen> Sorry. Remix
<spixx> verkar rätt nice :)
<spixx> Höll på med det btw, fick aldrig den däringa automatiska installern att fungera
<itmannen> Ok. Men det finns tydligen en bugg gällande att göra en remix med 12.04
<spixx> Ah gällde dock 10:10 och 11:04
<spixx> men det var nog jag som misslyckads
<spixx> var en kund som jag försökte fixa det för, de har en AD integration nämligen och den nya loginmanagern fuxxade upp det hela.
<itmannen> 12.04 och 11.10 funkade inte för mig att få igång. så testar jag med en 10.10
<spixx> Ok, gav upp efter typ 3 timmar den verkade läsa in filen men sen fick du alla val iaf under installationen.
<itmannen> Egentligen så har jag ingen  som helst nytta av detta. Men bara tjurig. Och nu bygger den för fullt
<spixx> ;)
<itmannen> Men man ska inte ropa hej innan det är klart
<spixx> precis därav att jag hatar att bygga saker :=)
<itmannen> Kan vara trevligt som test i brist på något annat vettigt :)
<spixx> precis min mening.
<itmannen> Jag har nog vuxit fast i tv-fotöljen med laptopen i knät
<spixx> ;)
<swecarp> wb Philip5
<Philip5> tack
<Philip5> swecarp: håller på att göra backups nu ingör ominstallation
<swecarp> lycka till och välkommen till kubuntu 12,04
<Philip5> när jag väl är där
<swecarp> i morgon eller så :-)
<Philip5> nä snart
<swecarp> javist ja du har ju en turbo maskin
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> wrrrrooooooooooooooooooommmmmm
<Philip5> så ba...
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> swecarp: kör lite rsync nu ;)
<swecarp> vad bra man vet ju alldrig vad som händer
<Philip5> bättre än vanlig kopiera för den checkar så att filer inte blir korrupta
<swecarp> Philip5,  du har väl en massa att ta backup på
<Philip5> mest home
<Philip5> och loggar
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Philip5> swecarp: nä nu är det dags....
<swecarp> ok vi ses igen om 20 min
<speedxco1e> Hej Flickor och pojkar. KVM/Qemu, eller XEN server för en utvecklingsserver. Ska ha en mängd webhosting vpser på sig. Vad tror ni?
<Philip5> lite drygt
<Philip5> håll tummarna
<spixx> kvm
<spixx> har kommit med live migration i senaste :)
<HeMan> speedxco1e: jag skulle också säga kvm
<HeMan> speedxco1e: det kräver iofs hårdvaruvirtualisering
<itmannen> 10.10 gick utmärkt att göra en remix av. Med kde
<itmannen> Men tyvärr så är det stenåldern
<speedxco1e> HeMan: Räcker det inte med VT-x? Måste man ha IOMMU/VT-D nu, eller vad menar du med HW-virtualisering?
<HeMan> speedxco1e: vt-x eller amd-v räcker
<speedxco1e> Ska md-raid fungera bra med kvm? på hosten. Vill helst bara ha en raid1 på host, sen låta alla maskinerna ligga lagrade på den.
<swecarp> itmannen,  grattis att du lyckades
<swecarp> jag kanske skulle testa igen
<itmannen> swecarp:  Tack. Men för gammalt
<itmannen> swecarp:  Roligt att testa
<swecarp> itmannen,  att du tycker att det är gammalt är väl inte så konstigt du som kör 12,10
<itmannen> swecarp:  :D Jo det kan du ha rätt i. Men ännu så fegar jag och kör 12.10 i en Oracle VB
<swecarp> chicken
 * itmannen skäms
 * swecarp skall nu bara hitt ubuntu 10,10 att ladda ner
<itmannen> Det lär inte bli några problem
<swecarp> hittade ännu äldre 10.04
<itmannen> Jo det finns en uppsjö av versioner att ladda hem
<swecarp> nu är 10.10 påväg hem
<itmannen> Vad less jag blir på att jag har blivit så vansinnigt kvällstrött. Skulle kunna sova när som helst
<itmannen> En film som börjar 22 är bara att tvärglömma
<spacebug-> 10.10 stöds inte längre
<itmannen> En remix av 10.10 går utmärkt att göra
<spacebug-> tja, men paketförråd och support är kört
<itmannen> Sen så är det bara update sin remix
<itmannen> Vilket kommer som amen i kyrkan när du startar
<swecarp> ångrat mig bryr mig inte om att göra det
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ok.
<swecarp> får bli när man har skaffat ny dator och fixat till lite annat
<itmannen> swecarp:  ja det är väl ingen panik direkt :)
<Nafallo> swecarp: vad forsoker du gora? :-)
<swecarp> Nafallo,  inget speciellt leket lite med att göra remix
<Nafallo> swecarp: varfor basera den pa 10.10? :-)
<swecarp> itmannen,  det roliga är att jag har hittat en nyare uck än den som är med i programvarcentralen
<itmannen> swecarp: jag installalerade inte iva programcentralen
<itmannen> *via
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> 2,4,6 är sista och den har bugen du pratar om
<itmannen> Jo så är det nog
<itmannen> Men det löser sig nog snart
 * swecarp undrar vad som tar sådan tid för philip5
<itmannen> Han är lat
<swecarp> han håller på att instalera 12,04 nu
<itmannen> Han är lika lat som Nafallo som inte orkar skriva med Svenska tecken som sig bör göras
<Nafallo> hmm
<itmannen> Aha. Nu fick jag varmkorv med bröd levererat. Gott som kvällsmål
<swecarp> itmannen,  du har det för bra
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nääää. Inte alls :)
<swecarp> itmannen,  kolla ansiktsboken
<itmannen> swecarp:  Vad är det för något ?
<swecarp> facebook
<itmannen> Aha
<itmannen> Min inchecking ?
<itmannen> Gottegrisen :)
<morten77> levererat? varmkorv med hemkörning? =)
<swecarp> nej kolla på mig ny bild
<itmannen> morten77:   japp hemkörning från köket av min hustru
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ok
<morten77> ah. på så sätt.
<morten77> en grillkorv med bröd skulle ju inte vara fel nu iofs, men tyvär blir jag isf tvungen att leta rätt på dem själv i frysen först osv så då får det nog va
<itmannen> swecarp: Ser ingen ny bild
<swecarp> ok något har blivit fel då
<swecarp> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/541077_3165362978934_1411177153_32231633_323689104_n.jpg
<swecarp> jag ser den i min tidslinje
<itmannen> Aha. Nu ser jag den. En snygg bakgrind med ett minityrträd
<itmannen> morten77:  Lathund :D
<morten77> heheh
<swecarp> jag har fixat panelerna ändrat lite ikoner så nu är jag nöjd
<itmannen> Nu måste jag nog göra kväll. Blev tvärtrött av att dra i mig 3 varmkorvar med bröd
<itmannen> Trött  var jag före detta. och inte blev det bättre
<swecarp> itmannen,  sov gott och må john blund vara med dig
<itmannen> swecarp:  Vi hörs broder
<swecarp> vi hörs
<realubot> Lösgodis -> 2-3h sömn.
<realubot> Det är så dåligt av Ubuntu att inte läsa av vilket grafikkort man har och om det inte fungerar med Ubuntu automatiskt använda Unity 2d. Jag har installerat Ubuntu på en laptop och Launchern dyker inte upp. Hur ska en nybörjare veta att han/hon ska byta till Unity 2d för att kunna använda systemet?
<morten77> unity 2d lär visst tas död på i nästa version av ubuntu läste jag nånstanns?
 * morten77 tycker linuxinstallationsprogrammet (och gärna även när man kör själva livecdn?) borde detektera automatiskt att "ditt grafikkort får bäst 3d-prestanda om drivirutinen siochså används, ska jag dra hem och byta till den nu?" om så är fallet. och tvärsom om då om grafikkortet blir snabbast med opensourcerutiner så kan den ju nämna det "du har ingen glädje av nvidias hemlighusdrivrutiner, de är bara slöare" typ)
<Markk> morten77: Ubuntuinstallationen?
<Markk> morten77: Testa Linux Mint.
<amelia> Skickar ubuntu med nvidias properitära drivrutiner i distributionen?
<morten77> kanske det
<morten77> har inte kört nån nyare version så det kanske är mer automatisk nu. förr gick det inte att köra nvidia drivisar från livecdn iaf, bytte man själv så ville den -boota om- innan de aktiverades typ :-)
<amelia> tänkte mest att de flesta distributioner har valt att inte skicka med properitära drivrutiner..
<morten77> jag försökte göra en ubuntu livecd förut med massa spel och medföljande 3d drivrutiner förståss, att ge i present till en windows only polare. alltså en skiva att inte installera på hårddisken (helst inte kunna installera av misstag heller), men fick det aldrig att funka med grafik drivrutinerna riktigt då
<einand> suck
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AasuYXaMvs
<einand> Seriöst vad är det för fel på mina grannar?
<morten77> en dvd full med spel (och inga fåniga officepaket och sånnt skit) och som automatisk startar med rätt drivrutiner oavsett grafikkort man kör den på vore ju nice
<morten77> svårt att få fokus på nära håll verkar det :)
<einand> morten77: jo, har en närgräns på 2 meter
<einand> hade inte rikgigt rätt objektiv för att filma så nära
<einand> blir så irriterad hela tiden
<morten77> sen kan man ju fundera på vad man har en sån där uteplats till egentligen, kan ju inte vara trevligt att sitta därute i trafikbullret
<einand> morten77: man vänjer sig
<morten77> jag skulle nog inte stå ut lång stund tror jag, men jag är väl överkänslig mot buller också
<speedxco1e> Är det en dum idé att köra kvm och lagra alla maskinerna på en mdraid nivå1 (software raid), har googlat en del, men svårt att få fram ett bra svar.
<morten77> tror det var grannens trasiga utemöbler och sånnt därborta hon menade iaf
<einand> morten77: snacka precis med dom, var tydligen min matskål för katterna http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5AasuYXaMvs#t=131s
<einand> det var tydligen _jättehemskt_
<ePax> 0_o
<morten77> weeeeehaa X-)
<speedxco1e> einand, du sänker värdet på hela grannskapet.
<einand> speedxco1e: självklart.
<einand> det är ju dödtsfarligt att sätta ut kattmat när man åker för katten inte kom in
<morten77> kvm som i virtualisering eller?
<speedxco1e> einand: dina grannar blir bostadslösa och skuldsatta snart pga att banken nedvärderar deras villor =)
<einand> speedxco1e: hyrslägenheter förstås ;)
<speedxco1e> einand: va bor du i hyres?
<morten77> tänker annars på tangentbordsmusswitch när jag läser kvm
<einand> speedxco1e: ja?
<speedxco1e> einand: hahahaha LOLs, då fattar jag verkligen inte... Orka bry
<einand> hade jag haft hus hade dom fått äta upp lappen
<morten77> :-D
<einand> därför jag filma igentligen, om klagomålen eskalerar och dom ringer hyresvärden
<speedxco1e> einand: lite knivigare med hus, om man har grannar iaf. Då kommer dom typ vägra låta dig köra på samfälligheten, och börja jävlas rent allmänt. Skotta fram snö på vintern osv.
<einand> Iaf, i min värld existerar det inte alls att den uteplatsen är stökig
<speedxco1e> risiga möbler ja.. men vår. så
<einand> speedxco1e: inte mina möbler, är grannens
<einand> står det ju
<einand> och han får inte klagomål
<speedxco1e> antagligen var det helheten.. och du blev drabbad
<einand> men dom är ju bästa polare med grannen med dom hemska möblerna så dom måste ju se skillnad
<speedxco1e> dåså
<speedxco1e> man hör att du blev lite kränkt av lappen på rösten på videon..
<speedxco1e> trist
<morten77> mm... grannar har man fått för att man har syndat
<einand> kränkt och kränkt. Jag blir irriterad för jag vet inte vad som är fel
<einand> samt, att en annan granne ringde och löjg ihop historier om att mina kattor pissar överallt, och sabbat min lägenhet
<morten77> du vet grannarna vill sitta och röka därute utan att katten tittar anklagande på dem :-D
<einand> säkert
<ePax>  katthatare :D
<Nackq> NÃ¥gon som vet ifall Alienware funkar bra med ubuntu?
<realubot> http://ubuntuforums.org/ har bytt ut det bajsbruna utseendet mot ett orange.
<realubot> Nackq: Det ska nog fungera ja.
<realubot> Nackq: Det verkar så när man googla på det i.a.f.
<Nackq> jag behövde inte installera nå drivers
<einand> realubot: du
<einand> realubot: Vill du ha senaste uppdateringen i intrigerna i huset?
<einand> realubot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AasuYXaMvs
<Nackq> funderar på att ersätta min nuvarande med ubuntu :D
<realubot> einand: Erika?
<realubot> Finns det någon sådan i kvarteret ö.h.t?
<realubot> Nackq: Din nuvarande flickvän?
<realubot> Nackq: Det gör du i.s.f. rätt i. Ubuntu visar felmeddelanden lite då och då men i övrigt är det inte mycket gnäll.
<Nackq> haha
<realubot> Nackq: ;)
<realubot> einand: För övrigt så är det låg status att tejpa upp lappar med maskeringstejp.
<realubot> einand: Det är hög status att lägga i brevinkast alt. fästa på handtaget.
<speedxco1e> realubot: ser ut som min herre misstager vanlig eltejp.
<realubot> speedxco1e: Just det. Eltejp.
<realubot> SÃ¥ heter det.
<realubot> maskeringstejp är den sandfärgade.
<speedxco1e> japp
<Nackq> Realubot, är det så bra att inte behöva installera drivers? behövde inte göra det på min alienware?
<speedxco1e> Någon som vet ett fall, där man faktiskt skrivit sönder en ssd. Gärna en MLC. Letar efter en sån tutorial.
<David-A> speedxco1e: inte ssd, men såg en sajt där nån testa ett usb-minne tror jag det var, tog ca 9milj el 90milj skrivningar om jag minns rätt (min eeepc med ssd har hållit drygt 3 år)
<speedxco1e> David-A: jag har en eepc också. men den har en SLC
<speedxco1e> David-A: har du länk?
<speedxco1e> *eeepc
<realubot> einand: Jag kollar om det finns en Erika i ditt hus på Eniro och hittar en Hammerfall-medlem i samma område som du bor. Känner du honom?
<realubot> Nackq: Kör du det i Wine?
<realubot> Nackq: Jag vet inte hur det är men Ubuntu 12.04 installerar proprietära drivrutiner automatiskt för det krävs för Unity-utseendet.
<David-A> speedxco1e: min har 4GB+16GB, trodde de var olika typ så en var mlc, men inte säker. ska googla efter länk.
<einand> realubot: vad heter hammarfall medlemen?
<realubot> Nackq: Om du inte använder Unity 2d.
<realubot> einand: Dronjak.
<einand> ok
<einand> nä, känner inte honom
<realubot> Eller han kanske är bror till en Hammerfall-medlem.
<Nackq> jag har det senaste ubuntu och har inte ändrat någonting,
<realubot> einand: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oscar_Dronjak
<speedxco1e> David-A: den lilla snabba är en slc
<speedxco1e> David-A: den stora ska man mest spara saker på
<einand> realubot: aha, det är ju min granne
<David-A> speedxco1e: ja, men firefox cash o sqlite skriver flera ggr/minut, så surf belastar /home ung lika mycke som /var/log
<speedxco1e> pratar ni mer om grannen dyker snart denna tråden upp när hon googlar sig själv och det blir... PINSAMT =)
<speedxco1e> David-A: jag har använt min väldigt hårt också. inne på ett nytt batteri
<speedxco1e> David-A: köpte ett 12000mah, har 8h nästan =)
<realubot> einand: Du får väl prata med Erika.
<einand> realubot: gjort
<realubot> einand: Jag ser ju att hon existerar i.a.f. så lappen kanske inte är helt fejk.
<realubot> einand: Och?
<realubot> einand: Vad hade hon för förklaring då?
<einand> realubot: skålen jag ställde ut med kattmat
<einand> var det som gjrode henne så irriterad
<einand> http://g.co/maps/aektk
<realubot> einand: För att?
<einand> ingen aning
<einand> jag orka inte bråka så jag sa att jag skulle ta bort den
<David-A> speedxco1e: jag använder inte min så hårt, brukar surfar offline sidor av schnierers blog, brukar bli en timma per sida.
<realubot> einand: Visste du inte vem Dronjak var?
<speedxco1e> David-A: haha jag har haft på min 2.5år sen inköpet. 24/7 ofta för jag inte orkade stänga av.
<realubot> einand: Varför finns du inte med på Eniro eller Hitta?
<David-A> speedxco1e: för 90milj skrivningar google: flash drive writes josh ; sedan google samma utan josh för fler resultat
<realubot> Scnierers blog?
<realubot> *Schnierer
<realubot> Whos da man?
<speedxco1e> David-A: tackar. Enda som var lite trist med denna var att den var 3år gammal och det är ett uppenbart sunkminne.. Men JAG har inte hittat nåt bättre så
<David-A> realubot: "Schneier on Security" officielt om crypton, men datasäkerhet allmänt, och post 9/11-säkerhetstänk, tsa, allt möjligt (alla stavar hans namn fel, inkl jag), andra bra nördbloggar "Joel on software" och "Rands in repose"
<realubot> David-A: Jaha ja.
<realubot> einand: Hur kul är det att sitta på uteplatsen på sommaren med grannen bara några meter bort?
<realubot> Ni har ju uteplats ihop, typ.
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-15
<einand> realubot: på var sin sida av huset
<einand> så ingen fara
<Haffe> Hej folket.
<mewmin> hej hej
<phnom> Morrn
<itmannen> Ännu en en dag i lathetens tecken har tagit sin början.
<andol> itmannen: rise and shine!
<itmannen> andol:  Inte för jag förstår vad du menar. Men det blir säkert bra :)
<itmannen> Dagens viktiga uppdrag. Noll och inget. Möjligen gå ut på balkongen en stund
<propus> jaha.. vad ska man hitta på i dag då?
<propus> någon som behöver en minecraft server ?
<Nafallo> morning
<Nafallo> var ar alla?
<bamsefar> HÄR!
<Nafallo> morgon bamsefar :-)
<bamsefar> Hur är läget, Nafallo?
<Nafallo> sittandes
<Nafallo> inom kort, staendes
<Nafallo> bamsefar: sjalvt?
<bamsefar> Gött
<bamsefar> Det är fint. .)
<larsemil> morrn morrn
 * Nafallo sticker till jobb
<Nafallo> *vink*
<swecarp> itmannen,  upp och hoppa
<swelapp> itmannen,  är du vaken
<blippe> Hur stänger man av att fönster ploppar upp framför aktiva fönster. T.ex. klicka på en länk i thunderbird ska öppna en ny tab i firefox, inte öppna en tabb i firefox och byta aktivt fönster till firefox?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> andol: tittade på dina Puppet-recept igår, mycket intressant!
<larsemil> vart kan man titta på dem?
<HeMan> andol: dom var precis lagom stora för att man skulle orka sätta sig in i dom
<HeMan> larsemil: https://github.com/andreaso/puppet
<larsemil> stiligt
<larsemil> !kaka | andol
<ubot2> andol: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<blippe> jag glömde påpeka att jag givetvis använder metacity! :D
<andol> HeMan, larsemil: bitte
<HeMan> andol: har du tittat något på augeas (http://www.augeas.net/) i kombo med puppet?
<andol> HeMan: Nix
<HeMan> andol: augeas är ett verktyg som kan ett antal konfigurationsformat
<HeMan> andol: och man kan syntaxkolla, söka efter innehåll och förändra
<andol> HeMan: Jo, hört talas om det, och borde väl egentligen slänga ett öga på det vid tillfälle.
<HeMan> perfek mashup, http://www.mobil.se/nyheter/tizen-kan-kora-android-appar-1.506593.html
<larsemil> HeMan: https://github.com/xamarin/XobotOS
<larsemil> HeMan: tänk vad trevligt om de kunde kasta ut java så oracle kan slänga sig i väggen
<blippe> larsemil: vi inväntar allihop på att köra allt i mono!
<kodein> ja, vad hände med det eländet egentligen?
<blippe> Utvecklarna kanske skrev sitt lösenord i ett fönster. och ett annat ploppade upp och stal fokus, och lösenordet blev publikt. Efter det så rensades alla repos och alla glömde bort det?
<larsemil> den där länken jag skickade visade väl hur man satte upp mono för just utveckling till xobotos
<kodein> ja, varför inte byta till den andra stora satan.
<blippe> hur ser licensen för mono egentligen ut? vad jag har /hört/ är java proprietärt medan msil(?) v2 (ms kör v5) är en "öppen standard" *handviftning*
<UkuleleSolen> God dag i stugan!
<kodein> det tycker du va!
<UkuleleSolen> Det har uppstått ett märkligt problem med sambons netbook. Är osäker på om det har något samband med senaste uppgraderingen. Men sedan en tid tillbaka finner den sällan mitt trådlösa nätverk och när den väl finner det o kopplar upp sig, kommer den aldrig online. Vet liksom inte om felet sitter i datorn eller min router
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=450647#p450647
<UkuleleSolen> Ska ta o kolla igenom detta. tack
<realubot> En bra början.
<realubot> I synnerhet att googla på produkt-id och Ubuntu 12.04 alt. söka på produkt-id bland Launchpads buggar.
<realubot> Det kanske är fler än du som har problemet i 12.04 och som har rapporterat det sm en bugg. Har du tur så hitta rdu en lösning på buggen i kommentarerna till buggen på Launchpad.
<UkuleleSolen> Ska kolla, som sagt
<realubot> Mm.
<UkuleleSolen> Provade just att avaktivera den Broadcoms drivare till nätverkskortet. Plötsligt är jag online med den. Undrar hur den reagerar då jag startar om den
<HeMan> date +%s
<HeMan> :)
<UkuleleSolen> Nä ok, då finner den inget nätverk alls. Får aktivera det igen då
<UkuleleSolen> Häpp. Det blir problem när jag ska aktivera den. Det ska tydligen finnas en loggfil som heter jockey.log
<UkuleleSolen> Fasen, detta funkar inte. Trots ena omstarten efter den andra får jag ett felmeddelande så fort jag försöker installera nätverksdrivrutinerna
<UkuleleSolen> Eftersom jag inte kommer ut på internet med datorn kan jag heller inte ge någon tillgång till loggfilen
<UkuleleSolen> Jo, här är loggfilen
<UkuleleSolen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/988799/
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Hur försöker du installera nätverksdrivrutinerna?
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Genom programmet hårdvarudrivrutiner?
<realubot> Eller vad det nu heter i 12.04...
<realubot> Ubuntus program för att installera proprietära drivrutiner?
<UkuleleSolen> japp, exakt det
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Ok. Vad har ditt nätverkskort för produkt-id? Vad får du när du kör raden med kommandon som står i guiden jag länkade?
<UkuleleSolen> som sagt, den kommer inte åt nätet, så det är inte bara att kopiera texter fram o tillbaka mellan datorerna. Vilket kommando föreslår du?
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Den raden med kommandon som står i den här länken: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=450647#p450647
<realubot> Du får köra raden med kommandon och spara till en textfil. Därefter flytta filen m.h.a. ett USB-minne och ladda upp informationen på pastebin.
<UkuleleSolen> ifconfig?
<realubot> echo -e "sudo lshw --class network:\n\n$(sudo lshw -c network)\n\nlspci -nnn | grep Ethernet:\n\n$(lspci -nnn | grep Ethernet)\n\nlsusb:\n\n$(lsusb)\n\niwlist wlan0 scanning:\n\n$(iwlist wlan0 scanning)\n\nrfkill list:\n\n$(rfkill list)\n\nping -c 5 google.com:\n\n$(ping -c 5 google.com)\n\nhost google.com 8.8.8.8:\n\n$(host google.com 8.8.8.8)\n\nlsb_release -a:\n\n$(lsb_release -a)\n\nuname -a:\n\n$(uname -a)"
<UkuleleSolen> menar du denna raden?
<realubot> echo -e "sudo lshw --class network:\n\n$(sudo lshw -c network)\n\nlspci -nnn | grep Ethernet:\n\n$(lspci -nnn | grep Ethernet)\n\nlsusb:\n\n$(lsusb)\n\niwlist wlan0 scanning:\n\n$(iwlist wlan0 scanning)\n\nrfkill list:\n\n$(rfkill list)\n\nping -c 5 google.com:\n\n$(ping -c 5 google.com)\n\nhost google.com 8.8.8.8:\n\n$(host google.com 8.8.8.8)\n\nlsb_release -a:\n\n$(lsb_release -a)\n\nuname -a:\n\n$(uname -a)" > 
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Den raden som jag postade ja. Ta den sista så ska det skapas en fil som heter hwinfo.txt i din Hemkatalog. Den filen flyttar du sedan till en datorn med internetuppkoppling och postar på pastebin.
<UkuleleSolen> ska göra det
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Jag måste sticka nu men någon annan kanske kan hjälpa dig eller så skapar du en forum-post i ubuntu-se.org-forumet.
<UkuleleSolen> Ok, men innan du går... vad är tänkt ska ske med detta kommando?
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Det smalar in massa information om din internetuppkoppling vilket hjälper oss att felsöka problemet.
<realubot> T.ex. så ser vi produkt-id på ditt nätverkskort. Det gör det möjligt att buggsöka effektivt.
<UkuleleSolen> datorn klagar på symbolen "newline"
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=450647#p450647
<realubot> Dubbelklicka i fältet som innehåller raden med kommandon där och högerklicka och kopiera allt. Klistra sedan in i Terminalen med Shit+Ctrl+V.
<UkuleleSolen> oki
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Det står klart och tydligt i guiden. Läs stycket där det står om raden med kommandon.
<UkuleleSolen> ska kolla upp det. tack för hjälpen så länge!
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: "Skippa mina beskrivningar och skrolla ner till raden som innehåller alla kommandon om du vill komma igång med felsökningen på studs. Kopiera och klistra in raden med alla kommandon i Terminalen. Resultatet postar du som en ny tråd här på forumet eller så använder du resultatet för att söka efter information på Internet."
<realubot> Så står det i guiden.
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Du ser vad varje kommando gör i guiden också. Det står en kort beskrivning och så länkar jag till manual-sidorna på nätet.
<realubot> Om du vill veta vad raden med kommandon gör.
<realubot> bbl
<itmannen> Min desktop med 12.10 pre alpha i Oracle VB. http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/7491/arbetsyta1007.png
<HeMan> itmannen: varför Oracle VB? varför inte KVM?
<UkuleleSolen> Om nu någon som är kvar, kan o vill hjälpa mig, här är text-dumpen
<UkuleleSolen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/988840/
<itmannen> HeMan:  Varför KVM och inte Oracle ?
<larsemil> itmannen: för att oracle är ett skitföretag som inte tillför något vettigt till internetvärlden. de suger ut folk som använder deras patent och om de får som de vill kan de förstöra som bara den för android t.ex.
<itmannen> Jag nyttjar Oracle. Andra får använda vad dom vill. Enkelt
<larsemil> absolut
<larsemil> men nu undrade vi varför? :)
<itmannen> larsemil:  Tja varför inte. Det har alltid funkat perfekt för mig
<HeMan> itmannen: för att KVM ingår i kärnan
<larsemil> så om windows fungerar perfekt borde jag använda det? :)
<larsemil> HeMan: och i ubuntu så är virt-manager faktiskt riktigt smidigt.
<HeMan> larsemil: jepp!
<larsemil> HeMan: enkelt att sätta upp nya maskiner, överskåda dem och allt. i love!
<itmannen> larsemil:  Du använder vad du vill för mig. Jag förstår inte denna diskussion faktiskt
<HeMan> itmannen: jag funderade om Oracle hade någon edge mot KVM
<itmannen> HeMan:  Ingen aning
<HeMan> itmannen: vad gjorde att du valde det?
<larsemil> HeMan: har inte oracle sån där, vad hetere 3d accelerering
<HeMan> larsemil: ingen aning, det var därför jag frågade
<itmannen> HeMan:  För jag började med det och det var smidigt att få igång. Så nu har det blivit en vana
<itmannen> larsemil:  Helt rätt
<swecarp> itmannen,  hejsan kompis
<itmannen> swecarp:  Goddag herrn. Stabilt på fronten ?
<swecarp> itmannen,  stabil trötthet här hur är det på din front
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jodå. Har varit körledare(bil) några timmar
<swecarp> itmannen,  va  sjunger du i kör
<swecarp> :)
<itmannen> swecarp:  SÃ¥g du inte ordet bil :)
<swecarp> itmannen, jasså har du försökt lära någon köra bil
<larsemil> itmannen: ge kvm en chans, tror du kommer tycka om det. dessutom är det en bra kunskap att ha då man kan köra det i seriösa miljöer. Det hade jag inte gjort med oracles vm
<itmannen> swecarp:  helt rätt. Inte helt lätt alltid
<swecarp> frugan eller???
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jo just det. Snacka om att det kana vara krig i bilen :D
<itmannen> larsemil:  Vi får se
<swecarp> itmannen,  ingen bra lösning
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nä egentligen så ska man inte lära nära bekanta
<UkuleleSolen> Fråga: Om man kör Ubuntu via en minnepinne, kan man göra på något sätt så att ändringarna sparas eller är man förvisad till en ren installation vid varje uppstart?
<larsemil> itmannen: funkar cairo-dock bra nu? jag kör awn men är inte alltid helt nöjd
<itmannen> UkuleleSolen:  Jo då. Du tilldetar ett utrymme för att spara
<itmannen> larsemil:  För mig så har det funkat bra
<itmannen> UkuleleSolen:  Jag har gjort en riktig install på en 32 Gb pinne. Så det är som vilken hdd som helst
<UkuleleSolen> Hur tilldelar man detta utrymme? har en 32 gb-pinne nämligen som jag testkör en dator med, men varje gång jag ska starta om för att aktivera nån uppdatering så är jag tillbaka till start igen
<larsemil> UkuleleSolen: du får skapa en pinne för det ändamålet
<UkuleleSolen> DÃ¥ funkar inte Unetbin?
<UkuleleSolen> Unetbootn
<larsemil> UkuleleSolen: man får helt enkelt välja att installera på usb-minnet istället för till en hårddisk
<itmannen> UkuleleSolen:  När du använder ubuntus diskskapare så finns det alternativ längst ned där du väljer hur mycket du vill tilldela för att spara
<prtzb>  /win 15
<UkuleleSolen> Aha, så man gör en vanlig installation, men man väljer usb-minnet som hårddisk?
<itmannen> UkuleleSolen:  det är ett alternativ. Vilket jag tycker är bättre
<larsemil> UkuleleSolen: mm precis.
<larsemil> UkuleleSolen: jag ville ha ett riktigt litet avtryck på min pinne så jag gjorde netinstall. men då har man nästan inget alls gratis utan måste installera allt paket för paket sen.
<UkuleleSolen> den första varianten förstod jag inte riktigt ens :)
 * larsemil skriver dagens tredje offert
<UkuleleSolen> Men till mitt grundproblem...
<UkuleleSolen> Sitter med en netbook som vägrar kännas vid sitt nätverkskort just nu
<UkuleleSolen> Det finns en pastebin-länk längre upp...
<larsemil> UkuleleSolen: vilket nätverkskort?
<UkuleleSolen> Broadcom
<larsemil> det är tillverkaren
<larsemil> vad är modellen?
<UkuleleSolen> Framgår det möjligen av textdumpen?
<larsemil> jag orkar inte leta i en så stor textdump.
<UkuleleSolen> Nej, då vet jag faktiskt inte.
<UkuleleSolen> Grejen är att sedan uppgradering till 12.04 så började nätverket strula. Jag tänkte att jag kunde prova att avaktivera Broadcoms drivare och möjligen aktivera dom igen
<UkuleleSolen> men genom "hårdvarudrivrutiner" eller vad programmet heter får jag bara ett felmeddelande så fort jag försöker aktivera broadcoms drivare igen. och där står jag n
<UkuleleSolen> u
<defektz> kvm är naaajjz
<defektz> bara hålla tummarna att min proffezzor kommer imorgon.
<kodein> balt balt balthazar?
<Haffe> Det är balt at va est.
<defektz> balta balta fettzarr
<defektz> haha
<tazaar> YES, äntligen riktiga irssi via webui! thx GateOne
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> kena
<Philip5> pulit det är att confa allt som man vill ha det igen efter att ha blåst burken och kört in allt på nytt
<swecarp> Philip5,  hur går det med ny installen
<Philip5> var lite strul först och sedan är det pul nu med confande och installerande
<swecarp> det tar sin tid  att confa
<Philip5> yupp
<HeMan> Philip5: skapa puppet-profiler med all konfig!
<Philip5> HeMan: funkar det även med kde?
<swecarp> instalerna brukar jag köra efterhand som jag upptäcker att jag behöverdom
<HeMan> Philip5: puppet är ett generisk verktyg för att fixa konfigurationer
<Philip5> HeMan: aha
<HeMan> Philip5: så du petar in vilka paket du behöver och konfigurationsfiler osv
<Philip5> HeMan: låter smidigt om det funkar bra
<HeMan> Philip5: det gör det
<HeMan> Philip5: kanske lite overkill för bara en arbetsstation dock
<swecarp> Philip5,  halva nöjet med  ny instalerat är att sitta och jobba med det och confa och fixa till det
<Philip5> kan kanske vara det. har inte kollat på det
<Philip5> swecarp: jo men inte basgrejerna. de är tråkiga. det är finliret som är kul
<Philip5> swecarp: första strulet är att ubuntu vill köra min chipset som fakeraid och inte hederliga enkla sata-diskar så det fick jag pula för att få till. sedan strulade det lite när jag skulle dra in ubuntus egna nvidia-drivisar
<swecarp> Philip5,  du har väl gjort det många gånger så att det har blivit tråkigt
<Philip5> tillräckligt många
<swecarp> jag tror jag håller mig till min retro maskin där funkar det mesta nu
<Philip5> hehe
<swecarp> eller så köper jag en ny dator lämnar den till Philip5  så han fixar allt
<Philip5> tsss
<Philip5> du tycker ju det är kul att fixa ;)
<swecarp> ja men det jag tycker är kul är det grafiska utseendet inte pulet med att få det att funka
<Philip5> nä det är trist när det blir sånt strul att den inte ens bootar efter en ominstallation utan det blinkar en markör bara med error
<blippe> jag s[g lassie!
<swecarp> Philip5,  har du kört in sista kde
<blippe> swecarp: vi får byta, det absolut tråkigaste med datorer är att sitta och pilla i fåntrattsaker för att gui:et ska ändras med två pixlar hit och dit.
<Philip5> swecarp: inte än. kör den som kom med 12.04
<swecarp> blippe,  jag gillar att pilla med att instalera teman och ändra dom så att det serut som jag vill
<blippe> swecarp: ser jag som bortslösad tid.
<swecarp> Philip5,  ska bli intresant och se om du får samma sak jag har en uppdat varning och när du öpnar den så är det bara en svart remsa över hela skärmen
<swecarp> Philip5,  den kommer vid varje boot tillfälle
<Philip5> swecarp: ser nu att det också kommit en ny kdenlive upstream att bygga för mig :)
<swecarp> japp kden live 09 är ju släpt i dagarna
<Philip5> jepp
<swecarp> Philip5,  kdenlive digikam  och om du kännerför det gimp ärr nogg ppan som fol väntar på
<swecarp> Philip5,  har lagt till din launchpad
<swecarp> både extra och backports
<Philip5> blir väl error med dem för dig för de är ju tomma
<swecarp> japp error dom ligger förtillfället bara i registret aktiverar dom när det finn ppan för 12,04
<HeMan> ska dom lägga ner kde?
<swecarp> HeMan,  nej
<HeMan> swecarp: tänkte eftersom du pratade om sista kde
<swecarp> HeMan,  det jag menade var den sista versionen
<HeMan> swecarp: eller om du menade senaste versionen
<Philip5> brb, reboot...
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> wb Philip5
<Philip5> tack
<swecarp> Philip5,  inga buggar hoppas jag
<Philip5> inte än
<Philip5> nu rsyncar jag tillbaka en massa data :)
<swecarp> ok hoppas att allt går bra
<Philip5> får vi hoppas
<swecarp> som kde guru måste du ju lyckas
<Philip5> är nog mer om det skulle vara något hårdvarufel med diskarna
<Philip5> sånt kan man inte styra över
<__Trullo> kan man fixa overlay av skrivbordet i ubuntu?
<swecarp> Philip5,  det är det som jag har upptäkt vid mina instalationer att är det något som krånglar så är det hårdvaran
<larsemil> oftast är det usern som krånglar imo
<christoffer> Gokväll. Något skoj som händer här?
<larsemil> lagt barnen
<larsemil> sugen på att koda
<larsemil> men orkar nog inte. haha
<christoffer> :) ...än så länge har jag bara mig själv att ta hand om ...speciellt när min sambo är iväg på middag på annat håll
<christoffer> så nu sitter jag och tar hand om serverburken
<christoffer> ska installera en virtuell burk och få igång apache och lite annat
<christoffer> tänkte börja ta tag i att lära mig Zend Framework på riktigt under sommaren
<christoffer> så lite förberedelser inför det
<christoffer> nu =)
<phnom> Meh, Zend.
<christoffer> det verkar lovande nu med nya modulsystemet i version 2
<christoffer> som är på gång
<phnom> Har iofs inte tittat på det sen det var nytt. Innan allt var klart ordentligt.
<christoffer> är ju åtminstonde några månader kvar innan ZF2 är i produktionsstadiet
<christoffer> men alltid skoj att vara med på något nytt ^^
<christoffer> beta3 tror jag det är just nu
<HakanS> christoffer: Hej. Jag tänkte kalla till loco-möte. Bl.a med tanke på kommande val. Vad tror du om nästa vecka?
<christoffer> HakanS, jodå det fungerar
<HakanS> christoffer: Funderar på den 24:e
<larsemil> HakanS: ja jag har fått igång wine i tolvnollfyra
<HakanS> larsemil: Via standard-förråden?
<christoffer> HakanS, det fungerar för mig...ser inte att det är någon röd dag eller liknande heller
<larsemil> HakanS: japp
<HakanS> larsemil: Konstigt att det inte fungerar för mig då.
<larsemil> var en sån där font exe fil som krånglade men apt-get install -f löste det för mig
<HakanS> larsemil: Jag får meddelande om att det är beroende-fel. "wine : Beroende av: wine1.4 men det kommer inte att installeras"
<larsemil> jag gjorde iof typ sudo apt-get install wineTAB och valde högsta versionen
<Philip5> larsemil: gör du så på systemet när du ska köpa vin också?!?! :P
<Philip5> tjena maxjesy
<maxjesy> yo Philip5
<Philip5> läget?
<maxjesy> brb
<Philip5> jahaa
<Philip5> ja
<HakanS> larsemil: Det fungerar inte i alla fall. "wine1.4 : Beroende av: wine1.4-i386 (= 1.4-0ubuntu4)"
<larsemil> Philip5: ne jag tar det lägsta. nyjterist vettu
<larsemil> HakanS: jag har iof 64bit men fungerade för mig
<larsemil> har du multiverse då?
<larsemil> kan ju vara det
<HakanS> larsemil: Ja.
<swecarp> Philip5,  hur går det
<Philip5> swecarp: i hockeyn går det bra... ;)
<swecarp> Philip5,  förlåt att jag stör i hockeyn
<HakanS> larsemil: När jag försöker installera wine1.4-i386 får jag reda på att den är beroende av libgphoto2-2:i386, libgphoto2-port0:i386, gettext:i386 och libsane:i386
<HakanS> larsemil: men att dessa inte kommer att installeras.
<larsemil> och varför vill inte de installeras då?
<larsemil> vad händer om du försöker installera t.ex libsane manuellt
<christoffer> Någon som har använt sig av kvm/qemu/vmbuilder och problemet att gästsystemet inte bootar när det är färdiginstallerat?
<Philip5> swecarp: hur går det själv?
<swecarp> jodå det mesta funkar här väntar bara på lite nya ppa från en viss person
<Philip5> tss
<larsemil> HakanS: funkar det att installera libsane manuellt
<HakanS> larsemil: Den säger att libsane är redan den senaste versionen.
<larsemil> Philip5: ligger du efter med 12.04 repot eller vad säger dem?
<swecarp> sedan skall jag få 2 skärmar att funka som jag vill
<swecarp> larsemil,  Philip5  instalerade 12,04 igår så han ligger llite efter
<HakanS> larsemil: paketet libsane:386 finns inte.
<Philip5> larsemil: har väntat med upgrade för jag har kört retrodator ett par veckor medan moderkortstrul
<larsemil> HakanS: då fattas något standardrepo för dig. prova en apt-get update och försök igen. annars kolla vilket repo som saknas
<larsemil> HakanS: är säkert bara bortkommenterat i apt filen
<swecarp> Philip5,  kalla inte den retro när jag är i närheten det var ju en ultramodern maskin
<Philip5> jo lastgammal
<Philip5> swecarp: du skulle testa att greja lite med en överklockad intel i7 :D
<swecarp> Philip5,  oj det blir ju som raket dator med dubbla turbo dfå får man ju dubbelt så mycket gjort
<Philip5> sååå mycket gjort
<Philip5> allt går av sig själv
<swecarp> tsts
<tiina> Hejsan
<Philip5> hej
<tiina> Vad för program i Ubuntu 12.04 kan man använda om man vill ladda sina streamade filmer på en usb sticka?
<Philip5> hur menar du?
<tiina> ladda filmerna man laddat ner på sin usb sticka istället för att bränna dem på dvd
<larsemil> kopiera över bara?
<christoffer> hmm hur är det man installerar svenska locales?
<larsemil> i nautilus
<christoffer> från terminalen
<tiina> min usbsticka syns inte ens i 12.04 trots att den är kopplat
<christoffer> tiina, jag har problem med mina usb-stickor i 12.04...jag får starta datorn med den i satt
<christoffer> då syns de
<tiina> min startar inte då
<christoffer> ibland fungerar de utan omstart
<christoffer> jaha ok
<larsemil> tryck i stickan precis efter grub
<larsemil> annars kolla vad dmesg säger när du sätter i den
<larsemil> och montera manuellt
<tiina> vad då efter grup? menar du när jag startar om datorn
<larsemil> sudo mount /dev/sdx /media/tinasusbstickameddvärgporr
<defektz> hahah
<larsemil> tiina: grub är menyn i start där du kan välja typ ubuntu windows och memcheck
<tiina> ja den sade att att : Appamor är denied
<larsemil> tiina: hmm jag har faktiskt ingen koll på hur apparmor gör
<larsemil> googla apparmor denying usbstick
<defektz> hon sticker iväg hele tin.
<defektz> nu ska jag sova.
<defektz> simma lugnt
<christoffer> larsemil, det där var väl lite onödigt med sådant namn på monteringskatalogen?
<larsemil> christoffer: jag är onödig
<maxjesy> Philip5, hej igen.
<maxjesy> fick ett samtal på telefonen
<maxjesy> Philip5, såg du denna jag gjorde http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1wuWrbVB0U&list=UUoZKvym56VdjZNSku6rUeAA&index=1&feature=plcp
<Philip5> maxjesy: nepp
<maxjesy> http://whatyoucandowithblender.com/
<maxjesy> bra eller dålig?
<maxjesy> för tutorials that is
<maxjesy> dumajn dvs.
<Philip5> var en lång adres
<Philip5> s
<maxjesy> jo, då sticker den ut i webläsaren med.
<maxjesy> historiken
<maxjesy> :)
<maxjesy> om man skulle köpa .blender domänet
<maxjesy> whatever.blender
<maxjesy> va va det dem kostade?
<maxjesy> Philip5, vad tror du felet är för att inte ubuntu funkar på min dator
<maxjesy> funkar tillochmed dåligt virtuellt
<Philip5> maxjesy: användaren ;P
<maxjesy> det vägrar ens installera
<maxjesy> från cd, usb, nada.
<Philip5> du måste prata snällt till den
<maxjesy> just nu kör jag bara windows 8 på maskinen
<Philip5> usch
<Philip5> på din värsting
<maxjesy> har en massa skit ubuntu i bootloadern men de vägrar ju starta
<Philip5> en maskin som gör swecarp avis
<nighter> Känns lite hål i huvudet men håller på installerar virtualbox i en virtuel vmware maskin. Se om ens installations programet går igenom.
<maxjesy> klart det gör
<maxjesy> men sen kommer en mörkhyad man, ger dig 2 piller och ber dig välja, sen är det bara utför.
<maxjesy> att köra koden i koden, det skapar en vertexpoint i universum
<maxjesy> när fler skapas så blir det 67 dimensionellt
<nighter> ska inte köra det så sen. Behöver få tag i vboxmanage kommandot.
<markus> kommer ni åt en känd piratsida?
<maxjesy> beror på vilken
<markus> den svenska med skeppet
<maxjesy> aha, den vill jag inte testa gå in på
<markus> nähä? :D
<maxjesy> sponsra de där skithögarna med pengar
<markus> varför skulle de få pengar för att du går in på den?
<christoffer> piratpartiets hemsida låg nere tidigare idag
<christoffer> verkar vara upp nu
<markus> den är nere för mig nu
<maxjesy> där lär ju finnas reklam som i mitt undermedvetna får mig att köpa lättklädda damer eller dåliga spel för harmlösa summor pengar
<__Trullo> finns dom kvar?
<markus> maxjesy: kan rekommendera adblock plus för firefox
<maxjesy> jag kör inte firefuxen.
<maxjesy> crööm!
<markus> kan rekommendera firefox då, imho den bästa grafiska webbläsaren
<maxjesy> snabbare www finns inte
<christoffer> jo chrome renderar snabbare
<christoffer> men firefox är bättre på annat tycker jag
<maxjesy> jojo, men jag är en rendertorsk
<maxjesy> det där andra är inte så noga
<maxjesy> man bör bara veta var man surfar och varför man surfar
<maxjesy> sen är allt soft
<markus> men du visar alltså reklam?
<maxjesy> ja, fast jag besöker inte sidor med reklam
<maxjesy> om jag gör det, har jag blivit länkad dit av någon tok
<markus> har någon lust att surfa in på www.piratpartiet.se eller piratpartiet.se då?
<Markk> Fungerar ikkje att komma åt den sidan för mig.
<markus> tackar. vilken isp?
<itmannen> markus: Funkar bra
<markus> itmannen: vilken isp kör du?
<maxjesy> internät sörvis parövajder
<itmannen> markus: AC Net
<christoffer> markus, tele2 fungerar för mig här
<maxjesy> det funkar på min telia
<Markk> markus: Telesnor via 3G.
<maxjesy> telia via fullkorns-fiber
<markus> tackar... verkar vara lite olika
<markus>     London, GB: Timeout while connecting(1044) ; DOWN
<markus>     Oslo, NO: Timeout while connecting(1044) ; DOWN
<markus>     Melbourne, AU: Okay(0) ; 1391ms UP
<Craigen> Hej alla, har ett litet problem med min mic. När jag använder den med antigen spela in eller kör med Skype så så hör jag min röst, men får alltid nån "static" bakgrund oljud som inte går bort. Själva micen funger perfekt på en Windows dator så jag tror inte felet ligger där, är det nån som har nån hum på vad problemet kan ligga? Kör med 12.04 o ALSA. :)
<markus> http://www.downornot.com/piratpartiet.se
<swecarp> Philip5,  dom flesta maskiner gör mig acvis
<Philip5> swecarp: även sånt jag har ligger i lådan och bara skräpar ;P
<swecarp> ja det med skulle nöja mig med sådant som var värsting för 2 årssedan
<Philip5> :)
<maxjesy> swecarp, mixtrar du med datorer?
<maxjesy> jag har en dator som antagligen laddaren är trasig på
<maxjesy> fast det är ingen värsting, atom 1,6
<swecarp> maxjesy,  nej jag mixtrar inte med datorer
<maxjesy> det var en värsting på netbook marknaden för 2 år sedan
<swecarp> letar mer efter en stationär dator
<maxjesy> bästa är att köpa en ny
<maxjesy> 20 gb ram, några tusen gigabyte hdd och fetaste prollen
<swecarp> japp det är det
<maxjesy> sen grafik om man vill sånt
<maxjesy> vad är bäst
<maxjesy> att datorn ligger
<maxjesy> eller står
<maxjesy> som i normala fall
<maxjesy> för stationära
<maxjesy> tar det skada av att ligga?
<itmannen> Är du intresserad av blommor och har en smartphone ? Kolla då denna app. http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.448207/ditt-blomsterlexikon
<itmannen> Funderar på att kräla mot sovplatsen. Det tar på en lathund att vara vaken
<kodein> varför ens lämna sovfilten?
<itmannen> Jag har ingen filt. bara ett täcke
<kodein> det borde du åtgärda
<itmannen> Jo
<maxjesy> Philip5 där?
<Philip5> lite
<maxjesy> behöver hjälp med min android
<maxjesy> det är comviq som har lagt in massa appar
<maxjesy> och verkar blocka film visning
<maxjesy> förutom via deras app
<Philip5> taskigt
<maxjesy> kan man flasha
<maxjesy> eller trixa
<Philip5> om man rootat den så kan man tabort sånt
<maxjesy> hur gör jag
<Philip5> kolla på swedroid efter guide för din lur
<maxjesy> ok
<maxjesy> thnx
<Philip5> skiljer sig mellan modeller hur man gör
<maxjesy> ska testa den här appen moboplayer först bar
<maxjesy> funka med den här video playern
<maxjesy> antar de bara inte lagt in en video app
<maxjesy> riktigt bra video spelare den där faktiskt
<maxjesy> MoboPlayer
<propus1> hoppla hoppla!
<nicklas_> hallå, detta är en färsk installation av 12.04, med några reposar tillagda och fullt uppdaterad: http://www.dumpt.com/img/viewer.php?file=dpdjunnczrwx359xvi15.png vad ska jag göra nu?
<realubot> nicklas_: Vad är problemet?
<nicklas_> realubot: vet inte vilken som är propietär eftersom en redan är installerad, och vilken som är senaste
<realubot> nicklas_: Om du inte har några problem med grafiken så kan du fortsätta att använda den som är rekommenderad.
<nicklas_> realubot: men det är denn propietära? hur kan den var förinstallerad? och är det senaste?
<nicklas_> realubot: har en till fråga, om laptopen, detta var htpc:n
<nicklas_> realubot: om du har tid?
<nicklas_> realubot: som du kan se är ingen förinstallerad här, vilken ska jag ta? http://www.dumpt.com/img/viewer.php?file=vnhnbh9auuhrpm8epslw.png
<nicklas_> realubot: är du kvar? :-/
<realubot> nicklas_: Japp.
<realubot> nicklas_: Den är förinstallerad i 12.04.
<nicklas_> realubot: ok, så då är de bara att tuta o köra då. men på ati maskinen, vad ska jag ta? står ingen rkommenderad
<nicklas_> realubot: och vad betyder/är skillnaden på version-current och version-current-update?
<realubot> nicklas_: Om du kör: apt-cache show fglrx
<realubot> Så ser du vilken version som är standard och om du kör apt-cache show fglrx-updates
<realubot> SÃ¥ ser du kanske den andra?
<realubot> Jag tror bara du behöver ha updates-versionen om standardversionen krånglar?
<realubot> nicklas_: "The fglrx package, contains the driver version available at distro release."
<realubot> nicklas_: "The fglrx-updates package, contains the newest driver version packaged for Ubuntu."
<realubot> nicklas_: Det är nog mer stabilt att använd den versionen som följer med 12.04 och inte den nyaste men det beror ju så klart på hur den version som följer med systemet fungerar,
<nicklas_> mm
<nicklas_> htpc:n är ju ingen speldator så
<realubot> Eller... det verkar som om man rekommenderar updates-versionen, trots allt.
<nicklas_> ookej?
<nicklas_> men de står ju rekommenderad på den första?
<nicklas_> vart hittar du den infon? ska ja byta? o installera updates versionen på ati maskinen?
<realubot> nicklas_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/133398/amd-ati-drivers-from-website-vs-proprietary-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-04-repos
<realubot> nicklas_: Ta den första då. Om du tycker grafiken krånglar så testa updates-versionen.
<nicklas_> hm ok
<nicklas_> men den första blir allttså inte uppdaterad förrns nästa kubuntu release?
<realubot> updates-versionen kommer ju att uppdateras undan för undan så om det kommer en ny drivrutin som krånglar så riskerar du att få problem men med drivrutinen som följer med systemet så kommer det ju fungera satbilt om det fungerar stabilt efter installation eftersom drivrutinen inte uppdateras automatiskt.
<nicklas_> men den andra blir uppdaterad så fort ny kommer från ati/nvidia?
<realubot> nicklas_: Jag tolkar det så ja. Att den första är "låst" till distron.
<realubot> Om du vill att drivrutinen ska uppdateras undan för undan så måste du nog välja updates-versionen.
<realubot> nicklas_: Inte så fort det kommer en ny. Det är inte säkert att det är den absolut nyaste men det är den nyaste som finns packeterad för Ubuntu om jag har fattat sajen rätt.
<realubot> nicklas_: Läs här: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66707/differences-between-the-2-fglrx-graphics-drivers
<realubot> I svaret så ser du också vad som kan hända om du väljer updates-versionen. Om du har otur så kommer en uppdaterad version av drivrutinen att bugga.
<nicklas_> men rekommenderad av (k)ubuntu är den första alltså? om den funkar så är det väl bättre att köra på den
<realubot> Om den drivrutin som följer med 12.04 väljs så kommer den sannolikt att fortsätta fungera om den fungerar från början.
<nicklas_> paket kan ju krångla, det är ok, men grundsystemet ska ju vara stabilt
<realubot> nicklas_: Ja, kör på rekommenderad om du är osäker.
<realubot> nicklas_: Det kan vara ganska jobbigt om drivrutinen till grafikkortet buggar.
<nicklas_> ja, nvidia installerades ju automatiskt, men inte ati:n, så det är där jag inte vet vad jag ska ta
<nicklas_> ja det kan ju det
<realubot> Så kör på rekommenderad drivrutin om det fungerar utan problem.
<nicklas_> har som sagt kört gentoo och sabayon l
<nicklas_> nu så
<realubot> nicklas_: Ta rekommenderad. Det är ju den som installerades på din andra dator.
<nicklas_> mm
<realubot> Jag hade tagit nr 2 i listan.
<realubot> Proprietär fglrx-grafikdrivrutin för AMD/ATI.
<realubot> Den som inte har (uppdateringar efter utgåva).
<nicklas_> tack så mycket för hjälppen realubot :-D
<nicklas_> realubot: du menar den där det bara står ati drivisar, inte den där det står uppdateringar efter utgåva inom parentes?
<nicklas_> det är den som är låst och testad?
<realubot> nicklas_: Exakt.
<nicklas_> oki
<realubot> Använd den och om det blir problem med grafiken så kan du gå över till den med uppdateringar efter utgåva.
<nicklas_> good
<lag^> Hej
<realubot> nicklas_: Om du upplever störningar i grafiken eller att grafiken buggar på något sätt så kan du byta till drivrutinen med uppdateringar efter utgåva.
<nicklas_> installerer...
<realubot> lag^: Yo!
<lag^> realubot: Yo yo!
<realubot> lag^: Wzup baby?
<lag^> realubot: Chillaxar
<nicklas_> realubot: men de ska väl inte krångla eftersom det är den låsta/testade drivisen?
<nicklas_> lag^: yo
<realubot> nicklas_: Nej, normalt sätt inte men konstigare saker har hänt förr.
<nicklas_> mjo
<realubot> sätt?
<realubot> Hur stavar jag?
<nicklas_> höhö
<lag^> hej nicklas_
<realubot> lag^: Varför säger du inget när jag skämmer ut mig genom att stava sin en kratta?
<nicklas_> förut var jag kung på ubuntu, har kört gentoo för länge'
<lag^> Jag höll på att skriva ett sms, sorry :(
<realubot> nicklas_: Det här är ju lite nytt. Det fanns inte en drivrutin som uppdateras efter utgåva förr vad jag vet.
<nicklas_> ne de gjorde det inte
<nicklas_> lite rullande tendenser
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Det verkar i.o.f.s. vettigt.
<realubot> Det är många som har problem med drivrutiner och som kanske blir hjälpta av att installera en nyare version än den som kommer med distron.
<nicklas_> men jag vill inte ha rullande grundsystem, krånglar för mycket, eller iaf ska det vara ordentligt testat
<realubot> nicklas_: Ok. Jag tycker annars att det verkar smidigt.
<realubot> Det bästa med 12.04 är väl att det är LTS med 5 års suporttid.
<nicklas_> har redan ändrat inställning att uppgradera till vanliga versioner :-P
<nicklas_> ja det är bra med rullande, om det är stabilt
<realubot> lag^: Säg något intressant då?
<lag^> realubot: Vad vill du att jag ska säga?
<nicklas_> realubot: verkar som de funkar iaf, kommer in ii kubuntu efter omstart o effekter är igång så
<lag^> usch för kubuntu
<lag^> :P
<nicklas_> usch för låsta skrivbord som gnome 3 och unity :-P
<nicklas_> om de inte vore för gnome 3 o unity, skulle jag ha kört vanliga ubuntu med gnome 2 eller liknande :-P
<realubot> lag^: Jag vet inte. NÃ¥got intressant?
<nicklas_> xubuntu är lite för sparsmakat för min del
<lag^> jag kör lubuntu nu
<nicklas_> ännu mer sparsmakat
<lag^> xubuntu och lubuntu var väldigt likt skrivbordshanteringsmässigt.
<lag^> fast sen kommer ju lubuntu med open box också
<nicklas_> om man inte kör compton eller cairo-compmgr
<lag^> om man föredrar det
<lag^> :p
<lag^> jag gillar skrivbordsmiljön för xubuntu och lubuntu
<nicklas_> det jag vill ha, och inte kan få med gnome 3 eller unity, är en panel uppe, med meny o allt, o sen en docka i botten
<nicklas_> typ docky för gtk, o nu har ju kde icon-tasks inbyggt
<lag^> det kan du få med ... xubuntu.. tada! och lubuntu.. och... och..
<lag^> säkert kubuntu också, men jag tycker den är riktigt jobbig..
<nicklas_> jo
<nicklas_> ja, icon-tasks som sagt
<nicklas_> tänkte ju installera massa grejer ikväll, men de blir för sent nu
<lag^> jag körde dockygrejjen.. jobbig sak
<lag^> jag trics med snabbstartsknapparna istället
<lag^> trivs*
<nicklas_> jaså? vad gillar du?
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-16
<lag^> som jag har på min övre del
<lag^> sen har jag som windowlist på botten, på nedre panelen
<lag^> så som gnome 2 ser ut, mer eller mindre
<lag^> i sin standardrlook
<nicklas_> körde jag med i kde förut
<nicklas_> i xfce, lxde också
<lag^> gillar inte alls kde.
<nicklas_> men i enlightenment kör jag lite annorlunda
<lag^> vet inte riktigt vad.. men har gett den flera ärliga chanser..
<nicklas_> grejen med kde är att det så anpassningsbart
<lag^> på vilket sätt?
<lag^> jag blev bara yr av allt
<realubot> nicklas_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<lag^> bra skit!
<realubot> nicklas_: http://elementaryos.org/discover
<lag^> Vafan är det för röd plupp?
<realubot> Dock så har väl inte 10.10 så lång supporttid kvar va?
<realubot> "Jupiter is based on Ubuntu 10.10. As such, anything that works with Ubuntu 10.10 should work equally as well with elementary OS Jupiter."
<realubot> Om den ens har någon supporttid kvar.
<realubot> "Support of Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat 10.10 was officially dropped on 10 April 2012."
<realubot> Just det.
<realubot> nicklas_: Vad tycker du om Gnome Shell istället för Unity?
<realubot> Unity och Gnome Shell är ju olika teman till Gnome 3?
<lag^> mm.. preeecis
<lag^> unity och gnome 3 är det värsta jag använt :(
<realubot> nicklas_: https://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/Screenshots
<realubot> Jag vill ha så lite gränssnitt som möjligt.
<nicklas_> jag är väldigt bestämd med att jag vill ha en normal meny/klassisk meny, jag kör med klassis meny i kubuntu till och med, inte den där som är standard från o med kde 4
<realubot> Det är bara webbläsaren jag behöver ha i annat än ncurses eller CLI.
<lag^> nicklas_: Har du kollat realubots länkar?
<nicklas_> ja
<realubot> nicklas_: Mint 12 kanske? http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1889
<nicklas_> ne, då kan man lika gärna köra grunden
<nicklas_> blir ju ändå bara problem sen vid ny release
<nicklas_> kollade dock in lmde, men känns lite gamamlt
<nicklas_> o fuduntu hade för litet repos
<lag^> mint 12 körde jag ett tag
<lag^> riktigt smidigt
<lag^> sen började jag pilla och ha mig, så vart det ren gnome 3.. då blir jag ledsen :(
<realubot> lag^: Gick det sönder?
<nicklas_> tack för tipsen realubot o lag^ , men vill faktiskt inte byta dist/skrivbordsmiljö
<lag^> realubot: nä , jag stängde av mint-utseendet bara
<nicklas_> gillar att köra qt med en del gtk program
<lag^> extentions och allt vad det är
<lag^> det som utgör cinnamon eller vad det heter
<realubot> nicklas_: http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=down&page=0&xcontentmode=191
<realubot> Olika Gnome 3 teman.
<realubot> Jag siktar på att gå mot mer och mer CLI/ncurses.
<realubot> Jag behöver inte gränssnittet.
<realubot> Unity/Gnome Shell är het onödigt.
<realubot> Jag behöver bara några keyboard shortcuts för populära program och Alt+Tab-funktion för fönster.
<lag^> realubot: Kan du inte börja köra lynx också? :)
<lag^> Det kanske du redan gör :<
<realubot> lag^: Nja. Jag tror jag vill ha en "riktig" webbläsare.
<propus1> lynx rules!
<lag^> :p
<realubot> propus1: Nja. Den visar väl långt ifrån alla sidor korrekt va?
<lag^> Ganska så ja :p
<propus1> realubot: de är ju de som är bra.. så slipper man alla banners och annat skit man vill slippa se :)
<einand> realubot: ncurses är ett gränssnitt ;)
<lag^> ääh, sova sig lite kanske
<realubot> einand: Ja?
<realubot> einand: Det är ett gränssnitt som jag gillar.
<realubot> Enkelt och smidigt.
<realubot> Passr perfekt i Terminalen.
<realubot> propus1: Jo, men viss texten korrekt på alla sidor då?
<realubot> *visas
<einand> texten visas korrekt, är väl er allt det andra som inte syns ;)
<propus1> realubot: isf inte.. :P
<realubot> Jo, men visaas texten korret då eller hamnar saker huller om buller på vissa sidor? Fungerar alla sidor som inte använder Flash eller Javascript?
<realubot> *allt på sidorna som inte kräver Flash/JavaScript.
<propus1> Vissa grejer funkar vissa inte..
<propus1> tyvärr :-(
<realubot> Det där låter inte övertygande...
<realubot> Jag är så besviken så jag går och lägger mig.
<realubot> God natt!
<itmannen> Så var det en ny dag att fördriva på något onyttigt vis
<mewmin> javisst, dekadensen flödar
<itmannen> blir det bara skapligt väder så tänkte jag starta upp den gula hingsten för säsongen
<itmannen> En riktig brudmagnet
<mewmin> :)
<mewmin> jag har en rätt hektisk dag
<itmannen> Att äta och sova ?
<mewmin> ska tvätta 7-10, simma 10:30, åka till husby, åka till nacka, åka till gröna lund och gå på konsert
<itmannen> Nä fy vilket slit
<mewmin> heh, mailade precis recip ang ett läkemedel som de inte ansökt om att få att gå under högkostnadskyddet
<mewmin> ska bli kul med svar
<itmannen> Ja viagra klassas väl under det ännu
<mewmin> det här är en rätt bra sömnmedicin som jag måste be min läkare skriva ut, har fruktansvärda sömnproblem. igår hade jag varit vaken 43h innan jag la mig och nu är jag vaken igen efter hela 3h sömn
<itmannen> Å Herre min dag !
<itmannen> Och jag som kan sova ståendes hur länge som helst :)
<itmannen> Men nu ska jag övergår till min "rätta" dator och pyssla lite
<mewmin> have fun
<Haffe> Så det är morgon.
<Haffe> Min gamla fiende hemsöker återigen min existens.
<propus1> microsoft windows i din dator?
<Haffe> Nej, morgonen är min fiende.
<propus1> Aha.. isf är morgonen min fiende med.. :P
<phnom> Morrn
<propus1> morgon, morgon!
<praziau> Hello
<larsemil> praziau: hi
<praziau> How are you larsemil?
<larsemil> wonderful! last day working this week. and you?
<praziau> I'm quite well, settling in.
<praziau> I just moved here recently.
<praziau> My wife is swedish and we decides to move in here.
<pinnen> praziau: where are you from then? :)
<praziau> the USA.
<pinnen> \o/
<pinnen> highfive... I have a couple of friends who are from US who moved here :)
<pinnen> welcome to sweden
<praziau> Its a lovely little country.
<praziau> Thank you.
<larsemil> it is indeed.
<praziau> What part of sweden are you in?
<larsemil> dalarna!
<itmannen> Med lite tur så kanske jag kan ge mig ut idag utan att frysa ihjäl
<itmannen> Något stort och gult har nämligen börjat uppenbarat sig på himlen
<larsemil> EN FLYGANDE KYCKLING!
<kodein> en urinfärgad luftballong
<Barre> huh?
<Barre> larsemil: bra eller anus? http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/05/15/wordpress-gets-an-unofficial-built-in-app-store-for-plugins-and-themes/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
<larsemil> Barre: faktiskt ganska bra.
<larsemil> Barre: tyvärr så hade vi gärna haft en bättre sökfunktion för plugins och teman som är officiella också
<Barre> larsemil: ok. =)
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> jag uppdaterade just till kde 4.8.3 :)
<Philip5> igår byggde jag första paket till 12.04 för egen del
<Philip5> fast jag ska göra om det igen för jag ska passa på att uppdatera några beroenden direkt så jag slipper göra om senare
<Philip5> kdenlive 0.9 blir nog första som kommer upp sedan
<swecarp> Philip5,  kena
<swecarp> hoppas byggandet kommer att flyta på
<swecarp> är det mycke som behöver ändras
<swecarp> Philip5,  vilket paket bygde du
<Stirner> god dag
<kodein> en sannerligen angenäm onsdag, Stirner
<swecarp> Stirner,  godag
<Stirner> Ooh en explosion av positiv energi från kodein
<Stirner> Hej swecarp
<Philip5> swecarp: var ett paket för kdenlive
<Philip5> tjena Stirner mr music
<Stirner> Philip5 :-)
<Philip5> swecarp: ska göra uppdateringar av openni, opencv, mlt och fri0r för att bygga nya kdenlive
<swecarp> Philip5,  ok
<Stirner> Krigar på med kde än ser jag Filip5
<Philip5> Stirner: självklart och fler lär sig ju att det är bäst! :D
<swecarp> kde  rules
<Philip5> amen
<Stirner> 8-)
<Philip5> hallelulja!
<Philip5> :P
<swecarp> prisad vare ridell
<Philip5> hehe, nä ridell är bara på mig
<Stirner> Jag är nöjd med en snygg terminal :-/ cli ftw
<nighter> Någon av er som kör ubuntu på Mac och är nöjda?
<nighter> att allt funkar typ
<nighter> mycket skruva?
<swecarp> Philip5,  vad roligt någon som jagar dig så du inte försoffar dig helt
<Stirner> Skruva? Är du det intw mjukvara?
<Philip5> hehe
<Stirner> :-p
<nighter> ho ho
<Stirner> En av mina vänner har en macbook air med ubuntu och han är nöjd
<nighter> coolers
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag förstår vad ridell är på dig om digikam vet jag men är det någott mer han vill att du fixar
<Philip5> swecarp: nej inte på mig så utan på mig om att hjälpa till
<swecarp> varför inte hjälpa till dom är ju nöjda med ditt jobb cverkar det som
<Philip5> ja men de är inte nöjda med att jag ger mina paket versionsnummer på ett sätt som kör över deras
<swecarp> ok lite rivalitet då dina paket kanske är bättre bygda också
<Philip5> jag är ju inte bunden att följa ubuntus releaser-cykler eller policys så jag kan ju bygga dem som jag vill ha dem
<Stirner> Snubben är as skön. Han har avskytt apple så länge jag känt honom. Sen tar han studenten och hans pappa ger honom en Ipod, Iphone, Ipad, macbook air och ett armbandsur som man kopplar till Iphonen så kan man läsa mess, facebook osv på klockan...
<Philip5> Stirner: hehe, låter ju som jag nästan... fast jag har inte fått de där grejerna än
<nighter> har en macbook air bara för tyckte datorn såg så jädra snygg design. Men inte så förtjust i apple så blir slänga in linux på den.
<nighter> för mycket frustration om man ska koda på mac innan man lärt sig vad alla knappar sitter då det är annorlunda.
<Philip5> nu ska jag flasha om bios... brb
<realubot> God morgon.
<Stirner> Hejsan hoppsan realubot
<Stirner> Nä dags för lunch idag hamburgare igår kebab, Middag idag pizza imorgon kebab :-)
<Stirner> Junkfood <3
<realubot> Stirner: Du ska äta fågel, fisk, frukt och grönt så lever du längre.
<Philip5> så
<Philip5> nu kaffe och bulle :)
<spixx> Ello!
<Philip5> eye
<Philip5> swecarp: nu har jag stött på min första bugg/problem
<Philip5> spotify krashar hela tiden
<K350> jag gillar inte heller spotify
<realubot> Philip5: Du ska äta fågel, fisk, frukt och grönt och inte bullar.
<realubot> Philip5: Ät nyttigt så lever du längre...
<realubot> *lever du sannolikt längre
<nighter> och får stora muskler som jag :P
<realubot> Exakt.
 * realubot spänner sina biceps för kanalen.
 * itmannen kikar på reals frökenmuskler
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> ithulken har vaknat.
 * K350 älskar mutt
<itmannen> K350: Du glömde ett a
<itmannen> realubot:  Blir du grön av avund :)
<K350> itmannen: lol
<swecarp> välkommen o du store Ezim
<Ezim> tjena swecarp. allt väl?
<swecarp> jadå du missade den late med 10 min han har uppdaterat till 12,04 nu
<Ezim> swecarp, hehe menar du philip?
<swecarp> Ezim, du vet att vi pratade om att cameran inte funkar i skype det finns en latcho lösning på det
<swecarp> Ezim,  japp
<Ezim> swecarp, :) kubuntu kommer i framtiden bli ännu mer lättviktad då man kommer gå från kdm till lightdm
<Ezim> swecarp, :) har jag inte hjälpt dig med lösningen eller finns det någon annan?
<Ezim> swecarp, så gubbfan har fått sina prylar? :)
<swecarp> ja det finns en lösning som heter kopete starta skype från kopete och kameran funkar
<Ezim> swecarp, nice nice. kopete är som pidgin
<Ezim> :)
<realubot> itmannen: Lite avundsjuk blir jag allt.
<Ezim> instant messenger
<realubot> Det måste jag erkänna.
<Ezim> itmannen, :) hur mår du cooling/tuffing
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag läste om light men fattade inte riktigt vad det var
<Ezim> vad gör kanalens vakt realubot för något?
<Ezim> swecarp, inloggningshanterare enkelt uttryckt
<einand> Ezim: vakte != byfåne ;)
<swecarp> ok
<Ezim> einand, haha kände på mig att du skulle kommentera. små ler :).
<itmannen> Ezim:  Tyvärr så har min pollenallergi slagit till för fullt. Så jag är helt offside. Och vill bara sova
<Ezim> swecarp, http://www.sharpley.org.uk/blog/whats_coming_lightdm_02
<realubot> Ezim: Har du sett: http://svtplay.se/v/2796900/varldens_handelser/del_3_av_6?cb,a1364145,1,f,-1/pb,a1364142,1,f,-1/pl,v,,2802498/sb,p152229,1,f,-1
<Ezim> itmannen, ajaj. med dina svårigheter med andningen är det ju inte optimalt.
<Ezim> är det helebce?
<itmannen> Ezim:  Det kan man lugnt säga.
<realubot> itmannen: Allergimedicin?
<realubot> Ezim: Halabja.
<itmannen> realubot:  Hur mycket som helst
<realubot> Eller vad det heter.
<Ezim> realubot, jag har ej sett dokumentären, men jag kan tillräckligt mycket tyvärr.
<realubot> Ezim: Mm, misstänkte det.
<itmannen> Men nu slipper ni mig ett tag. Vi ses
<Ezim> swecarp, läs bara. ej mogen om du söker något stabilt dvs lightdm.
<K350> någon som vet hur man kör en fil typ inx-1.1-qemu?
<Ezim> den kan komma användas i 12.10
<Ezim> itmannen, må väl vännen.
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag har läst den det får vänta tills nästa lts kommer
<Ezim> swecarp, låter som smart drag :).
<Ezim> swecarp, :) nu när du fixat skype problemet via kopete
<Ezim> har du inga fler strul?
<swecarp> jo det som stör mig är den där lampan som kommer i systembrickan den säger att det är enn uppdatering och så klickar man på den och då öpnas ett svart fönster över hela skärmen  stäng den och det kommer till baka vid nästa start
<Ezim> swecarp, menar du muon-uppdateringshanteraren?
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag bootar om och tar en skärmdump på det
<Ezim> swecarp, gör så
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag har sett att flera har frågat om det i kubuntu men inte sett någon som svarat
<K350> #qemu är en sån där nörd kanal med idlare där folk är för "fina" för att chatta lol
<kodein> ok.
<Ezim> K350, haha nästan som vår kanal :P.
<K350> Nä, det tycker jag verkligen inte. Den här kanalne är trevlig :-)
<Ezim> K350, trevlig är den oftast.
<Ezim> swecarp, wb.
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag skickade bilderna i ett mail till dig
<andol> K350: Väl upp till var kanal hur de vill ha det? I övrigt så tycker jag förövrigt att det kan vara trevligt med sådana kanaler, då man det är så mycket lättare att se relevant historik.
<Ezim> swecarp, ska ta en titt.
<K350> andol: Förstår vad du menar. Jag gillar inte kanaler med för mkt folk sm pratar samtidigt. Som #Ubuntu. Inte heller stendöda kanaler fullt med idlare
<K350> andol: Den här kanalen är ändå rätt lagom tycker jag.
<Ezim> swecarp, http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58613-System-Notification-Helper-causes-black-band-across-middle-of-display
<Ezim> läs sista svaret
<Ezim> lösningen finns där
<swecarp> Ezim,  hur bär du dig åt jag har letat och letat men inte hittat något
<Ezim> swecarp, väldigt lätt faktiskt.
<Ezim> ditt problem är system notification som ger dig svart band
<Ezim> :) söker orden på engelska
<Ezim> lägger till kubuntu
<Ezim> :) bang svaret kom
<Ezim> swecarp, prova: kubuntu 12.04 system notification
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> swecarp, något mer du har på hjärtat? kommer snart behöva logga ut.
<K350> Oj, kolla! En ubuntu google sökmotor - http://www.googlubuntu.com/
<swecarp> nej inget mer för tillfället för utom att jag måstre komma ihåg att jaga philip
<Ezim> swecarp, haha. glöm inte köpa ägg. :)
<Ezim> K350, :) coolt.
<Ezim> K350, den var riktigt grym faktiskt.
<K350> Ezim: Ja inte så pjåkigt. Man kan ju göra sin "egen" sökmotor på google numera...kul
<swecarp> K350,  den btackar jag för kommer att använda den mycket
<K350> swecarp: Ja den var riktigt tuff :-)
<swecarp> Ezim,  har en massa ruttna ägg här
<Ezim> K350, det visste jag faktiskt inte.
<Ezim> swecarp, :) nice nice. lär komma till användning. har latmasken hjälpt dig något?
<swecarp> nej han kärde ju en gammal dist så han var inte till mycke hjälp
<Ezim> swecarp, :) jag kör ju fortfarande 11.10.
<Ezim> hej nikihr
<Ezim> nikihr, hur går det med ubuntu 12.04?
<swecarp> du är förlåten Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp, :) jag är ju feg. hoppar på när saker blir :) mer moget.
<Ezim> sedan är det trots allt en lts. den blir bara bättre med tiden :).
<swecarp> ok jag får väl hjälpa dig att nstalera när du besöker dina päron
<Ezim> :) swecarp när nya kubuntu isona kommer nästa månader nyinstallerar jag med kubuntu 12.04
<swecarp> har blivit rätt duktig på standard ionstall med lite strul
<Ezim> swecarp, :) när jag började med linux installerade jag så många olika distar
<Ezim> så jag är rätt så van
<swecarp> Ezim,  det blev bohdin disten på min laptop så den funkar samt att samba share funkar fint
<Ezim> swecarp, riktigt nice. du är en grym nörd.
<swecarp> Ezim,  du han före mig i kubuntu med svaret gdebit
<Ezim> swecarp, :)
<Ezim> swecarp, gillar din fru kubuntu?
<swecarp> Ezim,  hon kör win
<Ezim> swecarp, ajaj. :P
<Ezim> swecarp, installera kubuntu på den och säg det är nya windows
<Ezim> :P hon lär gå på det
<Ezim> swecarp, använder ni kanske windows burken för spel?
<swecarp> går hon inte på  hon kör explorer webläsare  office programmet och så spelar hon poker i bland online
<swecarp> Ezim,  hennes är en laptop
<Ezim> swecarp, explorer är väl den webbläsaren man använder för installera andra webbläsare :)?
<swecarp> just presis den har ju massa konstiga till lägg som silverligth och vqad dom nu heter
<Ezim> ms office är bra, dock är libreoffice likvärdig. finns områden libreoffice slår ms office.
<Ezim> om poker kör silverlight kanske det
<swecarp> office har hon bara för att få outlooken
<Ezim> swecarp, silverlight kommer dö när windows 8 släpps
<Ezim> outlook, hmm vad har hänt med hederliga thunderbird/evolution
<Ezim> :)?
 * Ezim försöker ge swecarp :P dålig samvete.
<swecarp> thunderbird är kanono
 * swecarp har inget samvete
<swecarp> wb Philip5
<Philip5> tack
 * Ezim ska å gäst. hörs kanalen. Philip5 :) kommer ägga dig. hjälp swecarp med hans frågor din latmask.
<Philip5> Ezim: vad ska du?
<Ezim> Philip5, fixa käk. får gäster.
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> bara att droppa in då?! ;)
<Ezim> Philip5, må väl kanalen.
<Ezim> kanalen ska det ej vara guru menar jag självklart
<swecarp> Philip5,  vad var det för fel du fick med spotify
<Philip5> krasch
<Philip5> så fort jag startar den och den ska göra nått
<Philip5> tror det blev när jag uppdaterade till kde 4.8.3 eller så blev något mer uppdaterat samtidigt
<swecarp> ok jag testade min free men den gick i säkert 10min utan krash
<swecarp> vilken version har du philip
<Philip5> kör native linux-versionen
<swecarp> Philip5,  vilket versionsnummer har den
<Philip5> 0.8.3.278.g21c7566.632-1
<swecarp> ok den var nyare än min
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<itmannen> Jag har en sprillans ny hdd till en laptop. 160 GB. Sata2. 500 kr
<kodein> helgen är räddad.
<itmannen> Till salu glömde jag bort att skriva :)
<kodein> jaha, det här är en annonsmarknad.
<itmannen> Tja. Med tanke på allt annat trams som skrivs så är det nog inget fel
<itmannen> Och alltid kan det vara någos som kan göra ett fynd
<itmannen> Men det kanske bara är op och deras kompisar som för lägga ut datagrejor till salu
<Ezim> :( gästern ej här ännu. får tröst av swecarp
<Ezim> :) gästen är familjemedlem men det låter roligare som gäst :P
<andol> itmannen: Tja, såtillvida det inte rör sig om en SSD så verkar ju det där mer eller mindre vara nypris, och då förstår jag inte varför någon skulle vilja ta risken att köpa begagnat.
<Ezim> itmannen, har du köpt sdd?
<itmannen> andol:  Om du läer så ser du att jag skrev sprillans ny
<Ezim> itmannen, :) då lär ubuntu starta upp under 10 sek.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Nä ingen ssd
<andol> itmannen: Jo, jag läste, men det är förbaskat mycket bekvämare att köpa en ny direkt från butik än från random främling.
<Ezim> itmannen, köp sdd om du har möjlighet. tyvärr så är det inte värt köpa åt min gamla laptop.
<itmannen> andol:  Det är upp till en själv. men du får ingen ny sata2 på 160 Gb för 500
<Ezim> den lär snart vila för evigt
<andol> itmannen: Ok, för 540kr då
<andol> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010316106/seagate-momentus-5400-6-160gb-5400rpm-2-5-s-ata-300/
<itmannen> Ni behöver i lägga era små näsor i blöt längre. Jag har en köpare
<Ezim> heja heja itmannen :).
<itmannen> Ezim:  :)
<Ezim> itmannen, du får vara snäll mot irc-vännerna/kanal-vännerna
<Ezim> :)
<itmannen> Ezim:  jag är snäll. du skulle se när jag är tvärtom :)
<Ezim> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QnD3P_IG6M&feature=plcp  dagens kurdiska klipp.
 * swecarp tycker synd om Ezim  vars gäster inte kommit
<Ezim> swecarp, :) tack. nu när jag lyssnar på klippet är jag glad att hon ej ännu kommit.
<itmannen> Jag har tagit på mig tidernas tråkdatajobb. Försöka återställa en hdd som blivit formaterad
<itmannen> och det är lagomt roligt när hjärnan känns som inplastad
 * Ezim lider med itmannen.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Hm. Hon ?
<itmannen> damer på rummet ezim ?
<Ezim> itmannen, ja, hur benämner man sin syster :)?
<itmannen> Ezim:  Syster. äsch också :D
<Ezim> itmannen, :).
 * itmannen funderar på att skicka ett sms och begära en varmkorv med bröd
<itmannen> Iaf så går pre alpha av 12.10 riktigt bra ännu så länge
<itmannen> Det jag märker är att den ännu är lite seg
<swecarp> Ezim,  hälsa syster
<swecarp> itmannen,  testa på du så vi andra kan köra den stabila
<Ezim> laxen är i ugnen. :)
<Ezim> swecarp, :) itmannen buggrapporterar aldrig.
<Ezim> han är som realubot :).
<itmannen> Ezim: swecarp  Jag sänder de error som dyker upp
<itmannen> swecarp:  Be my guest. Jag gör allt för att hjälpa mina fega medmänniskor :)
<Ezim> itmannen, gör du? härligt. har du launchpad konto?
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag får lite fel här men det genereras inga bugraporter
<itmannen> Ezim:  Jo då.
<Ezim> swecarp, jaså? vad för fel?
<swecarp> har försökt skicka kde raporter
<Ezim> swecarp, det smartaste skicka buggrapporten. om buggen inte är att våra kubuntu-ninjas har paketerat konstigt.
<itmannen> Hm. Undrar vart min varmkorv med bröd tog vägen
<Ezim> itmannen, :) tillaga det själv. din fru orkar nog inte och medvetet stängt av mobilen.
<swecarp> har haft kde krasher 2st backtracking startar men den avbryts säger för lite minne om jag kommer ihåg
<itmannen> Ezim:  Troligen. Hon sittar och surrar via skype. Det hörs på språket som används
<swecarp> itmannen,  öpna skype och skicka medelande till henne då
<itmannen> swecarp:  Hm. Men vilken utmärkt förslag :) Tänkte inte på det
<swecarp> itmannen,  och du skall vara data hacker
<Ezim> swecarp, starta uppströms konto. bästa vägen.
<Ezim> itmannen, haha hon pratar arabiska?
<swecarp> hur
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jag håller nog på att tackla av
<itmannen> Ezim:  Jo det är troligen Bagdad online med släkten
<Ezim> swecarp, http://forum.kde.org/
<Ezim> itmannen, haha bagdad bob :)?
<itmannen> Ezim:  Vem ?
<Ezim> itmannen, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muhammad_Saeed_al-Sahhaf
<itmannen> Ezim:  Nej för rackarn. Det är nog en syster
<Ezim> itmannen, :).
 * Ezim går fram och tillbaks till köket. 
<itmannen> Jalla jalla kvinna
<swecarp> ezim jag är medlem på kde bugtracking räcker inte det
<Ezim> swecarp, :) du är grym.
<Ezim> swecarp, fråga på kanalen (kubuntu) så lär de svara dig.
<swecarp> ok
<Ezim> håller på med maten
<swecarp> nu igen
<defektz> halloj
<swecarp> halloj defektz
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jag undrar om Ezim är en fjolla som lagar mat själv
<defektz> hej
<defektz> hur står det till?
<swecarp> bara bra här defektz
<itmannen> swecarp:  Men det är att hoppas att det är systern som lagar och Ezim sköter arbetsledningen
<defektz> gott
<itmannen> swecarp:  Eller hur ?
<swecarp> itmannen,  kolla på alla stora och kända kockar det är ju men
<itmannen> swecarp:  Helt rätt. Men dom lagar ingen mat hemma :)
<itmannen> Då blir det nog hämtpizza
<swecarp> men dom har säkert börjat med att laga mat hemma
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jo då självklart. Jag bara trissar er
 * swecarp letar extrajobb
<Ezim> itmannen, :) jag gillar göra mat.
<swecarp> laga mat är roligt
<itmannen> Ezim:  Du är fölåten mitt barn. Amen
<Ezim> swecarp, +1
<Ezim> itmannen, :) om allt går rätt så kan jag till sommaren kalla en viss person för "fru". :)
 * swecarp går ut på stan och letar upp laptops och instalerar kubuntu idom 
<Ezim> hehe swecarp är en sköning.
<swecarp> sedan lämnar han visitkort för suport
<swecarp> Ezim,  grattis
<Ezim> swecarp, :) thx.
<Ezim> själv är jag inte förtjust i giftermål och är generellt inte för sådant
<Ezim> dock blir man illa tvungen så får man bita i det sura äpplet
<defektz> hade man fått deg för det hade det varit lugnt
<swecarp> Ezim,  ajaj ett litet snedsteg bakom giftemålet
<itmannen> Ezim:  Det var som rackarn. Lycka till
<Ezim> swecarp, :) har inte gjort henne på smällen om det är det du tror.
<swecarp> ok nu är jag lugn igen
<Ezim> itmannen, :) thx.
<swecarp> till sommaren dpå eller
<itmannen> Ezim:  Jag antar du är tvungen att gifta dig för att få komma till
<Ezim> swecarp, tyvärr har det blivit en otrolig viktig traditions roll inom kurdiska samhället vara gift om man vill leva som ett par
<swecarp> Ezim,  är hon kurdiska
<Ezim> itmannen, :) nja inte komma till. men vill man leva tillsammans så ja, då är giftermål ännu tyvärr ett måste.
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Jo jag vet detta
<swecarp> Ezim,  du streamar väll bröllopet
<Ezim> swecarp, :) hade hon varit svensk. skulle hon gjort mat åt mig nu :).
<Ezim> swecarp, :) du kanske rentav blir bjuden.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Knappast troligt. Hon hade suttit soffan och skrikit på dig
<swecarp> oj
<Ezim> itmannen, :)
<swecarp> Ezim,  är det därför du skall till päronen i sommar bröllop i hemma staden
<Ezim> itmannen, brukar vara skämt bland kurder. kurdiska män och svenska kvinnor är av samma skrot och kon.
<Ezim> svenska män och kurdiska kvinnor av samma skrot och kon.
<itmannen> Bestäm dig nu
<Ezim> swecarp, nej för att jag säller åker ner till mina föräldrar.
<Ezim> itmannen, blev fel: svenska män+kurdiska kvinnor
<Ezim> kurdiska män+svenska kvinnor
<Ezim> då kurdiska män och svenska kvinnor är "dominanta" kan de tygla varandra.
<Ezim> medan kurdiska kvinnor och svenska män ses som toffel :) har det lyckligt ihop
<swecarp> nä nu skall jag ta en paus
<Ezim> swecarp, :) jag ska hämta upp gästen.
 * Ezim rör sig utåt. itmannen och realubot ta hand om kanalen.
<defektz> nästa inköp: moderkort.
<defektz> surt att köpa
<Barre> go' afton
<amelia> godkväll!
<propus> amelia: god kväll! :)
<amelia> Barre: min vän! hur mås det?
<amelia> oh propus också! hur är läget?
<propus> amelia: jo tack de är bra.. dock svårt mätt.. hur ska jag orka spela ikväl ;-P hur är de själv?
<amelia> propus: diablo 3? jodå, det är bra. träffat lillebror en liten sväng idag när han var i stan och tävlade med sin robot. annars är jag helt matt i kroppen efter ett tufft pass på gymmet.
<Barre> amelia: det är bara bra, tillskillnad från dig så får jag umgås med min familj idag ;P
 * Barre gissar på att gubben ännu inte är hemma
<amelia> Barre: hehe, jag har ju träffat min älskade lillebror idag. är sjukt glad för det.
<amelia> Barre: men bamsefar har inte behagat komma hem ännu.
<Barre> amelia: trevligt
 * Barre lyckades lämna landet när d3 släpptes, otroligt dålig planering
<amelia> Barre: hehe, klantigt.
<Barre> mmm
<K350> oh, fbcmd - command line tool for facebook - http://fbcmd.dtompkins.com/
<amelia> Barre: du kunde ju tagit med mig till var du nu är. jag har skittråkigt här hemma på dagarna.
<Barre> amelia: side - turkiet. Fantastisk mat....
<amelia> Barre: det hade varit gött. har varit dåligt med sol här hemma, bara för att jag är ledig nu. :(
<Barre> amelia, du är ju "hemmafru" nu ja... och gubben "jobbar sent".. jodo... ;P
<amelia> Barre: haha.
<bamsefar> Barre: Vafan :D
<Barre> bamsefar: hahaha... :P
<bamsefar> Barre: Ska inte du komma hit och prata om storage nån dag, så att hds kan bjuda mig på lunch?
<Barre> bamsefar: absolut!  i början av juni?
<bamsefar> Barre: Varför inte :)
<Barre> idag är ingen vanlig dag, för idag är..... :/
<einand> är det diablos release dag
<Barre> einand: var det ett skämt om min mamma? ;P
<einand> Nej?
<einand> Barre: var det en påpekan att du fyller år?
<Barre> einand: kan vara så :)
<einand> Barre: Grattis då
<bamsefar> Barre: Oj, ska du äntligen få köra moppe?
<einand> jag har fått nackspärr
<Barre> einand: tackar.. whowhooo.. spontant och härligt... tack! :)
<einand> Barre: jag visste in om att du fyllde år, så svårt att vara spontan
<Barre> einand: mehh.... du får väl lägga lite energi i det hela... :P
<einand> Ja må han leva ja må han leva.. och skjutas it i hundrade år
<Barre> hahahha
<einand> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mennon-camera-grip-wrist-strap-8175?item=20  <--- Löser mitt problem med nackspärr
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jag har varit ute på ett datoruppdrag. Hur svårt kan det vara att koppla i lite kablar för folk egentligen ?
<itmannen> Jag hade inte ens mage att ta betalt
<__Trullo> ta betalt bara
<__Trullo> jag installerade varenda jobbdator (first edition) när dom kom för massa år sen, 100 kr / installation tog jag :)
<itmannen> Nja. Inte denna gången för mig.
<itmannen> 100 kr är lika som gratis
<einand> itmannen: ta betalt, så lär dom sig att inte slarva igen
<itmannen> einand:  Jag är för snäll och ödmjuk :)
<einand> hoppas frakten från kina är snabb, så min nackspärr blir fixad snabbt
<itmannen> Har du skickat efter en Gesiha ?
<itmannen> Hm. Eller är det Japan kanske
<__Trullo> värre e ju dom där, "min dator har blivit så seg" osså är det 100 trojaner, ett ie som har minst 10 st sökbars o annat skit :)
<itmannen> Och en hel drös med virusprogram
<einand> itmannen: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mennon-camera-grip-wrist-strap-8175?item=20
<itmannen> Ska du en kamera på benet ?
<einand> itmannen: nä, men i handen i stället för runt nacken
<itmannen> Ok
<praziau> Hi
<praziau> :)
<praziau> is there another swedish channel?
<itmannen> Hm. Regn och lite vind imorgon bitti när vi ska besöka gökottan klockan 8. Typiskt
<praziau> How are you guys
<swecarp> hi praziau
<praziau> Hey there swecarp
<praziau> hope you are well
<swecarp> im fine and u praziau
<swecarp> itmannen,  ta betalt  konsultarvodeni dar är vel ca 1000kr per timme
<praziau> I'm well
<praziau> We just moved in here, still settling in
<swecarp> welcome to the swedish ubuntu chanel
 * swecarp tror att kanalrn dog när han anlände
<praziau> Thanks swecarp
<praziau> what part of sweden are you from
<swecarp> near gouthenburg and u praziau
<praziau> Helsingborg
<defektz> praziau: me 2 ! :)
<defektz> not from but I live there
<praziau> really defektz?
<praziau> Are we neighbours? :D
<defektz> yes
<defektz> yes :)
<defektz> smoke and sleep. ttl ! :)
<praziau> What part of Helsingborg?
<praziau> Alright, ttl
<realubot> Yo!
<praziau> hi
<itmannen> Hur är det med småtjejerna i kanalen
<praziau> what?
<praziau> http://imgur.com/a/HCvJ5
<praziau> Images from our new apartment here
<swecarp> itmannen,  är du en ful gammal gubbe
<itmannen> swecarp:  Japp. Helt rätt
<swecarp> ok då lämnar jag kanalen för idag kudden kallar
<itmannen> Men det var riktat till real :)
<swecarp> itmannen,  setill att styra upp kanalen lite
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ska försöka. Ska du upp på gökottan ?
<swecarp> ok när du är på gökotta så har jag redan varit ute med hundarna och somnat om
<itmannen> Klockan 08 står vi uppe på kyrkberget och dricker kaffe med Gud
<itmannen> Är nog bäst att uppsöka sovplatsen
<realubot> Dricka kaffe med Gud? Det låter allvarligt.
<realubot> Själv drack jag kaffe med en bekant i dag. Det får räcka.
<Ezim> vem har druckit kaffe med mig :)?
<realubot> Ezim: Det spelar ingen roll om du så dricker kaffe med Öcalan för itmannen dricker kaffe med Gud. Det du!
<Ezim> realubot, :)... itmannen bor i knutby :).
<realubot> Ezim: Det verkar inte bättre.
<realubot> itbrud
<spixx_> Gonna put this here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNMq8XS4LhE
<Ezim> realubot, :).
<einand> realubot: dricka kaffe över irc räknas inte riktigt
<realubot> einand: Vad?
<einand> 22:40:26 < realubot> Själv drack jag kaffe med en bekant i dag. Det får räcka.
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/utrikes/robot-hjalpte-forlamad-dricka_7207120.svd
<realubot> einand: Ja?
<realubot> einand: Vem har sagt att jag drack kaffe över IRC?
<einand> realubot: du lämnar ju aldrig lägenheten
<einand> och öppnar inte när jag knackar på
<Ezim> einand, :) knackar du på?
<Ezim> realubot, einand är lite småkär i dig :).
<einand> Ezim: var ett par år sedan nu
<realubot> einand: Du är väl inte sotis?
<Ezim> einand, :) tydligen har realubot ej efter det vågat ta sig ut.
<einand> Jag köpte 40 varmkorvar + bröd, 4.5liter cocacola och 5 gurkor för 56kr
<Buse> Någon som är vaken?
<spixx_> jao
<spixx_> D3 e ju ute :)
<Buse> hehe
<Buse> tänkte kolla
<spixx_> mkay
<Ezim> einand, väldigt billigt.
<einand> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/4189143_700b_v1.jpg
<Buse> är det någon som har spotify på sin dator, kör ubuntu 12.04? och upplever att ibland låtarna "fast forward" som satan även annonserna sen även att det inte går att spela vissa låtar? Men det funkar klockrent ibland men ibland inte. Har även provat "Hardware accelerator" att stänga av den men utan resultat
<einand> Buse: ja, ja nej, nej, nej
<realubot> D3?
<realubot> einand: Du ska inte dricka Coca-Cola. Det är inte bra för dig.
<Buse> einand:  vet du en lösning så att det funkar klockrent
<einand> Buse: fungerade utmärkt för mig. Så tyvär inte
<Buse> damn
<Buse> körde du wine eller+
<Ezim> Buse, kör du ppa?
<spixx_> Buse; min rullar utmärkt på Linux Mint debian
<Buse> ppa?
<spixx_> kör med deras repo
<Buse> ok jag tillägger att jag har använt ubuntu i ca 2månader
<Buse> reoi?
<Buse> repo?
<realubot> Buse: Använder du linuxklienten?
<Buse> nope
<spixx_> http://www.spotify.com/us/download/previews/
<Ezim> Buse, http://www.spotify.com/se/download/previews/
<spixx_> längst ned :)
<spixx_> Men den vi visade fungerar bara med Premium
<Buse> jag ser tre 4st commandon, ska jag köra alla 4?
<spixx_> Buse: lägg till första i /etc/apt/source.list
<realubot> Buse: Det är en ny funktion i Spotify. Om Spotify har registrerat att du ha rklickat bort låten många gånger förut så kommer Spotify att spela igen låten med högre hastighet nästa gång för att du ska slippa lyssna lika länge på en låt som Spotify tror du inte tycker om.
<realubot> *spela igenom
<spixx_> seriöst?
<realubot> Japp.
<Buse> damn
<Buse> ok
<Buse> tja realubot
<realubot> Buse: Hej hej.
<Buse> men hur avinstallerar jag Spotify nu från datorn och installerar det som ovan?
<spixx_> Beror på hur du installerade den?
<Buse> wine
<spixx_> via wine?
<realubot> Det är många som har klagat på den här funktionen och därför har Spotify bestämt att ändra på spelhastigheterna så att alla låtarna spelas 1,5 ggr normal hastighet.
<spixx_> Ah som du gör i windows :?
<Buse> yes
<spixx_> realubot: source or bullshit :P
<realubot> spixx_: source: realubot.
<Buse> kan man skriva: sudo apt-get uninstall Spotify?
<spixx_> nej
<einand> Buse: jo
<spixx_> Vet inte hur det  funkar i wine men du kan ju rent teoretiskt ta bort programet ifall du väljer "browse" på C: driven
<einand> spotify har en fullt fungerande finfint linux klient
<realubot> Buse: Problemet är att det är svårt att avinstallera program i Wine.
<einand> Ubuntu.
<einand> Debian
<einand> # 1. Add this line to your list of repositories by
<einand> #    editing your /etc/apt/sources.list
<einand> deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<einand> # 2. If you want to verify the downloaded packages,
<einand> #    you will need to add our public key
<einand> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 4E9CFF4E
<einand> # 3. Run apt-get update
<einand> sudo apt-get update
<einand> # 4. Install spotify!
<einand> sudo apt-get install spotify-client
<Ezim> Buse, det ska i wine finnas sektion för avinstallera program
<Ezim> gör det eller öppna wine katalogen
<realubot> Ezim: Det brukar inte fungera.
<Ezim> den tar dig till windows katalog och därifrån sök program
<Ezim> leta reda på wine mappen och avinstallera spotify den vägen
<Ezim> realubot, har aldrig haft problem och jag har ej behövt använda wine sedan spotify för linux kom
<realubot> Buse: Varför använder du Spotify i Wine och inte Linux-klienten som einand tipsade om?
<Buse> realubot: jag skulle ha fest och gjorde det snabbt :/ men vill göra det rätt nu
<spixx_> ;)
<spixx_> fan avgrävd fiberkabel i stockholm :P
<realubot> Buse: Du hade alltså fest utan att bjuda oss? Ok, lycka till med Spotify.
<spixx_> exakt...
<Buse> asg
<spixx_> fan kanske ska ta en öl :S vågar man göra det på jouren :S?
<Buse> ok vilka av er palla ta er till Skåneland?
<realubot> Buse: Jag tycker du ska använda linuxklienten om du inte har en speciell anledning att köra Wine i Spotify.
<Ezim> realubot, +1
<spixx_> om inte annat för att mellanlagret till ljudet suger...
<Ezim> samt linuxklienten får regelbundna uppdateringar
<realubot> *SPotify i Wine.
<realubot> Det är svårt att köra Wine i Spotify.
<Buse> ok
<Buse> om jag lovar att bjuda er nästa gång... kan ni säga till mig hur jag avinstallerar Wine
<realubot> Buse: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ezim> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/05/15/punjab_ubuntu_free_laptops_students/
<spixx_> Buse; det ska gå att söka igenom "C:\" :)
<realubot> Buse: Lägg till den här raden sist i filen: deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<realubot> Buse: Spara och stäng filen.
<spixx_> http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#uninstall_app :)
<realubot> Buse: Kör: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 4E9CFF4E
<spixx_> gör inte den översta :)
<spixx_> men testa ls .wine/
<spixx_> och posta här
<realubot> Buse: Sedan: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install spotify-client
<Buse> dosdevices  drive_c  system.reg  userdef.reg  user.reg
<spixx_> in i drive_c
<spixx_> cd .wine/drive_c/program files <- skulle jag gissa
<Buse> vad skriver jag i Terminalen för att bli av med Wine?
<realubot> Buse: Strunta i Wine nu. Använd linuxklienten.
<spixx_> helt och hållet?
<Buse> realubot: jag vill att wine försvinner
<spixx_> apt-get remove wine
<spixx_> rm -rf  /home/USER/.wine
<einand> stämmer ryktet att TPB är nerstängt?
<spixx_> Uppe
<Buse> spixx_: vad är rm -rf  /home/USER/.wine?
<einand> Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to thepiratebay.se
<einand> Did you mean: thepiratebay.­org
<einand> Additional suggestions:
<einand> Access a cached copy of thepiratebay.­se
<einand> Search on Google:
<spixx_> Det kommer ta bort mappen som wine lägger upp
<einand> tydligen är ryktet rätt
<Ezim> einand, tpb kommer aldrig stängas. vart ska windows folket få tag på piratkopierad windows samt program till win? :)
<markus> hur går det pojkar?
<spixx_> de har bytt till .se :)
<einand> spixx_: är ju se
<spixx_> http://thepiratebay.se/
<einand> lär igen
<spixx_> funkar för mig ?
<realubot> Buse: sudo apt-get purge wine
<markus> works for me
<spixx_> realubot: tar den bort .wine?
<Ezim> funkar här
<Buse> samma hos mig med tpb
<realubot> Buse: rm -rf $HOME/.wine
<realubot> spixx_: Nope.
<markus> notera att du måste ha en dns-klient ifall det ska fungera
<Buse> så
<Buse> nu tror jag wine är borta
<markus> annars kan du inte översätta namnet till ip-nummer
<spixx_> realubot: kör du ngn engelsk isp/dns?
<markus> om du inte skrivit in det i hostsfilen
<einand> jag kör med googles dns. 8.8.8.8
<spixx_> Jag med..
<spixx_> wierd som fasen då?
<Buse> ok
<spixx_> vilken isp har du?
<Buse> nu....
<einand> telia
<einand> fast får samma fel när jag tunnlar genom tyskland
<spixx_> timeout?
<einand> nä
<einand> bara att sidan inte finns
<spixx_> Okej wierd...
<einand> nja, bryr mig inte
<spixx_> dåså :p
<einand> för det stod att eu förbjudit sidan
<spixx_> men de är inte nere för mig iaf :)
<einand> så mest det jag fundera över
<einand> om det var nått globalt
<spixx_> iofs då kan ju Felia ha blockat :P
<einand> för folk börja sprida magnetlänken till att ladda ner hela sidan
<realubot> spixx_: Nej?
<realubot> spixx_: Hur så?
<spixx_> realubot: vad svarade du på :D?
<spixx_> "We were loling just like you, then we took a ddos to the knee.
<spixx_> But now we're getting back up! Stronger than ever!"
<realubot> einand: Vilket rykte? TPB ligger inte nere?
<realubot> einand: Däremot är det ju känt att domänen ska spärras i England.
<einand> står i media
<Buse> ok jag har gjort allt
<markus> har polisen raidat igen?
<Buse> men vafan
<markus> okej vi borde starta en demo mot polisens raid
<realubot> einand: Jag gick in på den precis. Den är inte nere för mig.
<Buse> trycker jag på Hem så ser jag fortfarande Wine
<spixx_> Ah har du kört apt-get purge wine ?
<realubot> einand: Sökningar fungerar också.
<realubot> einand: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/thepiratebay.se
<realubot> spixx_: 23:21 < spixx_> realubot: kör du ngn engelsk isp/dns?
<realubot> spixx_: men du skickade nog fel.
<spixx_> :P
<Buse> spixx_: fick detta Läser paketlistor... Färdig Bygger beroendeträd          Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig Paketet wine är inte installerat, så det tas inte bort Följande paket har installerats automatiskt och är inte längre nödvändiga:   libsdl-net1.2 libsdl-ttf2.0-0 Använd "apt-get autoremove" för att ta bort dem. 0 att uppgradera, 0 att nyinstallera, 0 att ta bort och 0 att inte uppgradera.
<spixx_> precis :p
<realubot> Det handlade väl om TPB.
<spixx_> Buse då är wine borta att det finns kvar i menyn vet jag inget om
<spixx_> Just
<realubot> Buse: Loggat ut och loggar in efter avinstallationen?
<Buse> nope
<einand> realubot: tack då vet jag att sidan är nere
<Buse> jag kom in på www.thepiratebay.se
<Buse> en fråga nu så att det blir ok
<Buse> om jag går in på: http://www.spotify.com/se/download/previews/
<Buse> längst ner
<realubot> einand: Öh?
<realubot> einand: Den är ju inte nere?
<Buse> och skriva in den som börjar på Deb först sen en efter en där det står Sudo efter varandra kommer jag få ett fungerande Sporify?
<einand> realubot:
<einand> It's not just you! http://thepiratebay.se looks down from here.
<einand> Check another site?
<realubot> Buse: Jag har ju steg-för-dteg beskrivit hur du installerar Spotify i Linux. einand poastade ju instruktionerna också.
<Buse> Den funkar klockrent för mig
<realubot> einand: Jaha. Den fungerar fortfarande för mig.
<antii> Fungerar fint.
<realubot> einand: När jag testade downforeveryone så fungerade den fint.
<Buse> realubot: jag är en total idiot när det gäller steg för steg fram för allt till linux
<Ezim> Buse, du har nog svårt för följa recept och allmän instruktion :)?
<Buse> Ezim: jag har jobbat med ubuntu i 2mån...
<spixx_> Buse == real man :)
<Ezim> Buse, :) följa instruktioner är väl inte det svåraste? synnerligen när de involverar så få steg.
<spixx_> matlagning och recept sträcker sig till : koka i 7 minuter alt koka i 2 minuter
<Buse> bankade in deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free men det gick åt helvete
<Ezim> var det någon av stegen som kanske var oklar?
<realubot> Buse: Läs från 23:14.
<spixx_> Buse: glöm ej att köra apt-get update efter att du lagt till den saken samt:
<realubot> Buse: Jag har skrivit hur du ska göra för att installera Spotifys linuxklient.
<spixx_> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ezim> Buse, kanske lättare? http://repository.spotify.com/pool/non-free/s/spotify/
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> spixx, han lär ej förstå sig på nano
<Ezim> välj gedit
<spixx_> Well :P
<spixx_> eller echo kanske.
<spixx_> Buse: vad fick du för svar?
<spixx_> eller rättare sagt "varför" fungerade det icke?
<realubot> Buse: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/991416/
<Buse> realubot: .....
<Buse> realubot: du är bjuden till min nästa fest
<Buse> skrev  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install spotify-client
<Buse> den jobbar nu med att installera det :)
<Ezim> Buse, länken jag skicka ger dig spotify direkt i deb-format
<Ezim> bara klicka och det är klart
<realubot> einand: Dock utan uppdateringar?
<Ezim> om nu inte ubuntu tagit bort gdebi med senaste versionen
<realubot> Ezim:
<realubot> Det var till dig.
<Buse> realubot: ska jag köra sudo apt-get update efter " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install spotify-client"?
<Ezim> realubot, vet ej om den av sig själv likt opera/chrome lägger till förråd
<realubot> Ezim: Eller lägger deb-filen in Spotifys förråd i sources.list?
<realubot> Ezim: mm.
<Ezim> Buse, && innebär att den både uppdaterar och installerar
<realubot> Buse: Nej.
<Buse> ok
<realubot> Buse: && innrbär att den kör kommandot till höger om && om kommandot till vänster om && lyckas.
<realubot> *innebär
<Buse> misstänker att det är lille fete pingu som sitter framför loggan för spotify?
<markus> sportify
<Ezim> Buse, det är älskade tux
<einand> linuxfy
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> Buse, http://imgur.com/ePF9Q
<Buse> okej
<Buse> realubot: var bor du?
<realubot> Buse: Tibet.
<realubot> Buse: Göteborg. ;)
<Buse> och jag ger mig fan på att du heter Glenn
<Ezim> :)
<Buse> :)
<Buse> Realubot du är inbjuden till min nästa hemmafest som tack för hjälpen med spotify :)
<realubot> Buse: Tackar. Kommer det många brudar?
<Ezim> Buse, det var snällt av dig. finner du även en vacker dam åt honom
<Ezim> Buse, realubot är akut behov av en kvinna. :)
<Buse> killar ffs jag bor i skåneland
<realubot> itmannen: Sover du windowsmannen?
<Buse> 20min från danmark
<Buse> samt www.citygirls.dk
<Buse> ligger ca 10min från båtarna
<realubot> Buse: Helsingborg.
<Buse> No shit
<realubot> :)
<realubot> Det är einand som har lärt mig dra så smarta logiska slutsatser.
<einand> realubot: jasså?
<realubot> einand: Ja, typ.
<realubot> ;)
<einand> realubot: på vilket sätt :)
<realubot> einand: Din logik smittar av sig på oss andra i kanalen. :)
<einand> ok
<realubot> einand: Jag med dig skämtar.
<realubot> Ta det piano.
<einand> suck, jag som kände mig glad i en skund
<realubot> einand: Meh. Det är väl inget att bli sur för?
<realubot> TPB fungerar ju hur bra som helst dessutom.
<markus> bätre en stekt fläsk med löksås
<markus> som har en gräns på hur bra det är
 * Ezim ska lägga sig. må väl gott folk. einand och realubot va snäll mot Buse.
<realubot> http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/3934/seeding.png
<realubot> Kolla seeden på Mint 12.
<markus> du får lugna dig lite ifall fildelningspolisen kommer
<markus> du kanske åker fast för speeding
<realubot> markus: Det är ju linuxdistar.
<Buse> shit
<markus> ja men det går lite för snabbt va?
<realubot> Fildelar inget annat än linuxdistar.
<markus> uruselt skämnt :P
<realubot> http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/4749/speedn.png
<realubot> Up: 8.64 TiB
<Buse> Du seedar lite
<realubot> Jag har seedat motsvarande 13 300 CD-skivor på 650 MB.
<markus> realubot: http://www.motifake.com/image/demotivational-poster/0912/faster-than-a-speeding-bullet-super-demotivational-poster-1259989214.jpg
<Buse> kom tillbacka när du är uppe i Peta
<realubot> markus: ;)
<markus> happ new day
<Buse> Jag smyg fotade realubot sist han festade
<Buse> http://media1.break.com/dnet/media/2008/4/04apr23-awesome-fail.jpg
<Buse> där är resultatet
<realubot> Frågan är om man ska gå ner till 10 Mbit/s.
<realubot> 10 ner 1 upp.
<realubot> Sparar 90 kr/månad.
<markus> jag kör 100
<realubot> Jah har 100/10 nu.
<markus> om alla skulle ha lika snabbt internet som jag har skulle det gå åt 18 jordklot
<nicklas_> varför får jag det här felmeddelanet hela tiden? http://www.dumpt.com/img/viewer.php?file=v50mz0r0mdi2b7baqfuj.png fresh installation med några reposar tillagda och uppdaterat
<antii> Det står ju, de finns inte
<nicklas_> antii: men reposen är ju tillagd typ igår?
<realubot> nicklas_: För att adresserna pekar på platser som inte finns?
<nicklas_> antii: menas det att den är nerlagd? svårt att tro det men man vet ju aldrig
<nicklas_> realubot: men en repos jag la till igår?
<realubot> nicklas_: Adress till reposen?
<realubot> Länk...
<realubot> nicklas_: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/dists/
<realubot> precise finns inte.
<nicklas_> realubot: aha, så de e bara att vänta då
<nicklas_> eller ska jag ta bort backports?
<nicklas_> o bara ha kvar updates ppa:n?
<realubot> Nemi|: Jag antar att det bara är att vänta om du står ut med felmeddelandena.
<realubot> Nemi|: Sorry. Skickade till fel person.
<itmannen> Jäsiken också. Jag kan inte somna. Och klockan 08:00 ska vi vara högst upp på kyrkberget och deltaga i gökottan. Dricka kaffe och snacka lite med Gud :) över öppen eld.
<itmannen> Kyrie Elieson
<realubot> Han är inte här.
<itmannen> Vem ?
<realubot> Kyrie Elieson.
<itmannen> Vet du vad det betyder ?
<einand> inte gud heller
<realubot> Nej.
<einand>  Kyrie Elieson = Gud visa barmärtighet
<itmannen> Det är latin. Och betyder Herre hav förbarmelse :)
<realubot> itmannen: Förklara för mig varför du har ett mellanrum mellan sista bokstaven i meningen och frågetecknet.
<einand> ooh, min latinska var inte allt för dum iaf
<itmannen> realubot:  Jo för det ska vara så enligt regelboken
<realubot> itmannen: Icke.
<einand> Vilken reglbok då?
<itmannen> realubot:  Jasså
<realubot> Frågetecknet är ett skiljetecken som följer direkt efter sista bokstaven i meningen.
<itmannen> realubot:  Inte så jag blivit lärd iaf
<Buse> jag tackar för mig ikväll, STORT tack för hjälpen killar vi ses igen
<itmannen> realubot:  Men det är möjligt du har rätt
<einand> så, tvättmaskinen är laddad
<itmannen> Så vad bra. Då har vi rett ut det stora världsproblemet :)
<einand> så klockan 09.00 är tvätten färdig för upphägning
 * realubot läser i boken Komma rätt, komma fel, och komma till punkt.
<einand> realubot: låter som en porrnovell
<itmannen> realubot:  Och nu har vi kommit till punkt
<realubot> Äsch, vilken kass bok.
<itmannen> Hm. tar det 9 timmar för att tvätta
<einand> realubot: tänk på att vi svenskar använder komma helt anorlunda än anglosaxerna gör
<realubot> einand: Det visste jag inte.
<einand> itmannen: nej, men får inte köra maskinen på natten, så ställde timern på att dra igång klockan sju
<itmannen> Aha
<realubot> itmannen: Har du mellanrum mellan sista bokstaven och punkt eller utropstecken också?
<itmannen> realubot:  Nä inte vid en pun kt
<einand> realubot: http://tt.se/tt-spraket/
<realubot> itmannen: http://www.skiljetecken.se/fragetecken.php
<realubot> itmannen: Men ett frågetecken är ett skiljetecken precis som en punkt och ett utropstecken.
<itmannen> realubot:  Jaja. Jag har fattat vad du menar nu. Sluta tjata :)
<realubot> Så om du inte har det mellan sista bokstaven och en punkt/utropstecken så varför har du det mellan sista bokstaven och ett frågetecken?
 * itmannen suckar djupt
<itmannen> Kan vi gå vidare kanske      ?
<realubot> itmannen: Varför skriver du på grekiska när det här är en IRC-kanal på svenska?
<realubot> Det tycker jag inte,       men om du insisterar så kanske      . Vi går    vidare                        !
<itmannen> realubot:  varför skriver du på engelska då detta är en Svensk kanal
<realubot> Jag skriver väl inte på engelska                                                     ?
<spacebug-> såatte..
<itmannen> realubot:  Jodå tidigare så har du vid upprepade tillfällen gjort det
<realubot> spacebug-: Skärp dig       !
<itmannen> realubot:  Skärp dig nu
<realubot> Tä  n k      om    m    an sk     ulle        gö     r    a      s    om    it     mann  en oc    h      lä     gga       i n mell    anr    um   he   lt omoti    ver   at      !
<itmannen> :D
<realubot> itmannen: :)
<realubot> itmannen: Nä, det är lugnt. Det är IRC. Stavningen är inte relevant.
<itmannen> Men nu måste jag lägga mig och slå något hårt i skallen på mig själv så jag somnar
<realubot> Ta en bärs.
<realubot> Eller en varm dusch.
<itmannen> realubot:  Nja det är för sent att börja hinka pilsner
<realubot> Sitt definitivt inte framför datorn. Ljuset fårn skärmen hindrar hjärnan från att gå in i sömnfas, sägs det.
<itmannen> Allvarligt ?
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Ljuset triggar igång något i hjärnan som motverkar trötthet.
<realubot> Jag kommer inte ihåg vad det heter nu.
<itmannen> Ja då är det bästa jag avslutar tvärt
<itmannen> Vi ses kanalen
<realubot> "Den förklaring som verkar finnas, är att skärmarna utstrålar så mycket ljus att hjärnan inte ställer in sig på att producera sömnhormonet melatonin."
<itmannen> Möjligen melankoli
<itmannen> Punkt slut
<realubot> itmannen: http://www.arbetarskydd.se/tidningen/article3182636.ece
<itmannen> Borta
<realubot> Sov gott.
<einand> realubot: tack för länken, skall nog bygga en maskin som ändrar om till grönt ljus på kvällen
<realubot> spacebug-: "Därför kan man gärna ta på sig solglasögonen när man ska hem från nattpasset, så att man inte får solljus rakt i ögonen. Där finns näthinnan, retina, vars fotoreceptorer tar emot ljusinformationen och skickar den till hjärnan."
<einand> realubot: programmerar om min kvällsbelysning nu till att utstråla 585 nanometer
<realubot> einand: Jag har hört/läst om detta på andra ställen också. Om man har svårt för att somna så ska man ta en varm dusch, dricka ett glas kall mjölk men absolut inte stirra in i en bildskärm.
<einand> realubot: http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article14839946.ab
<einand> realubot: troligtvis därför det inte fungerar för många personer
<realubot> Mm.
<spacebug-> realubot: jo jag vet att det är så
<spacebug-> eller vet, vet jag väl inte men jag har hört det förut ;)
<realubot> Jag hinner inte se alla dokumentärer: http://urplay.se/series
<realubot> Oj, oj, här är ännu mer: http://www.ur.se/Webbar/UR-Samtiden
<realubot> einand: Sett det här? http://urplay.se/166525
<realubot> Det här kallar jag informationssamhälle.
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-17
 * realubot gör mun-mot-mun-metoden på kanalen.
<einand> min bank kan inte dagarna
<einand> Systemunderhåll.
<einand> Söndagen den 17 maj sker underhåll av Länsförsäkringars inloggade internettjänster för privatpersoner, företag och mobil mellan klockan 02.00 och 09.00. Under denna tid kan det förekomma störningar i de inloggade tjänsterna och Telefonbanken.
<einand> Vid frågor kontakta oss på 0771 - 666 555.
<lag^> 666
<praziau> hi all
<spacebug-> finns det nått program man kan kolla memleeks med? Alltså för färdigkompilerade program / program som körs / ska köras? typ "memcheck mytestprogram" eller kanske nått som går på pid? eller finns infon i proc?
<spacebug-> aha pmap verkar va det jag säker
<johanbr> spacebug-, prova valgrind
<itmannen> Morgonstund har guld i mun. Trist och tråkigt väder.
<Barre> jag har en mysql db med fem tabeller, om jag vill att an användare skall ha select-rättigheter till alla tabeller utan en, måste jag specifikt ange alla fyra tabeller eller kan jag på något klurigt sätt exkludera tabellen användaren inte skall ha rättigheter till i en database.* syntax?
<itmannen> Jag innehar en blixt till min systemkamera. men vad betyder "Winder Synk, lo and Hi
<itmannen> Aha. Det är hur fort blixten ska laddas
<Barre> itmannen: mm.. när du har den på 'hi' så laddas den snabbt men med en liten laddning, har du den på 'lo' så laddas den långsammare men med en högre laddning
<itmannen> Ok. DÃ¥ fattar jag
<itmannen> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTMOB7d8IcA
<itmannen> Nu är frågan. När är det bättre att använde det ena eller andra
<markus> Min nya dator har antingen en dålig eller defekt lcd-skärm. Har en asus 1225b. När jag kollar riktigt nära på skärmen syns det (lite tydligt) att det är vertikala linjer över hela skärmen
<markus> Som inte är lika ljusstarka som övriga skärmen. Ungefär varannan pixelkolumn eller ännu mindre
<markus> någon som har nån idé om jag har en trasig skärm eller om den bara är kass kvalitet?
<markus> https://d25d5648-a-c4d34e25-s-sites.googlegroups.com/a/parkus.se/parkus-se/home/testavrandigskaerm/screentest.png?attachauth=ANoY7cokZyl-O43olwDPHbqqzx6zNYMIbwWCqVpOcB7NrpJK9jeJeOgaBnaT4eXUWxyIjhmiSJK5HVTNsvNPaPyV72Mg6VHVo0geMy44GhdyHG1mqz-4HxMqTn1gAIgstLbYhaPqUNj5D9-C322CpfrXr9JMQRGL2KVhWctoP8sneBKCeE050SfNI_Tko7qyNBdYkXIjGo5GtNlgbrV2_jf-g-NgUm_g8pFEdbPg0LI0X0HjW_PeB-Y%3D&attredirects=0
<markus> http://www.parkus.se/home/testavrandigskaerm
<defektz> knepigt
<defektz> gammal skärm? :)
<markus> några dagar
<defektz> ok..
<markus> defektz: om du kollar på den bilden och flyttar den i sidled 1 pixel
<markus> ser du att ytorna byter färger eller vad man ska kalla det?
<defektz> ah det blir lite konstigt!
<defektz> typ flimmrar när jag flyttar :)
<markus> ja okej men det är nog normalt
<markus> men du ser varje ruta är i två delar, den undre är exakt likadan men förskjuten en pixel i sidled vilket får dom att se ut att ha olika färger fast det ska vara samma
<markus> tror det beror på min ränder som förstärker effekten
<defektz> ah
<markus> det ser olika ut beroende på hur jag vinklar skärmen. den undre gråa boxen är tydligast om jag vinklar skärmen mycket
<itmannen> Vad ska man tycka och tro om detta? http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/4074/markering008.png
<defektz> färgerna är väldigt tydliga här
<markus> defektz: har du exakt samma kulör på undre som övre delen av varje ruta?
<markus> itmannen: det kanske inte finns något intresse kvar
<itmannen> Jo nog är det aktiviterar och intresse där
<defektz> markus: ja det är ju samma fäger. förutom det vita och det svarta
<markus> defektz: det ser lite olika ut på min skärm :)
<markus> pga skärmen har ränder i sig
<defektz> ok :
<defektz> :)
<markus> får köpa en dator med bättre skärm
<markus> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php
<markus> den verkar se fel ut hos mig
<markus> okej... man skulle visst kolla från håll
<itmannen> Peter Forsberg sprider så mycket dynga om ubuntu-se.org så man tror inte det är sant. På sin sajt http://ubuntutips.se/home/rokling/992-raedda-ubuntu-sverige.html
<markus> Hockeymannen?
<itmannen> Nä för rackarn
<lilleman72> hur installerar man ssh i terminal?
<itmannen> sudo apt-get install ssh
<itmannen> Nu ska jag ut och starta gula hingsten
<markus> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php
<ePax> 0_o
<morten77> ^_^ ?
<einand> seriöst, vem köper skor till sina katter?
<defektz> lilleman72: apt-get install openssh tror jag det heter i ubuntu
<einand> heter det inte openssh-client?
<defektz> det kanske det gör.
<defektz> men sen vet jag inte om han menar ssh server eller client
<einand> inte säker
<einand> urk, nu har windows tjötat om att starta om datorn i en vecka, kanske dags att göra det när jag har en pause
<defektz> apt-cache search openssh
<defektz> gört :)
<defektz> sabba din uptime bara
<einand> tja, jag tror inte på uptime
<ePax> openssh-server?
<defektz> fast uptime i windows suger rätt hårt.
<einand> uptime är bara bevis på en dåligt updaterad maskin, vilket ökar chansen rejält till att den är opatchad oavsät os
<defektz> kan bli lite segt :)
<einand> nja, det tror jag förstås inte
<einand> har windowsXP maskiner på en 500-600 dagars uptime
<defektz> som jag minns windows så blir det segt.
<defektz> ok
<einand> segt blir det därimot om hårdisken börjar bli full, varför är för mig ett mysterium dock
<defektz> windows använder ledigt utrymme som swap
<defektz> om jag har förstått det rätt
<einand> ligger på en annan disk, samt swap är förallokerat
<einand> iaf så som ajg konfat det
<defektz> ok
<defektz> nu ska jag iväg o handla. ha det :)
<einand> jag skall nog handla med TascamDR40
<ePax> einand, Hur gör du med uppdateringar? Man måste ju starta om win för varje större uppdatering?
<antii> ePax: hohoho!
<einand> ePax: alla maskiner måste inte uppdateras
<morten77> förstår inte varför datanerdar är så kåta på flera dagars uptime? man stänger väl av sin dator när man inte använder den, och man kör väl inte servrar på windows väl?
<einand> morten77: beror på hur man definerar server, många windows maskiner server tex utags automater, eller robotar som går 24/7
<einand> serverar
<ePax> einand, nä då
<morten77> va illa
<ePax> antiiiii
<ePax> :D
<einand> men som sagt, hög uptime visar nätan alltid på säkerhetshål
<amelia> morten77: det är väldigt många servrar som kör windows.
<einand> microsoft kör windows på sina serverar ;)
<morten77> det måste vi ändra på :-D
<Barre> einand: det är väl inte sant ialla fall.. att uptime skulle vara ekvivalent med säkerhetshål
<einand> Barre: nja, inte alltid, men ofta
<einand> Barre: ser du en maskin med 5års uptime, så kan du ge dig på att den är hyffsad opachad
<Barre> einand: nejnejnej.,... nonstop kernel FTW
<Barre> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tandem_Computers
<einand> Barre: ofta du ser det ;)
<Barre> einand: ganska så ofta faktiskt
<einand> kanske i enterprice miljöer, men inte hos hemmapulare
<Barre> einand: men jag trollar lite. håller mig dig när det gäller windows-kernel/linux/*bsd
<einand> ;)
<Barre> men, du nmåste väl hålla med att att det är enklare (med betoning på enklare) att tillverka en appliance med linux/*bsd kernel med hög tillgänglighet än det är att göramotsvarande på windows?
<einand> Absolut
<lilleman72> einand defektz jag vill ansluta till min ubuntu från min windows
<einand> Barre: undrar om det ens går på en windows maskin?
 * Barre har ingen aning...
<einand> utan att ha tvåmaskiner
<einand> fast hög uptime är inte samma sak som hög tillgänlighet
<einand> när det gäller en enskild maskin då
<Barre> einand: sant
<lilleman72> einand hotmail har dom INTE windows på utan unix
<einand> lilleman72: länge sedan dom bytte till windows ;)
<einand> dom kör hotmail numera i sin egna molntjänst azure
<lilleman72> dom provade att köra windows på dom för ett par å sen men dom maskinerna pallade inte antalet användare
<andol> lilleman72: Källa på att det fortfarande gäller?
<lilleman72> ska kolla om jag hittar det igen
<einand> jag läste att dom flyttade över till azure
<einand> i samband med att dom bytte namn på allt till live, och även stängde ner outlook.com
<Barre> hur som helst, ett system (oavsätt OS eller applikation) är inte säkrare än systemets sysadmin
<lilleman72> andol einand sorry...jag hade fel där
<einand> Barre: precis
<lilleman72> dom har ändrat IGEN
<einand> därimot, vet jag att dom har/hade bsd maskiner som lastbalancerare
<einand> jag fick föresten en VM i azure, men jag är för korkad för att fatta hur jag startar/installerar den
<Barre> hahahah....
<einand> Your subscription is now enabled to use the VM Role feature in Windows Azure.
<einand> If you have not installed the latest version of the Windows Azure Tools (which includes the SDK), please install it from here.
<einand> Barre: jo men ärligt, jag ser inte det alternativet någonstans i menyn
<Barre> andol! du smyger in nästan obemärkt.. hejsan svejsan
<einand> enda alternativen jag har är
<einand> Create a new hosted service
<einand> Create a new storage account
<einand> Create a new database
<einand> Create a new virtual network
<Barre> einand: jag skrattade inte åt dig, jag skattade åt att du var härligt ödmjuk och ärlig... me like
<einand> så tycker man att hosted service låter troligt
<andol> Barre: Japp, är värsta irc-ninjan :)
<einand> och kollar man här, så är det inget relaterat alls http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windowsazure/gg433118.aspx
<einand> hum..
<Barre> andol the stealth sysadmin!
<einand> dykt upp ett nytt alternativ nu "VM image"
<lilleman72> do-release-upgrade funkar inte på 10.04=
<lilleman72> ?
<einand> Barre: fått sådant där gratis konto hos azure, 750h/mån och 200GB disk
<lilleman72> do-release-upgrade -d funkar inte heller?
 * lilleman72 matar magen
<Barre> einand: det lockar inte mig, personligen håller jag på att lyfta hem ALLA mina virtuella maskiner som är utspridda runt om i världen.. av två väldigt viktiga orsaker...
<einand> Barre: nja, jag är mer nyfiken på att prova
<einand> Barre: även om det inte är allt för kraftfull grej, så tror jag den har bättre stabilitet än att köra nått hemma på adsl
<Barre> 1. Jag älskar att hålla på med hårdvara och vill göra allt själv
<Barre> 2. Jag älskar att hålla på med hårdvara och vill göra allt själv
<andol> Barre: Vad händer annars då? Är du fortfarande iväg söderut och "jobbar"?
<einand> för mig, så har jag tröttnat på hårdvara, även om jag oftast vill äga den själv
<einand> Microsoft Silverlight cannot be used in browsers running in 64 bit mode.
<einand> You are running on a browser that may not be fully compatible with Microsoft Silverlight. You can still try to install by clicking below or you can refer to the System Requirements for more information
<einand> älskar hur MS inte är kompatibel med sig själv
<Barre> einand: OS ärr bara en orsak för att köra på cool hårdvara.. allt går ut på att optimera OS och applikation att vara så effektiv att göra "ingenting" med så lite overhead som möjligt.. HÅRDVARA FTW!
<Barre> andol: jupps... sitter i skuggan nu för jag har bränt min IT-bleka kropp
<einand> Barre: håller delvis med, personligen anser jag att OS skall vara "osynligt" iaf jag använder inte operativsystemet så ofta utan programen som körs på det
 * andol vill helst se hårdvara som något abstrakt, tillhandahållandes cpu-cykler, i/o, etc
 * einand är lite irriterad över att ingen släpper plugins till 64bitars webläsare
<einand> tänk om går in på en websida som kräver över 2GB ram
<Barre> men andol, du har ju missförstått ALLT. Bra hårdvara skall avlasta OS, och i bästa fall applikationer, från belasting och onödiga CPU cyklar. Det gäller att optimera tills man dör...
<einand> Barre: håller med där, sådana där molntjänster koster nog rejält mycket pengar, iaf om man slarvar med optimering och tänker "Tja köper bara lite mer cpu"
<einand> tror inte jag gillar azure alls
<einand> jag kan sätta upp amazons molntjänst, linode, co-location m.m.m men inte en tjänst från microsoft. Har min hjärna evolverats från skräp, eller har jag bara blivit mer dement med åldern
<andol> Barre: Hur menar du att hårdvaran ska avlasta OS:et? Möjligtvis då att man i sitt abstraktionslager ska se till att man har tillräckliga mängder utav rätt resursers, så att man slipper slöseri utifrån flaskhalsar eller så.
<andol> Barre: Notera dock att det inte nödvändigtvis behöver röra sig om ett faktiskt abstraktionslager (typ virtualisering). Jag kan mycket väl leva med att Någon Annan har plockat ihop rätt fysisk hårdvara, som tillhandahåller de resurser jag OS/applikationslagret kräver.
<einand> andol: framför allt någon som kan hårdvara bättre än mig
<Barre> andol: ett bra exempel på avlasting (vilket jag hoppas att KVM skall applicera) är xcopy funkitonen i SCSI som vmware implementerat för storage vmotion
<Barre> andol: http://www.vmware.com/products/storage-vmotion/overview.html
<Barre> där låter du storage lagret göra det som storage är bra på, nämligen att flytta block från en plats till en annan, genom att skicka LBA-listor till lagringen på vilka addresser som skall flyttas vart
 * Barre undrar varför kanalen dog bara för att han gick på dass :/
<Barre> nåja.. ett annat exempel är TOE (TCP Offload Engine), speciellt bra för iSCSI http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TCP_offload_engine
 * Barre har mest exempel för storage implementationer av förklariga skäl =)
 * joel135 testar irssi
<einand> jag fick precis ett seriöst användingsområde för mitt eye-fi kort
<UkuleleSolen> God dag i stugan!
<einand> i UkuleleSolen det regnar, så du har fel namn
<UkuleleSolen> Jag regnar aldrig
<UkuleleSolen> Dessutom så skiner solen utanför mitt fönster
<andol> Barre: Ok, det där låter ju faktiskt potentiellt användbart.
<UkuleleSolen> Kan man köra samma Ubuntu-installer som kommer med live-skivor, från en fast installation?
<defektz> einand: hur funkar ett eye-fi kort? är det ett sådant som kan mäta dB o sånt som inte ett vanligt wifi kort klarar?
<defektz> nu klarar väl förvisso en del att visa dB men .. ja
<defektz> :)
<gholen> Detta var ett JÄVLA bra tag sedan :P
<UkuleleSolen> Välkommen tillbaka då
<UkuleleSolen> Någon som vet? Kan man köra samma Ubuntu-installer som kommer med live-skivor, från en fast installation?
<einand> UkuleleSolen: hur menar du?
<UkuleleSolen> einand: När man kör en live-skiva syns ett program på skrivbordet med vilket man gör den "riktiga" installationen. Hittills har jag använt live-skiva för att göra en installation på ett usb-minne. Skulle vilja kunna göra en sån usb-installation atan att behöva starta en live-skiva
<joel135> kan en vänlig själ skriva joel135?
<gholen> joel135:
<gholen> joel135: Ser du detta?
<joel135> tack gholen
<gholen> så lite så
<einand> UkuleleSolen: du vill alltså lägga en live-cd på ett usbminne?
<UkuleleSolen> Nej, jag vill lägga en ubuntu-installation på ett usb-minne. Det har jag inte kommit på något annat sätt att göra än via en live-skiva (eller live-usb-minne för den delen)
<gholen> UkuleleSolen: Googla UnetBootin, använd den för att flytta över allt från ubuntuison, och du är klar :)
<gholen> UkuleleSolen: Det finns enmöjlighet att ha "Fritt" minne för att spara inställningar i unetbootin för just ubuntu
<UkuleleSolen> gholen: UnetBootin gör en live-skiva av ett usb-minne. Dvs inga ändringar sparas
<gholen> UkuleleSolen: Ja, men fyll i "Persistent" med antal lediga meg/gig som du kommer att få, och det kommer att sparas där.
<gholen> Annars kan du använda en liveskiva, installera MOT usbminnet, (INGEN SWAP) och så är du klar :)
<arand> UkuleleSolen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Without_CD Om du inte gillar persistent.
<gholen> Minst 8 Gb krävs dock för att det ska g okej
<UkuleleSolen> Ok det visste jag inte. Men att göra en installation direkt på ett usb-minne blir ju som en mini-dator i stort sett
<einand> UkuleleSolen: finns usb-pin-maker i ubuntu
<einand> eller nått sånt
<einand> heter verktyget
<arand> usb-creator-gtk
<UkuleleSolen> Då var ursprungliga frågan, om installations-programmet som kommer med live-skivorna även går att köra ifrån en vanlig installation.
<arand> (som kan göra live/persistent)
<arand> UkuleleSolen: Jag tror att man måste gå omvägen som jag länkade ovan
<UkuleleSolen> aha. Då kan jag lika gärna gå via live-skiva.
<gholen> kan någon highlighta mig bara
<einand> gholen:
<gholen> einand: Tack
 * gholen dricker kaffe och njuter av Arch Linux :D
<defektz> gholen: bra där :)
<defektz> archlinux knäcker, vad man än behöver så finns det i AUR. perfekt.
<gholen> defektz: Började min linuxbana med Slackware, debian, ubuntu, gentoo, debian (igen) och sedan gentoo igen, därefter Mint, Blackbunto och nu Arch Linux.
<lilleman72> jag hittar inte hur man ändrar ip nummer!
<defektz> gholen: jag började oxå med slackware. sen redhat 5.2.. ja sen resten :)
<gholen> lilleman72: varför ska du ändra det?
<defektz> lilleman72: ip addr
<defektz> :D
 * spacebug- har bara vandrat från slackware till ubuntu på 13 år ;)
<lilleman72> den har 127.0.0.1 och nätmasken stämmer inte
<gholen> defektz: Slackware var underbart, ÄR underbart med. Men ingen bra pakethantering :/
<defektz> gholen: nä den suger..
<defektz> :)
<defektz> hittade en gammal burk som står här o puttrar med slitaz, gillart
<defektz> tazpkg använder man där.. men jag tror den e byggd på slackware
<lilleman72> nu har den rätt ipnummer men jag kan inte uppgradera från 10.10???
<defektz> lilleman72: apt-get dist-upgrade
<lilleman72> provar
<lilleman72> 0 att uppgadera
<lilleman72> sjukt
<defektz> apt-get update
<defektz> först
<defektz> sen dist-upgrade
<defektz> så ska det nog funka
<lilleman72> nope
<lilleman72> W: Misslyckades med att hämta....XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
<lilleman72> på en MASSA rader
<lilleman72> får nog installera om
<defektz> inte det.. hepp.. är du uppkopplad o så?
<lilleman72> ja
<lilleman72> jag installerar om
<defektz> är du root då?
<lilleman72> sudo
<defektz> ah
<lilleman72> nu blåser jag burken
<lilleman72> ^^
<defektz> tålamod
<defektz> sudo -H -s
<lilleman72> to late defektz
<defektz> apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<lilleman72> tror du der räcker?
<defektz> :D
<defektz> tyckert...
<defektz> någon som vet om det räcker?
<lilleman72> ska boota
<lilleman72> funkar det inte så blåser jag disken
<defektz> om det inte funkar så är det bara ställa in rätt sources i /etc/apt/sources.list (eller sources.d)
<lilleman72> defektz nej det funkade inte
<lilleman72> ngt fel är det
<UkuleleSolen> Nån som vet varför programmet aMSN försvann i o med 12.04 och om man kan få det tillbaka?
<defektz> ok... märkligt.
<lilleman72> W: Misslyckades med att hämta http:// scurity.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/universe/i18n/Translation-sv.bz2...
<lilleman72> på alla rader står det så
<lilleman72> jag installerar om
<defektz> då är det ju något konstigt..
<defektz> ja gör det :)
<lilleman72> mm
<lilleman72> tar bara 2 timmar
<lilleman72> :P
<defektz> uäkk :)
<lilleman72> hahaha
<lilleman72> 1800Mhz och 1 gig ram
<defektz> ska kolla på lite episodezzz ..
 * gholen hittar ny musik för att koda och lyssna på nätverk till :D
<lilleman72> do do
<lilleman72> do so
<defektz> bbl
<defektz> ciao
<lilleman72> bubye
<lilleman72> LVM..vad e det?
<gholen> lilleman72: Logical Volume Manager
<lilleman72> till för?
<gholen> LVM hanterar hårddiskar och är bra att ha ibland, om man har nytta av det. Google är din vän när det kommer till det.
<lilleman72> då är det inget jag behöver
<lilleman72> sitter på en laptop
<gholen> En reboot senare. En snyggare lättare kärna. En bättre dator. Awesome (starttid, under 60 sekunder)
<UkuleleSolen> Grattis!
<gholen> UkuleleSolen: Får du någon ordning på install på usb?
<UkuleleSolen> gholen: Både ja och nej. Fann det programmet som heter "Skapa uppstartsdisk". Det verkar göra ungefär det jag var ute efter. Annars är det, som sagt, inget problem att göra proceduren via en live-skiva heller
<gholen> okej
<gholen> Låter som att du är en bit på väg i alla fall då :)
<UkuleleSolen> Det behöver inte göras såna här usb-stickor varje dag heller
<rensvind_> har ubuntu 12.04 något default fotohanterings-program? Typ, så att man kan organisera och eventuellt ladda upp bilder till picasa eller liknande? Vill helst använda default-program som stöds än 3e parts,
<UkuleleSolen> har använder mig av shotwell, eller hur det stavas
<kent__> hmm,  skulle vilja lägga till fler skrivbord än de fyra om är standard men jag hittar jävlar i mig inte inställningen. Finns inte om jag högerklickar på skrivbordet och bland systeminställningarna finns de inte bakom Skärmar eller Utseende,  märkligt..?
<andol> kent__: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/shell-workspaces.html
<gholen> Alltså, Damn.
<gholen> Kismet och Alfakort. Festival och massa mumma,
<itmannen>  Fy för den lede. Det känns att jag var uppe i ottan på gökottan. Hoppas jag orkar se nyheterna på TV
<itmannen> Kan man redigera raw-bilder i digikam ?
<itmannen> Men det kanske funkar i gimp också?
<swecarp> itmannen,  hej
<swecarp> Philip5,  kena
<itmannen> swecarp:  Godafton broder. allt väl?
<swecarp> itmannen,  alltväl har varit på sjukhuset med morsan
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ok. det blir så när dom börjar komma till åren
<HakanS> !ops
<ubot2> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan, Barre, bamsefar!
<swecarp> jap trillade i måndags berättade hon idag och stukade foten var och hälsade på hos henne idag och fote var svullen ännu
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ja då var det iaf inte livshotande
<swecarp> itmannen,  har inte du corell aftershot pro
<swecarp> itmannen,  det var en spricka i foten
<itmannen> swecarp:  Kuggfråga. Jag vet faktiskt inte
<HakanS> Skulle vara tacksam om någon OP kan lägga in en länk till medlemsmötet https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te20 i kanalens "Topic".
<itmannen> swecarp:  Min dummer. jag missförstod. jo visst
<swecarp> där vet jag att det funkar att redigera raw bilder
<itmannen> Det mötet för man inte missa
<swecarp> nej ett måste om man vill vara med och hjälpa till eller påverka
<HakanS> Skriv upp det i almanackan.
<itmannen> Jag har en känsla av att jag missade det förra mötet
 * itmannen noterar
<Philip5> swecarp, kena
<swecarp> Philip5, hur går byggandet
<Philip5> swecarp, har gjort annat så jag har inte hunnit. och ikväll är det hockey! :D
<swecarp> Philip5, den hockeyn den förstör mycket jag rekomenderade dina ppan till en i kubuntukanalen
<Philip5> aha
<swecarp> Philip5,  han frågade efter kdenlive densenaste jag sa att du höll på att jobba med det men att det nog tar ett par dagar innan det är uppe
<swecarp> sökmotor för ubuntu http://www.googlubuntu.com/
<defektz> gav mig på kde idag igen. men jag tycker det är lite rörigt :)
<Philip5> swecarp, stämmer nog bra det
<kent__> andol, tack
<swecarp> defektz,  vad har du problem med
<defektz> swecarp: jag har inte satt mig in i det ordentligt. Men det som gjorde att jag fick nog var när jag (trodde?) att jag bytte desktop så försvann hela desktoppen typ
<defektz> använde något som liknade en pager.
<defektz> jag vill bara använda en sorts layout. inte 4 :)
<swecarp> vill du bara ha ett skrivbord
<swecarp> defektz, kör du kubuntu
<defektz> jag vill väl ha fyra skrivbord men inte 4 olika. dom ska vara likadana.
<swecarp> ok
<defektz> swecarp: nej archlinux. och gentoo..
<swecarp> ok men inställningarna borde vara samma
<defektz> tyckert. :)
<defektz> ska leka med det vidare imorgon.
<defektz> trivs rätt bra med dwm annars.
<defektz> bara ibland jag vill kunna ha det snyggt ifall någon hjärndöd hävdar att "linux är fult"
<defektz> det händer väl inte så ofta att jag behöver bevisa att man inte kan säga så
<swecarp> defektz,  jag hittar inställningarna för skrivborden susteminställningar-arbetsytan
<defektz> ok
<swecarp> men jag kör ju kubuntu så det kan vara annorlunda mot din
<defektz> mm
<defektz> då ska vi se
<swecarp> setill att olika grafiska element inte är förbockat
<defektz> jag kör det ihop med compiz
<defektz> och det är på engelska
<swecarp> http://i.imgur.com/MEdLz.png så här ser min ut
<defektz> ahh olika grafiska element. det måste va det jag har ikryssat
<swecarp> just presis testade med fyra och alla skrivborden var lika
<swecarp> jag kör annars bara med ett
<sm2iar> var hittar man skärmsläckaren numera?
<defektz> sådär
<swecarp> defektz,  funkar det nu
<defektz> fixxat! :)
<defektz> japp tack
<swecarp> jag viste detta för jag har haft samma problem
<defektz> men nu måste jag göra om det befintliga för nu ser det ut som default med sökruta övers och ikoner ah duvet
<defektz> :)
<swecarp> sm2iar,  kör du ubuntu ??
<sm2iar> swecarp, ja
<sm2iar> har kört en massa uppgraderingar och då försvann skärmsläckarna...
<swecarp> ok då får jag tänka till lite jag kör kubuntu
<defektz> sm2iar: testa att installera xscreensaver
<sm2iar> men det var nog kubuntu från början, nu är det unity tror jag...
<sm2iar> OK, kan vara en idé! ;)
<defektz> swecarp: vet du om man kan binda knappar för att köra olika apps?
<defektz> i kde
<swecarp> sm2iar,  i kubuntu ligger det under skärminställningar om jag kommer ihåg rätt så är det på samma ställe i ubuntu
<swecarp> defektz,  vad menar du
<swecarp> kort komandon eller
<defektz> swecarp: ja precis
<swecarp> defektz,  i systeminställningar finns det genvägar och gester
<markus> Undra hur mycket norge firar nationaldagen i år med tanke på Brevik
<markus> *Breivik
<defektz> swecarp: ok, nu hängde sig hela datorn. hehe
<Nafallo> HakanS: nej, om du ger oss datum och tid kanske vi kan lagga in en lite kortare snutt i slutet av det.
<Nafallo> s/det/den/
<swecarp> defektz,  hur går det
<defektz> försöker starta om. men något hände ...
<swecarp> ok finns ett sätt till
<defektz> swecarp: det e något allvarligt fel på min laptop. den verkar inte hitta någon hårddisk. tror inte att det är relaterat till kde.
<swecarp> defektz,  illa
<defektz> nu funkar den igen :)
<defektz> den har varit med om mycket denna datorn
<swecarp> vad bra
<defektz> vilket var det andra sättet sa du? :)
<phibxr> defektz, jag tror att din laptop är på väg att ta nästa steg i evolutionen. först försvann floppydriven. sen cd-läsaren. nu hårddisken. du svävar mot molnet!
<defektz> phibxr: japp :)
<rensvind_> jag fick ett tips tidigare om hur man lägger till skrivbord via gconftool, men det exemplet på sidan  fungerar inte.. ingenting händer,  inte heller om jag loggar ut/in  :(
<swecarp> defektz,  du kan högerklicka på appen så förhoppningsvis så kommer det upp inställningar av tex papperskorgen där kan du skapa egna komandon
<defektz> swecarp: okay
<swecarp> jag har inte fått det att funka på allt men många appar
<defektz> upptäckte att en program för xfce fungerade i kde! det heter X tile
<defektz> får det inte att fungera riktigt med snabbkommando för urxvt
<swecarp> defektz,  kolla denna sökmotor som är anpassad till ubuntu http://www.googlubuntu.com/
<defektz> nice
<Nafallo> troligen trademark issue.
<Nafallo> eller kan vara...
<Nafallo> hrm
<realubot> Yo!
 * Nafallo mailar trademark@
<defektz> yo
<HakanS> Nafallo: Mötet är den 24/5 kl. 20.30
<defektz> det glädjer mig att X-tile funkar i kde oxå :)
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org | Medlemsmöte 24/5 kl. 20:30
<defektz> nu blir det mera episodez :D
<defektz> hej sålänge
 * HakanS tackar Nafallo för hjälpen.
<rensvind_> nu blir jag lite tjurig här, systeminställningarna säger att proprietära fglrx drivrutinerna är installerade och används, men samtidigt säger systeminställningarna under "Detaljer" att det är VESA som används?
<realubot> itmannen: Förra mötet blev väl inställt?
<realubot> Kaffe nu.
<lilleman72> hur ser man vilken version man har av ubuntu?
<nighter> ls /etc/*release*
<nighter> kör cat på nån fil där
<nighter> tror heter lsb-release eller ubuntu_release
<nighter> kör debian själv så kan inte kolla men finns nån fil i etc som heter *release*
<nighter> där det står vilken version du har.
<lilleman72> så det finns inte ngt kommando?
<nighter> jo cat /etc/lsb-release
<nighter> om det är så filen heter
<nighter> som jag sa
<lilleman72> 10.10
<lilleman72> men jag körde ju dist-upgrade
<lilleman72> hmm
<lilleman72> kanske ska boota om datorn :P
<nighter> ska inte behövas.
<lilleman72> gör det iaf
<itmannen>  Nä nu är det nog för i afton. Sköt er snyggt nu inatt
<swecarp> itmannen,  ha det bra sov sött
<itmannen> swecarp:  tackar. Vi ses
<einand> skall jag orka åka iväg och handla nu?
<markus> einand: var nånstans?
<markus> det är rätt så skönt att handla mellan 21-23, så lugnt i affären då
<einand> markus: landvetter
<markus> finns det en affär som är öppen där nu?
<markus> som går att handla på
<einand> markus: ja
<markus> imponerande
<einand> markus: alla affärer i och runt göteborg har öppet till 23
<markus> jag bor i och runt göteborg
<markus> men hade du tänkt att åka bil till typ ica focus?
<einand> nä
<einand> ica kvantum
<lilleman72> asså detta e fan sjukt
<einand> http://www.ica.se/kvantum/landvetter
<lilleman72> jag har ipadress men ändå vill den inte hämta ngt
<einand> men måste dra nu iaf om jag skall hinna
<markus> lilleman72: hur menar du?
<markus> einand: good luck!
<lilleman72> ifconf....
<einand> markus: buss, åker jag, inte bil ;)
<lilleman72> där har jag rrätt ip och nätmask
<lilleman72> men när jag ska köra update så vill den itne
<markus> einand: hehe okej trodde det inte gick så bra på landet
<markus> eller att man behövde ha bil i landvetter
<markus> det är inte många gånger jag åker bil på ett år och kör ännu färre
<lilleman72> markus jag körde dist-upgrade men den vill inte uppgradera
<markus> lilleman72: vad har det med ip att göra och får du något felmeddelande+
<markus> kan du accessa internet?
<lilleman72> W: Some index files failed to DL,
<markus> dom kanske helt enkelt är offline
<lilleman72> verkar inte som det efter jag körde dist-upgrade
<markus> okej
<markus> kan du testa starta firefox och se om du har internetaccess?
<lilleman72> är i terminal
<lilleman72> 10.10 sitter jag på
<markus> ping www.google.com då?
<lilleman72> kunde inte installera 11.04
<markus> annars kan du ju testa med 12.04 som är den senaste
<lilleman72> ping: unknown host google.com
<markus> det låter inte bra =) men det går säkert att fixa
<lilleman72> frågan är bara hur
<markus> om du skriver ifconfig vad säger den du har för ip och nätmask då?
<lilleman72> det jag har satt den till
<lilleman72> kan inte komma åt den via min win
<markus> kan du nå din gateway?
<lilleman72> via linux?
<markus> via ubuntu ja
<lilleman72> hur?
<markus> från terminalen kan du pinga 192.168.1.1 eller vad din router har för ip
<lilleman72> ska kolla
<markus> men du måste veta ip:et till routern
<lilleman72> ja det går
<markus> det är ju bra
<markus> vad ger 'route' för output?
<lilleman72> hur stoppar jag
<lilleman72> ?
<markus> ctrl+c
<markus> du kanske inte har någon bra dns confad?
<lilleman72> dest....192.168.1.0 gate * genmask 255.255.255.0 flags U Metric 0 Ref 0 Use Iface eth0
<markus> kolla om du har någon namnserver i /etc/resolv.conf
<markus> och om du kan pinga det ip:et
<markus> du har ställt in nätverksinställningarna manuellt eller?
<lilleman72> ja
<markus> då kanske du inte fått någon namnserver om du inte använt dhcp
<lilleman72> ok?
<lilleman72> hur kommer jag in i resolv.conf?
<lilleman72> via nano?
<markus> testa att skriva "ping 8.8.8.8"
<markus> sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<lilleman72> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<markus> om du kan pinga 8.8.8.8, som är en av googles servrar, så har du access till internet fast du kan inte översätta adresser såsom www.aftonbladet.se till ip-nummer
<lilleman72> och jag nytjar inte 0.1
<markus> oki =)
<markus> 0.1 ?
<lilleman72> 192.168.0.1
<markus> vad är ip-adressen till till routern?
<lilleman72> 1.254
<markus> varför har du den så?
<markus> iaf i så fall måste du konfa om nameservern
<lilleman72> 192.168.1.254
<markus> men jag skulle testa att pinga 8.8.8.8 först
<lilleman72> lilleman72@r3loaded-linux:/etc$ ping 8.8.8.8
<lilleman72> connect: Network is unreachable
<markus> okej verkar lite som din routingtabell är sönder
<lilleman72> ok?
<markus> kan du inte bara testa att sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<markus> jag tror det är så man skriver
<markus> då stänger den ner nätverket och sätter på det igen och då tror jag den gör en dhcp-request som konfar allt åt dig
<markus> lite osäker. Någon annan som kan verifier?
<lilleman72> ska kolla
<lilleman72> kommandot finns inte
<markus> nä kanske var dumt
<lilleman72> =
<lilleman72> ?
<markus> network-manager kanske. men vänta
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> jag tar ett bloss
<rizpusher> halloj
<rizpusher> är det någon här som kan hjälpa mig med en sak
<lilleman72> markus då e jag tebax
<rizpusher> can inte boot ubuntu via usb fastnar vid ubunu skärmen med de vita prickarna
<rizpusher> har prövat flera gånger med 2 olika fat32 formaterade usb stickor som jag lagt in iso filen i med det där programet precis som det står att man ska göra
<rizpusher> någon?
<markus> lilleman72: testa med sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<markus> lilleman72: testa med sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<lilleman72> markus inget av dom funkar
<lilleman72> ????
<markus> network-manager kanske inte fanns i din version
<markus> lilleman72: testa med sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart då?
<lilleman72> 10.10 ligger
<lilleman72> den funkade verkar det som
<markus> vad har du för ip o sånt nu då?
<lilleman72> 192.168.0.2
<lilleman72> Bcast 192.168.0.255
<markus> testa pinga 192.168.0.254 och 8.8.8.8 och kolla i resolv.conf
<lilleman72> 192.168.0.254???
<lilleman72> jag har inget sånt i mitt nät
<markus> var det inte det din router hade som ip?
<lilleman72> ne
<lilleman72> 192.168.1.254
<markus> hm...
<markus> vad har du för nätmask?
<lilleman72> 255.255.255.0
<markus> det är fel... :(
<lilleman72> inget händer med ping 192.168.1.254
<lilleman72> 255.255.255.0 är det jag har från BBB
<markus> vad kör du för router, är den felkonfad?
<lilleman72> modemet
<lilleman72> jag har en switch mellan
<lilleman72> annars blir det ett ANTAL sladdar från modemet :P
<lilleman72> kan inte pinga 8.8.8.8
<markus> det ipet du har nu, var det samma som du hade konfat innan?
<markus> eller fick du ett nytt
<lilleman72> fick ett nytt
<markus> testa pinga 192.168.0.1
<markus> finns det en sån?
<lilleman72> det funkar
<markus> vad är det för dator då?
<lilleman72> laptop
<lilleman72> men KABEL i nätverket
<markus> kör den en dhcp-server?
<lilleman72> va?
<markus> testa att plugga ut den :P
<lilleman72> modemet gav laptopen en ip..som jag sen la in manuellt så jag kan konfa modemet med portartan
<markus> la du in ipet manuellt i modemet?
<lilleman72> men det trådlösa närverket är inte på
<lilleman72> nej
<lilleman72> modemet gan laptopen 192.168.1.88
<lilleman72> sen låste jag det ipet till laptoppens MACadress
<markus> jag förstår inte varför du har ip:n på både 192.168.0.X och 192.168.1.X om du har 255.255.255.0 som nätmask
<lilleman72> eftersom min switch ha 0.1
<lilleman72> så här ser mitt nät ut...
<markus> switchar har inge ip-adresser. är det en hemmarouter?
<lilleman72> Modem----192.168.1.254---->switch (normalt är router men är INTE router)---->3 datorer
<lilleman72> om jag kör switchen som router har den 192.168.0.1
<lilleman72> jag nytjar inte WAN porten på routern och då blir det en switch
<markus> men jag tror den kör en dhcp-server och ger dig fel ip. för du får 192.168.0.2 fast du borde få något på 192.168.1.X
<lilleman72> modemet gav laptopen 192.168.1.88
<markus> okej. men laptopen är inte den du kör ubuntu på som vi försöker få internet till?
<lilleman72> jo
<markus> okej... så den har nu 192.168.1.88 det är bra =)
<markus> 22:34 < markus> vad har du för ip o sånt nu då?
<markus> 22:35 < lilleman72> 192.168.0.2
<markus> vad menade du där?
<lilleman72> laptopen har fått 192.168.0.2 efter kommandot du gav mig
<markus> okej då är det dåligt
<lilleman72> m
<markus> för du kör en dhcp-server på switchen skulle jag tro
<lilleman72> den ska inte agera ngt utom att förmedla info...
<lilleman72> modemet sköter resten
<lilleman72> info = trafik
<markus> tror tyvärr inte det är konfat så. det du skulle kunna göra är att koppla kabeln från modemet in till wan-porten på "switchen"
<markus> då får du två st nat routers
<lilleman72> då brakar ALLT annat åt helvete
<markus> ja okej du kan ju konfa manuellt också
<lilleman72> jag har 3 burkar efter swithchen och ena e WWW-server
<markus> bara att sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.123 netmask 255.255.255.0
<markus> sen ändra resolv.conf till 192.168.1.254
<lilleman72> markus hur fick jag tag i den filen?
<markus> sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<lilleman72> nudå?
<markus> oj en sak till
<lilleman72> ?
<markus> sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.254
<lilleman72> ty
<lilleman72> kan jag köra all uppdatering nu?
<markus> testa om du har internet först
<markus> ping 8.8.8.8
<markus> ping www.google.com
<markus> ping 192.168.1.254
<lilleman72> yes
<lilleman72> :D
<markus> kolla så du fått rätt ip genom att skriva "ifconfig"
<markus> fungerar allt?
<lilleman72> kollar
<lilleman72> japp allt ser ut som det ska'
<markus> gött
<markus> problemet är att du har en rouge dhcp-server :P eller dina egna dhcp-server som inte ger dig rätt inställningar
<markus> dhcp = automatisk inställningar för internet
<markus> gissar jag
<lilleman72> jo men modemet sköter allt med ipnummer och portar
<markus> fast om det hade varit så att modemet gör det så hade du fått rätt inställningar. nu tror jag att din switch ger dig felaktiga
<markus> så om du låter modemet sköta allt som stänger av switchens dhcp-funktion så fungerar det nog bättre
<lilleman72> verkar så men nu kan jag köra apt-get.....
<lilleman72> men jag har inte den på i switchen
<markus> se om du kan gå in på 192.168.0.1 (eller ip:t till switchen) och konfigurera om switchen
<lilleman72> men nu funkar apt-get
<markus> säker?
<lilleman72> ja jag körde en update precis
<markus> men varför fick du 192.168.0.2 som ip när du startade om nätverket då?
<lilleman72> inte en aning
<markus> någon måste ju gett dig den ip-adressen
<lilleman72> jag har itne en aning
<markus> tips: öppna en webbläsare och gå till switchens ip och säkerställ att allt med dhcp är av
<lilleman72> har ju ingen
<lilleman72> kommer bara till terminal
<markus> tänkte du kanske hade en annan dator
<lilleman72> ja denna
<lilleman72> :på
<lilleman72> :P
<lilleman72> och denna funkar
<markus> hehe okej. rör inget :P
<markus> det fungerar nu
<lilleman72> hehehe
<markus> men tror eventuellt du måste göra samma procedur nästa gång du startar om ubuntu-datorn
<markus> vet ej
<lilleman72> hoppas jag fan inte :P
<lilleman72> men du
<markus> jao
<lilleman72> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<markus> fungerar?
<lilleman72> vad heter sidan där man klistrar in flera rader?
<lilleman72> http://pastebin.com/hRfF6Hmw
<lilleman72> kolla den
<lilleman72> helt sjukt
<markus> pastie finns också
<markus> 10.04 users
<markus> edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=lts
<markus> Run do-release-upgrade in a terminal
<lilleman72> http://pastebin.com/T5uGKbSq
<markus> iaf tror jag do-release-upgrade är kommandot
<markus> vet inte varför det är så
<lilleman72> ska testa do-release-upgrade
<lilleman72> NU händer det saker
<lilleman72> 200Mb ska hem och packas upp :P
<lilleman72> markus tack
<markus> do-release-upgrade -d
<markus> :)
<lilleman72> vad e -d?
<markus> cyndi lauper :D
<markus> den kollar lite extra om det kommit något nytt
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> då gör vi om den :D
<markus> nej nej
<markus> låt det gå =)
<markus> det fungerar ju
<lilleman72> :D
<markus>   -d, --devel-release   Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is
<markus>                         possible
<markus> det är om du vill gå upp till beta release verkar det som
<lilleman72> ok..
<markus> man kan köra det några dagar före en release gått guld
<lilleman72> men e inte 12.04 den senaste?
<markus> för att impa på kompisarna :P
<markus> jo
<lilleman72> beta?
<markus> fast det kommer säkert snart olika beta av 12.10
<markus> är inte så säker på hur det ser ut
<markus> då kan man köra -d före riktiga 12.10 har släppts
<markus> ifall man vill testa lite betasaker, saker som inte släppts en som är under utveckling
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> NU laddar jag hem 200Mb
<lilleman72> :D
<lilleman72> FORT går det
<lilleman72> hinner fan inte läsa ¨å skärmen
<lilleman72> 30Mb tog inte många sek hahahahaa
<lilleman72> oj redan nerladdat
<lilleman72> nu packar den upp
<einand> lilleman72: vad har du för lina?
<lilleman72> 24/2.5
<lilleman72> jag betalar för 24 men har 25-27
<lilleman72> :P
<lilleman72> einand hurså?
<einand> lilleman72: bara undrar
<einand> lilleman72: är det telia?
<lilleman72> k
<lilleman72> nej fan
<lilleman72> ALDRIG mera telia
<lilleman72> BBB
<einand> själv tycker jag samma sak om bbb, så smaken är olika ;)
<lilleman72> när jag hade telia så hade jag så jävla mkt strul
<einand> iaf, de flesta ADSL stationer är upgraderade till 30MBs
<lilleman72> nej du...inte här
<einand> säker?
<lilleman72> ja
<lilleman72> annars hade jag haft det
<einand> menar 30Mbs
<lilleman72> då hade jag lätt haft 3Mb up
<einand> och det har du ju, du får ju ut 25-27
<lilleman72> min station e INTE utbyggd
<lilleman72> jag tvingade skanova att trycka på MAX i stationen när dom var här..
<lilleman72> annars hade jag bara haft 17-18
<einand> fast det kan ju inte skanova påverka
<lilleman72> jo
<lilleman72> det e deras station
<einand> ok
<lilleman72> eftersom BBB inte har egen lina fram till denna lilla håla mitt i skogen så är det skanova som äger
<lilleman72> hur installerar jag skrivbordsmiljö på 11.04?
<lilleman72> men vafan e detta??? nu funkar inte IP igen????
<lilleman72> JÄVLA SKIT
<lilleman72> nähepp nu blir det natten
<lilleman72> tack markus för all hjälp innan
<markus> lilleman72: du är välkommen
<markus> lilleman72: det är ju för du har felkonfat nätverk :P
<markus> du får helt enkelt se till att din "switch" inte stör
<lilleman72> markus...hur ska jag göra det då?
<markus> skriv http://ip.till.switchen/ i webbläsare
<markus> konfigurera så den inte har dhcp
<markus> alternativt anslut wan-porten till modemet och låt switchen sköta dina ip-nummer
<lilleman72> kommer inte in i den
<markus> men jag gissar lite för jag vet inte exakt hur du har det
<markus> lilleman72: från en dator där du konfigurerat nätverket manuellt?
<lilleman72> jag skrev ju innan hur jag har det
<markus> ja jo men det säger inte allt
<lilleman72> från modemet in i switchen går den INTE via WAN...utan in i port 1
<lilleman72> sen 3 burkar på det
<lilleman72> men skit samma nu
<lilleman72> pallar inte mer nu
<lilleman72> måste sova
<lilleman72> natti
<markus> men att den inte går via wan betyder inte att den inte kör dhcp
<markus> det betyder bara att du inte kommer kunna använda den för att gå till internet
<realubot> Yo!
<markus> realubot: yoyo
<realubot> markus: Hur går det?
<realubot> Jag har problem med att ställa in font-size i Xterm i Openbox. Det vill sig inte riktigt. Dessutom saknar jag Ctrl+Shit+V-funktionen som finns i gnome-terminal.
<markus> realubot: försöker bara förstå lilleman72s nätverk o varför dhcp inte fungerar
<markus> vad gör ctrl-shift-v?
<markus> xterm är väl väldigt basic
<realubot> markus: Klistrar in från urklippshanteraren.
<realubot> x_link: Det borde ju gå att ställa in font-size.
<realubot> markus: Det var till dig och inte till x_link.
<markus> realubot: det gör det säkert men har inte koll
<markus> men det gör väl säkert i nån konf-fil
<spacebug-> realubot: kolla in programmet xsel
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-18
<realubot> spacebug-: Jg har kollat på det men fick ingen riktig ordning på font sizen i.a.f. Jag läste något om att Xterm måste vara kompilerat för att acceptera -fs option. Jag testade att starta Xterm med xterm -fs 20 men det gör ingen skillnad på teckenstorleken.
<realubot> markus: Ctrl+Shift+V klistrar ju in i gnome-terminal. Det är väldigt bra om du ska kopiera och klistra in kommandon i Terminalen.
<einand> urk
<einand> samla reasearch är skoj
<realubot> Nu har jag fått konfigurerat Openbox på min netbook. Det kommer nog bli Ubuntus CLI-version (inte Server-versionen), Xorg och Openbox. Unity åker ut ...
<realubot> Openbox har ju stöd för Keyboard Shortcuts i .config/openbox/rc.xml. Det räcker för att jag ska snabbstarta 5-10 applikationer.
<realubot> einand: Vad samlar du för research?
<einand> realubot: Bakgrundsfakta för en kommande dokumentär
<realubot> einand: Intressant. Vad är det för dokumentär du ska göra?
<einand> realubot: om sprutnarkomaner och heronister
<einand> får se vad som händer, tänkte bara prova på nått nytt
<realubot> einand: Varför ska du göra en sådan dokumentär?
<realubot> einand: Du ska få en länk till en sådan dokumentär som jag tycker var helt ok.
<einand> absolut
<einand> realubot: nja, personen som jag kom i kontakt med har vellat göra det. Så tänkte kan vara skoj att finansiera det.
<realubot> einand: Det här är en klassiker: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNvMHpXKPyU
<realubot> Den har jag inte såg den när jag sökte efter den jag hade i tankarna.
<realubot> einand: Det var den här jag tänkte på: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_XFTvbcl18
<HunterKiller> realubot: den kolla ja på för nån dag sedan :)
<realubot> einand: http://www.vice.com/rule-britannia/rule-britannia-swansea-part-2-of-6--2
 * realubot tittar på Ett anständigt liv.
<realubot> Den har jag hört talas om i många år men aldrig fått tillfälle att se.
<einand> Tjuvarna plockade med sig en batteriladdare värd runt 18 000
<einand> dom måste väl ändå fått en nolla för mycket?
 * einand börjar bli oroväckande förtjust i microsofts officepaket
<Krawlezt> Så det är några vakna, trevligt :)
<realubot> einand: Vad ska din dokumentär tillföra mer än dokumentärerna redan finns?
<einand> realubot: Väcka debatt om sprutinbyte, kanske till och med utdelning av heroin. Då det lyckats enormt bra i danmark
<einand> realubot: min, och min, jag finnansierar den.
<Krawlezt> einand realubot: miniHDMI, vad är detta?
<Krawlezt> PÃ¥ ett grafikkort d.v.s.
<einand> Krawlezt: det är vanlig hdmi fast en mindre port
<einand> Krawlezt: är det för in eller utgång?
<einand> Krawlezt: skillnaden är typ som att det finns usb och miniUSB
<Krawlezt> Det står under gränsnitt på grafikkortet.
<einand> samma data, olika portar
<Krawlezt> Ajdå, låter konstigt. Fungerar en sådan kabel i ett hdmi utag på en skärm?
<realubot> einand: Jaha. Sverige har försökt med sprutbyte och medicinsk förskrivning av droger. Det gick inget vidare. Dom pratar om det i dokumentären Ett förgiftat liv.
<realubot> Men visst. Under rätt förutsättningar så ...
<einand> realubot: japp, såg precis den. Fast det fungerar ju inte på samma sätt som det gör i danmark
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du får nog ha en kabel som har miniHDMI i ena änden och vanlig HDMI i andra, tror jag.
<Krawlezt> Låter väldigt onödigt
<Krawlezt> Funderar på att spara ihop till detta: http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=622733
<Krawlezt> Ska köpa skärmen jag har pratat om snart så kommer behöva ett grafikkor.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag hade valt ett passivt kylt grafikkort för att slipp allt vad fläktar heter.
<realubot> *slippa
<Krawlezt> Fläktar på grafikkort är fint :)
<realubot> Det kanske är svårt att få när man kommer upp i prestanda.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej. Fläktar slits och väsnas.
<realubot> Rörliga delar is NOT the shit.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Påminner dig om att jag har r3 chassit, hör ingenting.
<Krawlezt> Jag gillar fläktar
<einand> Krawlezt: miniHDMI -> normalHDMI adapoter kostar tior
<Krawlezt> einand: Låter lättare att skaffa HDMI uttag på grafikkortet
<einand> Krawlezt: men det är ett hdmi utag, bara lite mindre
<Krawlezt> Diskuterar angående grafikkorts köp på SweClockers: http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/125-geforce/1113473-val-utav-grafikkort/
<einand> vilket troligtvis kommer (är) standard på de kort som kommer
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är inte helt tyst. Det är ljuddämpat.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Aja, jag har absolut ingent emot fläktar.
<realubot> Det är ett chassi och inte en isoleringscell.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, då så.
<Krawlezt> Hör inte ens min dator med tanke på att jag sitter med headset samt har chassit stängt.
<einand> hum.. saknar ett sätt att bara visa olästa mail i gmail
<realubot> Min nästa stationära dator ska i.a.f. vara helt passivt kyld.
<realubot> Nätagg, processor och ev. grafikkort.
 * einand undrar om han någonsin kommer köpa en stationär dator
<Krawlezt> Statinär dator är det bästa, har jag kommit fram till
<einand> jag har ingen nytta av en stationär dator
<Krawlezt> Har man Linux ska man ha laptop
<einand> tyvär inte :(
<einand> linux fungerar dåligt på laptop
<Krawlezt> :(
<Krawlezt> free space: 829.64/927.53 GB (89.4%)
<Krawlezt> Fyller på den bra
<realubot> einand: Du är ofta ute på vift.
<realubot> Det är enklare att ha god ergonomi om man använder en stationär dator.
<einand> realubot: jag säger tvärt om
<Krawlezt> uptime: 2d 3h 12m 31s  –  record: 2d 14h 33m 54s
<einand> med laptop byter man ställning hela tiden, och konstant kan hålla sig ergonomiskt
<einand>  04:11:02 up 149 days,  9:19,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Krawlezt> Juste, realubot och einand jag har haft ett problem med min stationära.
<Krawlezt> Den elkabeln jag fick med är väldigt kort så det var lite jobbigt och när jag sitter vid datorn har jag alltid fötterna på bordet och ibland har jag haft otur och komma åt elkabeln som sitter i datorn :((
<einand> Krawlezt: köp förlägningskabel ;)
<Krawlezt> Well, har nog en hemma.
<einand> jag är grymt irriterad
<einand> råkade slänga in mitt SD kort till kameran i tvättmaskinen
<Krawlezt> Väldigt bra pris om någon är sugen på SSD: http://www.alina.se/Produkt.aspx?r=pl&T2=AGT3-25SAT3-120G
<Krawlezt> OCZ Agility 3 Series SATA III SSD - 120GB för 990kr
<einand> är väl rätt normal pris för 120GB idag
<Krawlezt> Nja, dom ligger runt 1300kr.
<Krawlezt> Ska maila Alina Systems angående sommarjobb/praktik plats.
<realubot> einand: Gick det sönder då? SD-kort ska ju vara ganska tåliga.
<einand> realubot: ja :(
<einand> eller inte, börjat fungera nu
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=885131
<Krawlezt> realubot: Oj, den har blivit billig
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥ja, har mailat Webbhallen samt Alina Systems
<einand> Krawlezt: stockholm?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Den har legat runt 1000 kr några månader: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?pu=885131
<einand> Krawlezt: vad skrev du?
<einand> coolt
<Krawlezt> einand: http://pastebin.com/XfFznWv5
<einand> mina döda fåglar samling är räddad :)
<Krawlezt> Det där skrev jag
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vem betalar busskortet som du behöver för praktiken?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det har jag redan, från skolan ;)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det kanske är mer meningsfullt att praktisera på en webbyrå eller något?
<Krawlezt> Mjo, smart
<realubot> Om du är inne på webbutveckling.
<Krawlezt> Är inte så duktig..
<realubot> Nej, men vi snackar ju praktik i skolan.
<realubot> Inte jobb.
<realubot> Du kan ju koka kaffe och lära dig ett och annat mellan varven. :)
<realubot> Eller så väntar du med det tills du har lärt dig mer då.
<Krawlezt> :)
<Krawlezt> Jag vill ha praktik, men då kan man inte få pengar :(
<Krawlezt> Så därför blir det, jobb?
 * realubot <3 Openbox.
 * einand <3 lightroom
<Markk> <3 VirtualBox
 * einand <3 Markk 
 * Krawlezt <3 Windows
<Krawlezt> propus: Där?
<realubot> Openbox på min netbook idlar på 100 MB.
<realubot> RAM
<Krawlezt> memory usage: 1703/3982 MB (42%)
<einand> http://i.imgur.com/6fQdP.png
<Krawlezt> http://piclair.com/data/9ef0f.jpg
<einand> nästa laptop jag köper skall ha strömkabeln bakom skärmen, inte på sidan
<einand> Krawlezt: är du också sådan där finne
<Krawlezt> einand: Kyllä
<einand> Krawlezt: hur känns det?
<Krawlezt> Jodå, vi vinner Hockey VM :)
<einand> tja, ert lag, inte "vi" så vida du inte är med och spelar
<einand> så rätt term borde vara "Vårt lag vinner Hockey VM"
<Krawlezt> Hehe, "VI" = Finland
<einand> det är det finska laget som vinner, inte finnland, inte du.
<einand> realubot: läste på om mitt sd kort, skall fungera upp till 85grader och är fullständigt vattentätt
<einand> så därför det börja fungera igen
<einand> kanske var fukt kvar på kontakten när jag testa det förut
<einand> http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/memory-cards-hdd-odd/memory-cards-accessories/sd-plus-accessories/MB-SPAGA/EU?subsubtype=sd-plus-accessories
<realubot> einand: Se där
<realubot> einand: Då behöver du inte ta ut det ur fickan när du tvättar kläderna.
<itmannen> Undrar vad denna dag kommer att leverera för trevligt. Eller otrevligt.
<Krawlezt> Förstår inte vad man gör vaken vid denna tid
<itmannen> Morgonstund har guld i mun
<itmannen> Men nu är det lite annat pyssel som gäller.
<Krawlezt> Funderar på att skriva kod, dock är jag för seg
<lilleman72> jag kan inte installera desktopen på 11.04?
<spixx> lilleman72: vad får du för fel
<lilleman72> jag skriver apt-get install natty
<spixx> ehh :S
<spixx> för att gå från 10.04 till 11 är det väll dist-upgrade
<markus> hehe
<markus> lilleman72: fick du inte in 12.04 igår?
<lilleman72> nej
<lilleman72> markus tror du detta hjälper http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<lilleman72> Setting up Second IP address or Virtual IP address in Ubuntu
<lilleman72> måste boota om ubuntu :S
 * lilleman72 hoppas att ip finns kvar
<spixx> :S?
<lilleman72> men nu är nätkortet nere efter omstart
<lilleman72> hur startar jag nätet?
<markus> nere hur?
<lilleman72> den finns inte med när jag kör ifconfig
<markus> ifconfig eth0 up
<spixx> lilleman72: wlan0 eller dylikt
<markus> lilleman72: den länken du skickade verkar bra
<markus> du kan välja mellan auto och statiska inställningar
<lilleman72> ja och jag vill ha statiska
<spixx> alltså har du problem med ett standar nätkort : testa : dhclient eth0 (bör ge dig dhcp) om du vill hårdställa: ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.125 255.255.255.0
<lilleman72> spixx
<lilleman72> ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.125 blir ju fel ip
<lilleman72> jag vill 192.168.1.88
<spixx> Ja då skriver du det :)
<spixx> vill du ha saker mer permanent /etc/network/interfaces och fyll i allt där
<markus> spixx: han får får inställningar från dhcp
<markus> fel ska det stå
<spixx> dåså?
<spixx> fel från dhcp?
<markus> jag gissar på att det är för han använder en hemmarouter som switch
<spixx> markus: det brukar ju vara mer korrekt än annars dock :/
<markus> och en annan box kopplad till switchen (ej wan) som gateway
<markus> hur menar du?
<lilleman72> så här står det i den filen
<lilleman72> auto eth0
<lilleman72> iface eth0 inet static
<lilleman72> address 192.168.1.88
<lilleman72> gateway 192.168.1.254
<lilleman72> netmask 255.255.255.0
<lilleman72> fan måste röka
<lilleman72> dår damp snart
<lilleman72> får*
<spixx> lilleman72: är det en korrekt konfiguration?
<spixx> för om du VILL ha dhcp? så kommer den där att effektivt stoppa dig
<lilleman72> nej jag vill INTE ha dhcp
<spixx> då är det korrekt
<lilleman72> jag har statiskt ip på ALLA datorer
<spixx> MEN ubuntu kör network manager så det kan vara ett problem.
<lilleman72> ok?
<lilleman72> brb röka
<lilleman72> tebax
<coffe> har man manuellt confat   ett interface så låter NM bli det
<lilleman72> inet addr:192.168.1.88 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
<lilleman72> kan inte pinga ens
<lilleman72> men jag kommer åt maskinen från windows
<coffe> jag var inte med från början-.. vad är problemet
<lilleman72> coffe
<lilleman72> jag kunde inte installera 11.10 på maskinen via cd så jag tog 10.04 och la in...men mitt nät vill inte behålla ip som jag satte
<lilleman72> utan den släpper ip...
<lilleman72> markus hjälpte mig men den vill inte behålla
<lilleman72> och nu vill den inte släppa ut mig på nätet
<coffe> har du  ändrat i din interface fil
<lilleman72> ja
<coffe> kollat din ipadress med ifconfig ?
<lilleman72> där stämmer allt
<coffe> säker på att 88 är ledigt ip ?
<lilleman72> ja
<lilleman72> coffe så här blir det när jag kör sudo apt-get update
<lilleman72> http://pastebin.com/qsk6QHR5
<lilleman72> men jag kommer åt den via ssh
<lilleman72> sitter i terminal
<lilleman72> på laptopen asså
<lilleman72> finns det ngn länk så jag kan ladda hem ngn ubuntu-dist och lägga ppå usb och installera därifrån?
<phnom> Är det inte bättre att konfa statiska ipn på routern istället för klienten?
<spixx> lilleman72: vad säger din /etc/resolv.conf :D?
<spixx> lägg till nameserver 8.8.8.8
<lilleman72> jag ska ta installera via usb 12.04
<lilleman72> har dödat laptopen
<spixx> lilleman72: du får din DNS via dhcp, om du ställer statisk IP måste du nog konfa /etc/resolv.conf alt DNS="IP" i interaces
<spixx> *interfaces
<lilleman72> spixx jag la in allt jag skulle
<lilleman72> allt såg bra ut men sen när jag bootar om så tappar den allt igen
<spixx> japp, för du har network manager, du måste ställa in i det grafiska :)
<spixx> går inte annars för den skriver över.
<lilleman72> har inte det grafiska
<spixx> har du networkmanageR?
<lilleman72> va e det?
<lilleman72> jag startar upp den igen
<spixx> din värsta fiende ofta, den hanterar dina connections åt dig och "stjälper" :)
<spixx> @alpha ~ $ /etc/init.d/network-manager status
<spixx> NetworkManager is running.
<spixx> Om den är igång har du autokonfiguration på dina filer (se i resolv.conf) där står det troligen att den är auto-genererad av NM :)
<lilleman72> hur får jag fram infon?
<spixx> Om network manager?
<lilleman72> mm
<spixx> /etc/init.d/network-manager status
<lilleman72> kollar
<spixx> Om du har den igång kan den vara ditt problem
<spixx> http://hardc0l2e.wordpress.com/2010/10/20/ubuntu-10-10-problem-with-static-ip-address-and-network-manager/ en av mina källor :)
<lilleman72> -bash: /etc/init.d/network-manager: No such file or directory
<spixx> :/
<spixx> asså var det ubuntu du körde?
<lilleman72> ja
<spixx> eller kör du ubuntu-server?
<lilleman72> 11.04 e det på den nu men jag har itne det grafiska
<spixx> testa sudo apt-get purge network-manager
<lilleman72> server tror jag
<spixx> Ok
<lilleman72> Building dependency tree
<lilleman72> Reading state information... Done
<lilleman72> Package network-manager is not installed, so not removed
<lilleman72> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<spixx> okej wierd 2k, och din /etc/network/interfaces innehöll static :S
<lilleman72> ja
<lilleman72> kan inte pinga google
<spixx> det enda jag då kan misstänka är att någon fukkat med up/down skriptet
<spixx> lilleman72: hur ser din resolv.conf ut?
<spixx> samt route -n
<spixx> (pastebin)
<lilleman72> http://pastebin.com/y0qiUf0h
<spixx> och din /etc/resolv.conf :D?
<lilleman72> 2 sec
<lilleman72> spixx nameserver 192.168.0.1
<lilleman72> men jag har inte 192.168.0.1
<spixx> lägg till över den nameserver 8.8.8.8
<spixx> testa sedan att pinga google.se
<spixx> för du hade väll nätet 192.168.1.0/24 :D? så din DNS e felaktig
<lilleman72> ska jag starta om nätet?
<spixx> Nope
<spixx> bara o tuta o köra
<lilleman72> :D
<lilleman72> its working
 * spixx like a boss
<lilleman72> :D
<lilleman72> guru :P
<lilleman72> hahhahaha
<spixx> vanlig miss btw, för dhcp skriptet konfar din DHCP åt dig
<lilleman72> nu kör jag apt-get update
<spixx> notera att du i senare versioner kan bli tvungen att lägga till typ: NAMESERVER=IPIPIP i /etc/network/interfaces
<spixx> då /etc/resolv.conf tyldigen har blivit fair game för alla att skriva över.
<lilleman72> så den skriver över
<spixx> Japp
<lilleman72> illa
<spixx> mycket troligt att den blir överskriven
<spixx> w8
<lilleman72> ok¨
<lilleman72> ok
<spixx> dns-nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<spixx> fyller du i interfaces
<spixx> så i ditt fall: skall det vara dns-nameserver 192.168.1.1 <- router ipt samt dns-nameserver 8.8.8.8
<lilleman72> aahh ok
<lilleman72> jag kommer säkert glömma detta...men jag vet var jag hittar dig :P
<spixx> Om du är riktigt cool kan du installera dnsmasq och köra cachad DNS på din dator ;) så kan du få se på underbart snabbt internet :)
<spixx> ;)
<lilleman72> sitter på 24lina men ligger lite över det :P
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> well testa: dig b-landia.net
<lilleman72> spixx jag tog hem program, till win så jag skapar en usbboot på 12.04
<spixx> well testa: dig b-landia.net | grep query time
<lilleman72> vill nog köra in den
<spixx> Ok
<spixx> dig b-landia.net | grep "Query"
<spixx> får 0 msec :)
<lilleman72> hhände nada
<spixx> den sista jag skickade :)
<lilleman72> nope
<lilleman72> men nu dödade jag burken
<spixx> hepp aja strunt samma :) det är överkurs :)
<lilleman72> hehe
<lilleman72> som om jag behöver överkurser i detta hahaha
<lilleman72> hoppas bara min laptop klarar av 12.04
<spixx> ;) som server?
<lilleman72> m
<spixx> eller som Desk?
<lilleman72> serv
<spixx> Ah varför skulle den inte?
<lilleman72> gammal burk :P
<spixx> skulle dock köra debian om jag var du :P
<lilleman72> jag trivs med ubuntu
<spixx> pff jag har en OS imprint på 687 MB med 89MB ram nyttjat
<lilleman72> men jag vill ändå ha destop
<spixx> :(
<spixx> vem vill ha det :P
<lilleman72> jag :P
<lilleman72> jag är ett särfall
<lilleman72> verkar som 12.04 INTE vill boota på min laptop
<andol> spixx: Alltså, mängden diskutrymme/ram har ju betydligt mer med val utav skrivbordsmiljö, etc än Ubuntu vs. Debian.
<spixx> andol: Jo men när jag hör server tänker jag inte desktop :)
<spixx> andol: och ja om du jämför dekstop size är det ingen större skillnad mellan de tu
<andol> spixx: Väl ingen skillnad på serversidan heller i sådant fall? Bortsett då möjligtvis från olika defaultval, man det är ju ändå inställningsbart.
<spixx> En Centos och Debian skiljer sig med flera 100MB när du kör standard installationen gentemot Ubuntu server
<andol> spixx: I sådant fall är det väl bara att göra en mer anpassad installation, och köra med annan prio-nivå på installern?
<spixx> andol: Jo men här har vi en skillnad, Centos och debian kommer inte med massor av preinstall, något jag alltid undviker, så oavsett hur ni vänder på det är en installation med debian/Centos mindre men då kräver det mer att du vet vad som behövs för att göra saker dvs mer knowhow från "min" sida
<andol> spixx: Alltså, jag kan tänka mig flera anledning att antingen välja Debian eller Ubuntu som en serverinstall, men själva installationsstorleken känns som en nonsesnfaktor i sammanhanget.
<spixx> andol: Jodå, helt klart.
<spixx> men sen sitter du med ett bloatsystem också
<spixx> och då kan man lika gärna rullar windows 2008 server
<spixx> så att jämföre imprint på installation tycker jag är en viktig mätfaktor.
<spixx> men vi behöver inte ta detta flamewar nu :)
<andol> spixx: 1) Ifall man har knowhow, som du påstår dig ha, vad spelar du default-valen för roll? Rimligen, och särskillt ifall du vill ha något minimalt, så gör du ändå en mer anpassad installation? 2) Fast om vi nu ändå ska prata defaultval, så är det väl värt att nämna att Debian drar igång en Exim såväl som grundläggande NFS som default.
<markus> lilleman72: det vi gjorde igår var att sätta ip, nätmask, gateway och dns
<markus> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.88
<lilleman72> markus ja men sen körde jag update och då fuckade det ur
<markus> ja men du måste göra det varje gång du startar datorn :P
<markus> eller följa dom instruktionerna du hittade själv
<lilleman72> behövde inte det nu på morgonen
<lilleman72> efter jag bootade om den
<markus> fungerade?
<lilleman72> bara efter updateringen
<markus> cool
<spixx> andol: Jo, men alla os (till och med openbsd tror jag) kommer med en mail-funktion. Om du har en imprint som är större är det ett tecken på dålig optimering oavsett. Ubuntu server är inget fel på men jag har svårt att se varför du anser att imprint INTE skulle vara en bra mätpunkt?
<andol> spixx: Varför är en större imprimnt per automatik dåligt? Givet en tillräckligt låg impriment så har du ju i princip ett oanvändbart system, varpå det snarare handlar om att hitta vad som är ett lagom förval som slår rätt balans för flest antal användare. Har du särskild behov är det ju som sagt inga problem att själva anpassa åt ena eller andra hållet.
<spixx> andol: så en webserver med, php, apache är helt okej att grundOS ligger på 3 GB?!
<spixx> aja bbl
<andol> spixx: Ja, för en defaultinstallation utav Ubuntu Server är på 3GB? Uppenbarligen finns det en gräns där tillräckligt stor imprint är intressant att titta på, men tidigare beskriv du skillnaden som 100MB.
<markus> 3GB install är väl inget större problem på en vanlig data. men det är tråkigt om den bara växer utan anledning
<einand> finns ju slitz som är en komplett installatino på 45Mb
<einand> eller slimz
<einand> heter den
<markus> vad menar du med komplett?
<markus> du kan ju köra busybox och ls på mindre än så
<Swedish> Hej!
<Swedish> Hjälper någon mig?
<Kimmen> Det beror nog på vad du har för problem, jag hjälper dig inte med att gömma en kropp eller diverse övriga olagligheter
<andol> Kimmen: Notera även att han försvann offline sisådär en minut efter det att han ställt sin fråga.
<andol> s/han/hen/
<Kimmen> där ser man, måste ha varit viktigt alltså
<ttiicc> hej jag har nu en laptop med windows 7, tänkte installera lubuntu vid sidan av windows så att man kan bota det operativ man vill! Vet att man vid installation av ubuntu kan välja detta undrar ifall samma sak gäller för lubuntu installationen?
<itmannen> ttiicc: Men kubuntu är det så. Och jag skulle bli förvånad om det är lika med lubuntu
<ttiicc> jag har varit och frågat i lubuntu kanalen, de tverkar som att det är samma installation som används där som i den vanliga ubuntu distron
<kent_> men gaaahhh, picasa finns inte till ubuntun 12.04  suck.
<spixx> Denna: http://open.spotify.com/track/2aBfZIvgTOtZRQYloa0O4H på hög volym samt skriva dokumentation == Woho!
<kent_> skulle gärna lyssna men idag verkar spotift CPa sig rejält. kraschar hela tiden, haha
<UkuleleSolen> God dag i stugan!
<Philip5> goddagens
<UkuleleSolen> är du duktig på utdelande av skrivare? :)
<Philip5> det vet jag inte
<UkuleleSolen> Vid min senaste installation av "huvud-datorn" har detta utdelande gått smärtfritt. men nu bara krånglar det
<Philip5> jag kör med en nätverksskrivare
<hexabit> clear
<UkuleleSolen> I bästa fall kommer jag så långt att en annan dator i nätverket hittar skrivaren, men för att använda den krävs användarnamn o lösenord, som jag inte kan komma på vad det ska vara
<hexabit> oops :)
<Philip5> hexabit, kunde varit värre att du skrivit lösen ;)
<Kimmen> UkuleleSolen: säkerligen ett användarnamn+lösenord som finns lokalt på den maskin där du delar ut skrivaren
<hexabit> Philip5: hehehe ja det vore inte bra :)
<UkuleleSolen> Kimmen: Ja, det är ju det man omedelbart tänker. Men så enkelt är det tydligen inte
<UkuleleSolen> Installerar jag den via SMB via en annan dator får jag nu läsa "Det inträffade ett fel vid CUPS-operationen "client-error-not-possible"."
<Kimmen> UkuleleSolen: har du nödvändiga smb paket installerade? har tyvärr inte hållit på nåt alls med skrivare i linux så är osäker på vad som kan strula
<UkuleleSolen> Kimmen: Jag år också dålig på detta. Tidigare har det bara funkat. Tänkte du på paket i värddatorn eller klientdatorerna
<UkuleleSolen> ?
<Kimmen> både och
<Kimmen> klientdatorerna bör ju bara behöva smbclient, värddatorn smbd (samba)
<UkuleleSolen> Hm... Tycker jag redan har det. Men det är klart att det inte skadar med en liten titt
<gholen> NÃ¥gon vaken?
<UkuleleSolen> Kuckelikuu
<gholen> vad gör folk?
<UkuleleSolen> Klurar på skrivar-delningar
<Haffe> Äter lunch.
<UkuleleSolen> och virkar
<Kimmen> UkuleleSolen: jag är inte insatt i hur cups funkar men verkar ju gå att dela en skrivare via samba och/eller via cups, vilket av dom kör du?
 * gholen sitter och dissar reklam med folk
<Haffe> Jag funderar på facebook.
<Haffe> Varför har jag egentligen ett facebookkonto?
<UkuleleSolen> Kimmen: Ärligt talat så är jag osäker. På klienten jag sitter vid nu ser det ut som att det bar samba som användes
<Kimmen> trodde själv har du testat nån generic driver till skrivaren? kanske är drivaren som gör att det inte funkar som det ska
<Kimmen> -trodde själv
<UkuleleSolen> Nu skriver jag ut som bara den :D Det avgörande var lite trixande och sedan en omstart av värddatorn
<Kimmen> gött =)
<UkuleleSolen> :)
<UkuleleSolen> Då löste det sig. Nästa sak jag funderar på är fjärrkontrollen till min eeeBox, min HTPC. Jag har aldrig fått fjärren att lira med den. Enligt nån här funkade det utmärkt
<Philip5> UkuleleSolen, om den använder infrarött så lär du få kolla hur du konfar lirc
<UkuleleSolen> Philip5: Ja, det är en infraröd historia. lirc blir jag inte klok på. Tycker jag har provat samtliga inställningar
<Kimmen> UkuleleSolen: det lär finnas gott om guider på diverse forum om hur man får den att funka, kika in på xbmc forumet
<Kimmen> mycket beror ju på hur själva mottagaren beter sig
<UkuleleSolen> Kimmen: Dessa guider har jag också följt. Ingen av dom funkar. vet att det är nån som hänger här inne som har en exakt lika burk som mig o som fick det att funka första dan
<Kimmen> lägg upp output från lsusb på pastebin ex.
<UkuleleSolen> Jag skulle kunna tänka mig att köpa en ny fjärr o en usb-motttagare, bara jag vet att det skulle funka då
<Kimmen> tror tyvärr att de flesta fjärrkontroller är mer eller mindre meckiga att få att funka bra i linux
<Kimmen> det finns några modeller som "de viktiga" knapparna funkar out-of-the-box
<UkuleleSolen> Kimmen: Det är en annan dator, men vänta en stund
<UkuleleSolen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/994001/
<Kimmen> får du fram nåt om du kör: "cat /proc/bus/input/devices | egrep 'ir|IR|Ir'" ?
<UkuleleSolen> ska kolla
<kent_> ngn som är en guru på kalkylprogram  (använder openoffice,)?
<Philip5> kent_, tror det är bättre att du frågar en konkret fråga
<UkuleleSolen> N: Name="ITE8713 CIR transceiver"
<UkuleleSolen> S: Sysfs=/devices/virtual/rc/rc0/input5
<UkuleleSolen> N: Name="MCE IR Keyboard/Mouse (ite-cir)"
<UkuleleSolen> S: Sysfs=/devices/virtual/input/input6
<kent_> Philip5, är det möjligt att i en vanlig ruta ha båda data och text?  Dvs, Ett par ord samt en uträkning? Jag vill inte ha texten i rutan intill om jag inte måste.
<Philip5> inte så vitt jag vet
<kent_> Philip5, det var nog en dum fråga, jag designar om bladet istället.. :)
<Philip5> det går nog inte i något sådant program
<Philip5> sedan trodde folk knappt körde med openoffice längre utan körde LibreOffice :)
<Kimmen> UkuleleSolen: här är en forumtråd där en användare fått IR att funka: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1609423
<kent_> Philip5, jag hänger inte med i namn-svängarna, givetvis är det libreoffice
<Kimmen> guiden gäller din IR receiver
<UkuleleSolen> ska kolla upp den
<UkuleleSolen> Nop, den guiden funkade inte :)
<Kimmen> typiskt =/
<markus> varför försvinner alla så snabbt efter dom frågat
<markus> man hinner ju inte svara
<morten771> halloj
<morten771> finns det nån cache på dns uppslag i ubuntu? och kan man öka hur länge den spar dem?
<Kimmen> morten771: by default så har du ingen cache på dns uppslag i ubuntu
<gholen> Så, räddat en kompis dator.
<gholen> Visserlien INTE med Arch, men i alla fall :)
<Ezim> hmm nice nya kdenlive är översatt till svenska
<morten771> Kimmen: aha, går det att fixa med att installera nått paket?
<speedxco1e> En iostat, noob fråga. När man kör bara iostat. Visar den då antalet block skrivna sen senaste reboot, eller totalt?
<speedxco1e> totalt, sen systeminstallation.
<delhage> sen reboot
<speedxco1e> delhage: tackar =)
<speedxco1e> kollade write endurance på intel ssd. Jag förbrukar c:a 1TB/år. vilket betyder att jag borde äta igenom en Intel 320 ssd på 10år. Kan det stämma?
<speedxco1e> Den har 10TB som write endurance enligt intels spec.
<blippe> swecarp: /quit
<blippe> yay!
<swecarp> Philip5,  kena
<kent_> speedxco1e,   låter som rätt ok livslängd väl?  tio år är väldigt lång tid :)
<kent_> ssd är snabbare än vanlig intern hårddisk va?
<Philip5> kent_, de brukar det vara
<kent_> kanske vore något..  är trött på hur min hårddisk låter när den laddar,
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5,  tackar
<Philip5> swecarp, pysslar du med då?
<swecarp> inget speciellt kollar vad som hänt och du ingen mer hocky ???
<itmannen> Middagstuppluren avklarad. Nu är det bara resten kvar.
<swecarp> man kanske skulle göra ett race med översättning
<itmannen> Något måste vara fel. Jag har till idag bara behövt skicka 1 buggrapport från prealpha av 12.10
<swecarp> va är den inte stabil
<itmannen> swecarp:  Det är väl tvärtom iom uteblivna error
<swecarp> ja det blir det ju
<swecarp> Philip5,  vad gör du då
<itmannen> Och hur stabil brukar en prealpha vara ?
<swecarp> inte speciellt men det kanske har sina förklaringar att det inte är mycket so skall göras bara lite tveakning
<itmannen> swecarp:  Tiden får utvisa. Jag kör den just nu i Oracle VB. Men funderar på att göra en skarp install
<swecarp> itmannen,  du är en tuffing
<itmannen> swecarp:  Inte det minsta. Jag har GSG principen :)
<swecarp> GSG ?
<itmannen> GÃ¥r det SÃ¥ GÃ¥r det
<swecarp> kolla detta klipp ww.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=fvwp&v=S6_gUS8ByXA
<itmannen> Hm. Undrar när jag blev smygfilmad?
<EAG> nån som vet varför en del av ena skrivbordet går över på den sekundära skärmen om man har dubbla skärmar i gnome?
<morten771> va? låter konstigt. har man virtuella skrivbord vill man ju byta båda skärmarna när man växlar skrivbord ju
<morten771> eller alla tre för folk som lyxar till det med en skärm på vardera sidan om huvudskärmen
<markus> Värderingen motsvarar också två Hennes & Mauritz och nästan fyra Ericsson.
<markus> Om jag jämför med hur mycket pengar jag spenderar på facebook och HM så vinner HM
<rensvind_> om det är fb ni diskuterar, så är priset på aktien i relation till vad de har i intäkter nästan skrämmande väl?
<markus> 100 gånger förra årets vinst
<markus> google är värt 16 gånger förra årets vinst
<_Trullo> va kostar en fb aktie?
<_Trullo> 40 dollar
<markus> hur mycket är en användare värd?
<markus> 1000kr?
<markus> 1kr?
<markus> 100kr?
<_Trullo> 900 miljoner användare säger dom att dom har
<_Trullo> sen hur många som aktivt använder sitt konto varje dag vet jag ej
<defektz> goddagens
<defektz> god kväll menar jag
<defektz> till alla utom sopan
<swecarp> gokvöll defektz
<defektz> :D
<defektz> swecarp: halloj
<defektz> vad händer?
<swecarp> inte mycke
<defektz> samma här
<defektz> har kollat alla avsnitt med the killing nu.
<defektz> så nu vet jag inte vad det finns att göra :)
<defektz> kan du rekommendera någon bra serie?
<swecarp> crimenal minds på 5an kl 9
<defektz> mjaaa
<defektz> ja kanske
<defektz> sträck-kollar gärna serier. :)
<Haffe> The Wire.
<defektz> det e en del säsonger med kriminal minds
<defektz> Haffe: ja där sa du något, den har jag ju faktiskt börjat se redan.
<defektz> har första och andra säsongen
<Haffe> Dark Shadows.
<defektz> genre?
<defektz> samma typ?
<Haffe> Det är en såpopera.
<Haffe> Den har hållt på sedan 50-talet.
<itmannen> Hem till gården
<defektz> ok, det verkar finnas en film vid det namnet oxå
<swecarp> hem till byn
<defektz> swecarp: doktorn kan komma
<defektz> :D
<defektz> glamour
<Haffe> Allvarligt dock.
<Haffe> Har du sett Torchwood?
<defektz> nopes
<Haffe> Det är en rätt bra serie.
<defektz> ska testa den
<defektz> har piloten på gång
<swecarp> Philip5,  är du här
<itmannen> Letar efter tändstickor att sätta i ögonlocken. Så jag kan se filmen 21:30
<Haffe> Ifall du lägger dig och sover middag nu.
<Philip5> swecarp, jodå, fixar lite bara
<swecarp> ok jag hittade lite info om det jag sökte om kompilering
<itmannen> swecarp:  Hanterar digikam raw ?
<swecarp> du kan kolla på raw filer i digicam
<Philip5> ja
<itmannen> swecarp:  Kan man redigera också. Och sen spara i annat format
<Philip5> ja man kan redigera också även om det inte är digikams styrka
<itmannen> Ok. Då kanske raw-studio är bättre
<Philip5> eller darktable
<Philip5> fast bäst på linux är aftershot pro men det är varken open source eller gratis
<itmannen> Synd
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> corel som gör det... eller de köpte upp vad som tidigare hette bibble och utvecklade det vidare
<itmannen> Jag har sett att det finns en testversion att ladda hem
<swecarp> Philip5,  finns det något program man kan använda för kompilering skulle vilja se hur det serut och vad parametrarna är bara för skojskull kanske ger mig på det senare
<defektz> corel draw.. vad va det nu igen.
<defektz> program ifrån stenåldern...
<swecarp> nu skall jag kolla på tv en stund vi hörs
<Philip5> swecarp, vad ville du då?
<swecarp> tebacks frugan spelar in det
<Philip5> swecarp, var det om kompileringen som du ändå hittade?
<swecarp> Philip5,  finns det något gui program för kompilering
<swecarp> lite gammalt du skrivit
<Philip5> inget universellt sådant
<swecarp> fattade bara häften av vad du skrev
<swecarp> ok
<Philip5> finns flera olika sätt som saker kompileras på beroende hur utvecklarna valt att använda för verktyg
<swecarp> ok
<Philip5> vad skrev jag?
<swecarp> et ögonblick
<swecarp> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=41154
<Philip5> aha det där gamla
<swecarp> bafylle mat på g uppvärmd piza från igår
<HakanS_> swecarp: Varför vill du ha ett gui för att kompilera?
<itmannen> swecarp:  Uppvärmd gammal pizza. uurk
<Nafallo> brukar vara godare att inte varma :-)
<swecarp> HakanS,  kommer inte överens med terminalen
<swecarp> nä här är det dött
<swecarp> dax för en prommenad med hundarna
<swecarp> itmannen,
<itmannen> Närvarande tillfälligt
<swecarp> ok pvt
<itmannen> Ok
<HakanS> itmannen: Skulle inte du titta på film?
<itmannen> HakanS:  Jag gör det samtidigt men en laptop i knät. Hoppas det inte gör något
<swecarp> itmannen,  du är förlåten vilken filnm är det
<HakanS> itmannen: Nej då, det gör inget. Verkar bara lite udda. Databeroende kanske?
<itmannen> swecarp: Edge of darkness på SVT1
<swecarp> ok
<itmannen> HakanS:  nä men det ena behöver inte förta det andra. Kallas simultanförmåga
<HakanS> itmannen: Allvarligt talat. Du är i farozonen.
<itmannen> HakanS:  Hm. vaddå farozonen.
<HakanS> itmannen: Datorberoende.
<itmannen> HakanS:  Alla som sitter på irc nästan hela dagarna är väl databeronde. Hur skulle det annars få connection
<HakanS> itmannen: Inte alla. Men det finns nog några som är det.
<markus> beroende behöver inte var dåligt
<markus> t.ex. heroin
<itmannen> HakanS:  Är inte alla beroende av någon sorts dator för att ansluta till irc ? Så neligt dig sä är det många som inte behöver internet för detta ?
<markus> de som är beroende kan dö ifall de inte får mer heroin. om de inte varit beroende hade de kanske bara dött
<markus> poff
<swecarp> godnatt alla
<itmannen> Nog är det mysko att vi har en teamleader som klankar ned på medlemmar som enligt han är för mycket på irc. Tur det är val snart
<itmannen> Må Gud förbjude att han blir återvald
<HakanS> itmannen: Jag klankar inte ner på någon. Jag säger bara att du är i farozonen att bli datorberoende när du sitter med datorn i knär när du tittar på en film.
<HakanS> *knät
<itmannen> HakanS:  Och du som teamleder bestämmer vad jag  jag ska göra och inte med mitt liv?
<HakanS> itmannen: Nej.
<HakanS> itmannen: Jag ger dig bara ett råd, som medmänniska.
<itmannen> HakanS:  Så då fortsätter jag att sitta men en laptop i mitt knä framför en TV. Då filmer är inget för mig. Men min hustru vill se på film. Ber om ursäkt för detta
<ePax> * 2 * * * killall -9 spotify
<ePax> * 2 * * * killall -9 firefox
<itmannen> Nä nu måste en åälder man göra kväll
<ePax> Fick skriva det i crontab eftersom sambon verkar inte veta var X (stäng) knappen sitter på media burken.
<ePax> Kan man skriva på något sätt meddelande med så att det kommer upp på desktopen?
<morten771> ett kommandorads kommando som ger en gui dialogruta... tjae det borde väl finnas tycker jag...
<Unk1> Hur får man 'cmus' mediaspelaren att spela alla låtar i browser fönstret? Låt efter låt?
<Unk1> Måste man lägga till låt för låt med 'y'?
<spacebug-> ePax: notify-send 'Stäng av datorn !'
<spacebug-> kan även slänga med en icon med -i /path/to/icon
<spacebug-> tex: notify-send -i /usr/share/icons/gnome/48x48/actions/gnome-shutdown.png 'Stäng av datorn !'
<Ezim> hej kanalen
<Philip5> Ezim, har du slängt ut alla dina gäster nu?
<Ezim> Philip5, :) hon sover.
<Ezim> Philip5, tagit titt på nya kdenlive?
<Philip5> ja tittat
<ePax> spacebug-, funkar det?
<ePax> :D ska testa
<Philip5> ska samtidigt uppdatera lite andra paket som kdenlive använder sig av och sedan har jag gjort annat istället
<ePax> spacebug-, funkar inte :S
<nikihr> ePax, drog du från fejjan utan att säga hejdå
<nikihr> dålig stil ;)
<Ezim> Philip5, fått igång stationära?
<Philip5> japp
<ePax> hahaha
<ePax> nikihr, nej då jag är fortfarande där :D
<Philip5> i helgen som var och så körde jag in kubuntu 12.04 :)
<Ezim> Philip5, nice nice. själv har man varit med sin gäst och vänner.
<Ezim> ätit mat ute och gått på bio etc
<Philip5> vart var du och åt ute?
<Ezim> Philip5, värdelös libanesisk rest.
<Philip5> ajdå
<Philip5> vet du om libanensen öppnat i svava än?
<Philip5> står att det ska öppna en där men verkar ta tid
<Ezim> Philip5, vet ej faktiskt.
<Ezim> Philip5, någon dag får vi luncha :).
<Philip5> vart ligger den du var på?
<Ezim> Philip5, g-sunda
<Philip5> aha
 * Ezim funderar på dra ner digikam paketen från Philip5. orkar ej lägga upp hans repo dock :P.
<Ezim> Philip5, har du förslag på bra rest.?
<Philip5> beror på vad man är sugen på tycker jag
<Philip5> fast nu är jag sugen på att hoppa i sängen
<Ezim> Philip5, sovgott
<Philip5> lovar
<Philip5> ciao boys
<Ezim> lovar vad :)?
<realubot> Yo!
<x_link> Ezim: Han menade nog att han lovar att sova gott =)
<Ezim> x_link, :) ok.
<x_link> =)
 * x_link såg The Dictator idag.
<Ezim> ne nu ska jag göra samma sak... lägga mig
<x_link> God natt med dig
<Ezim> x_link, :) såg den också idag. riktigt skoj var det.
<x_link> Ja =)
<Ezim> 1 av de bättre filmerna/humor på ett väldigt bra tag
 * realubot ska kolla på Dom kallar oss mods från 1969.
<Ezim> realubot, :) du har nog precis vaknat. du lär hålla stämningen uppe tillsammans med x_link, einand, itmannen och spacebug-.
<realubot> Ezim: Så itmannen är vaken? Jag trodde inte han fick vara uppe så här sent för frugan.
<Ezim> realubot, :) jag gissade. han kanske sover. (hoppas).
<Ezim> ne nu ska jag räkna får/getter :).
 * Ezim bye channel 
<x_link> God natt
<realubot> x_link: Så du är här i natt. Det var inte i går.
<realubot> *igår
<realubot> *i går
<realubot> *igor
<einand> jag kom precis hem
<realubot> einand: Var har du varit?
<realubot> Ute på krogen och raggat lammkött?
<einand> realubot: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150817664737997.406552.583277996&type=1
<realubot> einand: Jag har inte Facebook.
<realubot> "This content is currently unavailable"
<einand> realubot: skall vara tillgänligt vänta lite
<einand> Want to share your album? You can give friends or relatives this link:
<einand> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150817664737997.406552.583277996&type=1&l=929119460b
<einand> prova den länken
<einand> högre upplösning http://imgur.com/a/Autzv#0
<realubot> einand: Jaha ja. Eldslukare.
<maxjesy> jaha
<ePax> what happend :D
<maxjesy>  ePax (~ePax@unaffiliated/epax) Quit (Disconnected by services)
<ePax> det var nog jag :D
<ePax> tack maxjesy
<maxjesy> vässåguu döö!
<spacebug-> einand: vem är killen i röd/svart? http://imgur.com/a/Autzv#12
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-19
<phnom> Morrn
 * Haffe snor phnoms dator.
 * Haffe nynar på 'You've been hit by, you've been struck by a smooth criminal'.
<phnom> :O
 * phnom plockar fram nästa dator
<Haffe> :)
<Haffe> Ny dator skulle vara trevligt.
<Haffe> Det blir till att börja spara tror jag.
<lilleman72> finns det ngt commando så man kan kolla HDD?
<lilleman72> eller reparera sektorer
<_Trullo> reparera har man väl aldrig kunnat göra
<lilleman72> _Trullo efter jag körde -do-upgrade eller vad kommandot nu var så kommer det en MASSA felmess
<lilleman72> ngt om unmountet hinner jag läsa...sen far det förbi som en skollat get
<_Trullo> finns loggar
<lilleman72> hur hittar jag dom när jag inte kommer åt disken?
<HakanS> lilleman72: Startar systemet upp?
<lilleman72> nej
<lilleman72> det är när jag startar efter Grub
<lilleman72> Errors were found while checking the disk drive for / ........Press F to attemt to fix the error, I to ignore, S to skip mounting, or M for manual recovery......mountall:fsck / [317] terminated with status 4...mountall: Filesystem has errors: /
<lilleman72> provar att köra en rescue från skivan
<einand> spacebug-: han heter Dante Granath
<itmannen> Dagens planeringar=noll
<itmannen> Hm. Eller ?
<itmannen> Tror faktiskt jag ska install en skarp pre alpha av 12.10. Och inte som nu, fegköra i oracle vb
<gholen> Morrn :)
<gholen> Hund: Arch för din del med?
<Hund> gholen, Det var läääänge sedan. :P
<gholen> Hund: Jo, jag vet. Men jag lömde vad som fick dig att byta :P
<gholen> *glömde
<Hund> gholen, Jag tyckte Ubuntu blev lite tråkigt och Arch verkade spännande.
<gholen> Hund: Jag tyckte ubuntu blev för "mycket" och att det ville göra allt för mig, plus att gnome blev bara fel hela hela tiden. Så arch och nu lära sig awesome :)
<Hund> gholen, True. Jag gillade dock GNOME 2, men när trean kom ut så bytte jag till WMFS. Det bara fungerar och man slipper pilla en massa. :P
<Hund> Nu skulle jag aldrig kunna använda något annat än tiling.
<gholen> wmfs?
<Hund> gholen, Inte hört talas om wmfs?
<gholen> Jo, men hade glömt bort det. Det ser ut att vara bra =)
<Hund> gholen, Fast om du vill veta en hemlis sitter jag i Windows nu. ;) Jag måste tyvärr ha Windows pga MW3.
<gholen> Ska kolla mer på det tror jag. Jag ill ha tiling, men jag vill ha widgets I det som hela tiden visar mitt alfakort, mitt batteri, och VI
<gholen> Jag måste ha windows på grund av att jag hela tiden fotograferar.
<gholen> Fast bara på min stationära
<Hund> gholen, Det ska gå med WMFS 2 vill jag minnas. Jag sitter med en äldre version, orkar inte konfa om allting igen.
<Hund> gholen, Ah
<gholen> bbl
<Hund> gholen, Med +1000 timmar speltid med MW3 har det blivit en del Windows. :P
<swecarp> något för den händige http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cxHMzhcsWuo
<gholen> Hund: drar ner det via aur nu =)
<Hund> gholen, glhf !:D
<gholen> några tips på vägen?
<Haffe> swecarp: Jag har ett mac pro chassi liggande.
<Haffe> Fast jag skulle hellre stoppa in en dator i det.
<swecarp> Haffe,  ja det kanske är en bättre lösning
<Haffe> Eller förlåt.
<Haffe> Jag har en power mac g5.-
<Haffe> Generationen innan mac pro.
<Hund> gholen, Njae, inte direkt. Det är så enkelt ändå.
<gholen> sant. Jobbiga är dock att redigera på en så liten maskin, så det tar jag när jag kommer hem via SSH :)
 * realubot <3 even more ...
<realubot> ÄSch.
 * realubot <3 Openbox even more ...
<realubot> Bye, bye Unity.
<realubot> Så underbart att inte ha någon fönsterdekor på fönstren i min netbook. :)
<phnom> i3.
<Barre> rxvt-unicode <3
<phnom> Barre: Agreed, fast det är ingen fönsterhanterare :P
<Barre> who needs a fönsterhanterare... grafik är bara en fluga ;P
<Haffe> Ursäkta.
<amelia> Barre for president!
<Haffe> Är ni en fisk?
<Barre> amelia: hahahahaha... sådär ja... så skall det låta!
<Haffe> Har ni tänkt på att det är lördag eftermiddag?
<amelia> Haffe: ja?
<Haffe> amelia: Hur får det dig att känna dig?
<amelia> Haffe: tja, inget speciellt just för att det är lördag eftermiddag..
<niklaswe> amelia: fortfarande på birdie?
<amelia> niklaswe: japp
<niklaswe> sitter du bland crew eller på läktaren?
<amelia> niklaswe: jag sitter med bahnhof
<Barre> berdie?
<Barre> /be/bi/
<amelia> Barre: LAN-party i uppsala
<Barre> amelia: su uppfräshande nördigt..
<Barre> s/u/Ã¥/
<amelia> Barre: uppfräshande är nog väldigt fel ord.
<Barre> vaffö? bara för att dusch, deo och tandborste är sekundärt så kan det väl vara mentalt uppfräshande ;P
<amelia> Barre: nostalgiskt är nog mer rätt ord.
<amelia> Barre: men jag är bara här över dagen. kom vid 14 och drar hem inatt.
<Barre> amelia: ok... sköj... själv sitter jag i skuggan och kyler ner mig med en kall pilsner, näst sista eftermiddagen innan hemfärd
<realubot> Jag hoppas att ni är medvetna om att ni utgör ett socialt tryck?
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/lagen-avskracker-inte-fildelare_7213277.svd
<realubot> "Enligt forskarna förekommer det ett socialt tryck kring de flesta kriminella handlingar, både när det gäller grova och mildare brott. Att ungdomarna inte känner något tryck att rätta sig efter lagen i det här fallet är unikt, enligt Måns Svensson."
<amelia> Barre: ojoj, då kommer du ju hem snart igen.
<realubot> Ungdomarna bryr sig inte om att fildelning är ett brott och inte om vad omgivningen tycker om fildelning heller.
<Barre> mmmm
<realubot> HakanS: Om jag säger Openbox. Vad säger du då?
<itmannen> Något är på tok med ubuntus servrar för nedladdning tydligen :(
<realubot> itmannen: Använd torrent.
<itmannen> realubot:  Finns inga torrent för 12.10
<realubot> itmannen: Jaha. 12.10.
<realubot> Du är så modern itmannen.
<itmannen> realubot:  Nja. Men vetgirig
<itmannen> realubot:  Jag ska install en skarp pre alpha. Och inte som nu fegköra i Oracle VB
<itmannen> Men nedladdingen ligger just nu på 7,5 Kb !
<itmannen> Jag vill nämligen ha en 64 bitars. I oracle vb så har jag en i386
<realubot> Aha.
<itmannen> Men tids nog
<itmannen> Nu vankas det mat. Ock sen en tupplur.
<realubot> Vad är skillnaden mellan chromium-browser auto mode och chromium-browser manual mode
<realubot> När jag skriver in sökvägen till ett tema i Openbox rc.xml så ändras inte GTK. Varför?
<Haffe> Är det någon action här?
<dfxz> realubot: hur menar du?
<dfxz> realubot: openbox teman är inte för gtk.
<realubot> dfxz: Men Openbox använder ju GTK?
<realubot> dfxz: Firefox m.m. använder ju det?
<realubot> dfxz: Om jag byter tema i Openbox med ObConf eller lxappearance eller i rc.xml så ändras ju utseendet på knappar, scrollbar m.m.
<dfxz> gtk tema och openbox tema är inte samma sak
<rensvind_> realubot, först skriver du att det inte ändras, och sen att det faktiskt ändras om du ändrar i rc.xml.  Menar du att bara vissa saker följer temat i rc.xml? Då är det ju inte samma sak,  då får du ju ändra tema för gtk+ manuellt också?
<dfxz> lxappearence ändrar gtk2 tema. obconf openbox tema.
 * itmannen tittar på Mr Bean på TV och vill inte bli störd med svåra frågor
<swecarp> itmannen,  gokväll i tv soffan
<itmannen> swecarp:  Tyst. Jag får inte titta på film och vara på nätet samtidigt vet du väl :)
<swecarp> ansiktsboken avslöjade dig
<itmannen> swecarp:  :D
<swecarp> itmannen,  vad är det för kamera du har
<itmannen> swecarp:  Det är en Canon 300 D
<swecarp> om jag kommer ihåg så är filformatet på raw filer på den cr2 skakolla du hadde ett litet problem såg jag
<realubot> rensvind_: Jag menar att jag vara kan välja mellan standard-gtk som Clearlooks, Inustrial m.m. och att det gtk som hör till temat inte används.
<realubot> Om Clearlooks och Industrial är gtk.
<itmannen> swecarp:  Aha. Ok
<realubot> *bara
<realubot> dfxz: rensvind_ Ok. Jag tror jag förstår hur det fungerar nu.
<itmannen> Nu är det nog för idag. Adjö kanalen
<realubot> Fegis.
 * realubot gör mun-mot-nun-metiden på kanalen.
<realubot> *metoden
<markus> realubot: *slurpÄ
<markus> **slurp*
<realubot> Ok. Nu fick jag bytt gtk-temat i Openoffice. Jag kopierade temats gtkrc-fil till .gtkrc-2.0 oh då byttes utseendet. Problemet är att LXApperance inte förstår att det är ett nytt tema.
<realubot> Dessutom visar LXAppearance temat som preview oavsett vilket tema jag klickar på ...
<realubot> Skumt.
 * realnetbook testar sin netbook ...
<realnetbook> Jag tycker att jag har fått Openbox på min netbook att fungera helt ok nu.
<realnetbook> Sover ni?
<markus> nej
<markus> jag tycker openbox har så små fönsterlister
<realnetbook> markus: Ja. Jag använder <decor>no</decor> för att dölja fönsterlisterna helt.
<realnetbook> markus: Dock så går det ju att ställa in höjden på fönsterlisterna.
<markus> okej. tycker inte att *box-arna känns så moderna
<markus> använde det förr. 8+ år sen
<markus> blackbox kanske
<markus> fluxbox
<spacebug-> hum
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad humar du åt?
<spacebug-> allt
<realubot> markus: Nej. Dom är inte så moderna. Jag gillar det enkla och avskalade med Openbox.
<realubot> spacebug-: Är det så illa eller är det värre?
<spacebug-> illa vet jag inte om det är, mest uttråkad
<realubot> Jaha ja.
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad gillar du Openbox då?
<spacebug-> tror aldrig jag provat
<einand> realubot: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150820108662997.406762.583277996&type=3&l=1277944c0f
<einand> realubot: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150820220412997
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-20
<realubot> einand: Vad är det här för trams?
<einand> realubot: varför tycker du att det är trams?
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zq21QA2TIzo&feature=youtu.be
<realubot> einand: Varför är det inte trams? En brud som står och flamsar framför en kamera.
<spacebug-> vad är det här nu då?
<spacebug-> date ger följande i terminal
<spacebug-> sön 20 maj+ 2012 03.59.+09 CEST
<spacebug-> verkar vara nått med LANG=sv_SE.UTF-8
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja?
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad är det med det då?
<realubot> Ah, plustecknet och 09?
<realubot> Gå och lägg er.
<dfxz> morrn
<Haffe> Morgon.
<defektz> vad händer? :D denna.. söndag?
<Haffe> Jag bakar bröd.
<defektz> najs.
<defektz> jag ska strax gå till tåget. åka tåg i en timme för att få medecin. sen åka hem igen. tröttsamt
<defektz> dags att gå. ses senare!
<itmannen>  Så var det dags att fylla en ny dag med något
<phnom> Morrn
<itmannen> Hög tid att åka ut. Adjö för nu.
<defektz> morrn phnom
<defektz> ovanligt dött i kanalen
<phnom> defektz: tjo
 * Haffe dricker två glas vatten.
<defektz> allt bra?
<phnom> Kan inte klaga, sj?
<defektz> stabilt! det är bra :)
<defektz> fint väder.
<spacebug-> kan nån förklara plustecknen för mig? http://pastebin.com/1PnwNU8v   .Det har inte varit så förut. Måste blivit nyligen i ubuntu, men så har det inte varit förut med sv_SE.UTF-8. 'date +%c' ger dock 'sön 20 maj 2012 13:04:17' utan plustecken
<defektz> skumt
<spacebug-> mm
<defektz> Sun May 20 13:11:00 CEST 2012
<defektz> men jag kör ej ubntu
<spacebug-> nej och en_US locale ser rätt ut
<defektz> mm
<spacebug-> men sv_SE.UTF-8 så blir det så
<spacebug-> men det har inte alltid varit så
<spacebug-> kan iofs alltid ha varit så i 12.04 med sommartid för det har jag nog inte kollat innan
<spacebug-> men ett plustecken efter månad och innan sekunder bara för att det är sommartid? det står ju ändå med i CEST (S:et)
<swecarp> Ezim,  kena
<Ezim> hej kanalen.
<Ezim> tjena swecarp
<Ezim> allt bra?
<spacebug-> hej hej
<swecarp> Ezim,  här är det bra
<Ezim> tjenis spacebug-
<Ezim> swecarp, nice. allt bra med frugan?
<swecarp> är det någon som är bra på data bas har ett litet problem vill infoga filmsnutt till varje post  har grunden klar se  http://i.imgur.com/HMy85.png
<swecarp> vi mår alla tiders här hur har du det
<Ezim> swecarp, bara bra. tack för att du fråga.
<Ezim> swecarp, tyvärr är jag dålig på det.
<Ezim> dock finns det ju manuell om openoffice och libreoffice om base
<swecarp> Ezim,  hur går det med kompileringen
<swecarp> ja det finns det men jag kan inte hitta vad jag skall ha för inställning i fältet för att kunna lägga in en film
<Ezim> swecarp, jag har inte kompilerat något på bra länge.
<swecarp> kan lägga in en film eller ljud men då blir det samma på alla posterna
<Ezim> :) har ej orkat med något. bara uppdaterat burken.
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag har funderast på att testa lite
<Ezim> swecarp, nice nice. är det kernel kärnan eller program du är ute efter?
<swecarp> program
<swecarp> för att kunna skapa dom så att dom är optimerade för min maskin
<Ezim> swecarp, okej. bra kräver mindre tid.
<Ezim> swecarp, :) optimera för din burk blir svårt, om du nu inte tänker köra gentoo.
<swecarp> nu måste jag iväg och handla lite maränger till efterrätten
<Ezim> swecarp, gör så. dock ska jag ge dig tips om du vill använda saker från ppa
<Ezim> behöver du ej dra ner hela ppa
<Ezim> :) det kan vi ta en annan ggr
<Ezim> swecarp, sista sak. hur gick det med typsnitt/font i libreoffice :)?
<swecarp> optimera kanske är fel ord men du försstår kanske vad jag menar
<swecarp> har inte gjort det ännu
<Ezim> swecarp, np. ta hand om dig.
<swecarp> ok tillbaks om 15min
<itmannen> Äntligen åter hemma bland mina trygga filsystem.
<itmannen> Och inte fick jag syndernas förlåtelse i kyrkan idag heller.
<itmannen> Som straff så lämnade jag ingen kollekt. ha ha tji fick han
<itmannen> Nu gäller det bara att fylla resten av denna dag med så mycket onödigt som det bara går.
<itmannen> Hm. Vad mysko
<Ezim> itmannen, :) älskade it-gubbe.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Tyst med dig :) Mysko med 12.10. Det går ej att installera sida vid sida med övriga
<Ezim> itmannen, :) jag kör 11.10 vilket för dig är fossil gammalt :P
<itmannen> Nu uppkommer frågan. Ska jag göra soprent i denna laptop och köra in en 12.10
<Ezim> nästa månad någon ggr går jag över till 12.04 :).
<Ezim> itmannen, hur gick det med solus os?
<itmannen> Ezim:  Sent skola syndaren vakna :)
<Ezim> itmannen, hängde inte med men det var säkerligen något vettigt :)
<itmannen> Ezim:  Gick inte alls med solus. Hände inget alls
<itmannen> Ezim:  Jag menade att du är så sen med det senaste
<Ezim> itmannen, hmm mysko. du som gillar nya saker har du funderat på köra rolling release som är väldigt up to date?
<itmannen> Ezim: Är inget som jag kommit i kontakt med
<Ezim> itmannen, arch är ju det
<Ezim> opensuse are repo så man kan köra rullande utgåva
<Ezim> debian unstable/sid
<Ezim> osv
<itmannen> Ezim: Ok. Men det finns inget för buntu ?
<Ezim> itmannen, nee. då kör man som du gör :).
<Ezim> itmannen, om du ska testköra nya versioner så kom ihåg använd inga ppa
<Ezim> eller extra saker utanför repot
<Ezim> för då kan du ge de bästa buggrapporten
<Ezim> använd sedan synaptic för uppdatera eller terminalen
<itmannen> Ezim:  Nä inga ppa för tex 12.10. Finns nog inga som funkar ännu
<Ezim> gör du det så kan du uppgradera utan större problem mellan utgåvor
<Ezim> itmannen, man ska inte använda ppa överhuvudtaget för utvecklingsversioner. anser jag. om ens syfte förbättra saker för kommande utgåvor.
<itmannen> Ezim:Jag brukar försöka install skarpa efter ett tag
<Ezim> då blir det lättare för utvecklarna veta vad som är fel och vad som orsakar
<Ezim> itmannen, det fungerar också.
<itmannen> Inte bara upgradera nuvarande
<Ezim> itmannen, :) bra att du testkör. det blir då säkrare för oss som kör efteråt.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Ja kanske. Skickar det error som kommer
<Ezim> itmannen, mkt bra. vad heter du på launchpad?
<itmannen> Toni Appelqvist
<Ezim> itmannen, coolt.
<itmannen> Men det är inte allt som kommer via det tror jag. En del går nog direkt
<Ezim> itmannen, var är din irc-grabb realuboten?
<itmannen> Ezim: Ingen aning. Är väl på stan och spanar efter offer
<Ezim> itmannen, kanske fikar med einand :)?
<itmannen> Ezim:  Det får jag väl inte hoppas
<Ezim> itmannen, haha. varför då?
<itmannen> Ezim:  Han kan få dåliga influenser. Och lärdom :)
<Ezim> itmannen, vem syftar du på?
 * Ezim tror sig veta. dock ställer han frågan för vara säker. 
<itmannen> Ezim: Real kan få det från einand
<itmannen> Men nu kommer det folk som ska snika kaffe. Vi ses senare
<Ezim> itmannen, gör så. mina favorit gamlingar lämnar kanalen :(.
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<Ezim> realubot, finns knappt tjejer här kvar realubot. du skrämt bort samtliga nästan :).
<swecarp> tillbaka en kort stund
<Ezim> swecarp, wb.
<Ezim> swecarp, återigen :) du behöver ej lägga till ppa för dra ner de paket du intresserad från något ppa
<swecarp> väntar fika gäster
<Ezim> swecarp, :) mums.
<swecarp> marängsviss
<Ezim> swecarp, ha det skoj med gästerna.
<swecarp> hur gör man då
<swecarp> har ppat gällande kdenlive
<Ezim> swecarp, länka till något ppa du är intresserd
<Ezim> swecarp, kolla till höger. det ska finnas: View package details
<swecarp> ok
<Ezim> https://launchpad.net/~sunab/+archive/kdenlive-release/ <<--- om det är detta ppa. så kan du ha kvar det. han är duktig.
<Ezim> dock om du ej orkar dra ner philip5 ppa med massa annat :P konstigt
<Ezim> dra ner bara deb filer för de paket du är intresserad av
<Ezim> slipper du ha reda på alla ppa
<swecarp> okn nu nkom fikagästen vi hörs
<Ezim> swecarp, ha skoj.
<maxjesy> Tomatsås, Ost, Kebabkött, Salami, Köttfärs, Ägg, Lök, Jalapeño, Bearnaisesås, Curry.
<maxjesy> beställde precis pizza
<Ezim> maxjesy, :) var du tvungen skriva alla ingredienser?
<realubot> Omkom swecarps fikagäst eller vad skrev han?
<realubot> Och jag som alltid har trott att ni har dålig humor.
<Ezim> realubot, :) du är kanalens gudfader.
<realubot> Jag är faktiskt imponerad över att jag fick svar på mina Openbox-frågor igår av två snubbar som nästan aldrig säger ett knyst här i kanalen. Sitter dom och idlar och väntar på Openbox-frågor?
 * Ezim kollar film. tebax om ett tag. (kör en itmannen) :=)
<realubot> Ezim: Bär tjejen dig till TV-fåtöljen som itmannens fru brukar göra?
<Ezim> realubot, :) imorgon ja. idag. nej.
<realubot> Kaffe nu.
<realubot> Glöm aldrig det.
<realubot> dfxz: Jaha. Så det var du som snackade Openbocx med mig igår defektz.
<dfxz> yes
<dfxz> ska duscha
<dfxz> ses senare
<dfxz> :D
 * swecarp den frpågevise är tillbaka
<realubot> wb swecarp.
<swecarp> ta realubot
<realubot> swecarp: Var är windowsmannen i dag?
<swecarp> realubot,  vem menar du maxjesy ???
<swecarp> realubot,  kan du något om databas i libreoffice
<realubot> swecarp: Nope. Men vad gäller problemet?
<realubot> itmannen == windowsmannen
<swecarp> vill ha så att jag kan lägga till en filmsnut på varje post håller på med att skapa en data bas med mina fångstraporter och då har jag filmat en del varje gång och vill gärna ha filmen i databasen
<realubot> swecarp: Vad heter programmet du använder? :)
<swecarp> liberoffice base
<swecarp> kan inte hitta något om det i hjälp filen
<realubot> Det här kanske är lite väl enkelt men: Insert - Object - Video
<Haffe> swecarp: Kör du kde?
<swecarp> haffe joakim
<swecarp> ja
<Haffe> swecarp: kexi
<swecarp> har testat det var bra men rensade lite i program och då tog jag bort det går det att göra det i kexi
<Haffe> Jag skulle tro på att du vill göra det i kexi.
<swecarp> Haffe,  jag har lyckats göra en i libre men utan möjligheten att lägga in en film
<realubot> swecarp: Hm, hittade det här: "Note that Base with the current 1.8 version of Hsqldb does not apparently fully support binary objects other than images."
<realubot> swecarp: http://nabble.documentfoundation.org/Attach-files-to-records-in-Base-td3446550.html
<realubot> Det kanske är till hjälp?
<swecarp> fan att jag inte kunde hitta det jag har letat
<realubot> swecarp: Du kan ju ställa frågan här annars: http://en.libreofficeforum.org/forum/apps/base
<realubot> swecarp: Eller i #libreoffice
<realubot> IRC-kanalen.
<realubot> swecarp: Eller ännu bättre, fråga här: http://ask.libreoffice.org/questions/
<swecarp> ok ska ge mig i kast med det senare det verkar vara lite bekymmer med att lägga in film
<realubot> swecarp: Jag frågade i LibreOffice-kanalen på IRC men den verkar helt död.
<swecarp> realubot,  jag lugnar mig med et skall se om jag inte skippar filmen
<realubot> libreoffice-kanalen var en riktig lågstatuskanal. Vem vill använda en programsvit där supporten är så dålig?
<realubot> Det här är en lågstatuskanal. Är det den här nivån som kanalen ska hålla i sommar?
 * realubot häller en hink kallt vatten över kanalen.
 * realubot försöker få igång kanalen med en defibrillator. https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defibrillator
<Haffe> Det är söndag kväll.
<swecarp> Haffe,  det stämmer och inget att göra
<swecarp> Philip5,  kena
<realubot> Om jag säger Django. Vad säger ni då?
<realubot> Django versus WordPResS?
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> brb
<drmegahertz> realubot: bää, men man kan inte jämföra ett ramverk med en publiceringsplatform
<drmegahertz> Django vs Symfony vore rimligare
<drmegahertz> vs Rails osv
<markus> realubot: jag försöker få igång zine.pocoo.org
<markus> sen konfa få ihop det med nginx och bootstrap css
<realubot> drmegahertz: Jaha ja.
<swecarp> wb Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp, tjenis.
<HakanS> God kväll.
<HakanS> Har installerat Kubuntu som "dual boot" på en dator nu. Skulle behöva ändra ordningsföljden i Grub. Hur gör man det
<HakanS> ?
<itmannen> Jag är i valet och kvalet. Ska jag blåsa denna laptop och köra in en 12.10 eller inte
<Ezim> HakanS, är det mellan olika linux distar eller windows?
<Ezim> HakanS, annars kan du ju alltid börja med: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Ezim> :)
<HakanS> Ezim: Mellan Kubuntu och Windows. Som det är nu så står Kubuntu överst, sedan Memtest och sist Windows 7. Jag vill ha Windows överst och som default.
<Ezim> därefter GRUB_DEFAULT=någon siffra
<Ezim> HakanS, gudförbjude
<Ezim> :)
<Philip5> heja kubuntu!
<Ezim> HakanS, då på GRUB_DEFAULT=3 ska det se ut
<swecarp> Kubuntu rules
<Ezim> sedan sudo update-grub
<HakanS> Det är min frus laptop som jag vill kunna köra Kubuntu på ibland.
<Ezim> HakanS, dålig ursäkt. be frugan köra kubuntu.
<Ezim> :)
<HakanS> Ezim: Tror du inte jag har försökt? ;)
<Ezim> HakanS, försök igen och vinn den här ggr :).
<HakanS> Barnen däremot kör Kubuntu.
<Ezim> HakanS, jag har nu iallafall förklarat hur du får windows längst upp.
<Ezim> det tog i :P
<itmannen> Ezim: Din svikare. Hjälpa folk med win. Det trodde jag inte om dig
<Ezim> itmannen, :) det sved skrev jag. HakanS är sedan en kubuntu användare. så jag såg mellan fingrarna.
<Ezim> men annars har du allt rätt :).
<itmannen> Ezim:  Du borde ha lagt dit kommandot som tar bort win vid försöka att boota detta :)
<HakanS> Ezim: Det var bara ett fel i din förklaring. Det ska inte vara  "sudo gedit /etc/default/grub" utan " sudo kate /etc/default/grub"
<Ezim> HakanS, sorry blivit van ge ubuntu användare support :P
<Ezim> itmannen, :) sudo apt-get remove windows
<itmannen> :)
<HakanS> Ezim: Du är ursäktad.
<itmannen> Men jisses. Nu börjar Hemsöborna på TV. Snacka om klassiker
 * Ezim ätit vattenmelon och rökt vattenpipa. 
<itmannen> Rökare är också människor. Fast inte lika länge
<Ezim> itmannen, jag röker inte normalt. dock vattenpipa sker väldigt sällan. men det händer :).
<Haffe> itmannen: Churchill rökte och drack som ett svin.
<Haffe> Han blev 92.
<itmannen> Haffe:  Visst. men kunde ha blivit 100
<Ezim> itmannen, vill man verkliga leva tills man är 100 år ? :)
<itmannen> Ezim:  Jag vill då det iaf. om man är någorlunda pigg
<itmannen> Undrar vilken version det är då av buntu
<Ezim> itmannen, vet ej hur mycket livskvalite man har som 100 åring
<Haffe> 84.12
<dfxz> sopkvast.
<Ezim> Philip5, wb.
<Haffe> skurhink.
<dfxz> skaftkvast
<Ezim> Haffe och dfxz battlar?
<Ezim> :)
<dfxz> battla! din mamma är en sån mamma att hon ammar
<dfxz> övertrött bara
<Ezim> :)
<dfxz> lite the wire ...och händerna på täcket. :)
 * swecarp har förlorat oskulden idag
<coobra> huhu
<Philip5> swecarp: har du testat en nikonkamera?! :D
<swecarp> nej skapat min första deb fil
<Philip5> ooohhhhh
<Philip5> bad ass swecarp ,)
<Ezim> swecarp, :) Philip5 förlora sin oskuld väldigt tidigt.
<swecarp> ja det gjorde han nog
<swecarp> men jag har haft en tålmodig läerare
<Ezim> swecarp, Philip5 har sysslat med sådant länge.
<Ezim> swecarp, du är duktigare än mig. jag har inte skapat 1 paket på väldigt länge.
<Ezim> kommer snart glömma allt
<Ezim> :)
<swecarp> Ezim,  det tror jag inte
<dfxz> swecarp: gratulerar.
<swecarp> dfxz,  tackar
<maxjesy> tjena
<Ezim> :( nej inte maxjezy
<Ezim> Philip5, när spelas hockey finalen?
<realubot> Jag har inte skapat en enda deb fil. Jag har aldrig behövt skapa deb-filer.
 * Ezim slår på 4 och märker att ens favoritlag i hockey leder.
<realubot> Jag har ingen TV. TV är för mesar.
<Ezim> 4-1 ryssland. heja heja.
<Ezim> Philip5 är ledsen att 3-kronorna ej spelar final :).
<Philip5> ja
<Ezim> Philip5, dom förtjänar ej spela final.
<Ezim> :P
<Ezim> med så många nhl proffs kunde dom inte ens ta sig förbi kvarten
<Ezim> skr-p
<Philip5> bahh
<Ezim> Philip5, ryska björnen blev flera nr för stora
<Philip5> vi skulle ju spelat mot ryssarna i finalen
<Ezim> Tjeckien var 1 nr för stor :)
<Ezim> Philip5, ja, då behövde man vinna mot tjeckien.
<maxjezy> sverige-finland final hade varit
<maxjezy> jäkla ryssar
<Ezim> maxjezy, finland kan vara stolta över sin insats. ryska björnen är bara för bra.
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> Philip5, tror 3 kr vinner om några år.
<Ezim> finns ju inte många hockey nationer
<Philip5> i OS kanske... 2 år kvar
<Ezim> Philip5, mycket möjligt. även om jag inte tror det.
<Philip5> hoppas
<Ezim> Philip5, det gör man i kyrkan :P.
<Ezim> dock finns det bra med talanger i 3 kr
<Ezim> sverige har en bättre generationsväxling jämfört med finland
<Ezim> :) dock kan alla finnar vara stolta över linus torvald
<Ezim> maxjezy, lagat något gott?
<Ezim> Philip5, swecarp är missnöjd med din ppa :P.
<Philip5> nu behöver han inte den när han gör egna paket
<Ezim> Philip5, :) jag skämta för få ett svar.
<itmannen> Nu tackar jag för mig. Pollenallergin tar ut sin rätt. ha de gott kanalen
<Ezim> itmannen, ta hand om dig.
<itmannen> Ezim: Jo
<Ezim> Philip5, ser du på matchen?
<swecarp> Philip5,  dina ppa funkar kanion
<realubot> Äta bör man annars dör man. Äter gör man ändå dör man.
 * realubot har talat.
<Philip5> Ezim: ja
<Ezim> Philip5, hör du kommentarerna om den ryska totalhockey :)?
<Philip5> ja
<Ezim> Philip5, :) bra.
<Ezim> swecarp, Philip5 ppa är bra. han är allt "snäll" :).
<realubot> Spelar man så dåligt som Sverige gjorde så har man inte i en final att göra.
 * realubot spänner sin högra biceps för kanalen.
<Ezim> realubot, +1
<Ezim> 5-1 ryssland
<markus> markus@leggy:~$ ping 192.168.1.78
<markus> PING 192.168.1.78 (192.168.1.78) 56(84) bytes of data.
<markus> From 192.168.1.8 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<markus> leggy = 192.168.1.8. Är det normal att 192.168.1.8 svarar med Destination Host Unreachable här?
 * swecarp rebotar
<swecarp> har alla dött häe eller
<Haffe> Jag avled igår.
<Haffe> Jag har bara likstelhet.
<swecarp> ook Haffe  du är förlåten
<Ezim> :)
<swecarp> Ezim,  o du store mästare
<Ezim> swecarp, du är större och mästare är du allt.
<swecarp> nerj jag är inge mästare
<Ezim> swecarp, du är blyg. :)
<swecarp> Ezim,  det är jag
<Ezim> det kan jag tänka mig faktiskt
<Ezim> swecarp, tror många här är blyga.
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag klarar det dagliga trixandet men när det kommer till löite mer avanserat så har jag svårt
<Ezim> swecarp, du kan mycket mer än vad du uppger här.
<Ezim> Philip5, :) osäker på om du ska vara inloggad eller ej?
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag kan inte så mycket det jag kanske är bra på är att lära mig hur gui program funkar är inte rädd för att testa
<Ezim> swecarp, egentligen behöver du ej kompilera.
<Ezim> om det inte är något väldigt viktig orsak
<Ezim> satsa på gör saker lätt, stabilt och mindre trixande för dig själv.
<swecarp> egentilgen inte för det finns ju sådana som Philip5  som levererar bra ppa
<Ezim> swecarp, +1
<Ezim> dock är Philip5 bra lat emellanåt :P
 * Ezim längtar efter EM-spelen.
<swecarp> Ezim,  han har haft sitt fixade moderkort i flera dagar och inte ett uppdaterat ppa
<swecarp> ok under EM så kommer Ezim  att vara helt frånvarande
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> swecarp, det är både em och os i sommar. sjuk sommar-underhållning.
<swecarp> japp os då kommer jag att kolla friidrott är roligt
<Ezim> swecarp, os är skoj, men inget slår fotboll :).
<swecarp> nä nu skall jag ut en sista sväng med hundarna sedan kallar sängen
<realubot> Ryck upp er!
<realubot> Det här var en bra sajt. :)
<realubot> http://pirateplay.se/
<realubot> Privatkopiering är ordet.
<realubot> einand: Dags att vakna nu.
<realubot> Underbart att se att det finns folk i gemenskapen som kan göra annat än att snacka skit.
<markus> privateplay låter mer som porr
<realubot> Mm.
<einand> realubot: kom precis hem
<einand> realubot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zq21QA2TIzo&feature=youtu.be
<realubot> einand: Vad är det för stök på Vasaplatsen?
 * realubot funderar på att kontakta polisen för att få bukt med stöket.
 * realubot gör HLR p kanalen.
<einand> realubot: polisen är där typ varje dag
<realubot> *på
<einand> realubot: ca 40 nya bilder https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150820108662997.406762.583277996&type=1
<realubot> einand: Vad är det för jippo som pågår där?
<einand> realubot: Festival
<realubot> facebook-länken fungerar inte.
<einand> jag är där för gratis käk
<einand> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150820108662997.406762.583277996&type=1&l=1277944c0f
<realubot> einand: Hahaha
<realubot> Gratis käk.
<realubot> Ät ditt jordnötssmör istället. :)
<einand> det fick odjuren på utsidan
<einand> eller gratis och gratis, jag gav bort två dussen gurkor
<realubot> einand: Det ser inte kul ut där.
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-13
<larsemil> godmorgon era små solstrålar
<fr33r1d3> goder morgon.
<andol> morgens
<hume> hello... nån inne som använder KDE? Jag har fått ett problem med min panel - 13.04
<larsemil> jag kör kde
<larsemil> beskriv ditt problem istället för att fråga hume
<hume> när jag startar är den en helt tom panel längst ner i fönstret. ingen programstartare, inget alls i den. Och när jag klickar på den så reagerar den inte som en panel - högerklickar jag på en panel så kommer det upp en meny med "inställningar för panel", det gör det inte här. Det brukar alltså vara en panel med startare, aktiva fönster, och system-ikons-tray.
<hume> så: kan jag få bort den och återskapa en panel? eller hur göra? Som det är nu ligger det en helt tom, helt transparent, oresponsiv panel där
<larsemil> oj ingen aning
<hume> ja...:)
<hume> kan man posta en skärmdump nånstans?
<andol> hume: http://imgur.com/ kanske kan funka?
<andol> (Givet att det inte gör något ifall någon annan oavsiktligt hittar bilden)
<Coffe> någon här som har en site med php och apc ? som kan kolla vad dess värde är för apc.shm_size
<hume> så: http://i.imgur.com/tScRfit.jpg
<hume> "panelen" är det tomma längst ner. Nån idé?
<HakanS> hume: Är det Homerun du har som fullskärms-"launcher"?
<hume> HakanS, yes, just nu
<HakanS> hume: Ligger "panelen"/strecket kvar på samma ställe även utan Homerun?
<hume> HakanS, yes, exakt samma med Desktop
<HakanS> hume: Ock det är inte en väldigt smal panel?
<hume> normal panel.... den brukar vara exakt så men med lite grejer i......
<HakanS> hume: Kan du lägga upp en bild på hur det ser ut när du inte använder Homerun?
<chvx> behover man nagon fil for att kunna boota linux i secure boot (uefi) ?
<hume> http://imgur.com/uy2SuDE
<larsemil_> hume: och vad händer om du högerklickar på det där lilla strecket?
<hume> om jag klickar precis på strecket så får jag panel-menyn. väljer ta bort och så fförsvinner den
<hume> men så när jag ska lägga till en ny panel, så kraschar hela plasma
<hume> nu har jag lyckats få tillbaka en.... :)
<hume> tack
<yarre> DÃ¥ va Serious Sam 3 avklarat :)
<yarre> Nån som vet var man kan köpa Windows VPS? gärna billigt och i Sverige
<larsemil_> glesys
<yarre> larsemil, mjo.. men letar prisexempel så behöver fler :P
<yarre> skillnaden mellan t.ex. glesys och ipeer är ju enorm
<bamsefar> yarre: Vad ska du med windows-vps till?
<yarre> bamsefar, Remote Desktop och Excel
<yarre> 4st användare
<yarre> kollar lite åt en kompis bara, inget jag behöver :)
<bamsefar> Okej
<andol> yarre: Ahh, den klassiska imaginära vännen som har ett lite genant problem? :P
<hexabit> Någon som labbar eller har labbat med Hercules och har fått igång nätverket?
<hexabit> Ingen std Ubuntu-fråga men det borde väl ändå finnas någon "mainframe hacker" här ändå. :)
<yarre> andol, haha jo jag och mina 4st klyvna personligheter ;)
<larsemil> bamsefar: är inte det sånt amelia kan? det hexabit efterfrågar?
<larsemil_> är inte bara mig freenode är lite svajigt för idag verkar det som. huff
<andol> larsemil: Verkar som om freenode har lite problem med ddos.
<andol> larsemil: https://plus.google.com/104326727082310562426/posts/gY8dKBiUEAJ
<andol> (Var förvisso ett par dagar sedan, men känns inte helt orimligt att det rör sig om motsvarande idag.)
<andol> Hmm, verkar som om bingbot kan vara lite väl aggresiv i sitt crawlande. Fick lite problem med http://ubuntu-se.org/ då bingbot den verkade vilja titta på alla gamla forumprofiler typ samtidigt.
<HeMan> Morrn!
 * HeMan använde sig av standardfrasen
<bamsefar> :)
<Dynamit> förbannade saker att inte vilja som jag vill "antagligen brandväggen"
<larsemil> brandväggar brukar göra som man säger åt dem att göra.
<Dynamit> nja iför sig
<Dynamit> Jag har IPv6 adress på eth0 igen och routern delar ut egna så lång stämmer det ju
<Dynamit> men brandväggen verkar inte tillåta prat mellan br-lan och eth0 för klienterna kan inte kontakta externa IPv6 adresser
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen
<huttan> gokväll
<Philip5> god kväll
 * Barre undrar vad det är som är så extremt fel med Freenode de senaste dagarna
<andol> Barre: Gissar att det är ddos-relaterat. Var i alla fall det i lördags, så känns inte helt otippat att detsamma gäller även nu.
<einand_> Barre: säkert ddos som vanligt
<Barre> men andol och einand_ !! sluta med de dumheterna genast, det är ju jobbigt att slängas ut hela tiden
<einand_> förlåt, men jag måste avreagera mig
<andol> Barre: Ähh, det är ju säkert du som provocerar scriptkidsen!
<Dynamit> ä erkänn Barre det är du som har ett helt botnet i din makt
<Barre> Jag var på bossen i lördags =)
<Dynamit> och har man botnet så räcker det att man ger kommandot så kan man gå och fika eller vad som helst sedan
<Dynamit> men Barre_ stoppa dina slavar nu va
<Barre> men... sjukt jobbigt
<Screedo> jagmärker inget alls.
<Screedo> Barre: du måste ha varit olydig på något sätt. :)
<Dynamit> jag blir inte heller drabbad
<Dynamit> men Barre ska stoppa sina slavar nu
<Barre> uppenbarligen måste jag gjort nått elakt...
<HakanS> Barre: Kan du slänga in en blänkare om TL- och TC-valet i kanalens Topic?
<HakanS> Barre: http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/node/3897
<andol> Klistermärken! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-se/2013-May/005959.html
<JoWa> Trevligt. :)
<EAG> nån som är haj på att importera ssl-certifikat till chrome?
<EAG> chrome bara gnäller om att certet är invalid or corrupt
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-14
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org | Val av Team Leader och Team Contact pågår till midnatt den 24-maj, läs mer här: http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/node/3897
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> jag längtar till torsdag. <3
<Dynamit> Varför?
<Barre> larsemil: du behöver inte göra en så stor sak av det, blomogram och tårta räcker, men jag uppskattar tanken
<Dynamit> Vem tusan som tänker på ekonomin och vill ha det så billigt som möjligt köper http://alturl.com/upoie när man kan komma undan betydligt billigare?
<larsemil> Barre: jag vet. vi får se vad det blir
<Barre> :P
<larsemil> Barre: om du nöjer dig med tårta och blommor så, jag som tänkt bjuda på en resa till new york på en konferens om lagring i hemmagarderober.
<larsemil> Barre: men visst
<Barre> larsemil: jag är ju talare på den konferansen
<larsemil> ah såklart. skönt att du äntligen ska komma ur garderoben
<Barre> hehe
<larsemil> Barre: vad fyller du? 35?
<Barre> larsemil: 35 + moms
<Coffe> fyller herr barre år idag ?
<larsemil> på torsdag!
<Coffe> 16 .. okey
<Coffe> Barre:  din oxe
<Barre> mm :)
<Dynamit> 35 + moms = 50 eller vilken moms menar du vi har ju olika i Sverige beroende på vad det är för sort utav produkt ju :P
<Dynamit> literatur har ju typ 12% bara eller vad det nu är bryr mig egentligen inte så mycket om moms satsen än så länge
<larsemil> andol: ping
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<Dynamit> larsemil: pong :P
<larsemil> Dynamit: jag vill bara ha min andol
<Dynamit> haha får man ju tolka hur man vill
<larsemil> ja det får man.
<Dynamit> Man borde gå och träna lite och sedan sätta sig och programmera på klassen lite
<Dynamit> för LCD-Modulen
<larsemil> Men visst. Dynamit : är det god sed att escapa ; i txt records?
<Dynamit> beror ju på vad man gör men det är inte illa det är det ju inte
<Barre> Dynamit: åldersmomsen för 2013 ligger på ~14.63%
<larsemil> Dynamit: men jag får ju fel i min DKIM då.
<larsemil> Dynamit: den validerar inte längre
<Dynamit> hm skumt den borde anse ; som slut tecken
<larsemil> nu var det ju escapning av det som var problemet
<larsemil> "v=DKIM1\;g=*\;k=rsa\;p=MIGfMA0GCSqGSIb3DQEBAQUAA4GNADCBiQKBgQDYpShI6MRhtYQ4PsIqFp8zIfUEbfZyk+vJ+3esLafFuun7kTJSqywUBssg6b8L+xDyRWMytvxCf1xaOH7W3LVwxfh9jeuh7qJ0zznYCsMjJT5xHbPEeuGYBpJfHdApZ2L/gvX+izYOtvT6yvukJ6tHIlIheh8bhx6c/LdJOAtlnQIDAQAB"
<Dynamit> asså gnäller den om det så gör den ju men tycker det är lite sjukt men det finns säkert orsak till det
<Dynamit> gnäller den även vid , istället för ;? jag antar att den gör det men kan ju vara värt att pröva
<larsemil> en gnäller vid \
<Dynamit> hmm
<Dynamit> en del språk måste ha \\ för att se det som \ tecken iför sig men det är väl inte det du vill säga till den?
<andol> larsemil: pong
<larsemil> andol: vi får fel på vår dkimkey av en mailserver. har kollat den och den verkar stämma.
<larsemil> andol: kan det vara att ; är escapat?
<andol> larsemil: Tänker du på DNS-entryt angående ;? Domän och selector?
<larsemil> dalnix.se *
<larsemil> andol: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5663729/
<yarre> larsemil, finns online validators för o kolla om den stämmer annars
<yarre> http://dkimcore.org/tools/
<yarre> http://www.appmaildev.com/sv/dkim/
<larsemil> yarre: jag vet. och jag får det att fungera. ibland. beroende på hur den hanterar escapes.
<andol> larsemil: Tja, vad gäller escpandet så har jag oescapat i min zonfil, men när jag gör uppslag så får jag svaret serverat escapat.
<larsemil> andol: samma här.
<larsemil> kan ju vara hp som har problem också.
<andol> larsemil: Ifall du skickar till en gmail-adress, vad säger gmail om valideringen då?
<yarre> om det bara är en mailserver som klagar så är det väl fel på den mailservern :P
<Dynamit> Nä ska nog dra och träna nu men vet i tusan om man inte ska överklocka pappas maskin lite CPU är ju stenåldern den duger till det han använder den till men µtorrent tex. kan få spader redan vid typ 30torrents och äta upp hans stackars CPU. Den ligger trots allt på 1.5GHz bara
<larsemil> andol: pass
<larsemil> så är nog kanske hp det är fel på
<andol> larsemil: Hmm, ser att du har CNAME:et domainkey-uppslagning, varpå personen som gör ett DKIM-uppslaging både får ett DKIM och ett SPF-svar? Kan tänka mig att det där skulle kunna förvirra.
<Dynamit> Hur mycket tror ni jag kan klocka den sura gamla CPU till utan att det börjar vara skadligt för moderkortet och resterande så klart?
<andol> larsemil: Prövat ifall det hjäler att istället låta "*._domainkey.dalnix.se" vara ett TXT-entry som pekar på DKIM-nyckeln?
<larsemil> andol: jag förstår inte helt vad du menar. du pratar sånt jag inte kan
<andol> larsemil: Det här är det svar jag får: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5663742/
<andol> larsemil: Menar jag mycket hellre hade velat se följande: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5663745/
<larsemil> andol: okidoki
<einand_> 23:25:46 [freenode] -mrmist(~mrmist@freenode/staff/mrmist)- [Global Notice] Sadly the DDoS attacks are still ongoing and that it is
<einand_>           affecting major parts of our infrastructure resulting in timeouts and loss of some service (at least, but not limited to
<einand_>           webchat, support ticket system and hidden tor service). A special thank you to our sponsors, whom we love so much. ♥
<Dynamit> när det gäller min pappas dator förresten så var den vist på 2.9GHz men energi sparen hade fått spader så CPU fick så lite ström och resten som stryps när det inte behövs så den kändes bara igen som 1.5GHz hahaha men men CPU är ändå ifrån stenåldern men den duger åt honom
<gustav_> Hejsvej. Är ni vakna?
<andol> gustav_: sover middag :)
<gustav_> Ahhh.
<gustav_> Mitt ljud dog, i Firefox. HTML5 och flash.
<gustav_> I've tried turning it off and on again.
<Dynamit> har du prövat starta om klienten?
<chvx> när man partionrear en linux swap, ska den vara dubbelt  än RAM minnet?
<Philip5> med dagens mängd ram så brukar det inte vara nödvändigt
<Philip5> jag har 8 GB ram men "bara" 4 GB swap och använder sällan swappen alls
<Philip5> helst vill man ju inte använda swap för det är så långsamt
<chvx> men visst är det dubbelt då?
<Philip5> min är hälften som du ser
<chvx> aa
<Philip5> har du en laptop så är det kanske möjligt att den droppar minne i swap om den går ner i hybernation men det har jag dålig koll på
<johanbr> Philip5: det stämmer
<johanbr> chvx: annars kan du köra med swapfil också
<johanbr> så slipper du ha en separat partition
<chvx> jag har läst lite överallt, att man skulle dubbla det man har i RAM.. vilket är 6GB i laptop :)
<chvx> 6GB RAM
<Nafallo> chvx: det stämde ofta bra när datorer hade 64MB minne, ja :-)
<Dynamit> Jag har sjukt stora swap filer bara för att ha om det nu skulle behövas haha
<chvx> haha, ok men nu förtiden då? man kanske behöver det för kunna sätta på saker? xD
<Dynamit> på denna så är swap filen 11.99Gigabytes stor haha tror inte ens maskinen har använt 512MB rätt var det är så använder jag mycke ram-minne och så minnesluckor på det så att det rätt var det är lite swap som får användas skulle inte förvåna mig
<Dynamit> skulle behöva typ 128GB ram-minne då kanske jag inte skulle äta all ram-minne
<chvx> sorry, datorn dog
<Dynamit> skulle behöva typ 128GB ram-minne då kanske jag inte skulle äta all ram-minne
<Dynamit> på denna så är swap filen 11.99Gigabytes stor haha tror inte ens maskinen har använt 512MB rätt var det är så använder jag mycke ram-minne och så minnesluckor på det så att det rätt var det är lite swap som får användas skulle inte förvåna mig
<Dynamit> repeterade i fel ordning men strunt samma
<chvx> så jag ska inte ha det dubbla? 12GB swap ;)
<Dynamit> jag kör det dubbla men det är bara för att jag råkar ut för minneluckor och har datorn på 24/7 och har ingen lust att starta om maskin mer än nödvändigt ;)
<Dynamit> men men ska cyckla och handla så kommer tillbaka om en stund
<chvx> minnesluckor?
<chvx> hur ligger det till? ska man lägga på dubbla eller ska jag låta de va
<johanbr> jag har 6 gig ram och 6 gig swap i min laptop, och det är mycket ovanligt att swap används öht
<Nafallo> chvx: har du tänkt spara ner minnet till hårddisk och stänga av datorn, eller har du mest tänkt ha datorn sovandes med minnet vid liv?
<Nafallo> chvx: om 1) 6GB swap, om 2) 1-2GB swap.
<Nafallo> IMHO osv...
<chvx> tänkte har det på länge tror ja, men kan datorn arbete i "sömnen" också?
<Nafallo> nej. den sover i sömnen.
<chvx> haha, hibernate du vet :P
<Nafallo> oftast ligger i en laptopsväska på väg någon annanstans. iaf när mina sover :-)
<chvx> men skulle mer swap betyda som ifall man hade så mycket elr?
<chvx> i RAM då.
<Nafallo> ?
<Nafallo> swap används när du använt upp minnet
<chvx> så den fungerar som backup-minne?
<Dynamit> ja mer eller mindre
<Dynamit> chvx: länge det beror på vad du definerar som länge.
<Dynamit> Jag tycker jag har dåligt med uptid på mina maskiner medans andra inte ens har ½ av tiden
<chvx> några veckor antar jag xD
<Dynamit> Jag brukar hålla igång maskinen utan någon form av sömn i typ 30-31 dagar men helst håller jag igång grejerna så länge jag kan
<Dynamit> tror det längsta utan omstart är typ 5månader men då använde jag inte datorn mer än det som står och går hela tiden
<chvx> så är det bra med dublbla linux swap?
<chvx> du fattar* :P
<Dynamit> beror på en jäkla massa
<chvx> ok vadå?
<Dynamit> hur du använder datorn
<Dynamit> vad du gör
<Dynamit> hur länge den är igång, hur mycket minnesluckor du kan tänka dig råka ut för
<Dynamit> Swap: 2880508 444824 2435684 och då har jag 4GB ram-minne var av 3.5GB kan datorn använda
<Dynamit> 512MB försvinner är till grafikkortet
<chvx> just nu har jag inte använd linux något länge
<Dynamit> första är total andra är använda sista är ledigt
<Dynamit> En bärbar är inte gjord för 24/7 körning där av att bärbara har kort livslängd för folk som tror att man kan köra en bärbar 24/7
<chvx> då måste den vara 100% arbete :)
<Dynamit> en annan enhet som agerar brandvägg har jag ingen swap alls på
<Dynamit> nix även i "viloläge" så är bärbaras livslängd jäkligt kort vid 24/7 körning
<Dynamit> bärbara är inte gjorda för att köras konstant de är räknade att köra någon timme sedan vila resten av dygnet mer eller mindre
<Dynamit> Varför tror du bra många bärbara får massa konstiga värmeproblem eller börja muppa sig efter några år av 24/7 körning
<chvx> jo fast tänkte inte ha den så konstant igång :]
<Screedo> Goddag
<Dynamit> en stationär bryr sig inte ens om kylningen är som den ska
<chvx> ?
<chvx> är det plus att ha dubbla RAM minnet för linux swap när den är på 24/7?
<Dynamit> funkar kylningen som den ska göra på en stationär så kan man köra den hur länge som helst utan att den börjar muppa sig större chans att CPU och resten börjar bli för segt men det råder O.C bot på
<Dynamit> beror fortfarande som sagt hur man kör grejerna, hur mycket som går, hur länge det går, hur mycket marginal för minnesluckor man vill ha
<Dynamit> jag kör minst det dubbla på mina maskiner men det är inte konstigt som jag använder de
<chvx> okej, som att klocka då?
<Dynamit> O.C står för OverClock så ja om det var det du frågade
<chvx> jag tror datorn kommer vara på något länge, men att den vilar lite mellanåt
<Dynamit> Jag vill få bättre resultat på min kylning för GPU kommer inte bara på vad orsaken är men det löser sig säkert mänskliga faktorn är problemet med min kylning inte kylningen i sig haha
<ysiry> hello
<chvx> GPU? själva grafikkortet? måste väll vara fläkten elr? :}
<ysiry> is it true that kosher slaughtering is illegal in sweden?
<Dynamit> GPU kan bli typ 60*C utan problem när den är små anstängd
<Dynamit> hahaha fläktar vad är det för något
<Dynamit> är de det jag har för att kyla hårdiskarna och moderkortet eller?
<ysiry> anyone knows?
<Barre> ysiry: thats correct, it's not legal in sweden. It's legal to sell kosher meat but it's not legal to do the actual slaughter
<ysiry> What about halal (muslim slaughtering) ?
<chvx> Dynamit: Systems with 4GB to 16GB of ram require a minimum of 4GB of swap space, såg jag på någon hemsida.
<Barre> ysiry: it's legal if the animal is anaesthetized before slaughter (kosher doesn't allow that and because of that illigal).
<ysiry> interesting
<ysiry> so the legal demand for any slaughtering is that the animal ia anaesthetized?
<Barre> ysiry: no
<ysiry> oh?
<Barre> oh.. sorry.. i mean yes :)
<Barre> you are correct, the animal has to be anaesthetized inorder to be a legal slaughter here in sweden. <- ysiry
<ysiry> alright
<ysiry> are animals protected by the constitution in some way?
<Barre> apperently we have an "Animal protection law" that states this demand
<Nafallo> ysiry, Barre: would you guys mind taking the conversation off-channel please?
<ysiry> in germany animal's legal status is defined in the cosntitution
<ysiry> Nafallo what is the name of the off channel?
<Nafallo> ysiry: /msg Barre
<Barre> Nafallo: ok.. sorry
<ysiry> apologies.
<Nafallo> no worries, just got a bit too off-topic, and this is a logged channel for ubuntu queries, mostly in Swedish :-)
<chvx> vad kan man göra i hibernate? sover den bara? xD
<Nafallo> chvx: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hibernation
<Nafallo> chvx: alt. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate
<chvx> ska nog ta som ubuntu fixade när den installerades på datorn.. extended partrition som en linux swap ligger i med 5.88GB
<Dynamit> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=LVBZUcxvrys är det där som kallas Överklockad
<chvx> jätteroligt :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw-rUCwLoQ0
<Dynamit> det där är inte roligt men det är sanningen om vad som sker om man ger grejerna för mycket ström
<chvx> haha, kom ihåg när en av mina högtalare började ryka.
<Dynamit> nästa projekt på min stora som ligger långt fram i tiden blir att införskaffa snyggt, lagomt stort akvarium eller något och köpa en jäkla massa mineralolja så jäklar om datorn blir varm i första taget då hahaha
<Dynamit> men den kylning jag har nu så blir det inte så varmt heller kan få det svalare genom att optimera kylningen som är men ska lugna mig ett tag nu
<chvx> haha, finns det inget chassi som man kan ha i ett akvarium som det finns slangar in till datorn som kyler ner sakerna? :)
<Dynamit> ska vi vara så kan man ju fästa radiatorerna i akvarium och fylla med mineralojla naturligt vis fläktar som drar runt så inte ojlan står still
<Dynamit> men ska vi vara extrem på det sättet så kan man ju lika gärna köpa flytande kväve och kyla ner radiatorn/radiatorerna med
<MarkusDBX> Någon som vet en kanal där man kan prata sysadmin saker och virtualisering?
<Barre> MarkusDBX: du kan söka efter kanaler på freenode m.h.a. alis: /msg Alis HELP LIST
<Diffen> Goder afton. Vet att detta inte är helt korrekt forum, men ni här har ju koll på linux så ja frågar ändå :). Kör en Centos och får inte till åäö på den. När jag skickar ett e-post från servern så blir "Med vänlig hälsning" så här: "Med vänlig hälsning," Detta trots att det ser korrekt ut i filen som mailet byggs från när jag kör ssh mot servern. Kör jag echo $'\xc3a9' får ja
<Diffen> g ?a9 till svars. Någon som har någon aning om var jag ska ändra för att få till åäö?
<Diffen> Just i havet, localen visar sv_SE.UTF-8 på allt förutom LC_ALL som är tom.
<David-A> Diffen: locale är för dej o input output för de program DU kör. mail kanske involverar mejlservrar o själva mejlprotokollet är väl inte så bra på annat än 7bit, om man inte sätter content-type
<Diffen> David-A: ok hmmm har du någon aning om va man kan hitta på för att komma runt problemet :)
<David-A> Diffen: hur skickar du mejlet?
<Diffen> Ett program som skickar mailet. I en .conf fil sätter jag body och sådant
<Diffen> charset är Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1 i mailet
<Diffen> Kanske är där det felar?
<David-A> Diffen: står det i .conf filen vilken encoding bodyn anses ha? (anges åäö direkt med utf8 där, eller direkt i latin1, eller utf8 som =c3=a9 eller vad det kan bli, eller latin1 som =e5 eller vad det kan bli?)
<David-A> Diffen: prova att ha bodyn i ISO-8859-1
<David-A> Diffen: vet inte om du måste ha = encodingar eller om 8bit är okej nuförtiden. (eller om den som läser .conf filen fixar det om det behövs)
<Diffen> David-A: nu har jag ändrat till charset=ISO-8859-1 i confen och det står Med vänlig hälsning där i klartext så att säga :). Provar igen :)
<Diffen> Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1
<Diffen> Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit
<Diffen> Nope samma skrot :(. I mailet står det:
<David-A> Diffen: skriver du vänlig hälsning i en texteditor? när du sparar, ser du till att den sparas som ISO-8859-1 o inte uft8?
<Diffen> David-A: Korkad fråga men hur vet jag i vilket format den sparats? När jag kör direkt i konsolen på servern så funkar inte åäö trots att jag har svenska keyboard inne. Men när jag kopplar upp mig via ssh till servern så funkar åäö finfint. Kan det vara något där?
<David-A> Diffen: vilken text-editor?
<Diffen> David-A: Nano
<David-A> Diffen: hittar ingen dok om hur ändra encoding i nano. troligen respecterar den localen o visar o sparar i utf8 om det är utf8 i localen. men troligen vill du spara vänlig hälsning i iso-8859-1 (latin1) om headern säger så
<Diffen> David-A:
<Diffen> David-A: Ok provar att dra in ISO-8859-1 istället på localen då. Det kanske löser problemet
<David-A> Diffen: du kan göra det lokalt för bara nano genom att sätta LC-variabeln på samma kommandorad.
<David-A> Diffen: eller du kan koda om den redan sparade filen med iconv
<Diffen> David-A: provar iconv om det är typ ett kommando :)
<David-A> Diffen: kommandot file kan ibland gissa encodingen på en fil. kolla att det är utf8 innan du ändrar från utf8 med iconv, annars blir det en himla röra
<Diffen> David ok
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-15
<Diffen> grymma bananer! filen var i UTF-8 och så gjorde jag om den till ISO-8859-1 så blev det GULD
<Diffen> fan kanske ska göra om locale till ISO-8859-1 då?
<David-A> Diffen: nej, utf8 är modernt o bra
<Diffen> David-A: Heter man Jörgen så blir namnet Jörgen :(. Detta när jag matar in saker i mysqldatabasen trots att den också är UTF-8
<David-A> Diffen: t.ex xml o json är ofta bra att ha i unicode, o skriver man text-dokument för männskor vill man kunna ha allt i dem.
<Diffen> ok
<Diffen> David-A: Fattar inte riktigt här... Löste ju conf filen fint när jag ändrade den till ISO-8859-1. Dvs då är systemet på något sätt instället på ISO-8859-1 och inte UTF-8 trots att det står det över allt... Hur kan det komma sig?
<David-A> Om Jörgen blir  Jörgen så finns det minst 2 mellannivåer som gör fel nånstans. 2 byte utf8 ö tolkas som 2 st 1 byte latin1 nånstans som var o en konv till uft8, som då blir 4 byte, som sedan tolkas som latin1 igen o konv till utf8 igen o blir 8 byte, o tolkas som latin1 igen o visas som 8 enskilda tecken
<David-A> Diffen: om .conf filen har en header som säger encoding=iso-8850-1 så kan det mycket väl vara så att det som läser filen litar på headern o tolkar texten så. vilket verkar rätt o rimligt.
<Diffen> David-A: Sorry Jörgen blir Jörgen
<David-A> *8859
<Diffen> Men det är nog från websidan. När jag matar in Jörgen i mysql-databasen via en websida så blir resultatet i databasen Jörgen och inte Jörgen. Headern på webisan är utf-8 och databasen är utf-8...
<David-A> Diffen: från webbsida? vem har gjort programvaran mellan webben o databasen? finns det nån konfigurering där som måste stämma?
<Diffen> webmin antar jag
<David-A> Diffen: den html som serveras, har den xml-definition i början med charset och sedan html-header med encoding, o stämmer de överens? och har den t.o.m kanske sedan bara &ouml; i texten så det inte spelar nån roll?
<Diffen> David-A: Lite oklart nu. Verkar som om hela datacentret där jag har servrarna tog och drog ur pluggen från nätet...
<David-A> Diffen: aha, de avlyssnar chatten o var rädda att du skulle avslöja en bugg :)
<Diffen> David-A: Haha kan vara så :), fast vi ska nog hålla oss till sanningen här och det är ju du som avslöjar den :) inte jag :)
<David-A> Diffen: kan jag ju inte. vet inte ens vilken server det är :)
<David-A> Diffen: det där med att hålla reda på o konvertera mellan kodningar brukar ofta vara en stor röra.
<Diffen> David-A: Mmmm förstår det så man undrar ju varför man ska hålla på så. Fan kör utf-8 rakt över så är det klart sen. Otroligt att folk orkar med och mecka så in i helvete
<David-A> Diffen: t.ex finns program som får en input, o när de ser "&amp;" konv de till "&", fast användaren ville att det skulle vara "&amp;"
<David-A> Diffen: Om användaren skriver "&amp;" så blir det i xml/html "&amp;amp;" vilket är rätt o riktigt.
<Diffen> David-A: Ok. Fan att det ska behövas hållas på igentligen
<David-A> Diffen: men sen kan finnas överambigiös/slarvig programvara som inte bara gör om "&amp;amp;" till "&amp;" på vägen tillbaka utan råkar göra igen "&amp;" till "&"
<Diffen> David-A: Ok, fan känns som det är Webmin som är boven i dramat här alltså
<David-A> Diffen: är webmin konfigurerbar?
<Diffen> David-A: Det antar jag, när man kommer åt den dvs ;)
<Diffen> Har kikat också i apachen och där står det AddDefaultCharset utf-8 så det är också ok antar jag
<Diffen> Webläsaren är i Unicode UTF-8 också
<Diffen> fattar inte
 * David-A borde ha ett cronjob som killar chattklienten kl 02:30
<Diffen> Haha :)
<David-A> Diffen: jag har inte lekt med "post" så mycket, kan du kolla med specen om encodingen blir samma i post som i webbsidan?
<Diffen> Japp ska göra det så snart eländet kommer upp igen...
<David-A> Diffen: sen skickas strängar från webbservern till perl, o från perl till databasen, o tillbaka, o i alla mellanrum måste båda sidor vara överens om kodningen.
<Diffen> David-A: Mmm tänkte först kolla vad som händer om ja kör en annan encoding i webbläsaren.
<Diffen> Nä fuck it, måste fan sova nu om det visar sig att de har problem imorgon också... urk vill inte gå upp. Du David-A, tack för hjälpen! du har varit en rejäl chef här ikväll så hälften vore nog :). God natt på dig och Tack igen för jag fick störa dig med mina nääb frågor :)
<David-A> Diffen: ja just det. webbläsaren kan ju automatisk överrida enkodingen i dekl el headern om den tycker det ser ut som nån annat, eller användaren kan välja en annan enkoding i menyn. vad gäller då för "post"?
<David-A> gonatt
<David-A> \quit
<Diffen> David-A: God natt :)
<Diffen> Hehe
<David-A> :q!
<ysiry> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/05/14/2000-year-old-mayan-pyramid-in-belize-destroyed-by-construction-crew/
<madmaxy> sjukt
<DrLinux> Någon som vet varför nätkonton lyser rött? Släcks inte trots att man lägger till..
<larsemil> god morgon
<Dynamit> god morgon larsemil
<larsemil> god morgon hamed.
<Dynamit> hahaha tror du alla fyller i sanningen i IRC klienterna?
<larsemil> Dynamit: nej.
<larsemil> vad är rar-network för något?
<Dynamit> ett P2P nätverk
<gaisten> morgen
<andol>  morgens
<Dynamit> jaha nähä om man ska klä på sig, dra och träna
<HakanS> andol: God morgon.
<Barre> HakanS: såg ditt mess och uppdaterade topic
<Barre> mörrn
<HakanS> Barre: Tack så mycket.
<Dynamit> fn kan förbannade DDoS attacken lägga ner när ska människan inse att den inte har tillräckligt med slavar
<Dynamit> är tröt på att se folk hoppa ut och in till kanalerna på Freenode
<Dynamit> Men nu ska jag dra och hämta en router som jag ska flasha om och programmera så mycket jag kan innan den hamnar där den ska vara
<christoffer_> Dynamit jaha, är det därför vissa servrar ligger nere...det förklarar ju saker och ting
<Dynamit> Det är rätt lustigt för de klarar inte av att sänka Freenode när ska den/de inse det
<Dynamit> de har inte tillräckligt med slavar för att sänka alla anslutningarna
<Dynamit> sedan borde iför sig Freenode göra sina brandväggar grinigare för att göra det jobbigare att sänka serverna men det är en annan sak.
<Dynamit> kommer tillbaka om ett tag
<andol> christoffer_: Verkar även som om vissa freenode-servrar faktiskt har försvunnit, då de företag/organisationer som sponstrat dem upplevt det hela för dyrt.
<christoffer_> andol ja, se där. Det var ju tråkigt.
<Dynamit> nä nu ska man flasha om en router som är helt ny haha
<Dynamit> jäkla orginal mjukvaran kan man ju inte ha, haha
<Dynamit> så nu har man bytt
<Dynamit> fn vad dåligt attidude Adjustment för kompilerade image har inte IPv6 stöd fn det suger ju skulle ha hämtat hem källkoden för Attitude Adjustment och kompilerat en egen utgåva
<Dynamit> Undrar när de tänker ha IPv6 stödet med som standard så man inte behöver kompilera själv eller hämta hem andras kompilerade utgåvor
<Barre> hmmm Attitude Adjustment, låter som en feature som stundtals skulle behövas i denna kanal :)
<Dynamit> haha tack för den Barre :P
<Barre> ;P
<Dynamit> det värsta är att Attitude Adjustment inte har samma enkla IPv6 paket som Barrier Breaker har
<christoffer> :D
<Dynamit> min farmors ISP använder 6to4 tunnel så undrar sa flundra vad som blir bäst
<Dynamit> det blev luci-proto-6x4 få se om det vill som det ska sedan ;)
<Dynamit> så ska installera loadbalancer också haha
<Dynamit> vilket monster hon kommer ha emot skiten hon fick ifrån ISP
<MarkusDBX> Vyatta eller smoothwall, eller pfsense, eller nåt annat. Kom med tips på en bra och snabb router jag kan installera.
<Nafallo> MarkusDBX: hört bra saker om vyatta
<Dynamit> router det låter som du ska köra brandvägg
<Dynamit> som även får agera dhcp server
<Dynamit> själv fipplar jag med multiwan och saker relaterad till det
<MarkusDBX> brandvägg med nat,
<Barre> hmm virt-what detecterar inte mina kvm-gäster i proxmox, how come? (ping larsemil, Coffe )
<andol> Dynamit: Såtillvida du inte roar dig med packet-inspection och dylikt, är inte en router och en brandvägg i många fall rätt överlappande?
<larsemil> Barre: vet inte vad virt-what är.
<Coffe> Barre:  de anv ju inte lib-vrit juh
<Barre> larsemil: ok, fyi: virt-what är ett script som kan köras på en linux-installation och det skall avgöra om linux-installationen är en virtuell instans eller inte och dessutom identifiera vilken typ av virtualisering det är (Hyper-V, kvm, quemu, Xen, uml, VirtualBox, vmware, uml, etc...) ger den ingen output med exit=0 så är det en fysisk maksin eller icke identifierad hypervisor..
<Barre> Coffe: virt-what har inget med libvirt att göra,   tror inte vmware eller hyper-v kör libvirt heller ;P
<Coffe> jag såg det
<Barre> :)
<einand_> Barre: hur känner den av det?
<Barre> einand_: problemet är ju att den inte gör det :)  men jag kollade i scriptet (vanligt bash), den letar efter kända parametrar i /proc (bland annat cpu info) samt parsar resultatet från dmidecode efter kända parametrar
<einand_> ok
<Barre> såg också att det var med en binär som heter virt-what-cpuid-helper som kan hjälpa till att identifiera en fullt virtualiserad xen-hvm eller kvm gäst, den identifierade rätt och jag hittade en bug i scriptet... case closed :)
<Barre> jaha, den burken ville inte boota kernel 3.8, synd att jag inte är fysiskt på plats :/
<andol> Barre: Ingen form utav LOM?
<Barre> nope... ingen ko på isen, av två skäl. 1) det är min hemmamiljö   2) det är min backuptarget
<andol> Barre: Ähh, rör det sig om hemmamiljön borde du väl å andra sidan ha god tillgång till remote hands? :-)
<Barre> andol: inga jag litar på :P
<andol> Ähh, vad kan gå fel? :P
<Screedo> goddag
<Barre> andol: fyi: jag bootar min burk med root-filsystemet i lvm, kernel 3.2 som jag körde tidigare hade inga problem att boota men kernel 3.8 bootar tydligen lite snabbare(?) vilket medför att lvm:en som håller root-fs inte han starta och boot krashade. Lösningen var att uppdatera grub med kernelparameter rootdelay=x, provade mig fram och 5sek var tillräckligt och stabilt. alltså rootdelay=5 gjorde susen
<andol> Barre: Åhh, spännande. Fast tycker man inte att det någonstans borde finnas intelligens som hanterar dylikt utan att man behöver stoppa in magiska nummer?
<Barre> andol: jag tycker väl samma som dig då..
<andol> Barre: Antar att 3.8-kärnan är ett backportad Debian-dito? Se ifall du kan reproducera i Debian Unstable, och sen submitta bugg-rapport?
<Barre> andol: det är en debian sid
<Barre> när jag kör "m-a a-i iscsitarget" för att bygga iscsitarget kernel modul så gnäller module-assistand på att jag inte installerat kernel-headers för min kernel, vilket jag har.. aaarghhh
<andol> Tja, inte för inte som Sid heter Sid :)
<Barre> mmm.. jag vet, men det är också den enda "roliga" maskin jag har.. allt annat snurrar på som det skall
<Barre> erp erp... orkar inte kompilera mer själv, väntar på att någon gör jobbet istället http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=702648
<ubot2> Debian bug 702648 in module-assistant "module-assistant: Does not recognize linux-headers-3.8-trunk-686-pae being installed while it is" [Important,Open]
<chvx> är archlinux bleeding edge?
<christoffer> Någon som följer Google I/O? ...och vet vad de pratar om just nu?
<johanbr> Dynamit: jag kör Attitude Adjustment med IPv6 utan problem
<Dynamit> jaha men du har väl äkta IPv6 och ingen tunnel
<Dynamit> själv här hemma så har jag äkta IPv6 men där får jag inte det att vilja som det ska, men här kör jag Barrier Breaker
<johanbr> 6rd, så nästan äkta iaf...
<Dynamit> det är tunnel
<Dynamit> så då borde du ha samma uppsätning som den routern som jag vill få till IPv6 via IPv4
<Dynamit> jag har gjort så att maskinerna som ansluter till wlan får IP via ISP dhcp så de får helt egna adresser
<johanbr> tja, det är tunnel till min ISP...
<Dynamit> dock så vill ändå inte IPv6 tunneln som det ska
<Dynamit> det är fortfarande tunnel oavsätt vart den leder
<johanbr> kan vara problem med det kanske... säker på att din ISP delar ut v6-adresser med dhcp?
<Dynamit> den som kör Attitude Adjustment har BBB som ISP och de säger att de inte delar ut IPv6 men jag vet att de gör det då jag har märkt det när jag bryggade sketna routern de skickade med till den som äger det nätverket
<Dynamit> min nu börjar detta bli rörigt
<Dynamit> jag har liksom två olika nätverk jag bråkar med IPv6
<Dynamit> ena kör tunnel och är inte min
<Dynamit> den som kör äkta IPv6 är min
<Dynamit> förstår vi varandra bättre nu johanbr?
<johanbr> om de säger att de inte delar ut v6-adresser med dhcp är det nog nånstans där problemet ligger
<johanbr> sniffa dhcp-trafiken och se om du får ett svar öht
<Dynamit> jag vet att de delar ut ipv6 de vill bara inte att kunderna vet det
<Dynamit> och när det gäller min ISP så har vi konstaterat att felet är i min mjukvara någonstans
<Dynamit> för när det gäller BBB hos den personen så bryggade jag skit routern de fick med och hej hopp IPv6 via IPv4 upptäckt av ren slump
<Dynamit> oj blev lite galet där glöm för och behåll resten
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-16
<Coffe> Barre hipp hurra  ,
<Coffe> Barre:  har en lagrings fråga till dig ..   om man behöver spara 200mbit per sec , och en spegling från maskinens raidset till ett andra raidset som finns i samma hus men på andra sidan en vägg ,, avstånd ca 5m , kanske 10.
<bamsefar> Coffe: Bara 2TB om dagen ju :)
<Barre> Coffe: tackar
<Barre> Coffe: det är inga problem alls, se till att ha minst 200mbits bandbredd mellan systemen bara ;)
<bamsefar> Höhö
<Coffe> Barre:  så vad skulle du hitta på för att lösa det ?   låt oss säga en 60Tb på varje sida , speglat
<Barre> Coffe: Är det en applikation på srv-1 som skall speglas till srv-2?  i sådant fall drbd ELLER en lokal LUN på srv-1 och en iSCSI LUN på srv-2 som sätts upp som en md-device raid1
<Coffe> det är cctv strömmar som ska sparas ner.  den andra diskhyllan ska installeras i ett säkert rum .. så de finns en säker backup
<Coffe> är iscsi bästa ? inte infinitband  ?   tror det skulle föredras om överföringen mellan "lådorna" sker via fiber.
<Barre> spebling är ingen backup..... snarare disaster avoidance
<Coffe> Barre:  det år att återfå informationen om diskhylla 1 skulle bli stulen.. så de är  gott nog
<Barre> Coffe: 200mbit/s... låter som lite overkill med 40Gbps.. 1Gbps ethernet är förmodligen tillräckligt och billigare
<Barre> Coffe: men det är alltså "bara" en diskhylla och inte en server som skall speglas till en annan server?
<Coffe> Barre:  priset är inga problem ..   då fiber är att föredra så antog jag infinitband vad bäst..
<Coffe> ja det är bara datan som ska dubbel lagras .
<Barre> FC FTW
<Dynamit> hoppas det går bra Coffe, själv ska man dra ner till farmor och rätta till ett misstag man gjort samt se om jag kan få multiwan att vilja som jag vill
<Coffe> Barre:  har du tumme pekfinger pris på något dyligt ?
<Barre> Coffe: gjorde en enabb konfig av två st HUS110 med vardera 60TB usable base2 baserat på 3TB NL-SAS 7.2krpm i RAID6 (8+2), då kommer du upp i ~450MB/s. Dessa kan du sen spegla på hosten med en volymhanterare. Jag kan kolla lite snabbt vad det hamnar på för siffror i sek
<Barre> Coffe: http://www.hds.com/products/storage-systems/specifications/hus-100-physical-characteristics.html
<Barre> Coffe: NOSPOF på båda då rå...
<Coffe> Barre:  du håller mig på halster :)
<Barre> Coffe: jag sysslar inte med prissättning, så jag måste be någon om hjälp :P
<Coffe> pratar vi 50.000 . eller 500.000
<Barre> Coffe: jag vet inte, men jag skulle bli förvånad om det var mindre än 200.000, låt oss ta detta i PM
<Barre> Coffe: tog du lunch nu?
<larsemil> morrn
<Coffe> Barre:  jag tog mer kaffe.. när kommer du med tårta ?
<larsemil> Barre: HURRA!
<larsemil> Barre: grattis!
<Barre> larsemil: tackar
<Dynamit> nä det började ju bli spännande ju ;)
<Dynamit> vad det än är grattis Barre
<Barre> Dynamit: en dag närmre döden idag
<larsemil> Barre: och nytt google+ fick du på din födelsedag.
<Dynamit> om jag använder en router som switch/AP så ska väl alla IP typer som delas ut av ISP ges automatiskt till alla klienter som ansluter?
<andol> Morgens
<andol> Barre: Justdetja, det är idag du blir ett år visare? Grattis på födelsedagen!
<Dynamit> hm undrar om BBB är snåla och delar bara ut en IPv6 adress fast egentligen så delar de inte ut riktiga IPv6 adresser eftersom det sker genom IPv6 genom IPv4 men vad det skriver på hemsidan så delar de inte alls ut IPv6 adresser haha
<Dynamit> Är hemma hos farmor så ni inte börjar bli förvirrade
<andol> Dynamit: Är det du eller farmor som i första hand är intresserade utav IPv6? :-)
<Dynamit> haha jag som vill att allting ska funka så klart haha
<Dynamit> varje dator som är ansluten till wlan får ett eget extern IP ifrån ISP haha
<Dynamit> nä om man ska göra på något sätt så eth1 inte tillhör LAN
<Barre> larsemil: ja se där.. det var snällt av google
<Barre> andol: tackar tackar
<Dynamit> utan till WAN så BBB har sin idiot kontroll över jäkla Switchen/"Routern" som de har skickat med
<Dynamit> frågan är hur jag bara ska ändra så eth1 tillhör WAN om jag ska ge den ett eget VLAN
<Dynamit> förresten verkar som den delar ut IPv6 adresser ifrån ISP som den ska nu i alla fall
<Dynamit> irriterande får inte till usb modemet till routern ordentligt
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/pEY0DMTT är det jag får som resultat
<larsemil> http://highonandroid.com/contest/?id=658 vinn en galaxy s4. ;)
<larsemil> ls
<andol> larsemil: Vill du verkligen att kanalen ska se filnamnen du har i den katalogen? :P
<larsemil> jadå
<andol> Ingen skam i kroppen?
<Dynamit> hm vad tusan ska man göra åt CME felet hmm
<larsemil> andol: jag skäms inte över .vimrc ;)
<delhage> Barre: GRATTTTTTTIIIIIIIISSSSS!!
<Barre> delhage: TAAAAAAAAAAAACK!
<Dynamit> jäkla CME fel förstår inte ens vad orsaken är men men det löser nog sig
<andol> Barre, delhage: Båda två kommit upp i åldern där hörseln sviker?
<fr33r1d3> Hello World!
<Barre> andol: va?
<Barre> andol: jag hörde inte vad du sa...
<Dynamit> Gubbe har du någon idé hur man löser problemet?
<Dynamit> nähä gubben verkar inte ha någon idé
<delhage> andol: påminner om nån kommentar i en TV-serie jag hörde nyligen. Någon skulle markera hur gamal nån var och sa "let me put it this way: he founded Apple, the fruit" ;)
<Dynamit>   asså detta är ju sjukt
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org | Grattis till Barre som fyller år idag! | Val av Team Leader och Team Contact pågår till midnatt den 24-maj, läs mer här: http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/node/3897
<huttan> morgens
<Dynamit> morgon
<Dynamit> har fått till det bättre lite nu
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/HzE5vQ7J så en bit på vägen
<Dynamit> undrar bara hur jag ska ta emot / skicka LCP biten för det verkar vara det som krånglar nu
<Barre> Nafallo: hahahaha... tackar :)
<Nafallo> :-)
<Barre> delhage: lol
<Dynamit> är det ingen som har någon idé?
<Dynamit> ä jag drar hem får tänka på hur jag ska lösa det
<Dynamit> hm de vart inte så mycket bättre med kommunikationen med min ISP när det gäller IPv6 då de officelt inte har support för IPv6 men det i sig var inga problem för de hjälpte mig så gott det kunde ändå.
<Dynamit> De kollade i mina konfigurations filer och hittade inget som verkade fel vilket i sig jag inte trodde att de skulle göra heller.
<Dynamit> än så länge har de inte stöd för Prefix Delegation för den delen heller fick jag veta
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Dynamit> !pong
<ubot2> pong is ping's reply
<Dynamit> fn den är ju tråkig på pong haha
<Nafallo> !no, pong is <reply>är svaret på ping
<ubot2> I'll remember that Nafallo
<Dynamit>  Nafallo när man säger åt den ping så ber den ju en xxxxx mer eller mindre ;)
<Barre> Nafallo: meh... Pong is Pings slower brother
<Philip5> och Pang får aldrig vara med
<larsemil> pang är den som är med ibland, men som sällan är inbjuden. det bara säger pang helt plötsligt.
<Dynamit> !no, pang är den som är med men han är aldrig inbjuden
<ubot2> Dynamit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dynamit> !no, <reply>pang är den som är med men han är aldrig inbjuden
<ubot2> Factoid 'no, <reply' not found
<Hexik> Hade velat ha en "widget" liknande den nere i högra hörnet på denna bilden: http://i.imgur.com/eJVFb.png . Vart får jag tag på en sådan?
<Dynamit> !no, pang is <reply>pang är den som är med men han är aldrig inbjuden
<Philip5> larsemil: lite av en partykracher alltså?!
<Dynamit> haha tänkte se om boten var helt muppad men de hade varit seriösa haha nu kommer operna tro att jag inte är klok men det är jag inte heller
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> någon måste ju bjuda på sig själv
<Nafallo> Dynamit: det visste vi redan att du inte var ;-)
<Dynamit> Det vet jag väl men Nafallo ni älskar mig ändå
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> Nafallo: eller hur?
<Nafallo> ingen kommentar
<Dynamit> haha när poliser säger sånt så vet man vad svaret är men de får inte säga det rakt ut haha
 * Nafallo putsar brickan
<Dynamit> !Duscha
<ubot2> Factoid 'Duscha' not found
<Dynamit> nä ingen dum kommentar haha
<Dynamit> nä men om man ska gå och bada
<larsemil> ja om det mojnar i helgen blir det premiärdopp
<christoffer> larsemil bada?
<chvx> behöver man dom där licenserna till mpeg2, vc-1 för att kunna använda pi som en xmbc?
<HeMan> chvx: nej
<HeMan> chvx: om du inte har en massa filmer i mpeg2-format vill säga
<chvx> vilket är mpg då eller?
<HeMan> chvx: det kan du kolla med ffmpeg -i <filnamn>
<chvx> annars tror jag att pi skulle hettas till
<HeMan> den drar bara typ 6w så den hettar inte till så mycket
<HeMan> den verkar inte ens dra det enligt specarna
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org | Val av Team Leader och Team Contact pågår till midnatt den 24-maj, läs mer här: http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/node/3897
<andol> Barre: Tyckte att du fått tillräckligt många femton minuter?
<Barre> andol: mmm... enough is enough :)
<Guest10791> hejsan!!!
<Guest10791> Regestededitor är det samma Gvim
<Philip5> heja sverige som vann över kanada i kvartsfinalen nyss! :D
<gaisten> ja heja dom!
<peyam> Heeeeeeeeeeeej
<peyam> det e jag Peyaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<Guest10791> regedit:
<Guest10791> vars får jag tag i det programet
<Guest10791> ?
<peyam> vad
<Guest10791> regedit
<Guest10791> vad är det för program
<Philip5> det är ju ett windowsprogram eller del av wine
<Guest10791> men wine har jag
<realubot> Lågstatussysadmins, säger jag då.
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-17
<morpa> Såg att valet för TC o TL var igång. Bra kandidater ,  så komihåg att rösta. http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/node/3897
<morpa> Den som tar bort uppdelningen av forumet i 2 delar får min röst:)
<HakanS> God morgon.
<Flygisoft> Morgon
<blurk_> morgon.
<blurk_> hmm,  fick ännu en säkerhetsuppdatering på ubuntu-base och en del andra paket. Känns som om det kommer sådana varannan dag nu.. ?
<larsemil> shortsmorgon!
<andol> blurk_: Går lite i vågor
<andol> blurk_: Sen ifall man roar sig med att läsa vad uppdateringarna handlar om så är det ofta specialfall som säg i nio fall utav tio inte torde påverka en.
<andol> (Inte för att det alltid är uppenbart vad som faktiskt påverkar en, så allt som oftast är det Klokt att installera säkerhetsuppdateringar rakt av.)
<blurk_> andol, Mest det att jag inte minns att det var så mycket säkerhetsuppdateringar initialt på tidigare releaser..    Spelar ingen roll så sätt,  bara glad att de hittar felen :)
<blurk_> surt att behöva starta om datorn bara,
<andol> Underbart med i-landsproblem :-)
<larsemil> fast på hemmadatorn bakom en brandvägg är det ju inte så att man måste starta om för varje kernelupdate. jag startar om när det är naturligt. typ starta annat os eller liknande
<andol> larsemil: Håller med om att det inte alltid är lika kritiskt med ett hemanvändarsystem, även om faktorn "bakom brandvägg" inte nödvändigtvis spelar jätteroll, utan snarare i vilken omfattning man kör demontjänster, har (andra) lokala användare, etc.
<andol> Sen finns det ju även andra sidan av steken. Ta till exempel sårbarheter i hur kärnan hanterar säg usb-enheter alt. trådlösa nätverk är kanske inte alltid jättekritiska för serverburkar ståendes i ordentligt låst datacenter :-)
<larsemil> det som får mig att oftast starta om är typ stora uppdateringar till KDE osv.
<larsemil> men då kör jag iof bara en service lightdm restart
<Hexik> Försöker starta upp ubuntu på min lenovo thinkpad laptop. Möts av ett meddelande som säger "unable to launch start fxce4 X session -- startfxce not found........". Hur fixar jag det? Testade sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop men gick inte.
<andol> HakanS: Åh, blev lite härligt potentiellt otydligt med det ursprungliga mailet mellan din signature och mailman-signaturen. Åtminstone min hjärna parsade först hela klabbet som en jättesignatur, sådana som man tyvärr ibland ser.
<HakanS> andol: Skulle kanske ha skickat mailet oformaterat.
<HakanS> andol: Yahoo:s webmail kan formatera mail konstigt ibland.
<andol> HakanS: Tja, tittade iofs enbart på mailet som text/plain, så för mig var det snarare signatures placering som förvirrade. Fast kan mycket väl vara jag och/eller min mailklient som parsar trasigt. Tänkte ändå att det kunde vara värt att nämna.
<HakanS> andol: Ja. Det är bra att veta. Ska kolla upp mina inställningar.
<Hexik-> Har ArchLinux lika många program som exempelvis Ubuntu? Är lite av en Linux-nybörjare :)
<larsemil> Hexik: arch är.. krångligare?
<larsemil> Hexik: jag har kört det några gånger och det slutar alltid med att systemet går sönder.
<Hexik> larsemil, Okej. Jag är nöjd med Ubuntu, men hade varit kul att testa annat om det finns "bättre" :)
<andol> s/bättre/annorlunda/
<larsemil> Hexik: fedora hade jag provat då. eller opensuse.
<larsemil> windows 8 har jag hört en del bra om också. ;D
<Hexik> larsemil, dual-bootar ubuntu - windows 8 :) windows 8 är i min mening ganska dåligt :/
<andol> Hexik: Pröva en BSD-variant?
<larsemil> i min med. jag var lite busigt ironisk
<Hexik> andol, BSD? Jag är relativt ny inom linux-världen.
<fr33r1d3> Haha.. Win8 är designmässigt ett stort steg tillbaka för MS.  Vad gäller Linux, kan jag rekommendera Fedora 18, eller testa Fedora 19.
<andol> Hexik: BSD-familjen är inte Linux, men i båda fallen rör det sig om unix-liknande operativsystem.
<larsemil> fast om man vill ha samma programutbud som ubuntu så är inte BSD aktuellt IMO
<Hexik> Programutbudet är för mig prio 1. Sedan vill jag gärna ha ett GUI, men med terminalen vid "sidan om" som jag kan lära mig att handska vid tidsbrist.
<andol> Hexik: Tja, åtminstone mellan Linux-distar så kan du ju i princip installera vadsom oavsett dist, så det som skiljer är väl då hur mycket man har bekvämt tillgängligt i pakethanteraren. Rent tradionellt så har Debian och Ubuntu legat väldigt bra till på den fronten.
<larsemil> visst finns det väl någon sån där rolling release .deb dist? det hade jag kunnat tänka mig
<Hexik> andol, Tror jag stannar kvar på Ubuntu ett tag till så får vi se i framtiden om det är något jag saknar i ubuntu :)
<larsemil> vill man experimentera kan man ju prova lite andra desktop environments / window managers.
<Hexik> Ja det är jag mer hemma med känner jag. Kör xfce4 just nu och är nöjd :)
<andol> larsemil: +1
<Barre> larsemil: sid? :D   väldigt spännade och underhållande system
<fr33r1d3> Det finns så mycket mer att lära sig förutom att klicka lite i ett gui, innan man är så pass bra "admin" att man bör byta dist för att lära sig mer.
<fr33r1d3> Försök göra alla inställningar och programinstallationer och startande av program i terminalen istället för att använda ett gui. Då lär du dig mer om hur Linux fungerar.
<fr33r1d3> Och den kunskapen har du användning av i alla distar.
<madmaxy> fast terminalen heter ju konsole i KDE tex
<HakanS> andol: Jag kom att tänka på en sak. Kan du tänka dig att författa några rader text om relese-fikan som ni hade? Togs det några bilder?
<andol> HakanS: Du kan inte ta och pinga Frippe om det? Till skillnad från mig så verkar han inte hata att skriva :)
<andol> HakanS: Nix, inga bilder togs.
<madmaxy> va tror ni grabbar, ska vi satsa på att vinna "skänka pengar tävlingen" i år på musikhjälpen?
<Dynamit> Jag vet att man ska ta det försiktigt när man Överklockar. Men hur mycket ökning åt gången skulle ni säga vore lämpligt?
<HeMan> Dynamit: det enda generella man kan säga är: det beror på
<madmaxy> jag skulle säga att överklockning är negativt då det bara tar ner livslängden på processorn
<Dynamit> haha beror på kylningen madmaxy
<madmaxy> det va inget svar på någon fråga
<madmaxy> jojo, hur mycket negativt den drar ner på ja
<madmaxy> men det är ju relativt bara
<madmaxy> påverkar ju endå alla kylningar på samma vis
<HeMan> nej, generellt så tar det ner livslängden oavsett kylningen
<HeMan> som madmaxy säger
<madmaxy> och det är inte lite, det är inte en skit i havet.
<madmaxy> min undersökning visar på att redan efter något år kan processorn givit sin skörd av kakan och dött.
<Dynamit> du jag får ju skit resultat när jag kör fysiska testet på 3d mark
<Dynamit> överklocka med 5% vilket turbokey tillåter mig ger mig fjuttiga ~2FPS mera
<larsemil> kanske inte är cpu som är flaskhalsen då
<Dynamit> iför sig kan jag köpa en ny CPU men vad tusan den värsta mitt moderkort stödjer kostar mycket
<Dynamit> kan du ge dig tusan på för när GPU testat själv så får jag över 30FPS
<Dynamit> hade de kodat drivrutinerna bättre för AMD än vad de hade gjort så hade jag fått säkerligen genomnsittet man får med min GPU med Intel CPU
<Dynamit> på Starcraft II så får jag omkring 80FPS och då kör jag ändå båda skärmarna igång
<larsemil> olika spel kan ju använda sig olika bra av drivrutinernas api.
<madmaxy> nu till min fråga, jag kör ut grafiken på moderkortets inbyggda grafik (sandy bridge) medans jag har ett nvidia 550ti kort som jag vill använda för interna affärer.
<Dynamit> genomsnittet för den GPU jag har med Intel på alla spel jag har kollat är med 720P upplösning ~120FPS
<madmaxy> kan ja lyckas med detta?
<madmaxy> Vill åt Cuda, inte presentera någon grafik på skärmen med nvidia-kortet.
<madmaxy> någon som kör så?
<HeMan> madmaxy: du kan köra två X-servrar, en till det interna kortet och en till nVidiat
<madmaxy> HeMan: ja vill egentligen bara använda gpu från nvidia till att rendera i blender
<madmaxy> inga skärmar kopplade till de kortet
<HeMan> madmaxy: det finns en flagga till nvidia-kortet som talar om att det är ut skärm
<HeMan> madmaxy: vi kör liknande på några servrar med quadro 6000 kort
<madmaxy> ja tycker ju blender ska hitta mitt geforce automatiskt, kanske de inte gör det pga blenders api eller något som är skruvat och inte är tänkt att fungera så
<HeMan> madmaxy: *utan skärm
<madmaxy> va gör ni med de korten då?
<HeMan> kör bland annat Abaqus
<HeMan> som enbart använder GPUn för beräkningar
<madmaxy> eftersom ja har drivisar och allt fungerande till kortet förstår jag inte varför det inte är aktivt i blender
<madmaxy> eller presenteras iaf
<madmaxy> nvidia-settings säger att jag inte har drivisarna igång
<madmaxy> kanske där skon klämmer
<HeMan> trixet för oss var flaggan som talade om att det inte sitter någon skärm på kortet
<HeMan> nu minns jag inte vad den hette tyvärr
<madmaxy> den tipsar mig om att köra nvidia-xconfig
<madmaxy> vilket inte funkar, får ta tag i detta senare, mår för illa nu
<chvx> varför klagar cli om att någonting mounting och man kan fixa det manuellt? testat med usb sticka och cd.
<Barre> det felmeddelandet har jag aldrig sett förr, låter som svengelska
<chvx> Barre: haha, vänta ska jag starta den igen så kan jag ge exakt vad det står
<Coffe> Barre:  hade en bra dag igår ?
<Barre> Coffe: jo tack, lung och fin. Grillade lite och "firade" med familjen bara.
<Barre> s/ng/gn/
<Coffe> Barre:  låter lagom mysigt det :)
<Coffe> fick du något kul Barre ?
<Barre> Coffe: ja, mycket prylar till matlaging (vilket jag älskar), samt en ny kudde
<Coffe> Barre:  väntar fortfarnade på chansen få smaka dina hamburgare
<Barre> Coffe: den dagen närmar sig mer och mer för varje dag som går ;P
<Coffe> Barre:  Gott.  ser jag fram mot .. är det 1 2 år sedan vi hade lunch sist ?
<Barre> Coffe: nått sånt
 * Dynamit alla som har pratat med mig över 20 timmar på ena eller andra sättet nyp mig jag tror jag drömmer måste veta att jag inte gör det
<andol> Dynamit: Wut? :)
<Dynamit> Är det seriöst och inget bedrägeri så har en jäklit söt tjej börjat pratat med mig via internet
<Dynamit> så andol du får nypa mig utan problem ;)
<Stirner> Dynamit: glwt =)
<Dynamit> glwt?????
<Stirner> Good luck with that
<Dynamit> Menade du det som en pik eller var det seriöst????
<Nafallo> Dynamit: det händer mig hela tiden. vad har det med Ubuntu att göra?
<Dynamit> haha utan för ämnet har du hört talas om det :P, jag bad bara er som pratat över 20timmar på ena eller ändra sättet med mig att nypa mig så jag vet om jag drömmer eller inte.
<Nafallo> jag tror inte du drömmer. däremot tror jag du ställer på tok för stor vikt vid att en flicka faktiskt pratar med dig :-P
<Dynamit> ja jo iför sig
 * andol föreslår att Dynamit går och lägger sig
 * Dynamit är inte trött
<blurk_> Dynamit, flickor är som män.. de är sociala de med, :)(
<Hexik> Behöver nu er kunniga människor. Jag får inget ljud på min ubuntu-laptop (Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E530c). Tydligen så är inte modulerna installerade. Hur går jag tillväga för att installera dem?
<Screedo> Goddag
<chvx> någon använder systemd som vet ifall nåt att byta till?
<chvx> vet inte vilken jag ska testa mellan slackware eller archlinux
<HeMan> chvx: buildroot!
<chvx> 3mb? hah
<johanbr> chvx: finns väl både för och nackdelar med systemd
<johanbr> för: snabb boot, hanterar beroenden, startar om demoner    mot: loggningen är inte lika flexibel som syslog, i allmänhet svårare med debugging
<chvx> men är det man lider av sen? :]
<chvx> HeMan: hur ska man kunna få plats det på skiva?
<chvx> HeMan: buildroot någon som man har i själva slackware eller archlinux?
<johanbr> chvx: svårt att veta vad du kommer att tycka - prova!
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-18
<Screedo> god morgon
<johanbr> god morgon
<Screedo> johanbr: allt vä?
<Screedo> väl*
<johanbr> Screedo: jodå, ska väl inte klaga... det är ju helg. själv då?
<Screedo> samma här, ska bli varmt och gott idag igen så :)
<johanbr> jag är mest nöjd så länge det inte blir *för* varmt... vill inte ha det så mycket över 20 grader
<andol> morgens
<Screedo> andol: god morgon
<Screedo> Allt väl?
<andol> Screedo: Jorå, helt okej.
<fr33r1d3> NÃ¥n som har erfarenhet av Cloudstack?
<Barre> go förmiddag...
<fr33r1d3> tjena
<Screedo> Barre: hej
<Stirner> Hej hopp allihopa
<Stirner> :-)
<peyam> Salaaaaaaaaaaam det e jag farbror Peyaaaaaaaaaam
<Koii> Hej, har precis installerat ubuntu 13.04. Har även installerat Gnome3, men hur väljer jag vid inloggningen att den ska välja Gnome3? Hittar ingen flik som jag kan trycka på.
<ePax> 0_o
<chvx> någon läst denna nyhet http://www.drdobbs.com/tools/debian-6-now-onboard-international-space/240154787 :D
<Hexik> Vilken desktop environment/shell använder ni till ubuntu? :)
<yarre> NÃ¥n annan som har problem med screen tearing i nyare Ubuntu?
<madmaxy> yarre: jo
<madmaxy> jag ska skriva ner en lista över saker jag har problem med senare
<madmaxy> renderade nyss på cpu
<madmaxy> Physical id 0:  +93.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
<madmaxy> hela datorn började skaka :)
<madmaxy> vet inte om den blir varmare för jag har datorn liggandes istället för ståendes som den är tänkt
<madmaxy> eller om den blir så pass het för jag kör på grafikkortet i cpun samtidigt nu
<madmaxy> istället för på det andra grafikkortet
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-19
<K350> hur tar man bort första tecknet i en rad med hjälp av grep eller sed?
<Screedo> God mogon
<Screedo> morgon*
<johanbr> god morgon
<Barre> tjo
<Screedo> Barre: God morgon-
<fr33r1d3> God morgon alla linuxnördar där ute. =)
<Spookan> Någon av er som hostar en Freenode ircd här?
<Screedo> Spookan: nope
<huttan> morron :)
<Screedo> huttan: goddag
<chvx> någon som vet hur jag ska gå tillväga med få images av rpi att compressas i squashfs. hörde att skulle kunna något med 7zip
<chvx> i windows, har dock ingen linux tillänglig som jag kan köra på
<chvx> vill bara images ska kunna köras i berryboot. den gnäller om ska vara i squashfs
<chvx> HeMan: kan man kompila buildroot från windows?
<blurk_> bläää vad seg man kan vara idag,
<Philip5> VM-guuuuuld! :D
<K350> bash fråga: hur tar jag bäst reda på om en sträng är tommed if statement?
<gaisten> K350: tror det var -z som ser ifall en sträng är null
<gaisten> if [ -z "$VARIABEL" ];
<K350> gaisten: det var lättare än så fick jag visst veta på bash kanalen: if | £string ] räckeer :-)
<K350> Har gjort en rätt fancy "command line url shortener" - enjogy:-)  http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?77999
<realubot> Vart har Ubuntu command line tagit vägen på Alternate-skivan i 12.04?
<realubot> För att installera Ubuntu base system?
<madmaxy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-12
<itmannen> Ingen större nyhet
<realubot> Haha. Du är i form i natt itmannen.
<itmannen> Nja. Jag bara gör mig till
<itmannen> Jag har lite mer problem med mina lungor så jag kan inte sova
<itmannen> Jag tror jag ska montera en tablet på min rullator så jag har gps
<itmannen> Det är lätta att åka vilse här hemma
<realubot> Tråkigt att höra att det är så illa.
<itmannen> Det finns dom som hat det värre. Så varför gnäller jag? :)
<realubot> Det finns de som gnäller för mindre också. Jag tycker det låter som om du har det tillräckligt illa tyvärr.
<itmannen> Om vi säger så här. Jag skottar inte så mycket grus. :D
<itmannen> Nu har jag fixat en live-usb med kali os
<itmannen> Intressant värre
<znibro> :)
<znibro> itmannen: pollen?
<realubot> Om det vore så väl.
<znibro> utveckla
<znibro> I'm all ears
<itmannen> Nä KOL
<realubot> Du får fråga itmannen. Jag tänker inte sitta här och sladdra om itmannen.
<znibro> eller är det jag som bör scrolla upp ett hekto må hända, mi skuzi i sådant fall :)
<itmannen> +1
<znibro> ty det icke lämpar sig för en gentleman
<znibro> aj aj KOL är farliga saker
<itmannen> realubot< Skulle vilja testa min live-usb. Men då måste jag sus iväg till vardagsrummet och min laptop
<itmannen> Verkar jobbigt
<itmannen> znibro< Och jag som bara rökte i 35 år. :)
<realubot> Det är lätt att vara efterklok.
<znibro> itmannen: aha! gotcha!
<itmannen> Ingen mening att gråta över spild mjölk
<znibro> nä, helt rätt
<realubot> itmannen: Det är sant.
<znibro> men det finns ju andningsmaskiner osv
<itmannen> Det vore värre om det var spild öl
<znibro> värsta fall kanske, men ändå
<itmannen> znibro< Jodå jag vet. :)
<znibro> men tar det som ett varningens finger
<itmannen> Gör det
<znibro> tar en rök då och då, försöker dock hålla mig borta
<znibro> folk argumenterar för snus
<itmannen> Kan du bara hålla dig på den nivån så är det väl ok
<realubot> Det sabbar inte lungorna i.a.f.
<itmannen> +1
<znibro> men kom på mig sj, jag köper de där nya snusen fan heter dem
<znibro> 2 sec, goog.e
<itmannen> En sus som heter fan?
<znibro> "Lundgrens Förbakat Snus"
<itmannen> Mysko namn
<znibro> men man sitter ju och sväljer skiten, måste ju vara minst lika dåligt som cigg?
<znibro> tobak ner i magen
<David-A> en tjej på ett "nu ska dom börja träna"-tv-program sa hon va icke-rökare, men var tvungen smita iväg o ta en cigg några ggr per dag. "en rök då och då", är det varje dag? znibro
<itmannen> Jag gör mitt snus själv
<itmannen> Köper satser på OK. Det blir helt ok
<David-A> närodlat :)
<znibro> David-A: beror på vilken träning antar jag, vet folk som gymmar stenhårt men som blossar på bra
<znibro> itmannen: hur mycket jobb är det för eget snus och vad sparar du?
<itmannen> Jag har blivit ombedd att hålla föredrag på skolarna här. men jag vet inte om jag vill eller prkar
<itmannen> orkar
<znibro> fan jag köper Lundgrens Förbakat Snus för 52 spänn dosan, stod på närlivs och blickade upp i kassan; stock för 160 riksdaler
<itmannen> znibro< Nästan inget jobb alls. Bara blanda lite vätska och låt stå. H
<znibro> inte klokt, lägger peningan på skit, eller skit och skit. man uppskattar det, men kan bli billigare
<itmannen> 230 för en burk och det räcker länge
<itmannen> Köper köper en sats per månad
<znibro> itmannen: tungt. kanske skall ge sig på det där, för något skall man ha. ciggen kan jag fimpa perm. men snus mumma.
<itmannen> Jag
<itmannen> Nä mitt herrskap. Mot min laptop och Kali OS
<itmannen> +1
<itmannen> Svårt att sluta med snus
<itmannen> >>>>>
<znibro> :itmannen: ta tillfället och visa ungdomarna vad som kan hända, det tycker jag
<znibro> itmannen: det är bara piss det där
<znibro> itmannen: godernatter, sov gott :)
<David-A> natti
<znibro> nämen bördor haaro vi alla, må det fan va allt emellan plockgodis till cigaretter osv, man får helt enkelt väga på vågan vad hufvet må bära
<realubot> Miley Cyrus verkar helt klart ha ballat ur.
<larsemil> morrn
<einand> mörrn
<itmannen> Är det inte dags att ta bort kallelsen till gårdagens möte?
 * andol petar på Barre 
<itmannen> En fråga till församlingen. Gör ni så här "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --yes" eller nöjer ni er med enbart upgrade?
<Philip5> jag brukar köra dist-upgrade
<realubot> Kommer ni fram till någonting vettigt på mötena?
<itmannen> realubot< Kom så får du vetskap
<morbidlyobese> De sitter bara och detaljanalyserar Morgan och Ola-Conny.
<morbidlyobese> Det blir aldrig något Ubuntu-snack där.
<itmannen> morbidlyobese< ??
<swecarp> itmannen:  hojtans
<morbidlyobese> itmannen: Bara ett antagande.
<morbidlyobese> Det är nämligen vad jag skulle gjort.
<itmannen> morbidlyobese< Du ska veta inte komma med antaganden
<itmannen> swecarp< Hej du glade
<David-A> nu på tv "Vi älskar vapen" SVT2 22:45-23:45. intressant perspektiv att med positiv attityd intervjua säljare på en vapenmässa i usa. (repris från 2013)
<realubot> itmannen: Tittat du inte på Morgan och Ola-Conny på Kanal5?
<realubot> itmannen: En stark resa.
<itmannen> realubot< Nä bara trams skulle jag tro
<realubot> itmannen: Det är ett gravallvarligt reseprogram.
<itmannen> Ok. Men inget för mig. Det är ytters sällan som jag glor på TV
<realubot> morbidlyobese: Nu blir det kvällens höjdpunkt. Ullared på femmans webbtv.
<realubot> itmannen: Det gör du rätt i. Om du slutar läsa tidningarna också så har du kommit långt här i livet.
<itmannen> Tidningar har jag inga
<itmannen> Läser på nätet det som intresserar mig
<realubot> Då tjänar de pengar på dig genom reklam eller du kanske kör med AdBlock?
<itmannen> +1
<itmannen> För att kunna tjäna på mig så måste jag köpa. Och det gör jag inte
<peyam> salam
<peyam> det e jag farbror Peyam
<peyam> David-A, tja
<David-A> PEYYYAAAAM!!! du är HÄÄÄR!!! Äntligen!
<peyam> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej
<David-A> peyam: du sa du missa epok 1234567890 för 5 år sen, o 1357924680 för 1 år sen
<peyam> du missade inte det?
<David-A> peyam: är du beredd imorgon?
<peyam> vad e epok?
<David-A> peyam: i en terminal:  date -d @1399999999 ; date -d @1400000000
<peyam> vad betyder dem här
<David-A> har du glömt? http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/12/12/%23ubuntu-se.html
<David-A> peyam: sekunder sedan 1 jan 1970
<peyam> jaha
<peyam> interesante
<itmannen> Omgruppering till en mervilsam ställning
<Peyam> sorry
<Peyam> had to turn my pc off
<David-A> Peyam: hej igen!
<Peyam> Hej David
<David-A> vi var 25 minuter utan dej här o det hände nästan ingenting
<David-A> fast vi har ju itmannen förståss
<David-A> Peyam: har du kört date-kommandona? så du vet när det är dags?
<Peyam> nää har ej ngn nytta av dej
<Peyam> det*
<David-A> aha, du ska missa den här gången också.
<Peyam> jag fatta rinte
<Peyam> asså vad var det där egentligen
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-13
<paul_andrew> Jag har haft lite strul med att stänga av ubuntu 14.04 via sudo shutdown -h now, nått som känns igen?
<realubot> "NSA:s mål, och som de är mycket nära att uppnå, sammanfattas i en fras som återkommer i dokumenten, och det är: ”Samla in allt”, säger Greenwald till Sveriges Radios Ekot."
<realubot> https://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=83&artikel=5860359
<andol> paul_andrew: Vad är det som (inte) händer då? Det mest liknande jag har upplevt är allt alla systemtjänster etc stängs ner, men att den faktiska strömmen till datorn inte klipps, och att datorn lämnas i någon form utav passive läge igång.
<andol> paul_andrew: Om det är det som är problemet kan du vara mer explicit, och istället köra shutdown -P now
<paul_andrew> Jag har inte kört 14.04 så pass länge så jag kunnat spara output vid avstängnigen. Det brukar inte vara några problem att stänga av annars. Tänkte bara om det var ett generellt problem med den versionen.
<andol> paul_andrew: Nej, något sdant generellt problem har jag inte sett av.
<paul_andrew> hm ok.
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<David-A> är det nån som vet var peyam håller hus? nu är det bara drygt 20 minuter kvar
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<David-A> 7 minuter kvar. var är partyt?
<David-A> japp. det var det. inget hände.
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> stressigt
<swecarp> får inte vb att hitta usb enheter
<Eskills> hur får man ff 29 år det int att funka bara ff 30
<Meerkat> release party-kanalen är öppen igen. Vad släpps nu?
 * blippe vaknar
<blippe> Meerkat: de preppar för augusti?
<maxjezy> ikväll på tv Public Enemy no 1 - del 1 23:05 på svt1, en riktig mördare!
<Meerkat> blippe, jag vet ej.
<David-A> maxjezy: det där är MITT jobb!
<David-A> maxjezy: (fast du gör det bättre genom att skriva INNAN)
<maxjezy> David-A ah, jag vet men jag var bara bra sugen på att tipsa om just denna mördarfilmen
<David-A> maxjezy: jag klicka på filmens starttid i text-tv o fick en larmklocka på skärmen som ska påminna mej när det är dax. få se om det funkar.
<maxjezy> David-A: har du inte sett filmen tidigare?
<David-A> maxjezy: känner inte igen namnet, men beskrivningen påminner om shakalen, men det är ju en annan film. o den var bra. (är samma historia?)
<maxjezy> har inte sett schakalen men tror inte det.
<maxjezy> denna film är lätt top 10 hos mig
 * maxjezy slaps realubot around a bit with a large trout
<blippe> finns det inte flera filmer på samma tema som heter schakalen?
<blippe> Alla döpta efter boken.
<blippe> Boken är döpt av en misslyckad attentatförsök i mellankrigstiden, som författaren förlagt under sextiotalet istället.
<blippe> Eller svamlar jag?
<morbidlyobese> David-A: När är det dax för lax?
<morbidlyobese> Kan du skicka ett fax?
<morbidlyobese> Och köp lite snax.
<David-A> när jag ser "danmark" el "finland", ibland t o m "tyskland", i affären så tänker jag "närproducerat". betyder det att jag påverkats extra mycket av globaliseringen?
<morbidlyobese> LÃ¥ter inte klokt.
<David-A> tidigare på tv "Kulturnyheterna" SVT1 kl 19, o tidigare på radion "Studio Ett" P1 kl 16, om Greenwald, Snowden o övervakningssamhället, att det blev värre än i "1984" o förundran att folk inte bryr sig
<itmannen> David-A< Gör du inget annat än glor på TV?
<David-A> itmannen: när jag surfar o chattar har jag ryggen mot tv-n så "glor" på den gör jag inte hela tiden
<einand> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aNtVHhM1O0
<itmannen> David-A< Men jag förstår inte din facination för att förmedla vad du hör och ser på TV här
<einand> din elräkning på bara tv-gloende måste vara typ 200kr
<David-A> nu gick larmet. vad var det nu jag skulle göra?
<itmannen> Kolla på TV kanske :)
<einand> lol
<David-A> säkert? "vi vill varna för våldsamt innehåll i det här programmet"
<David-A> känner igen personerna o miljöerna. kanske sett den. kan den heta "public enemy nummer 1" istf "dito del 1"?
<einand> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aNtVHhM1O0
<David-A> einand: youtube sa "det blev ett fel, försök senare" eller nåt sånt, o då brukar det inte löna sig att försöka senare
<einand> David-A: ladda om, för fungerar för många andrra
<David-A> funkar inte i crome, men funkar i firefox. behöver youtube cookies nu?
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE_cEJ44RyI
<einand> alltid behövt kakor
<David-A> nä, vad dumma dom är
<David-A> nääe, vad dum han är
<einand> apple är sköna, när dom presenterar windows maskiner som finns på nätverket https://www.dropbox.com/s/njeg987luvr7z8m/Screenshot%202014-05-13%2023.59.31.png
<peyam> Vet ngn i den här kanalen hur fan jag kan stänga av Lagra data på Chromium?
<peyam> jag vill ej ngn historik skall sparas
<morbidlyobese> Ja, tihi så lustigt.
<morbidlyobese> Det är bara det att det där är en blåskärm från 90-talet.
<morbidlyobese> Och ingen har fått en sådan på många år.
<David-A> på en info-dator på en järnvägsstation år 2010 var det vit text på blå bakgrund, men mer text än på den tjusiga ikonen. troligen winxp. i win7 är det väl svart bakgrund.
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-14
<realubot> Hur fungerar RPi som mediaspelare (film) till TV?
<Markk> Bra.
<larsemil> med en extern hårddisk med separat strömförsörjning iaf.
<maddoc> XBMC med spotify fungerade inte något vidare dock.
<degn> jag testade plex med spotify, alltså, njaej
<maddoc> Körde den där xbmc-disten, kommer inte ihåg vad den heter dock. Hm.
<einand> CP störda firefox 29, undra hur mycket av internet skitwebläsaren förstör nu
<hume> hello
<hume> nån som har nåt förslag om hur jag kan accessa en outlook-kalender från ubuntu?
<einand> hume: expotera den som ical
<hume> einand, men då är det en "död" version, right?
<hume> jag behöver kunna uppdatera och arbeta med den......
<einand> då får du nog skaffa dig en server som kan hantera kallendrar, ical server eller exchange server
<hume> einand, min tablet (android) kan ju accessa outlook-kalendern..... finns det inget program i ubuntu som skulle kunna göra det samma? jag menar, tableten har ju ingen annan server.....
<einand> så när du stoppar in usb kabeln så synkar den
<hume> eh....?
<einand> GÃ¥r det med magi?
<hume> jag menar att jag har lagt till mitt outlook-konto på min tablet, och så accessar den både mail och kalender
<hume> via nåt som kallas wifi...:)
<einand> men outlook är ett program på windows
<hume> jag synkar den aldrig med kabel
<einand> men du menar outlook.com?
<hume> jo, precis
<hume> nej
<hume> jag menar det som kallas "outlook-kalendern" men är ett konto på exchange-servern
<hume> jag accessar mitt exchange-konto med min tablet
<einand> men säg att det är en exchange kalender då
<hume> exchange/oulook
<einand> två olika saker
<einand> men då hänger jag med
<hume> okej. exchange-kalender
<einand> Evolution kan göra det
<hume> bra
<hume> okej....thunderbird verkar INTE kunna....?
<einand> Nja, går väl aktivera ical på en exchange server?
<hume> vad man kan göra på servern vet jag inte.....det är inte jag som hanterar den
<hume> men är det inte ical som android-tableten använder för att accessa den?
<einand> inte provat evolution sedan 2010, men då var den iaf bra på det
<hume> om det är ical.....borde thunderbird kunna då?
<hume> thunderbird är mitt standard mailprogram
<einand> thunderbird är överlag extremt dåligt på att hantera kalendrar
<einand> och e-mail med för den delen
<hume> men bra på mail......
<hume> jasså? hur då dåligt på mail?
<einand> kommer man upp i ett par tusen e-mail så blir den långsam, om man har tur men för det mesta krashar hon bara
<hume> okej...känner igen det dä rmed långsam, men för mig funkar det bra.....men kanske ska checka evolution då.
<hume> tack för tipset, installerar och får starta om (ny kärna drogs in).
<larsemil> einand: jag har andra problem med thunderbird. men itne nöjd.
<larsemil> har ni kikat på geary?
<larsemil> funkar okej. men väldigt basic. men också det jag gillar
<einand> larsemil: gett upp det här med linux på desktopen
<larsemil> einand: inte jag. aldrig.
<einand> larsemil: menade att jag gjort det
<larsemil> ja. och jag säger att jag aldrig kommer göra det. inte så länge det inte finns bättre alternativ
<einand> bytte till OSX
<einand> grymt smidigt
<einand> gick från att vara fanatisk apple hatare, till en loveboy
<larsemil> jag har försökt
<einand> Varför försöka om du är nöjd?
<larsemil> photoshop.
<larsemil> och att folk verkar gilla det.
<einand> Jag gillar photohop också, särksilt nu när priserna blivit humana
<degn> har man inte alltid crackat photoshop?
<degn> längesen jag använde det förvisso
<einand> degn: sedan molnversionen så är det lite svårt
<einand> fast varför cracka, när det kostar 100kr/mån
<einand> har man inte råd med det, så behöver man inte använda det. eller så kör men LE versionen
<degn> det var ju inte farligt
<degn> lika värt som att betala för spotify med andra ord
<einand> 109kr är det, och då ingår lightroom
<einand> 516kr/mån om man vill ha alla adobes program, lite surt kanske för en privatperson, men för någon som jobbar med det
<einand> är det inte mycket
<andol> <--- Nu 08:a.
<larsemil> andol: jag tänker inte säga grattis. men vad roligt! :)
<andol> larsemil: Satt med och väntade på beklaganden :)
<andol> Givet att man fortfarande är 08:a, även utan fast telefon.
<larsemil> hade det med telefon att göra? jag har alltid trott att det varit antalet hjärnceller.
<andol> Lite väl högt för det?
<andol> Undrar när det är dags för den för nyinflyttade obligatoriska lobotomin :-)
<Eskills> har 2 hjärnceller och dom e osams
<andol> Eskills: Därför det är viktigt att ha ett ojämt antal hjärncellor, så man garanterat kan få en majoritet, och fatta ett beslut.
<Eskills> ofan
<realubot> einand: Ja. Det kan man fråga sig: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.560589
<realubot> Vem kan rädda PP?
<realubot> einand: Det är något som är fel. Troligen något ni gör fel. Varför når ni inte i närheten av de siffror ni låg på förra EU-valet?
<realubot> "Vi är redan så starka på nätet, nu måste vi träffa människor på riktigt."
<realubot> Är PP starka på nätet? Jag kommer inte ens ihåg när jag läste/hörde något om/från PP på nätet sist.
<realubot> Jag får uppfattningen av artikeln att Anna Troberg bara är helt fel för PP. PP verkar ha spårat ur. Men det kanske bara är så det framställs i artikeln.
<itmannen> Kan man Installera OpenVZ i Ubuntu 14.04 om instruktionen gäller Debian Wheezy?
<einand> itmannen: borde gå
<itmannen> einand< Jag vill helst inte chansa alltför mycket
<einand> behövs nog inte
<itmannen> Jag får väl testa och se
<andol> itmannen: Annars kan det vara värt att satsa på LXC, villket gör motsvarande, och som har lite mer momentum idag.
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> Nu har jag begärt en ny egen bnc. Bara att hoppas att den blir godkänd
<coolbot95> En vad?
<realubot> itmannen: Gick den gamla sönder?
<David-A> nu på tv "Guru lurifax" Kunskapskanalen 20:00-21:00. indiern Vikram Gandhi låtsas vara guru o bildar en liten sekt i usa. (repris från 2012, repris tor & tis)
<David-A> samtidigt i SVT1 "Uppdrag granskning"
<softballs> Hej, jag är lite sugen på att testa ubuntu och vad jag letat fram så är det bara en applikation som jag är osäker på om den funkar bra i ubuntu vs ms och det är starcraft (2), någon som har erfarenhet av det?
<andol> softballs: Ser ut att fungera bra att köra genom Wine - https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20882
<softballs> Ja det där ser bra ut, en del buggar i listan men kanske beror mer på hårdvara för just den användaren än något annat
<softballs> jag får väl helt enkelt prova, tack!
<realubot> RPi för filmuppspelning på TV? Bra eller anus?
<peyam> hej
<peyam> jag farbror Peyam igen
<David-A> Hej peyam! blev det nåt epoc 1400000000 party igår (iförrgår)?
<peyam> nej
<peyam> fortfarande inte fattar vad det innebär
<David-A> inte jag heller. jag glodde på epoc-klockan men det blev inget party
<David-A> sa ja ju igår (iförrgår), antal sekunder sen 1 jan 1970
<peyam> o vf e det så viktigt?
<peyam> David-A, du borde lära dej backgammon
<David-A> nä, många tycker 1400000000 decimalt är ointeressant. att 0x54000000 eller 0x60000000 hexadecimalt är viktigare (inträffar aug 2014 resp jan 2021)
<Umeaboy> Hej! Är det någon som vet varför Tribler-paketet inte har en SConstruct-fil i sig?
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-15
<gorgo> Så hur var det här då?
<Umeaboy> gorgo: Bra, men jag har lite problem att portera nyaste Tribler till en annan dist som inte är Debian-baserad. 6.0.4 Fungerar att installera & starta, men dyker på en fel-ruta som innehåller dessa rader: http://pastebin.com/cLAqdkRi
<Linda^> Lös problemet nu gorgo
<Umeaboy> Linda^: Vad kul att se en kvinna här som vågar använda Linux. ;)
<Linda^> VÃ¥gar?
<Linda^> Inte så den biter mig direkt.
<senate> :)
<Linda^> senate: !
<Linda^> Du lever än minsann.
<gorgo> Umeaboy: vilken dist kör du?
<senate> jadå (:
<Linda^> senate: zup?
<Umeaboy> gorgo: Mageia.
<Linda^> senate: har du blivit utlänning?
<Umeaboy> Men ibland så använder jag Ubuntu 14.04
<Linda^> Jag sitter här med windows 8
<Linda^> Det ni.
<Umeaboy> Urk!
<senate> Linda^: nej, tillbaka i svea tyvärr :/
<Umeaboy> Du gör som du vill givetvis, men Windows 8 är INTE att föredra om man MÅSTE använda Windows.
<Umeaboy> Då använder jag hellre 7 eller XP.
<Linda^> Umeaboy: Äh, sluta vara sån bakåtsträvare.
<Umeaboy> Men helst inte alls.
<Linda^> senate: Äre så illa alltså? Vad har du gjort i utlandet egentligen? Jobbat?
<Umeaboy> Företaget är fortfarande inte som man önskar att det vore.
<Linda^> Vilket företag?
<senate> kollat runt lite :)
<senate> jobbat lite på distans
<Linda^> Ahaja
<gorgo> Aha som gamla mandriva. Borde väl finnas någon rpm fil för det?
<Umeaboy> Linda^: $Pyttemjuk$.
<Umeaboy> gorgo: Que?
<Umeaboy> Det finns inte i Mageia eller Mandriva.
<Umeaboy> Håller på att bygga från source.
<gorgo> Hum ok. Kollade bara lite snabbt o liknade bara gamla mandriva som fanns innan. Har du sökt på rpm o filnamnet på Google?
<Umeaboy> gorgo: Ja, men som jag sa så finns det inte till Mageia eller Mandriva. Är lite o-van att bygga paket med scons & swift så jag får öva mig fram helt enkelt.
<gorgo> Aha ok.
<Umeaboy> Jo.
<gorgo> Umeaboy testa med https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56935780/RPM's/Tribler/tribler-6.0.4-1.mga3.src.rpm
<gorgo> Hittade det på https://bugs.mageia.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4577
<Umeaboy> gorgo: Det är jag som har gjort det, men har inte kommit längre än att jag har lyckats fått det att fungera att installera & att köra det ger felet jag gjorde en pastebin-länk till dig.
<Umeaboy> :)
<Umeaboy> Problemet är nu bara att instruktionerna i README-filen på Tribler's Github-sida inte riktigt stämmer fullt ut.
<Umeaboy> Det är när binären swift har kopierats som problemet dyker upp.
<Umeaboy> http://pastebin.com/F2QyUZge
<Umeaboy> Se här: ^^
<Umeaboy> Jag har provat att lägga till så att genvägen ska stämma, men det gör den ändå inte.
<Umeaboy> + cp -af ../../Tribler/SwiftEngine/swift /home/kristoffer/rpmbuild/BUILDROOT/tribler-6.2.0-1.mga4.x86_64/usr/share/tribler
<Umeaboy> Det är efter -af som jag gör något fel, men VAD vet jag ej.
<senate> det står ju, filen finns inte
<Umeaboy> senate: Ja, men instruktionerna stämmer ju inte då.
<gorgo> Får kolla på det en annan kväll. Måste sova jag kan jobba om några timmar :)
<Umeaboy> OK.
<realubot> RPi eller BeagleBone som multimediamediaplayer (TV). Bra eller anus?
<larsemil> rpi. bra
<larsemil> men det frågade du väl igår också
<andol> realubot: Utifrån vad jag hört om RPin så fixar den själva uppspelningen bra, men kan ev. bli lite hackig i menysystem och dylikt som använder cpun mer direkt.
<einand> måste säga att ibland är jag förvånandsvärt bäst
<einand> RPin suger som media maskin, vid höga bitrates
<realubot> larsemil: Ja. Men ni svarade ju inte.
<larsemil> realubot: gjorde jag ju
<larsemil> kolla backlogen
<realubot> Jaha. DÃ¥ missade jag det.
<realubot> Jag ber så hemskt mycket om ursäkt. Kan du förlåta mig larsemil?
<larsemil> ska tänka på saken
<realubot> Olika bud. einand dissar RPi.
<larsemil> den är billig nog för att man ska prova. :)
<realubot> Nja.
<larsemil> jag kör den iaf hemma och är nöjd
<realubot> 299 kr.
<realubot> Jag funderar på att köra Ubuntu CLI på RPI:n. Hur tror ni det fungerar? Är det bättre med BeagleBOne?
<realubot> larsemil: Spelar du grejerna över USB eller nätverket? Om du använder nätverket så måste man ju ha en annan dator igång samtidigt.
<larsemil> både och.
<realubot> Okej.
<larsemil> jag har två mediaspelare som delar media via dlna
<realubot> einand: Varför säger du att RPi är kass vid hög bitrate? larsemil har inte upplevt detta?
<larsemil> den spelar 1080iaf
<realubot> larsemil: I det här fallet är tanken att RPi ska vara helt fristående (utöver USB).
<larsemil> ja det funkar också bra. du behöer ju lite till lagring på den
<larsemil> till den
<realubot> Jo.
<realubot> Jag vill bara inte behöva ha igång en annan dator för att i praktiken kunna använda RPi:n.
<realubot> Jag utgår från att RPi är helt tyst?
<realubot> Inga fläktar, inget annat som väsnas (förutom en USB-HDD då)?
<realubot> Det gnisslar inte i kretsarna när strömmen går där?
<realubot> Jag tolkar det uteblivna svaret som ett ja. Tydligen så gör det det. Det var illa.
<realubot> Hur bedrövligt är det inte på en skala att datorbutiken på nätet säljer datorkomponenter som moderkort och RPi utan att tipsa om chassin intill?
<realubot> Man måste börja om från början och navigera sig fram till chassin efter att ha tittat på moderkort. Det ska ju ske automatiskt att man får upp en lista på chassin med rätt formfaktor när man öppnar sidan för ett spec. moderkort.
<realubot> Bedrövligt. Glöm aldrig var ni läste det först.
<realubot> Hur kontrollerar man hårddiskutrymmet i Ubuntu nu igen? Från Terminalen alltså.
<realubot> Tot. och ledigt.
<realubot> df
<realubot> Hm, kommer inte ihåg att jag har kört det kommandot.
<realubot> df -Th
<realubot> Jaha.
<markusdbx> Jag söker en bra vpn-tjänst med många gateway länder. Kom med tips
<einand> realubot. larsemil: För att RPI kan inte läsa mer än 5MBs
<einand> och om du säger den är fin bättre än det, så har du en magisk maskin
<larsemil> jag säger att jag inte har något problem att spela mina 1080 filmer.
<larsemil> einand: ^^
<itmannen> Fullt upp här. Jag varvar med att skola om plant och utforska Kali Linux som jag installerat på en netbook
<itmannen> En synnerligen intressant dist.
<itmannen> Och lite senare idag så blir det skarpa test ute på fältet.
<itmannen> Skickade  efter en USB-djongel med långspröt via e-bay. Det gör susen det
<einand> långsprö?
<einand> Philip5:
<einand> hej
<itmannen> Det står långspröt. Dvs en lång antenn för wifi
<itmannen> Det finns en specialutgåva av Trusty Tahr som är på 4.7 Gb. massor av program och annat trevligt förinstallerat
<itmannen> Men vad i fridens dagar
<itmannen> Aha. Nu fattar jag.
<itmannen> Trusty_Tahr.iso
<realubot> einand: larsemil Det verkar oklart om RPi duger för filmuppslening.
<realubot> spelning
<itmannen> Fel av mig. trusty_tahr.iso
<einand> realubot: RPI fungerar utmärkt för filmer under 5MBs i bitrate
<einand> dvs typ alla du hittar på nätet
<einand> fungerar utmärkt
<larsemil> realubot: som sagt, jag har aldrig haft något problem
<markusdbx> Någon mer än jag som tycker VPN är krångligt jämfört med ssh -D?
<itmannen> Watch torrent movies instantly. Popcorn Time
<itmannen> his PopcornTime service will never be taken down. Download and enjoy.
<itmannen> An Ubuntu all-in-one dvd, one iso file that can be write on DVD or USB with major ubuntu derivatives: Ubuntu 14.04 64bit, Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 64bit, Kubuntu 14.04 64bit, Xubuntu 14.04 32bit and Lubuntu 14.04 32bit - check it out: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntuaiodvd/
<itmannen> Inte illa
<andyland> markusdbx: ssh -D är mycket trevligare imo :)
<einand> markusdbx: ja
<einand> markusdbx: med tsocks kan du även få vilket proram som helst att gå genom din tunnel
<einand> även de som inte stödjer det
<einand>  tsocks is a wrapper between the tsocks library and the application what you would like  to  run  socksi‐
<einand>        fied.
<markusdbx> Skönt att ni håller med. Känns som folk gillar vpn för dom inte vet bättre ibland =)
<einand> markusdbx: vpn är enklare för dom som inte vet
<einand> sedan med vpn får du ju ett lokalt ip
<einand> markusdbx: men rätt skoj med ssh, man kan få en billig vps för 2 dollar usa, köra ssh på den och få en amerikansk ip och kolla på amerikanska netflix och serier
<einand> sedan betalar andra mycket mera för en vpn
<itmannen> Vad anser denna församling vara dden/dom största för och nackdelarna om man jämför Kubuntu med Ubuntu?
<itmannen> Dvs. vad är bättre med Kubuntu
<einand> Kubuntu lirar kde, och det låter som kristen demokratera enterprice
<itmannen> Ok. Och det anser du vara en fördel?
<itmannen> För egen del har jag aldrig riktigt gillat KDE
<itmannen> Men jag kan ha fel
<realubot> einand: Så vilka är det det inte fungerar för då Blåraj?
<itmannen> Det är vad jag kommer ihåg några som kär Kubuntu här. Men minns inte vilka det är
<itmannen> *här
<realubot> Länge sedan jag hörde något om Kubuntu nu. Lever det fortfarande?
<realubot> itmannen: Philip5 gillade KDE förr i.a.f. Tror jag.
<einand> realubot: drar du ner en 2H lång film som är på 20-50GB så går det inte spela upp den
<itmannen> Ja det stämmer
<itmannen> Och så var det nog Swecarp
<Philip5> kde ftw!
<einand> Philip5: nu stavade du fel
<einand> wtf kde skall det vara ;)
<realubot> itmannen: Jag ser Kubuntu som ett försök att göra Ubuntu snyggt. Problemet är bara att Linux-GUI alltid är Linux-GUI och det verkar vara en naturlag att Linux aldrig kommer upp i Windows/iOS nivå utseendemässigt.
<einand> realubot: linux gui?
<itmannen> realubot< Nja
<einand> realubot: Tycker nog ubuntu är snudd på snarlikt OSX
<realubot> DE till Linux då då.
<realubot> Jag tycker inte något DE till Linux kan mäta sig med Windows/iOS.
<realubot> *OSX
<realubot> Jag ahr antagit inställningen att ju mindre DE på en linuxdist ju snyggare är den.
<einand> själv tycker jag osx är rätt fult, enda fördleen är att det är grymt bra på hårdvaruacc.
<einand> samt skala
<realubot> Unity är väl i.o.f.s. okej. Och kanske vanliga Gnome 3 då. Det har jag aldrig testat.
<einand> realubot, itmannen: https://www.enlightenment.org/
<einand> om ni vill ha en snygg skrivbords miljö
<realubot> Men alla grafiska program och grejer till Linux känns så fel i proportionerna på något sätt.
<einand> realubot: håller förstås med, eftersom 99% av alla ställer in sin skärmupplösning fel
<realubot> Det är som en människa vars ögon, näsa, hår, haka m.m. är väldigt vackra men när allt sätts ihop så ser det fel ut.
<realubot> einand: Jag tycker inte det gör någon skillnad. Jag har experimenterat med många olika skärmupplösningar.
<einand> tex, folk som ställer in 72dpi, när dom har en 92, eller över 200 dpi skärm
<einand> realubot: hur många punkter ställer du in då?
<itmannen> einand< Finns ej för 14.04
<einand> itmannen: måste väl finnas
<realubot> einand: Jag ställer inte in några punkter. Kör default.
<itmannen> einand< Jag hittar då inget
<einand> realubot: då blir det 72dpi
<realubot> Det är ju helt värdelöst om man måste ändra dpi för att ett operativsystem ska se okej ut out of box.
<einand> tja, behövs på alla OS, som inte är byggt för maskinen det kommer med
<einand> till och med OSX
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Där ser man.
<realubot> Det får jag kolla upp.
<realubot> Det är det ingen som har sagt ett pip om under alla år.
<einand> Upplösningen är absolut ibland det viktigaste
<einand> eftersom det hanterar också skalningen mellan andra program som jobbar med pixlar
<realubot> einand: Om jag kör: xdpyinfo | grep dots
<realubot> Så får jag: resolution:    95x94 dots per inch
<einand> är det det du har då?
<realubot> Bra fråga. Jag har standard.
<einand> vad då standard?
<einand> http://askubuntu.com/questions/197828/how-to-find-and-change-the-screen-dpi
<realubot> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep DPI
<realubot> Ger: DPI set to (95, 94); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
<realubot> einand: Det är den länken jag plockar kommandon från.
<einand> räknade du ut om det var rätt då?
<realubot> FÃ¥r x till 95.8.
<realubot> Och y till: 95.9
<realubot> Så det verkar ju inte helt fel men det beror ju på hur stora fel som tillåts.
<realubot> Det är ju inte 90 DPI när jag har 95 i.a.f.
<realubot> Förutsatt att xrandr verkligen visar dpi för skärmen och Xorg.0.log visar dpi-inställningarna i operativssytemet.
<hume> hejsan
<hume> nån här som har lust att hjälpa mig få Evolution att connecta till min Exchange-kalender?
<realubot> hume: Den här med dig inte fungera?
<realubot> hume: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EvolutionExchange
<hume> nope
<hume> med mig inte fungera
<hume> har ingen opton "Microsoft Exchange" som server type
<realubot> hume: Du kanske får använda MAPI då eller vad det heter?
<hume> har installerat evolution-mapi, men det finns ingen sån servertyp när jag skapar nytt konto - hur kan det vara=
<hume> har installerat evolution-ews och -mapi.....nåt annat?
<gusnan> hume: paketet evolution-exchange?
<realubot> hume: Du med din dator testat detta: http://askubuntu.com/questions/326366/exchange-mapi-option-not-available-after-exchange-support-for-the-evolution-grou
<hume> är inte tillgängligt säger apt
<realubot> "
<realubot> Try installing the package python-samba and then restarting Evolution. Apparently there is a missing dependency in the install.
<realubot> "
<gusnan> hume: hm, ja, verkar bara finnas på 10.04 och 12.04...
<hume> nuuuuu
<hume> microsoft exchange mapi..:) nu ska vi se
<hume> men hrm..... hur ska server-adressen se ut?
<hume> jag får "error resolving address https://exchange.cbs.dk" hur jag än gör...med eller utan https, med eller utan trailing /Exchange
<realubot> hume: Typ? http://www.danielnylander.se/docs/evolution/figures/exchng-rec-mail.png
<realubot> hume: Eller: http://www.petenetlive.com/KB/Media/0000378/00009.jpg
<coolbot95> realubot gick i realskolan och spelade där skjutspel i realtid.
<realubot> coolbot95: Du har avslöjat bakgrunden till mitt nick.
<einand> coolbot95: nästan rätt, han är realtidsbot
<realubot> Allt är realativt.
<einand> En sosse ringde på dörren och ville snacka. Orka inte ens vara trevlig och sa bara "NEJ" och smällde igen dörren.
<itmannen> Nu börjar en av min netbooks bli ganska klar. Linux Kali samt Ubuntu Gnome 14.04. Så nu är det bara resten kvar.
<itmannen> Hade tänkt göra en del fälttester ni i em. Men av det blev det nada. Ny dag imorgon med nya försök
<itmannen> *nu
<einand> itmannen: hur många har du, och varför har du många?
<itmannen> einand< Jag har lyckats samka på mig en del datorer av diverse orsaker
<itmannen> *samla
<einand> ok
<itmannen> Köpte bla 3 netbooks i Turkiet förra året
<einand> just det, det sa du ja
<markusdbx> einand: för att återuppta dagens ssh vs vpn diskussion, det är precis så jag gör, köper lowendboxar istället för vpn i vissa fall =)  dock har ju vpn tjänster många fler utgående gateways, men inte alltid man behöver det.
<itmannen> Men nu har jag fixat laptops till flickorna så dessa är sas över
<einand> markusdbx: enklare att köpa en anonym vps än en annonym vpn
<einand> itmannen: jag köpte en ny dator i torsdags förra veckan
<markusdbx> einand: det med. =)
<itmannen> einand< Värsting?
<markusdbx> einand: ofta sitter jag till så att jag har kanske 20 olika connections igång jag inte orkar bråka med, där är ssh -D också oerhört smidigt. Man slipper slita i nätverks-stacken.
<einand> itmannen: nja, en Mac,  om man nu skall värdera typen så är det deras "Värsta" minsta modell
<markusdbx> kör jag vpn, blir det ofta i en virtuell maskin för att inte bråka med mitt nätverk för mycket.
<itmannen> einand< En mac är väl inte helt fel
<markusdbx> gör jag något fel där, kan vpn faktiskt vara smidigt?
<einand> markusdbx: kolla in tsocks då, då kan du tunnla även program som inte stödjer sockets genom ssh (gamla spel använder jag så)
<markusdbx> einand: ska kika på det, tack!
<einand> kör även smb över ssh
<einand> igentligen inte kommit på något som inte fungerar
<einand> ok, fungerar ju inte out of the box
<einand> men fungerar
<markusdbx> einand: det gör däremot INTE jag.  sshfs
<markusdbx> tycker smb är segt och jobbigt
<itmannen> einand< Även jag har en mac. Urgammal som jag köpte för 300
<einand> sshfs är kanon
<einand> itmannen: :)
<markusdbx> einand: varför kör du smb då? vad vinner du med smb?
<itmannen> Men funkar kanon. Den ser ut som ny
<einand> itmannen: måste säga att en 2560x1600 skärm är underbart
<itmannen> +1
<einand> markusdbx: slipper mecka när man skall åt windows shares
<markusdbx> så klart =)
<einand> bara sätta in en linuxburk på ett nätverk, dra reverse-ssh på den, och du kommer åt allt
<markusdbx> einand: jag har inte längre några windows shares.
<einand> inget meck med brandväggar eller nått
<markusdbx> einand: nej det är typ assmidigt..  ubuntu install..  på med ssh. KLAR!
<einand> brukar bygga mini-linux maskiner som jag sätter på nät som jag måste komma åt
<einand> störa skillnaden är väl att ssh kräver lite kunskap, vpn fungerar oftast för "alla" kunskaps nivåer
<markusdbx> hehe..  speciellt om dom typ vill ha säkerhet, då kan dina små maskiner köra cron och reverse ssh tunnlar på port 80 =)   <- evil
<einand> fast å andra sidan, ssh krävs utan meck
<einand> markusdbx: port 483 (https) fungerar oftast bättre, iaf små nät har ingen möjlgihet att identifera krypterad trafik
<markusdbx> einand: också kul med heartbleed. med ssh så bara lutade man sig tillbaka och såg på spektaklet.
<einand> fast ssh använder sig av openssl ;)
<markusdbx> men vad jag vet var det inte drabbat...  eller?
<einand> tror jag nog, iaf debian maskiner generade en ny ssh nyckel
<einand> eller fingerprint
<markusdbx> einand: nepp. inte enligt lite googlande.
<markusdbx> einand: openssh använder inte TLS
<einand> openssl gör väl?
<einand> ok, kanske klara sig då
<markusdbx> openssh använder inte openssl på det sättet
<markusdbx> så en server som kör den kompromissade openssl, men bara har ssh port öppet utåt.. alltså inget https osv.  är tydligen säker.
<einand> ok
<einand> https://fsf.org/news/fsf-condemns-partnership-between-mozilla-and-adobe-to-support-digital-restrictions-management
<einand> bra det
<markusdbx> =/ Mozilla som verkar så sköna, varför vill dom ha in DRM?
<markusdbx> Jag trodde Mozilla var snälla floss nördar
<einand> markusdbx: jadu, dom var ju förr iaf, med tanke på motståndet mot h26x så länge
<markusdbx> är dom kanske rädda att folk ska köra chrome istället för att... "dumma mozilla mitt netflix funkar inte"
<einand> kan vara
<einand> fast, har väl inte nått mot DRM, så länge det inte påverkar negativt, dvs skall fungera i alla os, och skall inte synas
<markusdbx> tja beror väl på hur radikal man är =)
<markusdbx> Är väl ok att floss program pratar DRM, samtidigt är det kanske inte en bra utveckling på sikt.
<einand> nä
<einand> trodde ett tag att vi arbetade oss bort ifrån drm
<einand> då html5 vägrar att stöja det, och apple slutade med drm
<einand> för några år sedan
<markusdbx> jo, verkligen. Sen känns hela imaterialrättsfrågan lite konstig idag, då youtube friskt piratar typ ALLT. =)
<markusdbx> priatebay rättegången känns konstig så här i efterhand.
<itmannen> Kopierar min download-mapp till usb. Det ska ta 365 timmar! :)
<Philip5> itmannen: det är då man uppskattar om man har både usb3 port och sticka :)
<itmannen> Precis. Men tiden stämmer nog inte
<einand> finns inga bra usb-stickor som orkar med hastigheten en usb3 ger
<itmannen> Detta är en extern usb-disk
<einand> ok
<itmannen> Och jag har inte usb3 i denna dator
<itmannen> Men å andra sidan har jag ingen brådska heller
<itmannen> Natten är bara barnet
<markusdbx> 365 timmar? kopierar du småfiler?
<itmannen> Jo men visst
<markusdbx> små filer och söktiden på hdds är döden =)
<itmannen> Men nu är tiden nere på 6 timmar
<markusdbx> najs
<itmannen> Och minskar stadigt
<markusdbx> aka lite större filer just nu
<itmannen> Det är blandad kompott
<itmannen> Alla mina iso tar en del plats
<markusdbx> iso går ju fort
<itmannen> Ok
<markusdbx> det är inga små random filer...  som hhds är kassa på
<itmannen> Det var mer än vad jag visste
<markusdbx> generellt.. så kan en 7200rpm disk..  hämta in 7200 random filer per minut..  mer om det är bra filsystem och tekniker som ncq på disken..  men generellt sätt inte tokmycket bättre prestanda än så.
<itmannen> Aha
<itmannen> Nu är jag övertygad om att morsan och farsan egentligen var hamstrar
<itmannen> Och jag har ärvt generna
<itmannen> Jag har lyckats samla på mig 381 installerade program i denna dator. :)
<itmannen> Gratis är gott
<andol> bamsefar, Barre: Jomentitta vad Puppet 3.6.0 bland annat innehåller; "Support for purging unmanaged ssh_authorized_key resources"
<bamsefar> andol: Wohoo :)
<markusdbx> andol: bamsefar: vad är poängen med den featuren, jag förstår inte riktigt? Radera nycklar som inte längre används och som inte sköts om?
<andol> markusdbx: Använt Pupppets resurstyp  ssh_authorized_key något?
<einand> Tredje gången jag råkade stjäla ett program för appstore, är det verkligen så buggigt eller har jag hittat något kryphål
<itmannen> einand< fyyyy dig
<ePax> 0_o
<einand> tydligen en känd metod https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kgz1rDhfKEY
<blippe> einand: hur "råkar" man göra det där?
<einand> blippe: drog ner en testversion för jag ville testa programet, lägger inte ut 700kr för något jag inte vet om jag trivs med
<einand> https://www.eff.org/who-has-your-back-government-data-requests-2014
<Umeaboy> senate: Är du här?
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-16
<itmannen> Gällande min BNC och egen vhost i min domän. Det är tomt i mappen som heter bnc. Ska det inte finnas något innehåll där?
<Barre> andol: yey \o/
<andol> Barre: Förresten, du som är känd för ditt vackra hårsvall, vart i Huddinge vill man klippa sig?
 * andol känner att det är bästa att klippa håret kort, så att han inte utav misstag skulle få för sig att kamma backslick.
<Barre> andol: hahah... jag har inte klippt mig på 15 år, jag har alltså inte en aning :)
<andol> Ok :)
<andol> Tja, får se vad man hittar nere i Huddinge centrum.
<andol> Måste ju om inte annat öppna ett nytt bankfack, att flytta mina offline-backuper till :)
<larsemil> Barre: andol är ni grannar nu?
<Barre> larsemil: det är några km mellan oss, känns som ett betryggande avstånd
<larsemil> ja förstår det.
<andol> larsemil: Vet i alla fall var Barres brevlåda bor.
<paul_andrew> Är det något som känner till ett webgui mot amavisd-new där man kan plocka ut de mail som har fastnat i filtret av misstag?
<Barre> paul_andrew: http://sourceforge.net/projects/postvisadmin/ (postfix + amavis-new frontend). http://www.maiamailguard.com/maia/wiki <- kör jag, behöver dock en patchad amavis-new
<Barre> paul_andrew: håller på att migrera dill modoboa http://modoboa.readthedocs.org/en/latest/ vilket innehåller en webfront för detta.
<Barre> s/dill/till/
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> HeMan!
<HeMan> Barre: är de it likt så sääg
<paul_andrew> Känner igen alla tre där den sissta verkade vara den som var relativt uppdaterad. Det verkar som om den innehåller en hel mail lösning? Denna maskinen ska vara en antispam-gateway. Alla maskiner konfas via puppet så vi behöver bara ett interface för att läsa ut eventuella mail som fastnat.
<Vik_> Är det någon som har någon erfarenhet med Nginx och chive? får 403 forbidden :/
<Vik_> Funtar på om det kan ha nått med php stödet i nginx?
<delhage> Barre: GRATTIS!!!!
<Barre> delhage: TACKAR!!!!
<Philip5> Barre: grattis! (vet inte varför men verkade passande...)
<senate> ett år närmare döden? borde man inte beklaga då? :)
<madbear_> längtar dubbleras ju, så nej!
<madbear_> längtan
<madbear_> :D
<Miniisme> Hej
<itmannenonline> Test från fältet
<Miniisme> Okej
<Miniisme> tycker ni elementary os räknar som ubuntu eller?
<andol> Miniisme: Nog gränsfall, lite beroende på sammanhang, eller så.
<Miniisme> tänkte mest på att de är ju baserat på ubuntu
<andol> Miniisme: Därav gränsfall, och inte nej :)
<johanbr> nån som vet om det är snabbare att kopiera filer mellan partitioner som har samma filsystem (t.ex. ext4) ?
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Farbror Peyam här
<peyam> Heeeeeeeeeej
<peyam> det e jag igen sötnosar
<Miniisme> Hej jag har en fråga angående Ubuntu 14.04
<andol> Miniisme: fråga på :)
<Miniisme> jag försökte installera Elementary os men den lyckades inte hitta mitt windows 7 , är detta ett vanligt fel?
<Philip5> hittar den inte så du inte kan dualboota den eller hittar den inte partitionen med windowsfiler?
<Miniisme> den hittar inte så jag kan dualboota
<Philip5> det borde den hitta automatiskt
<Philip5> du är säker på att den paritionen inte har råkat försvinna av nåon anledning?
<Miniismee> ne för jag är inne på windows nu
<Philip5> och hur bootade du den om du inte kunde hitta den?
<Miniismee> när jag skulle installera linux så brukar man kunna välja installera brevid windows 7 men det stod istället kan inte hitta något annat operativsystem
<Philip5> minns inte hur det brukar stå för jag lägger in linux på en egen parition som ja väljer och sedan hittas alla os som finns installerade på olika paritioner av grub
<Miniismee> jaha
<Philip5> brukar inte köra guidat läge för partitionering
<Miniismee> juste glömde att de går o göra manuellt
<coolbot95> Fattar inte vem som dual-bootar.
<coolbot95> Vem orkar hålla igång fler än ett OS?
<coolbot95> Och hålla på och starta om datorn stup i kvarten?
<coolbot95> Däremot virtuella maskiner...
<DrGrov> Gokväll gokväll
<DrGrov> Någon med bra server kunskaper om hur man enkelt får in grafiskt UI i 14.04 på en serverburk?
<einand> DrGrov: apt-get install ubuntu-desktio
<DrGrov> einand: Hej, hur står det till? Behöver inget mer att göra då? Får allting att fungera så jag får remote desktop tillgång till den?
<einand> DrGrov: blir samma som desktop installationen då
<einand> fast, varför kör du inte ssh
<DrGrov> einand: Behöver jag köra in något annat program? Jag använde mig av X2Go då jag körde in på Debian 7 Desktop 64-bitars
<DrGrov> Jag vill jobba med mina nya domäner som jag kopplat in via servern
<einand> ?
<DrGrov> Hur kommer jag lättast in då? Vilket program är att föredra för att skapa remote connection?
<einand> ssh -X ?
<DrGrov> Finns inget program direkt som jag kan installera på servern och sedan installera på egen maskin för att få detta grafiskt?
<einand>   -X      Enables X11 forwarding.  This can also be specified on a per-host basis in a configuration file.
<einand>              X11 forwarding should be enabled with caution.  Users with the ability to bypass file permissions on the
<einand>              remote host (for the user's X authorization database) can access the local X11 display through the for-
<einand>              warded connection.  An attacker may then be able to perform activities such as keystroke monitoring.
<einand>              For this reason, X11 forwarding is subjected to X11 SECURITY extension restrictions by default.  Please
<einand>              refer to the ssh -Y option and the ForwardX11Trusted directive in ssh_config(5) for more information.
<DrGrov> Alltså, det går inte att köra det via ett GUI-program direkt?
<DrGrov> Äsch, glöm detta. Jag får bara mecka vidare :)
<DrGrov> einand: Tack för hjälpen,  det är en riktigt bra början på hela alltihopa
<enmil> finns det någon cool cli audio visualizer? :)
<Philip5> enmil: projectm kanske
<Philip5> tror den går att köra i cli också
<enmil> hm, projectm har jag kört för längesen. ska forska lite i det
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-17
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | LoCo-möte 35 Söndagen den 1/6 kl 20:00
<Barre> tjenis... lit offtopic så ursäkta om jag stör den frebila aktiviteten som varit idag ;)
<Barre> jag är på jakt efter en film som jag såg någon gån på 80-talet (osäker om den är från 80 eller 70-talet). En thriller/skräck som utspelar sig i western-miljö. En ung kvinna som behöver erskott genom indianterritorium och de blir jagade/förföljda av något/någon som skjuter svarta pilar på sällskapet. (lite svårt att komma ihåg hela handlingen).
<Barre> tror den heter nått med hawk eller eagle eller nått.. väldigt osäker på det dock
<maxjezy> the king is back
<senate> black robe
<maxjezy> the king is black
<Barre> nope, det var (som jag mins det) inte några indianer med, man skulle tro att det var indianer men det var liksom nått övernaturligt...
<maxjezy> är seagate bra hårddisk?
<maxjezy> eller ska man satsa på wd?
<maxjezy> enligt en sida jag tittar på så verkar seagate sämst av de tre som testades
<maxjezy> hitachi och western digital är mycket säkrare
<realubot> maxjezy: LÃ¥ter rimligt.
<realubot> maxjezy: Seagate är väl billligast också?
<maxjezy> realubot: jag tror nog det
<maxjezy> har bara WD själv så vet ej
<maxjezy> men nu är det knapert om utrymme och jag ska köpa lite nytt tänkte jag
<realubot> Finns det någon bra tjänster för att prenumerera på ljudböcker på svenska?
<realubot> Storytel tar 169 kr/månad.
<maxjezy> men du provar ju fritt i 14 dagar
<maxjezy> om man kisar med ögonen ser det ut som de har jennifer lopez på hemsidan
<maxjezy> orange is the new black
<maxjezy> en valfri ljudbok i månaden för 89:- på storytel
<maxjezy> därför man laddar ner ljudböcker antar jag
<maxjezy> eller läser själv
<realubot> Det är för dyrt.
<realubot> Jag tvivlar inte på att tjänsten håller måttet det är priset jag tycker är bara för mycket.
<maxjezy> ja det är ju inte speciellt lockande pris
<maxjezy> egmont säljer tex en kalleanka tidning och en dvd med ninjago (lego) för en fjärdedel av det priset.
<realubot> maxjezy: Bra jämförelse. ;) Det avgör saken. Storytel får kursa.
<maxjezy> ja, speciellt när man måste stå för "bredbandskostanden" till mobilen med.
<maxjezy> som kostar fy-sjutton-hundra
<maxjezy> om storytel gick förbi operatörernas trafik-koll hade vi kunnat diskutera
<realubot> Men ljud drar inte så mycket och jag tänker mig typ 2-3 ljudböcker i veckan.
<realubot> Men jag pröjsar inte mer än 50-100 kr/månad för en sådan tjänst.
<maxjezy> ljud drar ganska mycket när det utspelas under lång tid
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Det är en faktor att ta med i beräkningarna.
<realubot> Men det är framförallt priset på tjänsten som avgör.
<realubot> Storytel borde ha ett mellanabonnemang. Typ 1 bok/vecka för 99 kr.
<realubot> Nu är det allt eller inget typ.
<realubot> Och 49 kr/månad för 1 bok/månad.
<realubot> Det hade varit "rimligt".
<realubot> Vad menar de med 1 bok/månad? En påbörjad lyssning?
<realubot> Då pajar de ju hela meningen med att streama ljudböcker. Halva meningen med Spotify och likande tjänster är ju möjligheten att hoppa runt bland låtar.
<maxjezy> om netflix kan erbjuda det de erbjuder för så låg kostnad så borde ljudböcker inte kosta mer än 20 kr i månaden
<maxjezy> och då är jag generös
<maxjezy> film kostar betydligt mer än någon sketen ljudbok att tillverka
<maxjezy> och netflix producerar och levererar egna serier och filmer dessutom
<realubot> "Att tänka på: Om du har valt in en titel för en bokkredit kan du inte byta den, vi rekommenderar därför att du provlyssnar innan du använder dina krediter."
<maxjezy> det tror jag inte storytel gör, men vafaen vet jag.
<realubot> Okej. De har en provlyssningsfunktion.
<realubot> Men ändå.
<realubot> maxjezy: Netflix säljer helt andra volymer.
<realubot> maxjezy: Någonstans känns det som en dålig idé att satsa på att sälja ljudböcker på den svenska marknaden.
<realubot> *svenska ljudböcker
<realubot> Det är som ett Spotify med bara svensk musik.
<realubot> För 169 kr/månad.
<maxjezy> ja, speciellt när man går på bibblan och lånar ljudböcker gratis
<realubot> Hur ska en sådan tjänst överleva när de utländska bolagen tar in svenska ljudböcker i sina sortiment?
<realubot> maxjezy: Exakt. Biblioteket betalar i.o.f.s. till förlagen men det går ju via skattsedeln så det ser du ju inte.
<realubot> Och betalar för oavsett om du vill eller ej.
<maxjezy> ja, men det är kärlek det
<realubot> Så varför inte nyttja tjänsten gratis om man ändå redan betalar för den?
<maxjezy> att låta alla a tillgång till sketna ljudböcker oavsätt om man har ett kreditkort att nyttja eller ej,.
<realubot> "Richard Båge gick in i Storytel genom tv-programmet Draknästet 2009."
<maxjezy> justja, det minns jag
<maxjezy> hur ska vi kunna ha en nollvision av döda i trafiken om vi inte förbjuder motorcyklar
<maxjezy> säkerhetstänket gäller inte mc, bara bilar som ska ha säkrare material, airbags osv
<maxjezy> lika många dör idag som för 30 år sedan i mc olyckor
<maxjezy> men det beror inte på att bågarna blir säkrare när olyckan är framme
<maxjezy> utan att vägarna är bättre och utbildningen bättre.
<maxjezy> även vana duktiga trafikanter dör, spelar ingen roll om man är en klantskalle eller inte, lite otur är allt som behövs
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag vet: Höj åldern för motorcykelkörkort till 30 år. Förbjud racerhojar.
<maxjezy> det är främst personbilar som dödar mc förare
<maxjezy> i krock
<realubot> Läste det precis. Men det säger ju inte hur olyckan sker.
<realubot> Kan fortfarande vara unga förare på vissa typer av hojar.
<maxjezy> nej, bara vad man krockar in i
<realubot> Jo. Klart att det är vanligare att krocka med en bil än med ett flygande tefat.
<realubot> Även om ett träd borde ligga bra till i statistiken.
<maxjezy> supersport bågar är vanligast
<maxjezy> 90 % typ
<maxjezy> förbjuda dessa på allmän väg är ett steg i rätt riktning
<realubot> Precis.
<maxjezy> ah, man ser ju iaf att politikernas snack är mer snack än en vision man faktiskt arbetar mot.
<realubot> Eller inför regler för köp av sporthoj. T.ex: Haft MC-körkort i minst 5-10 år.
<realubot> Det är mer rättvist än att införa en åldergräns även om det i praktiken blir samma sak för unga förare.
<maxjezy> fortfarade är det så att vägarna håller inte kvaliten som krävs för såna hastigheter dessa maskiner levererar
<maxjezy> det är otroligt kostsamt att undehålla vägarna i det skick som krävs för att framföra en mc säkert
<maxjezy> och att kombinera supersport mc med andra fordon är inte smart
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Det är inte bra.
<realubot> Ska man köra MC ska man köra MC med aphäng.
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> duke nukem style
<realubot> Det gäller ju att ha lite stil om man åker hoj.
<maxjezy> inom alla andra fordonstyper ser vi en minskning av döda i trafiken
<realubot> En racing-MC hör hemma på tävlingsbanan.
<maxjezy> ja, eller i garaget
<realubot> Ska man åka långt så åker man bil, båt, tåg, flyg. Inte MC.
<maxjezy> att pöka på
<realubot> Och ska man åka kortare sträckor så gäller det att åka med stil och då är det MC med aphäng som gäller.
<realubot> maxjezy: Du har inte funderat på att börja åka moped?
<maxjezy> realubot: jag funderar på el cykel
<maxjezy> det är nog framtiden
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Jag har testat en sådan faktiskt.
<realubot> Men det kanske jag inte är ensam om att ha gjort i kanalen.
<maxjezy> kanske du är :)
<realubot> Den fungerade finfint.
<realubot> Problemet är att du måste trampa.
<realubot> Det är ju bara en stödmotor.
<maxjezy> det går ju att modda lätt
<realubot> Jo. Men då blir det olagligt direkt.
<maxjezy> jo
<realubot> Dessutom lär de förkorta batteritiden avsevärt.
<maxjezy> jag vill ha stödmotorn till jobbet
<maxjezy> så man är fresh när man kommer fram
<maxjezy> hem kan man trampa
<realubot> maxjezy: Så du har börjat jobba?
<maxjezy> jag ska börja nästa vecka
<realubot> Okej. Vilken bransch?
<maxjezy> parkförvaltning
<realubot> Får du vettigt betalt då eller är det praktik?
<maxjezy> det är 17k i månaden
<maxjezy> slavlön men
<realubot> Jo. Men en lön.
<maxjezy> får plugga 50 % komvux på arbetstid
<maxjezy> och även körkort
<maxjezy> så det är nice
<realubot> Okej. SÃ¥ du jobbar bara halvtid?
<maxjezy> valfritt
<realubot> Okej. Men 17k gäller 100 %?
<maxjezy> nej, det är oavsätt om jag pluggar 50 % och 50 % körkort
<maxjezy> så, i princip behöver jag inte jobba alls.
<maxjezy> tills jag har körkortet
<maxjezy> men sen ska ju skatt dras
<realubot> Jaha. Och får 17k? Nu blev lönen riktigt hög helt plötsligt. Vad är haken? Det låter för bra för att vara sant.
<maxjezy> så de blir ju typ 12
<realubot> Jo, men det är ju Sveriges högsta studiebidrag.
<maxjezy> ja, haken är att man måste vara inskriven på ams och söka jobb samtidigt
<maxjezy> eftersom det är 12 månaders anställning jag har
<maxjezy> sen är jag arbetslös igen
<realubot> Jo. Men får du plugga och ta körkort under de 12 månaderna då?
<realubot> Och lönen berättigar till A-kassa?
<maxjezy> japp
<realubot> Det låter som en bra deal.
<realubot> Kallas detta något särskilt?
<maxjezy> för att vara fattigsverige är det helt okej
<maxjezy> kom-i-jobb
<realubot> Jaha. NÃ¥got lokalt eller finns det i hela Sverige?
<maxjezy> http://www.sundsvall.se/Kommun-och-politik/Projekt-och-sammarbeten/KomiJobb/
<realubot> Ah.
<realubot> Det låter bra. Gissar att körkortet är värt mer än komvux.
<maxjezy> körkortet bekostas av mig själv
<maxjezy> så det är lite (b)
<maxjezy> men jag får plugga under arbetstid till det
<maxjezy> så det är iaf bra
<realubot> Aj då.
<realubot> Det behöver inte vara så dyrt om du har någon att övningsköra med men annars sticker ju priset snabbt iväg.
<realubot> Körkort är ju nästan ett måsta i dag.
<maxjezy> ja, jag ska lämna landet så jag vill ha ett körkort innan dess
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Det är bra.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag har läst på komvux.
<realubot> maxjezy: Those were the days.
<maxjezy> på 90 talet?
<realubot> Nej. 2000-talet.
<maxjezy> vad plugga du?
<realubot> maxjezy: Det var nog min båästa studietid någonsin.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag höjde betygen i kursen jag redan har läst på gymnasiet.
<realubot> maxjezy: Matematik, samhällskunskap, engelska, typ.
<realubot> Inga konstigheter.
<maxjezy> eftersom jag inte har några betyg alls så blir det att skaffa betyg
<realubot> Det fanns inte mycket annat att välja på då. Nu kanske det finns IT-kurser m.m.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ska du läsa vidare sedan eller är detta bara en grej som ingår liksom?
<realubot> maxjezy: Hoppade du av gymnasiet eller varför har du inte betyg?
<maxjezy> jag fundera på att köra religionsvetenskap sen
<maxjezy> ja, jag blev utsparkad från gymnasiet
<realubot> Du var en värsting maxjezy.
<maxjezy> Journalistik med samhällsstudier - inriktning religionsvetenskap
<realubot> Skolans skräck.
<maxjezy> något liknande är jag sugen på
<realubot> Låter perfekt om du inte vill ha jobb. Det går väl 2 arbetssökande på varje journalistjobb.
<maxjezy> sedan är det bara luta sig tillbaka på någon av norges ledande tidningar
<realubot> Men med rätt nisch så.
<maxjezy> jo men jag är en flink finlands-svensk politisk flykting med asylargument i norge
<maxjezy> vilken tidning kommer inte nappa på mig ?
<realubot> Ja du säg det.
<maxjezy> insiderinfo om grannlandet, brodern sverige.
<maxjezy> blir framside löpet på alla norska tidningar om 4-5 år
<maxjezy> hur fattigsverige skor sig på människor istället för olja.
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Pengarna ska ju in. Har man inte olja så får man utnyttja det mänskliga kapitalet.
<realubot> maxjezy: Men Norge är bra.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag kanske gör dig sällskap.
<realubot> Jag kan bo i en friggebod på din gård. Lovar att aldrig gå ut när det är ljust så du slipper se mig.
<maxjezy> låter toppen
<realubot> maxjezy: Norge blir nog en av de sista välfärdsstaterna som faller. Om det inte blir invaderat som under WWII.
<maxjezy> frågan är isf vem som vågar göra samma misstag som tyskjävlarna gjorde
<realubot> maxjezy: Vilken stad i Norge är det som gäller då? Finns det någon annan stad att ha där än Oslo?
<realubot> Halden var ju inte rolig för Karl XII.
<realubot> Men det behöver ju inte betyda att den är fel nu.
<maxjezy> jag vet inte riktigt, kanske bo lite utanför oslo
<maxjezy> eller nordnorge
<realubot> Nordnorge låter kallt som sjutton.
<maxjezy> ja fast 50 % av året bor man ju utomlands sedan
<realubot> Hela Norge låter kallt som sjutton.
<realubot> maxjezy: Vart ska du då bo?
<realubot> Sverige?
<maxjezy> något varmt mysigt land med kvinnor som erbjuder en massage för under 50 spänn
<maxjezy> i sverige kostar massage flera hundra kr per timme
<realubot> LÃ¥ter som Thailand.
<maxjezy> där omkring iaf
<realubot> Eller Portugal om vi håller oss till Europa.
<realubot> Kanske ett gammalt öststatsland.
<maxjezy> polen kanske :)
<realubot> Grekland kanske har sänkt priset på massage också.
<realubot> maxjezy: Polen ligger inte bra i munnen.
<maxjezy> deras bidrag i ESC var ju toppen
<maxjezy> undrar om den där LCHF dieten är bra
<maxjezy> mest tjocka som går på den
<realubot> SÃ¥g inte ESC.
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syMhJMmGEIc
<maxjezy> där är musikvideon med låten
<maxjezy> mycket bra musik
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tror på: Ät mer frukt och grönt. Ät mindre av allt annat. Rör på dig mer.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja ja. Den har jag läst om på Aftonbladet.
<realubot> För mycket kvinnor och för mycket bröst för Sverige.
<realubot> Det tål vi inte här.
<maxjezy> hon låter som shakira
<maxjezy> sexig röst
<realubot> Möjligt. Jag stod inte ut med den kassa musiken.
<andol> Jomentitta vilka som roat sig med att hålla låda i två timmar...
<maxjezy> musiken gillar jag
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag orkade inte lyssna.
<realubot> andol: Vi vaktar kanalen om det skulle komma in någon och ställa en fråga.
<maxjezy> jag körde en rearm på min windows 8 idag
<maxjezy> fick 90 nya dagar
<realubot> maxjezy: Själv har jag lyssnat på AQUA eftersom Lene är (var) så snygg.
<realubot> maxjezy: Och efter de 90 dagarna?
<maxjezy> realubot: ah, hon va snygg som faen
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur löser du det då?
<maxjezy> 90 till kanske?
<maxjezy> det ska bara fungera en gång
<maxjezy> men jag har gjort det 2 ggr
<andol> maxjezy: Ähh, ifall du faktiskt tycker det är värt att använda Windows 8, är det inte lättare att bara betala för det, istället för att lägga massa tid på att konstra?
<maxjezy> andol det är typ 5 sek
<realubot> maxjezy: Hon var otroligt snygg. Hon ser frotfarande väldigt bra ut även om hon säkert plastikopererat sig tusen gånger om.
<maxjezy> bara öppna en konsol och köra koden
<maxjezy> slmgr -rearm
<realubot> andol: Vad är din kommentar till Lene i AQUQ? Då och nu?
<realubot> andol: Försök att hålla dig i.a.f. lite ontopic är du snäll.
<maxjezy> andol: jag kanske köper windows med en ny hårdvara senare
<maxjezy> sugen på en laptop
<andol> realubot: Att det känns lite väl pubertal att hålla på och älta i kanalen?
<realubot> *AQUA
<maxjezy> danskarna har alltid frestat sverige med sin kultur och sexyness
<maxjezy> hur kan det där lilla landet vara så starkt ekonomiskt, kulturellt och sexynessigt.
<realubot> maxjezy: Men jösses var åren förstör en kvinnas utseende.
<maxjezy> realubot: ja, det är inte som med mikael persbrant precis
<realubot> maxjezy: Det var 14 år sedan Barbie Girl och de kom ut.
<madbear_> tjenna dawgs
<realubot> 17 år.
<madbear_> annars då realubot , druckit ditt sista kaffe för kvällen då?
<realubot> madbear_: Nehe. Inte då.
<realubot> madbear_: Vad tror du om mig egentligen?
<madbear_> :D
<realubot> Det är bara barnungar som inte dricker kaffe efter 22.
<maxjezy> kör du riktigt kok-kaffe eller kör du snabbvarianten?
<realubot> Barnungar och knegare som är rädda för att få skit av chefen om de sover bort halva förmiddagen för att de har suttit uppe och datat hela natten högas om hus på kaffe.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag kör bryggkaffe.
<maxjezy> lila?
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är faktiskt väldigt olika.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag brukar variera mig. Tar det som är billigt bortsett från lågprismärkena Eldorado och allt vad de heter.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är alltid rea på någon sort tycker jag.
<maxjezy> det var tider det då leif stod i tv rutan och lottade ut lådor med årsförbrukning av kaffe i.
<realubot> Men jag funderar på att ersätta en del av kaffesörplandet med att pimpla vin.
<maxjezy> jag funderar på att göra potatis-sprit
<realubot> Loket hade ju talang till skillnad mot alla andra jönsar som syns i TV.
<realubot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKyYQsQgbN0
<realubot> Över en miljon svenskar bänkade sig framför TV-apparaterna för att se Loket ringa i en röd telefon till folk.
<realubot> Vad säger det om det här landet och människorna som bor här?
<maxjezy> de önskar alla sig ett finare liv
<maxjezy> men ingen vågar säga det
<maxjezy> det är inte fint att vilja slippa fattigsverige
<madbear_> maxjezy: fan va du e pepp då
<madbear_> vart vill du då?
<madbear_> rikUSA?
<madbear_> :D
<realubot> madbear_: Norge.
<realubot> madbear_: Det är oljemiljarderna som hägrar för maxjezy.
<madbear_> mjo
<madbear_> kan han tillåmed betala för winlicensen
<maxjezy> windows erbjuder mig chansen att testa och utvärdera
<maxjezy> att köpa grisen i säcken är inget man vill göra
<maxjezy> madbear_ det var inte jag som var en av de miljonen tittare som önskade mig ett bättre liv genom att köpa lotter
<maxjezy> svenska folket i fattigsverige däremot
<maxjezy> jag var fortfarande för ung för att bry mig om annat än mopeder och pussa fjortisar
<realubot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKyYQsQgbN0&t=13m42s
<madbear_> mjo det va grejer det
<madbear_> maxjezy: men det här fattigsverige alltså, vad menar du
<madbear_> köp en lägenhet på strandvägen och lev lyx ?
<madbear_> sluta gnälla
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> jag bor ju på strandvägen redan
<realubot> HElt sjukt att de lottar ut kattmat när bara x % av befolkningen har katt. De måste ha skrattat gott åt det på BingoLotto-redaktionen eller fått kattmaten riktigt billigt.
<maxjezy> fattigsverige är väl ett bra namn på landet som lottar ut kaffe och kattmat
<maxjezy> i bästa sändningstid
<madbear_> jaha jo fast det va ju några som rullade in 1-7 millar varje lördag oxå om jag inte minns rätt?
<madbear_> det e ju lite torftigare nu när så få spelar
<maxjezy> ja, fast de är ju vad alla drömde om
<maxjezy> 1 av 1000 000 tittare drog hem vinsten
<realubot> Ni som har Spotify. Finns den här låten på spottan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKyYQsQgbN0&t=4m58s
<einand> realubot: vad heter den
<realubot> Den har nog inget namn.
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Varför måste alla låtar heta något?
<maxjezy> sökning på bingolotto gav ingenting av värde för den låten
<maxjezy> på spotify
<maxjezy> mest en massa musik om att sluta spela bingolotto
<einand> hur skall jag då hitta den på spotify
<realubot> De har inte Metallica och BingoLotto-introlåten.
<realubot> PÃ¥ Spotify.
<realubot> DÃ¥ vet vi det.
<einand> Metallica finns ju
<realubot> Har Spotify "För fet för ett fuck" av Svullo då?
<einand> japp
<maxjezy> japp
<realubot> einand: Metallica fanns inte förr på Spotify.
<einand> http://open.spotify.com/track/1ZXt2h9IrfcFUgCuHNxjen
<realubot> Jag har inte Spotify.
<einand> realubot: fast det var ju inte spotifys fel, metalica vägra finnas digital, precis som Beatles
<realubot> einand: Jo. Vet det.
<einand> Spotify är gratis, om man som mig står ut med lite reklam
<maxjezy> de har ju webplayer numera ocksåp
<realubot> Men det var dåligt att Spotify inte har introlåten till BingoLotto när det sändes i Göteborgs lokal-TV.
<maxjezy> så även linuxfolk kan njuta
<realubot> einand: De har väl fortfarande kvar den där 10-spelningar regeln?
<maxjezy> jag lyssnar på enter sandman nu
<einand> maxjezy: dom har ju länge haft en native linux klient
<einand> realubot: avskaffat den
<realubot> einand: Så att man inte kan lyssna på en låt om man har hört den x gånger?
<einand> inga restrektioner alls numera, förutom reklamen
<realubot> einand: Okej. Så då är Spotify tillbaka där de började.
<maxjezy> reklamen slipper man ganska lätt med att byta låt innan den gamla är slut
<realubot> Hur mycket reklam har de då jämfört med när tjänsten startade?
<maxjezy> jag hör aldrig reklam
<einand> inte så farligt, 4 gånger i timmen kanske
<Spookan> Kostar inte Linux-Spotify?
<maxjezy> laddade däremot ner en skiva som var rippad på spotify
<maxjezy> den hade reklam i sig
<realubot> maxjezy: Det förutsätter ju att du sitter vid datorn?
<maxjezy> japp
<einand> Spookan: reklam-betalning i alla medier nu, till och med mobilen
<realubot> Har Spotify kommit in i 2000-talet nu då och har en webbaserad klient?
<realubot> Eller måste man fortfarande ladda ner deras fula klient?
<einand> realubot: play.spotify.com
<maxjezy> webbaserad finns
<maxjezy> säkert chrome som pressat dem
<einand> fungerar på Firefox os?
<realubot> Det här låter ju helt fantastiskt.
<einand> menar att den fungerar på firefox os
<einand> inte ?
<einand> vet inte vad jag fick det ifrån
<maxjezy> kanske, kanske inte.
<maxjezy> vem har firefox som OS?
<maxjezy> segt redan som webbrowser
<realubot> "Gratis" musik i webbläsaren. Jag utgår från att Spotify har gett access till användarnas lyssningsstatistik till NSA och FRA. Jobbigt om man måste exportera statistiken och maila varje månad.
<maxjezy> nothing else matters
<realubot> Vad heter den där tjejen som är med i låten "Inga from Sweden"?
<einand> vet inte om min musik är intressant för FRASA
<realubot> Helt otroligt att hon har kommit undan att bli internetkändis men det kanske beror på att hon slog igenom på tuben innan det blev en grej att göra det.
<realubot> einand: Musiklyssnandet avslöjar nog både ett och annat om en person.
<einand> vad då?
<bamsefar> Vad man gillar för musik t.ex.
<einand> tja, lyssnar man på orientaliskmusik så är man terrorist
<realubot> Flashback har svaret.
<maxjezy> musik och politik går ju ihop som smör och smörkniv
<realubot> einand: Tror det går att utläsa mycket mer än så. De kan nog ta fram en psykologisk profill baserat på hur du blandar låtar, om du lyssnar klart på låtar eller ej, spridning i musiksmak e.t.c.
<maxjezy> så klart att man avslöjar hemligheter om människors privata genom musik
<realubot> Hon till vänster är det: https://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/tv/article10499098.ab
<maxjezy> jag lyssnar på tex dead prez
<maxjezy> NSA vill nog veta om det
<maxjezy> eftersom jag är anti amerikan
<maxjezy> de ger nog hellre greencard till en som lyssnar på pro amerika musik
<realubot> Spotify-stats säger väl inte allt men tillsammans med Facebook-stats m.m. så ger det en mer komplett bild.
<realubot> Det här med dokusåpor är ett bra exempel på hur snett det kan gå om man låter marknaden bestämma innehållet.
<realubot> Men Maria Johansson var ju vacker som få.
<realubot> "Enligt uppgift fick Camilla Lundengård 3 000 kronor för besväret och tidningen med henne på omslaget blev det årets bästsäljare för Slitz."
<realubot> De säljer sig billigt men det är klart det är ju bra marknadsföring för dem att synas på omslaget.
<einand> tur att jag numera bara köper min musik numera
<realubot> einand: Ja. Det är nog tur det.
<realubot> Men du kommer ju inte undan registreringen för det.
<einand> dock köper jag den av apple, så nsa vet väl änvdå vad jag lyssnar på
<realubot> De ser ju vilka låtar du köper även om de inte ser lyssningsstatistik.
<einand> japp
<realubot> einand: Du får snatta musiken på stormarkanden.
<David-A> man kan köpa kontant
<einand> njea, tror inte det går att köpa kontant längre
<maxjezy> cash är inte king längre
<realubot> Sant. Men frågan är om det ger lika hög status bland brudarna? Många tjejer gillar ju de däringa hårda grabbarna.
<maxjezy> det kan vi nog alla enas om
<einand> njea, har inget optisk media
<einand> så, köper jag en cd-skiva så kan jag inte spela upp den
<realubot> einand: Det låter inte omöjligt att komma över en USB-CD? så kan du själv överföra musiken till HDD:n?
<maxjezy> det är få artister som släpper på kasett
<maxjezy> vilket är synd
<einand> realubot: fast det vill jag inte
<maxjezy> walkman kasettspelare kostar inte många kronor
<realubot> einand: Nej. Men då får du räkna med att dina musikköp ingår i FRA:s akt om dig.
<David-A> (FRA har nog inte tillgång till dina kort-transkationer, men det har NSA. det skulle vara om sammarbetet är så bra att FRA får dem från NSA)
<maxjezy> tvärtom
<David-A> hurdå? kort-transaktion involverar system hos butik, banker o swift-servrar i europa. den senare skickar kopior av transaktioner till usa, enligt avtal, trots att det tekniskt sett inte behövs. det är enbart för övervakning. FRA har inte samma direktinkoppling i systemet, eller har de det?
<realubot> David-A: FRA har nog lite att byta med om det skulle bli aktuellt annars.
<David-A> troligen
<realubot> David-A: Intressant. Hur vet du att det fungerar så?
<realubot> Det är tur att man inte har något skumt på gång för det låter svettigt att hålla sig undan all den här övervakningen.
<David-A> det stod i nyheterna för länge sen när det var aktuellt att ha servrar lokalt i europa så alla transaktioner inte behövde gå via usa. usa-s villkor var att de ändå får kopior på transaktionerna.
<maxjezy> David-A, ja, nyheterna och länge sen. bra källor.
 * realubot funderar på vad artisten Robyn lever på.
<realubot> Det står om hennes fantastiska karriär överallt men vad är det som är så fantastiskt? Jag kommer bara i håg Do you really want med från 1800-talet typ.
<maxjezy> det är nog mer rimligt att informationen delas inom europeiska länders bankväsen och skatteverk
<maxjezy> och att det är en öppen dörr in för FRA
<maxjezy> realubot, hon har några superhits om året ju
<maxjezy> hon lär väl vara en av få artister som faktiskt det går bra för
<David-A> enligt google är det aktuella avtalet tftp-avtalet mellan eu-usa från 2010, men det har funnits liknande sedan 9/11 o troligen tidigare.
<realubot> maxjezy: Har hon? Det har jag missat totalt. Trodde hon levde på att göra reklam för Volvo.
<maxjezy> hon äger sig själv
<maxjezy> sitt eget skivbolag
<realubot> Tur att man inte medverkar i Så mycket bättre. Slippa sitta och låtsas att man blir glad av dåliga covers på sina egna låtar.
<maxjezy> jag tycker gråt grejen verkar jobbigast
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag kan starta ett skivbolag på 1 sek. Det säger ju inget om hennes inkomster.
<maxjezy> realubot, sant, men är inte hon rik så är det illa
<realubot> maxjezy: Det fixar jag bättre än att spela glad över något jag inte är glad över eller t.o.m. tycker är riktigt dåligt. Som att spela glad över en present som man helst vill slänga.
<maxjezy> att sitta där och tycka synd om agnes som blev mobbad i 3:e klass är bara för mycket
<realubot> Det räcker väl med en riktig hit så har de väl så de klarar sig.
<maxjezy> sen att hon likt alla andra artister måste ta en pause och gå ut och ta en nypa luft och gråta lite är bäst
<realubot> Lyssnar lite på Petra Marklund nu. Och jag har hört flera av hennes låtar utan att ens veta att det är hon som framför dem.
<maxjezy> det är något med korthåriga kvinnor och musik
<einand> jag är nog konservatist, men korthåriga kvinnor är det mest osexigaste som finns
<realubot> maxjezy: Tänk om de hade fått lyssna på våra berättelser om våra livslånga utanförskap. Då hade de fått skicka hela gänget till psykakuten inkl. produktionsteamet.
<maxjezy> realubot: ja
<realubot> einand: Tänkte precis att Petra såg bättre ut som långhårig.
<realubot> einand: http://www.stars-celebrites.com/SEPTEMBER/september01.jpg
<maxjezy> sveriges bästa kvinnliga artist är iaf nene cherry
<maxjezy> neneh
<realubot> einand: http://photos.posh24.com/p/1162610/z/petter_askergren/september_petra_marklund_upptr.jpg
<realubot> maxjezy: Hon kommer ju från en familj där det finns en viss talang i.a.f.
<einand> hemskt ful kvinna
<maxjezy> i give you love baby, not romance.
<realubot> Hm, när man söker efter artister på youtube så får man upp en topplista med låtar. Är detta någonting nytt?
<realubot> einand: Haha. Vad kräsen du är.
<realubot> einand: Hon är söt. Så mycket får du ge henne.
<maxjezy> söt är väl att ta i
<maxjezy> laleh är typ söt
<realubot> maxjezy: Tycker du inte Petra är söt?
<realubot> Jag tycker hon ser bra ut.
<maxjezy> hon ser ganska sliten ut
<realubot> Att Laleh är söt håller jag med om.
<realubot> Men Laleh har utstrålning också.
<realubot> Det bidrar mycket.
<realubot> Inte på bilder men i intervjuer m.m.
<David-A> vilka bra artister som namedroppas här. men varför inte prata om deras musik i st f deras utseende? t.ex. neneh cherry: "trout" o "menoy love"
<David-A> när jag hör laleh tänker jag ibland på cornelis wreesvijk. så olika men så lika
<realubot> David-A: Varför inte rösta på FI istället för att klaga på att vi pratar utseende?
<maxjezy> utseendet är ju viktigt
<maxjezy> ska vi vara ihop med dessa artister krävs att de gör bra musik men också kan föra sig och se bra ut
<realubot> Exakt. Om man inte ställer upp på utseendefixeringen så känns artist som fel yrke.
<realubot> Det är ungefär som att se ut som Kermit och försöka slå Hulken i en tävling i bodybuilding.
<maxjezy> få artister lyckas utan att ha utseendet med sig
<David-A> "vara ihop"?
<realubot> Man är med i fel tävling s.a.s.
<realubot> Kermit är bra på sin sak men han hör inte hemma i en tävling i bodybuilding.
<realubot> För att inte tala om politiker. Bedrövliga utseenden. Hur ska man veta vad man ska rösta på när alla är fula som stryk?
<maxjezy> CUF
<realubot> Fridolin skelar så man tror han är helt knäpp. Björklund har en glugg i käften som skulle göra varenda hockeyspelare avundsjuk.
<realubot> Statsministern ser ut som skinhead men utan att vara det. Högst förvirrande.
<maxjezy> Hanna Wagenius är sveriges framtida stadsminister
<realubot> Mycket kan man säga om C men de gjorde tveklst ett ansiktslyft när de bytte ut Maggan mot Annie.
<maxjezy> blir bättre när Annie går och Hanna tar över
<realubot> maxjezy: Hanna ser riktigt bra ut ja men tyvärr verkar hon helt blåst.
<maxjezy> då kommer iaf jag rösta C oavsätt vad de står för
<David-A> realubot, maxjezy: har du youtube el spotify. sök låten "foxy's den" av gruppen "cuba". är inte den bra säg? trots att man inte vet hur de ser ut?
 * realubot lyder order.
<realubot> Börjar jävligt dåligt.
<realubot> Fruktansvärt störande bakgrundsljud u Foxy's den.
<realubot> Om de hade skippat det så hade jag kanske orkat lyssna igenom hela låten.
<maxjezy> jag hoppade lite i låten, inga lyrics alls
<maxjezy> känns lite halvfärdigt
<realubot> Det blir roligt att ta del av alla skadeståndsanspråk som kommer att drabba Google p.g.a. youtube.
<David-A> som marilyn monroes rollfigur sa en gång "det är klassisk musik. hur jag vet det? det är ingen sång till"
<realubot> TPB framstår ju som småtjuvar jämfört med tuben.
<realubot> David-A: Jag ger inte ett skit för Marilyn Monroes omdöme.
<David-A> 1) inte jag heller, det var kommentar till jezy  2) inte marilyns omdöme utan hennes rolls
<realubot> Norska gruppen AHA har nog haft mycket nytta av sångarens utseende.
<maxjezy> herregud vad hon var gift med många under en kort tid
<realubot> Morten Harke
<David-A> realubot: youtube har förståss fått påtryckningar från rättighetsägare. de delar med sig av sina reklamintäkter så att de ska sluta klaga
<realubot> David-A: Mm, de har nog gjort någon deal.
<realubot> Annars ligger de risigt till när deras stjärna börjar dala. Då kommer gamarna fram och vill äta av resterna av den gamla sökmotorjätten.
<maxjezy> dirty dancing hade inte nått såna framgångar utan Swayze
<maxjezy> hade han sett ut som han gjorde innan han dog hade ingen velat se filmen
<realubot> Hanna Wagenius är jurist. Jag sa ju att hon verkade helt blåst. ;)
<maxjezy> kan du tänka dig att ligga med henne så kan du rösta på henne.
<maxjezy> det är min filosofi
<realubot> Jag kan inte tänka mig att ligga med henne.
<maxjezy> realubot vad ska du rösta på då?
<realubot> Det är för stor risk att hon snackar politik. Dessutom så bedömer jag att risken är för stor att man får sitta som Julian Lassange på en ambassad och häcka i några decennier om man har sex med en politiskt aktiv kvinna.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag vet ärligt talat inte.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag ska läsa in mig lite under veckan som kommer.
<maxjezy> jag har lagt ut min röst för försäljning
<maxjezy> så om någon vill köpa en röst så går det fint
<maxjezy> budet ligger på 150 kr
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur avgör du om du ska rösta på C eller SD om du kan tänka sig att ligga med Hanna Wagenius och Hanna Wigh?
<maxjezy> herregud
<maxjezy> det är som natt och dag
<realubot> maxjezy: Du gör som omslagsflickorna. Säljer dig billigt. Hur garanterar du köparen att du röstar som avtalat?
<maxjezy> realubot, hur garanterar man ett korrekt valresultat?
<maxjezy> man får helt enkelt lita på fattigsverige och dess invånare
<realubot> maxjezy: Om du får Jimmies brud "på köpet" då?
<maxjezy> vad heter hon?
<realubot> Hon heter Jimmies flickvän på Google.
<maxjezy> nä fy fan
<realubot> *Googles bildsök
<maxjezy> politiker är fan fula generellt
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är ju det jag säger.
<realubot> Det är bedrövligt.
<David-A> grupp "cuba" låt "havana". nästan omöjlig googla på, men söker jag "cuba havana" på youtube hittar jag. med musikvideo som jag inte sett förut. (o med sång till om man inte gillar klassisk:)
<itmannen> realubot< Vad är det som är så bedrövligt med Jimmies flickvän?
<realubot> Jimmie är modig. Det är inte vem som helst som vågar gå ut så här på stan: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f9/Jimmie_%C3%85kesson,_%28SD%29-ledare,_med_Louise_Erixon..jpg
<realubot> Normala människor blir åtalade av att ens tänka tanken.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag menade inte just Jimmies brud. Jag menade att utseendet på våra toppolitiker är bedrövligt.
<itmannen> realubot< Ok. På vilket vis då?
<maxjezy> itmannen hon är bedrövligt ful i mitt tycke
<realubot> itmannen: Jag erbjöd ju just Jimmies tjej och Hanna Wigh i utbyte mot Hanna Wagenius men maxjezy tackade nej.
<itmannen> maxjezy< Smaken är som baken
<maxjezy> itmannen ja, tur det
<maxjezy> johanbr: har du sett att inspelningen av säsong 9 av trailerparkboys är igång?
<realubot> itmannen: Jag skrev ju det förut. Fridolin skelar så han ser ut som om han kommer direkt från hispan. Björklund har en glugg mellan tänderna som skulle göra varenda hockeyspelare avundsjuk.
<itmannen> Det är nog tur att det lär vara ok med offtopic nu. :)
<realubot> itmannen: Du måste väga in att din gubbsjuka kan spöka lite i din bedömning av Jimmies brud.
<realubot> itmannen: maxjezy är ju lite mer objektiv i det fallet.
<maxjezy> HAHA!
<itmannen> realubot< Gubbsjuk jag? Glöm det junior
<realubot> itmannen: Offtopic? Ingen kommer undan politiken. Inte ens Open Source.
<maxjezy> inte ens en kebabpizza undgår politik
<maxjezy> då är det illa
<itmannen> realubot< För min del så spelar det ingen roll
<maxjezy> fan va dålig kebab vi har i västernorrland.
<itmannen> maxjezy< Flytta
<realubot> itmannen: Jag menar mer att ju äldre man blir ju fler kvinnor i åldern 20-30 år tycker man ser bra ut. Så är det med mig i.a.f.
<maxjezy> det är som om den aldrig blivit hyvlad
<realubot> itmannen: Det är som om omdömet börjar svikta med åldern.
<itmannen> realubot< Eller utbudet
<realubot> Det också.
<realubot> Svår ekvation.
<maxjezy> jag har en lös bekant som är i min ålder som är tillsammans med en som är i 50 års åldern
<itmannen> Jag var ute på samhället idag och tränade med Kali Linux. Mycket intressant
<maxjezy> de gjorde iofs slut nyligen
<maxjezy> itmannen: var tränar du?
<maxjezy> vad ?
<realubot> Han tränade hacking ute i samhället.
<itmannen> maxjezy< Jag tränar med att nyttja alla de resurser som finns i Kali
<itmannen> +1
<maxjezy> (gillar)
 * maxjezy slaps itmannen around a bit with a large trout
<itmannen> Undrar hur många gubbar som är 60 som pysslar med sådant? :)
<realubot> Det finns nog ett gäng.
<itmannen> Tack för den du
<maxjezy> itmannen. vad är målet?
<realubot> itmannen: Men du tillhör en minoritet. Och i hålan där du bor kanske du är ensam om det.
<itmannen> maxjezy< Målet är att få mer kunskap
<realubot> itmannen: Så vad har du att avrapportera från dagens träningspass då?
<maxjezy> och med kunskapen?
<itmannen> realubot< Jag skulle nog tro det
<itmannen> realubot< Info är att det är trevligt med kunskap
<itmannen> Folk funderar nog på vad jag gör med ett långspröt på taket på bilen
<maxjezy> itmannen: trodde du ville hacka så du kunde släppa feta scoops
<maxjezy> eller kanske hacka kvinnors datorer och stjäla naket
<itmannen> maxjezy< Bara tränar
<itmannen> maxjezy< Naket kan jag få hemma
<itmannen> Men iaf så är det oerhör intressant att testa
<realubot> Men berätta vad du har fått fram då?
<maxjezy> alla har vi nog haft söksträngar på direktconnect som får frugan att undra vad DSC står för.
<itmannen> realubot< Inget som kan anses vara publikt
<maxjezy> eller är det bara jag?!?!
<itmannen> Bara du
<realubot> DC??
<realubot> DC++
<realubot> ?
<maxjezy> precis
<realubot> Det var länge sedan jag hörde om det.
<realubot> Används det fortfarande eller är det torrents som gäller för hela slanten nu?
<itmannen> Finns det ännu?
<maxjezy> enligt källor så är det väldigt stor aktivitet där
<maxjezy> kanske färre korkade som delar sina privata grejer nu
<itmannen> "enligt källor# :D
<maxjezy> flashback
<realubot> Okej.
<realubot> Jag fildelar ingenting.
<maxjezy> har du slutat fildela linux?
<itmannen> Inte jag heller
<realubot> Sist jag delade något var för några år sedan då jag seedade linuxdistar.
<realubot> maxjezy: Japp.
<maxjezy> var det jag som fick dig att sluta?
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja.
<maxjezy> jag minns att jag tipsade dig om att sluta med det.
<realubot> maxjezy: Du fick mig att inse att det är moraliskt fel att sprida Linux.
<realubot> Nej, men allvarligt. Slutade efter någon ominstallation.
<itmannen> Är du galen pöjk
<realubot> Jag har seedat många distar i mina dar.
<itmannen> Inser ni att Kali innehåller ca 300 progs för diverse ändamål
<maxjezy> nu har jag testat alla 3 smaker av olw chips
<maxjezy> de nya
<maxjezy> kyckling, 3xlök och jalapeno
<maxjezy> missnöjd med alla
<itmannen> Tack för viktig info. :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag har testat två. Samkar inget vidare.
<realubot> maxjezy: Föredrar klassikerna i Estrellas och OLWs sortiment.
<realubot> Grillchips och Sourcream.
<maxjezy> ja, estrella alla dagar isf
<realubot> Möjligt. För mig är det som med Coca-Cola och Pepsi. Jag känner ingen skillnad.
<maxjezy> Pepsi är betydligt mer krydda tycker jag
<maxjezy> samma med estrella
<maxjezy> men jag föredrar coca cola
<itmannen> Vart håller alla andra hus då som brukade vara här
<realubot> itmannen: Du tycker väl inte vi är för offtopic?
<itmannen> realubot< Suck
<itmannen> realubot< Inget jag bryr mig om
<realubot> itmannen: Kanalen är ju nedlagd.
<itmannen> ?
<realubot> itmannen: Det är nästan alldig någon aktivitet här.
<realubot> itmannen: Kanalen är inte nedlagd men man skulle kunna tro det ibland. Så dött är det.
<itmannen> Officiellt nedlagd?
<realubot> itmannen: Nej.
<itmannen> Aha
<realubot> itmannen: Bara avslagen. Som en bärs som har stått framme i solen halva dagen.
<itmannen> Huvva
<realubot> Precis.
<realubot> Dessutom är det lördagskväll.
<maxjezy> fattigsverige super till
<itmannen> Funkar inte nätet hos folk då?
<realubot> Linuxusers är inte vad de har varit. Förr satt linuxusers och kodade på lördagskvällarna. I dag är det ute och roar sig eller något.
<itmannen> Kass utveckling
<maxjezy> skyller på hollywood
<maxjezy> de gav nerdar sån jävla status i samhället.
<realubot> Ja. Det är som med politikernas utseenden: bedrövligt.
<maxjezy> förr gav man nerdar smisk, idag hyllas de som dåtidens sportfånar.
<itmannen> Jag vara nära att bli politiker. Men dom kom på att jag varit åtalad för hets mot folkgrupp
<maxjezy> klart de sniffar kokain och umgås med kvinnor
<realubot> Exakt. Sportkillar som Steve i Beverly Hills kan slänga sig i väggen. I dag är det nörderi som gäller.
<maxjezy> itmannen, sd?
<itmannen> Japp
<itmannen> Pround member
<realubot> itmannen: Du gjorde nog SD en tjänst att inte gå med i.s.f.
<itmannen> Jag är med ändå
<maxjezy> åtalad?
<maxjezy> blev det någon dom?
<itmannen> Jag har en speciell mössa på mig på byn bara för att reta gallfeber på folk
<itmannen> maxjezy< Jodå
<realubot> itmannen: Vad är meningen med att vara med i ett parti? Får de bidrag baserat på antalet medlemmar? Får du singerade idolkort på Åkis eller varför ska man vara med i något parti?
<itmannen> realubot< Det beror på vilka intressen man har
<realubot> itmannen: Jo, men alltså. Man får du eller partiet ut av det?
<realubot> Rent konkret.
<maxjezy>  beror väl på parti
<itmannen> realubot< Jag får möjligen min röst hörd lite tydligare
<itmannen> Och jag har åsikter om det mesta
<realubot> V, FI eller MP är nog det parti som gäller om man är ute efter brudar. Men tänk inte tanken grabbar. Ni kommer sitta som Julian Lassange på en ambassad och dra efter lite rajtantajtan på partifesterna.
<David-A> realubot: ungdomsförbund får tydligen bidrag i förhållande till antal medlemmar, men du behöver inte bli medlem i ssu o ung vänster, de fixar siffrorna ändå
<itmannen> realubot< Men du. Man är inte med i ett parti för att jaga kvinns
<realubot> itmannen: Hur fick SD reda på att du var dömd? Straffregistret?
<itmannen> realubot< Stämmer
<realubot> David-A: Ja, just det. Det var ju de som fuskade med medlemsstatistiken. Vem vet? Vi kanske är med i Ung vänster utan att veta om det.
<realubot> itmannen kanske är ung vänsters äldsta medlem.
<itmannen> Gud förbjude
<realubot> itmannen: Det låter ju vettigt att de gör en sådan slagning.
<itmannen> Bara idioter hela högen
<realubot> itmannen: Men du var ju emot SD förr? Varför har du ändrat dig?
<realubot> Eller minns jag fel?
<itmannen> Nu blev det fel. V är det som är idioter
<itmannen> realubot< Du minns helt galet
<realubot> Jaha.
<maxjezy> Jonas sjöstedt är ju kung
<itmannen> Nu vomerar jag
<realubot> itmannen: Det tror jag inte. Du sitter väl inte och ljuger som en politiker i kanalen?
<itmannen> realubot< Ljuger om vad?
<David-A> man borde få procent. om man blir medlem i en förening som får bidrag per medlem, så borde man få 10% av bidraget utbetalt. det borde va lag på det. så man alltid vet vilka föreningar man är med i.
<realubot> itmannen: Om att du inte har dissat SD förr?
<itmannen> realubot< Nä allvar
<itmannen> Du tänker nog på KD
<realubot> Tveksamt om partierna ska få bidrag baserat på antalet medlemmar. Luktar fuskregler lång väg.
<realubot> Klart de blåser upp statistiken.
<realubot> itmannen: Det kanske jag gör.
<itmannen> realubot< Inte bara kanske
<realubot> itmannen: Jag håller en dörr öppen för att jag har rätt genom att lägga in ett "kanske".
<itmannen> realubot< Ok
<maxjezy> itmannen: äter du ananas?
<itmannen> Nu ska jag göra lite nytta en stund
<maxjezy> utan invandringen hade vi inte haft ananas
<maxjezy> har du tänkt på det?
<itmannen> maxjezy< Nej
<maxjezy> men de du känner som äter det
<realubot> itmannen: Men politik är nog inte tillåter i den här kanalen. Porr, knark och politik är väl otillåtna offtopic?
<maxjezy> ska du inte unna dem ananas?
<itmannen> >>
<realubot> itmannen: Hur har det fått med Zonemind eller vad det heter?
<maxjezy> sånt jävla hyckel bara att både äta srirachasås, grillad kyckling och lyssna på elvis samt vara medlem i SD
<maxjezy> herregud vad det tysnade
<maxjezy> det var ett skämt
<maxjezy> det är inte hyckel.
<maxjezy> oj, är klockan så mycket
<realubot> Snart dags för middag.
<realubot> Har en färdigrätt från Mannerström som jag ska värma i micron.
<realubot> Skönt.
<realubot> Jag håller tidsgränsen på max. 5 min i köket i dag också.
<maxjezy> käkade mannerströms SJ käk
<maxjezy> faktiskt ganska godt
<realubot> Det är godare än många andra färdigrätter.
<maxjezy> ja, SJ har bra käk
<maxjezy> de är ju färsk mat
<maxjezy> inte fryst
<maxjezy> viltjärpar med svampsås och potatispuré
<maxjezy> var skitsmarrigt
<realubot> Vad kostar det då?
<realubot> För en middag?
<maxjezy> kanske 100 spänn med en bärs
<realubot> Okej. Det är väl helt okej.
<realubot> En pizza går väl på 70 spänn nuförtiden.
<realubot> Jag har en matbudget på max. 50 spänn/dygn. Alla måltider inräknade.
<maxjezy> oj, de var snålsnååålt.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är utanförskapets matbudget.
<maxjezy> jag började dagen med 120 gram hamburgare med chicagobröd och eko majs med 3 sorters ketchup till och ementaler ost
<maxjezy> sedan körde jag kokt korv med bröd
<maxjezy> och bananasplitt, kycklingchips och lite smågodis
<realubot> Hur har du råd?
<maxjezy> totalt har dagens mat kostat 220 kr
<realubot> Det är lördag men ändå?
<maxjezy> jag har inte råd
<maxjezy> laxfällan
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Hur går det med vikten då? Du gick ju upp 10-20 kg på ett år eller vad det var. Har du fortsatt? Väger du in på 100+ nu?
<maxjezy> nej, jag går ner nu
<maxjezy> tränar varje dag
<realubot> Aha.
<maxjezy> jag gick upp nästan till 100 men ligger på 85kg nu
<maxjezy> och går sakta men säkert neråt.
<realubot> Om man skulle ta och värma middagen.
<maxjezy> jag funderar på att slänga in stinas kyckling i ugnen
<maxjezy> men de tar 60 minuter
<maxjezy> nej, jag ska ju fixa jobb osv på måndag, bäst att inte nattäta.
<realubot> Kyckling är hopplöst. Sabbar 5-minutersregeln direkt.
<maxjezy> salladskyckling i micron går ju iofs
<maxjezy> men det är dyrt
<realubot> maxjezy: Mm, budgeten spricker.
<realubot> Annars är kyckling bra mat.
<realubot> Man kommer långt på fågel och fisk.
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-18
<einand> sp
<einand> så
<einand> nu har jag slutat spela ora, så jag kan snacka skit med er, några minuter
<realubot> Vi har pratat klart. Vi har inget mer att säga.
<einand> ok
<realubot> Du missade skitsnacket.
<einand> så jag kan lägga mig?
<realubot> Nja. Det är inte helt säkert.
<realubot> einand: Jag ska äta middag nu. Färdigrätt från Mannerström.
<realubot> Vad är Orca?
<einand> ORA?
<einand> Open Red Alert
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Spela rollspel istället.
<einand> kom hit då
<realubot> Jag vågar inte.
<einand> vad skulle jag kunna göra, bita dig i hälsenan?
<realubot> Ja. Kanske det.
<realubot> einand: Det är synd att politik inte är tillåtet i kanalen annars hade vi kunnat ha en EU-debatt här mellan PP-Ein och SD-itman
<einand> politik är inte förbjudet
<realubot> Nehe. Då så.
<realubot> einand: itmannen Jag och maxjezy är moderatorer.
<einand> realubot: du vet väl att jag är med på valsedeln till hösten?
<realubot> einand: Jag såg att du länkat det ja.
<realubot> Backloggen.
<realubot> einand: Snällt av dig att fylla ut valsedeln.
<realubot> Ni har ju inte en chans.
<einand> för eller senare
<realubot> Senare skulle jag tro.
<coolbot95> 5-minutersregeln innebär att man får proppa i sig hur mycket mat och godis som helst i 5 minuter.
<realubot> einand: Läste du IDG-artikeln om Troberg?
<coolbot95> Och det kan man göra oändligt antal gånger om dagen.
<einand> jo
<realubot> itmannen: Vakna nu. Det är EU-debatt.
<realubot> einand: Den gav en besk eftersmak.
<realubot> coolbot95: Min 5-minutersregel innebär att jag max. får tillbringa 5-minnuter med matlagning/dygn. Det är svårt att hålla men jag fuskar lite genom att enbart tid i med matlagning i köket räknas.
<realubot> coolbot95: Om jag kokar något så räknas bara tiden det tar att sätta kastrullen på plattan, förbereda det som ska kokas e.t.c.
<realubot> Inte själva koktiden (under förutsättning att man inte behöver röra om då).
<coolbot95> Finns inget att äta längre.
<coolbot95> Krävs att man har en massa ingredienser och att någon står där och håller på.
<coolbot95> Men vägrar snacka i kanalen för de loggar.
<maxjezy> såg en reklamskylt för piratpartiet, fri fildelning och fritt internet.
<realubot> einand: Jag utser dig som vinnare i EU-debatten. itmannen bangade ur.
<realubot> einand: Du vann på WO.
<maxjezy> de vill alltså att pedofiler ska få fildela fritt
<maxjezy> röstar på sd, pp, v, s, m. vilket som, skiter fullständigt i. ge mig pengar så har du min röst.
<maxjezy> gratis röstar jag fan inte.
<maxjezy> alla partier verkar befolkas av psykiskt sjuka och pedofiler.
<maxjezy> någon måste endå vinna, det är demokrati
<maxjezy> därför kan ja tjäna en slant på eländet.
<einand> Bara för att vi är mot att teknikade bilder skall räknas som barnpornografi behöver inte det betyda att vi är pedofiler
<maxjezy> fritt internet, fri fildelning.
<maxjezy> det är ju ett internet där droger, sex och barn säljs.
<maxjezy> fritt.
<maxjezy> öppet.
<einand> Destoviktigare att polisen får möjlighet att göra sitt jobb
<maxjezy> jag dömmer inget parti, alla är skeva av sin natur.
<einand> jo, alla har sina för och nackdelar
<realubot> einand: Jag tror Troberg är inne på fel spår när hon pratar HBTQ-frågor i Piratpartiets namn.
<einand> Viktiga frågor, men ja. Världen är inte mogen för de frågorna ännu.
<maxjezy> världen är inte redo för fattigsveriges framtåg.
<David-A> fritt internet handlar väl om nätneutralitet, att det inte genomkommersialiseras. "telia internet: ingår youtube o spotify", "telenor internet: du får twitter o wikipedia", "tele2 internet: gratis bbc.com o svtplay.se"
<maxjezy> aha, det är sånt där stallman tjaffs
<maxjezy> fritt som i pommesfritt.
<maxjezy> inte fri som en gratis björn
<maxjezy> man får jaga den och äta den i smyg.
<realubot> einand: Världen inte mogen? Det handlar ju om att det är frågor som berör en så liten del av befolkningen att det är direkt ointressant att profilera sig i frågorna.
<maxjezy> men man får den "gratis"
<maxjezy> realubot, ja, sd har ju iaf lite frågor som berör isf.
<maxjezy> tex, tiggeriet.
<maxjezy> jävla tiggare varje gång man ska på butiken
<maxjezy> fan ta dem, får mig att känna mig snååål.
<realubot> Jag tycker inte tiggarfrågan är så relevant.
<realubot> Men visst. Det är inte bra och politikerna klarar inte av att göra någonting åt det.
<maxjezy> HBTQ frågor är bra, för de kostar ingenting.
<realubot> Sant.
<maxjezy> får vi makten, ja då jävlar ska vi satsa inga pengar på att säga åt folk att tycka och ge rättigheter till folk med otroligt skeva hjärnor
<realubot> Piratpartiet är helt osynligt i dag. T.o.m. på nätet.
<David-A> maxjezy: vilka "vi"?
<maxjezy> alla partier som tar i såna skitfrågor.
<realubot> PP dansade en sommar.
<maxjezy> narkotikapolitiken vill ingen ta i.
<coolbot95> maxjezy: Du är en äcklig idiot och jag hatar sådana som du.
<maxjezy> även fast den dödar tusentals
<einand> pp är väl det enda parti som snackar narkotika nu för tiden
<maxjezy> coolbot95: jag hatar dig med.
<maxjezy> om du kollar loggarna
<einand> vad har du gjort coolbot?
<David-A> neneh cherry låt "heart", "...God, you're so digital girl!..."
<realubot> einand: Hon den där tuffa bruden i EU tror jag är ett bra dragplåster.
<einand> ok
<realubot> einand: Tycker du inte?
<maxjezy> undrar vem som nickar coolbot95
<maxjezy> vem har jag kränkt för länge länge sedan
<maxjezy> som måste smyga under olika nicknames.
<einand> maxjezy: samma som alltid sitter på tor-sasl
<maxjezy> ja, men vad är anledningen att sitta där
<maxjezy> någon gång var det en utan tor-sasl.
<einand> ok
<realubot> Varför har Andersdotter bott på olika ställen i Europa?
<realubot> "Hon har bott i många delar av Europa, exempelvis Lund, Uppsala, Bukarest, Gent men bor idag i Bryssel."
<realubot> "I en intervju med studenttidningen Lundagård 2009 har hon sagt att hon övervägt att skänka en del av sin eventuella lön som parlamentariker till, förutom Piratpartiet och Ung Pirat, också Attac, Ordfront, Amnesty och FN:s utvecklingsfond för kvinnor."
<realubot> Haha. Övrvägt.
<realubot> Det kan väl vem som helst göra. Frågan är om hon sedan gjort det?
<maxjezy> saker kommer imellan
<maxjezy> hyran var oväntad hög på 6 rummaren.
<realubot> Makt korrumperar.
<maxjezy> totally
<maxjezy> mycket vill ha mer
<einand> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdjcSGo1hJg
<realubot> Mannerström lagade en god middag till mig i natt.
<realubot> Andersdotter påstår på hemsidan att hon använder Arch Linux.
<realubot> Varför ser vi henne aldrig här i kanalen?
<maxjezy> hur många har inte lämnat denna kanalen genom åren
<realubot> Det är en hel del. Vi hade över 100 medlemmar förut. Hur många är det nu 50-60?
<maxjezy> eliten packade sina väskor och gav sig av.
<maxjezy> det passade sig inte med windows användare i kanalen
<maxjezy> man måste distansiera sig från såna som använder andra OS
<maxjezy> vissa vägrar hjälpa andra endast pga vilket OS man tror på.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag upplever att det är Ubuntu-hypen som har lagt sig.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det finns andra grejer i dag. Andråjd.
<realubot> Många har gått över till att leka med surfplattor och då bryr man sig inte om Ubuntu.
<realubot> Och fippla med mobiltelefonen.
<maxjezy> tror de flesta gick med i ett politiskt parti där de faktiskt kan utöva makt över folk
<realubot> Det tror jag också faktiskt. Att utöva makt över folk och att få uppmärksamhet.
<realubot> Det är nog viktiga skäl till att folk satsar på att göra karriär i politiska partier.
<realubot> einand: itmannen Eller vad säger kanalens politiker?
<einand> tror de flesta engagerar sig för att vilja förändra
<realubot> einand: Har du möjlighet att fixa så att jag blir hemmaman åt Amelia?
<realubot> einand: hon jobbar i parlamentet och jag är hemma och tar hand om barnen/hushållet.
<realubot> Men då får ni se till att behålla era mandat i EU.
<maxjezy> nej nu blir det lite tv zappande, här blir inga mandat valda idag.
<realubot> Nej. Inga barn gjorda heller.
<maxjezy> Direktdemokraterna.se
 * realubot lägger sig och tittar upp i taket för att få lite action.
<maxjezy> det är svårt att byta lag, men alla med vett i skallen borde gå åt direktdemokrati hållet, direktdemokraterna.se är ett alternativ att titta på.
<maxjezy> 4 år av rövknölande i ett parti som idag är känt är bara rövknölande.
<maxjezy> det ger rövknölar som inte går bort.
<oGG> @s
<realubot> Ser att Inet har heat sink grejer till RPi. Blir den överhettad eller varför säljer de sådana saker?
<senate> populärt med overclocking/overvolting?
<realubot> senate: Nej.
<maxjezy> vadå nej?
<maxjezy> fill me in, vad har jag missat?
<senate> [10:31] < realubot> Ser att Inet har heat sink grejer till RPi. Blir den överhettad eller varför säljer de sådana saker?
<senate> [11:10] < senate> populärt med overclocking/overvolting?
<senate> men icke (:
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> man säljer saker ibland utan att de förbättrar någonting
<maxjezy> ibland vill folk köpa onödiga saker
<maxjezy> bara titta på bilar som folk sätter styling på :)
<maxjezy> datorer med ledlampor som blinkar
<senate> dekaltrimma sin rpi
<maxjezy> vore nice att bygga in en rpi i en skyltdocka och ha en usb kontakt bak i nacken
<maxjezy> och kalla skiten för hubbot
<maxjezy> kanske kopla in en servomotor och styra armar och ben lite med
<maxjezy> koda en app till android o styra med
<maxjezy> är ni lika sugen på detta som jag
<maxjezy> ?!
<realubot> senate: Jaha. Trodde din fråga var oberoende av min.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det finns de som är det. Kallas humanoider: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaTfzYDZG8c
<senate> realubot: ah (: tänkte många kanske klockar sina rpi
<senate> därav behövs dom kylas mer än orginal
<senate> hur funkar rpi med openelc/xbmcbuntu egentligen?
<senate> openelec*
<maxjezy> känns lite som att klocka sin rpi är lite onödigt
<maxjezy> varför inte köpa något kraftfullare, rpi borde vara en grej för vissa grejer som inte kräver tyngre grejer
<maxjezy> tjena coolbot95, du quittade så hastigt igår, såg du i loggarna vad jag skrev efter du quitta?
<maxjezy> igår var väl egentligen idag, men eftersom vi alla sovit på saken och ser på det med friska fresha ögon kan vi säga igår om idag.
<coolbot95> TÃ¥l inte propagandaskitsnack som snack om "pedofiler" och "terrorister" som "argument" mot privatliv.
<maxjezy> coolbot95: det borde PP tänkt på när de utformade sin reklamkampanj
<maxjezy> att skriva under på fri fildelning och fritt internet innebär det jag beskrev.
<maxjezy> det är inte jag som gräver deras grav
<maxjezy> de gör de själva genom att föra en otroligt barnslig politik
<maxjezy> de vill alltså göra det fritt på nätet för pedofiler att utbyta filer utan restriktioner
<maxjezy> om de inte vill detta, utan bara uttrycker sig klumpigt vet jag inte men antagligen är de så pass skeva i sin pedofili att de faktiskt vill ha ett helt fritt internet
<maxjezy> och vill nyttja teknikens möjligheter att begå upphovsbrott
<maxjezy> de är alltså ett gäng särskoleelever som kommit på att man kan locka med gratis film och barnporr för att få röster
<maxjezy> alltså, bara olagligheter.
<einand> seriöst, vem vill ha 4k i mobilen?
<maxjezy> kamera eller skärm?
<maxjezy> jag vill nog ha båda
<maxjezy> 4
<maxjezy> k
<maxjezy> kommer med högre framerates på lägre upplösning
<einand> skärm
<maxjezy> drar nog massa batteri
<maxjezy> men, fördubblar man batterikapaciteten så
<einand> kolla på dagens skärmar, du kan inte se en pixel på typ längre än 2 dm avstånd
<maxjezy> hdmi out på mobilen så är det ett måste snart
<maxjezy> men viktigast är det för mobiltillverkarna
<maxjezy> idag har billigaste telefonerna så högupplöst skärm
<einand> alla mobiler idag har väl hdmi out?
<maxjezy> inte min
<maxjezy> har inte hd skärm heller
<einand> vilken modell?
<maxjezy> nokia asha 301
<maxjezy> Bildskärm	2,4 "
<maxjezy> Bildskärmsupplösning	240 pixel x 320 pixel
<itmannen> +29 här på verandan. Härliga tider
<einand> itmannen: tror jag dock inte på
<einand> iaf inte om du är i sverige
<einand> så, snart är alla mina filmer i mp4 format
<maxjezy> någon som vet hur man stänger av förfrågning om översättning på hemsidor
<maxjezy> chrome
<senate> settings - advanced settings - Languages - Offer to translate pages that aren't in a language u read.
<einand> så, nu är snart alla mina filmer i en mp4 container
<Philip5> är det så praktiskt?
<Philip5> att ha alla i en?
<einand> Philip5: absolut
<einand> jag har bara en film
<Philip5> som du smygfilmat med mobilen ;)
<realubot> Någon som har koll på det här med att måla om väggar?
 * realubot misstänker att frågan inte var 100 % ontopic.
<realubot> Vad rekommenderar ni för typ av målarfärg?
<Meerkat> rosa/gul-randigt
<itmannen> Nu äe swr bara resten kvar så är det ånyo måndag morgon. Med allt vad detta innebär.
<itmannen> Jisses
<itmannen> Undrar vart swr kom ifrån
<itmannen> Är det för tidigt på kvällen ännu så smågrabbarna inte är på hugget
<David-A> nyss på tv "Dokument utifrån: Gasvapnet" SVT2 22:10-23:05. europa drogberoende av rysk gas, gissa om vi kommer kunna hjälpa ukraina när det gäller (repris ons,fre)
<David-A> nu på tv "Journalist med livet som insats" Kunskapskanalen 23:25-00:20. bl.a om situationen i ryssland (repris från april)
<David-A> strax på tv "Dokument inifrån: Europas val" SVT2 23:55-00:55. om den ekonomiska krisen. varning, du kan bli eu-skeptiker. (repris från tor, repris ons)
<realubot> itmannen: Sover du gubben?
<David-A> oj, nu äter jag igen, det var inte meningen
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-11
<Porrhandske> Hallå Hallå
<Linda^> Hej
<Hund> God afton.
<Linda^> he Hund
<Linda^> hej*
<Hund> Vad händer här då?
<Porrhandske> Sitter och leker med en Raspberry PI, du då?
<Hund> En sådan blev jag lovad förut. Vettefan om han glömde bort mig. :P
<Hund> Dricker kaffe och kikar lite på YouTube.
<Hund> Vad har du din paj till?
<Porrhandske> Har två av dom :P en sitter med raspbmc och har den som media spelare och den andra jag håller på med nu ska jag göra en övervakningskamera av typ
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Porrhandske> jävligt smidigt att ha som media spelare
<Hund> Kan tänkas. Själv är man old school med fullstor dator som mediaspelare. :P
<Rebecca_> Porrhandske, spelar den silverlight media?
<Porrhandske> Rebecca_: tänker du på netflix? har för mig att netflix använder silverlight
<Hund> Netflix verkar trevligt. Synd att det aldrig lär komma till Linux.
<Rebecca_> Porrhandske, tv4play kör också det på några av sina sändningar
<Rebecca_> speciellt live
<Rebecca_> jag tycker ingen linuxdistro rimmar bra med mediaspelande.
<Hund> Kodi.
<Hund> Enda du behöver.
<Hund> PÃ¥ Linux har du dessutom VDPAU.
<Porrhandske> Rebecca_: okej, jag har aldrig haft nån användning att andvända nått som använder silverlight på min PI så kan inte svara på det
<Rebecca_> Porrhandske, jag är mycket för streaming så för mig är det uteslutet
<Rebecca_> tv4 play, viaplay, netflix och cmore typ
<Rebecca_> inte alla på en gång dock
<Porrhandske> Rebecca_: Då får du köpa nya PI:n som kommer med Win10 på
<Porrhandske> Då kommer du inte ha några problem om du vill ha en PI för sånt
<Rebecca_> galet najjsigt.
<Rebecca_> ja, behöver egentligen inte en men bara för att det är win 10
<maxjezy> Modifierad: Tomatsås, Ost, Kebabkött, Salami, Köttfärs, Jalapeños, Tacosås, Bearnaisesås.
<maxjezy> najjsig pizza jag byggt ihop tycker jag
<maxjezy> hoppas den smakar najjs med
<Philip5> vi ville se Linda^ vinka...
<maxjezy> hon är inte online på facebook så hon är nog away
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> maxjezy: du har koll på henne du ;)
<maxjezy> jovisst.
<maxjezy> jag har stenkoll.
<maxjezy> på mina vänner....
<matachi> Porrhandske: Versionen av Win 10 till PI:n verker iof vara någon nerbantad version. Möjligtvis enbart CLI och inget GUI. Var iof lite oklar kring dessa detaljer jag senast hörde om det.
<matachi> Hund: Netflix funkar väl visst till Linux? Kör du en modern webbläsare ska det funka vad jag hört. Har sj inget intresse av Netflix dock, så har inte testat själv
<Linda^> Jag är här!
<Linda^> Philip5: Vem ska jag vinka till?
<Philip5> Linda^: du får vinka till dina fans ;)
<Linda^> Vilka är det?
<Philip5> Linda^: maxjezy verkar ju ha koll på dig och sånt
<Philip5> värsta stalkern
<maxjezy> njo
<maxjezy> hon är lite utav en stalker
<maxjezy> :P
<maxjezy> ni som inte har netflix missar ju massa bra serier
<matachi> maxjezy: finns andra tjänster :P
<maxjezy> matachi, men de sänder ju inte netflix originalserier
<maxjezy> iofs, torrents
<Linda^> Jaha
<matachi> maxjezy: heh, var la åt torrent-hållet jag menade ja
<Linda^> maxjezy: var är mina fans?
<matachi> maxjezy: någon serie man bör kika på?
<Linda^> Medans ni grät efter mig kollade jag faktiskt på en netflixserie
<maxjezy> matachi, trailer park boys
<maxjezy> daredevil va ganska nice med
<maxjezy> Derek är nice med
<Philip5> Linda^: fick trösta mig med hockey på tv utan dig
<maxjezy> unbreakable kimmy schmith
<Linda^> Orphan black!
<maxjezy> Linda^, orange is the new black
<Linda^> Sett alla kimmuy redan
<Linda^> och OITNB
<matachi> maxjezy: 10 säsonger av trailer park boys ... :|
<maxjezy> matachi, de är alla feta
<Linda^> nu kör jag på the returned och orphan black
<maxjezy> Linda^, returned är ganska nice
<Linda^> mjo, fast det är bara en remake
<Linda^> så "netflix orignal series" är lite fel
<maxjezy> jo, originalet finns ju med.
<matachi> tar så mycket tid i anspråk :P
<Linda^> mjo
<matachi> OITNB är bra ja
<Linda^> Philip5: Uschdå, hur du nu kan se hockey som en tröst.
<maxjezy> better call saul
<maxjezy> är fett bra
<matachi> ja, såg klart den häromdagen
<maxjezy> matachi, jo. :)
<Linda^> tröttnade på saul i breaking bad
<maxjezy> Linda^, fast saul som är så bra
<Linda^> En jobbig karaktär
<matachi> Linda^: nääää
<Linda^> brb
<Linda^> matachi: joooo!
<matachi> Saul är skön
<maxjezy> yeah
<maxjezy> mike o saul
<maxjezy> breaking bad var inte så bra
<maxjezy> house of cards är nice med
<matachi> tokdiggar stämningen i Better Call Saul. Ganska långram och anspråklös, lite mundan, låter händelserna få ta tid och bre ut sig. Lite så där småputtrig.
<matachi> En del humor också!
<maxjezy> yepp
<maxjezy> bara det inte blir en kärleks-serie sen
<matachi> Better call saul?
<maxjezy> lätt hänt att de spårar in i relationsdraman
<maxjezy> jo
<matachi> :D
<matachi> det tror jag inte
<maxjezy> relationer och kärlek kan hålla sig irl
<maxjezy> nog med drama där
<matachi> känns som en kopia på breaking bad so far
<maxjezy> det är väl en preqwell
<matachi> prequel ja
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> fetstavningsfel där
<matachi> good guy som försöker göra rätt för sig, men hamnar sen i kriminella banor... I wonder where I have seen that before
<matachi> han saknar bara cancer
<maxjezy> brooklyn nine nine
<maxjezy> den är bra med
<matachi> jag borde aldrig bett om serietips ;)
<maxjezy> alla serier är bra
<maxjezy> bara se alla
<matachi> har redan 100+ filmer på IMDB i min watch list
<maxjezy> alla får bra betyg på imdb
<matachi> Firefly, där har du bra skit
<maxjezy> serier får alltid bra betyg
<maxjezy> anime?
<Linda^> lugna ner er nu
<matachi> nope, kult sci-fi
<maxjezy> ah
<matachi> :P
<maxjezy> arkiv x is the shit
<Linda^> was*
<Linda^> den går la inte längre
<Linda^> :o
<maxjezy> jo
<Linda^> Jaså? :o
<maxjezy> the fall
<maxjezy> scully jobbar med det nu
<maxjezy> sexig som tusan
<matachi> men Firefly verkar vara starkt inspirerad av Cowboy Bebop
<Linda^> firefly var tråkig
<Linda^> fattar inte hur alla kan älska den
<matachi> Linda^: ta tillbaka det!
<Linda^> cowboys i rymden.. WOW
<matachi> har sett den 2 ggr
<matachi> <3
<maxjezy> TPB är bäst
<Linda^> Klart du har
<Linda^> :(
<matachi> maxjezy: pirate bay?
<maxjezy> jag har sett TBP typ 11 ggr
<maxjezy> Trailer park boys
<matachi> jaha
<matachi> lol
<Linda^> jag tänkte också piratebay
<matachi> :D
<maxjezy> ni tänker bara kriminellt
<maxjezy> eller omoraliskt iaf.
<matachi> kommandot i DuckDuckGo för att söka på pirate bay är "!tpb"
<matachi> :P
<maxjezy> jag gillar svenska kyrkan på facebook
<maxjezy> så jag aktar mig för att synda
<matachi> maxjezy: bra för dig!
<matachi> :D
<maxjezy> yeah
<maxjezy> dont wanna fuck with satan
<matachi> är din facebook välsignad nu?
<maxjezy> nästan
<maxjezy> måste bara gilla budda
<matachi> :D
<matachi> kanske blir konflikt mellan gudarna
<Linda^> maxjezy har gillat sidor, länkat till videos, har en vän, och lagt ut bilder. Hans facebook är komplett!
<maxjezy> jo, fett dramagods
<maxjezy> Linda^, precis
<maxjezy> måste bara spela något candy crush liknande
<Linda^> Ah
<Linda^> gört!
<Linda^> eller farmville
<Linda^> fast det kanske inte folk spelar längre
<maxjezy> vet ej
<maxjezy> jag har inga vänner som är så korkade
<matachi> GAME OF THRONES DÅÅÅÅ???? SERIEN ALLA TALAR OM> >>>!!!!
<maxjezy> matachi, alla, du och Philip5 ?
<matachi> maxjezy: Ni nämnde den aldrig!
<maxjezy> den är inget för mig
<matachi> Har inte sett senaste säsongen (som håller på) än
<maxjezy> tjaffsig cgi
<matachi> stör mig på magin och monstrena
<matachi> :P
<matachi> och att de har sex hela tiden
<maxjezy> naket?
<maxjezy> eller är det under täcket?
<maxjezy> som i PH
<matachi> lol
<Philip5> heja GoT
<Linda^> game of thrones?
<matachi> de har la myntat "sexposé"
<Linda^> Jag har kvar förra säsongen att se på
<Linda^> halva
<Philip5> fast det är ju lite så där på sitt sätt när man läst böckerna så vet man ju vad som händer och då blir det mer att man kollar för att se vad de ändrat, hoppat över eller slagit ihop
<Linda^> Ska bara...
<matachi> eftersom att de har sex på strippklubbar som bakgrundsdekoration till politisk drama
<maxjezy> låter lite gay
<matachi> var gay i säsong 4 iaf
<maxjezy> nä, orange och kimmy schmitch
<maxjezy> de är manligt det
<Linda^> orphan black också
<Linda^> herregud
<Linda^> hur kan du inte se den?
<maxjezy> jag ser ju den
<Linda^> dåså
<maxjezy> men ja gillar den inte
<Linda^> men
<maxjezy> somnar alltid
<Linda^> fu då
<Linda^> :(
<maxjezy> fast hon är sexig
<maxjezy> hon som är originalet
<matachi> Linda^: såg säsong 1 av orphan black
<matachi> dunno om jag orkar se mer
<Linda^> Haha vad är det för fel på er
<matachi> svansarna var så störda
<Linda^> svansar?
<matachi> tänker jag på fel serie?
<Linda^> dunno
<Linda^> förklara dig
<matachi> de som genmanipulerade sig och skaffade fula svansar
<Linda^> ingen har svans O.o
<Linda^> väl?
<matachi> de skar väl av en i slutet av säsong 1 på dummisen?
<maxjezy> jag vet inte, sover alltid igenom skiten
<Linda^> vilken dummis?
<Linda^> var längesen jag såg säsong 1
<matachi> http://heydontjudgeme.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Screen-Shot-2013-09-08-at-10.00.35-PM.png
<matachi> där
<matachi> äckligt!
<maxjezy> ja fy fan
<Linda^> Men herregud haha, det där hade jag glömt bort
<maxjezy> det där hade man förträngt
<maxjezy> jävla skitserie
<Linda^> matachi: men du förklarar det som att det är det serien handlar om, och inte massa kloner :P
<maxjezy> svansar går fetbort
<Linda^> töntar
<matachi> Linda^: haha
<Linda^> lägg av nu
<maxjezy> den där syrran är freaky
<matachi> drakar och sex i game of thrones går an. Men vid svansar går gränsen, sorry
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> ja, lite incest har väl ingen dött av
<Linda^> eller va
<matachi> det finns i game of thrones
<matachi> <3
<matachi> GoT har allt!
<Linda^> Ja, det var ju därför jag skrev det
<Linda^> du är ett fan av incest alltså
<matachi> :)
<Linda^> herregud matachi.. herreguuuuud
<maxjezy> FAN.
<matachi> gillar när han våldtar sin syster brevid deras döda son i kyrkan
<matachi> just sayin'
<maxjezy> wtf
<matachi> ...
<maxjezy> 50 shades of gray låter vettigt.
<Linda^> ..
<matachi> edgy
<Linda^> matachi: spoila inget nu
<maxjezy> spongebobqueerpants
<Linda^> jag slutade se precis efter att joffrey eller vad ha nheter dog
<maxjezy> woho, spoileralert!
<Linda^> maxjezy: Se den på bio!
<matachi> maxjezy: hah
<Linda^> två timmar kvaaaar
<matachi> Linda^: så spolar du!
<matachi> spoilar*
<Linda^> ni har ju redan sett ochvet vad som händer!
<maxjezy> inte jaaag?!
 * maxjezy .
<Linda^> vaaa
<Peyam> hej
<Linda^> du hade läst boken?
<maxjezy> Philip5, som läser
<Peyam> Linda^, va händish?
<Linda^> jaha
<Linda^> åh
<Linda^> men du vet, alla dör ju i serien ändå
<Linda^> Frågan är bara... när!?
<maxjezy> ah, nu förstörde du allt.
<maxjezy> alla dör.
<maxjezy> bra.
<Linda^> maxjezy: :D
<matachi> uhhh
<matachi> nu behöver jag ju inte se...
<Linda^> matachi glömde nämna det, när han skrev "drakar och sex i game of thrones går an"
<matachi> tack för att du sabbade hela serien bara sådär
<Linda^> haha va
<Linda^> du har redan spoilat något jag inte sett :o
<matachi> har jag?
<Linda^> ja!
<matachi> :|
<Linda^> :<
<matachi> att de har sex?
<Linda^> Nej, eller ja, vid sin döda son eller vad du nu skrev
<Linda^> det är inget jag sett iaf :o
<matachi> jaha
<Linda^> SÃ¥atteeeh!
<matachi> heh
<Linda^> Eller så har jag förträngt det. Ogillar dom karaktärerna :P
<matachi> mm, de är bra på att göra karaktärer man ogillar
<matachi> iof en viss konst det med
<Linda^> Jo
<Linda^> egentligen är ju hon typ bäst
<Linda^> vad hon nu heter
<matachi> Arya?
<Linda^> Nej henne diggar jag hårt
<Linda^> men hon är inte bäst
<matachi> vaaaa?
<Linda^> det är ju morsan jag hatar som är bäst :P
<matachi> Cercei?
<Linda^> alltså bäst karaktär bla bla, ut recensionssynvinkel
<Linda^> ja
<Philip5> maxjezy: jo jag är ju en sådan som även läser böcker ;)
<matachi> Philip5: :o
<maxjezy> ja herregud
<maxjezy> sista boken jag läste var blender for dummies
<matachi> haha
<maxjezy> typ 2010
<matachi> det är la inte så dumt
<matachi> :|
<matachi> 2010 :|
<maxjezy> deppigt år?
<Linda^> :o
<matachi> nä, bara att du inte läst en bok sedan dess ... :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: och du läste den sida för sida, ord för ord...
<maxjezy> Philip5, måste erkänna att texturer och sånt inte var intressant då
<maxjezy> men nu gillar jag det mer
<maxjezy> mer mogen i ett bredare perspektiv
<Philip5> jasså... där ser man
<matachi> maxjezy: använder du blender?
<maxjezy> matachi, jo annars skulle jag inte läst
<Philip5> äldsta bok om 3d jag har heter 3d studio max 2 :D
<matachi> maxjezy: neat
<maxjezy> Philip5, när är den skriven?
<maxjezy> 1999?
<Philip5> måste kolla
<Philip5> 98
<Philip5> inside 3d studio max 2 volume 1
<Philip5> har även lightwave 3d i samma serie från samma tid :)
<maxjezy> drömde du om en karriär på dreamworks?
<maxjezy> eller pixar?
<Philip5> nej om annat
<maxjezy> porn, i get it.
<Philip5> hehe nja
<maxjezy> vad det än var så gick drömmarna ner i avloppet en dag?
<maxjezy> eller, tar du upp studierna nån gång?
<Philip5> blev annat istället
<maxjezy> foto och 3d är ju så likt
<maxjezy> idag är blir en bra fotograf duktig i 3d snabbt
<maxjezy> och tvärtom
<maxjezy> allt handlar ju om att ha en känsla för detaljer och hur ljuset rör sig osv
<Linda^> Jag läste studio max 4 tror jag
<Linda^> eller var det 3?
 * Linda^ är också cool
<maxjezy> Linda^, jo vi vet.
<Linda^> Att jag är cool?
<Philip5> jag började med 3d studio för dos :D
<maxjezy> många här har varit inne i tre-de svängen
<Linda^> Jag gick en sommarkurs
<matachi> pysslar ni alla med 3s-modellering?
<Linda^> gjorde mitt vardagsrum i 3d :P
<matachi> 3d*
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag pillade lite kod för något liknande 3d på en QL sinclair
<Linda^> ritade min tjock-Tv och allt. Det var rätt coolt
<Linda^> matachi: Nej, jag gick bara en sommarkurs för 3D studio max
<Philip5> maxjezy: tror powray fanns till amigan jag hade
<Linda^> grundkurs typ
<matachi> aha
<maxjezy> matachi, dudå?
<maxjezy> Philip5, amiga har jag aldrig haft
<maxjezy> c64, nintendo och QL sinclair
<matachi> maxjezy: Ingen 3d för min del!
<maxjezy> PC
<maxjezy> matachi, vad är din grej?
<matachi> maxjezy: programmering. Studerar IT på Chalmers
<maxjezy> jaha, brann det där?
<maxjezy> läste något
<maxjezy> matachi, vad är du inne i för programeringsträsk?
<matachi> maxjezy: ja, men Chalmers har 2 st campus, med mängder av byggnader. Tror det bara var i en konferensbyggnad typ
<maxjezy> ica basic?
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> jag vet ej :)
<matachi> inte så allvarligt
<matachi> maxjezy: Python, javascript och lite sånt typ :)
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> javascript är framtiden sägs det ju
<matachi> det är hipster om inte annat!
<Philip5> jag har hört att det där html är framtiden
<matachi> JSON är framtiden
<matachi> ...
<maxjezy> Philip5, jo jag med
<maxjezy> fast det var 1996
<Philip5> :)
<maxjezy> är framtiden här ännu?
<matachi> tror det kallas nutid
<Philip5> när man kunde få jobb på framfab om man kunde koda lite html för geocities
<matachi> :D
<maxjezy> så allt är nutid i nuet
<maxjezy> men innan man hinner reflektera så är det dåtid
<maxjezy> sekunden senare är det gammalt
<matachi> vad filosofiskt det blev
<maxjezy> jo, jag tänker på 3d
<maxjezy> och hur det utvecklas
<matachi> haha
<maxjezy> man uppskattar inte alltid gårdagens renderingar
<maxjezy> eller addons
<matachi> det kanske man inte gör... :P
<maxjezy> jag har börjat använda alla addons i respekt för de som skapat dem
<maxjezy> så deras jobb ej varit förgäves
<maxjezy> så spar man tid
<maxjezy> http://www.blendswap.com/blends/view/79226
<maxjezy> kolla den
<maxjezy> fifty shaders of cycles
<maxjezy> najjs
<matachi> maxjezy: Förstår inte ens vad det är jag tittar på
<maxjezy> matachi, det är väl material till cycles renderaren
<maxjezy> så man snabbt kan välja färdiga
<matachi> jaha, den ja ...
<maxjezy> istället för att blanda själv
<matachi> ;)
<maxjezy> presets typ
<matachi> oki ^^
<maxjezy> jag gillar inte det men endå najjs
<Peyam> behöver en enkel joomla ram
<Linda^> Snart hemgång!
<Philip5> Linda^: grattis?
<Linda^> Philip5: Tack?
<Philip5> varsegod?
<Linda^> Philip5: Jag har redan sagt tack?
<maxjezy> jag är glad för båda er
<maxjezy> Philip5, grattis till tacket
<maxjezy> och Linda^ du ska skatta dig lycklig du med.
<maxjezy> som har såna vänner
<Linda^> va
<Linda^> Jag känner inte ens Philip5 :o
<Linda^> ojoj, jag rfick en match på tinder
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> itwasentme!
<Linda^> :o
<Linda^> nu fäller jag ner här strax!
<maxjezy> Linda^, hur menar du?
<Linda^> maxjezy: fäller ner laptop
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-12
<maxjezy> Linda^, ahaja :)
<maxjezy> sussar alla nu?
<Linda^> nä
<maxjezy> men alla andra såklart
<maxjezy> jag vill ha mer vänner på facebook
<maxjezy> är det någon som har lust?
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> du och matachi borde bli vänner.
<Linda^> och Philip5
<Linda^> Ni har ju bondat idag.
<maxjezy> Philip5 och jag har bondat i flera år men han är så hemlig
<Linda^> Åh, han är en såndär.. SÅNDÄR!
<maxjezy> vi har haft diskussioner om kameror, 3d osv men. duger visst inte.
<Linda^> SÃ¥ himla typiskt.
<maxjezy> jo
<Linda^> Philip5: Vilken stil va! Ta nu och bli vän med maxjezy på facebook.
<Linda^> Dött i alla kanaler jag är i.. typ
<maxjezy> jo samma här
<maxjezy> men jasg är bara i denna
<maxjezy> jag har kikat massa serier på nätterna i flera veckor
<maxjezy> men nu har jag kikat på allt, finns ingenting mer att se
<maxjezy> vet inte vad ja ska ta mig till
<Linda^> I know the feeling
<maxjezy> vad gör du när det blir så?
<Philip5> Linda^: jag är hård men rättvis
<Linda^> Jaså han är vaken
<Linda^> Philip5: Du behöver inte vara hemlig för oss.
<Philip5> spelat lite
<Philip5> glor lite på en film på tv som man tyckte var cool på 90-talet :D
<Linda^> Vilken?
<Philip5> road house
<Philip5> nästan dirty dancing både för killar och tjejer ;)
<Linda^> O.o
<Linda^> har nog inte sett
<Philip5> nä den är väl från 90 eller så
<Philip5> då var man ju inte gammal när man såg den och så tyckte man kelly lynch var skiiitsnygg
<Linda^> Jamen jag levde väl på 90-talet
<Linda^> herreguuuud :P
<Philip5> levde du i skogen under en sten om du inte känner till den då? ;P
<Linda^> Men jag minsn väl inte alla filmnamn från när jag var liten
<Philip5> du får läsa på
 * Linda^ surfar till imdb.com
<Philip5> tänk om du kommer med och tävlar i postkodmiljonären och det är miljonfrågan!?!
<Linda^> oj oj, patrick!
<Linda^> Ja tänk om!
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> efter dirty dancing och ghost så är väl road house hans större film
<Linda^> Hm..
<Linda^> JAg kanske har sett den
<Linda^> Jag vet inte!
<Philip5> går nu på tv4 film
<Linda^> okej
<Linda^> har inte den kanalen tror jag
<Philip5> du får väl se den filmen igen annars för att kolla om du sett den ;)
<Philip5> om du kan bli nostalgisk
<Linda^> Philip5: Vet du, jag tror jag skippar det :P
<Philip5> lite 90-talsfrillor och sånt
<Philip5> du kan ju kolla på gamla avsnitt av bevvan annars
<Linda^> beverly hills?
<Philip5> jupp
<Linda^> jag har sett dom nya annars
<Philip5> jag såg att det kommit någon re-make
<Linda^> den som bara heter 90210, men den är slut nu också
<Linda^> det är ingen remake.. Typ en väldigt väldigt väldigt sen fortsättning bara
<Philip5> aha
<Linda^> typ två tre karaktärer från orginalet är med i nya
<Linda^> någons lillasyster är en av huvudrollerna nu osv.
<Philip5> shannon är väl en
<Linda^> och någon annans dotter..
<Linda^> who?
<Linda^> Brenda? Tror inte hon är med i nya.. möjligtvis på visit under ett avsnitt
<Linda^> Kelly är med i nya, som storasyster till Silver
<Philip5> shannen doherty
<Linda^> nu använder vi karaktärernas namn :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> brenda
<Linda^> Mm
<Philip5> Linda^: så vad gör du uppe då och nattsuddar?
<Linda^> Philip5: kom ju hem för en liten stund sen. Hatar att lägga mig direkt när jag kommit hem.
<Philip5> ja det är inge vidare
<Philip5> man vill ju landa lite
<Philip5> Linda^: nu springer patrick swayze runt med bar inoljad överkropp :O
<Linda^> Philip5: alltså, han är ju inte direkt snygg eller så. Don't know what you're trying to do here!: P
<Philip5> jo jo
<Linda^> Jaså, du säger emot?
<Philip5> men nu dödade han en dum kille i ett slagsmål framför sin egen tjej så hon tyckte patrick gick för långt
<Philip5> Linda^: är ju som ett drama från ditt liv den här filmen
<Linda^> haha va?
<Philip5> killar som ska vara tuffa och bad boys för din skull så du får säga till dem med lite drama och sedan kramas alla och blir lyckliga igen till det börjar om igen
<Philip5> typ så som den här filmen ;)
<Linda^> Jag tror att du har fått heeeeelt fel uppfattning om mig Philip5 :P
<Philip5> nej maxjezy har berättat allt
<Linda^> Men han vet ju inget heller O.o
<Philip5> hur du dissat att vara med i paradise hotell för att de inte är tillräckligt snygga där
<Philip5> och att du är lite för cool för det
<Linda^> haha jag orkar inte
<Linda^> :(
<Philip5> :D
<Philip5> du ser... jag gör dig så trött att du kommer lägga dig snart
<Philip5> jyst va?
<Linda^> Jag är inte trött
<Philip5> du blir om jag tråkar ut dig
<Linda^> nej då gör jag bara annnat mer INTRESSANT! :P
<Linda^> Herregud, badookillarna är mer intressant än detta just nu :P
<Philip5> hehe, finns det något mer intressant än att bli uttråkad av mig???
<Linda^> Även fast det slutar med att jag bara blockerar alla :P
<Philip5> badoo?
<Linda^> och du säger att jag levt under en sten om du inte vet badoo är :P
<Philip5> ser nu... jag är inte så modig att jag törs använda sånt där
<Linda^> Inte jag heller, egentligen
<Linda^> Men tänkte ge det ett försök. Men slutar ju bara med att jag blockar varenda jävel :(
<Philip5> är det inte typ som facebook då?
<Philip5> eller google+
<Linda^> nä, på facebook skriver ingen och frågar om man vill ligga :P
<Philip5> inte?
<Philip5> händer mig hela tiden
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> händer mig aldrig. Jag har bra vänner :P
<Linda^> För jag vill inte ligga med ävnner :P
<Philip5> lite kk så där bara
<Philip5> dejting app som bill att man loggar in med facebook låter så där
<Linda^> man kan logga in med mail också
<Philip5> verkar som badoo är stället där tjejer har att välja på och killar får jobba för att få framgång
<Linda^> Säg inte det. De få som skriver till mig kan knappt svenska eller engelska :D
<Linda^> så jag får jobba hårt för att fatta vad de menar :P
<Linda^> de som kan svenska vill ju bara ligga, så de går bort.
<Philip5> låter seriöst
<Linda^> typ så
<Philip5> och alla du skriver till ställer upp direkt
<Philip5> på allt
<Linda^> Typ ingen jag skriver till svarar
<Philip5> dålig stil
<Philip5> vart tog artigheten vägen?
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> jag menar det!
<Linda^> och.. ställer upp på vad? JAg frågar ju inte om de vill ligga!
<Philip5> nä du frågar om de vill äta glass först
<Linda^> åh glass
<Linda^> Nåja, jag hinner väl aldrig fråga nåt ändå :P
<Linda^> Kanske ska fråga istälelt för att hälsa nästa gång! :o
<Philip5> bygger det inte på att man ska ha andra användare nära sig?
<Philip5> bor man i typ alingsås så kanske det inte blippar så mycket
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> intressant att komma tillbaka till det här
<Linda^> det var lite därför jag gick med.. tänkte hitta roligt folk nu när jag flyttat ut hit
<Linda^> det finns folk härifrån på sidan, men som sagt, av de jag skriver till så svarar ingen.
<Linda^> Av de som skriver, blockerar jag :d
<Philip5> hård
<Philip5> du har blockat maxjezy sedan länge förstår jag
<Linda^> jamen!
<Linda^> haha nej
<Linda^> han har inte frågat mig något olämpligt.
<maxjezy> herregud, jag har ju fru och barn
<Philip5> han bara vill äta glass först
<maxjezy> olämpliga saker är inte ok
<Philip5> Linda^: var det när han pratade om blender som du förstod att det var maxjezy?
<Linda^> Philip5: jag vet inte ens vad vi pratar om nu :o
<maxjezy> b-to the l and the r
<maxjezy> jag är riktig svensson
<maxjezy> har laserskrivare, elcykel och barn och bor på strandvägen
<Linda^> :o
<maxjezy> o==
<maxjezy> nu kommer bakfyllan
<maxjezy> smygandes
<Linda^> ojoj
<maxjezy> tog mig en halv öl
<Philip5> Linda^: kör många med fejkade bilder på badoo då?
<Linda^> lättpåverkad?
<Linda^> Philip5: Vet ej. Eftersom jag inte vet vilka dom är IRL så kan jag ju inte veta ifall det är dom på bilderna eller inte.
<maxjezy> ja jag är nykter alkoholist med alkohol problem i tidigare dagar
<maxjezy> så jag blir cp lätt bakis
<Linda^> oj
<Philip5> så du kanske tror att du chattrar med patrick swayze som återuppstånden men är någon helt annan
<maxjezy> swayze is the king
<maxjezy> dirty as fuck
<Linda^> Philip5: nu yrar du.
<maxjezy> sista dansen i dirty dancing
<maxjezy> wow
<Linda^> ni två är ju swayzetokiga
<maxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpmILPAcRQo
<maxjezy> där om ni vill se
<Linda^> nä
<maxjezy> så jävla bra
<Linda^> Jag tror jag ska dissa er nu
<maxjezy> whaa?
<Linda^> sova lite
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> jag ska diska lite först
<Linda^> imorrn är sista arbetsdagen innan lite ledigt.
<maxjezy> jasså
<Linda^> sen får jag besök i helgen
<Linda^> blir fint.
<maxjezy> vad ska du göra med ledigheten?
<maxjezy> jasså
<maxjezy> tacos?
<Linda^> ska dona lite med lägenheten
<Linda^> yes! Tacos på lördag.
<maxjezy> najjs
<maxjezy> så jävla najjs
<Linda^> ska bjuda mina gäster på det
<Linda^> och göra egen guacamole
<Linda^> nonom
<maxjezy> äh
<Linda^> vadå äh
<maxjezy> stark sås ska det vara
<Linda^> dom får la ta stark sås om dom vill
<maxjezy> jojo
<Linda^> jag kör på guacamole med massa vitlök i
<maxjezy> tacos är egentligen lite dåligt att bjuda på
<maxjezy> man ska äta det själv
<Linda^> nej
<maxjezy> så man kan grisa i soffan
<Linda^> det är ju sällskapsmat
<Linda^> näää nu går jag och lägger mig
<maxjezy> yeah
<Linda^> Godnatt!
<maxjezy> gnite!
<Linda^> Godnatt på Philip5 också (tror han fastnade på badoo)
<maxjezy> badoo borde man kolla in
<Linda^> Absolut, om du är ute efter random liggs :)
<Linda^> Nu.. *poof*
<maxjezy> neh.
<maxjezy> random får det att låta så illa.
<Philip5> Linda^: nä spelade lite
 * NeverW8 skummar igenom nattens chat med Philip Linda^ och maxjezy 
<NeverW8> That badoo stuff alltså
<NeverW8> *poff*
<Linda^> NeverW8: haha
<maxjezy> najjs
<maxjezy> fick ligga igår efter jag var på badoo
<maxjezy> låg i soffan hela natten
<Linda^> O.o
<maxjezy> nä, fan jag orka inte badoo
<maxjezy> läste på om det och ryktet var inte så bra
<maxjezy> mest alkoholiserade pokerspelande ensamstående mammor och sen Philip5
<maxjezy> wohoooo, så jävla fett varmt och skönt väder idag
<ePax> maxjezy, Vart då?
<ePax> Här regnar det
<maxjezy> sundsvall
<ePax> najs (;
<maxjezy> najjs
<Linda^> maxjezy: Det kunde ju jag berätta för dig :P
<maxjezy> regnade här två sekunder idag
<maxjezy> Linda^, jo fast du mesade ju ur
<maxjezy> och somnade
<ePax> Nu har jag väntat i en timme på Win 7 och 80 uppdateringar som ska installeras.... Hemskt
<ePax> Pleas do not turn off Wintendo...
<ePax> Please*
<maxjezy> ePax, det beror ju lite på hur snabb din dator är
<maxjezy> min dator tar max 5 minuter att uppdatera
<ePax> Ganska så seg... i3 med ssd
<maxjezy> på windows 7
<ePax> Fast kör Wintendo virtuellt
<maxjezy> jaha, men dåså
<maxjezy> då kan du ju se på southpark samtidigt
<ePax> Game of thrones kanske (; Elle spela lite cs
<Linda^> maxjezy: mesade ur hurdå? Jag sa ju att sidan var skit.
<maxjezy> CS har jag
<maxjezy> CS:GO
<maxjezy> köpte det på steam, men har inte spelat
<maxjezy> kanske skulle köpa sig en ny mus och börja lira
<ePax> Vet inte om min lilla dator skulle orka med CS:GO
<maxjezy> är det inte typ samma?
<maxjezy> märkte ingen större skillnad jag
<ePax> Jag har för mig att det är nyare version av CS
<maxjezy> jo, men grafiken är ju typ samma osv
<ePax> Då så
<maxjezy> men ja har för mig att det är på 5 gb
<maxjezy> så det är nog mer banor osv
<recharge> hej.. jag har problem med empathy.. får inte igång den.. provade ta bort programmet och sedan installera det igen men inte.. hade facebook och msn live kopplat till det förut, men fungerar inte nu.. kör ubuntu 14.04    tips?
<Philip5> starta det från en terminal och se om du får felmeddelanden
<Philip5> om det nu inte startar alls eller ger någon ledtråd så
<recharge> den startar, men jag får inte igång den i online läge
<recharge> kan vara någon enkel grej?
<Philip5> msn är väl nedlagt så det får du nog inte igång
<Philip5> facebook kanske har ändrat något så du behöver uppdatera empathy
<recharge> men facebook fungerade fint iaf
<recharge> ok
<Philip5> facebook använder väl jabber?
<Philip5> eller gjorde iaf
<recharge> har provat sudo apt-get update
<Philip5> kolla på upstream empathy om det står något om uppdateringar mot din version och om det är något som fixats
<recharge> hur gör jag det?
<Philip5> vilken version kör du av det?
<Philip5> 3.12 verkar vara senaste
<recharge> 3.8.6
<Philip5> 3.12.9
<Philip5> kolla om det finns någon ppa som backportar
<Philip5> om det är viktigt för dig
<recharge> vet inte hur man gör
<recharge> eller om jag byter ut den mot pidgin eller något annat kanske
<Philip5> recharge: här är alla ändringar som gjorts i de olika nya versionerna
<Philip5> http://pastebin.com/J64wrhV5
<Philip5> men den kanske använder något för själva protokollet
<Philip5> ja det gör den
<Philip5> vilken version av telepathy-gabble har du installerad?
<Philip5> paketet
<recharge> har inget sådant installerat tydligen.. körde i terminalen
<Philip5> prova att installera det och se om du får den funktionen i empathy då
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> jag kör inte empathy själv
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<recharge> vad är det för kommando för installation av telepathy-gabble Philip5?
<Philip5> sudo apt-get installl telepathy-gabble
<Philip5> ops
<Philip5> ett l för mycket
<recharge> jimmy@jimmy-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo apt-get install telepathy-gabble [sudo] password for jimmy:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for jimmy:  E: Kunde inte erhålla låset /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resursen tillfälligt otillgänglig) E: Kunde inte låsa administrationskatalogen (/var/lib/dpkg/). Använder en annan process den?
<Philip5> ja du ha antagligen en pakethanterar öppen någonstans
<recharge> kanske skulle pastebinat, men kommer ej ihåg hur man gör
<recharge> äh, jag provar pidgin istället.. se om det funkar
 * Linda^ gäspar
<Philip5> Linda^: trött efter att ha badooat hela natten?
<Linda^> Philip5: Jag har sovit under natten! Är väl inte som du heller.
<Philip5> nu när du lärt mig om den där appen så har jag självklart gått gata upp och gata ner hela natten och dagen för att få några blipp
<Linda^> haha har jag?
<Linda^> lol
<Philip5> jo du lär mig alla nya dåliga vanor nu
<Philip5> du är en sådan som min mamma varnade för
<Linda^> Vasägeru, jag är ju svärmorsdrömmen!
<Philip5> är det så du kallar dig på badoo?!?! ;)
<Linda^> nej
<Linda^> Sluta mobbas nu :(
<Philip5> :P
 * Philip5 har lite tråkigt som kollar på en terminal som kompilerar
<Philip5> swecarp: har du fått digikam 4.10 till din dist än?
<swecarp> har inte kollat
<recharge> Philip5: orkar inte med att försöka fixa empathy eller pidgin idag.. får nöja mig med fb istället.. men tack för din support  :)
<recharge> funderar på att köpa en 14.04 skiva så jag får i 64 bitars..
<recharge> min dvd brännare är nämligen sönder
<Philip5> recharge: du kan väl installera från en usb-sticka
<recharge> tror inte mitt bios stödjer usb uppstart Philip5
<Philip5> värt att kolla. det har ju funnits ganska länge nu
<recharge> själva datorn är från -04 och jag uppgraderade den med hjälp av en kompis i två steg typ -09
<recharge> men kan kolla lite extra i fall det på något sätt stödjer usb uppstart
<recharge> det krävs inget speciellt? Philip5
<recharge> nåja.. får kolla det någon gång.. känns som att jag tappat en hel del kunskaper från förr
<recharge> idlar lite
<Philip5> recharge: man får gå in i bios och se om man behöver ändra boot-prioritet så att den kollar efter om det finns något bootbart från usb före disk eller dvd
<recharge> ok, tack
<recharge> :)
<maxjezy> Heh!
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-13
<recharge> morrn
<Hund> Morsning
<NeverW8> Fredag idag ju
<NeverW8> :)
<NeverW8> Inte speciellt jobbig arbetsvecka med 3 dagar
<matachi> NeverW8: I wish :|
<NeverW8> matachi: alla kanske inte har det lika bra :/
<NeverW8> Imorgon lär du ju vara ledig iaf matachi
<matachi> NeverW8: Pluggar och har stuff att göra även om veckan bara är 3 dagar ;)
<NeverW8> matachi: I feel for you :P
<matachi> NeverW8: :)
<andol> matachi: Vad pluggas det?
<matachi> andol: Software engineering på Chalmers
<NeverW8> Nice
<blurkis> bara jag som råkar ut för att min laptop med ubuntu 15.04 loggar ut användaren och stänger ner mitt desktop när jag stänger locket? Har satt alla energiinställningar till att inte göra någonting när locket stängs,
<Jack_> Tja, jag håller på med mitt kandidat examen om open source local community. Jag undrar om jag kunde ställa några frågor om någon har lust att svara på frågorna?
<Barre> Jack_: det är bara att ställa frågorna rakt ut, ibland är det folk här och kan svara :)
<Jack_> Kandidat arbetet focuserar på lokala open source communities, Vad för sorts roll har den lokala open source community, hur kommer det sig att folk deltar i lokala open source community.
<Barre> oj, där ser man
<NeverW8> Hoppas någon kan ge en mer formell förklaring än en själv :P
<Laban> Jag skulle nog snarare påstå att den lokala förankringen av OS-projekt är ganska död. Open Source lever mer i en geografiskt obunden värld. Lokala hak som #Ubuntu-SE skulle jag mer säga handlar om en social knutpunk för att utväxla lite idéer och snacka med likasinnade, mer än tillhörighet i ett visst projekt.
<Laban> En fritidsgård för nördar, ungefär som O'Leareys för sportintresserade.
<Laban> M.a.o borde det finnas underlag nog för att starta "Nördarnas sportbar" där det visas terminalfönster, bandbreddsgrafer och systemtester på skärmarna :p
<NeverW8> ^
<Jack_> Är det verkigen så dött?, vissa lokala OS grupper deltar i vissa projekter som företagen har, Gör inte ubuntus lokala Os grupper det?
<Barre> Jack_: jo, det gör de. De som gör detta hänger dock inte här så ofta, de är mest på forumet : http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/index.php
<cowbacon> tjena grabbar (och flickor?)
<maxjezy> cowbacon, du kan säga höns
<maxjezy> det är som hen fast i grupp
<maxjezy> tjena höns
<cowbacon> tjabba hönsen
<hplc> jag har en katalog, med en oerhörd massa underkataloger, som innehåller 220 000 filer, av dom måste jag extrahera och kopiera bildfilerna till en separat mapp, vilket shell command åstadkommer det?? bildfilerna är jpg och jpeg och ligger på olika nivåer i trädet
<hplc> nåt i stil med:  "sök rekursivt bildfiler och kopiera till mappen XYZ"
<gusnan> hplc: http://www.binarytides.com/linux-find-command-examples/ - se punkt 26 och använd INTE rm, utan något cp-kommando.
<hplc> gusnan, tack :)
<andol> hplc, gusnan: Fast problemet med att bara slänga in en cp där är ju att du får problem ifall du i olika underkatalog har filer med samma namn, då en enkel cp kopierar allt till en platt destination.
<gusnan> hmm, ja, sant.
 * andol föreslår istället något i stil med följande: find -type f -name "*.jpeg" -exec rsync --archive --relative {} /ny/sökväg/ \;
 * gusnan föreslår att hplc lyssnar på andol.
<andol> Där det speciella är att låta rsync --relative skapa katalogstruktur efter behov.
<andol> Sagda find-kommando förutsätter att du står på toppnivå i den katalog du vill gräva ut jpeg-filer från. Blir lättast med de relativa sökvägarna på det viset.
<andol> Borde även gå att lösa enbart med hjälp utav rsync, ifall man får rätt includes och/eller excludes på plats.
<hplc> ajajaja.......den skriver ut dom ca 400 underkatalogerna........igen : /
<hplc> fast nu innehåller underkatalogerna faktiskt bara bilder, alltid nåt :)
<hplc> önskar jag vore lika bra som andol på det här
<einand> maxjezy: nix
<maxjezy> einand, ok
<einand> maxjezy: läget?
<maxjezy> einand, det är inte så bra men annars är det bra.
<maxjezy> einand, själv då?
<einand> maxjezy: varför inte bra?
<einand> maxjezy: bytte jobb i måndags
<maxjezy> är så less på att bo här i norrland nu, men jag har ju barn så det är inte bara att packa och dra.
<maxjezy> vad har du nu hittat för jobb?
<Philip5> jiggolo
<einand> maxjezy: programmerare
<einand> maxjezy, Philip5 http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.626131/ny-algoritm-tar-bort-din-reflektion-fran-fonsterfoton
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-14
<einand> http://www.scandinavianphoto.se/produkt/1008510074/blackmagic-design/micro-studio-camera-4k
<einand> rätt sugen på den
<recharge> morrn
<andol> morgens
<recharge> uppe med tuppen
<andol> Jajjamensan!
<Hund> Inte bara jag som är dum i huvudet då. :P
<recharge> vadå då Hund?
<Hund> Som är uppe såhär tidigt.
<recharge> nä.. jag har varit uppe tidigt den senaste tiden nu
<Hund> Okej. :)
<recharge> vad kör ni med för ubuntu, Hund och andol?
<Hund> Xubuntu på mediadatorn. Arch på skrivbordet.
<recharge> funkar bra?
<Hund> Jag har inget att klaga på.
<Hund> Vad kör du själv med?
<recharge> Arch ska vara väldigt avancerat har jag hört. Jag kör just nu på ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Hund> Sugen på något annat eller?
<Hund> Avancerat, ja. Svårt, nej.
<recharge> nä, jag nöjer mig med ubuntu ett tag framöver i alla fall.. Det är typ det jag kan något så där
<Hund> Ubuntu gör allting åt dig. Vilket är bra för nybörjare och dom som bara vill ha något som fungerar. Tex jag och min mediadator. Eftersom det är min källa till 'nöje' vill jag att den bara fungerar. Jag har inte haft TV-kanaler på 10 år.
<recharge> ahh
<Hund> Arch gör inte ett skit åt dig. Allt är upp till dig och inget göms bakom 'enkla peka och klicka GUIs'. Om du kan Linux är det enkelt och smidigt. :)
<recharge> okej  :)
<Hund> Så det beror ju helt på vem det är och vad man ska ha datorn till som dom olika alternativen kommer till rätta.
<recharge> nå, jag är typ en nybörjare även om jag kört med ubuntu några år nu. Börjar hajja en del grejer i alla fall
<recharge> jo
<Hund> Jag började också med Ubuntu. Körde med det på heltid i.. 3 år tror jag?
<Hund> Sedan gick jag över till Arch för att lära mig något nytt.
<recharge> jag förstår
<recharge> Jag tänkte jag skulle köpa en usb sticka med ubuntu på och ha som reserv då min dvd brännare lagt av
<Hund> Jag använder alltid ett USB-minne när jag ska installera Linux på någon burk.
<recharge> okej, jag är inte van vid usb boot. Är det svårt?
<Hund> Förmodligen enklare än att bränna en skiva. :P
<Hund> Kika på Unetbootin.
<recharge> ska kolla  :)
<Hund> Den kan till och med ladda hem rätt ISO åt dig.
<recharge> jaha.. men jag vill nog ha en färdig usb sticka tror jag
<recharge> för det krävs väl en speciell sticka Hund?
<recharge> Jag kan inte sånt där riktigt.
<Hund> Färdig sticka? Du vill installera Ubuntu på ett USB-minne?
<recharge> Mer att ha möjligheten att köra Ubuntu från USB och tänkte att det är väl lika bra att köpa en på amazon eller något där stickan är märkt med ubuntu text. Lätt att hålla reda på och dessutom kanske jag bidrar med en slant till canonical?  :)
<Hund> True. :P
<Hund> Då lär du köpa stickan direkt via dom.
<Hund> Dom har ju en egen butik på http://shop.canonical.com men jag kunde inte se någon USB-sticka där.
<recharge> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=ubuntu+usb+14.04
<recharge> nä inte jag heller
<recharge> har länge tänkt att köpa en ryggsäck där just för att den är så snygg  :)
<Hund> Oh
<Hund> För 200 kr kan jag också ordna ett USB-minne med Ubuntu på åt dig. ;)
<Hund> Det verkade lite dyrt med 200 kr tycker jag. En sticka på 4Gb får du för 50 kr. Om det ens är ekomimskt att köpa ett så litet minne idag? Du kan säkert få dubbla för 10 kr mer typ.
<recharge> Jag ska kolla mer på det där. Får ju ordna fram pengar först. Det kan vara tight ibland.
<Hund> :)
<recharge> Den versionen av ubuntu jag har nu är från en äldre 12.04 skiva och när jag uppgraderade från den blev det en del system report errors.. Inbillar mig att det kan vara bättre med en clean install ifrån ex. usb sticka för att få 64 bitars versionen.. 12.04 brände jag i 32 bit
<Hund> 64-bit är att rekomendera.
<Hund> Och det brukar vara en god ide med en färsk installation.
<Hund> En större uppdatering, dvs ett hopp mellan två versioner kan ibland innebära en del problem. Det är inte vanligt, men det händer.
<recharge> mm, har sett det
<recharge> eller - uppgradering menar du.. inte uppdatering.. - det är ju skillnad
<recharge> men det var väl det du menade  :)
<Hund> Yes. :P
<Hund> Nej det här går inte. Jag behöver mer kaffe!
<arcsky> ubuntu-server
<Hund> Det säger du. :P
<NeverW8> Torsdagsproblem
<triath> Nån som vet varför libGLEW.a inte längre följer med libglew-dev paketet när det installeras via apt? I precise och tidigare följde den med.
<gusnan> triath: Den paketansvarige säger bara "removing static lib", så jag tror du får fråga honom/henne för mer specifikt svar...
<gusnan> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/g/glew/glew_1.10.0-3/changelog
<gusnan> Se under 1.7.0-2
<triath> gusnan: ok, tack för länken
<Philip5> är det här festen är?
<triath> Philip5: verkar inte så :)
<Philip5> triath: ajdå, när det är långhelg och allt
<Philip5> och snart hockey på tv
<triath> De kanske är ute i det fina vädret
<Philip5> knappast här. här är det gråmulet, regnet hänger i luften och det är 11 grader
<Hund> Philip5: Här är det fest!
<Hund> Jag dricker en Coca Cola. :P
<Philip5> Hund: ja då måste det vara fest. jag äter en kanelbulle!
<Hund> Mums!
<Hund> Inte druckit läsk på hundra år typ.
<Hund> Kändes lika fel som gott med läsk när man varvar ner dagen efter att ha joggat. :P
<Philip5> hur långt joggade du?
<Hund> 6 km
<Philip5> lagom
<Hund> Jag är fortfarande rätt ny på joggandet. :P
<Philip5> kör du med alla träningsappar som stöd? ;)
<Hund> Jag brukar köra en runda på 4 km.
<Hund> haha
<Hund> RunKeeper bara.
<Hund> Själv då? Ser du ut som en hybrid när du är ute?
<Philip5> jag körde med runkeeper förrut men har inte blivit på senare tid
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Philip5> har faktiskt pulsbälte till den :)
<Hund> Ah! :D
<Philip5> via blåtand
<Hund> Jag tycker det är roligt att veta tiden och snittet på tempot.
<Hund> Det är väl nästan ett måste.
<Hund> Den sitter väl runt bröstet?
<Philip5> viktiga är väl att när man börjar köra ett tempo som är lagom. inte så man lider och tycker det är tråkigt men så pass att man pushar sig och kan se lite förbättringar
<Philip5> ja den sitter runt bröstet
<Hund> Äsch, har man inte spytt när man kommit hem har man inte tagit ut sig tillräckligt!
<Philip5> de som sitter på handleden är sällan särskilt bra eller exakta
<Philip5> hehe
<Hund> Kan tänkas. :)
<Philip5> polar är tillverkare av bältet
<Hund> Nä men bra tempo är viktigt. Annars skulle iaf aldrig jag orka jogga hela sträckan.
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Jag har kikat lite på tillbehör. :P Men inte hittat något som intresserar tillräckligt.
<Philip5> nä och när man fått lite grundkondis kan man ju börja experimentera med lite olika löparsätt som intervall, långlöp och lite annat
<Philip5> vad för sorts tillbehör?
<Hund> Klocka eller armband. Men det känns mest som att det är prylnörden i mig som vill ha. Så det är inget jag prioroterar jättehögt. :P
<Philip5> Hund: vad har du för lur nu för tiden då? en s6 låter som du... ;)
<Hund> Note 4.
<Philip5> är inte den rätt fet att vara ute och springa med?
<Hund> Jag är sugen på en Moto X. Nya modellen borde ju komma 'snart'. Försöker hålla mig till den kommer.
<Hund> Jag är också fet så det jämnar ut sig.
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Faktiskt inte, men dom byxorna jag har fungerar det bra.
<Hund> Dom gör att telefonen sitter ganska fixerat mot benet.
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> jag kör med en m9 :)
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> HTC var det längesedan man hade nu.
<hplc> finns det nån svensk leverantör av begagnade reservdelar till laptops?, importen kostar ju lika mycket som själva delen
<Philip5> Hund: tycker det är synd att inte htc lyckas få fler återförsäljare i sverige. vad jag förstår så ger de för små marginaler åt dem så andra tillverkare är intressantare
<Hund> Philip5: Tråkigt! Hur kommer det sig att dom ger små marginaler då? Är dom snål? :P
<Philip5> vet inte riktigt det där affärsmässiga men något sånt är det ju för att det bara är tele2 som säljer dem och sedan oberoende försäljare som phonehouse
<Hund> Aha
<Philip5> om man knappt finns på en marknad så är det ju rätt svårt att vara störst på den marknaden
<Hund> Sant sant.
<Hund> Jag är dock fundersam över varför Motorola fått så lite uppmärksamhet för sina Moto X.
<Philip5> antar också att det kostar att hålla support för en annan tillverkare och lurar och ser man inte att man tjänar så mycket på det så tackar man väl nej och säljer det som säljer mest
<Hund> Speciellt 2014 modellen.
<Hund> Så är det.
<Philip5> sedan säljer det som säljer mest än mer för att det säljer mycket och inte alltid för att kunderna tar egna beslut
<Hund> Det ser man levande bevis på hela tiden. :D
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> jag gillar htc för sense och känslan i att hålla i den. den måhända ha lite sämre skärm än s6 och kanske sämre kamera men båda är bra nog på m9
<Philip5> tror skärmen på s6 drar mer ström istället
<Hund> Vi har alla olika krav och prioriteter.
<Philip5> ja men inte de som köper sånt bara för att andra köper det
<Philip5> :)
<Hund> Okej då, nästan alla. :P
<Philip5> utom du som ska ha grejer stora som dasslock, texas style... ;)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Man lär ju testa!
<Hund> Detta är min första stora telefon,.
<Hund> Och den enda för den delen.
<Hund> 5,2" var mer lagom tycker jag.
<Philip5> nu är det hockey.... afk...
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Lycka till!
<triath> Varför har 14.04 installationen hängt sig i virtualbox nu då :/
<Hund> triath: Man kan ju inte installera 14.04 på torsdagar vet du väl.
<triath> Hund: haha :)
<triath> free -m
<triath> w/w
<triath> en reboot löste det, aja ibland ska man inte fråga varför utan bara vara glad att det funkar.
<Hund> Tänk på att människan uppfann datorn. Precis vad som helst kan hända.
<triath> Då passar det bra att nästa steg är en kvant-dator. Precis vad som helst händer - samtidigt. :P
<Hund> :D
<hplc> nån som har lust att förklara skillnaden mellan netbook notebook och laptop?
<Philip5> hur kraftfulla de är och portabla
<triath> Jag har en asus eee, men har tröttnat på den framförallt pga den låga skärmupplösningen. Men den är ju rätt många år gammal nu, betydligt bättre skärm på plattan.
<hplc> gaah!, det finns alla laptop delar till alla modeller utom just dom jag letar efter
<triath> hplc: ebay?
<hplc> den som kan hosta upp en skärm till en hp nx5000 och ett moderkort till en 6830 s vinner en traktor!
<hplc> vart där, och amazon och t.o.m letat detaljer på rumänska sidor
<hplc> när man väl hittar nåt som kan passa är priset 1000 spänn + moms och frakt
<hplc> vad man lärt sig är, att laptops är engångs prylar, bättre begaganade fullt fungerande är billigare än dess reservdelar
<hplc> varför får det inte löna sig att laga saker?, en gång i tiden lagade man bilar, tv apparater, ja allting
<hplc> nu kör man tills skiten ramlar ihop i ett moln av rök
<hplc> känner mig som killen i "Falling down".....
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-15
<Umeaboy> Hej! Det märks att Tribler har en bit kvar till att bli bättre än Popcorn Time vad gäller hur bra programmet visar innehåll.
<Umeaboy> Programmet fungerar att ladda, men när man lägger till torrents så uppdateras inte listan över nerladdningar från 0 till ett högre värde, men ändå så ser jag att Tribler laddar ner och laddar upp.
<recharge> morrn
<cowbacon> god morgon recharge och resten av gänget
<recharge> :)
<recharge> vad tror ni då? Kommer ubuntu att bli det nya, moderna operativsystemet? Ett slags nytt apple?
 * andol är frestad att plocka fram uttrycket om att jämföra äpplen med päron :)
<recharge> andol: för att apple är unix och ubuntu är linux?
<andol> Mer för att jag i första hand tänker på Apple som en hårdvaru-tillverkare, eller i alla fall mycket mer än bara en OS-tillhandahållare.
<recharge> ahh
<recharge> är det inte märkligt att man får betala för apple men inte för linux?
<recharge> men det kanske är för tillverkningen av hårdvara då
<recharge> fast nu så har ju ubuntu kommit med ubuntu phone och grejer
<recharge> så det kanske är hårdvaran man betalar för där då?
<Rebecca__> problemet med ubuntu är att det låter som en afrikansk måltid som garanterar magsjuka medans alla känner till ett äpple och hur godt och nyttigt det är
<Rebecca__> så, även om ubuntu någon gång blir bra i mjukvaran och kanske lyckas med hårdvara med så behöver de byta namn
<recharge> Rebecca__: Ubuntu betyder ju gemenskap på afrikanska om jag minns rätt
<cowbacon> Rebecca__: linux är inte mycket bättre. låter somnått hacker-program för vanliga users
<recharge> cowbacon: Är det inte det det är?  :P
<recharge> fast för operativsystem då
<recharge> det var någon som sa att det finns hackers och crackers.. crackers är de som förstör och hackers är de som skyddar
<recharge> fast ijfs så programmerar inte jag
<recharge> tror inte tiden skulle räcka till
<recharge> nu ska jag göra lite annat
<recharge> tho hopp  :)
<matachi> Ubuntu borde döpa om sig till Banan
<matachi> Nyttigt och bra, och så kan de byta tillbaka till sitt bruna färgschema
<ePax> Bananas are for monkeys
<ePax> (;
<Hund> Jag saknar den gamla looken på Ubuntu!
<Hund> Den som fanns ca 2006.
<cowbacon> jag gillar nya ubuntu. och unity är helt ok nu för tiden
<cowbacon> längtar tills jag kan köra ubuntu på surfplattan bara
<Amoz> cowbacon, http://www.howtogeek.com/189593/screenshot-tour-ubuntu-touch-14.04-on-a-nexus-7/
<Hund> Jag hade velat haft ett Android som påminde mer om Linux.
<einand> Hund: Jellyfish, det är linux och kan köra android appar
<Philip5> einand, håll inte på att lura i Hund en massa saker.... han går ju på vad som helst...
<Amoz> Hund, är inte sailfish nåt som du söker isf?
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm. I 15.04 så vill lzma.h fortfarande inte kännas av när man ska extrahera en avbild.
<Umeaboy> liblz-dev och lzma-dev är installerat.
<Umeaboy> Borde inte detta läggas till i PATH automatiskt?
<Philip5> PATH? kör du windows?
<Umeaboy> Nej.
<Umeaboy> Tänkte på bash_profile och _bashrc.
<Philip5> vad har de med headers att göra?
<Umeaboy> Jag tänkte om det är därför den gnäller.
<Umeaboy> Jag vill extrahera mjukvaran till min router för att läsa config-filen & om möjligt använda den för att bygga en factory image.
<Umeaboy> för openwrt.
<Umeaboy> Det finns än så länge bara system upgrade bin vilket gör det lite mer omständigt att flasha.
<Umeaboy> Föredrar att flasha via webbgränssnitt.
<Umeaboy> Routern använder redan en Netgear-variant av OpenWrt, men inte mycket finns installerat.
<Philip5> vet du hur man bygger egen openwrt rom?
<Umeaboy> Om du talar om att använda make menuconfig så JA.
<Umeaboy> Byggde från deras svn, men den skapar ju ingen factory image.
<Philip5> den bygger en image till den enhet du valt att bygga för
<Umeaboy> Ja, det vet jag.
<Umeaboy> Men jag vill ju bygga en factory to openwrt-avbild.
<Umeaboy> Som man kan flasha med hjälp av webbgränssnittet.
<Philip5> en sådan skapas ju när du byggt
<Umeaboy> Philip5: Då måste jag vara blind för jag ser då ingen factory image.
<Umeaboy> http://downloads.openwrt.org/snapshots/trunk/ar71xx/generic/
<Umeaboy> Ctrl F och sök på wnr2000v4.
<Umeaboy> Jag ser bara en systemupgrade-avbild.
<Umeaboy> Ser du något annat?
<Umeaboy> Och NEJ, v3 och 4 är inte likadana i specs.
<Philip5> har du kollat om det finns stöd för din router från openwrt?
<Umeaboy> Ja, det gör det. Dock ingen factory image.
<Philip5> då kanske du måste bygga en själv
<Umeaboy> http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/netgear/wnr2000
<Philip5> står ju där att du ska kunna använda ap81 och den finns ju färdig i trunk där på länken du gav
<Philip5> men det beror kanske på vilken version av routern du har
<Umeaboy> v4.
<Umeaboy> Philip5: ^^
<Umeaboy> Jag testbygger nu för att se om jag får en factory eller inte.
<Philip5> Umeaboy: tar en stund
<Umeaboy> Jo.
<einand> svejsgrejmejs
<Umeaboy> einand: Hej!
<Umeaboy> :)
<einand> Hej Umeaboy
<Umeaboy> Läget?
<einand> bara fint
<einand> renderar video
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Jag bygger openwrt.
<einand> trevligt
<einand> fungerar det?
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-16
<Umeaboy> einand: Återstår att se. Ska kolla om jag får en factory image.
<einand> okej
<Umeaboy> Nix.
<Umeaboy> Fortfarande ingen factory.
<Hund> Amoz: Det är intressant. Men dom har inga telefoner som intresserar.
<Hund> einand: Jellyfish har jag inte hört talas om faktiskt.
<recharge> morrn
<Hund> Morsning
<recharge> gör i ordning chili con carne så här på morgonkvisten
<andol> bamsefar_: Fortfarande så att det krävs ett dedikerat vlan för att kunna få ett ipv6-range assignat?
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-17
<recharge> morrn  :)
<recharge> är det okej om jag pastar en dialog med Hund här i chatten så att andra kan lära sig också?
 * recharge undrar
<recharge> Handlar om Kodi och Filebot
<screedo> Morron
<recharge> morrn
<recharge> jag pastar, säg till om jag gör fel så att jag vet det nästa gång  :)
<recharge> [06:55:15] <recharge> Jag menar, gör du musik eller lägger upp youtube klipp eller något? [06:56:08] <Hund> Nae. Jag kör Kodi på den. [06:56:32] <Hund> Jag har inga TV-kanaler. Jag kikar mest på Youtube och Twitch. [06:58:26] <recharge> Okej [06:58:32] <recharge> Vad är Kodi för något? [06:58:42] <Hund> Xbmc [06:58:53] <Hund> Det heter Kodi nu. [06:58:57] <recharge> X box media center? [06:59:04]
<recharge> 06:59:04] <Hund> Yes [06:59:15] <recharge> Har bara hört talas om det [06:59:43] <Hund> Dom bytte namn då Xbmc/Kodi inte har något med Xbox att göra längre. [06:59:56] <recharge> ok [07:01:03] <recharge> detsamma som filebot? [07:01:27] <recharge> får upp det när jag söker på kodi i appstore [07:01:37] <recharge> men den kostar [07:02:35] <Hund> Det är ett mediacenter. Kan spela upp RAR-arkiv, har
<recharge> 07:02:35] <Hund> Det är ett mediacenter. Kan spela upp RAR-arkiv, har stöd för massa tjänster via plugins. Spotify, Youtube osv osv. Kan automatiskt hämta info om filmer och serier. Man kan även hämta undertexter med ett par tryck. [07:03:02] <Hund> Ingen aning vad Filebot är. [07:03:07] <recharge> Lårer ju schysst [07:03:13] <recharge> Låter* [07:04:51] <Hund> Det är rätt smidigt. [07:13:31] <rec
<recharge> [07:13:31] <recharge> får du betala för det på xubuntu? [07:13:49] <Hund> Kodi är open source. [07:15:45] <recharge> Ahh.. Okej..  Så Filebot, som jag fick när jag sökte på Kodi, är inte open source - i och med att jag skulle få betala? Verkar vara något liknande  Kodi. [07:16:49] <Hund> Precis. [07:17:15] <Hund> Filebot är en film/tv-organiserare. [07:18:39] <Hund> http://kodi.wiki/view/Official_
<recharge> [07:18:39] <Hund> http://kodi.wiki/view/Official_Ubuntu_PPA [07:29:11] <recharge> Hur gör jag om jag skulle vilja ha Kodi (eller Filebot) utan att betala? Vad kör jag för kommando? [07:31:52] <Hund> Kodi kostar inget. [07:32:02] <Hund> Kika på länken jag skickade. [07:32:17] <Hund> Lägg till deras PPA. [07:36:38] <recharge> Jo, men hur lägger jag till PPA. Använder ju Trusty och om jag skulle vilj
<recharge> [07:36:38] <recharge> Jo, men hur lägger jag till PPA. Använder ju Trusty och om jag skulle vilja ha en stabil version av kodi, hur gör jag då? Hur får jag ner det på datorn liksom? [07:36:59] <recharge> Filebot finns ju i appstore, men kostar. [07:37:27] <Hund> Filebot och Kodi är två helt skilda saker. [07:38:43] <Hund>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc/ppa [07:40:20] <recharge> Okej, tack.
<recharge> [07:40:20] <recharge> Okej, tack. Jag är inte så bekant med kommandon. [07:40:29] <Hund> I pll [07:40:54] <Hund> Hoppsan. Höll på att tappa telefonen. :P [07:41:25] <Hund> Du behöver uppdatera förråden när du lagt till det nya förrådet också. [07:41:40] <recharge> sudo apt-get update? [07:41:41] <Hund> sudo apt-get update [07:41:45] <Hund> Yes [07:41:46] <recharge> ok [07:43:57] <recharge> Och hur
<Hund> 1. Du postar en vägg med text. 2. Du postar privata meddelanden utan tillåtelse.
<recharge> okej.. sorry
<recharge> hur ska jag göra?
<recharge> Tacksam för hjälp hur eller hur
<Hund> 1. Posta inte en vägg med text. Använd Hastebin eller liknande. 2. Fråga alltid vederbörande om tillåtelse innan du offentliggör privata meddelanden.
<recharge> Är det inte meningen att man ska diskutera och hjälpa varandra här? Fast det kanske blir otydligt.
<recharge> Ber om ursäkt
<recharge> Är det okej om jag pastebinar den från 06:15:55 Hund?
<recharge> från den*
#ubuntu-se 2016-05-16
<Coffe> /dev/sdu hmmmpf
<Apachez> http://www.dt.se/blaljus/missvisande-skyltar-lurade-bilister-ut-i-skogen
<Laban> Heheh
<Laban> Shit vilken resource hog Chrome är...  Känns inte rätt att en browser ligger och drar 1GB RAM...
<Apachez> kör inkognito mode
<Apachez> å rensa emellanåt
<Spookan> Laban: Jag som trodde det var Mozilla Firefox som sög minne. Fast kanske är så i Linux att Chrome suger ram med.
<Laban> FF har väl alltid sugit... ram.
<Laban> ;)
<Laban> Äh, FF är väl en godkänd browser, bara aldrig fastnat för mig. Körde Mozilla (original) / Seamonkey följt utav växling till Chrome själv.
#ubuntu-se 2016-05-17
<Hund> Alla webbläsare äter RAM.
<Hund> Även om mitt rekord är med Chromium på över 5GB.
<Hund> 1GB är rätt standard skulle jag säga.
<Hund> Vad är nyttan med RAM om man inte använder det? :)
<Coffe> precis
<mgor> har man för lite ram är det bara att ladda hem mer! http://downloadmoreram.com/ :P
<peyam> Salam, det e jag farbror Petyam
<bittin> Tjena, nån av som vet om HP säljer datorer med Ubuntu eller Chrome i Sverige med?
<Laban> Ingen aning.
<Laban> Welcome irritable bowel syndrome
 * ibs bows deeply
 * ibs & zzz
#ubuntu-se 2016-05-18
<bittin_> finns platser kvar till Google I/O Event i Stockholm om någon är intresserad: http://www.meetup.com/Jforum-Stockholm/events/231038314/ 17:30 ska man hämta sin badge och mat om man vill vara med
<sireorion> finns de en spotifyclient t ubuntu
<Meerkat> https://www.spotify.com/se/download/linux/
<Meerkat> den uppdaterades nyligen och är mycket stabilare än tidigare
<larsemil> krashade bara tre gånger för mig idag ^
<Apachez> what da fakk? https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3053711
<Apachez> tur att inte ubuntu har sådana problem :P
<David-A> jag är fashinerad av hur de beskriver kommentarer i script http://ss64.com/nt/rem.html
#ubuntu-se 2016-05-19
<peyam> det ealltid dött här
<peyam> Spookan, händer bre?
<Spookan> peyam: Inte mycket ska nanna du då?
<peyam> varför så tidigt?
<Spookan> Skönt, baked du vet...
#ubuntu-se 2016-05-20
<mllie> Tjena!
<mllie> Vad gör sista delen från ! i detta? find /var/lib/php5/ -depth -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1 -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) ! -execdir fuser -s {} 2>/dev/null \; -delete
#ubuntu-se 2016-05-22
<Kira9204> Kör beta/testingversionen
<Kira9204> Funkar fint och har features man saknar från stable
<Apachez> .
#ubuntu-se 2017-05-16
<Hund> Barre: Du kan köra det via Wine. :D
#ubuntu-se 2017-05-17
<Barre> Hund: vilken fantastisk latency du har :) Tvungen att rulla upp lååååååångt i history för att förstå vad du pratar om
<Hund> Somliga bor ju inte på IRC. ;)
<Barre> hahah...
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Läget annars då när du inte blir bränd av Hund?
<Barre> mycket på jobbet jusst nu, annars helt OK. Själv då?
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Hund> Jovars, jag lever.
<Hund> Dricker kaffe, så jag kan väl inte klaga. :P
<Barre> mmm kaffe
<Hund> Jag köpte lite nya sorter sist, bara provat en av dem ännu. Men den var riktigt god.
<coffe> Vet inte vad jag lyckats göra med min GIMP .. men jag får inte text/penslar att visa/anv den färgen jag valt
<Hund> coffe: Väljer du förgrundsfärg? Och inte bakgrundsfärg?
<coffe> ja ,  å färgen på texten blir varken förgrund eller bakgrundsfärg
<Hund> Vilken färgprofil har du?
<coffe> vet inte .. hur kollar jag ?
<Hund> Image / Mode
<coffe> indexerat.. det som gjode de va ?
<Hund> Förmodligen. :) Det borde fungera om du väljer RGB.
<coffe> Hund .. tack.. de var precis det
<Hund> :D
#ubuntu-se 2017-05-19
<Hund> Dum di dam.
<Barre> fredag *klapp* klapp* *klapp*
<Barre> fredag *klapp* klapp* *klapp*
<Barre> oooooohhhhhh FREDAD! \o/
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag önskar att helgen vore över. :P
<Barre> inte jag, har gäster över på grillning imörrn. Bestämdes för flera veckor sedan, sån tur jag haft med vädret =)
<Hund> Ah! :D
<Hund> Jag väntar på kablar.
<Hund> De borde komma på måndag med lite tur.
<Barre> minikablar till något freaky/special/geeky tangentbord? :D
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Två kablar till mina tangentbord. :) Ena är vanlig USB-mini till USB-A och den andra är custom Filco-kabel.
<Hund> Killen är lite poppis, så det har varit 2 månaders väntetid.
<Barre> förtod nästan att det var nått sånt :)
<Hund> haha :D
<Barre> jag läser dig som en öppen bok ;P
<Hund> Eller så är jag fruktansvärt tråkig. :D
<Barre> hahah... nejdå
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Men det är min stora hobby nu.
<Hund> Och jag har ju inga grillvänner. :(
<Barre> man kan grilla själv också, så det så :)
<Hund> Det är iofs sant.
<Hund> Dock är köttbanken utomlands nu.
<Barre> köttbanken?
<Hund> Morsan. :D
<Barre> det mesta som hamnar på grillen imorgon är iofs grönsaker, men lite kött blir det också (flankstek och kycklinglår)
<Hund> haha
<Barre> Hund: haha
<Hund> Familjen jagar och det känns dumt att köpa kött när de har frysboxar fulla med kött. :P
<Barre> sant, mycket sant.. gött
<Hund> Mjo, man är lite bortskämd så sett. :P
<Hund> Vad har Barre för tangentbord då?
<Barre> Hund: det som ligger närmast, är det laptop så sitter det lixom fast i sjäva datorn :)
<Hund> Ingen livsnjutare du inte. ;P
#ubuntu-se 2017-05-20
<Hund> Barre: Lustigt, grannen knackade på nyss och frågade om jag skulle med och grilla.
<Barre> Hund: jag antar att du skrek "NEJ!" och slängde igen dörren?
<Hund> Japp!
<Barre> =)
<Hund> Jag pratade tangentbord med honom, men det kändes inte som att intresset blev riktigt besvarat.
<Hund> :D
<madbear> najs
<madbear> hej och fel kanal
#ubuntu-se 2017-05-21
<Barre> madbear: du är alltid i rätt kanal!
#ubuntu-se 2018-05-14
<Nafallo> morgon
<Barre> tjo
<Nafallo> äntligen kan man skapa kaffe igen! \o/
<Barre> skapa kaffe? Brygger, kokar, köper har jag hört förr, men skapa kaffe är en ny frasering.
<Hund> haha
<Nafallo> typiskt Hund. bara kommer in och skrattar, sen går han igen...
<Hund> Vad ananrs? :P
#ubuntu-se 2018-05-15
<Nafallo> morgon
<Hund> Mors
<K350> Känner ni till något sätt att ändra scroll-bar färgerna i Finch ?
#ubuntu-se 2018-05-16
<HeMan> Hund: mx green vs blue då?
<HeMan> Fast det är väl iofs mer en känsla så jag bör nog prova
<K350> Tusan ! Går det verkligen inte att ändra färgerna på scrollbaren i Finch ???
<Hund> HeMan: Det är tynden som skiljer dem åt, 50 cN vs. 80 cN.
<Hund> tyngden*
<Hund> K350: Finch? Är det Pidgins textbaserade klient?
<K350> Hund: Ja, precis. Man kan ändra färger på det mesta. Utom just scrollbaren
<K350> Hund:  enligt Finchs man sida kan man redigera färger i .gntrc Men icke en stavelse om scrollbaren
<Hund> Jag ska kika på det.
<Hund> Har du inte funderat på Bitlbee?
<Hund> Det är inte lika enkelt att sätta upp kanske, men det är fruktansvärt smidigt.
<K350> Hund:  Jag använde det för  många år sedan. Men har nu vant mig vid  Finch för  Facebook och annat. Så då vill jag gärna fortsätta med  det
<Hund> Ah. :)
<K350> Hund:   Det ser tyvärr ut som att det inte finns nÃ¥got att kolla upp. Om det är nÃ¥got  "hÃ¥rdkÃodat" eller om det är  nÃ¥gon systeminställning i datorn.
<Hund> Om de är förståndiga bör det kunna gå att ändra.
<K350> Hund:  på #pidgin finns bara  trendiga idlare. Du vet sådana som aldrgi skriver något. Fullt med folk men kanalen är stendöd
<Hund> Ahh
<Hund> Typiskt. :)
<Hund> Hur kommer det sig att du bytte?
<K350> Hund: Det kommer jag int eihåg. Jag anävnder ju annars  Irssi för IRC
<Hund> Då kan du väl använda Bitlbee också? Då får du ju alla fördelar med Irssi också.
<K350> Hund: Ska kanske kolla in andra textbaserade IM:s
<K350> Hund: Det tål att fundera på. Ska se vad annat som finns. Det har väl kommit en dle nytt de senaste..10 åren eller så  :)
<Hund> Inte vad jag vet. :P
<K350> Änvder du något textbaserad för  Facebook Messenger ?
<Hund> Jag har inte Facebook.
<Hund> XMPP och Mastodon bara.
<Hund> Men om du använder Facebook Messenger finns detta: https://github.com/bitlbee/bitlbee-facebook
<Hund> Men sedan kan man även använda libpurple som backend för Bitlbee vet jag.
<K350> Hund: Inte så att du jobbar på Bitlbees PR avdelning ? :-D
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Va?
<Hund> :D
<K350> lol
<Hund> Vad har alla för sig här då?
#ubuntu-se 2018-05-19
<bananskalet> god afton!
<bananskalet> Kan man installera Ubuntu på en PPC (PowerMac G5)?
<Hund> bananskalet: Japp.
<Hund> Kanske, de verkar ha slutat med det.
#ubuntu-se 2018-05-20
<Regen> Tja! Nån som har problem att kolla på youtube videos (chrome eller firefox) efter att ha uppgraderat till 18.04? börjar få svår abstinens
<Hund> Regen: En temporär lösning kan ju vara att använda mpv eller VLC.
<Regen> hund: ok, ska kolla på det, aldrig försökt streama genom vlc
<Regen> tack!
<Regen> Hund: Men skumt som fan, netflix funkar?
<Hund> Har du kollat så att du använder HTML5-spelaren?
<Hund> Så att den inte försöker använda Flash-spelaren?
<Regen> Hund: Ja den använder html5 :/
<Regen> Står bara å laddar hela tiden men den sjukt irriterande loding-symbolen=/
<Hund> Jadu.
<Hund> Fungerar www.hooktube.com?
<Regen> Hund: Hmm, "No video with supported format or MME type found"
<Regen> Säger inte mig så mycket, du?
<Regen> ops, MIME ska de va
<Regen> nu har jag nått att googla på iaf :P
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Mors
